#ubuntu-se 2011-02-07
<realubot> Någon här som förstår varför <Directory /var/wwww > \ Order deny,allow \ Deny from all \ Allow from ip \ </Directory> inte fungerar för att blocka alla ip-nummer utom ip?
<realubot> Måste man ställa in någor mer i Apache för att inställningarna i httpd.conf ska fungera?
<Barre> larsemil: pong
<Barre> peetra: pong
<antii> ping
<antii> ^_^
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> morrn!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<siron> hey
<Anarieth> morgon
<amelia> morrn
<cHarNe2> reuteras: hmm, skummt
<Recordable> Hur gör man för att kunna skriva sin telia refill sifferkod och ladda direkt istället för att ringa 454?
<Recordable> Har inte laddat den på evigheter så kommer inte ihåg :p
<cHarNe2> Recordable: borde stå på deras hemsida?
<Recordable> Ja, det borde det verkligen. Men jag hittade det i alla fall, *125*kod#
<siron> bästa linux dist ? CPU tar död på datorn..
<Kim^J> siron: Uhm? Skaffa snabbare CPU?
<amelia> siron: ingen, alla och vilken som helst. :) nej men alltså, detta är #ubuntu-se.. gissa vad du får för svar?
<siron> Kim^J:  Uteslutet.
<amelia> siron: vad har du för CPU då?
<amelia> och är du säker på att det är just CPU som är flaskhalsen?
<andol> siron: Tror valet utav skrivbordsmiljö, program du kör etc gör mer för CPU-användning än valet utav dist.
<siron> amelia: Kanske får man något svar!? då regular #linux channel rä stängd
<maxjezy> godmorgon!
<amelia> siron: isåfall är svaret ubuntu, detta är en ubuntu-kanal.. vi bör inte svara något annat... nu ställde jag dock lite motfrågor för att kanske kunna hjälpa dig på något annat sätt eftersom att valet av dist sällan är den avgörande faktorn när det gäller CPU-belastning.
<siron> CPU ligger på 100% använder 10.10 Maverick när jag ha web-browser uppe och en film igång. Om jag jämnför med puppy linux som jag hade 7 filmer utan probelm igång men inte får igång internet anslutning att fungera
<amelia> neh, rökpaus istället.. bbl
<larsemil> Barre: men du nu kommer jag inte ens ihåg vad jag skulle fråga...
<Barre> larsemil: där ser man :)
<larsemil> Barre: jo juste. abckblaze podden, vad är det som ger redundans i den?
<Barre> larsemil: inget
<larsemil> inget? mer än att det är en fet raid?
<Kim^J> siron: Vad är det som tar all CPU-kraft?
<Barre> larsemil: det förstås, raid, men inget mer
<larsemil> Barre: varför kör de jfs? är de snabbt?
<Barre> larsemil: vet faktiskt inte, stabilitet kanske..
<larsemil> jag hade velat experimentera med freebsd + zfs..
<Barre> det tar emot att säga det, men zfs är ganske bra
<larsemil> wtf kan jag inte raida diskar med den vanliga ubuntu live cd???
<Barre> larsemil: alternative skivat
<Barre> fast rättstavat då
<siron> Kim^J: troligtvis webläsaren - multimedia spelaren. Datorn fryser.
<siron> normal temperatur i ubuntu ?
<siron> *vad är
<kodein> larsemil: vadå, ska du göra något mer avancerat än att trycka på "installera" så måste du ju ha specialskivan
<kodein> siron: 2°C
<kodein> siron: fler konstiga frågor som inte går att svara på?
<siron> kodein: Har inte sovit på 48timmar..
<Kim^J> Sov, kom tillbaka sen.
<larsemil> kodein: suck!
<kodein> larsemil: det är "användarvänligt"
<larsemil> men raid + lvm borde man ju kunna slänga in ganska enkelt.
<siron> Godnatt.
<andol> siron: sov gott
<Barre> larsemil: det är det, med alternte skivan
<larsemil> Barre: men ändå...
<larsemil> hur ställer man in ett paket att inte uppdateras till nya versionen?
<Barre> larsemil: echo "paketnamn hold"  | dpkg --set-selections
<andol> larsemil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<larsemil> det där är väldigt olika tillvägagånssätt
<andol> Jo, och antar att det beror lite på vad du faktiskt är ute efter, och kan vara så att Barres svar nog är det du är ute efter.
<larsemil> baah har suttit i debian utan sudo hela helgen och nu kan jag inte använda ubuntu istället
<larsemil> sudo !!
<Barre> jag visst inte att det fanns fler sätt :)
<larsemil> Barre: funkade bra iaf.
<Barre> s/t /te /
<andol> larsemil: a) dressera dina Debian-system att använda sudo alternativt b) dressera dina Ubuntu-system att inte använda sudo.
<Barre> andol: då blir det ju samma resultat, fast tvärtom ;)
<larsemil> andol: alternativt strunta i det eftersom mitt debiansystem nu är perfekt och jag har gjort ett perfekt jobb och aldrig mer kommer behöva röra det...
<larsemil> :D
<andol> larsemil: Tror du på det själv? :P
<larsemil> haha absolut
<larsemil> /dev/dm-0 är det en hårdvaruraid?
<larsemil> Barre: vet du vad!?? proxmox äger! (ping Coffe )
<Barre> larsemil: ligger på min "todo-lista", nätverk först
<larsemil> det är ruggigt smidigt, både med kvm och open.-vz
<Barre> larsemil: dm-0 är lvm eller kernel-raid..
<Barre> larsemil: dmsetup ls
<Barre> larsemil: så, kollat, inte kernel-raid. det är lvm
<larsemil> Disk /dev/dm-2 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<larsemil> aha
<larsemil> nu förstår jag
<larsemil> glöm det sista jag skrev
<Coffe> pratar vi proxmox:)
<Coffe> Barre,  apt-get install sudo :P
<larsemil> Coffe: i like big time faktistk!
<Coffe> larsemil,  jag med .
<larsemil> Coffe: provat köra med flera noder?
<Coffe> larsemil,  vi har ett kluster med 5 noder i
<larsemil> Coffe: grymt. ska köra igång fler noder här framöver nu.
<Coffe> larsemil,  måste börja titta på nya , för vi ska låsa externa ip. till en virt maskin
<Coffe> Barre,  kör du proxmox nu ?
<Kim^J> Coffe: apt-get install aptitude, aptitude install sudo
<Kim^J> =)
<Coffe> hehe nja , apt klara jag mig så bra med
<larsemil> ja jag med. aldrig förstått poängen med aptitude
<UkuleleSolen> God förmiddag!
<Barre> Coffe: nope, inte ännu
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har just fått i uppgift att formatera min sambos dator och lägga in Ubuntu.
<UkuleleSolen> Tänkte jag skulle lägga in 11.04 redan nu
<UkuleleSolen> Men... den nya looken förvirrar mig något
<Kim^J> Kör på 10.10 som är stabil istället.
<andol> UkuleleSolen: Tja, 11.04 är ju fortfarande alfa, vilket är något man kan utsätta sig själv för, men företrädevis inte andra.
<UkuleleSolen> Jo, det lutar mot det... men jag tänkte att "det nya" kommer snart i alla fall
<zChris_> Definitivt den stabila versionen som andol och Kim^J påpekar :P
<zChris_> Däremot kan du installera 11.04 på din egna dator istället :)
<UkuleleSolen> andol: Så, att jag inte kommer åt.... nästan något av inställningar just nu (via live-cd) behöver inte betyda att jag inte gör det på den skarpa versionen?
<andol> UkuleleSolen: Tja, utan att veta exakt vad du syftar på så kan ju det även vara så att begränsningen vad gäller inställningar ligger i att det just är en Live-CD du kör ifrån?
<siron> <kodein> siron: fler konstiga frågor som inte går att svara på?  Vad ska man äta till lunch idag?
<UkuleleSolen> andol: Absolut. Jag syftade på att menyraden som man är van att finna längst upp är rätt fattig på innehåll just nu.
<lilleman72> Jag har en php-fusion sida och en PsychoStats sida har jag lagt till en iframe, men jag vill att det implenteras så att jag kan plocka upp inloggningsinformation från fusion .. någon som vet hur man gör detta? Annars måste användaren skapa dubbla inloggningar på sidan :S
<UkuleleSolen> Ok, nån som kan rekommendera nån bra remix på 10.10 eller är det den offentliga som gäller?
<larsemil> Barre: har skapat en ny volumegroup och en logisk volym i den som fyller hela utrymmet, men hur vet jag vilken "device" det är jag ska paritionera sen?
<Barre> larsemil: du ska inte partionera en logisk volym..
<Barre> larsemil: du formaterar filsystemet direkt på den logiska volymen,
<larsemil> det var det jag menade.
<larsemil> fel uttryck
<Barre> larsemil: lvdisplay   det visar vilka logiska volymer du har ochvad de heter
<larsemil> jaha då är jag med nu
<larsemil> så det är mkfs.ext3 /dev/storage/virtualmachines jag ska köra då?
<larsemil> ja det fungerade bra
<Barre> larsemil: om det är EXT3 du vill formatera på den logiska volymen virtualmachines som ligger i volymgruppen storage, så ja
<larsemil> !kaka | Barre
<ubot2> Barre: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Barre> tack för kakan :)
<Kim^J> !kaka | ubot2
<ubot2> ubot2: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<larsemil> oh well. kund hade tydligen problem så åka till serverhall igen. träkigt när switchen fungerar, mina burkar fungerar och det bara är deras uppkoppling som inte fungerar. tror det är deras grejer.
<Barre> jobbigt
<amelia> *gäsp*
<henrik_> tjena har satt in en hårddisk i min dator. man ser att den är igång från bios men jag kan inte de den i ubuntu när jag kör fdisk -l
<henrik_> s
<henrik_> så, vad gör jag?
<riorio> henrik_: fdisk i Ubuntu?  Jag är ingen expert, men det låter fel
<andol> riorio: Varför skulle det vara fel att köra fdisk från Ubuntu?
<riorio> jag kör Ubuntu men har aldrig sett "fdisk" någonstans
<henrik_> använder jag alltid när jag ska mounta diskar :E
<riorio> jag fick datorn med Ubuntu förinstallerat
<andol> riorio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563791/
<henrik_> andol: är det inte konstigt att jag ser hd:n från bios men den syns inte med fdisk
<andol> henrik_: Rent spontant, ja
<andol> henrik_: Antar att du ser de andra diskarna med fdisk dock?
<henrik_> disken, ser jag ja
<riorio> aha, fdisk är väl också ett Windows program? (minns knappt längre :) )
<riorio> *-särskrivning
<lilleman72> riorio:  nej fdisk finns troligen i alla OS
<lilleman72> även i MAC
<henrik_> det gör det
<riorio> åhå, där lärde man sig något nytt
<madbear> i alla OS tvivlar jag på faktiskt
<Kim^J> lilleman72: MAC != Mac OS X ;)
<madbear> mikeOS?
<lilleman72> riorio:  det fanns sedan på DOS tiden
<Kim^J> fdisk finns inte på min dator.
<andol> Barre: Du som är lagringszombie, har du någon aning om varför henrik_ inte ser sin nya disk via fdisk?
<lilleman72> Kim^J:  det ska det göra
<riorio> mm, körde win98 tills ganska nyligen, har vaga minnen av DOS
<lilleman72> riorio:  välkommen till 2011 :D
<riorio> tackelitack
 * riorio been in the Matrix for a while :)
<lilleman72> jag har en gammal burk med Dos 6.22 & Windows 3.11 nere i källaren..det enda jag behöver göra är att intsallera nätverkskortet, sen e det bara att surfa
<lilleman72> :D
<riorio> "3.11"... those where the days...
<riorio> ser en trave men disketter framför mig
<riorio> någon som vet hur man kan hantera "licserver" i Ubuntu?
<cHarNe2> 3.0, vem behöver nätverk?
<cHarNe2> vi har ju inte mång IPadresser kvar ändå ;)
<henrik_> andol: blir inte särskilt klok på det här :)
<riorio> jag försökte köra http://mke3.net/3delightblender/ i Blender, men kan inte starta licserver som den killen gör på Mac
<riorio> programmet gör ingenting när man kör det, jag antar att det beror på licserver
<Anarieth> såja, lunch avklarad :P
<Barre> andol: nej, jag vet inte varför den inte henrik_ disk inte ses med fdisk :)
<henrik_> jag har löst det nu
<henrik_> men hur, det är en annan fråga
<Barre> henrik_: va bra
<henrik_> jag stängde av datorn och tryckte lite extra på sata-kablarna/strömkablarna
<henrik_> sen hittade jag disken  med fdisk
<Norrland_jr> :)
<henrik_> men den syntes ju innan också i bios så
<henrik_> det fattar jag inte
<henrik_> precis som en kabel släppt efter jag kollat bios
<henrik_> :P
<Norrland_jr> kan ju åkt ur vid stöt eller nått
<larsemil> vem stöter på vem?
<larsemil> programvaruraid.. kul översättning
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: :) vart?
<larsemil> alternate cd
<larsemil> hmm ska jag skapa partitioner först att raida? och sen köra lvm på "raiden" och sen formatera de logiska enheterna med det filsystem jag vill ha? (barr?)
<larsemil> Barre: ^^
<larsemil> Barre: eh löste det. fick lov att skapa en partitionstabell på disken iaf
<Barre> larsemil: så kan man göra, och så har jag valt att göra. http://gargamel.nu/2009/01/raid-och-lvm2/
<larsemil> När jag ändå gör det här borde jag göra något mer än / /boot och /home ?
<larsemil> Barre: så grub klarar inte att boota från en lvm?
<Barre> larsemil: jo, grub2 klarar att göra det, men den var inte stabil när jag skrev det inlägget :)
<larsemil> ah okej
<larsemil> alternatecd översätter också spare devices till reserv partitioner
<Barre> larsemil: fast det är ju inte helt fel..
<larsemil> reserv enheter hade väl varit mer korrekt ändå?
<Barre> larsemil: njea.. tycker att det engelska "Spare device" är lite missvisande, det är ju en del av hårddisken som du sätter som spare, inte nödvändigtvis hela..
<larsemil> okej okej
 * Barre önskar han hade råd med spare utrymme hemma
<larsemil> Barre: jag har en 80gb som ligger och skräpar
<Barre> larsemil: problemet är att jag, oavsätt hur många diskar eller hur stora de är, blir fartblind och anser att det är bättre att allokera samtliga GB till RAID, LVM och användbar yta.. :)
<lilleman72> vilken epost server rekomenderas i ubuntu?
<larsemil> Barre: så oavsett antalet pengar du har så är det omöjligt att använda till spare? :D
<larsemil> första gången på länge jag gjort en install utan att ha en /home på systemet redan, den ska jag kopiera över senare.. och jag måste säga att det visst var en del panelprogram och sånt som jag inte har haft eftersom jag haft någon gammal inställning
<larsemil> och snabbt gick det ocks
<Philip5> lilleman72: ska den bara vara smtp eller ha mer funktion?
<larsemil> lilleman72: jag är ruskigt nöjd med postfix och dovecot
<lilleman72> jag körde en sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<lilleman72> men jag fattar nad
<lilleman72> a
<lilleman72> får se om min linuxguru kommer online snart :D
<Philip5> lilleman72: första frågan är väl då kanske vad du vill kunna göra med dine epostserver
<lilleman72> skicka & ta emot
<Philip5> bara postfix kanske inte är vad var man tror en epostserver är gör/gör
<lilleman72> meningen är att jag ska ha den till sidan
<lilleman72> så man skickar mail via sidan till folket som är reggade
<Barre> larsemil: det är en korrekt iaktagelse ;P
<lilleman72> men men det blir senare ikväll tror jag....min dotter vaknade
<larsemil> men Barre jag tycker ju tvärt om.. :D att ju fler diskar man kan ha som spares och i raid overhead desto coolare. :D
<Barre> larsemil: :)
<Coffe> hur addar man en GW . fast inte en default ?
<larsemil> route add gw?
<larsemil> Coffe: ^^
<amelia> route add -net 192.168.4.0/25 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 <- typ
<phnom> Nån här som är en stjärna på C++ och kan förtälja var minnesläckan finns?
<larsemil> om all trafik till det nätet ska gå via eth0 så kan man väl skippa ena ipadressen också?
<phnom> http://pastebin.com/9yk4jYwP
<larsemil> phnom: i koden
<phnom> valgrind säger att det ska vara i add_vertex men jag fattar inte...
<amelia> larsemil: nej? du måste ju speca vilket nät och vilken gw om det inte är en default gw.
<larsemil> okej
<Norrland_jr> phnom: nån särskild rad?
<phnom> Norrland_jr: Inte rapporterat från valgrind iaf. Har iofs inte kompilerat med ggdb...
<Norrland_jr> ok
<phnom> Norrland_jr: Output från valgrind:
<phnom> http://pastebin.com/gDiMxe8r
<phnom> Löste det :D
<madbear> phnom: vptrs som inte blir friade?
<Norrland_jr> phnom: :)
<larsemil> nu i dells telefonkö - honey honey....
<larsemil> dell är sämst i världen att koppla rätt i växlar...
<phnom> madbear: Typ, var tvungen att göra delete på dem också... trodde .clear() skulle fixa det
<madbear> jaha, det trodde jag oxå :D
<Barre> larsemil: är det Squeeze du suttit med hela helgen?
<amelia> larsemil: du har du inte försökt med sun/oracle
<larsemil> ne proxmox kör la lenny fortf
<Barre> larsemil: ahh.. viste inte att det var proxmox du körde...
<amelia> "öh, vadå? vi har ingen hårdvarusupport" *klick*
<Barre> amelia: hahahaha.... jobbigt
<larsemil> i tlf så har bara en hand. :)
<larsemil> erfarenheter av ej-server minne i server? amelia ?
<amelia> larsemil: lycka till att få dem att passa.
<amelia> och garantin rycker väl all världens väg om du inte har minne från tillverkaren i server o.s.v.
<Falcon|> tveksamt att garantin ryker för att man inte har minnen från tillverkaren
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<Barre> amelia: tydligen så supportar faktiskt HP numera att man kör kingston minnen i servrarna, inget de basunerar ut :) Men tydligen så är det så, och då kan man minska utgifterna avsevärt om man kör proliant
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<Philip5> :)
<amelia> Barre: oh, fast istället har de gjort inskränkningar på diskarna. :P
<Barre> amelia: absolut inte! ;)
<amelia> Barre: joho, man måste ju ha HP SSD för att det ska funka. :(
<Barre> amelia: de är ju för att firmware inställningar skall vara optimala <-officiell statement. (inoffidiellt: marginalerna måste hållas upp)
<amelia> hehe
<amelia> fast HP är ju generellt "snällare" än både Dell och Sun (oracle)
<larsemil> nej men min fråga är ju 8000 på ebay eller 12000 på dell för samma mängd minne
<amelia> larsemil: det är ju rätt stor skillnad på om det är random DDR-minnen från webbhallen eller faktiskt minnen med rätt part number men begagnade eller nya men inte köpte direkt via dell.
<speedxcore> hej tips på hur jag kan få en lista på alla dom senast ändrade filerna recursivt. Jag körde ls -lahtrR, men då tar den med subdirctories. Jag vill slå ihop alla directories i datumsorteringen.
<amelia> larsemil: med ej-server minnen antog jag typ random ddr-minnen från webhallen
<larsemil> amelia: http://cgi.ebay.com/64GB-8X8GB-DELL-POWEREDGE-2950-2950-III-M600-/350428630304?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51972c8d20#ht_1616wt_876 det där måste ju vara ganska okej minnen? fast det där är 64gb...
<amelia> larsemil: förmodligen helt ok... men det är ju ebay och jada jada, men det är ju inget nytt vad det innebär. det är ju inte direkt ej-server minnen utan bara inte köpta direkt från dell.
<amelia> larsemil: jag skulle nog rekommendera att köra saker överallt ifrån men inte för leverantören.
<larsemil> amelia: det där sista förstod jag inte. :)
<amelia> larsemil: kör INTE från leverantören d.v.s. dell, hp, oracle..o.s.v. köp från en återförsäljare eller ebay om du är införstådd i vad det innebär. :)
<amelia> köp*
<amelia> svårt att skriva köp idag..
<larsemil> vad finns det för svenska återförsäljare då?
<amelia> portal/atea, techdata.. bl.a.
<larsemil> grymt. tack amelia
<larsemil> bamsefar: vart, navigeringsmässigt sett jobbar du?
<Barre> caperio är också en återförsäljare :)
<Barre> egloo, ITF också
<amelia> :)
<Barre> men techdata är en distubitör
<Barre> fast rättstavat
<larsemil> caperio.se -- did you mean www.caperio.se
<Barre> mmm
<larsemil> suger
<larsemil> Barre: såg att caperio söker lagringskonsult.. varit på intervju?
<amelia> :P
<amelia> *fniss*
<Barre> larsemil: :P
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> http://www.caperio.se/media/31641/caperioaner8.1.jpg sen såg jag den här. :D
<amelia> Barre: du ska inte söka det? kanske är något för dig? ;)
<Barre> amelia: :P
<larsemil> vi har ju kört databas på samma burk som webb tidigare, men ska nu dela upp det. eftersom många kunder byggt sina saker mot localhost, går det att portforwarda det till den andra burken då?
<Falcon|> larsemil: mysql proxy kanske
<larsemil> Falcon|: kan fungera. tack.
<larsemil> annars får väl de kunder som vill ligga kvar på den gamla och de som vill uppgradera. datat finns ju på båda.. :)
<Falcon|> tror inte de vill ligga kvar på gamla ;)
<larsemil> äntligen dags att uppgradera från 8.04
<madbear> larsemil: testa apt-get upgrade && apt-get upgrade && ... bara för skoj
<madbear> jag gjorde det en gång.. 4 versioner eller nåt
<madbear> ingen av mina ubuntuburkar har pallat att uppa flera versioner :/
<kodein> jag har faktiskt lyckats med en distuppgradering en gång :)
<kodein> på debian brukar det gå smidigt.
<madbear> en gång :D
<madbear> jag undrar varför det ens kommer upp som alternativ i uppdateraren
<kodein> en stor röd knapp där det står "BREAK SYSTEM"
<amelia> kodein: tryck tryck tryck tryck!
<Kim^J> amelia: Har ni också en röd fin knapp för att stänga av hela datorhallen? =)
<kodein> Kim^J: givetvis.
<Kim^J> :D
<amelia> Kim^J: jajemen!
<Kim^J> :D
<amelia> det måste man ha serru!
<kodein> http://lonesysadmin.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/armageddon.jpg
<Kim^J> Erkänn du har varit sugen att trycka på den? :D
<kodein> det är bra om man kan kapa strömmen snabbt ifall man får brand i hallen och räddningstjänst måste dit och släcka...
<Kim^J> Jag vet syftet. :P
<kodein> *skriver ut en dymoremsa där det står "godisregn" och klistrar fast vid knappen*
<amelia> lol
<Kim^J> Jag tror inte min mage gillar att jag äter en hel påse Habanero-chips...
<kodein> fast det är ju egentligen mer av en vridbrytare än en knapp hos lysator...
<amelia> kodein: jag vet hur mycket jobb det innebär om jag hade gjort det, så nej..
<kodein> amelia: feltabb?
<amelia> oj.ja :P
<VATT> Är det någon här som är bra på överklocka? Ska köpa ett GB ram extra. Då har jag 1776 mb i RAM. Ska även köpa något billigt grafikkort för någon hundring. Men processor vill jag helst överklocka till 2.5 Ghz. Ska även ha vattenkylning. Någon som vet hur man gör? Det är OEM
<speedxcore> VATT: jag vet
<VATT> speedxcore: Hur? Hört att OEM är svårt att överklocka. Helst så behövs endast 1776 mb ram då när jag kör mitt linux så ligger jag runt 160-200 mb ram. CPU är den jag vill helst överklocka :) Grafikkortet ska bli 512 mb, sa fel :P Undra hur spel blir över cedega?
<Norrland_jr> VATT: vad är det för dator?
<speedxcore> VATT: köp inte billigt minne om du ska OC'a
<speedxcore> minne är viktigt vid OC.
<speedxcore> köp bra minne, med bra kylning. Läs reviews
<VATT> Norrland_jr: Simens AMD Athlon XP
<VATT> speedxcore: OC'a?
<Norrland_jr> VATT: okej..
<VATT> Jag är mest bara ute efter att kunna t.ex. köra Amnesia, Falout 3, half-life epicode 2. Ja, ni vet den spelgenerationen. Mellan 2005-2011.
<Norrland_jr> det är rätt stor skillnad på spel från 2005 och 2010
<Norrland_jr> särskilt om du vill köra det på en dator från 2000-2001?
<zChris_> VATT: Hoppas du har Nvidia då ^^
<VATT> Riktigt gammal dator jag kör men den är hur bra som helst. Ska bara byta aggregat för den ger överspänningar så ljudkortet kastrar lite :P Hur ser man vilket grafikkort man har? Hittar inte det i "hardinfo".
<zChris_> lspci
<VATT> zChris: Ja
<VATT> Skulle vara kul och skrämma upp min dator lite så den klara mer än bara Half-life 2 och Doom 3
<Norrland_jr> hm
<Norrland_jr> tror du skulle satsa på ny dator istället..
<Kim^J> Ny dator ftw!
 * Kim^J har en pall datorer på G. :D
<Norrland_jr> även om den är "hur bra somhelst" så var det nog för 6-7 år sen
<VATT> Norrland_jr: Jaha? inte lägga ner någon 200 kr på nytt billigt RAM?
<Kim^J> Passar det då?
<VATT> Jag har DDR2
<VATT> brb
<Norrland_jr> VATT: säker?
<Kim^J> Säker på att RAM är flaskhalsen?
<Kim^J> Athlon XP låter som DDR1...
<Norrland_jr> precis o.O
 * Philip5 skulle allt vilja ha lite mer fart på diskarna. rsynca 250 gb tar en liten stund
<VATT> nu är tillbaka
<VATT> Okej, har liksom noll koll på hårdvaran, men fick för mej att det var DDR2. :P Aja, DDR1 kanske är bra ändå. Alltså fungerar OK.
<VATT> Men 1gb DDR1 lär ju vara hyffsat billigt då det är ju rätt gammalt. Visst kan man överklocka RAM också så den jobbar snabbare i MHZ? :) Skulle vara trevligt
<VATT> Sen har jag även en 80hdd som jag köpte till min windows 95 för ca 3 år sedan :P Haha FAT32
<ade182> hej hej
<Philip5> VATT: körde du windows 95 för 3 år sedan??!! :O
<Philip5> ade182: hallå där
<ade182> klanta till mig när ja isntallerade ati drivers
<Philip5> ajdå
<ade182> hade den vanligaom man säger så först, sen installerade jag drivisar från amd sida över de andra
<larsemil> filmtips!?
<ade182> slutade med att allt gick segt efter omkstart, så ja tog avinstallation på den mappen, fglx lr vad den nu hette
<ade182> å nu får jag ingen vga signal xD
<Philip5> larsemil: vilken genre?
<ade182> körde recovery boot å tog paket uppdatering, fick en ny kernel så jag har alltså 2 linux boot nu att välja :O
<ade182> så hur får jag endast 1 och hur får jag tillbaka vga? :P
<Philip5> ade182: jag håller mig till nvidia så jag är fel person att svara på det
<ade182> men man msåte väl kunna få default liksom, nån sorts återställning av display
<Philip5> att dra in drividarna som du gjorde blir ju lite pill varje gång det kommer en ny kerneluppdatering för då får man göra om det
<ade182> hehe fyfan
<ade182> kan ja få bort den äldre kernel att visas i grub?
<Philip5> jo men varför vill man det?
<ade182> vet inte, vf ska man ha massa olika kernels haha
<Philip5> bättre att fixa så det funkar med updaten
<ade182> ok
<ade182> vill ha så den visar linux och windows, inte 2 linux å windows
<ade182> nån vänlig själ som vill hjälpa? :P
<Philip5> att tabort den andra är inte så svårt när du väl fått det att funka med den första
<cahoot> aptitude purge linux-image-<version>
<ade182> båda har inte vga signal
<ade182> nu för tiden har jag bara terminal
<VATT> Men vad säger ni? Ska man skaffa en superbillig 1.5 CPU som kostar hundralappen. Clocka den till ca 2.5 ghz och ha en super kall kylning? Ett 1gb RAM så jag får 1776 mb och 512 MB i grafikkort?
<VATT> Visst kan man överklocka RAM också? Anledningen varför jag tänker kanske köpa en ny processor, är för att den processorn jag har nu går över OEM.
<Philip5> man kan överklocka ram efter vad de klarar av.
<ade182> vart skriver jag aptitude purge linux-image-<version> då
<ade182> vad händer då btw, typ återställning?
<Philip5> "superkall" kylning kostar ju rätt mycket och då skulle jag hellre satsa på en bättre cpu för de pengarna
<Philip5> ade182: den tar bort den kärnan och den försvinner även från grub
<ade182> ok fint
<ade182> hur får jag tillbaka grafiken då
<VATT> Philip5: Ja, precis. Men lite skulle inte vara fel att klocka RAM. Men fokuserar mest på CPU.
<Philip5> installera över med nya drivisar
<Philip5> VATT: beror på vad man har för ram och vad de klarar
<VATT> Philip5: Jag har tillgång till CNC fräsar och maskiner samt panzarplåt som är militärtskyddad.
<Philip5> ok, och hur hjälper det i sammanhanget?
<VATT> Philip5: Tänkte bara införskaffa 1gb DDR1 extra. Klocka det lite. Sen nöjer jag mej med det. Men CPUn vill jag ha 2.5ghz då den klarar av rät mycket.
<ade182> hur gör jag det när jag kör terminal?
<VATT> Philip5: Ja, panzarplåt är rätt kall.
<Philip5> däremot så tror jag inte du kan klocka ram procentuellt så mycket
<VATT> Philip5: Jo, men hur mycket man kan är den största frågan. Men CPU har jag hört att dom kan man överklocka rätt mycket.
<Philip5> beror på cpu
<Philip5> måste cpuer är ju nu för tiden låsta vad gäller multiplar och då har man ju mer bussfrekvens att leka med bara
<larsemil> Philip5: alla!
<VATT> http://www.techsweden.org/ocdb/
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> men då behöver du säkert minnst vattenkylning för att nå de där hastigheterna
<Norrland_jr> VATT: gör som markus__ och köp en billig jäkla dator med i3. Kommer vara extremt mycket snabbare än den burk du har nu.
<Philip5> ja
<ade182> blir en ny burk te sommarn iställe, lagomt till bf3 senare, då har väl priserna förhoppningsvis sjunkit till sitt rätta
<Philip5> priserna ligger väl rätt konstant men man får mer för pengarna hela tiden
<Philip5> kommer nytt som ersätter gammalt till samma priser
<ade182> priserna sänks efter sin tid ;) dock med nåra hundra men de är alltid något
<ade182> alltid overprice vid nylansering
<Philip5> lär nog bli en plattå nu eftersom intel klantat sig och återkallat alla P67 och H67 chipset
<ade182> ja
<Philip5> finns ju inga moderkort utan fel nu för sandy bridge alls
<Norrland_jr> men, sen om man ska ha tag i gamla grejer så kan de bli så att man får betala nypris för dem tillslut
<ade182> de kan lika gärna vänta tills de får ut nya sockeln
<Philip5> de lär väl vilja ta hem den förlusten så de skippar prissänkning ett tag och eftersom amd inte har så mycket att komma med i det segmentet så lär det väl lunka på
<ade182> btw, vart skulle jag skriva aptitude purge linux-image-<version> ?
<zChris_> terminalen
<zChris_> fast du måste ersätta <version> med den version du vill ta bort
<ePax> haha
<ade182> räcker det att skriva versions siffrorna eller hela namnet?
<ePax> Läser en annons på blocket.
<zChris_> ade182: du måste nog skriva hela namnet :P
<ade182> okok :P
<VATT> Så det är inte värt att överklocka till 2.5 ghz CPU. Köpa ett DDR1 GB för ca 200 kr och Grafikkort 200 kr? 400 kr totalt och man överklockar CPUn
<Philip5> VATT: då har du ju inte räknat med någon extra kylsystem
<VATT> Philip5: Det är gratis för mej BAE systems kan tillverka en sådan åt mej. Pump får jag gratis.
<ePax> citerar
<ePax> "Den är köpt här i Sverige. Har jailbreakat den och lagt i massa program.
<ePax> Den är inte använt, bara öppnat och jailbreakat.
<ePax> Säljes p.g.a dubbelköp"
<ePax> haha
<ePax> Den e inte använd
<VATT> Materialkostnader är gratis. Endast som kostar är ju minnet och grafik.
<ade182> schysst läge för dig VATT :p
<Norrland_jr> VATT: vill du mecka så är det väl att köra, men räkna inte med några underverk ur en gammal athlon xp cpu
<VATT> Jaä :) Be någon fräsa ut en stor metallklump med massa kanaler i. Kylpasta och slangar.
<VATT> Norrland_jr: Hmm..jag måste först veta hur mycket det ger. Annars behåller jag den som den är också köper en helt ny dator någon gång fram över.
<Norrland_jr> VATT: okej, du kommer inte kunna lira fallout 3 iaf.
<VATT> säker :'(
<Norrland_jr> min gamla athlon 2400+ slängde jag för bra längesen
<Norrland_jr> inte riktigt så man får ståfräs när den kör igång
<VATT> Så man kan absolut inte överklocka en 1.5 CPU till 2.5?
<cahoot> men det får du av ngn annan cpu?
<VATT> va?
<VATT> Förresten, det går segt på youtube när jag har helskärm.
<Norrland_jr> med din dunder-athlon?
<VATT> Norrland_jr: Ja :)?
<VATT> men min dunder...athlon
<Norrland_jr> kan de bero på att den är från början av detta millenium? :)
<VATT> Ja, 2003 tror jag ;)
<VATT> 256 mb krävs det för att köra Fallout 3 :) Ett sådant kort kostar typ 200 kr
<VATT> Vad har lubuntu för CPU krav om man kör openbox och har stängt ner alla onödiga program?
<Norrland_jr> VATT: kör du windows eller linux för att spela?
<Norrland_jr> well, 256mb är kanske absolut minsta som går att köra med
<VATT> Norrland_jr: Spelar ingen roll. Men när det tyvärr tar stopp så virutaliserrar jag med XP.
<VATT> Jo, kollade systemkraven.
<VATT> Har en hdd extra liggandes som man kan installera XP på. Frågan är bara hur man kan banta ner den så den drar ca 100 mhz.
<Norrland_jr> huh?
<Norrland_jr> du kommer inte kunna lira fallout 3 i en virtuell burk
<Norrland_jr> det är jag rätt så säker på
<VATT> Nja, det har jag inte tänkt på ;)
<Norrland_jr> alltså. Jag lirade Fallout 3 på min laptop jag hade innan. en dualcore 2.4GHz, 4gb ram och ett Nvidia GT8600. Det gick hjälpligt
<VATT> Va? Gick det bra?
<VATT> Men laptopp är lite speciell.
<Norrland_jr> Det gick, men var väl på medelgrafik
<Norrland_jr> så tror inte de skulle gå att lira på din burk
<Norrland_jr> även om du klockar upp den till 2.5GHz eller vad de nu var
<VATT> Varför skulle den inte gå då den uppfyller kraven?
<Norrland_jr> okej... du kommer märka sen när du provat
<VATT> Nej förklara :)
<Norrland_jr> okej, det kommer starta. Men det kommer inte vara spelbart
<VATT> Var det för dej då?
<Norrland_jr> ja, men fick  som sagt ställa ner grafikinställningarna rätt rejält
<VATT> ja  :) Då borde det väll gå för mej ?
<larsemil> vilka mer apache mods gillar ni förutom php? ;)
<Norrland_jr> VATT: men snälla du. Har du aldrig prova spela ett nytt spel som när du kör det laggar så mycket att du ser varje frame var för sig?
<VATT> Jaha, du menar att det laggar. Har aldrig varit med om ett spel som laggar när datorn uppfyller minimin systemkraven :)
<Norrland_jr> okej. Men då är det bara att köra på då
<VATT> Tänkte bara skrämma upp datorn lite. Det förtjänar den :)
<Norrland_jr> tja, den är väl närmare graven 'n vaggan
<VATT> frågar techsweden om råd :)
<Norrland_jr> VATT: well, du får ungefär samma svar där
<VATT> Jo, jag får väll återkomma med vad som säger :) Som jag tror så kommer dom säga att det inte går för det är OEM. Men enligt proffs så går det än fast det är OEM.
<Norrland_jr> VATT: jag läser i forumet nu.
<Barre> *gäsp*
<VATT> *prutt*
<antii> *kebab*
<Barre> antiipanti päronskaft
<Norrland_jr> antii++
<VATT> Tänk att detta lagras på en server. Hur länge sparas det?
<antii> forever
<Barre> antii: hur är det på jobbet då? trivs du fortfarande?
<antii> Barre: arå. det är najs.. lite väl lugnt nu så man blir rastlös.
<Barre> antii: rastlöshet :) den bästa stressen av dem alla
<antii> :P
<antii> dags att se på top gear \o poff
<VATT> Jag har installerat Adobe flash plugins, men ändå går youtube vidoes segt på fullskärm :P
<Barre> brukar vara ett grafikdrivrutinsproblem (men enligt mig är det alltid flash fel)
<VATT> Hmm, jag har inte installerat några nVidia drivrutiner :P haha
<VATT> hur kan man se vilket grafikkort man har?
<Barre> hittar den inte det automagiskt? om du går in i system->administration->hardware drivers
 * Barre går och lägger barn
<VATT> jag har lubuntu så jag skriver hardinfo. Hittar inget där
<VATT> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/9710/grafikkort.png men här är en gammal bil på mitt system. Vet inte vilken modell det är
<Barre> VATT: i en terminal kan du skriva : sudo lshw -class display
<Barre> VATT: det borde rapportera vilket grafikkort du har
<VATT>  product: NV17GL [Quadro NVS] har jag, men hittar inte det på nvidia.com
<cahoot> prova lspci -nn | grep -i vga och googla på dess pciid (xxxx:xxxx)
<VATT> Alltså har du en linuxbok som du läser ;)?
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<VATT> Föressten! Hur mycket för man ge för en dator som klarar av fallout 3?
<VATT> Har märkt att nätaggregatet börjar låta lite konstigt och det knastrar i ljudkortet.
<Norrland_jr> VATT: kika på dustinhomes "bygg-själv paket
<Norrland_jr> finns några mellan 4-7kkr
<t^> ska fan installera fallout 3 också
<t^> bra du sa de!
<t^> fungerar det på wine btw ?
<VATT> Tänkte max slänga ut en 1000 kr
<Norrland_jr> VATT: blocket
<VATT> delar
<Norrland_jr> VATT: om du uppgraderar, för att det ska ge något så måste du nog byta allt
<Norrland_jr> moderkort, cpu, minne, grafikkort
<VATT> mjo, men jag har ju fullt med användbara hårdvara
<R2D21> Tänkte slå till på en P4 2,6 för 1700 som surfdator till en kompis. Självklart med Ubuntu.
<Norrland_jr> VATT: prova med nytt grafikkort isf
<VATT> jo, ska uppgradera den billigt innan den går in pension! Usshh vad less jag blir på ljudet från nätaggretatet. Det hände sedan jag installerade linux
<VATT> spolen i nätaggretagetet "klickar" lite då och då. Och det påverkar ljudkortet så den klickar.
<markus__> Ska det inte gå att resiza en partition i 'Disk Utility
<markus__> ?
<Norrland_jr> markus__: har du avmonterat disken?
<markus__> ja
<markus__> det är en flashsticka
<markus__> Jag vet att det är möjligt i GParded
<markus__> *Gparted
<markus__> "Disk Utility offers no way to resize partitions, and, at least on my machine, it seems to not offer either the JFS filesystem or the HFS+ filesystem, even though all the supporting programs are installed. Gparted offers no way to mount partitions. I use Disk Utility more than Gparted, but I keep them both installed to get access to everything I might need."
<markus__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9492214   så nu vet ni
<Philip5> markus__: har du beställt/fått din nya burk än då?
<markus__> antagligen kunde jag inte resiza i gparted heller för att helt enkelt allt utrymme var upptaget
<markus__> jorå, den har kommit, det är den jag använder nu
<Philip5> wohooo
<markus__> men rätt chasi har inte kommit än
<Philip5> vad blev det till slut då?
<lilleman72> markus__:  kan du php??
<markus__> lilleman72: sure bacon
<lilleman72> najs
<lilleman72> kolla min sida r3loaded.no-ip.org
<markus__> Philip5: core i5 och ssd-disk? :)
<lilleman72> måste regga dig för att se
<Philip5> markus__: vi borde jämföra lite benchmarks :)
<markus__> Vad vill jag se där då?
<markus__> Philip5: visst, hur gör jag?
<Philip5> markus__: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=downloads
<lilleman72> men mitt problem är att jag har dubbla inlogg...ena till själva siten & en till cs-psychostats...jag vill att man bara ska ha EN inlogg
<markus__> jag kör på lägsta inställningarna i bios
<markus__> Philip5: jag har h67-mobo, jag är inte säker på huruvida fläktarna kör anpassas efter temperatur eller inte
<Philip5> markus__: det är ett samlingsprogram som installerar och sätter upp en massa olika benchmarks och man kan sedan jämföra dem med andra
<markus__> har det med kärnan att göra?
<markus__> jag ställde in låg prestanda/tyst i bios
<lilleman72> Philip5:  vad e det för progg?
<Philip5> jag tror det är bios och chipsetet som styr fläkten på cpu
<markus__> lilleman72: sätt upp en directory service? :D
<lilleman72> Philip5:  ja det e bios som styr fläkten..men du kan stänga av den styrningen & då maxar man fläkten
<Philip5> lilleman72: benchmark-program. kör olika tester som testar ens system
<markus__> men tar bios hänsyn till temperatur?
<lilleman72> markus__:  ja om den är aktiverad
<markus__> okej, undrans om jag kan få se info hur snabbt fläktarna snurrar och temperatur från linuxet
<Philip5> ja
<Norrland_jr> lm-sensors borde väl fixa det
<lilleman72> jag har dödat den funktionen på min win burk och den maxar både cpu och chassi
<markus__> okej, det går knappt att höra mina fläktar men om man anstränger sig tror jag man hör chassifläkten
<lilleman72> då e det som det ska vara
<lilleman72> :D
<markus__> Philip5: kör du 2.8 eller 3.0 av phoronix?
<Philip5> 2,8,2
<Philip5> betan saknar gui
<markus__> nu installerar jag det
<markus__> wohoo...
<markus__> jag hade tänkt att testa kde live usb innan jag lägger mig
<markus__> har inte lust att smutsa ner mitt system med massa kde-program i menyerna
<lilleman72> 1562 RPM  (40%) det är min gfx fläkt nu
<Philip5> markus__: http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/9333/systemmonitor034.png
<markus__> jag kör ju inget dedikerad grafikkort
<lilleman72> 3582 RPM  (100%) nu ligger så här :D
<Philip5> där har jag templogg av kärnorna i min cpu
<markus__> frågan är om den kan läsa av temperaturen korrekt
<lilleman72> Fält	Värde Sensoregenskaper	 Sensortyp	SMSC DME1737/SCH5017  (SMBus 2Eh) GPU sensortyp	Analog Devices ADT7473, Volterra VT1165  (NV-I2C 2Eh, 70h) Moderkortsnamn	Asus A8M2N-LA / A8NE-FM / M2R-FVM / P5LP-LE / P5LP-OM 	 Temperaturer	 Moderkort	36 °C  (97 °F) CPU	43 °C  (109 °F) CPU 1 / Kärn 1	36 °C  (97 °F) CPU 1 / Kärn 2	33 °C  (91 °F) GPU	59 °C  (138 °F) GPU Minne	51 °C  (124 °F) GPU omgivning	51 °C  (124 °F) 
<lilleman72> där är mina fläktar & grader :D
<lilleman72> sjukt att gfx fan e snabbare än cpufan
<lilleman72> :d
<markus__> Philip5: hur fick du den där 'Temp'-tabben?
<Philip5> skapade den
<markus__> visste inte att man kunde =)
<lilleman72> Philip5:  hur?
<Philip5> lilleman72: kör du kde?
<lilleman72> ne
<lilleman72> ubuntu
<markus__> Jaha det är KDE system monitor
<Philip5> det där är lde
<lilleman72> ok
<markus__> det där phoronix fungerar inte för mig
<markus__> det startar inte
<Philip5> men det går väl att göra i gnome
<Philip5> markus__: om du ska köra det med gui så måste du installera php-gtk som inte finns i ubuntus förråd men finns på min ppa
<markus__> LoL den är skriven i PHP?
<markus__> :)
<Philip5> markus__: annars kan man bara köra den från terminal
<markus__> det är väl bra men blev lite förvånad
<Philip5> jo lite ovanligt
<markus__> jag vill nog ha php-gtk...
<Philip5> finns på min ppa
<markus__> Var hittar jag din ppa?
<Philip5> se topic
<markus__> danke bitte bitte
<markus__> Jag gillar launchpad, det är en bra sida.
<Philip5> jovars
<Philip5> inte alltid den mest logiska bara
<markus__> Det kan hända, jag har inte använt den så supermycket
<markus__> Men hur fungerar det där med att skapa ppa, man kör automatiska byggscript som skapar paket och så kan man publicera dom på en ppa?
<markus__> Står canonical för krämen?
<Philip5> ja
<markus__> Det var ju vänligt
<markus__> Dom kanske kör cc-cache å sånt.
<Philip5> ej
<Philip5> nej
<markus__> ccache heter det förresten.
<markus__> Finns det någon anledning till att inte köra det? Har dom ett stort byggkluster?
<Philip5> man bör ha byggt det själv lokalt först så allt ska funka när man laddar upp koden
<Philip5> för att det är meningen att den bara ska behöva bygga en gång när man laddar upp och inte att man ska sitta och experiementera
<Philip5> du har inget shell du loggar in i och bygger
<markus__> jo men men det kan ju fortfarande gå snabbare om ccache används, om man delar med alla andra på launchpad t.ex.
<markus__> eller om man bygger samma paket flera gånger
<Philip5> men det är inte vad launchpad är avsett för
<markus__> Är det inte avsett för att det ska gå snabbt att bygga?
<virtuald> men det går inte för då hade någon annan kunnat bygga objekt med skadlig kod
<markus__> virtuald: hur menar du?
<virtuald> och de skulle behöva massa utrymme att lagra på, speciellt om man inte ska dela objekfilerna med andra
<virtuald> genom att lägga skadlig kod i cachen alltså
<markus__> jag tänker mig att det är för canoicals skull som man skulle använda det eftersom det skulle minska belastningen
<markus__> går ccache att hacka lätt menar?
<virtuald> de har tänkt på det, de får frågan hela tiden och de skulle köra det om det lönade sig
<markus__> Okej, men då var inte min fråga så dum i alla fall :)
<markus__> men det betyder inte att det skulle vara rätt att använda det
<virtuald> alltså jag vet inte om det är lätt men det kvittar om det är lätt, risken är väl tillräckligt stor iaf
<Philip5> markus__: här är lite testresultat jag kört på min burk:  http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=profile&u=anon-18797-9113-10190
<markus__> Jag har inte lyckats installera php-gtk än :P
<Philip5> värst vilken tid det tar för dig då :P
<markus__> men jag la till ditt ppa, fast då föreslog den att jag skulle installera ny libpurple från dig
<markus__> och jag kunde inte välja bara php-gtk för jag hade inte alla dependencies
<Philip5> du behöver även php-cairo från min ppa
<markus__> så nu fungerar det =)
<Philip5> woohooo
<Philip5> jag brukar iof starta det från terminalen så man ser lite mer vad den håller på med när den kör tester
<markus__> okej får starta om
<Philip5> du väljer ju tester du vill köra och då laddar den ner dem och bygger dem på din burk
<markus__> build mplayer vill jag nog köra
<Philip5> det finns ju ett gäng tester att välja på
<markus__> det blir en kexchoklad på det här =)
<markus__> hmmm... mitt test går lite dåligt
<markus__> fortfarande 0% efter ganska lång tid
<markus__> måste jag installera gcc själv eller? :)
<markus__> nu händer det saker
<Philip5> markus__: eftersom den måste bygga vissa tester först innan de körs igång så kan det ta olika tid
<Philip5> om man ska köra test med vissa spel så är ju några av dem ganska mycket att ladda ner också
<Philip5> typ open arena och sånna
<Norrland_jr> Philip5: dum fråga. Men funkar din ppa bra att köra om man kör lubuntu tex?
<Philip5> har ingen betydelse
<Norrland_jr> oki
<Philip5> ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu och de kör ju samma paket från samma ställe
<markus__> Jag fick 50.72
<Philip5> på vilket test?
<markus__> mplayer build
<Philip5> den har jag nog inte kört
<markus__> fast phoronix verkar lite buggigt
<Philip5> vadå då?
<markus__> det hängde sig och startarte om
<Philip5> har nog inte hänt mig
<Philip5> det enda som inte funkar är att använda login-funktionen i gui
<markus__> jag vill gärna jämföra med någonting
<markus__> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
<markus__> Det kanske är något jag saknar?
<Philip5> drar ner build-mplayer nu och kör
<markus__> jag kan inte jämföra med mac mini t.ex.
<markus__> hur du förslag på något test jag kan försöka mig på?
<Philip5> beror på om du vill testa cpu, grafik, minne diskar eller annat
<antii> Philip5: Köpt SSD? :>
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> men ä sugen
<antii> do it
<Philip5> markus__: jag fick Average: 18.98 Seconds när jag körde build-mplayer
<markus__> haha
<markus__> du vann =)
<markus__> hur fick jag så dåligt?
<Philip5> kanska mycket med min i7 2600k
<markus__> jag har en i5 2500
<Philip5> och min är mycket bätte :D
<markus__> jag har bios inställt på sämst, men det kan väl inte göra så mycket?
<Philip5> en del säkert
<markus__> kör igen
<markus__> nu ska jag klå dig
<Philip5> markus__: kör x264 testet och openssl
<Philip5> hehe
<markus__> (aktiverar ccache)
<Philip5> markus__: du har som sagt mina värden på min sida här: http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=profile&u=anon-9224-26575-11026
<Philip5> bara leta upp testet och jämföra :)
<markus__> jag avaktiverade compiz nu
<markus__> för att se om det går bättre
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> borde inte spela så stor roll
<Philip5> men kanske på ett test då du testar grafiken
<Philip5> markus__: då får se till att antii också kör lite benchmarks så du kan ge han smisk på bara stjärten! :D
<Philip5> markus__: han gillar dessutom sånt ;)
<markus__> fick lite bättre nu, 50.72
<antii> Philip5: Va!
<markus__> 50.67 menar jag
<Philip5> markus__: det var bara lite bättre
<Philip5> antii: så är det
<markus__> Philip5: lite förvånad är jag över att du får så mycket bättre
<markus__> men jag har ju ingen k-variant heller så jag kan inte överklocka
<antii> Philip5: fixa optimus support i linux
<Philip5> markus__: vad rullar din cpu på i för hastighet?
<markus__> vet inte, den vanliga? :)
<Philip5> tss
<Philip5> har du minnen på 1333 mhz?
<markus__> ja
<Philip5> oki
<markus__> jag tror inte mitt moderkort klarar snabbare?
<markus__> eller om det har med processorn att göra också kanske
<Philip5> det tror jag nog
<Philip5> tror det kan vara din cpu som är låst till sånt för du inte har en k-modell
<markus__> jaså, då var det dumt att jag köpte dom här
<Norrland_jr> markus__: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<markus__> aha, så det skulle inte gått snabbare om jag köpte snabbare minnen iaf?
<markus__> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz
<Philip5> tror inte det
<antii> var inte i5orna trasiga?
<antii> (sandy bridge)
<markus__> nej nej, fungerar jättebra =)
<Norrland_jr> antii: moderkorten vare
<antii> okej
<Philip5> antii: nej det är ett chipset på moderkortet som har fabriksfel så hållbarheten är mycket kortare
<antii> kefft
<antii> jobbigt att skicka tillbaka dem :P
<markus__> men jag ska boota om man högsta prestanda, brb
<Philip5> jo men man ska ju få byta moderkort när de kommer ut med ersättare i april
<markus__> brb
<markus__> så, nu ska vi se
<markus__> Det stå "Desiccant SILICA GEL DO NOT EAT THROW AWAY" på den här påsen
<markus__> vad ska jag göra med den?
<kodein> äta
<kodein> omnomnom
<kodein> kiselgel <3
<kodein> eller så slänger du den i soporna
<markus__> mest nöjd med mitt datorköp är jag nog för nätaggets skull
<markus__> fick 42.25 denna gången
<markus__> det är lite tråkigt om man bara får tävla genom att göra snabbare hårdvara
<markus__> jag tror det hände något konstigt med mitt senaste test
<Philip5> markus__: men du ligger ändå en bra bit efter min burk
<Philip5> markus__: testa openssl-testet då
<markus__> 32.77 fick jag nu
<Philip5> på mplayer?
<markus__> så om jag fortsätter så här är jag snart ikapp :P
<markus__> jepp
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> kan jag väl inte tänka mig
<Philip5> jag hade ju 18.98 så det är ju nästan dubbelt så bra
<markus__> undra om speedstepped klockar upp mer om jag drar på mer fläkt
<Philip5> den går nog upp i top vad din cpu är låst till
<markus__> jag vill köra grafiktest
<markus__> det verkar som phoronix kör nån slags busy loop hos mig
<markus__> laddar ner openarena nu
<markus__> men det var inte det här jag skulle göra
<markus__> jag tänkte testa kubuntu livecd och sen se uppdrag granksning
<markus__> trevligt att råkas bbl kanske
<markus__> usch vad spejsat kubuntu var
<markus__> fast mest kanske det var det att jag inte hade hårdvaruaccelererad grafik
<Philip5> kubuntu är najs
<Philip5> markus__: vad köpte du för moderkort?
<markus__> asus h67 nånting
<antii> :D
<Philip5> då är det nog som mitt fast jag har P8p67
<antii> Philip5: köpte du i7? :>
<markus__> p8h67 har jag
<Philip5> håller på att fixa till en uppdatering av lm-sensors som funkar bättre med våra moderkort :)
<Philip5> antii: ja
<antii> :)
<markus__> Asus P8H67-M EVO rättare sagt
<Philip5> oki
<markus__> jag är grymt nöjd med att jag slapp köpa grafikkort =)
<Philip5> hoppas kunna få ut varvtal på fläktarna med en update av lm-sensors
<markus__> lycka till, hade varit najs =)
<Philip5> jo, om man inte spelar eller behöver göra någratyngre grafikgrejer så klarar man väl sig på gpun i cpun
<markus__> är nog lite intresserad av vilken temperatur cpun har
<markus__> jag spela
<Philip5> temp har jag redan
<markus__> jag spelar openarena och tremulous =)
<Philip5> ja de kräver väl inte så mycket
<Philip5> du kan ju köra openarena benchmarken i testsuiten där
<markus__> får väl installera quake world också
<markus__> hej, skriv nåt vettja
<markus__> så ska jag se om nickcolor.pl laddades
<antii> test
<antii> hej apa
<Philip5> markus__: vill du ha de uppdaterade paketen av lm-senesors så du kan få cpu temp?
<markus__> ja tack men jag ska lägga mig nu
<Philip5> verkar som det även krävs kernel update för att få info om fläktarvarv
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> säg till imorgon eller så då
<antii> Philip5: vilken kernel kör du på :P? 2.6.38?
<markus__> jag kan kolla på det imorgon?
<markus__> ja visst, men tack för idag philip5 och gänget
<Philip5> nej jag kör 2.6.35-25-generic i maverick
<antii> Philip5: okej
<yeager> har de fixat nvidia-problemet i natty än?
<Philip5> vad är det för problem?
<yeager> nvidia har inte stöd för xserver 1.10
<Philip5> aha, tror man måste köra med nvidias beta-drivisar för det
<yeager> eller rättare sagt Xorg Server ABI i 1.10
<Philip5> de kanske inte slängt in dem för att de är beta och nya
<yeager> jo, men de har andra problem
<dagon_> ja, det är beta som gäller
<dagon_> det senaste jag hört iaf
<Philip5> godmorgon dagon_
<dagon_> 'ello
 * dagon_ är sjuk :(
<Philip5> sjukare än vanligt?! ;)
<dagon_> ja, nu är det fysiskt :P
<Philip5> illa
<dagon_> mycket
<yeager> nvidia 270.18 beta funkar fast utan glx
<Philip5> har faktiskt inte testat de än så jag vet inte hur pass väl de funkar
<Philip5> tänkte packa dem härom dagen men har inte blivit av
<Philip5> var inte så mycket nytt spännande för mig
<Philip5> var ju mest stöd för xserver 1.10 och tessla
<Philip5> har inget av dem
<yeager> nu kör jag med nouveau... vilket är segt
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> har inte börjat leka med natty än
<dagon_> inte jag heller
<dagon_> men nu ska ubuntu dö
<dagon_> från det ena till det andra
<dagon_> är ni hemma på lenovo?
<Philip5> nope
<UkuleleSolen1> Natty, är det 11.04 ni pratar om?
<Philip5> ja
<UkuleleSolen1> Var dum nog och uppgraderade till Alfan på min stationära
<UkuleleSolen1> Nu måste jag köra den i grafiskt felsäkert läge för att över huvud taget kunna använda den
<yeager> nvidia?
<UkuleleSolen1> ATI
<madbear> UkuleleSolen1: du är en alfahane
<UkuleleSolen1> madbear: :) ja, så kan man kanske se det
<dagon_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf3NdRMX7B4
<dagon_> där har vi en alfahane
<realubot> Tar man bort en databas helt med: mysql> DELETE DATABASE database1;
<UkuleleSolen1> dagon_: Jöss, jag höll på ramla av stolen :D
<realubot> Nevermind. drop database name;
<realubot> Jag har LAMP på en vituell installation av Ubuntu Server och Ubuntu Dekstop på min vanliga dator. Nu vill jag installera WordPress i Ubuntu Server och allt går enligt planerna ända till jag ska gå in på localhost och starta WPs installationsskript. localhost är ju såklart fel eftersom jag går inte från desktop-datorn på Apache som körs på servern. Problemet är att om hag iställer går in på servern
<realubot> Jag förstår kanppt vad jag har skrivit själv. :S
<realubot> Jag fäljer den här guien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<realubot> Någonting gåt ju snett här: sudo bash /usr/share/doc/wordpress/examples/setup-mysql -n wordpress localhost
<realubot> När jag ska gå in på http://localhost/wordpress/config-localhost.php så fungerar såklart inte det eftersom localhost ska vara på servern och inte i webbläsaren på desktop-datorn.
<realubot> Problemet är att jag vill ju installera från webbläsaren på desktop-datorn.
<Norrland_jr> realubot: vad har du för ip på den virtuella?
<lilleman72|srv> hur kommer det sig att min cpu ligger på 50%  när det inte e ngt som drar??
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72|srv: något ligger och drar i bakgrunden
<lilleman72|srv> som vad?
<Norrland_jr> dunno
<Norrland_jr> din burk
<Norrland_jr> juh
<lilleman72|srv> jo men frågan e VAD
<Norrland_jr> du får VÄL kolla de då
<lilleman72|srv> hur??
<Norrland_jr> top
<Norrland_jr> eller installera htop
<Norrland_jr> lite enklare
<dagon_> htop är snäppet bättre också
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godkväll mina herrar!
<dagon_> god kväll amelia :)
<UkuleleSolen1> God kväll!
<Philip5> amelia: god kväll din nattsuddare
<amelia> vad händer här en natt som denna?
<Philip5> dagon_: har du sett att jag laddat upp en ny blender 2.5 då?
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> tänkte ju ta livet av ubuntu
 * amelia funderar på om det finns några bra tv-serier kvar att följa... eller om hon bara missat alla de bra.
<dagon_> family guy
<dagon_> enda vettiga
<dagon_> solsidan är lite småskoj
<amelia> family guy är inte så kul.. den är förpassad till slötittande medan man gör annat.
<dagon_> family guy är ju frikkin epic
<dagon_> roligaste som finns på tv ju
<amelia> eller bara "orkar inte gå upp från soffan efter simpsons"-syndromet. :P
<dagon_> :P
<amelia> solsidan är ju rätt nice iofs.
<dagon_> simpsons har blivit så tråkigt
<dagon_> annars är Arkiv X en given favorit :)
<amelia> där har väl inte kommit något nytt på år?
<dagon_> arkiv x?
<amelia> isåfall har jag sett alla avsnitt minst två gånger. :P
<dagon_> nej
<amelia> jo, arkiv x
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> jag menade "arkiv x, nej där har inte kommit nåt nytt"
<amelia> ah då är vi överens. :P
<UkuleleSolen1> arkiv x is da shit
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> arkiv x är så 90-tal
<amelia> still it's gooood!
<amelia> men inte tredje gången..
<UkuleleSolen1> jag köpte alla boxarna, säsongerna och plöjde igenom 1-7 förra året
<Philip5> nattys karnel funkade inge bra med mitt system. fryser hela burken
<dagon_> det är typ 1.400kr :O
<Philip5> jobbit
<Philip5> dagon_: ska du blir 100% archdude nu eller?
<dagon_> mja
<dagon_> debian 6 på laptopen
<Philip5> aha
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Jag har ett vanligt ip-nummer. Det är nästan samma som mitt vanliga på desktopen. Jag kör med vbox i bridged mode.
<Norrland_jr> realubot: prova byt ut localhost till ipnummret då om du vill confa från din desktop?
<Norrland_jr> eftersom localhost pekar på 127.0.0.1
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-08
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Jag följer readme-filen som följer med paketet wordpress istället för Ubuntu Documentation så får vi se hur det går.
<Norrland_jr> oki
<realubot> Norrland_jr: Jag fick det att fungera. :)
<Philip5> dagon_: nöjd med nya debian då?
<Philip5> men du kör väl kde nu iaf ;)
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> tyvärr inte
<dagon_> för dåligt grafikkort för det
<Philip5> :(
<dagon_> och ja, debian 6 var smutt
<dagon_> kanske jag kör kde 4.6 på arch :)
<Philip5> tycker jag
<dagon_> flickvännen gillade utseendet så :)
<Philip5> så klart
<dagon_> :P
<realubot> En gammal version av WP i Ubuntus förråd ju. :S
<Squarism> är det ngn som ba kan skjutsa mig i rätt riktning
<Squarism> jag vill installera http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2010Q4.html
<Squarism> ..en driver för mitt grafikkort...
<Squarism> men ./configure säger att den vill ha en högre version av xorg-server
<Squarism> men ./configure säger att den vill ha en högre version av xorg-server inte finns
<Squarism> hur upgraderade ni från 10.04 till 10.10?
<dagon_> clean install
<Squarism> dagon_, varför?
<dagon_> bäst så
<xantraz> Jag har stängt av i Firefox att den inte ska öppna i flikar, ändå så öppnar den nästa alltid 2 flikar när jag trycker på en länk eller bokmärke..? Några ideer?
<markus__> åh najs
<markus__> vit t-shirt idag <3
<haffe> Har du prövat mjällschampo?
<Barre> godmorgon
<pirx> morrn
<Barre> idag var det lungt här...
<bamsefar> Oja
<Anarieth> Morrn
<Anarieth> tycker det har varit lugnt de senaste dagarna när jag har varit här
<HeMan> Haloj!
<Coffe> jag e trött
<Anarieth> välkommen i klubben
<Coffe> man bör nog sova mer än 1 timma per natt
<Anarieth> japp
<Anarieth> 9:40 och jag håller på och somnar
<Barre> larsemil: vaken? eller ska vi ringa och väcka dig? :P
<Coffe> Barre,  gör det :)
<Coffe> någon som vet hur man ändrar apache error log ?  har ändrat access log, så jag ser ip , fast vi har lastbalanserare , men hittar inte hur man gör det för error log
<larsemil> Barre: tss vaken och igång sen 07
<HeMan> larsemil: bleh, jag blir ju sugen på pizza jue!
<HeMan> jahapp, ska man ha OMAP 5 eller Nvidia Tigra i sin nästa telefon?
<Barre> larsemil: om du inte märks på irc så finns du inte...
<larsemil> HeMan: pentium 2
<HeMan> larsemil: inte itanium 2 då?
<larsemil> Barre: hmmm. ska scripta det där. :)
<larsemil> nu städa vidare, måla vägg och dona afk
<HeMan> skulle iofs vara trevligt med 24 MB cache på processorn...
<HeMan> fast jag tror inte jag vill ha en telefon-processor som drar 185W...
<HeMan> hehe, Poulson (nästa gen Itanium) har 48 MB cache...
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, 48 MB L3-cache, L2 är 6 MB så man har totalt 54 MB cache på processorn...
<Coffe> larsemil,  tips, clusterssh :) underbart när man ska uppdatera sitt proxmox cluster
<Barre> förslag på tema för namnstandard på serverar, tack på förhand
<Barre> s/serverar/servrar/ O.o
<Coffe> fågelarter
<HeMan> larsemil: får du nått pizzaförslag då?
<Coffe> skumt, ser att vissa av mina maskiner , inte get värden i snmpd  sedan nov.
<Barre> Coffe: fågelarter är kanske inte så dumt...
<Coffe> Barre,  finns ju lite att välja på
<Coffe> å man kan ju anv deras underklasser om man vill
<Barre> Coffe: kanske pizza-sorter :)
<Coffe> så vadare  = servers som inte är public etc
<Barre> får fundera lite
<HeMan> ett tips är att inte använda whiskey-namn
<HeMan> man kommer ju aldrig ihåg hur laproig stavas (laphroaig enl interwebs)
<ravee> hej hej!
<ravee> En tanke, om jag har ex antal workstations men vill hindra dem från att köra på nyare versioner av samba. Utan att blacklista paketet, kan jag ta bort write permission från filen och därmed hindra att audo apt-get install samba installeras? apt-get körs ju som root men iom att write är borttaget så kanske den inte skriver över då?
<ravee> några tankar eller ideér om det?
<amelia> det verkar som en väldigt omständig lösning och då får du inget annat uppgraderat heller.
<amelia> är det inte bättre att bara sätta samba som hold så kommer apt hålla tillbaka dem uppgraderingarna?
<amelia> så gör iaf vi på debian-servrar för applikationer som inte ska uppgraderas och det fungerar jättebra
<ravee> Jo det blir det ju, är bara rätt för att det skall bli omständigt att maintaina i längden... :/ men det blir ju perms också såklart
<ravee> du har nog en poäng där
<amelia> det blir nog knepigare på det sätt du föreslog. att använda hold är ju ändå så man tänkt att man ska göra i den situationen. :)
<ravee> hur hanterar debina och ubuntu dependancies om ett paket är på hold, jag menar om du försöker installera något som kräver en högre version än vad du har men paketet är on hold
<amelia> då installeras det inte.
<ravee> ok, och om man explicit går in och kör apt-get install samba (jag tänker istället för att köra en upgrade eller så). Får du ett definitivt hold eller en möjlighet att forcera det?
<ravee> eller användaren borde väl iofs kunna unhold om han/hon vill men får upp info ruta om att det är on hold iaf
<ravee> ruta = info text :)
<larsemil> googla ubuntu pinned packages står allt då
<amelia> jag kommer inte riktigt ihåg hur det är om man kör typ apt-get install samba om den då kör in det trots hold eller inte.
 * amelia kör för många olika distributioner och dialekter på jobbet, svårt att hålla isär alla. :P
<ravee> jag kollade snabbt oh tror att du får unholda det först men det är ok, skall kolla vidare (tack för tipset larsemil)
<ravee> Tack för hjälpen som vanligt ameila! :)
<amelia> yw
<ravee> :)
<amelia> försöker iaf, det där dist-specifika delarna är lite klurigare för mig. :P
<ravee> hehe :) jag har kört deb innan och kör ubuntu nu (och smyg syndar lite med sabayon). Vad är ditt primära system?
<amelia> oj, har nog inget direkt primärt system.
<ravee> ok, ett prefered då? :)
<amelia> men är väldigt förtjust i redhat-baserade t.ex. RHEL, CentOS och Fedora. men jag kör nog mest Debian på jobbet och jag är vansinnigt förtjust i allt som kommer från DEC.
<ravee> jag hade en kort tid med redhat också och fedora är trevligt (gillar yum)
<ravee> CentOS verkar alla snacka om nuför tiden, har aldrig testat det
<Anarieth> har aldrig riktigt gillat RH men vill man jobba med linux på företags nivå så blir det ju tyvärr att man måste lära sig det
<ravee> Jo det såklart, det företag som jag kommer i kontakt med är det mycket suse dessvärre. Inte mycket RH alls
<amelia> Anarieth: både ja och nej, Debian är minst lika populärt som RHEL.
<larsemil> amelia: ja i ingen av alla hallar jag jobbar i rullar någon rhel
<larsemil> :)
<amelia> i alla jag jobbat i har det funnits någon rhel... men definitivt ingen majoritet
<madbear> i bjursås största hall finns ingen rhel
<larsemil> jag var mer ironisk eftersom jag jobbar i en och det är ingeb
<larsemil> madbear: var du in i hallen förresten?
<madbear> nej det lät ju läskigt...
<larsemil> kan lätt tappa bort sig
<larsemil> vi har wn fyrdimensionell hall för att få plats med allt
<larsemil> en
<ravee>  hehe :)
<madbear> je sus
<Coffe> någon som har koll på vad normal garanti tid är för en hårddisk i en laptop ?
<ravee> 1 år brukar det vara på batteri och disk
<Coffe> ok, tack
<larsemil> Coffe: ett år
<ravee> 3 år om du har tur på laptopen i sig
<ravee> 2Ã¥r annars
<larsemil> Coffe: tillv?
<Coffe> larsemil,  inte min :)
<larsemil> ah
<larsemil> disk är å andra sidan billigt
<larsemil> jmf skärm
<larsemil> ø2
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Coffe> AMD Athlon™ II P340 Vs Athlon II Dual Core M300
<Coffe> vilken är snabbast ?
<andol> amelia: Hade du gjort som jag, och försovit dig till lite halvnyss så hade du sluppit gäspa nu :P
<HeMan> Coffe: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_list.php
<amelia> andol: hehe, jag kom till jobbet 12 idag och ska gå igen kl 16 så så illa är det inte..
<amelia> andol: men jag jobbade inatt
<andol> Ahh
<andol> (Är väldigt nöjd med att vår nattjour sköts utav norrmännen.)
<amelia> jag hade iofs planjobb och sånt borde inte beredskap/jour utföra. de ska ju vara redo för incidenter
<ravee> vår nattjour sköts av kina.... tveksam nöjdhetsfaktor
<amelia> hahaha
<andol> praktiskt
<ravee> ofta är det bättre att komma till ett problem som blivit liggande sedan man drog än till ett där de har härjat i 4,5 timmar och bara gjort allt vansinniga mängder värre
<amelia> sånt är så tråkigt
<ravee> mmm, outsourcing ftw
 * amelia jobbar med outsourcing..
<amelia> :(
<ravee> :(
<andol> amelia: Inte helt nöjd med outsourcingen?
<ravee> finns säkert bättre och det finns sämre, menade inte att klaga på det du gör. Men jag har väl haft otur med mina erfarenheter
<amelia> andol: MEH! det är ju mig dom outsourcar till. :(
<amelia> andol: jag är ju jättesnäll mot mina kunder.. :S
<amelia> eller ja, inte ravee då... andra...
<andol> Ahh
<amelia> kina och indien är väl inte så kul när det gäller outsourcing dock.
<ravee> nej och jag har dessvärre råkat ut för båda
<sandelius> Tjenare! Jag t?nkte ge mig p? ett nytt programmeringsspr?k efter anv?nt mig av PHP i massor av ?r. Jag har goda kunskaper om OOP och vill b?rja med ett spr?k som b?de funkar till desktop apps och webben. Python och Ruby ?r det jag f?r n?rvarande v?ljer p?. Har l?st att Python anv?nds mer i Ubuntu?
<amelia> en kund har servicedesk i indien... det går sådär när vi ska ringa/maila dem och förklara varför saker gått snett och de sen ska ringa svenskarna hos kunden och förklara för dem... blir lite missar i kommunikationen sådär.
<ravee> Ruby är senaste skriet men efter man har härjat med Puppet exempelvis hade jag aldrig rekomenderat det, hellre pythin då
<amelia> sandelius: java!
<ravee> eller python
<ravee> ja ännu hellre
<amelia> sandelius: eller erlang. verkar vara många som söker erlang-utvecklare nu.
<ravee> amelia: mmm det är ju det som är problemet
<sandelius> erlang f?r webbutveckling har jag aldrig h?rt talas om?
<amelia> erlang är grymt att skriva webbapplikationer med, det är ju så skalbart.
<larsemil> finns la mod_erl till appache
<kodein> finns en hög ramverk för erlang till väbb
<kodein> och yaws, förstås. <333
<amelia> 2 timmar kvar... *längta*
<dagon_> :)
<_sara_> hej, Jag flyttar till Stockholm där är det närmaste Ubuntu gruppen?
<_sara_> and sorry my Svenska is non existant
<Philip5> _sara_: not sure if there is a official ubuntu group like that there
<Philip5> maybe a lug that use a lot of ubuntu
<_sara_> okaj, Tack
<_sara_> puss och kram
<Philip5> hehe
<_sara_> kramm*
<Philip5> puss och kram
<Philip5> :D
<_sara_> ahh :)
<_sara_> i'm learning
<Philip5> sure do
<puttek> Äntligen en egen dator och förmodligen ubuntu igen!
<Philip5> the most essential
<Philip5> puttek: låter skönt
<_sara_> någon i Stockholm?
<larsemil> och gnome!!
<amelia> _sara_: yes
<puttek> Philip5: Skoja inte. Som jag längtat efter den perfekta 10;an.
<_sara_> någon want fika?
<Philip5> _sara_: what brought you you sthlm then?
<sandelius> erlang, java men det luta ?t python :)
<_sara_> ohh i dunno, the fact that i will live with 2 doctors who are taking me on a skiiing holiday, are paying for a flat in the city center minutes from work - all cus i have breakfast with this kid
<_sara_> there kid
<_sara_> :)
<_sara_> that and the fact i wont be able to understand the insults people throw at me... lol
<Philip5> that's as good reason as any
<_sara_> @ amelia awsome, if you wish to fika tell me :) be great to meet new friends
<_sara_> may i /msg you Philip5 as i dont want to annoy the other 131 people
<Philip5> sure
<Coffe> hade ni några råd när de gäller media spelare ? vissa blue-ray har ju de i sig
<HeMan> jag tror att om jag skulle skaffa blueray-spelare så skulle den inte få vara inkopplad till nätet
<HeMan> alternativt en proxy med white-lista
<puttek> Bör man avstå ubuntu med ati-kort?
<dagon_> nein
<dagon_> jag kör ubuntu med ati och det funkar fint så länge man inte tänker spela några tyngre spel
<puttek> gut
<puttek> Har du koll om steam fungerar till os:et?
<dagon_> testade steam för ett tag sen
<HeMan> Tack för PM5544!
<dagon_> det funkade då iaf
<dagon_> HeMan: lite småsorgligt att han är död ändå
<HeMan> dagon_: jo
<dagon_> man har ju växt upp med den där bilden
<Squarism> oj va tyst de va idag
<Squarism> eh.. eller så hade jag skrollat åt fanders
<dagon_> :p
<Squarism> Philip5, Guru!
<Philip5> Squarism: kernel master!
<Squarism> Jag försökte installera 10.10 idag
<Squarism> men ubuntu sa att jag hade en prerelease eller "non-ubuntu-packages installed".
<Squarism> De kan väl va att jag kör dendär maverick kärnan?
<Squarism> Philip5, tänkte om du med din instikt i min linux historia kunde ge en hint om hur jag ska komma upp mig till 10.10?
<Philip5> borde ju gå att uppgradera ändå
<puttek> dagon_: Okej. Jag får testa, om jag ens får igång ubuntu. :)
<dagon_> :P
<Coffe> HeMan,  varför inte ?
<HeMan> Coffe: för då dras det på nått skit som tillverkaren tycker att jag ska ha som bara begränsar den
<Coffe> HeMan,  ok , jag tror de har med stödet för att kunna spela saker från youtube
<HeMan> Coffe: då får man white-lista youtube, och se till att det bara är port 80 den får prata med
<Coffe> HeMan,  ok, sånt bryr jag mig inte om
<HeMan> Coffe: men det är lite trist när tillverkaren tar bort sånt man vant sig med
<Coffe> tror du dom kan får göra det ?
<Coffe> verkar som du vet något jag inte vet
<HeMan> Coffe: får? det görs ju hela tiden, kolla bara hur dom cripplat PS3'an
<Coffe> HeMan, ok men det är ju en spelkonsoll . nu pratar jag en ren blueray spelare
<Coffe> bäst vore de med Hd stöd i mina gamla Xbox, då vore jag nöjd
<HeMan> Coffe: jo men tex så kan dom ta bort möjligheten att spela brända filmer om dom upptäcker att det görs alltförmycke
<HeMan> Coffe: eller bara egenproducerat material som du filmat och bränt ut på en skiva
<puttek> Sony har väl gjort något liknande med ps3an?
<HeMan> puttek: jo
<Coffe> HeMan,  Vad säger lagen om att dom ändrar i något ?
<Coffe> men vad ska man ha för bra media spelare då ?
<johanbr_> Sony har haft massa saker för sig... t.ex. rootkit på musik-CD
<johanbr_> aldrig mer Sony
<Coffe> Sony is shit
<HeMan> Coffe: det är ju "deras" apparat så dom gör som dom vill
<Coffe> HeMan,  ps3 ? eller pratar vi blueray spelare generellt ?
<HeMan> Coffe: alla maskiner som är anslutna till nätet som är proprietära
<johanbr_> HeMan, nja... skulle de förvandla apparaten till en tegelsten vore det knappast lagligt
<johanbr_> så nån sorts begränsning finns det nog
<HeMan> johanbr_: ne men dom skulle gott kunna ta bort funktionalitet som enligt dom missbrukats
<HeMan> johanbr_: ta exemplet med att det inte går köra Linux längre på PS3'an
<HeMan> johanbr_: nu är ju iofs det en spelkonsol men jag tror att samma gäller för mediaspelare
<HeMan> johanbr_: kommer dom på att folk på nått sätt gör saker som dom inte vill så försöker dom hitta på ett sätt att hindra det
<johanbr_> fast om jag köpt en ps3 speciellt för att köra linux kan jag nog tänka mig att man har en viss rätt på sin sida
<johanbr_> t.ex. finns det väl folk som har gjort linuxkluster med ps3?
<puttek> Vad i.... "Disken innehåller redan maximalt antal partitioner". Jag som inte är 100% beredd på att ta bort windows helt. Käppar i hjulen, eller vad säger man.
<HeMan> johanbr_: mmm, prova du få rätt mot Sony i det läget
<johanbr_> HeMan, http://ps3.ign.com/articles/108/1086720p1.html ... vi får väl se hur det går
<HeMan> johanbr_: jo det är snart ett år sedan och inget har hänt
<HeMan> johanbr_: det lär ta flera år innan nått händer
<HeMan> johanbr_: och även om man skulle råka har rätten på sin sida står man där utan att kunna använda sin pryl
<HeMan> johanbr_: då är det bättre med en proxy med whitelist
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<puttek> Blir det problem om man kör ubuntu parallellt med windows utan egen partition?
<johanbr_> puttek, du kan ju installera Ubuntu via Wubi... har aldrig provat, men det funkar nog
<puttek> johanbr: Jo, jag har testat det förut och det fungerade för mig. Men jag har en skiva, så varför inte använda den? Jag hade en fundering på om det kunde orsaka problem att köra w7 och ubuntu på samma partition.
<speakman> Trött man blir...
<speakman> Fick mail från Dustin som säger att moderkorten inte klarar 2000MHz på mer än 6GB
<antii> :D
<antii> Bra o läsa på innan man köper ;)
<speakman> Jag gjorde det. Det står bara inte på hemsidan någonstans.
<speakman> Där står bara "Max minne: 24GB | Minneshastigheter: ..., .., .., 2000MHz"
<speakman> och 1 plus 1 är 2 i mina ögon
<speakman> (ibland 3 men det hör inte hit)
<Norrland_jr> puttek: du kan inte köra två olika filsystem på samma partition
<HeMan> puttek: om du inte kör lvm
<puttek> Norrland_jr: Jäkla skit!
<Norrland_jr> puttek: släng windows .P
<puttek> Norrland_jr: Jag är inte beredd att ta bort det helt. :p
<speakman> Norrland_jr: i princip går det ju. Du kan använda en fil under NTFS som en block device och mounta på.
<speakman> Är det inte något sånt Wubi gör?
<speakman> Där kör du ju hela Ubuntu direkt ovanpå NTFS-partitionen
<Norrland_jr> speakman: jajo, men då är det inte "samma" partition. Utan en fil på partitionen
<Norrland_jr> puttek: nått särskilt du behöver ur windows?
<speakman> det är samma partition
<puttek> Norrland_jr: Vill ha det som "backup" fall jag inte får saker att fungera i ubuntu.
<Norrland_jr> puttek: okey. Prova kör live-cd
<puttek> Norrland_jr: Måste man sitta med cd i läsaren då?
<Norrland_jr> puttek: ja, eller om du har ubuntu på ett usbminne
<puttek> Norrland_jr: Aj då. :)
<speakman> och 1600MHz minnen CL8 verkar inte att gå att finna i 4GB-moduler
<puttek> Jag gör nog som så att jag kör över det viktigaste till en extern disk och testar partitonera om disken i datorn
<cHarNe2> puttek: låter bra
<speakman> ska man nöja sig med 1600MHz? Är ju inge roligt...
<speakman> ställer man såna här frågor i Sweclockers eller Nordic Hardware?
<Philip5> speakman: vad är det för system du ska sätta ihop och överklocka så?
<larsemil> Barre: pong
<puttek> Wohu! Åter tillbaka i det rätta träsket.
<Philip5> hehe, vilket träsk är det?
<larsemil> torne träsk
<Philip5> ja kanske
<puttek> Träsket är ubuntu.
<puttek> :)
<Philip5> ja det är ju ett riktigt träsk när det finns kubuntu ;)
<puttek> Till och med lyckats få systemet på mitt språk.
<puttek> Kör du kubuntu Philip5?
<Philip5> ja
<puttek> Är det bättre tycker du?
<Philip5> ja
<puttek> Varför?
<Philip5> annars skulle jag nog inte köra det ;)
<Philip5> för att jag föredrar kde framför gnome
<puttek> Jo, dum fråga. :P
<puttek> Okej.
<larsemil> så konstig
<Verrox> Inte så konstigt, kde är ju också snyggt och funktionellt på sitt sätt :)
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> modernt och fräscht skulle jag till och med kalla det :)
<Verrox> "Det är som windows, fast utan cp lagget och microsoft" - En klasskamrat om kde :)
<puttek> Jag tittade på kubuntu innan jag installera ubuntu, det såg lite tråkigt ut. :)
<Philip5> Verrox: lol, inte riktigt men visst kanske det påminner mer om windows7
<Verrox> Själv prövade jag awesome idag, ooh vad det gillas, enkelt, snabbt och funktionsrikt! :)
<Verrox> Det var vad han sa i alla fall.
<Philip5> fast roligast var ju när de gick ut på stan och visade kde 4 för folk och sa att det var nya windows vista innan vista hade kommit och undrade vad folk tyckte
<Verrox> Haha, låter lite som vår interntävling i skolan, vem kan få sitt ubuntu att se och fungera så likt som "windows 8" :D
<cahoot> fast kde4 var väl ingen höjdare vid födelsen
<dagon_> awesome är fint
<larsemil> i förhållande till vista så är msdos och win3.11 wn häjdare
<larsemil> tlftangentbort
<larsemil> d
<larsemil> baaaah
<Verrox> dagon_: väldigt! :)  Nja, vista var skit men i mångt och mycket funktionsdugligt skit som håller ä, har det på en dator som jag inte orkat bry mig om på 3 år :P
<puttek> Är det lättare som ny att förstå kubuntu gentemot ubuntu?
<speakman> Philip5: tänkte inte överklocka alls helst
<Philip5> speakman: bara köra minnena i 2 ghz?
<speakman> Just nu verkar det nästan omöjligt att köra 24GB 1600MHz
<speakman> Philip5: det projektet blev ordentligt nedlagt
<Philip5> jag kör 2 x 4gb 1600mhz nu
<speakman> 1,6GHz är helt okej, men då verkar den bara klara 1 DIMM per kanal
<dagon_> Verrox: ganska lätt att konfigurera också :)
<Philip5> kan nog kanske köra 1800 om jag vill
<Anarieth> 24Gb vore trevligt, har dock ingen aning om vad jag skulle göra med allt :p
<speakman> "Due to Intel spec definition, X.M.P. DIMMs and DDR3-1600 are supported for one
<speakman> DIMM per channel only.
<speakman> "
<dagon_> med 24GB RAM skulle jag dualbootat 3 system på RAM:et
<speakman> Anarieth: det är nog bara väldigt specifika användningsområden
<dagon_> eller gjort animerade filmer
<Verrox> Hmm, mitt irssi (shell såklart) visar vissa meddelanden helt fel, ex. puttek's blev bara en ""...
<Anarieth> speakman: japp
<speakman> Men jag skulle behöva den mängden. Och det verkar vara ganska svårt att få dom i 1600Mhz
<Philip5> Verrox: det kanske är censur från irssi och puttek skev så otäcka ord
<Verrox> dagon_: ja det verkar allt väldigt konfigurationsvänligt, orkade inte pilla med det så mycket i skolan men ska ta det imorgon på hemmadatorn :)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> bara en negativ grej med awesome
<dagon_> man får konfigurera om efter varje update av den
<dagon_> de meckar om hela tiden
<speakman> Då är frågan - är det bättre med 12GB 1600MHz eller 24GB 1333MHz?
<Verrox> haha, skulle vara det, men det är inte första gången, rätt jobbigt, funderar på om man ska köra med en irssi-proxy till ett localt irssi, men orkar inte riktigt det :P
<Philip5> speakman: om man kommer behöva mer än 12 gb ram så lär det vara det
<Verrox> Uschdå, låter inte särskillt kul att meka om allt efter varje update :P
<speakman> Philip5: eftersom det är page cache jag är ute efter så är det ju lite svårt att räkna på den faktiska nyttan förrän man provar praktiskt.
<larsemil> Verrox: jag har ircskal att hyra/köpa
<dagon_> Verrox: prova xmonad, är i princip samma sak minus det jobbiga :)
<speakman> Men det är ju märkligt att det säljs kit om 24GB @ 1600MHz om inga moderkort klarar det
<Philip5> Verrox: du kanske kör med Ubuntu Christian Edition som har inbyggda filter och spärrar mot okristliga saker ;)
<larsemil> vad ska du med så mycket ram till speakman
<Philip5> larsemil: impa på brudarna så klart ;P
<Verrox> larsemil: nej jag har ett bra shell som jag har gratis, så tack men nej tack ;)
<larsemil> skaru me hem o köra free -mh
<speakman> larsemil: page cache. Göra väldigt stora kompileringar.
<dagon_> ska du kompilera internet?
<Verrox> dagon_:  ska pröva det imorgon när jag är med slampan (testdatorn i skolan) :)
<dagon_> :)
<larsemil> speakman: vad för kompileringar?
<speakman> larsemil: ./configure && make
<Philip5> hehe
<larsemil> okej
<larsemil> kul
<speakman> Jag arbetar med inbäddade system och bygger kompletta rootfilsystem med alla komponenter direkt ifrån source. Det blir en hel del.
<Verrox> Nej, nu ska jag koppla av med en kopp te och lite film efter en natt utan sömn och jobbig dag :)
<larsemil> förstår. är minne viktigare än cpu då?
<speakman> båda är viktiga. CPU för kompilering/optimering/IO och minnena för page cacheing
<speakman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Page_cache
<speakman> Iofs kommer systemet köra dubbla Vertex 2-diskar, men ändå...
<puttek> Hur är det man kommer in i en specifik map via terminalen?
<Philip5> cd /min/specifika/mapp
<Philip5> ?
<puttek> Ja, precis. Det vill sig inte. :p
<puttek> får testa vidare
<Philip5> puttek: mappnamnet kanske innehåller mellanslag?
<speakman> cd /min/mapp\ med\ mellanslag/
<puttek> Nä, inget mellanslag.
<puttek> Ligger "min" i "home"? eller kör man direk cd /putte t.ex.
<speakman> använd tab-completion för att enklare navigera
<tobier> puttek: med andra ord, tabba så slipper du skriva så mycket
<puttek> Just det, tab fungerar här i.
<speakman> det är lätt att man tabbar sig ;)
<puttek> Haha
<tobier> speakman: hah
<puttek> Kommer fortfarande inte åt mappen dock. :p
<tobier> puttek: var ligger den då?
<speakman> hm. det verkar som folk kör 24GB 1600MHz på sina Asus mobos... hur sjutton går det till månne *hm*
<puttek> /home/putte antar jag
<tobier> puttek: cd ~/vadnumappenheter
<Philip5> antar?
<puttek> Någon annanstans bör den väl inte ligga? :p
<Philip5> om den inte heter så är det ju inte så konstigt om du inte kommer dit :O
<tobier> puttek: var skapade du den?
<puttek> Det är "min" map
<puttek> Den man gör för kontot
<tobier> puttek: din hemmapp är ~
<tobier> (alternativt /home/dittusername
<Philip5> det är också skillnad på stora och små bokstäver
<puttek> Nu så. :)
<tobier> puttek: och för övrigt, vill du direkt till din hemmapp, så räcer det med "cd"
<puttek> tobier, Jaså, det var en bra not.
<puttek> Om jag nu skulle vilja till en annan map, t.ex. hämtningar. Är det cd /home/username/hämtningar som gäller?
<tobier> puttek: om den finns ja
<tobier> eller snabbare ~/hämtningar
<phnom> puttek: eller cd hämtningar, om du redan står i hemmappen
<tobier> och det är skillnad på stora och små bokstäver som tidigare
<tobier> *som Philip5 sa tidigare
<puttek> Ja, det funkade med ~/
<tobier> puttek: det är klart att det fungerar
<puttek> Haha.
<tobier> det är inget konstigt
<speakman> fan va jobbigt... i princip kan jag ju köra 12GB @ 2000MHz - men undrar hur det förhåller sig till 24GB @ 1600 (eller ännu värre, 1333MHz i värsta fall)?
<phnom> speakman: Vad ska du med så mycket minne till?
<puttek> tobier, Det var konstigt först, sen var det inte så mycket konstigt längre.
<tobier> puttek: jag tycker nuförtiden att det är konstigt att inte använda terminalen
<speakman> phnom: du får läsa backlogg
<puttek> tobier, Det kanske jag också kommer tycka efter ett tag
<dagon_> speakman ska kompilera internet
<tobier> I heard about it on the interblag!
<phnom> speakman: Varför ska du kompilera Internet? ;D
<madbear> nej han kör SETI@home ju
<madbear> vill vinna där
<dagon_> :)
<phnom> speakman: Nä, då förstår jag, sitter och kompilerar VHDL i skolan och det tar hundra år för även små system.
<speakman> wget http://*
<phnom> Eller ja, syntesen och place and route tar en himla tid iaf
<madbear> phnom: men du behöver oxå 12gb
<madbear> för du har så mycket läckor
<phnom> madbear: Inte längre :P
<speakman> phnom: spännande! lägg därtill en enorm mängd disk-access...
<phnom> Och det är svårt att få VHDL att läcka minne ;)
<speakman> madbear: med VHDL *gör* man 12GB ;)
<madbear> jag tänkte på phnom's C++ kod
<phnom> :)
<phnom> Ja, den läckte minne förut
<dagon_> som ett öppet sållå? :)
<dagon_> -Ã¥
<madbear> japp :D
<phnom> njae, bara 320 direkt och 280 bytes indirekt :P
<dagon_> <3
<phnom> iaf på testprogrammet
<madbear> fyll på med vertexar så fyller du snart 12gb :D
<speakman> hittade ni läckan?
<phnom> Jadå
<phnom> Hade missuppfattat Vector.clear() litegrann.
<speakman> Tacka vet jag Java. Då är det slut med läckorna. Och skulle det finnas en så skulle den försvinna i mängden. ;)
<speakman> :D
<madbear> kan ju göra lika i c++
<madbear> men då skickar man inte en liten pekare utan en riktig blaff när man kallar på funktioner
<speakman> Som gammal C-räv undrar man ju lite var den "blaffen" tar vägen mellan anropen...
<madbear> den kopieras hit och dit ;P
<speakman> jo men då måste ju också minne allokeras för varje anrop?
<speakman> den verkar ju varken få plats på stacken eller i registren så.. :)
<speakman> eller allokeras en statisk "blaffa" nånstans för återanvändning?
<phnom> Skulle tro att de hamnar på heapen
<madbear> japp, T.
<adey182> hej hej
<phnom> Haj haj
<adey182> tänkte höra om hjälp för att få steam å funka genom wine, det crashar när jag loggar in
<madbear> haru gjort som nån guide säger för din version av wine? :D
<adey182> isntallerar med wine, pekar den mot steam.msi skiten ^
<Philip5> adey182: har du kollat i wine appdb på nätet?
<Philip5> brukar var bästa stället att börja vid problem med wine
<madbear> man ska ha några fonter installerade oxå tror jag adey182
<realubot> adey182: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444
<realubot> adey182: "How to get STEAM Working"
<adey182> aha
<adey182> tack
<puttek> Jag installerade precis steam via wine, fungerar klockrent
<lowbowz> Det enda IDG.se gör är att skriva om det satans jävla "molnet".
<lowbowz> Minst 3 artiklar per dag om det.
<Philip5> lowbowz: det gör tyydligen att det låter som man är inne och håller kolla på hype
<lowbowz> Avskyr molnet. Molnet står mig upp i halsen.
<lowbowz> Vill ha allting på lokal hårddisk bara för det.
<andol> lowbowz: Fast i sådant fall är det väl främst hypen du (borde) hata, inte själva konceptet?
<lowbowz> Nä... själva saken är dum också.
<madbear> IDG är dum
<lowbowz> "Cloud Magazine: Ny sajt om Cloud Computing"
<lowbowz> ?!?!??
<lowbowz> Hur kan man skapa en hel sajt bara för det?
<lowbowz> Finns det verkligen "molnfans" som är intresserade av allting som har att göra med molnet?
<lowbowz> Jag blir som ett åskmoln av det här.
<adey182> haha
<andol> lowbowz: Alternativt så nöjer du dig med att andra människor har andra prioretingar, och att det är deras val/problem? Torde vara bättre för blodtrycket om inte annat :)
<adey182> tänkte länka steamsapps med windows disten, å enligt wikin så ska man skriva denna raden i terminalen ln -s <ABSOLUTE-WINDOWS-DRIVE-MOUNT-POINT>/Program\ Files/Steam/steamapps steamapps
 * realubot tror på molnet.
<adey182> vad ersätter man absolute-...
<adey182> nån som vet?
<cahoot> var är din winpartition/disk monterad?
<cahoot> mount kan nog tala om
<adey182> går de skriva C:\ på det lr ?
<adey182> /dev/sda2 ligger windwos på tror jag
<cahoot> mount kan nog tala om var den är monterad - det underlättar nog om du svarar
<adey182> /dev/sda2 ?
<cahoot> skriv mount i terminalen och klistra in raden som handlar om din windows
<adey182> /dev/sda2 on /media/5630224630222D85 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<cahoot> då torde   /media/5630224630222D85 vara den absoluta pathen - frågan är om wine gilla uuids
<cahoot> jag har ingen aning - ser inget behov av windows i linux
<adey182> spar plats genom att länka spelen från windows :P
<cahoot> s/ser/har/
<adey182> hur gör jag för att den ska tolka (x86) som ett namn?
<zChris> någon som jobbar på logica här?
<adey182> the program files directory will need an (x86) suffix.  Hur skriver jag den i terminalen?
<haffe> adey182: Har du en katalog som heter Program Files(x86)?
<adey182> ja
<speakman> Programmed Flies
<haffe> Pröva att skriva "Program Files(x86)"
<adey182> inte "Program\ Files\ (x86)?
<adey182> bash: syntaxfel när den oväntade symbolen "("
<adey182> helvete
<amelia> isåfall Program\ Files\ \(x86\)
<puttek> Tips om en dock som fungerar bra?
<dagon_> docky
<puttek> NÃ¥got "addon"?
<dagon_> till dockan i sig eller?
<puttek> Jo
<dagon_> tror det finns ett helt gäng
<dagon_> är ingen dockanvändare själv
<zChris> Uppkörning imorrn
<zChris> tror jag spyr!
<adey182> haha
<dagon_> gör inte det :)
<dagon_> det kommer gå bra
<adey182> prata om hockey så går de
<dagon_> lol
<puttek> Har du klarat skrivningen?
<adey182> nämen sedär, 12 spel i steam lsitan nu
<adey182> tack amelia
<xyzp> Det finns dock inget som heter "linuxkommandon", de kommandon som finns i systemet, och även skalen och inloggning och det mesta annat som syns på skärmen, kommer från GNU. En mer korrekt benämning av systemet är därför enligt GNU-projektet
<andol> xyzp: på tal om?
<adey182> haha
<xyzp> jag trodde det innan
<zChris> xyzp, gäääääääääääsp
<xyzp> andol, nu så  :;-)
<tobier> öh, jag har sån beslutsångest gällandes ny mobiltelefon
<tobier> vad ska man ha?
<sharks> htc hero
<zChris> tobier, Xperia Play som är på ingående
<adey182> ga
<tobier> jag va ju ganska sugen på en LG Optimus 2X, men den verkade inte så bra enligt engadget
<dagon_> htc desire hd är ju rätt fin
<zChris> tobier, hör du vad jag säger! Xperia Play
<dagon_> jag hade nog satsat på en lg optimus x2
<zChris> eller Lg Optimus 7
<dagon_> köp inget från soviet ericsson :P
<cahoot> smartfån är så 2010
<haffe> Vad har man idag?
<haffe> Tegelsten?
<haffe> Burktelefon?
<tobier> Nexus S någon?
<haffe> Nej.
<cahoot> haffe: telefonlös och ifred
<tobier> haffe: varför inte?
<puttek> Går det höja antalet sidor scrollen ska scrolla?
<haffe> Smartföne är en social konstruktion.,
<cahoot> puttek: scrolla i vadå? terminalen?
<puttek> cahoot, Överallt.
<puttek> Om man besöker en sida där man behöver scrolla en hel del, då blir det jobbigt tillslut
<cahoot> du menar allts i browsern?
<puttek> Jo
<cahoot> och du menar med tangenttryckning eller mus?
<puttek> Med en mus
<cahoot> http://en.kioskea.net/faq/11032-firefox-increase-scrolling-speed
<cahoot> kanske?
<tobier> usch, firefox
<cahoot> useful input
<puttek> Härligt. Fast det verkar inte fungera
<puttek> Kanske behöver starta om läsaren.
<puttek> Nu så. Att jag inte tänkte på att man kunde ändra i firefox. Tack ska du ha cahoot
<adey182> about:config
<adey182> autoscroll true
<tobier> cahoot: indeed!
<EAG> finns det nått MS-silverlight alternativ?
<barzam> flash?
<EAG> open source-kompatibel lösning
<EAG> eller sluten för den delen... men som funkar på *nix
<cahoot> moonlight? eller är det dött?
<barzam> moonlight var väl ett försök
<barzam> ingen använder ju silverlight knappt
<kodein> moonshine eller nåt är väl monoimplementationen
<kodein> barzam: joho! MOSS!
<EAG> UFC verkar envisas med skiten
<kodein> (det enda sätt jag kan se docx-filer på, f.ö.)
<johanbr_> kodein, moonshine :) :) :)
<kodein> (fast det behöver jag inte silverlight för heller)
<johanbr_> EAG, UFC?
<EAG> hur är det generellt med .net, går det att få att funka med mono eller vad det heter?
<EAG> johanbr_: Ultimate fighting championship, mma-företag
<xyzp> får man ställa en annan fråga?
<Norrland_jr> !ask | xyzp
<ubot2> xyzp: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<johanbr_> EAG, aha... gissade först på det, men det lät lite osannolikt...
<EAG> johanbr_: du bor väl i canada?
<johanbr_> japp
<EAG> Georges st pierre!
<EAG> GSP
<EAG> du måste ju ha hört talas om honom :)
<johanbr_> nej :)
<EAG> jisses :)
<EAG> han är ju nationalhjälte
<xyzp> i vilket län ligger Lund?
<johanbr_> enda gången jag tittar på sånt är när jag mot bättre vetande hamnar på nån sports bar...
<EAG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges_St-Pierre
<EAG> det är en väldigt intressant sport om man ser bortom allt det där som alla har problem med... blod, knän i ansikten, slå på folk som ligger etc...
<cahoot> dvs själva innehållet
<EAG> touché
<EAG> ;)
<cahoot> fast iofs - chack är ju psykisk terror
<EAG> nä, men det finns en väldigt teknisk sida av det som är kul att se
<cahoot> schack
<EAG> synd att ufc är så pro-MS
<xyzp> ..
<puttek> Anderson silva?
<puttek> Jag kan!
<amelia> R.i.
<amelia> oj.
<amelia> R.I.P Ken Olsen :(
<amelia> *gråtaenskvätt*
<haffe> Haigaku.
<Barre> larsemil: borta igen eller?
<sandelius> vilken ?r standard version av Python som f?ljer med Maverick?
<amelia> bara ungdommar här... ingen mer än jag är ledsen för att Ken Olsen har gått bort. :(
<andol> sandelius: default är Python 2.6.6, med möjlighet att installera ytterligare versioner.
<Barre> amelia: jo, det är trist.. gjort mycket för branchen
<Barre> viste dock inte att han avlidit
<amelia> Barre: <3
<Barre> han var väl inte direkt purfärsk? runt 80 eller?
<amelia> Barre: jo, tyvärr. förstasidesnyhet på idg.
<haffe> amelia: Jag kommer ihåg att det var häftigt med DEC alphastation en gång för länge sedan.
<sandelius> andol: om jag ska installera mod_wsgi (med apache|nginx) via apt-get hur g?r jag f?r att anv?nda Python3.1 ist?llet f?r 2.6?
<amelia> haffe: DEC alphastation är ju inte det häftiga, det häftiga är PDP och VAX :)
<Barre> haffe: det är fortfarande häftigt, fast på ett annat sätt ;)
<barzam> EAG: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmLzQCL0XS0&feature=related
<EAG> barzam: jo fina gamla klassiker :)
<andol> sandelius: Bra fråga. Däremot så noterar jag att paketet libapache2-mod-wsgi (dependerar på både Python 2.6 och Python 3.1, så att få det att nyttja det senare torde inte vara omöjligt i alla fall.)
<andol> (Fråga mig dock inte varför jag slängde in en parentes i meningen ovan.)
<sandelius> andol: men apache kommer v?l bara anv?nda en av de b?da interpreter? :/ Fr?ga ?r hur man best?mmer vilken...
<thx-swe> Min HTPC med ubuntu 10.10 "krashar" och bootar om då och då, med minuter eller ibland timmar emellan. Jag tror att det har att göra med mantis-modulen som laddats för mitt Terratec DVB-kort. Tyvärr verkar det inte dyka upp några panic eller oops-meddelanden då den krashar (i konsolen), inte heller i några loggar. Jag har testat att installera linux-crashdump i hopp om at den ska
<thx-swe> skriva något till /var/crash men utan resultat. Det verkar inte som om något skrivs till /var/crash ens om jag tvingar en kernel-krash manuellt.
<ubot2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=meddelanden
<R2D21> NÃ¥tt nytt?
<andol> sandelius: Jag *gissar* att det beror på vilken modul du laddar. Ser att både /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_wsgi.so-2.6 och /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_wsgi.so-3.1 installer, där /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_wsgi.so är en symlänk som pekar på 2.6-versionen.
<andol> sandelius: Om jag skulle *gissa* så kanske den lättaste lösningen är att bara peka om symlänken att till 3.1-filen?
<thx-swe> Vad bör jag testa vidare för att hitta och kanske åtgärda problemet?
<johanbr_> thx-swe, samma som http://www.lonelycoder.com/redmine/issues/246 kanske?
<andol> sandelius: Notera att jag varesig har någon direkt erfarenhet utav varesig mod_wsgi eller att nyttja Python i Apache-sammanhang. Det du får utav mig är alltså något som ligger någonstans på skalan mellan gissningar och kvalificerade gissnings.
<sandelius> andol: Det ser ut att vara kloka gissningar :)
<johanbr_> thx-swe, eller https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15750
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 15750 in dvb-other "Random lockups or reboots when actively using mantis module" [Normal,New]
<HeMan> hmm, jag kör nog wsgi på en maskin tror jag
<barzam> EAG: japp, ufc och mma är ganska trist nuförtiden tycker jag
<johanbr_> thx-swe, prova ny kärna från https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa kanske?
<thx-swe> johanbr_: intressant! läser...
<HeMan> hoppsan, den maskinen kör 8.04, dags att uppdatera!
<dagon_> :P
<andol> HeMan: Bra att du har koll :)
<HeMan> andol: mmm
<Barre> HeMan: ja, jag skäms http://paste.ubuntu.com/564639/
<HeMan> men Barre då!
<Barre> men den bara tuggar och går... jag glömde bort den, kom på att den rullade för nått år sen, och har lixom inte tagit mig tid att uppgradera..
<vacum> Barre: hehe
<vacum> Barre: har precis migrerat klart burkar åt en kund som körde 7.10 tror jag
<vacum> 7.04
<vacum> nått sånt
<Barre> vacum: det gick bra antar jag?
<vacum> jo det gjorde det
<vacum> men allt behövde en uppdatering
<R2D21> Efter att uppdaterat farsans dator har jag nu ingen äldre än 10.04
<vacum> lika bra att byta till en LTS
<Barre> mmm
<HeMan> hmm, det var intrepid på maskinen så det var inte ens en LTS
<Barre> det trågiga var att jag installerade 6.06, men kom ihåg att jag uppgraderade till 6.10 för att det var nån kernel-funktion jag behövde.. men sen dess har den rullat (nått strömavbrott har väl vart, men den startar automagiskt)
<thx-swe> johanbr_: Perfekt, Buggrapporten på bugzilla verkar likna mitt problem hyffsat, testar med nyare kernel. Tackar!
<johanbr_> varsågod :)
<HeMan> johanbr_: såg du att Sony stämmer sina PS3-användare nu?
<johanbr_> jag såg att de stämde han som knäckte deras skydd, om det är det du menar
<HeMan> johanbr_: njae, dom som publicerar kryptonyckeln
<vacum> dvs de som vill använda sin hårdvara till vad de än vill
<johanbr_> bara ännu en anledning att inte köpa Sony-grejer
<coobra> hah
<coobra> värska skypekillen  :D
<dagon_> frihet är en dyr grej
<vacum> vacum@spacebar:~$ uptime
<vacum>  20:47:52 up 785 days, 12:05,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<vacum> hehe
<Barre> ha.. jag slår dig (dock vet jag itne om det är nått att skryta om :))
<Barre> eller, nej.. det gjorde jag itne :O
<Barre> du vann med 11 dagar...
<vacum> haha!
<madbear> synd att man kör på en ubuntuserver då
<madbear> varje gång man loggar in är det: system restart required
<johanbr_> det är väl bara när du uppdaterar kärnan (och udev och liknande) ?
<Barre> min är en ubuntu server... kör på RIKTIGT gammal version, då finns det inga förråd och inga uppdateringar :)
<madbear> jo men det är inte min
<madbear> men inte dumt att uppa en kärna som har säkhål
<madbear> speciellt om många tvivelaktiga (madbear) använder burken :P
<madbear> nej just ja tvivelaktig är lättfotad, fel ord :D
<Barre> :)
<sandelius> n?gon som kan rekommendera en bra sk?rm (23" ~ 24") som ?r likv?rdig en mac sk?rm. Jag ska nu ?verge mitt "macande" och anv?nda Ubuntu. Har anv?nt ubuntu server i VPS milj? en l?ngre tid och vill bli mer "hemma" med det. Samt ?t jag tr?tt p? den "l?sta" mac milj?n. Dock ?r ju sk?rmarna i iMac grymt klara och fina.
<sandelius> ska ha tv? likadana s? dom f?r g?rna va snygga och stilrena :)
<HeMan> mina kollegor kör någon Dell-skärm som har ordentlig upplösning
<HeMan> ska se om jag hittar vad dom heter
<dagon_> jag har en 24" LED acer 1920x1080
<cahoot> vad får den kosta?
<sandelius> 2000 - 3000:-
<dagon_> jag gav 2700kr för min acer
<sandelius> vad heter den?
<dagon_> v243hl
<Markslap> 22" för 1200-1300kr är la normalt?
<Markslap>  Med full HD
<Norrland_jr> Markslap: om man nöjer sig med Benq ja
<cahoot> http://www.eizo.com/global/products/flexscan/s2243w/index.html
<sandelius> nja 23" - 24", 2000 - 3000 :- LED
<Markslap> Norrland_jr: Inget fel på dom.
<HeMan> ah, våra var lite dyrare
<Norrland_jr> Markslap: backbleed
<dagon_> sandelius: http://www.webbshoppen.se/PartDetail.aspx?q=p:2750977
<Markslap> Okej :P
<sandelius> ok HDMI :)
<sandelius> och
<sandelius> Det ?r ju en djungel med sk?rmar :/
<dagon_> mjo
<Norrland_jr> sandelius: kika prisjakt.nu , där kan du sortera efter vilken paneltyp och så du vill ha.
<x_link> sandelius: Vad får skärmen kosta?
<x_link> Aha du har skrivit det.
<x_link> sandelius: http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010456532.aspx bra skärm. Lite låg upplösning dock.
<sandelius> skoa kolla prisjakt. Vad tror ni ?r b?st (webbutveckling) tv? 24" eller en 27" ?
<Markslap> Dualscreen
<Markslap> Sen köra en varsin IDE på dom
<Markslap> Eller en guide på ena och sen IDEn på andra.
<sandelius> Markslap: Det ?r precis s? jag t?nkt :)
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Då klarar du nog dig med två 22"
<Markslap> Eller tre
<Markslap> Tre är smutt
<HeMan> undra om man måste ha växt upp med flera skärmar för att gilla det
<Markslap> ¨Nah
<Markslap> Jag har kört singlescreen, gör det nu också (för att jag har en laptop)
<HeMan> jag har provat i omgångar och det slutar alltid med att jag går tillbaka till en
<x_link> Jag har faktistk en större skärm än många.
<maxjezy> fler skärmar är ganska kasst i ubuntu
<EAG> barzam: varför är det tråkigt?
<Markslap> maxjezy: Ja
<Markslap> Hade dualscreen + en laptop brevid varrandra förut
<Markslap> Och då körde jag Synergy, så att jag slapp två tgb och möss.
<maxjezy> linux suger med fler skärmar om de inte har samma storlek
<Markslap> Det var riktigt najs
<Markslap> maxjezy: Har märkt av det.
<maxjezy> Markslap, :)
<Markslap> Windows är faktiskt mycket bättre på det.
<x_link> Har provat det med Windows och då har det funkat bra.
<HeMan> Markslap: varför inte x2x?
<Markslap> x2x?
<maxjezy> x2x är koolt
<HeMan> Markslap: då kan man styra två datorer med en mus och ett tgb
<HeMan> Markslap: det finns även x2vnc
<Markslap> Same shit som Synergy alltså. :P
<Markslap> Uppfattar inte om det stödjer Windows?
<Markslap> Ser bara ut som att den stödjer Cygwin
<HeMan> x2vnc stöder allt som kan köra vnc
<Markslap> Nu vill jag inte ha en vnc
<Markslap> Har två datorer och tre skärmar.
<dagon_> undrar om det kommer att funka bra att köra min 24" + min 15"
<Markslap> Eller hade.
<sandelius> vad sger ni om http://www.netonnet.se/art/dator/bildskarm/monitor-23-till-24-tum/lg-e2360v-pn/142241.3020/
<HeMan> x2x stöder allt som har X
<Markslap> Precis.
<sandelius> bra pris, SNYGG, dock lite l?g uppl?sning?
<HeMan> x2vnc använder inte vnc för att visa bilden, bara för mus och tgb-prylarna
<Markslap> HeMan: Okej.
<Markslap> Jag vill bara splitta det
<dagon_> sandelius: äh, 1920x1080 är perfekt
<Markslap> Det bästa var en gång, jag råkade ansluta laptopen via 3G till min stationära.
<Markslap> "Varför är det lite eftersläpningar"
<Markslap> Var inte så farligt faktiskt, men verkligen märksbart.
<Markslap> märkbart*
<Markslap> 1920x1200 är smutt
<t^> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/usa-vill-kunna-bugga-natet
<Markslap> HeMan: Men om Synergy gör allt jag vill, är cross platform och fungerar sjukt jävla bra (även clipboard), varför pracka på mig något som bara stödjer X?
<Markslap> (Jag kör/körde Windows på min laptop)
<Markslap> Och sen Ubuntu på stationära.
<HeMan> Markslap: hade aldrig hört talas om Synergy tidigare
<Markslap> Okej :P
<Markslap> Det är riktigt bra.
<dagon_> t^: sjukt om det går genom
<Markslap> Jag var väldigt tveksam första gången.
<Markslap> Men jag fastnade direkt.
<t^> dagon_ jao men inte fan tänker man ju sluta kryptera för det
<t^> =P
<HeMan> Markslap: installerar man det på alla datorer?
<dagon_> :P
<Markslap> HeMan: Man installerar servern på datorn med tgb och mus.
<t^> tänker fixa amatörradio licens och fixa modempool till irc för alla över kortvåg!
<Markslap> Sen klienten på datorn man vill få tgb och mus till.
<HeMan> Markslap: ok
<t^> kanske finns nå skummisar i affricah som vill låna lite internets
<HeMan> Markslap: x2x kör man bara på den datorn som har tgb och mus och pekar ut displayen på dom andra
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Kan man ansluta över nätet?
<HeMan> Markslap: jo
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Men fortfarande inte stöd för Windows.
<Markslap> Så tyvärr inte intressant.
<HeMan> ok, jag har inte kört Windows sedan förra årtusendet
<Markslap> Jag kör W7 på laptopen.
<Markslap> Problem med Ubuntu på skiten.
<Markslap> Kör dock Ubuntu Server på servern.
<Markslap> Endast för repos.
<HeMan> ah! trodde Ubuntu och Debian inte skillde sig så mycke men Ubuntu kompilerar alla paket med PIE och Buffer Overflow Protection
<HeMan> intressant att man gjort ett sånt val
<dagon_> fan va varm jag är
<Philip5> dagon_: är du het?!?! :O
<dagon_> som fan
<spacebug-> ^^
<t^> dagon_ har koll
<t^> ;D
<dagon_> :>
<t^> vi får donera pengar till texas så det blir inbördeskrig där över atlanten igen ;D
<dagon_> haha
<t^> tror fan inte obama vågar knata omkring på gatorna i dallas ;)
<dagon_> :P
<maxjezy> tjena Philip5 och dagon_
<maxjezy> tjena antii
<maxjezy> och hey HeMan
<t^> walker texas facking ranger
<realubot> maxjezy: Du glömde hälsa på den coolaste killen av alla.
<maxjezy> realubot, tjena!
<realubot> maxjezy: Hej, hej. Hur är läget norr om Göteborg?
<dagon_> hallå maxjezy
<maxjezy> dagon_, går det bra för dig och blender då?
<antii> maxjezy: hej
<maxjezy> realubot, alltid fint norr om götet
<maxjezy> antii, shu
<antii> :>
<maxjezy> antii, har du testat nya new york skitburgaren?
<dagon_> maxjezy: har inte gjort så mycket på sistone, är sjuk :/
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du citygross nära dig så måste du köpa lingham's chilisås
<maxjezy> den gör dig kry och frisk
<dagon_> ska bannemig prova den då :D
<dagon_> vilken hylla står den i?
<maxjezy> i en av såshyllorna
<maxjezy> nära ketchupen
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> ska dit imorgon då :P
<maxjezy> ser ut så här http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TUHXZM2rXoI/AAAAAAAAA88/VYiFXcZSvwY/s1600/IMGP0656.JPG
<maxjezy> finns thai och vanlig och en till tror jag
<dagon_> du är fan toppen
<dagon_> nu har jag till och med fotoreferens :D
<maxjezy> ingefära och vitlök och chili är bäst
<maxjezy> självklart, handlar du det andra på bilden plus korv så har du en underbar gryta till ris med
<dagon_> vad är den lilla burken?
<dagon_> ser bara "tillredda"
<maxjezy> linser
<dagon_> ah
<maxjezy> stek korv, i med ratatouille och linser
<maxjezy> sjud i 5-6 minuter
<maxjezy> servera med chräm fräsh
<maxjezy> och ris
<maxjezy> ha givetvis i linghams såsen
<mums> maaaat
<dagon_> maxjezy: låter underbart, ska göra det imorgon :D
<mums> inte ätit på 24h nu
<maxjezy> dom har riktigt fin korv på citygross men den är dyyr
<maxjezy> 50 kr för 5 st
<dagon_> vad är det för en då?
<larsemil> Barre: tillbaka!
<dagon_> maxjezy: är det lunna melle? :P
<maxjezy> chorizo
<dagon_> ah
<maxjezy> mins inte märket
<dagon_> jag tänkte på att ha chorizo i
<maxjezy> går bra med vanlig korv med men chorizo var lite bättre
<maxjezy> vi åt det 3 dagar i sträck
<amelia> dumdidum..
<amelia> hm, ratatouille borde vi nog göra oftare.. kanske ska prova med linser i också så man blir mätt.
<dagon_> vad är det egentligen?
<amelia> dagon_: ratatouille?
<dagon_> mm
<lilleman72_> vilken fil lägger man ett kommando så man slipper starta ett program automatiskt samt hur skriver man startkommandot?
<amelia> dagon_: grönsaksgryta - http://www.tasteline.com/Recept/Ratatouille
<Norrland_jr> lilleman72_: omformulera
<lilleman72_> Norrland_jr:  jag vill att HLDS ska starta när jag startar datorn om den skulle chrasha...tex vid strömavbrott!
<lilleman72_> vilken fil är det kommandot ska in i samt kommandoraden`?
<realubot> lilleman72_: Du kan ange startprogram i Ubuntu under Startup Appplications.
<cahoot>  @reboot i crontab?
<realubot> lilleman72_: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications.
<realubot> lilleman72_: Hm, du kanske kör server...
<lilleman72_> realubot:  ja & nej :P
<lilleman72_> jag sitter i desktop
<realubot> lilleman72_: Ubuntu eller Lubuntu?
<lilleman72_> U
<lilleman72_> startup Appl...
<realubot> lilleman72_: Du kan ställa in att ett program ska starta med UBuntu i Startup Applications.
<realubot> lilleman72_: Eller i .bashrc, tror jag.
<lilleman72_> okey?
<amelia> lilleman72_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto <- den kanske kan vara något att läsa annars, om du vill lägga tid på att lära dig och inte bara få det att fungera.
<amelia> lilleman72_: fast det är ju mer för tjänster och sånt som ska ligga i bakgrunden, alltså inte terminaler eller openoffice
<lilleman72> amelia: ska kolla den lnk
<realubot> lilleman72_: Eller om det är i /etc/init.d/ du ska lägga ett skript.... :S
<lilleman72> men i raden i system appl...startup...skriver jag /home/lilleman72/hlds/hlds/./hlds_run -game cstrike +map de_nuke +maxplayers 16 -pingboost 1 så då eller???
<realubot> lilleman72_: Mhm, tror det. Jag är lite osäker på om du måste omsluta dina options med ' eller något. :S
<amelia> lilleman72: några frågor 1. hur kör appen, i förgrunden (med någon form av UI) eller bakgrunden (daemon)? när vill du att den ska starta: när datorn boot:as, när du loggar in? när du känner för det?
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur det fungerar med options i Startup Applications.
<lilleman72_> amelia:  jag vill att den ska starta när jag bootar
<amelia> lilleman72_: då är det init-skript som gäller och det förutsätter att programmet körs i bakgrunden.
<lilleman72_> ok, blir det som en screen då?
<amelia> lilleman72_: nej, det blir som typ samba, apache, mysql och sånna applikationer. de finns där och du kan ansluta till dem på olika sätt.. men du styr själva applikationen med konfigurationsfiler och parametrar
<lilleman72_> okey..men om jag behöver starta om hlds i detta fallet hur ska jag då göra om det ligger så som du förklarar?
<amelia> lilleman72_: service hlds restart
<lilleman72_> okey
<amelia> eller /etc/init.d/hlds restart
<lilleman72_> service hlds kill?
<amelia> nej, service hlds stop för att stänga den helt.
<lilleman72_> ok
<lilleman72_> självklart när det e en service...:S
<lilleman72_> men ok..om jag hoppar den biten då att lägga den i  systembooten...hur gör jag en genväg på skrivbordet då så jag kan tex dubbelklicka på den?
<amelia> lilleman72_: högerklicka och välj Create Launcher
<lilleman72_> okey
<amelia> fyll i namn, kommand och så borde det funka.
<lilleman72_> mm
<lilleman72_> provar
<lilleman72_> men den rutan försvann
<amelia> jo, för programmet ska nog köras i bakgrunden.
<lilleman72_> nej den e inte uppe
<amelia> ok
<lilleman72_> men jag satte hela sökvägen
<lilleman72_> kanske jag inte skulle göra
<amelia> det borde funkat ändå... du kanske måste köra den i en terminal. typ gnome-terminal -e "/sökväg/app -parameter1 -parameter2"
<zChris> Jässå dom har skapat en service för hlds nu för tin, annat var det när jag körde
<amelia> zChris: det finns ingen service... försöker övertala honom att bygga en. :P
<lilleman72> hgfjksdhgsdflhsdgj /home/lilleman72/hlds/hlds/hlds_run -game cstrike +map de_nuke +maxplayers 16 -pingboost 1
<zChris> amelia, jaha okey :P Lycka till med det :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping!
<HeMan> det är sällan bra att få helt slut minne när man uppgraderar en maskin...
<Philip5> HeMan: man skulle nog kunna gå så långt att säga att det aldrig är bra
<larsemil> HeMan: hänt mig också i en virtuell miljö. tack och lov var det en openvzcontainer så det gick att öka minne on the fly
<HeMan> jag hade både slut minne och swap så den oopsade...
<HeMan> så jag var tvungen att ta upp den i nån form av recovery-läge
<HeMan> men den kunde inte ens montera disken så det blev lite spännande
<larsemil> andol: ping
<Philip5> har visst en semla i kylen från tidigare idag. kanske skulle sätta i sig den så den inte blir gammal...
<HeMan> va? är det fettisdag idag?
<Philip5> det tror jag väl inte
<HeMan> Philip5: har du kvar den från i fjol?
<HeMan> whoho, både Mobacken Racing och Svarthålet Racing har uppdetarat sina bloggar idag!
<andol> larsemil: pong
<larsemil> andol: hur tyckte du jag skulle ändra så att alla databaser gick att ansluta till från annan server nu då?
<HeMan> larsemil: antar du ändrat i my.cnf så den inte bara binder till 127.0.0.1?
<Philip5> hehe, nä. nu för tiden säljer de ju semlor nästan halva året verkar det som. börjar redan i slutet av januari och fortsätter väl nästan fram till maj
<HeMan> larsemil: är det du som utvecklar @pizzasugen?
<larsemil> HeMan: nej. det var andra halvan av #daladevelop i helgen
<larsemil> HeMan: nej det är också på privilegenivå i databasen
<HeMan> larsemil: ok, jag provade den idag men dom hittade ingen pizza i närheten av mig
<HeMan> jag fick förresten höra att för att få riktigt säkra lösenord ska man köra men uteslutande svenska tecken
<HeMan> lösenordsknäckarprogram har problem med svenska tecken
<Norrland_jr> :D
<dagon_> :)
<andol> larsemil: Tja, om du tittar i tabellen mysql.user som noterar du säkert att användare definieras lite som en hoppkoppling utav användarnamn(user) och adress som ansluts ifrån (host). Det lättaste du kan göra är helt enkelt då att skriva en query som sätter värdet % på de användares host vilka som ska kunna ansluta lite varsom ifrån.
<andol> larsemil: Notera att efter du ändrat "manuellt" i mysql.user på det viset så behöver du köra en FLUSH PRIVILEGES.
<larsemil> det vet jag
<andol> Har du använder som vill kunna koppla upp sig direkt hemifrån min databasservern? :)
<andol> s/min/mot/
<larsemil> andol: nej men jag har separerat webb och databasservrarna
<larsemil> ska skriva ett litet mysqlskript som gör det där för alla 60 domäner/databaser nu när jag fått snyrr på det. man måste ändra både mysql.user och mysql.db
<zChris> NÃ¥gon som har pillat med Derby (JavaDB) och JavaEE ?
<larsemil> alldeles säkert
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> börjar bli läggdags tror jag.
<zChris> Error connecting to server localhost on port 1527 with message Connection refused: connect.
<larsemil> japp god natt!
<zChris> ÄR det för att porten inte har någon lyssnare eller att den som lyssnar vägrar accepta? :<
<larsemil> zChris: för att porten inte är öppen brukar det vara
<zChris> larsemil, okey, det ska inte vara problemet då DB är embedded så att säga
<larsemil> kör väl ändå på en port
<zChris> larsemil, är inte hundra hur det fungerar men det är möjligt. Dock tror jag problemet är att Java inte startar dbn internt och därför går det inte att connecta
<zChris> Derby ska startas automatiskt så fort man anropar skiten
<larsemil> oh well god natt
<zChris> gnatt
<x_link> carlba: Problem med nätet eller?
<K350> Har köpt en DVD. kan inte spela den i kubuntu 10.10. Behöver jag dra hem något litet extra?
<Philip5> K350: du behöver nog libdvdcss2 för att spela upp skyddade dvd-filmer
<K350> det verkar som jag redan har den liksom libdvdread4
<Philip5> då borde det funka kan man tycka
<K350> Jo, men det är något lurt här.
<Philip5> maxjezy: svikare ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, :)
<maxjezy> såg på film med dottern :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har precis laddat upp lite godis på min ppa
<maxjezy> jasså, what kinda candy?
<Philip5> jasså du, trodde du såg henne hela dagarna ändå
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> uppdatering av yafaray och script till blender 2.5
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu kan man köra med textures
<maxjezy> najs, ska genast uppdatera
<Philip5> körde upp en ny blender25 igår också
<Philip5> 2.56.1
<maxjezy> jesus
<maxjezy> 105 uppdateringar
<maxjezy> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/philip5/extra/ubuntu/pool/main/b/blender25/blender25_2.56.0~svn34354-maverick~ppa1_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll!
<maxjezy> tne q
<maxjezy> t
<maxjezy> hey UkuleleSolen
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du kört en update förstå då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du inte för du försöker uppdatera med en äldre som inte finns längre
<UkuleleSolen> Här var det aktivitet ser jag :)
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> Philip5, trodde uppdateringshanteraren skötte det
<maxjezy> gjorde det nu med terminalen
<Philip5> du får ju köra en reload om du aktiverar ppan
<maxjezy> sådärja
<maxjezy> nu laddade den ner allt
<Philip5> najs
<UkuleleSolen> just, det här Philip5s repo - vad är det? Misstänker det var det ni klirade kring
<UkuleleSolen> klurade
<Philip5> maxjezy: gick det bra?
<maxjezy> snart klart
<Philip5> har du långsam uppkoppling eller?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> laddade nästan 100mbit
<maxjezy> mycket uppdateringar bara
<Philip5> mycket att uppdatera eller?
<Philip5> aha
<dagon_> UkuleleSolen: det är ett fint förråd som philip har till oss så att vi kan få uppdateringar som han är snäll nog att lägga upp :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, hittar inga textures i blender
<maxjezy> på yafaraysidan
<UkuleleSolen> Misstänkte att det var nåt sånt. Är inte så haj på att lägga till förråd. Hur gör man det?
<Philip5> maxjezy: du använder texturfliken som i vanliga fall
<maxjezy> ja, först ge ett matierial sen textur
<dagon_> UkuleleSolen: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<dagon_> och sen sudo aptitude update
<UkuleleSolen> "sudo: aptitude: command not found"
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> sudo apt-get update då
<UkuleleSolen> Så där.
<UkuleleSolen> Vad kan jag förvänta mig nu?
<UkuleleSolen> (ursäkta frågan)
<alexander_> du kan förvänta dig inget mer och inget mindre än mjukvara som bara ska fungera ihop med maverick meerkat ubuntu :)
<UkuleleSolen> Tänkte det kanske fanns mer program i Programcentralen. men det kanske inte är så det funkar
<dagon_> UkuleleSolen: att du kanske få vissa uppdateringar till dina program som bara finns i philip's förråd
<alexander_> där finns gott om program, vad söker du?
<UkuleleSolen> söker inget speciellt. bara undrade
<dagon_> kika här https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<UkuleleSolen> har kommit över att vara total linux-nybörjare och börjar vilja lära mig saker nu :)
<dagon_> nice :)
<UkuleleSolen> Sedan jag bytte från windows till Ubuntu, har tre personer i min närhet också gjort det. Som en effekt av att jag bytte
<dagon_> det är aldrig fel :)
<UkuleleSolen> skulle vilja lära mig mer om ljudhantering.
<UkuleleSolen> Har spelat och och suttit med windowsbaserad ljudstudio i många herrans år. Det kan jag
<UkuleleSolen> Men det här med Jack och allt det där har jag aldrig kommit överens med
<maxjezy> Philip5, hm, startade om osv men fungerar ännu inte
<alexander_> vet du hur man öppnar en terminal?
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-09
<UkuleleSolen> jo
<alexander_> alsa-mixer. vad har du då framför dig?
<alexander_> eller utan bindesträck
<UkuleleSolen> Mixern, men diverse ut- och utgångar
<alexander_> och du hittar inte de i.. vad vill du importera i?
<dagon_> Philip5: inga skins i xmms-skins ju :P
<Philip5> dagon_: har jag inte?
<dagon_> blev inga installerade iaf
<Philip5> det ska vara ett eget paket
<dagon_> de borde ju ligga under ~/.xmms/Skins
<dagon_> finns inga
<Philip5> nej
<dagon_> inte?
<Philip5>  /usr/share/xmms
<dagon_> aha
<alexander_> i will also try :)
<dagon_> Philip5: smuttigt <3
<alexander_> in extra package?
<dagon_> jao
<alexander_> lite nuttigt, smuttigt tuttigt. oinkigt, nuffigt os.v.
<maxjezy> nu vill inte yafaray rendera annat än svart
<maxjezy> och det tar 1 sekund
<maxjezy> blir tokig på sånt här
<alexander_> everyone: add-apt-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<Philip5> maxjezy: starta blender 2.5 från terminalen och se vad som händer
<alexander_> philipe5, good upgradeing my libgphoto, dont know what thats for. my transmission.. ur been busy ';)
<maxjezy> Philip5, glömt hur man gjorde det
<dagon_> Philip5: tack vare dig älskar jag xmms igen :>
<Philip5> maxjezy: /opt/blender25/usr/bin/blender
<Philip5> dagon_: hehe
<alexander_> oops
<maxjezy> !PASTE
<ubot2> Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<Philip5> dagon_: trodde du gillade audacious
<alexander_> perhaps Philip6 will work better..dont forget to sign the Ubuntu Sign of Conduct... something.. to drunk...
<maxjezy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564750/
<maxjezy> hittar inget fel där inte
<maxjezy> audacious är bra
<maxjezy> bäst hittills!
<alexander_> lol
<maxjezy> kanske amarok är bättre men
<alexander_> im sure
<Philip5> maxjezy: hmm, ser ut som du saknar något paket för python som den är beroende av
<Philip5> måste kolla vad det kan vara
<maxjezy> alexander_, svenska språket tack :)
<alexander_> okej, om du inte tillåter han posta scam mjukvara här :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: jadu, det var ett lite skumt problem du fick som inte jag har med samma som jag är lite osäker på orsaken till
<realubot> Ryskt molnbaserat Linux.
<Philip5> får nog kolla på det imorgon
<realubot> Det låter ju intressant.
<realubot> 33 miljoner kr.
<realubot> i utvecklingskostnader.
<maxjezy> Philip5, ok
<maxjezy> jag får leka lite game engine istället
<Philip5> umm
<UkuleleSolen> Det är något skumt med min xbmc-installation. Det har varit flera filer som velat uppdaterats och funnit i uppdateringshanteraren, fast gråskuggade.
<UkuleleSolen> Har tagit bort det helt och hållet nu. Men nu vill det omöjligen låta sig installeras igen
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har nån teori om vad som kan vara fel, var jag ska börja leta?
<realubot> maxjezy: Kommer du ihåg när vi pratade om att öppna flashvideo i extern spelare?
<realubot> maxjezy: Här är ett alternativ: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/watch-embedded-flash-videos-online-with-totem/
<UkuleleSolen> å, jag trodde alla sov
<realubot> maxjezy: Känner du till GIMP Paint Studie då? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/gimp-painter-and-gimp-paint-studio.html
<realubot> *Studio
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Vill inte xbmc installeras?
<UkuleleSolen> nop
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Ta bort katalogen .xbmc om den finns.
<realubot> Och försök installera xbmc igen.
<UkuleleSolen> ska se om jag hittar den
<realubot> Om det inte fungerar då så ta bort xbmc med: sudo apt-get purge xbmc
<realubot> och installera ännu en gång.
<UkuleleSolen> hittade inte den mappen.
<UkuleleSolen> ska använda terminalen, ja
<UkuleleSolen> nu ska det vara borta
<UkuleleSolen> installerar jag enklast genom pakethanteraren kanske?
<UkuleleSolen> det går inte installera nu heller
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Spelar inte någon roll om du använder Terminalen ellrt Programvarucentralen. Fördelen med Termimanlen är att du ser felmeddelanden om installationen inte fungerar.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag kan läsa om diverse beroenden som inte uppfylls
<realubot> Ok. Vad står det då?
<realubot> Klistra in med pastebin.
<UkuleleSolen> xbmc:
<UkuleleSolen>  Beroende av: xbmc-data men det kommer inte att installeras
<UkuleleSolen>  Beroende av: xbmc-skin-confluence men det kommer inte att installeras
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Ok, och xbmc är inte installerat?
<UkuleleSolen> nop
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Installera paketen då: sudo apt-get install xbmc-data && sudo apt-get install xbmc-skin-confluence
<realubot> Och försök med xbmc efteråt.
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564792/
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Hm. Skumt.
<realubot> Trasiga paket.
<UkuleleSolen> Något jag kan göra något åt?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Säkert.
<realubot> Frågan är hur. :S
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Du kan ju testa att ta bort alla paket du har tankat hem med: sudo apt-get clean
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Därefter försöker du installera igen.
<UkuleleSolen> Vad gör apt-get clean?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Kolla med: man apt-get
<realubot> Rensar bort filer som har använts vid installation och då får apt-get hämta nya när det ska installera xbmc. Om det är något knas med dom gamla. Jag är inte säker men jag misstänker att det fungerar så.
<UkuleleSolen> när jag skriver "clean" händer ingenting. Inget som syns i alla fall
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Nej. Det är nog ok. Försök installera xbmc igen.
<UkuleleSolen> Nä, det blir samma meddelanden.
<UkuleleSolen> Det är en stjärna på varje artikel i pakethanteraren som handlar om xbmc
<realubot> Ok, jag vet inte vad som är fel. Men du fick det att fungera förut?
<UkuleleSolen> Det var ett tag sedan nu.
<UkuleleSolen> reagerade på att något var fel då flera xbmc-filer dök upp i uppdateringslistan, gråmarkerade, för en tid sedan
<UkuleleSolen> kanske bara ska ta bort förråden och göra allt från scrath
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Jo, men det berodde kanske på att paket var trasiga. Det där men xbmc-bin osv.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Tja, kanske det. Jag vet inte.
<UkuleleSolen> tar jag bort förråden försvinner väl alla filer automatiskt?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Jag måste sova nu. Du får fråga igen i kanalen när folk har börjat vakna till liv igen. Det finns säkert någon som vet hur du ska lösa problemet. Lycka till!
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/144650
<andol> yeager: Tja, till en börja med så tycker jag bestämt det där ser ut som en fråga man borde kunna märka om till att den är på engelska...
<larsemil> barzam: vaken eller ska jag behöva ringa och väcka dig?
<larsemil> oj. inte barzam
<larsemil> Barre: vaken eller ska jag behöva ringa och väcka dig?
<haffe> !larsemil
<ubot2> Factoid 'larsemil' not found
 * andol trodde annars att planen var den omvända...
<larsemil> andol: ja men han lyckas ju aldrig gå upp innan mig
<andol> illa
<larsemil> waddup idag då andol?
<larsemil> coffe.... :( where you at?
 * larsemil tycker det är schysst att netbeans tycker det är så viktigt att man ska titta på när det uppdateras att det ligger always on top på alla deskotp
<larsemil> desktops
<andol> Tja, det gamla vanliga, planerar världsherrevälde, etc
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha.... jag är vaken nu :)
<larsemil> tss.
<larsemil> jag har hunnit våttorka kontoret, sätta upp två virtuella noder, skrivit en offert och tagit långskit.
<bamsefar> Morrn!
<amelia> morrn!
<nyborjare> någon här? behöver hjälp med tv out
<andol> !ask | nyborjare
<ubot2> nyborjare: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<nyborjare> måste ju kolla om någon är här.... har aldrig sett någon skriva här förut :D
<amelia> :)
<nyborjare> Jag har en Travlemate med ati kort.. jag ser tvn men var 10 sec hoppar tvn till, ungefär som att det är glappt i kabel? Fungerar fint i windows så kabeln är det inte
<nyborjare> körde in något med ati just nu men den kan jag inte starta,ingen ati drivrutin hittades.... prova med aticonfig...?
<Barre> wb amelia
<amelia> tack!
<amelia> jaha, hur ska man klara sig igenom den här dagen?
<kodein> kaffe?
<kodein> kaffekask?
<amelia> jobbar på det, men magen protesterar om jag dricker för mycket.
<nyborjare> Jag har en Travlemate med ati kort.. jag ser tvn men var 10 sec hoppar tvn till, ungefär som att det är glappt i kabel? Fungerar fint i windows så kabeln är det inte
<amelia> nyborjare: jag ignorerar inte dig, jag kan bara inte hjälpa dig. desktop-delarna är inget för mig. :(
<nyborjare> resten som hänger här då? Är inte detta ett support forum?
<amelia> nyborjare: vi hjälper till när vi kan och har tid, inga garantier att någon kan/hinner/lyckas lösa problemen folk har.
 * kodein kan inte heller hjälpa, är inte omnipotent heller
 * kodein måste prioritera den support han får betalt för att ge, dessutom
<amelia> nyborjare: tyvärr så kan inte alla allt och de flesta har skola/jobb på dagarna och hinner då inte alltid hjälpa till här.
<nyborjare> varför hänger man här om man ändå är afk?
<amelia> nyborjare: för att man känner många av dem som är här och vill vara kontaktbar även om det inte är på sekunden.
<nyborjare> eller på timmen :D
<Barre> irc är inte direktkommunikation, inte mail heller.. och ibland inte "face to face" samtal heller :)
<Barre> det kan vara så, men inte alltid
<kodein> precis. och därför kan det ju så småningom vara så att nån kommer tillbaks från afk och ser i backloggen att du har problem med nåt, och om du då finns kvar kanske denne kan hjälpa
<kodein> om du däremot kopplat ner finns det ingen chans alls.
<kodein> världen brinner liksom inte upp av att du har problem med tv-ut(?) heller, gissar jag.
<nyborjare> aha det är därför alla hänger kvar.. dem väntar på svar på en fråga men inte fått den än ;)
<amelia> nyborjare: snarare tvärtom. de flesta är här för att hjälpa andra med svaren på deras frågor.. men det är ju ingen som får betalat för att sitta här och svara på frågor hela dagarna så de måste ju försörja sig på något annat sätt.
<nyborjare> oki... jag väntar
<Barre> s/dem/de/
<virtuald> nyborjare: det kanske är större chans att någon kan hjälpa di gi #ati
<virtuald> skriv /join #ati
<virtuald> för att komma dit
<virtuald> fråga på engelska isåfall
<virtuald> eller #radeon om du har en radeon x1950 eller äldre
<amelia> Barre: oh noes, språkpolisen är här. :P
<Barre> amelia: inte riktigt, men är lite allergisk mot ett par saker. 1) de & dem   2) mindre & färre
<amelia> Barre: dåligare och sämre också? :P
<kodein> braigare
<amelia> luuuuurskigt!
<Barre> amelia: men det är en annan sak :) dåligare finns ju inte. Ett eget ord... det jag är allergisk mot är att använda ett befintligt ord helt fel...
<virtuald> är sjukt störigt när folk skriver dem när de de ska skriva de
<Barre> då är det bättre att skriva dom
<virtuald> eller säger
<amelia> Barre: dom då? är det ok?
<kodein> han tyckte visst det
<Barre> jo, det stör jag mig inte (lika mycket) på
<sandelius> Jag ska k?pa en ny dator idag, och l?mna mitt mac liv, och ?r inte s?ker vilken processor jag borde k?pa. Intel, AMD, bla bla. Vad rekommenderas till linux?
<amelia> Barre: jag stör mig lite på att det där med att skriva dom är något som börjar bli ok.. ser hellre att folk försöker använda de eller dem på rätt sätt.
<kodein> sandelius: hugget som stucket.
<kodein> beror ju på vad du tänkt använda mackapären till, mest
<bamsefar> Hrrm, nån som lyckas använda den där java fpupdater-grejen?
<Barre> amelia: medans jag anser att man bör använda de & dem på rätt sätt, men om detta är omöjligt så är det bättre att använde dom än att använda de & dem på fel sätt... just my 2 cents
<sandelius> ?e webbutvecklare s? det blir mest s?dant, k?per till tv? likadana 23 ~ 24" sk?rmar ocks?.. Kanske kan bli lite spel om jag f?r tr?kigt p? jobbet :)
<amelia> Barre: jag hatar när man skriver dom, man kan väl försöka iaf. jag gör fel ibland och det är inte nödvändigt vis så att något som låter fel är fel har jag fått lära mig.. men man kan som sagt försöka.
<Barre> amelia: härligt att folk inte är eller tycker lika dant ;)
<Barre> s/a d/ad/
<amelia> sandelius: spelar inte så stor roll om du kör AMD eller Intel så länge moderkort och processor passar ihop. :)
<amelia> Barre: japp
<Barre> äldsta dottern hade grava problem med de & dem tills tumregeln satte sig...
<Anarieth> morrn
<larsemil> rita kartor, bra program för det? ska göra en skiss över en stugby...
<dagon_> inkscape?
<dagon_> hittade denna http://wikitravel.org/en/Wikitravel:How_to_draw_a_map
<larsemil> ska kika
<dagon_> där snackar de om inkscape och gimp iaf
<maxjezy> larsemil, ska kartan vara exakt?
<maxjezy> eller mer som en skattkarta?
<maxjezy> använd mypaint isf
<coobra> ghha
<larsemil> maxjezy: mer som en skattkarta.
<maxjezy> larsemil, jag skulle nog använda blender eller mypaint
<larsemil> mysql -h 83.209.243.11 -u root -pmypassword dalahem_se fungerar...
<larsemil> men inte
<larsemil> mysql -h 83.209.243.11 -u root -pmypassword -e "GRANT ALL ON dalahem_se.* TO dalahem_se@'83.209.243.10' identified by 'qwerty'"
<larsemil> är inte det konstigt?
<maxjezy> larsemil, något likt den skattkartan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEyPRe-yl8A
<maxjezy> i början av videon är den
<maxjezy> så tycker jag de ska se ut
<larsemil> :)
 * maxjezy leker Dj åt bäbisen som älskar musik
<maxjezy> hon slutar gnälla direkt när en bra låt kommer igång
<Barre> larsemil: är inte den korrekta syntaxen: GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON......
<larsemil> Barre: det vet jag inte, funkade nu iaf och var inte syntaxen det var fel på
<larsemil> skriptet för att skapa kunder blir lite mer avancerat när man har många maskiner att göra med...
<larsemil> filsystem som funkar bra med mååååånga små filer?
<Barre> larsemil: det gick med båda (skönt att få lära sig något nytt varje dag), ALL or ALL PRIVILEGES (http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/privileges-provided.html#priv_all)
<Barre> larsemil: RaiserFS (om jag inte missminner mig) är väl bra på små filer. Men också JFS (som är bra på det mesta), och icke att förglömma btrfs
<larsemil> xfs?
<Barre> aldrig använt..
<bamsefar> Barre: Btrfs är väl inte direkt stabilt?
<Barre> bamsefar: nope, det är korrekt.... men man får väl drömma
<bamsefar> Mjo
<realubot> Hur bra är det på en skala att ha en vd som beskriver företaget som "en brinnande oljeplattform"?
<kodein> han har dock rätt.
<kodein> nokia saknar fan vettig strategi.
<realubot> Jo, kanske det. Men så säger man ALDRIG som vd.
<Philip5> t^: ska vi kalla dig Mr. T eller bara t?!? ;)    http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_GNE-_nXmWwk/TMmC17751eI/AAAAAAAABHA/GoFCWRbVMVU/s1600/Mr+T+real.jpg
<t^> kommer aldrig att bli lika fräsig som Mr. T :D
<Philip5> hehe, inte?
<t^> antar att det bara är t som gäller
<Philip5> jahapp
<Philip5> där ser man
<t^> :/
<t^> Mr. T är ju kungen :D
<Philip5> kungen bland t:n kanske
<t^> haha jao ;D
<Philip5> tänkte om du valde nicket för att det finns vissa likheter ;)
<Philip5> men uppenbarligen inte
<t^> har inge guld eller lika mkt muskler iaf :P kanske kan bli lika grinig om jag försöker
<kodein> Mr. T har dock gjort sig av med sitt guld på senare tid.
<kodein> men I pity the fool var bra trots det :)
<kodein> teachin' the fool some basic rules
<Philip5> Barre tog sitt nick för att han alltid är osynlig i serverhallen och hämtade nicket från en gamla gåtan men kotte var upptaget: "Man ser inte Barre och det finns inte en kotte att fråga"
 * Philip5 tycker den kanske var lite långsökt men småkul
<amelia> hihi
<amelia> *gäääääääsp*
<Philip5> amelia: gillade du den? :D
<amelia> NAJ!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> joooeee
<amelia> jag vill hem!
<Philip5> det vill nog alla
<tobier>  inte jag
<tobier> jag har faktiskt roligt
<t^> jag är hemma men vill inte vara här för då måste jag plugga :D
<kodein> ta mig hem till vansbro
<tobier> t^: måste och måste.. det är nog ganska frivilligt
<t^> njaa :( hade man haft en förmögenhet hade jag aldrig pluggat matte iaf
<Philip5> till vansbro vill man väl inte frivilligt
<Philip5> bara en massa galningar som ska simma i kallt vatten
<kodein> Philip5: tja, svenne rubins vill ju dit
<Philip5> men de är väl inte direkt vem som helst
<Philip5> bara att veta att de vill dit får en ju också att undra
<Barre> det är så tyst här i kanalen sen jag satte /ignore på Philip5
<Philip5> lol :D
<Philip5> wb t^
<t^> wb?
<t^> P1ersson
<t^> oj
<Philip5> welcome back
<t^> Philip5
<t^> jahao :D
<t^> btw
<t^> har jag nytt ip ?
<t^> tror telenor försöker knulla mig igen
<Philip5> vet inte vad du hade innan
<t^> tänkte ifall någon hade script så dom såg ;P
<Philip5> har logg men du var väl här innan mig
<Philip5> nä jag var här först och du har samma
<t^> vore najs om du kunde kolla loggen innan jag åkte ur för 2 minuter sedan
<t^> kej
<Philip5> samma som kl 14:28 iaf
<t^> oki thx
<t^> har problem med mobilt internet
<Philip5> kanske kopplar ner men får samma ip från dhcp iaf
<t^> mm precis
<t^> i början innan dom börja shapea och strypa min hastighet gick det asbra och så
<Philip5> enda fördelen att inte ha en cloak är väl om man undrar om man har samma ip som tidigare på irc
<t^> lär byta isp och lägga ner det mobila antar jag :/
<Philip5> beror väl på ens behov
<amelia> *gäsp*
 * Philip5 kastar non-stop i amelias öppna gäspande mun
<t^> eller hur bekväm man är ;P 10 mb överallt skulle fungera hastighetsmässigt. men nu trixar dom ju och har sig
 * amelia spotar och fräser
<Philip5> så länge det funkar är det väl bra
<t^> snart åker man ju på att köpa vpn tunnel pga beatrice också :(
<t^> jao men det som är grejjen det ska fungera hela tiden
<t^> räcker med att anslutningen dör ordentligt så jag får nytt ip då blir mina torrents på iptorrents och swebits spärrade i 2-3 dagar pga ip bytet :(
<einand> om kill -9 inte fungerar för att döda ett program, finns det någt "värre" sätt?
<maxjezy> Philip5, nu fungerar yafaray
<t^> shotgun
<t^> ;D
<einand> :)
<einand> får väl starta om servern, tar bara så lång tid, typ 40min
<madbear> einand: vilket prog?
<einand> madbear: minecraftserver
<t^> haha ;D
<madbear> killall java
<einand> 3GB körs i ramdisk som måste kopieras
<einand> madbear: fungerar inte
<einand> brukar göra det
<einand> killall -9 java fungerar inte heller
<madbear> tölit
<madbear> java-jar eller nåt??
<einand> japp
<einand> fungerar inte med kill -9 pid
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad har du gjort då?
<maxjezy> uppdaterade idag igen
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du skickat upp nått nytt?
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har inte gjort något sedan igår
<maxjezy> för det fanns yafarayblender25
<maxjezy> i uppdateraren
<maxjezy> trodde du fixat det
<maxjezy> kanske det inte blev uppdaterat igår av någon anledning
<maxjezy> undrar då varför yafaray slutade fungera igår
<Philip5> nä jag laddade upp båda som nya igår
<Philip5> verkar hända lite med yafaray nu igen för de har uppdaterat kod idag också och förut hände inget på några månader
<Philip5> de verkar hålla på med optimeringar
<Philip5> oj, och ganska mycket med scriptet också
<einand> jag hittade vad som hänt, på något sätt hade mitt script detachat från terminalen, och kördes som demon, och starta om servern varje gång den dog
<Philip5> maxjezy: om man importerar yafarayscener för blender 2.4 så kan material konverteras riktigt bra nu
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du testat det?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> jag sitter och modellerar nu lite skit
<Philip5> har precis öppnat samplescenen med nissanbilen och kör en render utan tweaks
<Philip5> du kan få se strax
<maxjezy> ah, det lär gå snabbt på din dator
<Diffen2> Morsning, tänkte ta och bygga ett litet bash script som skickar lite e-post till mig vid utvalda tillfällen. Det skall skickas med en fil så jag undrar om jag måste installera mutt eller om det finns sätt att göra det på när man använder kommandot mail för att skicka e-post. Har kikat men inte hittat något bra parameter för mail.
 * Philip5 äter semla
<jstr> MEN GÖR DET DÅ PHILIP
<jstr> dela inte med dig eller nått
<Philip5> näääpp
<maxjezy> Philip5, najjs
<maxjezy> semlor is tha shit
<Philip5> bara miiiin, my preeeeecious
<maxjezy> jag ska modellera en legobatman
<maxjezy> spelet rockar så mycket
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9224/blenderhomeusertemptemp.png
<Philip5> skulle behöva lite mer samples på ljuset så skuggorna inte blev lika pixliga under bilen men annars rakt av importerad
<Philip5> lite överexponerad också men det kan ju tweakas lätt
<Philip5> börjar funka riktigt najs och det är ju ännu bara alpha :)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag!
<Philip5> hej
<Philip5> maxjezy: btw, försök att renderar nissan på den där tiden jag gjorde där med photo mapping och inte fuska med direct lighting ;P
<UkuleleSolen> Jag använer Thunderbird som mailklient till mina datorer. Via IMAP funkar det sömnlöst. Bortsett från att mina filter blir olika på alla datorer. Har försökt synka via dropbox. Antingen funkar det inte eller så gör jag fel. Kan man låta thunderbird synka sina filer?
<UkuleleSolen> Ungefär som firefox-synk
<maxjezy> Philip5, 10 minuter?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> yeah! :D
<maxjezy> lite blown out med vitt
<maxjezy> men annars fett
<Philip5> jo men det är så default i den scenen men enkelt att fixa till sin favoritfärg ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ska till affären snabbt
<maxjezy> bbl!
<UkuleleSolen> ingen?
<Philip5> maxjezy: säg till när du är tillbaka så ska du få se en annan sak :D
<Barre> aaaarghhh... jag har under två veckor haft problem med min mus på jobbdatorn..
<kodein> och idag så...?
<Barre> den har plöttsligt fått spel och dragit åt vänster eller höger, upp och ner.. lite då och då..
<Barre> jag har kollat loggar och googlat som feckers....
<Barre> MEN... det visade sig att mina arbetskollegor installerat en liten jävla trådlösmus i min docka och lekt med mig i flera veckor...
<Barre> humor, ja.... frustrerande MYCKET :)
<kodein> :)
<haffe> !haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<Barre> så fort jag suttit och ritat systemskisser så har musen helt plötsligt hoppat... *suck*
<kodein> så nu ska du iväg till clabbes och köpa en limpistol för att åtgärda usb-portarna på dockan?
<spacebug-> funkar ubuntu/linux bra med "ASUS EEEBOX 1501P"  ?
 * Barre smider hämdplaner
<spacebug-> funderar på att köpa mig en htpc. Har en mediaspelare nu men även om den är grym så är den ju lite brgränsad
<henrikon> firefox har kraschat och låser sig när restorefunktionen drar igång...vad göra?
<Philip5> henrikon: testa att starta firefox i safemode
<Philip5> görs från terminalen
<henrikon> aha
<henrikon> hurdå?
<Philip5> firefox --safe-mode och då får du upp ett fönster där du kan slå av olka funktioner för att se om det är något av dem som knasar till det
<kodein> det är väl nån av sidorna han försöker återskapa som gör att brandräven låser sig när den försöker öppna den sidan igen
<henrikon> antagligen
<henrikon> fast den låser sig direkt
<henrikon> utan att jag hinner välja im jag vill återställa eller ej
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-:  funderar på exakt samma sak :)
<phnom> spacebug-: Jag kör min B202 som server och det funkar alldeles utmärkt... Fast det är nog inte riktigt samma hårdvara
<henrikon> den låser sig även i safe mode...
<henrikon> jag vill helst undvika att ta bort user preferences etc...
<Philip5> henrikon: får du några felmeddelanden i terminalen när den låser sig eller låser den sig bara tvärt?
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen och phnom : verkar funka engligt google iaf =)
<henrikon> Philip5, det verkar som den låser sig tvärt
<Philip5> henrikon: kolla också att du inte har några firefox-processer som ligger och har hängt sig
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: Jag vill bara inte hamna i läget att HDMI-porten inte funkar, som på min laptop ungefär
<Philip5> henrikon: stäng ner alla firefox och kör sedan: ps -e | grep firefox
<Philip5> henrikon: den ska då inte hitta någon firefox
<henrikon> den hittar inget där
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: nä det är ju sant
<henrikon> det kan inte finnas några processer som inte heter något med firefox?
<Philip5> henrikon: när du startar i safemode så prova att stänga av alla funktioner som inte raderar. t ex addons och så
<henrikon> Philip5,  redan gjrt det
<Philip5> henrikon: det ska det inte göra vad gäller just FF
<Philip5> henrikon: en omstart kan ju alltid vara ett magiskt försök också
<henrikon> jo, får nog prova det...
<UkuleleSolen> spacebug-: Skulle vilja VETA SÄKERT att det funkade , utan en massa handpåläggning
<spacebug-> mm
<henrikon> oh well....omstart verkar inte hjälpa
<henrikon> ominstallation nästa?
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> nä
<henrikon> av ff tänkte jag
<Philip5> det hjälper nog kanske inte
<cahoot> skapa en ny profil?
<henrikon> hurdå?
<henrikon> ta bort den gamla?
<Philip5> flytta istället hela mappen .mozilla i din hemkatalog till ett säkert ställe
<Philip5> starta sedan om firefox
<henrikon> hittar ingen .mozilla där?
<Philip5> det är en dold fil/mapp
<Philip5> slå på funktionen visa dolda filer
<henrikon> ah, right
<cahoot> mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozillaold
<Philip5> henrikon: du kan göra som cahoot skrev också
<henrikon> so, nu startar den iaf
<Philip5> då är det något i din firefoxprofil som var knas
<nyborjare> Varför startar firefox en massa nya flikar hela tiden när man trycker på länkar eller bokmärken.. men inte varje gång
<Philip5> nyborjare: vad gäller länkar så beror det på hur de som gjort sidan vill att det ska öppnas. bara gå vidare eller i nytt fönster/flik
<virtuald> nyborjare: inställningar. och websidor som har target="_blank" i länkarna
<virtuald> nyborjare: ibland öppnas det som är tänkt att bli popups som flikar istället
<nyborjare> men den öppnar SAMMA sida i kanske 3 flikar
<nyborjare> ?
<virtuald> med exakt samma adress?
<nyborjare> mm
<virtuald> starta firefox -safe-mode
<nyborjare> och så blir det paste när man ska trycka  med musen i en ruta, också ganska irreterande
<nyborjare> känns som det är lika buggigt nu som för 10 år sedan
<nyborjare> tyvärr
<cahoot> känns som ett lokalt problem
<nyborjare> annars så funkar det bra
<Philip5> verkar som de som gjort sidan gjort det knasigt
<virtuald> avsluta firefox, vänta någon sekund och tryck alt-f2 och kör firefox -safe-mode
<nyborjare> jaha... och vad ser jag då?
<virtuald> firefox i felsäkert läge
<nyborjare> vad hjälper det då? Jag vill ju köra riktiga firefox?
<nyborjare> ska jag inte kolla i  någon fil och hålla på och ändra?
<cahoot> nyborjare: om du tänker efter - skulle dina problem vara av mer allmän natur borde nätet vara fullt av buggrapporter
<nyborjare> cahoot: ja det fattar jag väll, är ju därför jag är här
<nyborjare> annars hade jag väll kunnat fixa det själv
<virtuald> nyborjare: du får upp en felsökingsmeny
<nyborjare> ?
<nyborjare> ja då kan jag prova det
<nyborjare> ok
<Philip5> underbar bild från receptionen på microsofts huvudkontor här i sverige: http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3663/microsoftdesk.jpg
<Philip5> klockren! :D
<dinasty> hah!
<Philip5> undrar om de får skäll för att de inte stängt av skärmen
<dinasty> man skulle ju kunna tänka sig det
<nyborjare> ingen skillnad i firefox.. öppnar flikar till höger och vänster
<Philip5> inte den bilden man vill sprida bland besökare
<dinasty> folk som kommer in där lär ju skratta ihjäl sig åt det
<Philip5> yepp, vilket den gjorde som tog bilden
<maxjezy> Philip5, whazzap?
 * maxjezy har 1,4 liter oranga och estrella dubble cheese chili chips
<cahoot> double cheese? wow
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/9224/blenderhomeusertemptemp.png
<maxjezy> :)
<x_link> Philip5: Du som gjort bilden?
 * maxjezy sitter med lego rendering :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: som du ser kan man ha texturer
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja såg det, ska sätta texturer strax på mina gubbar :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: så snart har du ingen ursäkt längre att köra bara med yaffa! :D
<Sook> hej, hur kan jag få ner en fil/dokument med wget?
<Sook> den hämtar massa html kod istället
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe, fast vissa grejer gör ju blender bättre
<maxjezy> beror ju på stilen man vill åt
<maxjezy> realistiskt är inte något jag eftersträvar allt för ofta.
<Philip5> x_link: nej det är en demoscene till yafaray men den är gjord för blender 2.4 och det där är renderat med yafaray i 2.5
<Philip5> maxjezy: jepp, och du är inte lika mycket för stilen man får med lux längre... lite pixlig och grynig stil... ;P
<maxjezy> precis
<Philip5> maxjezy: såg du microsoftbilden jag postade för ett tag sedan?
<Philip5> inte renderad men kul
<maxjezy> ska testa min scen i yafaray strax
<maxjezy> nepp
<x_link> Philip5: Okej.
<Philip5> underbar bild från receptionen på microsofts huvudkontor här i sverige: http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3663/microsoftdesk.jpg
<maxjezy> haha
<Philip5> klockren!
<maxjezy> bluescreen ftw!
<Philip5> hehe, undrar hur mycket skäll receptionisterna fick för att de inte stängde av skärmen tills det var fixat
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8E_S916_FbI/TVLS_U0-t4I/AAAAAAAAA_s/nXzAecT8SaE/s1600/lego.jpg
<maxjezy> lite speedmodelling
<Philip5> skoj, lite legogubbeansikten på de där så
<maxjezy> ja, ska fixa det i yafaray
<maxjezy> nu mat. brb.
<Philip5> fast plupparna på legot ser lite för stora ut
<Philip5> för tätt
<maxjezy> Philip5, jo, som sagt, det var lite speedmodelling utan större eftertanke på proportioner
<Philip5> maxjezy: du är så hardcore ;)
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> någonting som stör mig att modellera är armarna
<Philip5> det fixar ju du
<maxjezy> hade suttit fint med en riktig lego uppsättning som referensmaterial
<Philip5> funderar på om jag ska bygga mig ytterligare en update av blender 2.5
<markus__> tjohej, fixade ett nytt tangentbord idag, det är väl najs
<puttek> NÃ¥got asballt bord?
<markus__> Nej inte super men ganska.
<markus__> ace wireless c5 något heter det
<markus__> det är lite ovant att trackballen är ovanför tangenterna när man är van vid laptop
<puttek> Såna där underbara knappar iaf
<puttek> eller tangenter kanske man ska säga
<markus__> jag undrar om det kanske ska gå att sänka känsligheten på tangentbordets trackball men inte på min andra mus
<puttek> Dags att avnjuta en sån underbart stekt hamburgare!
<Philip5> mmmm, polarbröd med jordnötssmör med chunky bits :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://ldd.lego.com/download/default.aspx
<maxjezy> kan de där systemkraven stämma?
<maxjezy> tänkte försöka installera det så har man lite referenser där i :)
<markus__> musen var ganska kass
<markus__> borde väl finns bra tangentbord heller
<markus__> superjobbigt att musfunktionen är ovanför tangenterna
<markus__> är ju mycket bättre som på en laptop där musen är nedanför
<markus__> kan man tumma lite på det
<markus__> och inte flytta hela handen
<speakman> Nu är min hårdvarukompott slutligen definitv; Ett Xeon W3680 på ett Asus P6T6 WS Revolution och 6 x Kingston 4GB 1333MHz ECC CL9 + 2 x OCZ Vertex 2 120GB.
<maxjezy> speakman, vad ska du göra med den?
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/lego-cad-app-konstruktor-hits-beta/
<speakman> maxjezy: kompilera en masse
<maxjezy> realubot, :) annars skulle en importer för LXF passa sig
<maxjezy> hitta dock ingen
<maxjezy> galet nice det här lego 3d programmet
<maxjezy> allt finns ju
<speakman> vilket?
<maxjezy> http://ldd.lego.com/
<jenka> Hur får man fram x:et här? root(hd0,x) ? Förstår inte riktigt hur man får fram det :P
<Philip5> jenka: det är vilken partition i daden den har på disken
<Philip5> det första numret är vilken disk i serien diskar man har
<jenka> Jo men hur vet man vilket nummer den har?
<jenka> Kan man kolla det?
<speakman> fdisk /dev/sdX
<Philip5> bara att man tänker på att partion 1 heter 0
<Philip5> och 2 heter 1
<Philip5> osv
<Norrland_jr> off by one
<speakman> maxjezy: hur kör du ldd i Ubuntu? Wine?
<speakman> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:1151 (MESSAGE): Qt qmake not found!
<speakman> $ which qmake
<speakman> /usr/bin/qmake
<speakman> Vi behöver verkligen fler byggsystem...
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> fast cmake är ju bra mycket trevligare än t ex scons som funnits längre
<speakman> Så är det säkert. Men både scons och cmake verkar vara resultat från någon som inte orkar lära sig Autotools. "Nä guu va krångligt. Jag gör ett eget istället."
<kodein> those who do not understand autotools are destined to reimplement it badly
<speakman> bra precis så ja
<speakman> Och särskilt så länge man inte känner till konceptet korskompilering så tycker man det är en fantastisk idé
<johanbr> jag undrar eg. om autotools... en samling enorma shellscript verkar inte vara speciellt fantastiskt
<speakman> Dunning-Krügereffekten: "e Dunning–Kruger effect is a cognitive bias in which unskilled people make poor decisions and reach erroneous conclusions, but their incompetence denies them the metacognitive ability to appreciate their mistakes."
<kodein> grejen är ju att när man vill ha ett byggsystem vill man ju inte sätta sig och satisfiera en hel hög med dependencies som byggsystemet har. det känns hyfsat vanligt bland alternativen.
<speakman> "satisifiera" :D
 * kodein är svårt språkskadad av sina år på universitet
<speakman> +1
<speakman> Det finns bara engelska på internetz ändå så ;)
<speakman> btw, finns det några smidiga refaktoreringsvertyg för C?
<maxjezy> speakman, japp
<maxjezy> wine
<speakman> wine?
<phnom> wine kan refaktorisera allt.
<speakman> min hjärna just nu t.ex.
 * phnom har tydligen en MiniMIPS-kompilator i hjärnan
<phnom> Det var vad laboranterna trodde iaf
<Philip5> kultfilm från 80-talet på kanal8 med Michael J. Fox - Nyckeln till framgång
<kodein> den där han får till det med sin faster?
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> det kommer du ihåg ;)
<kodein> fast nu har den ju hållit på en timma redan
<kodein> Philip5: jag har väl sett ungefär så långt av den filmen tidigare.
<Philip5> tssss
<speakman> kodein: du som är inbiten emacs-användare, hur omvänder man en IDE:are?
<kodein> vet nog inte så noga.
<puttek> Sverige förlorade mot ukraina, skäms på dom.
<Philip5> ajdå, jag missade visst matchen
<puttek> Jag såg den inte heller, har tyvärr inte eurosport.
<pirx> gokväll
<pirx> om man har ethernet i väggen, och vill fördela ut det till typ 20-30 pers, hur gör man då egentligen?
<pirx> ett publikt IPnr alltså
<pirx> inte en linux-fråga, men tänkte att ngn här nog har ngn ide
<pirx> &j #networking
<pirx> bah!
<mullenuh> pirx: Hoppas att du kan få 20-30 ip-nummer via DHCP och koppla in dem via en switch. Det är förmodligen inte särskilt troligt.
<Philip5> pirx: bara sätta in en router
<Philip5> eller switch
<mullenuh> Mig veterligen finns det inte någon "hemma-ISP" som ger mer än tio IP:n (Bahnhof). Fast nu kanske det inte är det som gäller... Du får nog uttrycka dig lite mer otydligt då vi kan gissa lite mer.
<mullenuh> :-)
<mindmatters> Tjenare
<Philip5> hej
<pirx> haha, sant
<pirx> men, alltså, en vanlig anslutning ni vet
<pirx> inte 10 IPnr, bara ett
<pirx> och typ dhcp på andra sidan väggen
<mullenuh> En tio-GB:s lina alltså? Definiera "vanlig".
<mindmatters> Skulle behöva hjälp om en stund med att få igång facebook chatten via irssi, om det finns någon som har lite tid, förstår nite bitlbee's guide riktigt.
<pirx> mullenuh: spelar väl ingen roll om det är 10 eller 100?
<pirx> om man har tex 2-3 våningar
<mullenuh> Om du bara har en publik IP-adress kommer du bara få en publik IP-adress. Det blir inte svårare än så. Du får hitta på nån annan lösning som t ex NAT, hur mycket det nu kan smärta. Eller sätt upp en 6to4-tunnel och bygg eget IPv6-nät. Då får du adresser så det räcker. Det löser fortfarande inte problemet med att du bara får en IPv4-adress av din ISP.
<pirx> kopplar man då in en router i väggen (som brukar ha 4 portar), och sen drar en sladd till en 16ports switch till varje våning från en egen port i routern?
<mullenuh> Min vanliga hemmaanslutning ger mig 100 Mbit och tio IP-n. Därav min kommentar om ditt luddiga "typ vanlig anslutning".
<pirx> mullenuh: att jag bara kommer ha ett publikt IP är inget problem
<pirx> mullenuh: du har en Ovanlig anslutning... :)
<mullenuh> En router brukar ha allt ifrån 4 till 50 portar. Definiera "brukar".
<mullenuh> Nej, inte särskilt. 100 Mbit är tämligen vanligt idag. Tio IP-n är rätt vanligt om man väljer rätt ISP.
<pirx> mullenuh: sluta tramsa dig, jag sa ju att hastihet är irrelevant, men att ha 10 IPn kan nog lätt räknas som ovanligt
<mindmatters> 2
<mullenuh> Jag tramsar inte. Tio IP-n är som sagt inte ovanligt.
<mullenuh> clear
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> hur var det här då? :)
<pirx> mullenuh: hur många av sveriges internetsnaluta hushåll tor du har mer än ett publikt IPnr?
<pirx> anslutna
<pirx> 1% ?
<zChris> har inte bbb kunder 5 ip?
<virtuald> jo… jag har två med en annan operatör
<virtuald> brorsan har 10 ip:n med bahnhof
<Laban_> Beställde precis IPv6 till "mina" Hetzner co-lo burkar. Dags att börja labba :)
<Laban_> Såg att Telia har det på ProLane, så nu kan jag beställa det till jobbet också
<Laban_> Man kanske borde skriva ett program som lägger upp några virtuella NICs och installera hos alla man känner som kör BB
 * Laban_ tycker man ska tokslösa med IPv4-adresser så d tar s ännu snabbare =)
<virtuald> dags att börja labba var det för 15 år sedan
<virtuald> nu skulle vi ha gått över och sluppit detta nathelvetet
<amelia> ipv6 ftw
<amelia> ska nog ta och testa min ipv6-status.
<amelia> 9/10 på ipv6... är något med min dns som inte vill.
<amelia> det får blir morgondagens projekt. nu ska det sovas.
<maxjezy> någon som testat supermario crossover?
<maxjezy> i chromium
<maxjezy> nice som sjutton att spela supermario med megaman eller andra karraktärer
<Philip5> maxjezy: trodde inte du gjorde annat än att leka i blender
<maxjezy> Philip5, såg nyss att google appstore hade det gratis
<maxjezy> galet spel :)
<maxjezy> megaman i supermariobanor lixom
<Philip5> det var det värsta
<lowbowz> Heeeeeeei...
<lowbowz> Vad är det värsta?
<maxjezy> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ilcellbipoehgheiecfonfmjccknmggo
<maxjezy> där är länk till hackade spelet
<maxjezy> odödlig
<maxjezy> länk i länken finns till normala spelet med
<Philip5> maxjezy: använder du transmission för torrents?
<maxjezy> deluge
<maxjezy> transmission är ingen favorit här
<Philip5> aha
<lowbowz> Eh...
<lowbowz> Major copyright violation på det där.
<lowbowz> Class action lawsuit coming up, lixom...
<lowbowz> Herregud vad många olika band Wille Crafoord varit med i...
<maxjezy> lowbowz, tror du det? :)
<lowbowz> Tror jag vad?
<maxjezy> lawsuit coming up
<_sara_> yay :)
<_sara_> [that] i god
<lowbowz> Hmm...
<lowbowz> Knäppbollar här inne.
<lowbowz> Ni känns på något sätt som någon slags elit i tekniksverige.
<lowbowz> I alla fall några.
<Philip5> mmm, piggeling
<Philip5> piggelin
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-10
<dagon_> lowbowz: sitter du på något hårt?
<Philip5> dagon_: jasså du din nattsuddare så du sitter där och trycker
<dagon_> Philip5: ja visst :)
<Philip5> göru då?
<dagon_> kollade lite wrestling precis
<Philip5> aha, och tänkte att det var du?
<dagon_> lite önskedrömmande är där ändå
<dagon_> funderar på att frimodellera något i blender för skojs skull
<Philip5> kan jag tro
<Philip5> gört
<dagon_> har du gjort nåt skoj på sistone?
<Philip5> inte i blender
<Philip5> mest bara kompilerat och pillat blender 2.5, scripts, yafaray och så
<Philip5> just nu bygger jag faktiskt en uppdate av lux renderer
<dagon_> niiice
<Philip5> jovars
<dagon_> ska nog göra ett rum
<dagon_> blev inspirerad av inception scenen
<Philip5> vilken scen?
<dagon_> på blender guru
<dagon_> fighting scenen
<dagon_> typ i en korridor
<vacum> http://www.blenderguru.com/recreate-the-hallway-scene-from-inception-part-2-of-2/
<vacum> http://www.blenderguru.com/recreate-the-hallway-scene-from-inception-part-1-of-2/
<dagon_> precis
<vacum> 3 sek googlande
<vacum> :-)
<Philip5> dagon_: och en sådan scene är ju ännu roligare att göra med yafaray
<dagon_> kan jag tänka mig :)
<Philip5> dagon_: om du importerar den scenen och renderar den direkt som den är. hur lång tid tar det för dig på din burk då?
<Philip5> den har ju settings direkt som ganska hög upplösning
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jag kan prova
<dagon_> ska bara spara det jag håller på med
<lowbowz> dagon_: Va?!
<lowbowz> Sitter på något hårt?!
<dagon_> du verkar lite sur
<lowbowz> ?!??!!?!?!
<lowbowz> Har inte sagt något surt.
<dagon_> Philip5: hmm, finns ju inget i finished .blend
<dagon_> eller jo
<dagon_> börjar renderering nu
<dagon_> ca 1/4 klar
<Philip5> för mig tog det 13.24 min
<dagon_> det värsta är alla ljuskällor
<lowbowz> Knäppskallar.
<dagon_> tack?
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> lite mer än 1/3 klar nu
<dagon_> fast du har väl 8GB ram?
<Philip5> ska nog stänga ner du så du får berätta imorgon
<Philip5> jo
<dagon_> lär gå långsammare för mig då
<Philip5> fast det går inte åt allt ram ändå
<dagon_> troligtvis inte
<Philip5> så länge den inte swappar spelar det ju ingen roll hur mycket ram man har
<Philip5> ha så skoj
<dagon_> meh
<vacum> mycket ram är alltid <3
<dagon_> mjo :)
<vacum> brukar använda ca 5 GB i min WS
<vacum> av 8
<dagon_> om inte annat så för att skryta lixx :>
<vacum> exakt
<vacum> är sugen att göra nått av servern i källaren
<vacum> har en söt liten dell med dubbla quadcore xeon och 32GB ram
<dagon_> sätt upp en mumbleserver så kan vi sitta och ljuga för varandra om nätterna :>
<vacum> tror det är 5x750 GB disk i den
<vacum> ljugarbänken
<vacum> :-)
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> annars kan du ju sätta upp en populär minecraftserver
<dagon_> spegla wikileaks
<dagon_> oändliga möjligheter ju :)
<dagon_> jäkla philip till att bara sticka
<dagon_> maxjezy: är du inte vaken?
<einand> can someone say åäö
<Anarieth> åäö
<Anarieth> lite efter men jobbet fick komma före för en gångs skull :P
<Barre> morrn
<Anarieth> morrn
<sandelius> top of the morning to you
<larsemil> nämen barre lyckades du ta dig in på irc före mig idag? duttig pojke!
<Barre> larsemil: så är det varje morgon, men jag sitter oftast passiv ;)
<larsemil> vilken tid ringer klockan?
 * Barre satt med en Ubuntu 6.06.2 igår kväll O.o
<larsemil> ouch
<Barre> larsemil: 05:45
<Barre> då ringer den
<Anarieth> jäklar vad sent :P
<larsemil> min ringer 07.00 och så"är jag på jobbet 07.10 efter frukosten är intagen
<larsemil> så du vinner la då barre
<Barre> Anarieth: när går du upp då?
<Anarieth> imorse var det 03:30
<larsemil> but whyy?
<Anarieth> 04:30 svensk tid
<Barre> Anarieth: det är inte "imorse", det är inatt :P
<Anarieth> :P
<Anarieth> bussen till jobbet går 05:00 och man vill hinna duscha och skit innan :P
<larsemil> §§ad jobbar du med då?
<Anarieth> support :p
<Anarieth> Helpdesk på Irland
<larsemil> ah
<Anarieth> men målet är att jobba som utvecklare... hellst spel men mjukvara duger :P
<Anarieth> "normal" mjukvara*
<Barre> Anarieth: vågar man fråga vilken support? det sitter några dät jue
<Anarieth> teknisk support på IBM
<larsemil> UPS developed software that routes trucks such that they minimize left turns in their deliveries.  By doing so, they reduced their annual fuel consumption by nearly 51,000 gallons in Washington DC alone.
<Barre> ahh.. där ser man
<Anarieth> ger support till ABB och Carlsberg
<larsemil> The reduction in fuel comes from drivers not having to sit idling at red lights waiting to make left hand turns.
<Anarieth> larsemil: lol?
<Barre> larsemil: jag såg "Myth Busters" när de körde den teorin, att köra med enbart högersvängar.
<larsemil> Barre: och...?
<Barre> larsemil: de körde först en uppgjord rutt med "fejkade" rödljus utan traffik. Och det gick väl jämt upp med bensinförbrukningen.
<Barre> larsemil: sen gjorde det en riktig rutt i riktig traffik, och då blev det skillnad (liten men mätbar skillnad, fördel enbart högersvängar). så slor man ihop alla budbilar och alla leveransdagar blir det ju skillnad
<Barre> s/lor/lår/
<larsemil> kul
 * larsemil ska aldrig mer svänga vänster... lite jobbigt när man bor på landet.
<Barre> larsemil: i sverige fungerar dock inte teorin, eftersom du inte får svänga höger även om ljuset är rött
<larsemil> jo ibland så
<larsemil> får man det.
 * larsemil vet iaf en korsning i falun.
<larsemil> vilket nog är dalarnas enda rödljus nuförtiden
<larsemil> men vi har många rondeller, och där kan man också tjäna pengar, om man ska svänga vänster t.ex så tar man bara vänstervarv!
<einand> koolt, åäö fungerar
<Anarieth> nog har vi rondeller i dalarna :P
<Anarieth> är så många att det börjar bli löjligt
<sandelius> varf?r finns det s? f? LED sk?rmar med 1920x1200 :/
<antii> dina åäö är trasiga sandelius
<HeMan> Morrn!
<sandelius> antii: ?
<antii> sandelius: ???
<sandelius> antii: min r trasiga?
<Norrland_jr> sandelius: dina svenska tecken syns inte
<sandelius> aha, nu n?r du s?ger det ser jag inte n?gra svenska ?verhuvudtaget :/
<Dogeggs> :)
<zChris> så
<zChris> ^^
<HeMan> bamsefar: kör ni någon equal cost multi path?
<Norrland_jr> sandelius: precis
<sandelius> åäö?
<Anarieth> när många av er skriver ser jag a" istället för å och ä
<Norrland_jr> sandelius: nice
<sandelius> :)
<zChris> sandelius, nu ser jag
<sandelius> x-code aqua använder inte utf-8 default :/
<bamsefar> HeMan: Inte just nu, nej. JAg har gjort dock.
<HeMan> bamsefar: körde du det i ospf eller bgp eller "för hand"?
<bamsefar> OSPF
<bamsefar> HeMan: max-paths 2
<bamsefar> I confen bara, så åker det. :)
<bamsefar> Går ju att göra i bgp också, men det är så många routes.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad ska du göra?
<HeMan> bamsefar: funderar på hur man på enklaste sätt få upp nät-prestanda
<HeMan> bamsefar: har kört bondade interface och det funkar
<HeMan> bamsefar: men det är alltid bra att ha funderar ut andra lösningar
<HeMan> bamsefar: prestanda och redundans that is
<bamsefar> HeMan: Men ska du köra OSPF i din dator typ?
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo
<HeMan> bamsefar: och köra med en "virtuell" adress för tjänsten
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Det låter dumt.
<HeMan> bamsefar: hur skulle du gjort?
<bamsefar> LACP
<bamsefar> Och terminerat i olika linjekort/stack för redundans.
<HeMan> bamsefar: har fungerat sådär hittils
<HeMan> bamsefar: och eftersom det inte har varit helt stabilt så kör man bondingen i active/passive-läge nu
<HeMan> bamsefar: nu tror jag dock att det är politiskt helt omöjligt att få köra OSPF mot core här
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det skulle ju isf vara om du hade en egen ospf-process för servrarna.
<bamsefar> Och sen redistade in den i core-processen.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag kör massa LACP här.
<bamsefar> Vad har du för problem?
<HeMan> bamsefar: att data droppas
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Vad kör du för switchar?
 * andol (tjuv)lyssnar med stort intresse på diskussionen mellan HeMan och bamsefar 
<HeMan> bamsefar: Cisco, vet inte exakt modellbeteckning
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Jag kör mellan Centos 5.5 och cisco
<bamsefar> Funkar jättebra.
<HeMan> bamsefar: kom just på att dom gjort ett rejält race och uppdaterat ios-en
<bamsefar> Okej
<HeMan> bamsefar: tidigare hade dom över 20 olika versioner
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Gött
<HeMan> bamsefar: så det kan ha varit det som ställde till det
<bamsefar> Mja, det tror jag inte.
<HeMan> bamsefar: mmm, det är inte sååå roligt med nätloopar på 10 GBit-nät
<bamsefar> Nej
<bamsefar> Men vadå, loopar det?
<HeMan> bamsefar: det har gjort det
<bamsefar> Det är ju inte så bra.
<HeMan> bamsefar: man skulle öka redundansen och *blam* så loopade det
<bamsefar> Men kör du några bridges i linuxburkarna?
<HeMan> bamsefar: eftersom vi kör en del virtuella maskiner så kör vi det
<bamsefar> HeMan: options bond0 mode=4 miimon=100 xmit_hash_policy=layer2+3 <-- Sådär är mina linuxburkar confade.
<bamsefar> Okej
<HeMan> bamsefar: ah! ska kolla på det!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vill du ha skridskoconfen också?
<HeMan> bamsefar: är rätt säker på att det inte gjordes mer än att sätta mode
<HeMan> bamsefar: jao, men det är inte jag som rattar dom, men det kan vara bra att bolla med dom
<bamsefar> Okej
<HeMan> bamsefar: virtualiseringsmaskinerna har rätt besvärlig konfiguration
<bamsefar> HeMan: channel-group 1 mode active <-- switchportens config.
<HeMan> bamsefar: 5 st fysiska interface där 2 är bondade för produktionsnäten som har vlan, 2 bondas för heartbeat och ett används för management
<HeMan> bamsefar: och det trunkas in minst 16 vlan
<bamsefar> HeMan: Okej, jag kör dot1q på mina trunkar också.
<HeMan> bamsefar: kan man köra den channel-group'en över olika fysiska switchar?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Om de är stackade, ja.
<bamsefar> Typ VSS/3750.
<HeMan> bamsefar: hmm, det tror jag inte dom är
<Norrland_jr> channel-groups är väl oberoende mellan switcharna? Bara de har samma inställningar i båda ändarna?
<bamsefar> Norrland_jr: Nej
<bamsefar> Du kan inte ha halva channel-groupen i en switch och andra halvan i en annan.
<Norrland_jr> nä, läste nog fel
<HeMan> bamsefar: kan man trunka Cisco-switchar över en TP-kabel?
<Norrland_jr> för lite kaffe :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Trunka? :O
<HeMan> bamsefar: det är (minst) två länkar upp från varje skåp och sen sitter det en vanlig TP-kabel mellan dom
<HeMan> bamsefar: err, stacka
<HeMan> bamsefar: hjärnan sa stacka och fingrarna skrev trunka...
<bamsefar> Nja, det går nog inte att stacka dem via tp-kabel.
<HeMan> bamsefar: hmm, kom på att jag nog kan gå in och kolla konfig på en switch, ska bara räkna ut vad dom kan tänkas heta...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Kör sh ver
<bamsefar> Så står det vad den heter.
<HeMan> bamsefar: ska bara hitta en switch att logga in på
<HeMan> bamsefar: vad dom heter dns-mässigt altså
<bamsefar> Jaha
<HeMan> äsch, måste nog ner i hallen för det
<bamsefar> :P
<HeMan> får ta det vid tillfälle då
<HeMan> nu ska tweakas kösystem!
<bamsefar> Yay :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Leker du mycket med hadoop? :)
<Barre> wb HeMan
<HeMan> undra om Tele2 gjorde om våran IPv6-routing just?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ojdå, ska ni få native? :)
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo
<HeMan> bamsefar: vi har ett riktigt IPv6-nät från Tele2 men deras access-router kunde inte köra IPv6 så vi har haft en tunnel in till en router som kan det
<bamsefar> HeMan: I see
<bamsefar> HeMan: Du sitter på scania nu eller?
<HeMan> bamsefar: Tele2-länken är till kontoret
<HeMan> bamsefar: men jag sitter fysiskt på Scania
<bamsefar> HeMan: Ah
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag ska dra upp min ipv6 mot tele2 i nästa vecka. :)
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: coolt
<HeMan> bamsefar: trevligt!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Men jag har egna ip-adresser.
<cHarNe2> måste föbereda mig på ipv6 snart också.
<bamsefar> HeMan: Alltid :)
<HeMan> fick lära mig om 192.88.99.1-tunnel-end-pointen för något tag sedan, den är intressant
<yeager> vår chefsutvecklare har skrivit massa böcker om ipv6.. riktigt smart kille
<bamsefar> yeager: Coolt
<Barre> bah... ipv6 är en fluga.. tacka vet jag IPX/SPX över tokenring...
<bamsefar> Barre: Oja
<amelia> :)
<yeager> Qing Li heter han... http://books.google.se/books?id=6nNjcItz6H4C&pg=PR25&lpg=PR25&dq=ipv6+qing+li&source=bl&ots=MFElrUyN2D&sig=Llx7LvgUh_jBGx0fBuwCzbIeUh4&hl=sv&ei=DKxTTbaaKsqXOrXKsbwJ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=9&sqi=2&ved=0CF8Q6AEwCA#v=onepage&q&f=false
<Barre> detta är väl bara jag som tycker är otroligt roligt http://fcotr.org/  http://lonesysadmin.net/2011/01/20/fibre-channel-over-token-ring-presentation-wi-vmug/
<Coffe> Mörrn
<HeMan> ATM ska det va!
<amelia> decnet
<Coffe> Barre,  du ska inte förbi här något snart? tänkte på de med batteriet
<Barre> Coffe: ahhh... det hade jag helt glömt bort...
<Barre> Coffe: vi får väl ta en lunch snart?
<HeMan> både tokenring, IPX och decnet är lite charmigt
<Coffe> Barre,  ja tack
<HeMan> ATM är, umm, inte charmigt... :)
<HeMan> Barre: är du uttråkad?
<Barre> HeMan: mycket
<Barre> HeMan: förlåt, jag manar: ja
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Du kan komma hit och bjuda på lite storage! ;)
<HeMan> Barre: jag kan nöja mig med kanelbullar
<bamsefar> Jag tror jag ska bjuda Barre och HeMan på kaffe och bullar när jag ska designa mina nya storage-burkar.
<bamsefar> Jag kan behöva lite input då.
<Barre> bamsefar: anything för you :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Cool, jag kan till och med hjälpa dig att dra TP om du hjälper mig med det. :)
<HeMan> Barre: kul att du fick svar från kulturskaparna!
<HeMan> Barre: inte så oväntat svaret dock...
<bamsefar> Kulturskaparna?
<HeMan> bamsefar: på twitter
<bamsefar> Läskigt!
<Barre> HeMan: de är NÖTTER
<Barre> bamsefar: du var alltså allvarlig när du behövde prata lagring?
<bamsefar> Barre: Ja, på lite sikt iaf. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: roooligt :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Det kommer dock bli supermicro, inga  SAN. ;)
<bamsefar> Utan jag vill ha "filservrar"
<Barre> blä... jag är övertygad om att du behöver en HCP, inbyggd disaster-resilliant, versioning, object-copy och metadatahantering... som byggt för mediahantering.
<bamsefar> Barre: Eller inte. ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Men jag behöver prestanda för lite pengar. :)
<HeMan> Barre: jo, men ändå intressant att dom svarar en som rantar om deras dåligheter
<HeMan> bamsefar: har du någon leverantör av Supermicro-prylar?
<Barre> bamsefar: jag förstår. högprestanda, stor volym och hög tillgänglighet för 0:- ;P
<Barre> HeMan: samt...
<Barre> HeMan: sant menar jag så klar
<bamsefar> Barre: :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Det har jag.
<Barre> bamsefar: HeMan säljer supermicroprylar...
<HeMan> precis!
<Barre> HeMan: jag vill köpa!!! BILLIGT för att jag är så snygg
<HeMan> Barre: vi har upprättat ett snygghetsindex så du får inte köpa av oss
<HeMan> Barre: vi har inte råd att sälja prylar SÅ billigt...
<Barre> HeMan: jag förstår, jag är för snygg
<bamsefar>  Frostglans, Mija Molia Mjau heter han jag köper supermicroprylar av idag. :)
<amelia> hihi
<bamsefar> Han hette typ martin förut va?
<Barre> mullet va?
<bamsefar> Mmm
<bamsefar> SÃ¥ klart.
<HeMan> Barre: och lite snö
<HeMan> Barre: ah, trodde det stod mulet...
<HeMan> intressant, 192.88.99.1 termineras ett routinghop närmare än min vanliga sixxs-tunnel till port80
<HeMan> man kanske måste köra upp en sån tunnel med!
<HeMan> den som har flest ipv6-tunnlar när han dör...
<bamsefar> :P
<HeMan> ...han dör i alla fall!
<bamsefar> Jepp
<HeMan> nått tips på schyst rock att lyssna på?
<HeMan> lite likt Cowboys and Aliens gärna
<HeMan> äh, jag låter Last.fm välja!
<HeMan> ...som vanligt...
<Barre> vill indexera alla mina dokument på mina maskiner så jag kan söka efter dessa i en portal, förslag på verktyg
<puttek> Någon som har haft liknande problem. Jag försöker skriva ett inlägg på flashback, när jag väljer "skicka svar" så skickas det ej och istället försöker firefox hämta hem en fil som heter "newreplay.php". :O
<speakman> ladda hem den och begå upphovsrättsintrång
<Coffe> puttek,  låter som dom har problem med deras server
<speakman> en fantastisk feature hos php förresten. Prova gärna ladda hem /config.php eller /db_config.php
<puttek> Coffe, Okej. Felet ligger hos dom iaf? Det var härligt.
<puttek> Jag tryckte på knappen som tillfälligt stänger av musplattan, nu vill den inte starta igen. Är det vanligt?
<Coffe> hur sätter man att den ena defaul route har högra prio än den andra ?
<Norrland_jr> Coffe: route add 0.0.0.0 ethX metric 0
<Coffe> Norrland_jr,  det är ppp scriptet som sätter den. men klart värt att testa , tack
<Norrland_jr> Coffe: är väl en templösning iaf :)
<puttek> Funkar klockrent att göra inlägg på fb i windows, så deras sida är det nog inget fel på.
<phnom> Jag kommer inte åt flashback alls, får 503
<puttek> Mystiskt. Här funkar den perfekt, iaf nu.
 * larsemil tänker på amelia varje gång det städas hemma eftersom hon tipsade om walk of life som städlåt
<madbear> jag ska ge ett tips
<madbear> Steve Fry - Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy  Original Soundtrack - 33. Reasons To Be Miserable (His Name  Is Marvin)
<madbear> passar bra till städning och diskning
<poller> Hur menar ni nu?
<poller> Diskar gör ju diskmaskinen
<poller> Och städar gör frugan
<madbear> tänk om jag e frugan.. och diskmaskinen? :D
<poller> Taskigt läge :)
<poller> Jag ska inte säga något, vi drar in full jämställdhetsbonus på vår föräldraledighet.
<t^> jag får meka bil och städa :(
<t^> fixa avloppen och laga kläder
 * t^ ist ein bitch
<larsemil> vi delar på städning
<larsemil> madbear: tyvärr inte min typ av städmusik
<larsemil> därimot robyn - dancing on my own
<phnom> top gun anthem på repeat, det är bra städmusik det.
<madbear> larsemil: vadå du är för smart för att städa
<madbear> precis vad den går ut på :D
<kodein> lite glad tysk popmusik, typ Feindflug eller Suicide Commando brukar funka bra som städmusik :)
<kodein> fast SC är ju iofs belgare
<puttek> Dags för Geografi. :(
<larsemil> madbear: tyvärr inte så smart...
<larsemil> men kreativ och driftig
<madbear> du sköter ju drift :P
<madbear> då måste man vara driftig
<HeMan> eller sysla med drifting
<madbear> det gör väl alla i bjurs
<HeMan> eller driva med folk
<barzam> poller: fick hem lapp om jämställdhetsbonus också, ska se hur mycket bonus det blir
<poller> Det diffar några dagar här bara från att vara 50/5
<poller> 0
<poller> Men de gör ju sitt bästa för att krångla till allt sånt
<poller> Leta reda på gamla lönespecar från 2009 och så
<amelia> lol
<amelia> nått ska ni väl ha att göra när ni är lediga. :P
<poller> Eller hur, att ta hand om barn är inte tillräkligt
<poller> Jag börjar jobba 2a maj, det blir nice
<Coffe> HeMan,  mediaspelare eller bygga egen ?
<Barre> Coffe: HeMan kommer garanterat säga bytt, MythTV
<Barre> s/tt/gg/
<Coffe> nja då blir det xbmc
<amelia> poller: var ska du jobba då?
<poller> Jag ska bli sån lunixdriftare
<amelia> poller: gött, var du inte det innan också? :P
<poller> Typ
<amelia> poller: får man fråga var?
<poller> zetup.se
<andol> poller: Är det nya eller gamla?
<amelia> ah, cool. det ska väl bli skönt att börja jobba igen? :)
<poller> De har väl hållt på sen 80-talet iaf
<poller> Men det nya fräcka namnet kom nu på 2000-talet såklart
<poller> amelia: Det blir nice ja, börjar klia i fingrarna. Varit hemma i över ett år nu
 * andol tycker förövrigt det var lite småkul att se Lerum nämnas, då det är där han är uppväxt.
<amelia> poller: jag fattar inte hur du står ut... men det är kanske bara jag. :P
<poller> Det är helt ok, när det är ens egna barn
<poller> Andras barn är rätt hemska
<amelia> poller: haha, true that... jag låter bli att chansa, tänk om mina barn är läskiga... med tanke på vilka gener de får är risken rätt stor. :P
<larsemil> haha. så tycker jag med, att andra barn är granska tråkiga. men min prinsessa är världens bästa
<poller> :-]
<larsemil> amelia: jobbigt när barnen vill ha en storserver istället för napp med sig i sängen liksom
<amelia> poller: fast fortfarande, vara borta från jobbet i över ett år.. barn eller inte... skulle klättrat på väggarna. för att inte tala om bamsefar.. :P
<bamsefar> Haha
<poller> Du klättrar väl redan på honom?
<poller> Eller hur menar ni?
<poller> :-]
<larsemil> om man tror att det är händelselöst att vara hemma med barn så...
<_sara_> Det snöar i Stockholm, Vad gör den där du är?
<phnom> _sara_: Den hoppar upp och ner och viftar med armarna.
<_sara_> hur vädret? @ phnom
<phnom> Nä, det är rätt grått ute, regnar lite :)
<amelia> larsemil: händelselöst är det nog inte... men frågan är väl om man tycker att händelser som bajs och gallskrikande är roliga.
<speakman> Det roliga blir ju när dom kommer upp lite i ålder.
 * speakman = tvåbarnsfar
<speakman> Äldsta är fem år nu, och nu sitter vi på kvällarna och spelar Minecraft tillsammans :)
<Philip5> speakman: och du lär dem att bli goda förlorare varje gång ;)
<speakman> Det är ju det som är det fina med Minecraft. Det finns inga förlorare ;)
<Philip5> så pass
<speakman> Har ni missat det spelet så rekommenderar jag en koll på youtube
<speakman> vanebildande till max...
<Philip5> speakman: du har nog missat att läsa till dig uppfostran av hon som skrev den här boken: http://www.aftonbladet.se/wendela/barn/article8543287.ab
<maxjezy> jaha, ni pratar barn och bajs utan mig
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja för du är en sådan svikare
<maxjezy> ja visst :)
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> du svek ju dagon_ inatt
<Philip5> tok heller
<Philip5> jag satte honom i arbete
<speakman> Barn kan bara dom får möjligheten. Så brukar jag se på det. Och med tanke på hur fort min femåring lärt sig Minecraft så inser man vilken enorm potential det finns i de yngre.
<maxjezy> dagon_> jäkla philip till att bara sticka
<maxjezy> 02:58 var klockan då
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> ja han skulle ju rendera på tid så vi kunde jämföra en scen i blender
<maxjezy> ok, vem vann?
<Philip5> du borde också köra den scenen
<maxjezy> nissan?
<Philip5> nej
<maxjezy> glas?
<maxjezy> är det yafaray eller internal?
<Philip5> internal
<maxjezy> koolt
<Philip5> http://www.blenderguru.com/recreate-the-hallway-scene-from-inception-part-2-of-2/
<maxjezy> har du gjort scenen själv?
<maxjezy> eller laddat ner
<Philip5> filen för den där scenen med default inställningar
<Philip5> han skulle göra en scen själv inspirerad av den där
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> världens tråkigaste scen de där
<Philip5> men så skulle vi jämföra tid det tog att rendera den där scenen som den är
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> du är så kritisk ;)
<maxjezy> sänker samples på glossy dörren så går det fortare
<maxjezy> ingen som märker någon större skillnad :P
<Philip5> för mig tog det 13.24 min att rendera scenen som den är
<Philip5> fusk
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> ja ska testa då
<maxjezy> jävla blenderguru ass
<maxjezy> han gav mig ingen kritik på min supermario scen i senaste focused critique
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> maxjezy: vem? dagon?
<maxjezy> Philip5, andrew price på blenderguru
<maxjezy> jag skickade in min supermario scen för att få kritik
<maxjezy> men nej nej
<maxjezy> den var för bra
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> fanns inget att säga så han blev stum av häpnad
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> har du börjat rendera?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> 5 minuter har gått
<Philip5> lär nog ta en stund för dig
<maxjezy> den har börjat bit för bit
<Philip5> undrar om min burk kommer vara mer än 10 gånger snabbare än du :D
<Philip5> din
<maxjezy> svårt att tro det
<maxjezy> halva är klar redan
<maxjezy> 8 minuter har passerat
<maxjezy> strax
<maxjezy> någon som spelat canabalt?
<maxjezy> fett spel ass
<Philip5> inte jag
<maxjezy> google chrome spelen är grymma
<maxjezy> apparna till chrome
<Philip5> har jag nog inte testat
<maxjezy> testa det och testa supermario bros. också
<maxjezy> grymt att spela supermario med megaman
<maxjezy> ass nice!
<maxjezy> hur lång tid tog dagons rendering?
<maxjezy> nu har min tagit 13 minuter
<maxjezy> och det har knappt hänt någonting
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://img225.imageshack.us/f/testscene.png/
<maxjezy> 13 minuter för den där skiten lixom
<maxjezy> där ger jag upp också
<maxjezy> inte värt att slita på hårdvaran för en sån där simpel scen
<maxjezy> modelleringen var ju skittråkig i den scenen
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> "halva är klar redan. 8 minuter har passerat" vad hände med det?
<Philip5> ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: så jag vann?!!? ;P
<maxjezy> ja skojade till det
<maxjezy> ja du vann
<Philip5> hehe, jag tycker det blev roligare efter du skojade till det :)
<maxjezy> jag tog bort ray trace och amb oc och indirekt lightning
<maxjezy> nu jävlar går det snabbt
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig
<maxjezy> resultatet blir säkert lika bra med :)
<Philip5> kanske inte
<maxjezy> snart klar sen är det väl nodes osv kvar bara
<maxjezy> får se
<Philip5> för mig tar det 19 sek att rendera scenen om jag tar bort dem
<Philip5> 19.43 sek
<maxjezy> haha :)
<maxjezy> hur tar du tid?
<Philip5> det står ju i blender när den är klar
<maxjezy> du tog bort mirror på dörrarna med?
<Philip5> nej
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> de gjorde jag
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> superfuskarn!
<maxjezy> jaja, din dator är fet tung
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> det var ju det jag ville höra... att det skulle vara så svårt att säga :P
<maxjezy> nå
<maxjezy> vad ska du göra med datorn då?
<Philip5> intel i7 2600k rules!
<Philip5> kompilera så jag kräks
<spacebug-> hum.. när jag listar routes med route så tar det evigheter om jag inte använder -n är det för att jag inte har satt metric rätt eller för att jag har så många routes eller annat?
<Philip5> som vanligt
<maxjezy> Philip5, gör du det frivilligt gratis?
<spacebug-> eller så är det för att dom itne har reverse dns kanske
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad menar du?
<maxjezy> kompilerar
<maxjezy> ppa grejerna
<maxjezy> osv
<Philip5> brukar du få betala för att hämta på min ppa?
<maxjezy> ibland
<maxjezy> genom en motprestation
<Philip5> betala med att säga att min dator är fet tung :D
<maxjezy> dvs, jag får krångla lite och ge dig lite cred för att du är uppe med uppdateringar snabbt
<Philip5> lyssna på allt mitt skitsnack :D
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> får göra lite reklam för dig på min välbesökta blogg med
<maxjezy> blog
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska vi ha en liten tävling här sen när dagon kommit igång ordentligt
<amelia> maxjezy: hur går det med din matblog?
<maxjezy> modellera och rendera något efter en referensbild tex
<amelia> maxjezy: vad var url:en nu igen?
<maxjezy> amelia, jo de går bra
<maxjezy> myfatfoodworld.blogspot.com
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det en tävling vem som renderar fortast?
<maxjezy> Philip5, närmast efterlikna originalfoto
<maxjezy> med material osv
<maxjezy> och modellering
<amelia> maxjezy: du som har massa fantasi, kan du inte hitta på lite shysst mat utan kolhydrater? :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe, vad är lördagskorv??
<maxjezy> Philip5, det är damn godt
<maxjezy> lite som jaktkorv
<maxjezy> men utan "bitarna"
<maxjezy> amelia, jodå
<maxjezy> jag har fotat en hel del mera men inte uppdaterat
<Philip5> aldrig smakat. trodde det var typ falukorv och det är riktigt äckligt
<maxjezy> mest fiskrätter
<maxjezy> Philip5, det är sjukt godt
<maxjezy> finsk delikatess
<maxjezy> falukorv är lite nasty
<amelia> Philip5: oh, det finns alltså fler som hatar falukorv.. trodde jag var ensam.
<Philip5> amelia: nä det är djävulens påfund
<amelia> när jag är dum mot bamsefar hotar han med att laga korv i ugn.. :(
<Philip5> amelia: "hemlagad potatismos med grym sallad och fiskpinnar" såg ju nästan ut som hälsomat på den där sidan
 * kodein äter inte gärna falukorv
<Philip5> vi får bilda en anti-falukorvklubb
<amelia> Philip5: hehe, jag äter inte potatis, pasta, ris eller något med vitt mjöl eller socker..
<amelia> Philip5: ja, på facebook. så får vi vara med på tv. :P
<Philip5> amelia: för att du inte gillar eller allergi?
<kodein> det är inte mycket korv jag uppskattar öht, egentligen. det är väl egentligen bara gustafskorv jag tycker om :)
<kodein> amelia: "Idag har det skapats en grupp på facebook"
<Philip5> potatis tycker jag är överskattat men pasta är gott
<amelia> Philip5: för att det inte är bra för mig. :)
<kodein> mandelpotatis <3
<Philip5> finns det något tråkigare än kokt vinterpotatis?
<kodein> svårt att säga, då jag inte mäktar med att köpa hem nån potatis från butikerna pga den dåliga kvalitutta de har.
<speakman> pärer?
<Philip5> ja
<kodein> "jop"
<maxjezy> jag har varit inne på potatismos träsket ett tag nu
<maxjezy> http://myfatfoodworld.blogspot.com/
<maxjezy> uppdaterade lite
<maxjezy> hemlagat mos är nice
<madbear> hur transporterar du det mellan hemmet och kiosken då?
<kodein> hink.
<spacebug-> yo UkuleleSolen
<UkuleleSolen> Hej
<spacebug-> köpte en sån asus i morses.. kommer i morgon.. så då kan jag berätta sen om det funkar bra eller inte
<UkuleleSolen> Kan passa på att fråga, med en gång:
<maxjezy> tjena UkuleleSolen
<UkuleleSolen> Sitter och nyinstallerar en annan dator och jag kommer inte ihåg hur man lägger till det här rummet, i exempelvis Pidgin
<UkuleleSolen> eller Empathy
<cHarNe2> UkuleleSolen: vad för rum? det är väll bara att ställa datorn där du vill ha den?
<maxjezy> cHarNe2, chatrum antar jag :)
<cHarNe2> :D
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, jag kan inte hjälpa dig då jag inte använder något av de programmen
<maxjezy> rekommenderar xchat för irc användande
<cHarNe2> irssi for life
<maxjezy> cHarNe2, näe
<maxjezy> irssi for death
<cHarNe2> :(
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> antii, jobbar du?
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, jag tänkte närmast på chattrum, ja
<UkuleleSolen> Men det finns väl standardinställning som är lika oavsett klient?
<maxjezy> denna server heter ju irc.freenode.org
<maxjezy> lägg till det, kanalen heter #ubuntu-se
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: ser ut som pidin bara klarar messages inte kanaler
<maxjezy> pidgin ska fungera med kanaler
<maxjezy> polaren använder det
<spacebug-> jag gjorde ett snabbkonto nu och gick in.. skriver /msg mitt_nick_på_piding hej    så komemr det upp en ruta med hej där
<spacebug-> hum ok
<UkuleleSolen> jag använder Pidgin nu, på min laptop.
<UkuleleSolen> Det dumma är att jag kan inte utläsa från den här datorn vilka inställningar jag ska ha på den andra :)
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, utf-8 tror jag
<maxjezy> på charset
<maxjezy> vet inte vilka inställningar du mer behöver
<maxjezy> nickname och lösenord om det är reggat
<_sara_> anyone been to Orsa- Grönklitt and is located in the county Dalarna
<_sara_> ?
<UkuleleSolen> är "nätverk" samma som server möjligen?
<puttek> Kom och smaka på mina underbart goda fiskpinnar istället!
<maxjezy> puttek, gör du egna?
<maxjezy> :)
<kodein> jag hade velat åka till björnparken nån gång, men jag har hört att de tar rätt mycket i inträde
<madbear> jag kan guida dig ner i ett ide om du vill kodein
<madbear> trampade rätt ner i ett förut :D
<madbear> tur att det inte låg nån madbear där
<kodein> tack, men det låter som ett jaktbrottsåtal waiting to happen
<madbear> nu hänger jag inte med
<madbear> det är inget brott att leka med björnar ju
<test888> yay nu så
<test888> UkuleleSolen: jag hittade ett plugin som gjorde att jag kunde joina kanaler
<test888> IRC More, IRC Helper, de två aktiverade jag
<UkuleleSolen1> Hm
<UkuleleSolen> Titta, jag är inloggad på två ställen samtidigt :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<UkuleleSolen1> Cool :)
<UkuleleSolen> Nu kan jag spamma dubbelt så mycket
<kodein> yay!
<puttek> maxjezy, Njaaa, jag steker dom till perfektion iaf. :)
<UkuleleSolen1> Du menar; JAG kan spamma dubbelt så mycket?
<UkuleleSolen> osv
<UkuleleSolen> tack för hjälpen!
<UkuleleSolen> Och nu till funderingen jag hade för ett par dagar sedan :)
<UkuleleSolen> Jag skulle vilja synka mina filter och liknande mellan 2 thunderbird-klienter.
<UkuleleSolen> Har lagt mina datafiler i en dropbox-mapp, i tron om att det skulle vara lösningen. Men det funkar inte
<andol> HeMan: Hur går det med tjatandet på BBB angående IPv6?
<HeMan> andol: sådär...
<HeMan> andol: jag tjatar vidare och dom svarar "Inget nytt"
<HeMan> andol: iofs sa dom senast "vi testar på hemlig ort"
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen1, https://addons.mozilla.org/af/thunderbird/addon/thunderbird-message-filter-imp/
<maxjezy> kanske det?
<andol> HeMan: Läste ju ett inlägg i LysKOM om en som haft kontakt med Tele2, och där det hela lät lösbart.
<UkuleleSolen1> maxjezy: Ska kolla. KAN ju vara en plugin jag missat
<HeMan> andol: för icke privat-personer så kan Tele2
<HeMan> andol: vi kör det "på riktigt" på jobbet
<UkuleleSolen1> Använder en sync-plugin på firefox som funkar väldigt bra
<andol> Ahh, kanske var så då.
<HeMan> andol: dvs det är Tele2 som leverera IPv6, men tyvärr har dom inte rätt hårdvara på plats så vi har en tunnel mot dem
<UkuleleSolen1> maxjezy: Det där var väl bara för att expertera och importera?
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen1, oj, läste fel tidigare
<maxjezy> ja, exportera från en klient till att importera i en annan
<maxjezy> sync verkar det iinte finnas ännu
<maxjezy> vad jag läser nu
<maxjezy> men verkar komma i framtiden
<UkuleleSolen1> Jag vill att när jag lägger till ett filter i ena klienten, ska det också dyka upp i den andra
<Coffe> någon som kör ipv6 ?
<HeMan> Coffe: !
<andol> <---
<andol> Coffe:  whois arrakis.se | grep nserver:
<Coffe> jag ska börja titta på att ha det i våra system
<Coffe> men måste få tag i adresser först.
<andol> HeMan: Förresten, någon särskilt anledning du kör med PTR som folk? För att du vill att det ska synas på IRC att du faktiskt är IPv6:ig? :)
<HeMan> Coffe: om du bara vill testa kan du köra en tunnel mot 192.88.99.1, http://wiki.debian.org/DebianIPv6
<HeMan> andol: det är Tele2 som administrerar reverse-dns'en och jag har inte brytt mig om att be dom lägga in den
<HeMan> andol: egentligen borde vi begära delegering, men men
<Coffe> HeMan, nja , mer ute efter få överblick , så jag vet vad som kommer att krävas, för jag har ju kontor i kina och så,  och ingen ide att köra med nat sen, men då kommer det ju hur man ordnar så den routar över VPN inte går över internet
<Coffe> sedan även hur e fungerar med bind etc
<andol> HeMan: Tja, då ni ändå verkar ha DNS-server för southpole.se så verkar det ju inte bökigare att låta samma maskiner även tillhandahålla ptr-zoner?
<EAG> finns det nån bra introduktion till allt praktiskt kring ipv6?
<HeMan> andol: precis, det är antingen en delegering så vi kan vara våran egen reverse, eller låta dom fortsätta vara reverse men be dom uppdatera
<andol> HeMan: Tja, spelar ju *egentligen* ingen roll för min del hur ni gör. Mest att ip-adresser utan ordentlig reverse är en utav mina mer eller mindre rationella pet-peeves.
<HeMan> nu är det hemgång!
<virtuald> är det meningen att man ska ha en ptr "wildcard" för t.ex. en /64?
<virtuald> eller hur ska det funka egentligen med dynamiska adresser (och privacy extensions)
<Coffe> EAG,  jag har inte hitat någon än
<EAG> ok
<Coffe> EAG,  hittar jag något säger jag till
<EAG> schysst!
<Philip5> maxjezy: dagon var snabbare än dig med scenen ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, några få minuter?
<maxjezy> verkar som dagon
<maxjezy> har en trasig dator nu
<maxjezy> renderingen brände nog allt från nätel till tangentbordet och musen
<maxjezy> har inte sett han online på länge
<Philip5> har han på jabber
<Philip5> han gjorde den där scenen utan att fuska som du på 24 min 10 sek
<Philip5> ops, 23 min 10 sek
<maxjezy> ok, han är väl sjuk fortfarande
<Philip5> har jag inte frågat
<maxjezy> halv 8 hos mig nu
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Philip5> redan?
<maxjezy> repris
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> bra program dock
<Philip5> maxjezy: kan lugna dig med att säga att dagon inte är sjuk längre :;)
<Philip5> bara strul med sitt shell
<dagon_> maxjezy: saknar du mig? :P
<Philip5> speak of the devil...
<Philip5> dagon_: han gick och kollade på tv
<dagon_> meh
<Philip5> svikare
<dagon_> ja
<Philip5> han tyckte väl att det var lika bra när du inte var här ändå
<dagon_> dagens ungdomar
<Philip5> mäh! dumma launchpad att rejecta min upload då
<maxjezy> dagon_, ja
<dagon_> :>
<maxjezy> man blev ju lite orolig
<maxjezy> Philip5, det är nog för att jag hittat skadlig kod i dina program
<maxjezy> så ja ringde launchpad
<maxjezy> de skulle utreda dig grundligt
<maxjezy> näe, ja skojade bara
<maxjezy> de kanske du haja
<maxjezy> men men
<maxjezy> för att säkerställa så
<maxjezy> vad gör ni gubbar då?
<dagon_> jag kollar arkiv x
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> senaste filmen eller?
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> säsongerna
<dagon_> är på säsong 2 nu
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> måste ta mig en titt på det jag med någon dag
<dagon_> sjukt nice
<dagon_> btw
<dagon_> det tog mig ca 23 min att renderera scenen från inception :)
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> jag orka inte låta den köra klart
<maxjezy> inte värt att slita på min söta lilla netbook
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> dagon_: maxjezy gav upp efter drygt 13 min när hans dator bara hade renderat en liten strimma :D
<dagon_> :P
<Philip5> dagon_: lite skillnad mot oss som sitter på feta burkar :D
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> heja feta burkar!
<maxjezy> jaja, nu ska vi inte mobba mig
<dagon_> feta burkar btw!
<maxjezy> min burk är smidigt fet
<maxjezy> så har jag en bamboo
<Philip5> maxjezy: du som gillar fet mat borde ju gilla feta burkar! :D
<dagon_> jag vågar inte testa på min netbook :P
<maxjezy> har ni en bamboo?
<maxjezy> nej, ingen bamboo där inte.
<dagon_> jag har en mindre ritplatta
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> fast nu ska jag strax åka och träna bort fettet
<maxjezy> Philip5, den som spar han har
<Philip5> jo
<dagon_> jag ska nog leka med min netbook idag
<dagon_> jag saknar den
<haffe> 'leka' 'netbook'
<haffe> Är det en avancerad omskrivning för någonting?
<dagon_> få inga idéer nu
<haffe> Ok.
<dagon_> coobra: där?
<maxjezy> datorn är ingenting utan sin rättmätiga ägare
<maxjezy> vart tog snuset vägen
<dagon_> det ligger under min läpp
<Norrland_jr> Philip5: tjo, snabb fråga. Har du några nya drivrutiner för ATI i ditt repo?
<Philip5> nope, använder inte ati och kan inte kolla så de funkar i så fall
<Norrland_jr> oki
<Norrland_jr> då vet jag :)
<Philip5> har bara för nvidia
<Norrland_jr> mkay
<Norrland_jr> yesyes, brb
<maxjezy> http://www.tv4play.se/Arkiv/Blandat?title=har_bryter_rickard_sjoberg_ihop_av_skratt&videoid=1220559&utm_medium=keep-watching&utm_source=elva.tv&utm_campaign=tv4play.se&utm_content=video-2
<maxjezy> knarkar han?
<realubot> Är det svårt att administrera 100 eller 1000 MySQL-databaser? Kommer det bli många krascher och kräva mycket manuellt support?
<realubot> Eller sköter sig databaserna självt när man har startat upp allt (typ som Ubuntu Server)?
<realubot> Hur "stabilt" är MySQL?
<kodein> mysql är en leksaksdatabas.
<kodein> så, det var dagens flamebait.
<anickname> Är det någon som har koll på vart man kan hitta information om hur man kan skicka ljudsignaler till en världdator över nätverk?
<EAG> vill du sända ljud från en dator till en annan?
<anickname> Exakt. SÃ¥ man slipper dra massa sladdar.
<EAG> det går att göra om du pillar lite med inställningarna i pulseaudio
<EAG> man kan skapa ljudsänkor och skicka ljudet över nätverk
<EAG> du får nog mecka lite på egen hand dock
<anickname> Onekligen. Pulseaudio asså. Ska kolla på saken.
<EAG> pulseaudio är redan installerat i ubuntu
<anickname> EAG låter avancerat. Men nu vet jag vart jag ska leta. :)
<EAG> nja det är inte så fruktansvärt avancerat faktiskt
<anickname> Verkar inte ha någon man sida dock
<EAG> kolla på pulseaudios hemsida
<EAG> det finns en del grejer där
<anickname> Im on it
<realubot> Här har ni lite att läsa om ni inte har något annat att göra: http://www.svd.se/kulturnoje/nyheter/avhopparen-om-kaoset-inom-wikileaks_5931995.svd
<kodein> det finns alltid saker att göra
<realubot> kodein: Vad gör du då?
<kodein> tja, nu t.ex. tänkte jag nog såvva
<kodein> efter det ska jag nog vakna.
<realubot> kodein: Jaha.
<kodein> (och så har jag redan läst den där artikeln)
<kodein> du kan läsa http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/how-one-security-firm-tracked-anonymousand-paid-a-heavy-price.ars/ efter det :)
<EAG> finns det nått bra program för att exportera tabeller från pdf-filer till excel/OO spreadsheets som är open source?
<puttek> Någon som vet om awn har stöd för bookmarks?
<kodein> 1. vad är awn
<sandelius> kodein: en dock?
<kodein> 2. dock?
<cahoot> en list med stora ikoner
<kodein> jaha
<cahoot> (tror jag)
<puttek> Docka, yes.
<maxjezy> Philip5, tja
<maxjezy> gick träningen bra?
<Philip5> yo
<Philip5> yes
<maxjezy> kommer brudarna sukta på stranden i sommar nu?
<maxjezy> eller kommer du spendera sommaren här med oss på IRC
<Philip5> styrketräning överkropp och lite kondition på crosstrainer
<Philip5> både och
<maxjezy> irc på stranden FTW
<maxjezy> då kommer brudarna oavsätt träning inför sommaren
<Philip5> det är grejer det
<haffe> Penisen växer flera meter per dag.
<Philip5> man får träna så man blir en vältränad nerd :D
<maxjezy> haffe, de måste vara jobbigt
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.leocad.org/
<maxjezy> kan du inte fixa det till din ppa?
<Philip5> heja sverige!
<Philip5> maxjezy: kanske jag kan titta på efter hockeyn
<maxjezy> är det hockey så här dags
<maxjezy> hoppas det är NHL
<maxjezy> lite action
<Philip5> sverige mot tjeckerna
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> testar leocad i wine först
<maxjezy> om skiten är bra
<maxjezy> ska gå att exportera som 3ds
<Philip5> maxjezy: verkar det vara något kul då när du testar i wine?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> alla legobitar finns typ
<maxjezy> helt sjukt stort galleri
<maxjezy> bara exportera till blender :)
<Philip5> :)
<maxjezy> tekniklego och duplo med
<Philip5> oj
<maxjezy> länge sökt efter ett bra paket med alla bitar i till blender
<maxjezy> tänkte inte på att de fanns såna här program
<Philip5> då ska vi se
<Philip5> maxjezy: apropå legogubbar :D   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UQmY57qrfw
<maxjezy> Philip5, dom där är nice
<Philip5> det är ju också en remake med legogubbar av deras gamla video
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-S6JiWArNmFg/TVRgZ1EWukI/AAAAAAAABAU/RcaaCmq_01Y/s1600/legomanwithaxe.jpg
<maxjezy> en legogubbe jag gjorde från programmet
<maxjezy> exporterade bitarna för sig och satte ihop i blender
<maxjezy> tog någon minut att bygga och rendera totalt
<maxjezy> får man lite flow på det så går det nog snabbare med
<maxjezy> armarna sitter inte 100%
<maxjezy> bara en test
<Philip5> maxjezy: ops, glömde visst
<maxjezy> Philip5, vikket?
<maxjezy> LeoCAD duger i wine
<maxjezy> kanske att grafiken blir bättra native
<maxjezy> idk
<maxjezy> lite dålig previewkänsla
<maxjezy> grafiken i det andra legoprogrammet sög verkligen
<Philip5> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/43/leocad038.png
<maxjezy> Philip5, du som leker?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> galet program
<Philip5> satte bara ut några
<maxjezy> helt sjukt mycket olika saker
<maxjezy> sök på torso i programmet
<maxjezy> finns en hel del :)
<maxjezy> navigering i programmet var inte lätt
<maxjezy> i 3dvyn
<Philip5> nä inte så intuitiv
<Philip5> laddar upp det på ppan nu
<maxjezy> coolt :)
<maxjezy> hamnar det i menyn under grafik? :)
<Philip5> jepp
<maxjezy> smidigt
<maxjezy> då kan jag avinstallera wine igen
<Philip5> jag fick föra menygrej för det hade de inte gjort
<Philip5> föra=göra
<maxjezy> jag leta som sjutton efter ett exporterscript till blender från det andra skitprogrammet
<maxjezy> lego's egna program
<maxjezy> hitta ingenting som fungerade
<maxjezy> och lego programmet ville inte exportera i det formatet jag behövde
<Philip5> den exporterar till .obj
<Philip5> och blender kan importera .obj
<maxjezy> jag exporterar till 3ds
<maxjezy> i LeoCAD
<maxjezy> lego digital designer exporterar till Ldraw och LXF
<maxjezy> och lite andra LXF format
<maxjezy> bätte navigering i det dock
<maxjezy> men programmet i sig är mer barnsligt
<maxjezy> ser ut som någonting man får med i en happymealbox
<Philip5> har du hunnit testa än då?
<maxjezy> klar?
<maxjezy> verkar så :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<maxjezy> Philip5, ser du hur många gånger program laddats ner från din launchpad
<maxjezy> hitta en bugg i 2.5
<maxjezy> varje gång när jag klickar på rendera så återställer den rotation på objekt
<Philip5> ser inte det
<maxjezy> skumt
<maxjezy> hittade en cool liten finess
<maxjezy> minfig wisard
<maxjezy> wizard
<maxjezy> bygga ihop gubbar snabbt och effektivt
<realubot> Har dom fixat buggen i Pidgin som gör att det inte går att adda folk än?
<realubot> Det går inte att adda folk som har hotmail-adress.
<maxjezy> realubot, den buggen finns i de flesta msn
<maxjezy> bara amsn som fungerar hyffsat
<maxjezy> och empati
<Philip5> maxjezy: japp
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/it44cp9i/lego.png
<Philip5> :D
<maxjezy> haha :)
<maxjezy> renderat i blender?
<maxjezy> kör lite ambient oklutsion :)
<maxjezy> bästa programmet ever
<maxjezy> efter blender då
<maxjezy> vore fett och ha alla dom där i blender
<maxjezy> ett script för att bygga lego
<maxjezy> legoblender
<Philip5> japp
<maxjezy> snyggt med simfot och snösko
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Det börjar bli tröttsamt ju.
<maxjezy> realubot, kör live msn i windows
<maxjezy> på en skrivbordsyta
<maxjezy> xp duger ju gott till det
<maxjezy> eller kör jabber :)
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> google talk funkar ju de med
<maxjezy> jag diggar verkligen chromium nu när apparna kom
<maxjezy> skitnice webläsare
<maxjezy> bye bye firefox
<maxjezy> bye bye ipad
<maxjezy> them'a history in a week
<Philip5> maxjezy: var det någon skillnad på linux och windowsversionen av leocad?
<maxjezy> japp
<Philip5> vad?
<maxjezy> tror det är något med interfacet
<maxjezy> gtk eller va de är
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> det blir uppdelat snyggare i linux
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> vet inte vad som används i windows
<Philip5> borde iof också vara gtk men kanske inte smälter in lika bra
<maxjezy> färgpaletten är bättre i linux med
<maxjezy> i windows var det någon fyra färgers skitgrej
<maxjezy> fatta inte hur man manövrerade den
<maxjezy> dagon_, det är bara installera leocad nu
<maxjezy> så animerar vi lego :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Köra Windows för att få Live Messenger? Tss...
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det för nytt med appar till Chromium?
<maxjezy> app store
<maxjezy> finns en 3D app där
<maxjezy> 3Dtin
<maxjezy> heter den
<maxjezy> bygga 3D direkt i webläsaren
<Philip5> maxjezy: dagon_ har väl somnat
<maxjezy> supermariobros. appen är bäst dock
<maxjezy> Philip5, säkert så
<maxjezy> han har ju varit sjuk
<maxjezy> de tar på krafterna
<Philip5> men nu är han frisk säger han
<maxjezy> bra det :)
<maxjezy> coola baseplates det finns i leocad
<maxjezy> värsta vägarna o grejer
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-11
<Philip5> hehe, du är helt frälst... du kommer inte ens behöva blender längre
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad kör du för musikspelare?
<maxjezy> audicious
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> jag behöver ju blender för att rendera animationer
<Philip5> jag gjorde en update idag men så rejectade launchpad den och så har jag inte fixat till den för uppladdning bara
<Philip5> 2.4.3
<maxjezy> märkte dock att man snabbt hamna i högt vertextal
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> med legobitarna
<maxjezy> kräver bra grafikkort för att hålla igång miljoner såna
<Philip5> och du har ju en så fet dator
<maxjezy> så kan man ju ställa in onödig grafik till bounding box
<maxjezy> synd att last.fm gick commercial
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> hade varit nice att köra amarok annars
<maxjezy> det hade väl last.fm plugin?
<Philip5> amarok är najs
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> finns det fler som har
<Philip5> ska slänga upp audacious_2.4.3 nu
<Philip5> ubuntu har den i natty men de har ju strypt den och inte stöd för lika mycket grejs som min :)
<maxjezy> ja kör nog najs
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> jag råkade ställa in min till winamp skin
<maxjezy> nu vet ja inte hur ja får tillbaka det
<Philip5> i inställningarna under skinns tror jag
<maxjezy> ah, nu hittade jag
<maxjezy> som ja letade igår
<maxjezy> ser bäst ut med allt i samma theme
<Philip5> fast jag gillar den bäst som winamp och xmms-skinnet så man känner sig lite old school
<Philip5> och det är ju typ bara jag som har byggt stödet för bauer stereophonic
<Philip5> fast det kanske inte är världens viktigaste plugin
<Philip5> bland det roligaste med audacious är ju alla effekter och sånt den har stöd för
<Philip5> kul att leka lite med ibland
<Philip5> nä nu är det slut för idag
<Philip5> hörs
<Philip5> nite
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag är vaken!
<maxjezy> dagon_, my man
<maxjezy> what's app?
<dagon_> arkiv x
<dagon_> och snider lite på mitt bygge i blender
<dagon_> tänkte göra en skräckscen
<maxjezy> hallway scenen?
<dagon_> nja
<dagon_> använder den videon som referens iaf
<maxjezy> stearinljus och stenväggar
<dagon_> tänkte göra en kyrka av ben med ett altare
<maxjezy> blod som rinner ut ur fängelseceller
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> kan nog bli rätt bra om jag lyckas :)
<dagon_> vad har du på gång i blender maxjezy? :D
<chees> hoho
<realubot> chees: hoho
<chees> hehe
<chees> när man ska ändra en bak grund på en bild ska man markera det objektet som inte ska va i den färgen
<Barre> morrn
<Zambezi> Norrland_jr: Igår var det en händelserik cykeltur. Vid en busshållplats knappar en kvinna på mobil, ett par meter innan jag passerar henne tar och två steg rätt ut. Ett tredje och det hade blivit en olycka. Sen några hundra meter senare blev det kerin då en permobil tog upp hela cykelvägen. Jag fick ligga bakom. :-)
<larsemil> morrn
<Slartibart> Uh. Jag kan använda åäö i gnome-terminal, men när jag kör php -a, alltså interaktivt php, så funkar det inte längre. Nån som varit med om det?
<Coffe> jag har adderat mina static routes i  interface filen. men dom kommer ändå inte vid en boot
<larsemil> du Barre...
<Barre> larsemil: ja....
<larsemil> vad var det för practical joke?
<Barre> under flera veckor har jag haft problem med min dator, muspekaren har fått ryck och hoppat fram och tillbaka då och då..
<Barre> larsemil: det visar sig att de installerat en trådlös mus på min lap-top docka och lekte med mig.. drygt 3-veckors felsöning innan jag hittade problemet
<Barre> larsemil: ^^
<larsemil> moahahaha
<Barre> klart med nytt jobb
<Norrland_jr> Barre: haha :D
<larsemil> Barre: gött, vart blev det?
<Barre> larsemil: HDS
<andol> Barre: HDS som i Hitachi?
<Barre> andol: som i Hitachi Data Systems
<andol> Barre: Jo, verkade mer passade än hds.org :)
<Barre> andol: hahaha
<larsemil> Barre: grattis!
<Barre> tackar
<Coffe> någon här som kan python ?  vill läsa in cmd ifconfig
<Norrland_jr> Coffe:
<Norrland_jr> Coffe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345487
<Coffe> Norrland_jr,  tack . men de är för 2.4, tror jag kanske löste de
<Norrland_jr> Coffe: oki, tänkte mest som hjälp
<kodein> att lösa nokias plattformsidioti genom att välja windows phone känns liksom... ännu mer idiotiskt
<Anarieth> *gäsp*
<Coffe> Norrland_jr,  och jag menade inte vara otacksam :)
<Norrland_jr> nene
<Norrland_jr> men just de kanske inte är så jäkla specifikt för 2.4
<Norrland_jr> var längesen jag koda python
<haaga> Hmm, hur var det man stängde ett fönster i irssi?
<Barre> haaga: /wc    eller /win close   eller /window close
<haaga> Barre: Tack!
<Barre> haaga: np
<haaga> Om jag har en maskin med två NIC:s och vill att all trafik från vissa nät (t.ex.) 82.153.XX.XX ska gå via eth1, men resten ska gå via eth0; visst är det så att man slänger upp routes för eth1 och skippar gatewayen för eth1?
<haaga> Då borde det i min skalle bli så att det som inte tas upp av route går via eth0:s gateway?
<Norrland_jr> hm
<Norrland_jr> route add -net 82.153.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 eth1
<Norrland_jr> sen en "route add 0.0.0.0 eth0"
<Norrland_jr> haaga: ^
<haaga> Norrland_jr: Borde inte gatewayen plocka upp 0.0.0.0?
<Norrland_jr> hmm
<Norrland_jr> joo
<Norrland_jr> vad har den för metric på gw?
<haaga> 100
<Norrland_jr> ok
<haaga> localnet        *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<haaga> 213.189.96.0    82.136.153.65   255.255.224.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
<haaga> 131.205.224.0   82.136.153.65   255.255.224.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
<haaga> 82.136.128.0    82.136.153.65   255.255.192.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
<haaga> default         192.168.197.1   0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth1
<haaga> vänd på eth0 och eth1
<Norrland_jr> men då borde en "route add -net 82.153.0.0 eth1 metric 50" tex
<Norrland_jr> fungera*
<haaga> vad gör metric btw?
<Norrland_jr> metric visar "avstånd"
<haaga> aah
<Norrland_jr> typ som om du ska gå mellan a&b, om väg 1 är 10m och väg2 är 5km. Så väljer du väg1 för de är kortasr
<Norrland_jr> kortast*
<haaga> men då borde min config stämma, välj i första hand de tre subnäten, annars gå via 0.0.0.0
<Norrland_jr> mkay
<Norrland_jr> så du vill inte att 82.153.0.0/16 ska gå via eth1?
<Norrland_jr> utan bara tre små kluttnät?
<Norrland_jr> men ja de borde funka
<Norrland_jr> kör en tracepath och se
<haaga> ja,typ. 82.153 .0 ddwaddwa
<haaga> oj
<haaga> tangentbordet kukade ut
<haaga> Nu är det fixat. Det jag skulle säga var 82.153.0.0 var mer ett exempel. Meningen är att köra de små kluttnäten
<haaga> Tack Norrland_jr för att du reder ut lite garnnystan i skallen på mig. :)
<Norrland_jr> hehe
<Norrland_jr> np
<haaga> jävla tangentbord... backspace och v slutade att fungera.
<haaga> Det får man för att man kostar på sig ett Razer :/
<Barre> ni har inte lust att klicka på rösta-knappen så att min äldsta dotter och fru kommer iväg till melodifestivalen? (m.a.o. jag får en lugn kväll för mig själv!, det skulle uppskattas) http://melodifestivalen2011.santamaria.se/?id=1132#/rosta
<maxjezy> dagon_, jag håller på och leker lite lego i blender
<maxjezy> exporterar från leocad till blender
<maxjezy> somnade igår, fick natta bäbisen i några timmar så var lite afk
<UkuleleSolen> Nu har jag en fundering igen :)
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, alltid lika trevligt :)
<UkuleleSolen> Jag kör dubbla skärmar. På en av dom, där jag har paneler och annat visas allt som det ska
<maxjezy> jepp
<maxjezy> på det andra bara en tom yta?
<UkuleleSolen> men det är väldigt ofta, eller så gott som jämt menyer på program blir blanka då man har ett programfönster liggande på den andra skärmen
<maxjezy> upplever inte det hos mig. vad har du för grafikkort?
<maxjezy> speciella drivrutiner?
<UkuleleSolen> nån ATI-historia tror jag
<Norrland_jr> UkuleleSolen: blir det svart ruta om du försöker spela upp en film på den ena skärmen?
<UkuleleSolen> Norrland_jr: Typ
<maxjezy> ATI är ingen favorit här inte :)
<maxjezy> bara strul med dem korten
<UkuleleSolen> Man kan få se ena "halvan" av filmen
<Norrland_jr> UkuleleSolen: okej. Då saknas nån drivrutin för grafikkortet
<Norrland_jr> UkuleleSolen: vet du vad det är för grafikkort?
<UkuleleSolen> Inte exakt. Men det går väl ta reda på?
<Norrland_jr> jo
<Norrland_jr> "lshw -C Display" tror jag.
<UkuleleSolen> product: R423 5F57 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)]
<UkuleleSolen>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<Norrland_jr> okey
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<Norrland_jr> borde finnas ati-kodade drivrutiner för de om du har tur
<UkuleleSolen> Var kan jag börja leta efter dom?
<maxjezy> tror envy har drivrutiner för ati
<maxjezy> har du testat envy?
<UkuleleSolen> nä
<UkuleleSolen> envy?
<maxjezy> https://launchpad.net/envy
<maxjezy> läs där :)
<maxjezy> kan någon bekräfta att envy fortfarande är aktuellt
<maxjezy> har för mig jag använde det för herrans många år sedan iaf
<UkuleleSolen> Kan jag inte bara prova då?
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, jag hittar inte paketet i terminalen
<maxjezy> sök på envy i pakethanteraren
<maxjezy> de verkar bortplockat
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, jag hittar det inte heller
<UkuleleSolen> Är det ett nytt grafikkort som är det säkraste valet?
<Norrland_jr> nja
<Norrland_jr> ska väl finnas för de kortet torr jag
<Norrland_jr> w8
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, tänkte du köpa nytt?
<Norrland_jr> UkuleleSolen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<maxjezy> isf rekommenderas att köpa något nvidiakort som hyllas för ubuntu
<maxjezy> finns nog en lista med grafikkort som fungerar toppen
<maxjezy> jag tycker mitt inbyggda fungerar finfint
<maxjezy> intel funkar alltid gött!
<UkuleleSolen> Jag behöver inget värstingkort.
<UkuleleSolen> Men jag behöver två DVI ut
<UkuleleSolen> Ska ladda hem drivare från ATI nu. Senast jag gjorde nåt liknande fick jag ominstallera hela burken
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, det du kan göra är att göra en backup på din nuvarande setup
<maxjezy> om du vill slippa den processen
<UkuleleSolen> Hur gör jag det och hur gör jag för att återställa allt sedan?
<maxjezy> papper och penna använde jag
<maxjezy> skrev upp det jag behövde
<maxjezy> ska se om ja hittar
<UkuleleSolen> Menar ni att det skulle kunna finnas hopp för mitt ATI-kort i min bärbara också?
<UkuleleSolen> Där funkar allt utom HDMI-porten
<maxjezy> hopp finns det alltid :)
<maxjezy> jag vågar inte säga någonting UkuleleSolen angående backup
<maxjezy> vänta lite så geeksen
<maxjezy> komnmer
<UkuleleSolen> Jag skulle vilja köpa en så där eee box och ha som mediacenterlösning
<UkuleleSolen> Men vet inte om jag vågar
<larsemil> Barre: jag gjorde en liknande grej en gång. när blåtandsheadseten kom. så frågade jag en polare om jag fick prova det, synkade det med min telefon och sen lämnade jag tillbaka det. Några månader senare kom jag på att jag fortfarande kunde synka med det och gjorde det, och så ringde jag massa nummer när han stod i köer eller kassor då och då... Han förstod aldrig att det var jag..
<UkuleleSolen> Jag blåste ren den här burken igår, så det finns inte så mycket att förlora här
<Barre> larsemil: hehe.. världsklass!
<maxjezy> larsemil din haxxor
<maxjezy> give a helping hand till UkuleleSolen  :)
<UkuleleSolen> vad gör man med en .run-fil?
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<UkuleleSolen> en terminal ska öppnas. Misstänkte det.
<UkuleleSolen> Men terminalen öppnas och stängs inom loppet av en halv sekund
<larsemil> ctrl + alt + f1
<larsemil> den stängs nog inte...
<maxjezy> larsemil, grät dina ungar mycket första veckorna?
<maxjezy> min lilla flicka blir så sur när tutten ramlar ur munnen
<maxjezy> fast hon verkar spotta ut den med flit
<UkuleleSolen> Shit, vad hände?
<UkuleleSolen> Fick en stor terminal över mina 2 x 24 tum
<maxjezy> inte illa med 48" terminal
<UkuleleSolen> Men den terminalen hade inget med ATI-programmet att göra
<UkuleleSolen> Tror jag får inse att jag får vara utan vissa menyer på den högra skärmen.
<UkuleleSolen> SÅ farligt är det inte
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, försök lite senare ikväll
<maxjezy> alla nerdarna jobbar ju typ
<maxjezy> bara vi fria hippies som sitter här den här tiden
<UkuleleSolen> det är klart
<UkuleleSolen> eller vi nattjobbare
<maxjezy> jo, jag jobbade hela natten jag
<larsemil> UkuleleSolen: ctrl + alt + f7 borde ge dig gnome igen
<maxjezy> skrikande bäbis som ville leka
<larsemil> maxjezy: mjo en del. men inte så mycket. när hon var i den där åldern så sov hon mest. och när hon inte gjorde det så var bärsjal det bästa jag använt. spände på henne på magen och där var hon nöjd
<larsemil> maxjezy: jag jobbar väl!
<maxjezy> larsemil, ja, jag vill ha en bärsjal
<maxjezy> larsemil, men du är halvt hippie endå väl?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> dom är skadat dyra nuförtiden
<maxjezy> 600 för en sjal är lite overkill
<larsemil> maxjezy: 75 på loppis för våran, tyvärr har vi lånat ut den
<maxjezy> larsemil, det var bra pris
<UkuleleSolen> Jag kan virka
<maxjezy> bärsjal + loppis = hippie
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, jag kunde virka jag med för 15 år sedan
<larsemil> maxjezy: http://www.tradera.com/listing.mvc/itemlisting?header=true&search=b%E4rsjal&catid=-1
<larsemil> maxjezy: http://www.tradera.com/Fin-gron-barsjal-i-trika-auktion_302593_127499244
<maxjezy> kollade på den precis
<maxjezy> finsk :)
<UkuleleSolen> trodde en bärsjal var något annat
<maxjezy> inte illa
<maxjezy> budat en kr extra nu på en
<cHarNe2> larsemil: jag jobbar 5 min från vällingby, kanske ska ta och slå till på den där ;)
<amelia> cHarNe2: i johannelund?
<amelia> eller vad det nu heter..
<ewook> mwhah. aao
<cHarNe2> amelia: precis
<Barre> larsemil, Coffe: kör di med vlan in i era proxmox?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Barre> amelia!
<Barre> hej
<amelia> hej Barre
<Coffe> Barre,  nej de gör vi inte
<Barre> Coffe: ok, hittade dock det jag var ute efter, och det var ju inte så krångligt :) (är ju debian i grunden)
<Coffe> Barre, ok, vad var de du skulle ha göra då ?
<Barre> Coffe: pm..
<Coffe> aight
<Barre> nä... nu tar jag helg
<ewook> Coffe: så ni kör proxmox :)
<ewook> Coffe: nöjda?
<Philip5> Barre: +1
<Coffe> ewook,  ja , har 2st cluster
<maxjezy> hail Philip5 !
<ewook> Coffe: sweet. fått igång sanet också? :)
<Coffe> ewook,  ja , de har vi nu lyckats få igång igen
<ewook> Coffe: igen? har det dött?
<Coffe> ewook, hade vissa raid problem , kan man lätt säga
<ewook> Coffe: diskarna hoppade runt av sig själva?
<Coffe> ewook,  en 20Tb raid gav upp .
<Coffe> nya diskarna ville inte leka
<Philip5> maxjezy: byggt lego hela natten nu då? :D
<ewook> Coffe: aaha.
<ewook> Coffe: jag gissar att du tillhör dala-nissarna?
<maxjezy> Philip5, slutade med att jag fick ta hand om flickan som vägrade sova natt
<maxjezy> så jag var med henne fram till morgonkvisten
<Philip5> aha
<Coffe> ewook,  de stämmer
<maxjezy> dagon_ däremot kom in senare
<dagon_> just det
<dagon_> vad var det för snack om lego? :D
<maxjezy> dagon_, leocad
<ewook> Coffe: är det dell-grejorna ni kör med, eller har ni hittat annat ?
<maxjezy> kör en sudo install på det
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du uppdterat audacious också?
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe, det ska ja göra precis nu
<dagon_> jag har uppdaterat audacious :)
<maxjezy> dagon_, alla legobitar finns i 3d modeller i programmet leocad
<maxjezy> som finns på Philip5 's ppa nu
<dagon_> :D:D
<maxjezy> så de är bara exportera till blender
<maxjezy> och animera
<maxjezy> och göra legofilm
<maxjezy> eller spel
<dagon_> fan va nice :D
<maxjezy> slippa 1000 tals timmars jobb
<maxjezy> om man nu skulle modellera alla bitarna själv
<Philip5> dagon_: jo men lite pill att sätta legobitarna på plats men man slipper ju modellera dem
<dagon_> <3
<Philip5> dagon_: fast det finns en wizard som man kan skapa legogubbar med :D
<dagon_> :D
<Philip5> dagon_: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/it44cp9i/lego.png
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> det här kan bli en underbar dag :)
<Philip5> dagon_: man bara väljer vad legogubben ska ha för prylar från legoserien och så sätter den ihop dem åt en som en klippdocka typ
<dagon_> o-m-f-g!!11
<Philip5> väljer kropp, mössor, ansikte, prylar de ska hålla i eller ha på sig och sånt
<Philip5> dagon_: hittade du hur många legobitar den har att välja på?
<dagon_> ska starta det nu :D
<Philip5> aha, vad var "o-m-f-g!!11" för?
<dagon_> < Philip5> dagon_: man bara väljer vad legogubben ska ha för prylar från  legoserien och så sätter den ihop dem åt en som en klippdocka  typ
<Coffe> ewook,  inte dell för lagring
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> dagon_: du kan även bygga duplo med den :D
<ewook> Coffe: va hamna mina gamla grejor då, skrubben? :(
<maxjezy> Philip5, lekte du vidare nått?
<Coffe> ewook, ???
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä det blev sovdags sedan
<ewook> Coffe: *pekar på larsemil*
<maxjezy> wow
<maxjezy> insåg precis att man kan ändra storlek på preview rutan
<Coffe> ewook,  ok, har inte en susning om va du pratar om nu
<ewook> Coffe: haha. var nyfiken om larsemil hade fått upp dell-prylarna han plockade upp av mig ännu.
<Coffe> ewook,  hade jag fått dom. så skulle dom ha anv nu :P
<ewook> larsemil: hörrö, va haru gjort av prylarna! :)
<dagon_> Philip5: hur sparar jag den så att jag kan importera i blender? :D
<maxjezy> dagon_, export
<maxjezy> välj 3ds som format
<maxjezy> hups
<dagon_> finns ju bara html, povray och nåt till
<maxjezy> välj wavefront
<maxjezy> eller va de finns
<maxjezy> windowsversionen har 3ds exporter
<maxjezy> Philip5, hör du det
<maxjezy> jag hitta en till skillnad nu
<maxjezy> så har windowsversionen printerstöd
<ewook> windowsversionen som dessutom väl är "bantad" ? *_*
<maxjezy> dagon_, ctrl alt shift c i blender 2.5 för att centrera object to origin
<dagon_> jag får inte in min legogubbe
<maxjezy> dagon_, vad blir felet?
<ewook> streckgubbe?
<dagon_> jag har sparat som 3 olika format och blender förstår inte någon av dem
<maxjezy> wavefront är obj format
<maxjezy> och det ska gå att importera
<maxjezy> ja ska testa
<maxjezy> dagon_, funkar inte för mig heller
<maxjezy> ska testa blender 2.49
<maxjezy> näe, Philip5 's version vill inte exportera
<Philip5> jodå
<maxjezy> den exporterar i mtl format
<Philip5> du kan exportera i wavefront från leocad och importera det i blender
<Philip5> du öppnar obj-filen
<maxjezy> import -> obj?
<maxjezy> wavefront
<Philip5> japp
<maxjezy> ger error här i båda mina blender
<dagon_> samma hos mig
<Philip5> för att du väljer mlt-filen?
<Philip5> du ska välja obj-filen
<Philip5> i legocad välj export wavefron > välj filnamn minlegogrej.obj
<dagon_> syns inte
<Philip5> jo
<amelia> shit, klockan är halv fem och det är fortfarande lite ljust ute.
<Philip5> dagon_ maxjezy: fick ni till det?
<maxjezy> Philip5, nepp
<maxjezy> det vill sig inte
<Philip5> buuu
<Philip5> jodå
<maxjezy> kör du samma version som vi då?
<maxjezy> ta bort din och hämta från din launchpad
<Philip5> jag får nog göra en kurs ;)
<maxjezy> borde väl vara precis samma steg som i win versionen
<maxjezy> undrar varför inte 3ds finns att välja i linux versionen
<Philip5> kan man undra
<maxjezy> de har ju samma versionsnr
<Philip5> jepp, men kollar man närmare i koden så finns 3ds för windowskoden men inte linux
<Philip5> vet inte varför
<Philip5> i windowskoden finns något som heter 3dsftk som inte finns i linux
<speakman> Hm. Startade just om datorn efter nån kerneluppgradering. Och satan vad slött Chromium har blivit plötsligt.
<maxjezy> dagon_, om du inte får igång det med den versionen så kör i wine
<maxjezy> om du får igång så tell me how
<maxjezy> och Philip5 gör en guide :)
<maxjezy> gärna video tutorial
<maxjezy> :)
<speakman> X ligger på nästan 100% hela tiden...
<kodein> låter normalt.
<speakman> mm
<kodein> därför man behöver fyra kärnor. en för X, en för firefox, en för flash, en för allt annat
<speakman> ja men det är ju det jag har! och det räcker inte! gaaah
<speakman> snart sex kärnor - då kanske det äntligen blir lite flyt
<speakman> firefox har jag ratat sedan länge. Den får jag flashbacks av sedan jag surfade på 90-talet.
<maxjezy> amelia, gillar du fisk?
<coffe_> hmm varför kan jag inte anv mitt namn nu då
<Philip5> maxjezy: har testat att spela in en video nu och skickar upp på youtube... bara för att se hur det funkar :D
<maxjezy> använde du gtkrecordmydesktop?
<maxjezy> länka sen när den processat klart
<Philip5> ja och nej
<Philip5> jag använder kde-versionen recorditnow
<Philip5> maxjezy: youtube processar den visst nu
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miBiVR9Lyxo
<Philip5> maxjezy: måste man göra något särskilt för att få bättre kvalle eller hd-kvalle?
<Philip5> körde bara upp default och det var ju bättre kvalle på uploaden och högre upplösning
<Philip5> aha, hade bara inte hunnit komma fler versioner
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> de kommer inom sinom tidom
<maxjezy> Philip5, lägg till en audioswap på det där så blir det skitfint
<maxjezy> precis så gjorde jag btw
<maxjezy> fick du convertera om filen btw?
<maxjezy> efter record
<maxjezy> filmfilen
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> bara laddade upp
<Philip5> laddar upp direkt innefrån recorditnow också
<Philip5> bara klicka på upload i programmet så är det klart
<Philip5> maxjezy dagon_ : om ni gör precis som i min lilla video funkar det då inte för er??
<maxjezy> Philip5, precis, följde din video till pricka
<maxjezy> blender ger felmeddelande
<maxjezy> ska testa en annan obj fil jag har
<maxjezy> andra obj filer funkar
<maxjezy> måste vara nått fel i exportern
<Philip5> nu kör jag iof en nyare version av blender än ni gör men endå
<Philip5> kanske får testa att ladda upp en nyare blender och se om det gör skillnad
<dagon_> Philip5: jag gjorde så men fick inte in modellen
<maxjezy> Philip5, men mina andra obj filer fungerar att importera
<maxjezy> så importern verkar inte vara problem
<maxjezy> synd att inte recorditnow fungerar med ubuntu
<maxjezy> verkar fint program
<Philip5> maxjezy: vill du se hur det ser ut när man renderar på min burk i realtid? :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag gör en film nu för att beskriva hur jag gör
<Philip5> maxjezy: :D
<Philip5> måste gå åt en hel del datorkraft för youtube att konvertera så mycket video
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> snabbt går det också
<cahoot> dom lånar väl av MS
<Philip5> möjligt de har någon deal
<Philip5> fast det är ju google som äger youtube så de borde inte låna av MS kan man tycka
<maxjezy> bing lånar av google, youtube lånar av MS
<maxjezy> fair deal
<Philip5> ska ut och skotta lite snö
<maxjezy> Philip5, kom in sen igen och titta på min film
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> jag har laddat upp min nu men den väntar på konvertering
<Philip5> bara en kortis med en import och rendering av yafarayscen
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXRDE0AZVto
<larsemil> win 11
<larsemil> oopsa
<larsemil> ewook: får det inte att funka med min server, servern är för modern..
<ewook> larsemil: lol? :D
<ewook> för modern för att inte klara av att läsa in en modul? :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd1MjWeIhlY
<maxjezy> där är min version av händelseförloppet
<larsemil> ewook: så modern att den inte har några pci platser. vi jobbar på det. :)
<larsemil> ewook: jag är imponerad över hur länge du och coffe kunde ha den där konversationen innan ni insåg att det blev fel. jag har aldrig träffat coffe
<maxjezy> Philip5, jävlar det gick snabbt på din dator :)
<ewook> larsemil: hahaha. :P nä, jag insåg det också efter ett tag :p
<dagon_> Philip5: jag får samma fel som maxjezy
<maxjezy> dagon_, kör wine versionen tills vidare om du vill testa på :)
<maxjezy> http://www.leocad.org/
<maxjezy> där finns det att ladda ner iaf
<dagon_> allrightey
<Zeadar> erhm... jag vill updatera nvidia-drivrutinerna 260.19-06 till 260.19.36 hur går jag till väga då?
<dagon_> Philip5: hjälp till nu ditt nvidia-troll :)
<arand> Zeadar: Jag antar att du borde kunna bara ladda ner packeten för Natty och installera dem kanske: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers
<Zeadar> arand: det är väldigt ont om .deb filer på det där stället
<dagon_> för att det är source code och inte .deb
<Zeadar> Jag skulle föredra något som jag lätt kan ta bort ifall det inte funkar...
<Zeadar> ifall det t.ex finns en ppa för de senaste drivrutiner etc
<Zeadar> jag skulle dock kunna updatera till alphan när drivrutinerna funkar till xorg, men nu känns det ganska meningslöst :P
<arand> Zeadar: Finns visst deb, äru 64bit eller halv?
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> halv :P
<Zeadar> 64 bit... var hittade du .deb filen?
<Zeadar> en halv cpu kärna :D
<arand> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/nvidia-current_260.19.29-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb På just den sidan, om man utökar natty-sektionen finns en lista över byggda packet för det källkodspaketet
<arand> Sen har man ju ingen aning om den kommer funka som den ska, men det är ju ett senare problem :p
<dagon_> :>
<Zeadar> arand: det sa du samma sekund som jag lokiserade pakete på packages.ubuntu.com :P
<Zeadar> Fel: Misslyckades med att tillfredsställa alla beroenden (trasig cache)
<Zeadar> hmm
<Philip5> maxjezy: så, nu har jag skottat klart
<antii> Philip5: :)
<antii> Philip5: du fick lite träning idag :]
<Philip5> antii: jo snöskottning men det mesta tog jag med snöslungan som fick jobba sig varm
<antii> ;)
<Philip5> maxjezy: aha, ja det där ser ut ju som ett blenderfel
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska ladda upp en uppdate om en stund så ska vi se om det fixar det där
<antii> ehm hm
<arand> Zeadar: Om du redan har den gamla nvidia-current installerad borde det inte vara ett beronde-fel med den nya...
<antii> har en 2.6.37 kernel och en 2.6.35 kernel i 10.04, hur kan jag välja vilken som ska bootas (inte via uppstart)
<Zeadar> arand: ja...
<Zeadar> men det är beroendefel ändå
<Zeadar> sweet gdebi har hängt sig
<Zeadar> är det en stor risk om jag installerar det från nvidias hemsida?
<Zeadar> men, med den filen kan man väl kompilera egna .deb filer? eller är det bara med ati man kan göra så
<Philip5> Zeadar: nvidia 260.19.36 finns på min ppa om du vill ha
<Philip5> för maverick...
<arand> Sedär :)
<cahoot> antii: tittat i /etc/default/grub?
<Philip5> Zeadar: bara med ati
<Zeadar> Philip5: ok... vad heter din ppa? :D
<Zeadar> k
<Philip5> Zeadar: se topic
<antii> cahoot: ja
<cahoot> vad bra
<antii> men..?
<Philip5> om du tar den från nvidia så får du göra om det efter varje kernel update för annars kommer du inte in i X
<Zeadar> det vill jag gärna undvika
<cahoot> skulle gissa att GRUB_DEFAULT kan vara av intresse
<Philip5> kan också få problem med något paketberoende med nvidias egen fil
<antii> cahoot: ic
<antii> cahoot: hur vet jag vilket nummer som ena kerneln använder då?
<cahoot>  torde framgå i /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Zeadar> Philip5: ehm, jag kommer bara in på din launchpad profil. Jag är väldigt ovan vid launchpad och har problem med att hitta ppa:n
<antii> cahoot: testar.
<antii> chansar på 3 :P
<cahoot> tror man får räkna parvis - normal + single user är en entry
<antii> okej
<Philip5> Zeadar: ska du lägga till min ppa eller bara ladda ner själv deb-filen?
<Philip5> eller deb-filerna
<Zeadar> Philip5: lägga till ppa
<Zeadar> damn... jag har glömt mitt lösen till launchpad >.<
<cahoot> "det hade varit svårt för oss att differentiera oss från övriga Android-baserade tillverkare", förklarade Stephen Elop. - winmo7 kan dom säkert individualisera fritt - jösses
<Philip5> Zeadar: i en teminal kör: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<antii> cahoot: tack, ser ut vara rätt.
<Philip5> Zeadar: eller lägg till ppa:philip5/extra som källa i synaptic eller vad du använder
<cahoot> vad bra
<Zeadar> hehe, installerar redan :)
<Philip5> Zeadar: glöm inte omstart efter uppdateringen av drivisarna bara
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt om den propsar på det
<Zeadar> nej, men man startar alltid om förr eller senare
<Philip5> hellre förr då för det kan bli lite konstiga grejer innan man startat om
<Zeadar> ok
<Zeadar> *startar om och håller tummarna*
<Zeadar> *lyckades* :D
<Philip5> woohoo
<Zeadar> nu ska jag bara försöka komma ihåg vad jag ville ha drivrutinerna till...
<Philip5> till att något ska funka bättre kanske?
<Zeadar> ja,
<Zeadar> 0ad, ville ha nya drivrutiner
<Zeadar> segmentionsfel annars
<Philip5> är det något kul eller något du bara vill testa?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia!!!!
<Philip5> det är ju helg nu så du ska vara pigg och glad
<Philip5> maxjezy dagon_, laddade precis upp en update av blender 2.5 som byggs strax. testa den updaten och se om det fixar importproblemet
<amelia> Philip5: nu ska jag äta tacos iaf
<Philip5> amelia: åååhhh!!! jag vill också!
<Philip5> amelia: jag ska äta spagetti och köttfärssås men ditt låter godare
<Norrland1jr> :) jag har tacos :PP
<antii> pasta carbonara!
<antii> nom nom
<Philip5> amelia: är det du eller bamsefar som får vara kock i köket ikväll då?
<Zeadar> Philip5: bådeoch dom har gjort en ny AI. Som visserligen ska vara urkass men den är nog bättre än ingen alls. Det finns nog en ny faction också... x)
<Philip5> aha
<Zeadar> det är ett opensource rts-spel i alpha stadiom om du inte visste :)
<Zeadar> stadium*
<Zeadar> stadie**??
<Zeadar> min svnska blir konstigare för var dag...
<markus__> red faction.
<Philip5> maxjezy dagon_: nu finns updaten klar
<amelia> Philip5: alltid bamsefar, men jag gjorde guaccan. :)
<Philip5> du har det bra du om han alltid fixar
<amelia> Philip5: det är för hans egen skull.
<bamsefar> :)
<Philip5> bamsefar: får du bra med cred för det då eller tas det för givet?! ;)
<bamsefar> Philip5: Fett med cred jao
<Philip5> bamsefar: du törs inte säga något annat ;P
<amelia> :(
<bamsefar> Philip5: Det gör jag.
<dagon_> Philip5: sweet :D
<Philip5> dagon_: gjorde det någon skillnad?
<cHarNe2> kuul nu gick mitt tåg, skulle gått vid 17:44 :D
<dagon_> Philip5: ska strax prova :)
<Philip5> cHarNe2: grattis... bättre sent än aldrig är väl kul att höra nu?!?
<cHarNe2> :D
<cHarNe2> förra veckan tog också två timmar sent, men då blev jag placerad på buss
<cHarNe2> veckan innan det var det 3 timmar
<cHarNe2> aja, inte mycket o göra nått åt
<amelia> cHarNe2: vart åker du?
<amelia> johannelund skulle man jobbat, hade inte varit långt hem då.
<EAG> tänk om man slapp köra 15 mil per dag...
<dagon_> Philip5: samma fel vid import
<Philip5> dagon_: trots update?
<dagon_> mm
<Philip5> dagon_: kan du lägga upp feltexten på pastebin?
<Philip5> om det inte går med copy & paste i blender så kan du starta den från terminalen och ta det därifrån
<dagon_> sure
<dagon_> ska bara spara mitt arbete
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag är ganska säker på att felet inte ligger i blender
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: men det funkar ju för mig vilket är skumt
<johanbr> Philip5: har du anvant irssi i openwrt? har fortfarande inte fungerande utf-8...
<maxjezy> Philip5, kör du den från din ppa?
<Philip5> johanbr: jag jag har testat det men har inte meckat något med det så jag är ingen irssi guru
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja
<maxjezy> skumt
<maxjezy> för jag kan importera andra obj
<maxjezy> i blender
<johanbr> Philip5: aha...
<maxjezy> och den där leocad beter sig skumt annars också
<maxjezy> nått har gått på tok
<haffe> Nånting händer, det är nått skumt på gång.
<Philip5> hehe
<dagon_> Philip5: felmeddelanden i terminalen gav inget om importen..
<dagon_> Philip5: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/import_error.png
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad är det annars för annat skumt med leocad?
<_sara_> 19:39:21 up 8 days, 23:11,  2 users,  load average: 1.42, 1.41, 1.17
<_sara_> is this good?
<dagon_> välkommen peetra :
<dagon_> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, det går inte dra ut objekt ur listan
<maxjezy> till viewporten
<Philip5> dagon_: kör du 32bit?
<dagon_> nä
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> oki, inte jag heller. tänkte om det var skillnaden
<maxjezy> då har vi en 64bit och en 32bitare
<Philip5> dagon_: om jag testar att skicka över min obj-fil så kan du prova att öppna den och se om du får samma problem
<dagon_> sure
<Philip5> dagon_: skicka via jabber?
<dagon_> går bra
<Philip5> dagon_: om det funkar
<dagon_> hmm
<Philip5> dagon_: har du confat den för file transfer proxy?
<dagon_> inte rört någon fil
<Philip5> dagon_: kan du ta emot mail på din jabberadress?
<dagon_> kanske
<dagon_> har aldrig provat
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> eller ska jag maila på annan?
<peetra> Jag ska göra om min gamla hemmadator till nästintill bara intern server, men tänkte behålla /home, jag har en totaltrashad serverinstallation på den, tof sql-dump av databaserna på den, men vet inte om de är kompromisserade, nån som har nåt styrkande ord på vägen?
<peetra> göra == installera om. :)
<haffe> !haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<peetra> !peetra
<ubot2> peetra is bad ass! mess with the best, die like the rest.
<haffe> Ska jag ta det som ett hot?
<peetra> Nejdå. :)
<peetra> TYckte bara att det var på sin plats att använda mitt utropstecken. :)
<haffe> :)
<peetra> Vem var det osm har den där fina om rulla nerför backen?
<dagon_> !zambezi
<ubot2> Zambezi är en pajas, enligt sig själv.
<dagon_> nähä
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> !dagon
<ubot2> Factoid 'dagon' not found
<Philip5> !dagon_
<ubot2> dagon_ är en göö gooo göbbe som äter schex i göötlabörg
<Philip5> lol
<maxjezy> Philip5, maila mig med
<maxjezy> skicka din obj
<peetra> dagon_ har skön en. :)
<dagon_> :>
<maxjezy> jag ska hämta pizza nu bara
<Philip5> maxjezy: tänk om det är en osedlig legogubbe då?
<maxjezy> haha
<haffe> !ubot
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot' not found
<maxjezy> no problems
<dagon_> hur fan flyttar jag upp hela gubben? :(
<maxjezy> jag har inget att dölja
<maxjezy> dagon_, gick den öppna
<maxjezy> ?
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja min kan han öppna utan problem
<Philip5> måste vara nått med leocad
<Philip5> frågan är bara vad
<maxjezy> ctrl alt shift c
<maxjezy> to origin
<maxjezy> sen shift s
<maxjezy> shit to cursor
<dagon_> ehm
<dagon_> nu får jag bygga ihop den själv ändå :D
<haffe> Just dance.
<Philip5> dagon_: ja prova men det ska inte göra någon skillnad
<maxjezy> brb
<maxjezy> hämta pizza
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad är det annars för konstigt som du märkt med leocad?
<Philip5> dagon_: om du kör leocad från terminal och exporterar. du får inget felmeddelande då?
<Philip5> det är jäkligt konstigt att det ska bli något fel där
<Zambezi> dagon_: Stämmer det inte på mig? :-O
<dagon_> Zambezi: förmodligen :P
<dagon_> Philip5: ska prova
<Philip5> dagon_: jag får inget error och ingenting när jag exporterar så det är bara en chansning
<haffe> !Philip5
<ubot2> Philip5 - Paketerar så Du slipper.
<ubot2> planerar på att ta över världen och bygga sina egna futuristiska städer
<Philip5> dagon_: kan du maila mig en obj som du skapat som är fel
<Philip5> dagon_: nu är ju fråga vad man ska spela in för screen video :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, visa hur du gör när du gör en ppa fil
<maxjezy> sån vi laddar
<Philip5> så tråkigt att visa en terminal
<maxjezy> visa runt lite på din dator då
<Philip5> fast jag använder ju iof kate också som editor
<maxjezy> dina mappar och program
<maxjezy> showoff videos är nice
<maxjezy> visa varför KDE rockar
<Philip5> umm
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Inte möjligt. :-P
<maxjezy> Zambezi, det är faktiskt ganska grymt kde
<maxjezy> vissa saker behöves förbättras dock
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Jag använde KDE en gång för några år sen och blev knäpp. Sedan dess har jag aldrig testat det igen. Jag har hittat min WM som jag håller hårt i.
<maxjezy> Zambezi, windows me?
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Ion3, ingen DE alls. Tiling är för mig det ultimata.
<dagon_> Philip5: provade du min darthy.obj?
 * gorgo undrar om han ska bli fuller ikväll
<Philip5> dagon_: har inte kollat
<Philip5> dagon_: hmmm, har du mailat den eller?
<dagon_> yes
<Philip5> ser inget i min inbox
<Philip5> jo där
<dagon_> dags för lite mer arkiv x
<Philip5> dagon_: ja kan importera din
<Philip5> fast han är utan färg :O
<Philip5> bara grå
<dagon_> det var samma för mig
<dagon_> det var som om färginfon fanns under "Textures"
<dagon_> men den syntes inte
<Philip5> men du kan exportera iaf
<Philip5> har du kompilerat själv eller med min?
<dagon_> leocad?
<Philip5> ja
<dagon_> installerat från din ppa
<Philip5> dagon_: fast varför gick den att öppna och inte andra du exporterat?
<dagon_> ingen aning
<Philip5> har något störigt problem med recordmydesktop som gör att inspelningarna spelas upp i 10 ggr hastigheten
<maxjezy> Philip5, aha
<maxjezy> därför din rendering gick så jävla speedat
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> jag spelade inte in så när jag gjorde den
<Philip5> så den var rätt
<maxjezy> recordmydesktop brukar ibland lägga till typ 10 minuter extra film för mig
<maxjezy> stillbild
<maxjezy> dom är ju inte buggfria
<Philip5> spelar jag in med ffmpeg så blir det rätt men använder jag recordmydesktop som inspelningsmotor så blir hastigheten helt fel
<dagon_> mysko
<maxjezy> jspp
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/145012
 * andol tycker inte att det där ser ut som en fråga....
<maxjezy> snarare en förfrågan
<haffe> Ner ner.
<realubot> Philip5: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/141593
<realubot> Det finns ju andra screen capture tools.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja ska testa xvidcap
<Philip5> jag har testat den förr
<Philip5> recorditnow har några features som jag inte tror de andra har
<maxjezy> ja diggar xvidcap
<maxjezy> den va simpel och snabb
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men den kan inte spela in musklick och/eller tangenttryckningar?
<Philip5> så de syns alltså
<maxjezy> finns en del settings
<maxjezy> har inte gått igenom allt
<maxjezy> gjorde en video nu, den har massa olika format och så
<maxjezy> ska ladda upp nu
<maxjezy> recordmydesktop måste processa videon efter
<maxjezy> tar skitlång tid
<Philip5> inte om man har en fet dator ;P
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.youtube.com/user/Dammagrus?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/-xruw7ZedNM
<maxjezy> den gör samma sak
<maxjezy> ganska nice för en timelaps med speedup
<puttek> Är det inte "wine install spotify.exe" t.ex. för att installera spotify?
<spacebug-> fasikens då. Får hdmi-ljudet att funka bra med xbmc-live skivan men när jag gjorde en egen installation av ubuntu så får jag det fan inte att funka
<puttek> Jag är i mappen där installen finns.
<Norrland> puttek: nä, "wine x.exe"
<puttek> Norrland, Det funkar inte heller.
<Norrland> inget install mellan
<Norrland> puttek: stora/små bokstäver?
<puttek> Har testat både och
<Norrland> prova "wine Spotify\ Installer.exe"
<realubot> puttek: Du måste göra skriptet exekverbart först: sudo chmod +x Spotify...
<puttek> Jo, det funkade. Kom på att google fanns. :)
<puttek> Tack ska du ha ändå. :)
<realubot> puttek: Ok.
<realubot> puttek: Det finns en bra guide för att installera Spotify i Ubuntu på Spotfiys hemsida.
<puttek> realubot, Jag läste den, men det gick inte göra så. Installations filen var inte pålitlig eller något liknande gnällde den om.
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> hörgerklicka på den och ge den körrättigheter
<virtuald> under egenskaper eller liknande
<puttek> virtuald, Ska lägga detta på minnet. :)
<maxjezy> puttek, har du premium så finns det en native klient
<puttek> Jag kan fortfarande inte göra inlägg på t.ex. flashback i mitt ubuntu. Mystiskt.
<maxjezy> dvs, slippa köra wine
<maxjezy> puttek, testat annan webläsare?
<puttek> maxjezy, Har tyvärr inte premium. Inte testat annat webbläsare heller.
<puttek> Finns det någon annan installerat från början?
<maxjezy> kör du ubuntu eller kubuntu?
<puttek> Ubuntu
<maxjezy> då finns ingen
<maxjezy> testa installera chromium
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<maxjezy> finns massa heta appar till det
<maxjezy> du måste testa suparmariobros.
<maxjezy> så jäkla hett spel
<Norrland> appar? plugins heter de väl?
<maxjezy> om du gillar originalet kommer du älska detta
<maxjezy> Norrland, nej
<maxjezy> appar
<maxjezy> appstore
<dagon_> det är appar
<Norrland> till chromium?
<maxjezy> app's ftw
<dagon_> ja, till chromium
<Norrland> okey
<dagon_> Word² verkar smutt
<maxjezy> https://chrome.google.com/webstore?hl=en-US
<maxjezy> sen sök på supermario
<maxjezy> det är gratis
<maxjezy> välj crossover versionen
<maxjezy> inte hacked, den är man odödlig på
<maxjezy> om man nu inte vill vara det
<maxjezy> man kan vara link, megaman, metroid och andra gubbar
<maxjezy> i supermario lixom
<maxjezy> ass nice
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Jag tog bort Chrome innan idag. Om jag sett detta hade jag väntat lite.
<maxjezy> spela direkt i webläsaren is the shit
<puttek-> Satans internet.
<maxjezy> Zambezi, installera igen
<maxjezy> finns ett till spel
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Jag pallar inte. Jag hade bara det för att se på Youtube, men det fixar clive nu. :-)
<maxjezy> Zambezi, ett ögonblick
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> super mario med megaman ägde ju
<maxjezy> visst :)
<Zambezi> dagon_: Jag blir lockad, men jag har Megaman på min XBOX360, men Mario blir lite svårare där...
<dagon_> :P
<puttek-> Fungerade klockrent att skriva inlägg i chromium, så antar att problemet låg i firefox.
<maxjezy> Zambezi, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9JXkymImI4
<maxjezy> kolla den i clive :)
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Incoming!
 * maxjezy springer och gömmer familjen i bunkern
<Zambezi> maxjezy: Grymt coolt.
<puttek-> Vad för program är lämpligast när man ska packa upp saker?
<Norrland> nöff, häftigt
<Norrland> puttek-: vad ska du packa upp?
<Zambezi> puttek-: Vilket format?
<dagon_> unrar och 7zip beroende på vad det är
<dagon_> clive verkar smutt btw
<dagon_> bättre än att buffra och copypasta från /tmp :P
<Zambezi> dagon_: clive länk, det är allt. Sen fick jag ett kommando så man kan streama direkt i mplayer med.
<dagon_> smutt
<Zambezi> dagon_: Vill du ha det?
<dagon_> vilket? :o
<Zambezi> dagon_: Kommadandot för att streama Youtube i mplayer?
<dagon_> ohyespl<
<Norrland> går de inte att köra swf, flv och sånt direkt i mplayer?
<Zambezi> dagon_: clive -f best -s --stream-exec='mplayer -fs %i'
<dagon_> jo men smuttsmutt
<dagon_> :D
<Zambezi> dagon_: Sen url efter. Sen laggar det kan man ändra best till hq. Cred till zibri dock som jag fick det av.
<puttek-> Norrland, En film.
<dagon_> puttek-: unrar
<dagon_> Zambezi: ska minsann ta och göra det till ett script
<puttek-> Heter det bara unrar?
<dagon_> yes
<puttek-> Tackar
<dagon_> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Zambezi> dagon_: Ja för inte fan kommer man ihåg det i huvudet. Inte jag i alla fall.
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> inte jag heller
<puttek-> Jag börjar få häng på det här med hur man installerar och tar bort program i terminalen nu, känns fint. :)
<dagon_> jag är för tankspridd
<dagon_> puttek-: nice :)
<dagon_> Zambezi: bara att lägga scriptet i /usr/bin sen ju
<Zambezi> dagon_: Vilket kommando är det nu för att göra det körbart?
<dagon_> chmod +x
<dagon_> http://nomnom.sourceforge.net/ ser också fint ut :)
<Zambezi> dagon_: Jag tänkte om det var några siffror med nämligen.
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> om du bara gör ett eget script är det redan satt som att alla får köra det
<dagon_> räcker med +x som i executable
<realubot> puttek-: Ta Chromium från PPA:t istället.
<realubot> Så får du en nyare version.
<realubot> puttek-: Eller det kanske du gjorde?
<realubot> Zambezi: Tjena.
<Zambezi> realubot: Du haffar mig för sent. Jag ska lägga mig nu. Vi hörs säkert imorgon. Natti!
<realubot> Zambezi: Aha, sov gott då.
<dagon_> Zambezi: ska testa scriptet nu :)
<dagon_> hmm, scriptet ger 404 hela tiden
<xindz> Någon som vet något som kan liknas vid proxifier för linux?
<dagon_> Oo
<dagon_> dags att poppa lite eurodance
<dagon_> det är ju trots allt lördag
<Philip5> xindz: vad är det den gör egentligen?
<Philip5> xindz: tunnlar traffik?
<xindz> Yepp, tunnlar all trafik över ssh
<Philip5> ssh i sig kan ju göra det
<xindz> Ok, Hur ?
<xindz> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/proxychains
<xindz> kanske har hittat nått
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> har aldrig använt det där andra så jag vet inte riktigt vad poängen är med det mot vanlig ssh eller kanske s
<Philip5> stunnel
<dagon_> varför har jag ingen menu.lst?
<Philip5> för att du kör grub2 kanske?
<xindz> Philip5 Hur löser man det utan ProxyChains/Proxifier?
<xindz> Vill att exakt all trafik ska gå genom SSHn
<dagon_> Philip5: hmm, hur tusan tar jag reda på det då?
<dagon_> vill veta i vilken ordning diskarna läses vid boot
<xindz> dagon_ använd fdisk
<xindz> Har för mig det ska stå där
<dagon_> hmm
<xindz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 - Där har du lite om grub2
<xindz> ojsan
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<puttek-> realubot, Jag drog ner det via terminalen.
<puttek-> Dags att sova. Godnatt på er!
<gorgo> hum, det e så det känns o få ett bord med sprit över en
<gorgo> aha
<dagon_> haha
<gorgo> en kompis till mig, träffade sitt ex ute ikväll o jag råkade sitta vid det bordet, hon blev förbannad på honom o välte bordet över oss
<realubot> gorgo: Haha.
<dagon_> lol
<dagon_> det är då handflatan måste agera kvickt
<Philip5> gorgo: vilket drama
<gorgo> japp :D
<gorgo> vakten slängde ut henne
<gorgo> sen tyckte hon jag var ett as som glömde förvarna henne
<dagon_> looool
<realubot> gorgo: Om vad?
<gorgo> men det var gott med ölen innan =)
<gorgo> om att han var där
<realubot> Aha.
<gorgo> hennes x, eller date
<gorgo> eller nått
<dagon_> jag är sugen på nåt men jag vet inte vad
<dagon_> har maxjezy somnat?
<gorgo> finns mycket gott
<gorgo> jag har lite goda nötter hemma, kanske man ska äta
<dagon_> hamburgare kanske
<gorgo> det e gott
<gorgo> :D
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag är vaken
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du potatis?
<dagon_> nope
<maxjezy> synd
<maxjezy> du hade kunnat gjort det ja åt idag
<maxjezy> http://myfatfoodworld.blogspot.com/2011/02/fisksoppa.html
<maxjezy> skadat godt
<dagon_> det där kan vara den bästa bloggen evar
<maxjezy> lax, pangasus, kräftsjärtar, purjolök, potatis, mjölk, cremefresh och kryddor
<maxjezy> och givetvis smööör!
<maxjezy> gärna rökt lax
<maxjezy> tror dock jag ska byta template på bloggen
<maxjezy> den där är lite outdated
<dagon_> jag la den bland mina bokmärken nu :P
<maxjezy> ska uppdatera lite mera, har fotat massor men inte laddat upp
<maxjezy> gjort vegetarisk lasagne och köttig lasagne
<maxjezy> imorgon blir det biffstoganoff
<maxjezy> har köpt skitfint strimlat nötkött
<maxjezy> givetvis på CG
<maxjezy> CityGross FTW
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-12
<spacebug-> äntligen!
<spacebug-> det va tillslut ett inlägg på ubuntu-se av en vid nick "pun" som lyckades styra mig rätt (genom att jag hittade en annan med liknande problem)
<sarkofag> tnta: är du den där experten som kan allt eller?
<tnta> sarkofag:  :P
<tnta> du ska väl inte hänga här
<tnta> du är ju hängiven debianfan
<sarkofag> ja men detta ger mig en viss tillfredsställelse
<tnta> )
<tnta> :)
<tnta> undra om man ska orka pilla in arch eller gentoo imorrn
<sarkofag> jag tror ju dock att alla i kanalen snart kommer inse storheten med squeeze
<sarkofag> och efter det byta
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> tnta: arch så klart
<sarkofag> haha
<sarkofag> hjelps!
 * dagon_ is chargin teh lazurz
<sarkofag> arch-evangelist
<tnta> :p
<tnta> varför arch över gentoo
<dagon_> för att du får allt som du vill fast du slipper grovgörat
<sarkofag> det verkar som att hela /r/linux har fått en cruch på arch/gentoo
<dagon_> dvs. kompileringen
<dagon_> dessutom har vi den stora fördelen som väger tyngst
<dagon_> 15 min att ha igång ett fungerande system med arch
<dagon_> 8 timmar med gentoo
<sarkofag> alltså är verkligen arch något att ha
<sarkofag> har varit lite sugen, men vet ej
<dagon_> jodå
<dagon_> det är fint :)
<dagon_> dessutom finns ju AUR som är en stooor fördel
<sarkofag> jag tror iofs jag läste nyligen om att AUR va ett skämt
<sarkofag> men det stämmer kanske inte?
<dagon_> nope
<sarkofag> ok
<dagon_> det är ett fint förråd
<x_link> dagon_: Tja!
<x_link> dagon_: Vad är det somtar så himla lång tid att fixa med Gentoo?
<dagon_> att få ett fungerande grundsystem
<x_link> Är det allt det inte medföljer några program, inställningar etc etc
<x_link> Så man måste dona in allt skit själv?
<dagon_> nej
<dagon_> att det ska behöva ta flera timmar att få ett grundsystem ordnat
<x_link> Hört av många att Arch ska vara riktigt bra,
<x_link> dagon_: Okej.
<dagon_> arch är riktigt bra
<sarkofag> dagon_: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=241343
<ubot2> Debian bug 241343 in wnpp "ITP: apt-gentoo -- enhanced package installation" [Wishlist,Open]
<sarkofag> gammal men lika bra idag som när den postades
<dagon_> en bug?
<sarkofag> kolla ;)
<dagon_> haha wtf
<sarkofag> :D
<sarkofag> dagon_: har du någon erfarenhet av squid?
<dagon_> nope
<sarkofag> ok
<realubot> x_link: Tror du måste kompilera allt i Gentoo?
<realubot> x_link: http://www.idg.se/2.1014/1.366557/arch-linux--inget-for-vanliga-dodliga
<realubot> x_link: "Arch Linux är en systemnära Linux som kan liknas vid distributionen Gentoo fast där paketen är förkompilerade. Skillnaden är att det går bra mycket snabbare att installera Arch Linux än Gentoo."
<maxjezy> dagon_, sover du
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag är vaken :D
<dagon_> och superlol realubot
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> länka till den sämsta skriften någonsin
<dagon_> jag bygger min kyrka och kollar arkiv x :D
<maxjezy> jag har optimerat min blender och desktop med 22%
<maxjezy> värsta setup:en ever!
<dagon_> :D
<maxjezy> ska testa göra en record på det
<spacebug-> hum
<maxjezy> dagon_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3ID6PsbdCQ
<dagon_> ägg!
<maxjezy> ser du att jag har 2 blender fönster
<maxjezy> that rules!
<maxjezy> en på varje skärm
<dagon_> jao, rätt coolt :)
<spacebug-> är det väldigt svårt att bygga grafiska program till ubuntu och vad ska man helst göra dom i i så fall? GTK ska väl mer och mer försvinna till fördel för Qt eller? Jag har inte programmerat grafiskt sen delphi 3 i gymnasiet heh kanskel lite över mina skills nu för tiden jag vet inte
<maxjezy> det jag gör på ena påverkas realtid i andra :)
<maxjezy> så slakta jag en panel
<dagon_> maxjezy: sweet
<maxjezy> onödigt med för mycket paneler
<maxjezy> och la dit en screenlet för att hålla koll på processor och minne
<maxjezy> kommer öka produktiviteten med 11% misstänker jag
<maxjezy> hade glömt bort vad skoj man kan ha med lattice modifiern med :)
<realubot> dagon_: What?
<realubot> spacebug-: Det finns ju något speciellt program för att utvecklat GUI till Python i Ubuntu.
<realubot> spacebug-: Glade var det jag tänkte på.
<spacebug-> hum ok.. python och glade säger du..
<spacebug-> tack, ska kolla på det
<realubot> x_link: "Both Arch Linux and Gentoo Linux are rolling release systems, making packages available to the distribution a short time after they are released upstream. The Gentoo packages and base system are built directly from source code according to user-specified 'USE flags'. Arch provides a ports-like system for building packages from source, though the Arch base system is designed to be installed as pre-built i6
<realubot> x_link: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_to_Other_Distributions
<realubot> dagon_: ...vilket betyder samma sak som i IDGs artikel.
<realubot> dagon_: Från en sak till en annan. Hur går det med ditt nya forum? Du skulle ju starta ett nytt forum skrev du på ubuntu-se.org?
<dagon_> maxjezy: hmm, det här blir knepigare än jag trodde, det får bli en doom-bana eller nåt :P
<dagon_> haha, fyfan vad dålig den blev :P
<dagon_> maxjezy: vill du se? :P
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> dagon_, ge mig länk så jag får se
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/720447/doom_church.png
<dagon_> pinsamt dålig blev den
<dagon_> tänkte inte på att bilden plattades till
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> blä alltså jag hatar att göra texturer
<maxjezy> kör bara material 99% av mina grejer
<maxjezy> texturer är svårt och jobbigt
<maxjezy> något som du bör köra är ambient occlusion
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> men visst liknade det lite en bana från gamla doom? :P
<maxjezy> ja, det håller ungefär samma klass :)
<maxjezy> man fick gissa sig till vad saker skulle vara
<dagon_> :p
<dagon_> golvet bara slängde jag ihop
<dagon_> en grid och render clouds
<dagon_> aja, ska göra något seriöst nästa gång :)
<maxjezy> kan du lägga upp filen så jag får ta en titt?
<dagon_> mja, den är så dåligt gjord
<dagon_> fast å andra sidan är det bara snabbtest
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/blend/
<maxjezy> jag kan ge någon kritik iaf
<dagon_> http://www.pasteall.org/blend/5189
<maxjezy> det jag ser direkt när jag kollar är att du inte snålat med geometri
<maxjezy> skulle kunna skala ner meshen med massor med verts
<maxjezy> placering av väggarna är lite si å så
<dagon_> jo jag tackar :P
<dagon_> jag slängde ihop det här ganska snabbt för att testa texturer :)
<dagon_> det sög
<dagon_> kan jag ju medge
<maxjezy> men det största felet var nog att du hade helt mörka skuggor
<dagon_> mjo, jag la ingen vikt vid dem direkt
<dagon_> jag uppskattar iaf att du ens ville kolla min sämsta renderering någonsin :D
<dagon_> nu blir det sängen och arkiv x för mig så min hjärna inte är mos senare idag
<dagon_> ska till studion och fortsätta spela in :)
<dagon_> natti på dig maxjezy :D
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag ska fixa iordning den lite åt dig så får du se imorgon hur du sparar massor med arbete och kraft
<maxjezy> sussa sött! dröm i 3D
<_sara_> anyone usingthe weather applet for Stockholm?
<_sara_> it says +1
<_sara_> but it's -10
<maxjezy> it says -8 C
<maxjezy> -11 depending on what station in stockholm
<realubot> _sara_: You are using the wrong location?
<_sara_> im in edinburgh
<_sara_> but i am moving to stockholm in 8 days
<_sara_> thus need to know hat to pack
<realubot> _sara_: Well, it's winter in Sweden. I think you shall go for -10 celcius degrees.
<_sara_> ja
<_sara_> thats not normal here
<_sara_> -5 tops
<maxjezy> same shit
<_sara_> i laugh at this http://www.thelocal.se/31368/20110111/ "first signs of spring reported in sweden" when right next to it are numerous reports of a harsh winter
<maxjezy> _sara_, you know that sweden is hell of a big country right?
<_sara_> yes
<maxjezy> in some areas we got snow almost all year long
<_sara_> 21 people per 50 miles square
<maxjezy> when other areas is like 20 - 30 C
<maxjezy> +
<maxjezy> it's so big country we got terrorists
<realubot> <Why are you going to Stockholm?
<maxjezy> and our goverment is corrupt
<maxjezy> it's so big you can get lost in the forest and walk for 100  days without sight of civilisation
<_sara_> 255 people per miles squared  here in the uk
<maxjezy> like blairwitch project
<maxjezy> and 2 million cannabis-users in the UK
<_sara_> maxjezy: i dislike the fact we are so crowded in the uk
<maxjezy> i hate the UK
<_sara_> hence one reason for moving to sweden
<maxjezy> may iran or some other country bomb it
<_sara_> maxjezy: i need to fly soon .... i love the uk and sweden
<maxjezy> :)
<_sara_> maxjezy: i need to learn a languge that challenges my intellect
<maxjezy> _sara_, go learn finnish
<maxjezy> best language in the world
<maxjezy> and it's kinda hard also
<_sara_> maxjezy: nahh then i will be finnished
<_sara_> :P
<maxjezy> i guess so
<_sara_> like you haven't heard that before?
<maxjezy> sweden is kinda gay so i would not recomend you coming here
<_sara_> in finland you have spar :) woop
<maxjezy> in ireland also
<_sara_> maxjezy: cool i'm gay so....
<maxjezy> oh noooooooo!
<maxjezy> this country is totaly fag 5
<_sara_> !ops
<ubot2> ops is Hjälp! yeager, Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, purity^, andol!
<_sara_> maxjezy: thats not acceptable
<maxjezy> what is not?
<_sara_> being homophobic
<maxjezy> in sweden it is
<_sara_> i take offence at the use of those terms
<maxjezy> we got free speach
<_sara_> and also sweden craps ok.... [crap is romansk for rocks]
<_sara_> speech *
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> but in this chan i think we talk swedish
<maxjezy> so i better start talk our own language before somebody get mad at me
<maxjezy> nice talk'n to you _sara_
<maxjezy> and welcome to sweden!
<_sara_> ja, i know, in english crap is slang for  skit
<_sara_> tack, :)
<maxjezy> in sweden we got cropkaka
<maxjezy> it's made of human flesh and bones and potatoes i think
<_sara_> maxjezy: i cant talk svenska very well
<maxjezy> in finnish kakka is crap
<_sara_> thats also english
<_sara_> meaning the same thing
<maxjezy> yeah, that's the good thing of translations
<maxjezy> almost all languages come from finnish
<maxjezy> not so many people know that
<maxjezy> well, i'm off now to make some quality time with my new bourn baby
<maxjezy> gotta give her all the love and attention i possible can
<maxjezy> peace love and rainbow's!
<_sara_> maxjezy: i love Prinsesstårta thats the real reason i am moving
<_sara_> :P
<_sara_> lol
<_sara_> nothing to do with not paying tax to fund the murder and killing of women and children in Iraq and Afghanistan.... honest
<arand> subtle :)
<maxjezy> our goverment do that to make heroin profits
<maxjezy> then we call it, "give a helping hand"
<maxjezy> it's the biggest LOL in the history
<maxjezy> but, we all gotta LOL sometime
<maxjezy> well, off to keep her company now, i think she got nightmares
<_sara_> well i refuse to be a terrorist. what more can i do when they wont listen
<_sara_> i want to be ethical
<_sara_> and i am a pacifist anyway
<_sara_> @ maxjezy
<_sara_> @ arand
 * arand is sleephead, good luck in Sweden, gnight
<_sara_> tack
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> welcome to sweden _sara_
<_sara_> spacebug-:  8 days to go 192 hours or 11 520 minuates or 691 200 seconds yo go till i am in stockholm
<spacebug-> hehe cool
<_sara_> not like i am counting at all.... not in the slightest
<spacebug-> I'm not there but still hehe
<spacebug-> haha
<spacebug-> what are you going to do here? I mean, why are you moving here?
<_sara_> yes i have a job
<spacebug-> oh nice. What?
<_sara_> im aqn au pair
<_sara_> an( not aqn
<spacebug-> ah I see
<_sara_> it is my only option
<_sara_> its that or be unemployed for months
<_sara_> and go starving and homeless
<spacebug-> that does not sound very uplifting so I understand
<spacebug-> and now you get to see sweden ;)
<dagon_> the home of the vikings!
<dagon_> not the minnesota vikings but the real vikings of the north
<spacebug-> haha
<Zambezi> dagon_: clive -f hq -s --stream-exec='mplayer -fs %i' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2LVEWfKZlM
<Zambezi> dagon_: Testa det rakt av.
<dagon_> error: Unknown error (http/404)
<Zambezi> dagon_: Skumt. Det går utmärkt för mig.
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jag installerade clive och mplayer
<dagon_> vet inte om det behövs nåt annat
<Zambezi> dagon_: Jag kör det rätt upp och ner i en terminal.
<Zambezi> dagon_: Clive och mplayer är väl allt som behövs?
<dagon_> borde var
<dagon_> a
<dagon_> såg dock att det fanns clive-utils
<dagon_> vet inte om det har med saken att göra
<Zambezi> dagon_: Det du nämde är installerat hos mig.
<dagon_> skumt
<dagon_> funkar ändå inte för mig
<Zambezi> dagon_: Kan du testa enbart klippet på annat sätt?
<dagon_> i chromium, firefox och minitube
<Zambezi> dagon_: Gillade du klippet då?
<dagon_> hahaha
<dagon_> lite småroligt så här på morgonen :D
<Zambezi> dagon_: Sök på Sandra Hansson pratar killar. Där gör hon typ samma tabbe...
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> det verkar vara clive som är problemet
<dagon_> körde clive URL
<dagon_> med samma error
<Zambezi> dagon_: clive version 2.2.13 with WWW::Curl version 4.12 os=linux, perl=5.10.1, locale=en_US.UTF-8
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jag har curl 4.11
<dagon_> och en annan locale
<dagon_> clive version 2.2.13 with WWW::Curl version 4.11
<dagon_> os=linux, perl=5.10.1, locale=sv_SE.utf8
<Zambezi> dagon_: Jag kör med Squeeze.
<dagon_> intressant
<dagon_> jag kör ubuntu så jag "borde ha nyare"
<Zambezi> dagon_: Samma version finns i Sid med, så den är nog ganska ny trots allt.
<Zambezi> dagon_: Eller att det inte finns en så mycket nyare. I exprerimental finns 2.2.22 dock.
<dagon_> tänkte på curl
<Zambezi> dagon_: Så här heter paketet för mig: libwww-curl-perl
<dagon_> mitt är tydligen det senaste
<Mr_NoName> Vad skall man tänka om man vill ha egna mailboxar?
<Mr_NoName> Med imap funktion? Räcker det med postfix?
<andol> Nafallo: Kanske uppdatera ubot2 med att inte nämna mig som respons på !ops.
<dagon_> !ops
<ubot2> ops is Hjälp! yeager, Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, purity^, andol!
<dagon_> hihi
<larsemil> Mr_NoName:postfix är väl bara smtp. du behöver dovecot el courier
<markus__> nämen tjänare
<markus__> vad använder ni för tangentbord?
<markus__> Vilken fin dag det verkar bli
<andol> markus__: http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-ultimate/
<markus__> jag är windows-skadad nu, försökte markera och klistra in med ctrl+v
<markus__> "German-engineered mechanical key switches" jävlar
<markus__> verkar vara ett gediget tangentbord du skaffat dig
<andol> Jupp
<andol> Förbaskat nöjd med tangentbordet. Slutade med att jag skaffade motsvarande, om än något tystare, att ha på jobbet också.
<larsemil> men kostar 600pixx!?
<andol> larsemil: Tja, såtillvida inte Dollarn har dykt rejält över natten så torde det väl bli snäppet mer än så? Hursom, med tanke på hur mycket tid man spenderar med att knappa på tangentbordet så känns det lätt värt de summorna.
<larsemil> 876 t.om
<larsemil> jag har ett logitech ultra x eller vad det heter.
<larsemil> det gillas av mig.
<andol> Det är det viktiga, att man har ett tangentbord man trivs med.
<andol> larsemil: Sen är det näst viktigaste att man kör IPv6 :P
<larsemil> tsss.
<haffe> Jag har ett Keytronic kt1000.
<haffe> Det släpper jag aldrig.
<coobra> morn
<spacebug-> morrn coobra
<coobra> tjena gubben  :D
<spacebug-> läget?
<coobra> joda bra
<coobra> äter frulle
<coobra> dricka kaffe
<coobra> kommer du ver :p
<coobra> över*
<spacebug-> hehe ja du
<spacebug-> hade du bott lite närmare så :D
<spacebug-> jag är sugen på semla
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> är det sådan tid nu
<spacebug-> 8 mars är det väl egentligen men det har funnits ganska länge
<spacebug-> iaf häromkring
<coobra> heh
<coobra> som med allt annat skapa en längre säljcykel att tjäna mer pengar på en specifik produkt
<puttek> Glömt inte av dundermatchen 13.45!
<spacebug-> du menar 20:00
<spacebug-> sporting - BARCA !
<puttek> Nej, 13.45! :)
<coobra> puttek: vad ?
<puttek> coobra, Manchester-derby. :)
<puttek> Fotboll alltså.
<coobra> fotboll är en mes sprot :p
<coobra> sport
<coobra> *
<puttek> Finns nog inget bättre än fotboll. :)
<swedala> jo, sex
<swedala> ;)
<haffe> Jag skulle vilja säga att det bästa jag någonsin upplevt var när jag fick värme igen, efter 6 veckor utan värme i december och januair.
<puttek> Sitter heller på Old Trafford och ser en match mot Manchester City än har sex. :)
<EAG> så gör nog många... medans deras fruar har sex med någon annan under 90 min+tilläggstid
<puttek> EAG, :D
<jonta> Hellu
<swedala> puttek: skulle inte förvåna mig om city vinner, dom kan koppla av eftersom dom har inte med ligatiteln längre att göra :P
<puttek> Det finns ju betydligt större möjligheter om dom vinner idag. :)
<puttek> Dom har visserligen en match mer spelad, men united har båda sina matcher mot chelsea kvar.
<jonta> jag slänger väl ut en fråga här helt enkelt. Jag håller på och sätta upp en server med RAID,LVM och LUKS. Vill helst sätta upp allt det i installern som man kan i alternate-CD. Men den installerar Xorg i slutet och det vill man ju inte ha. Kan man övertala den att inte göra det? : )
<andol> jonta: 1) använd server-iso:n istället. Det är samma installer, men med lite andra default. 2) Välj "expertläge" eller motsvarande då du startar om alternate-skivan, och välj mer explita val.
<jonta> andol: aha, så options om LUKS, RAID och LVM finns även på den?
<jonta> I see
<andol> Jupp
<jonta> Stirrade mig lite blind på att det stod "use alternate-CD" överallt gällande luks,lvm osv : )
<jonta> Då ska jag bara köra in server-ison på mitt extremt långsamma usbminne då, kommer ta halva dagen
<andol> Tja, i sådant fall finns ju fortfarande variant 2), om du inte vill vänta "halva dagen"
<jonta> Hmm jag tror jag testar det först. Tack så mycket för hjälpen
<jonta> Konstig bugg i både server och alternate förresten. Att den klagar på att den inte hittar någon CDROM
<jonta> Så måste man lägga över ison på usbminnet och symlinka den, sedan speca CDROM manuellt till symlinken som pekar på ISON
<jonta> Nu börjar jag ju bli haj på det men kan vara jobbigt för nybörjare
<EAG> jonta: du är inte ensam om att uppleva det där krånglet
<EAG> skriv in: cdrom-detect/try-usb=true  när du ska boota
<jonta> ah. kan se om jag kan skriva in det trots att jag har unetbootins fula meny
<jonta> Annars går det bra att mounta den manuellt
<jonta> Men lite knasigt att buggen fortfarande är kvar bara
<jonta> Även in 10.04.1
<jonta> i*
<jonta> Säkert i 10.04.2 som kommer snart också
<EAG> det har varit så länge
<EAG> 10.10 har kvar det där också
<jonta> Man tycker ju att eftersom väldigt många installerar med USB och att buggen för många totalt hindrar dem från att ens installera systemet så borde den vara en showstopper
<EAG> ja det är lite underligt
<andol> jonta: Njae, det är väl snarare så att det hindrar folk från att skapa USB-installers på just det viset du försöker göra.
<EAG> nu vet jag inte hur han gjorde... men installern gnäller om cdrom även om man skapar usb-installationsstickor med unetbootin eller ubuntus egen
<jonta> ubuntus egna som man inte ens hittar på de flesta .isos
<jonta> även fast de tydligen ska ligga där
<andol> jonta: Det finns ju fortfarande "Administration --> Skapa systemdisk" såväl som UNetbootin.
<jonta> Jo om man redan har ubuntu ja
<jonta> : )
<andol> jonta: UNetbootin behöver du ju inte Ubuntu för.
<jonta> Nej, men då får man ju CDROM-buggen, och de flesta ger nog upp då
<andol> Ofan, den detaljen missade ja.
<jonta> Btw så lägger jag in server-ison igen på usbminnet nu. Ska bli skönt att äntligen få upp den
<jonta> Har nog installerat om den 10 gånger nu haha
<jonta> Var så glad att jag fick igång LUKS,LVM och raid i alternate, så började den installera X och förstörde allt
<jonta> Mina fina virtualiseringsserver
<andol> Tja, övning ger färdighet :P
<jonta> haha ja verkligen
<jonta> Sen är jag lite ledsen över att jag inte kan öppna min gamla LUKS som jag hade innan jag installerade om systemdisken, tar inte mitt lösenord längre
<jonta> Kanske blivit lite korrupt
<hejhopp> Hej, någon som vet hur bra ipod 4 / iphone 4 funkar med nya ubuntu?
<jonta> Inte jag tyvärr
<jonta> kör android
<hejhopp> ah okej, tack för svaret iaf ^^
<markus> Någon som kör linux mint / mint debian?
<EAG> hmm det var ju riktigt smidigt numera att flytta ljud med pulseaudio
<markus> vad tyst min dator blev när jag tog ut 2.5" hårddisken =)
<larsemil> idag har jag installerat sim city 4. blir en lång kväll.
<antii> markus: min 2.5" disk är knäpptyst ;)
<markus> min dator är knäpptyst
<markus> nä inte riktigt har två fläktar
<jonta> mmmm SSD
<jonta> i raid 0
<jonta> :)
<markus> jag har också SSD
<markus> jag har en swap-partition på den
<jonta> bara? ^^
<markus> ska kolla
<jonta> är inte det lite waste? ^^
<jonta> Borde ju ha mer RAM
<jonta> så du inte swappar
<markus> /dev/sda1     ext4     53G  6.9G   44G  14% /
<jonta> tänkte väl
<markus> 2.5G extended, 2.5 G swap
<jonta> Köp en till och sätt i raid 0, då går det undan
<markus> jag tycker redan det går undan =)
<jonta> Packa upp en 720p-release
<jonta> Tar inte många sekunder
<jonta> Haha jo det gör det ju
<markus> varför skulle jag packa upp en sån?
<markus> onödigt att packa ner ju
<jonta> Den kommer ju nerpackad ^^
<markus> varför det? :)
<jonta> haha
<jonta> jadu
<jonta> Det har sina anledningar
<jonta> Just nu är jag mest nyfiken på vilken hastighet jag får från diskarna i min server jag installerar
<markus> just nu vill jag bara boota om å boota om
<jonta> tre diskar i raid5, sen LUKS aes-256 på det, sen LVM på det
<jonta> haha för att det går så snabbt? ^^
<markus> =) jäea
<markus> h
<EAG> körs inte avahi-daemon normalt sett från start?
<markus> du menar om man har den installerad?
<EAG> nej
<EAG> jag sitter o fepplar med att skicka ljud mellan datorer... och pulseaudio+paprefs+avahi-daemon verkar ju funka fint när man väl kör igång avahi-daemon manuellt i en terminal, men inte annars
<EAG> verkar lite udda bara
<markus> min avahi-daemon är igång nu och jag har inte gjort något speciellt
<EAG> det måste vara nått i conf-filen då..
<EAG> jag får gräva vidare
<jonta> är den inte dependency-styrd?
<jonta> att någon annan tjänst eller något med nätverket hände
<EAG> jag är inte kunnig nog om det
<EAG> men det funkar iaf inte om jag inte startar upp det manuellt
<EAG> jag får för övrigt snart spunk på min thomson tg 787
<EAG> aargh
<haffe> Pröva att kittla den.
<haffe> De tycker om det har jag hört.
<EAG> jag ska pröva att koppla ur den och aldrig mer koppla in den
<EAG> köpa ett vettigt modem och använda en fungerande router/switch
<haffe> Undrar om det är värt att skaffa 8 gb ram.
<dagon_> kommer du att utnyttja det så
<dagon_> jag har 6GB men jag använder rätt mycket
<dagon_> virtuella maskiner och 3d-rendereringar
<dagon_> t.ex.
<haffe> Det är en dator som ska ges bort.
<haffe> Den har inget ram idag.
<haffe> Jag har nosat upp 8gb ram för typ 500:-
<dagon_> sätt i 4 och behåll 4 själv? :P
<haffe> Jag har 4 i min maskin redan.
<haffe> Jaja.
<haffe> jag får se hur det slutar.
<jonta> Klart du ska ha 8
<jonta> it's the future!
<jonta> 8 är det nya 4
<markus> jag har 8GB ram jag använder gnome 2.32
<markus> Jag använder 602 MiB av 7.7 GiB
<markus> Det fanns något program som mätte vilka program och libs jag använde mig mest av och sen automatiskt förladdade dom i minnet så program startar snabbare
<markus> någon som vet vad jag pratar om?
<cHarNe2> minne är till  för att användas imo
<markus> Det verkade så normalt att köpa 8GB eftersom det låg i rätt prisklass, men känns ganska onödigt nu
<markus> vim har ju blivit rätt så krävande på sistone
<jonta> markus: du får installera windows
<phnom> Det är ju slöseri att ha ledigt minne hela tiden, så jag brukar fylla resten med while(true) char s[100];
<cHarNe2> markus: har vim? muhahahaha
<cHarNe2> emacs <3
<phnom> vim <3
<dagon_> haha, phnom :D
<markus> jag gillar vim bättre än emacs
<cHarNe2> M-x butterfly..
<markus> jag har en knapp på tangentbordet som det inte står vad den är till för
<markus> det är space
<markus> man förstår det ändå
<jonta> Iallafall vi datahackers
<phnom> hehe 'vi has two modes – "beep repeatedly" and "break everything"'
<jonta> jag vill ha two-step verification for google jag ocksååå
<markus> Vad är det ?
<markus> någons om vill spela openarean?
<markus> openarena
<markus> kom in på en server och spela då vettja
<jonta> det är så man får en kod i mobilen innan man kan logga in på gmail osv
<gorgo> =)
<toretorped> Glory Glory man united! :) Man måste skynda sig till affären i halvlek.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<t^> mobilt internet ipv6 och torrent med ssl kan det spöka tro ? :O
<t^> fungerar prima med fast internet men med mobila fakkar det ur på inloggningstrackers ? :I
<maxjezy> vad ligger er CPU temperatur på, ni som har netbooks?
<dagon_> bra fråga
<dagon_> har inte fått sensorerna att funka helt hundra
<dagon_> det enda jag vet är att ca. 1% används
<maxjezy> 1 % av?
<maxjezy> dagon_, har du kört sensors i terminalen?
<dagon_> ett ögonblick så ska jag starta den
<dagon_> 1% av sammanlagd CPUkraft
<dagon_> alltså, 1% av 1.6GHz
<maxjezy> det var snålt
<dagon_> arch linux + fluxbox
<maxjezy> jag ligger runt 15
<maxjezy> temp 54.0 just nu
<dagon_> vad heter paketet man installerar?
<maxjezy> det ska vara installerat har jag för mig
<dagon_> inte för mig
<dagon_> men lm_sensors bör vara rätt
<maxjezy> jo, så var det nog
<dagon_> 36.0 har jag
<maxjezy> ja undrar om min blivit lite dammig
<maxjezy> tycker 55 är för mycket
<maxjezy> kritiskt är ju 95 har jag för mig
<maxjezy> en bit kvar men man vill ju ligga på mänsklig kroppstemp
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> denna ligger på 35.0
<dagon_> detta är en AMD Phenom II X4 955
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> jag är fanimej nöjd
<maxjezy> inte netbook?
<dagon_> nä :P
<maxjezy> din netbook på 36 väl?
<dagon_> yes
<maxjezy> :)
<dagon_> det står att critical är 67.0
<maxjezy> hur många megahash har den?
<dagon_> netbooken?
<maxjezy> jopp
<dagon_> 1.6
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> samma som ja då
<dagon_> gigahash dock
<dagon_> jao
<maxjezy> justja
<maxjezy> haha
<dagon_> vilket märke har du?
<maxjezy> samsung
<maxjezy> du?
<dagon_> acer
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> påverkar uptime något?
<dagon_> tror jag inte
<maxjezy> jag hade igår 76 timmar
<maxjezy> nu 13
<dagon_> men jag är förvånad över att tempen på denna ligger på 32.6
<dagon_> 4 kärnor borde ändå tugga lite
<maxjezy> vart köper man billigaste datorerna?
<maxjezy> ihopplock
<haffe> Är det verkligen billigast?
<haffe> Ska du ha billigt?
<maxjezy> ja vill ha prestanda billigt
<haffe> Jadu.
<Barre> bamsefar: ping
<puttek> Ni pratade temperatur. Vad heter programmet?
<dagon_> lm_sensors är paketet
<dagon_> sen kan du köra sudo sensors-detect i terminalen
<dagon_> svara yes på allt typ
<dagon_> sen bara köra sensors
<puttek> 53 grader här.
<Mr_NoName> Beg datorer är väl billigt. Vet folk som har köpt P4 med skärm för 1000:-
<Philip5> wb amelia
<maxjezy> här på loppisen får man 5 datorer för det priset Mr_NoName
<maxjezy> med skärmar
<maxjezy> hej amelia och Philip5
<haffe> Vi plockar 3 P4:or i veckan från soporna.
<Philip5> yo
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du några sekunder över för att se på min senaste film
<Philip5> visst
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/dammagrus
<maxjezy> kolla in original kvaliten :)
<maxjezy> högsta dvs
<maxjezy> det här screenrecording programmet är helt klart bästa ja testat
<Philip5> är det xvidcap?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> den tar båda skrivborden samtidigt
<Philip5> jo det gör vad det ska
<maxjezy> och bra kvalla!
<Philip5> hehe jao
<maxjezy> amelia, gillar du fisk?
<amelia> maxjezy: japp
<puttek> Någon som vet en gadget (om man kan kalla dom så) som visar digital klocka?
<puttek> Som man nålar fast på skrivbordet.
<amelia> puttek: xclock kanske du kan göra något sånt med.
<puttek> amelia, Ok. Ska titta på det, tack.
<Philip5> puttek: kolla här under screenlets: http://gnome-look.org
<Philip5> finns ett gäng
<Philip5> puttek: nått sånt här kanske? http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/99585-1.png
<puttek> Philip5, Jo det fanns en hel del där. Något liknande det du skickade, fast utan någon "box"
<Philip5> finns gott om olika att välja på. vet inte hur mycket man kan ställa in de olika heller för olika utseende
<puttek> Hur i hela friden ska man installera en sån där screenlet då?
<coobra> googla :D
<haffe> Ska de inte ligga i någon punktkatalog i din hemmapp?
<puttek> coobra, :)
<puttek> Jag försöker.
<coobra> :p
<puttek> Jag får fortsätta senare, dags för tacos! :)
<antii> Tacos!
<realubot> puttek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614031
<realubot> puttek: "Make a folder inside your home folder called .screenlets, lowercase s. Now that folder what you extracted, put that inside the .screenlets folder that you made. Start the screenlets manager and the screenlet will appear with all the others. Double click your screenlet and it will start. Simple"
<puttek> realubot, Jag läste något liknande när jag försökte. Men det stod ingenting om "screenlet manager". Men nu lär det bli andra bullar med den länken
<_sara_> hej, jag [need a new laptop where may i get one?]
<_sara_> yes that's how bad my svenska is... :/
<_sara_> någon som känner till en laptop återförsäljare i Stockholm? [google translate]
<Markslap> _sara_: You can go to Webhallen at Sveavägen.
<Markslap> Sveavägen 39
<Markslap> In central Stockholm
<_sara_> Markslap: new to town ...
<_sara_> ahh ok
<_sara_> cool
<_sara_> tack
<_sara_> puss puss
<Markslap> No problem. :)
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Puss on you too :)
<_sara_> *if i am allowed to say that ?
<Markslap> Ofc :)
<_sara_> puss och kram
<Markslap> We swedes are pretty openminded.
<_sara_> it's why i am moving there... i realise my parents dont want me
<X-Sleepy-X> riiight
<Markslap> Cool :)
<_sara_> so i'll live my life [they disowned me]
<Markslap> We're you from?
<X-Sleepy-X> @markslap
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<Markslap> X-Sleepy-X: I think we're, especially if you compare us to the irish.
<_sara_> me? the uk
<Markslap> _sara_: Ah, cool.
<Markslap> Or; delightful.
<_sara_> i want to be swedish - here we have no identity in sweden you do - you fly the flag proudly
<dinasty> haha
<_sara_> and know how to party
<Markslap> Haha
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<_sara_> my friend lotta just came back - she went out last night to dance... at 10pm, it was 2pm the next day
<Markslap> :)
<_sara_> and she lost a shoe, and her phone
<Markslap> How long have you been in Stockholm?
<_sara_> THATS how to party
<Markslap> Haha
<_sara_> im not yet
<_sara_> i cant take my desktop with me
<Markslap> ah
<_sara_> hence the looking for a swedish lappy
<Markslap> Yeah :)
<dinasty> whats a lappy?
<_sara_> laptop=lappy
<dinasty> i see
<dinasty> i think the peeps over at the UK parties harder than swedes anyway
<dinasty> atleast if you watch skins
<Markslap> Yep
<Markslap> :)
<_sara_> they have cheap alchohol
<_sara_> like 1 crown a pint
<_sara_> i say they as i dont feel brittish
<_sara_> british*
<Markslap> http://www.webhallen.com/info/vara_butiker
<Markslap> There is Webhallen.
<Philip5> _sara_: so you are no red head with freckles? ;)
<_sara_> nej.
<_sara_> nej!
<Philip5> that's not that uncommon in sweden either
<_sara_> i know
<_sara_> i love swedish women...
<dinasty> why is that ?
<Philip5> me too
<_sara_> Jag älskar svenska kvinnor
<Markslap> Same here.
<_sara_> more fun
<_sara_> in a non sexual sence
<dinasty> more fun how ?
<Markslap> I've been here i Ireland for 4.5 months now, and I see why the swedish womans are so popular.
<_sara_> better more intelligant conversation
<dinasty> _sara_: ^
<_sara_> that was at you dinasty
<dinasty> _sara_: what do you mean ?
<_sara_> i mean im in mensa and like to have an intelligent conversation
<_sara_> with normal people
<dinasty> _sara_: so what you mean to say is that im not a normal person ?
<_sara_> no
<_sara_> just people that are not in mensa
<dinasty> i see :)
<_sara_> sorry
<_sara_> i like mensa
<_sara_> i have many many friends in mensa
<_sara_> however its good to see things from a varity of mountains
<dinasty> how can you be certain im not in mensa?
<_sara_> i cant
<_sara_> reality is not certain
<dinasty> that's true
<_sara_> we are mebby on the edge of a black hole
<dinasty> not likely but sure
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<Philip5> amelia: hur mås det så här under tidig lördagskväll?
<Philip5> ingen taco idag
<amelia> Philip5: det är bara bra, idag har jag två män i köket som lagar mat. själv då?
<Philip5> lyxigt
<Philip5> du har det rätt bra du ;)
<Philip5> jo det är bra här också utan män i köket som lagar mat
<amelia> inga tacos idag.. idag blir det boeuf bourguignon. :)
<dinasty> fy fasen vad gott
<dinasty> är inte det svårt att laga amelia ?
<Philip5> somliga har det bättre än andra
<Philip5> dinasty: hon har ju hjälp
<amelia> dinasty: och det frågar du mig som sitter i soffan och mirkkar? :P
<dinasty> haha :D
<dinasty> jag har vart sugen på att laga det jag också
<amelia> dinasty: men nej, det är nog inte så svårt. lite fond, lite djur, lite grönsaker, lite vin och sådär.
<Philip5> amelia är en modern kvinna :D
<dinasty> men det känns alldeles för komplicerat
<dinasty> haha " lite djur " :D
<dinasty> vilket djur ska man använda?
<dinasty> ko eller gris?
<Philip5> gråsparv
<dinasty> det är ju en fågel
<Philip5> padda
<Philip5> är inte fågel ett djur?
<amelia> dinasty: lämpligen fransyska och lite sidfläsk
<amelia> dinasty: så både ko och gris
<dinasty> okay
<amelia> dinasty: bacon går bra, men sidfläsk är bättre.
<amelia> dinasty: och gör egen fond, det blir så mycket bättre än om man använda buljongtärningar eller någon färdig fond. är så mycket salt i dem.
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på nu då
<puttek> Tacos var lika god idag som senast. :)
<haffe> Kanske därför :)
<maxjezy> amelia, herregud
<maxjezy> äter ni bara grytan eller någonting till?
<funabash1> halloj, hur andrar jag sa jag ser engelska istallet for svenska i terminalen ?
<Philip5> maxjezy: kan du kolla om du kan köra yafaray i blender 2.5 med updaten som du fick igår?
<Philip5> skickade precis upp en ny update för det krånglade för mig med den igår
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja det fungerar för mig
<maxjezy> men ja vet inte om jag updaterade igår
<maxjezy> gjorde jag?
<maxjezy> Philip5, löste dagon_ och du det där igår
<maxjezy> gårdagen är ett minne blått
<Philip5> nja, inte egentligen tror jag. dagon_ kunde ju exportera en legogubbe sedan men den blev bara grå och utan färger eller texturer
<Philip5> konstigt
<antii> \o_o/
<Philip5> funabash1: kör du bara terminal eller gör du gnome och vill ändra i terminalen där?
<funabash1> fixade
<funabash1> nu vill jag bara ha svensk keyboard
<antii> du kan få några åäö av mig
<antii> funabash1: åäöåäåäåäöåäåäöåä
<speakman> go kväll
<peppis> kväll
<funabash1> hur tusan andrar jag minimering,maximering... pa alla fonster
<virtuald> funabash1: kolla i system/inställningar/tangentbordsgenvägar
<funabash1> star sweden dar
<funabash1> om jag vill gora det terminal vagen
<speakman> nån som brukar köra splint?
<realubot> puttek: Ok, fick du ordning på det då?
<puttek> realubot, Ja, alldeles precis faktiskt. :)
<puttek> Tack för länken.
<puttek> Blir roligare för varje dag att dra igång datorn. Alltid något nytt man läser om och vill testa. :)
<xyzp> lördag kväll
<realubot> puttek: Ja, det finns mycket att pilla med i Linux.
<realubot> Det tar nog 10-20 år att bli duktig på systemet. :S
<maxjezy> realubot, det är väldigt varierande
<maxjezy> är systemet stort så visst men är det ett simpelt system så kan man bli det på en dag
<t^> har torrentproblem på olika datorer med olika os som plötsligt dykt upp :( någon som vet vart man kan vända sig ?
<_sara_> Var kan jag köpa en laptop? [i stockholm]
<realubot> _sara_: MediaMarkt.
<maxjezy> _sara_, expert
<markus> många ställen tror jag =)
<t^> någon som kan hjälpa mig även fast jag inte är tjej ? :D
<_sara_> ja, tack, och foto/ kamera?
<markus> t^: kanske försök
<maxjezy> _sara_, expert
<realubot> _sara_: Search at hitta.se.
<realubot> t^: Nej, tuvärr.
<realubot> *tyvärr
<maxjezy> expert.se
<realubot> t^: Vad behöver du hjälp med då?
<markus> t^: du har inte installerat någon ny router eller något? :)
<markus> "modem" eller liknande
<t^> oki skriver problemet kortfattat! Helt plötsligt reagerar båda torrentklienterna (ena i windows andra ubuntu) att neka anslutning med trackern när jag använder mobilt bredband
<t^> fungerar med ett annat nät jag använder
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju flera miljoner rader kod i Linux kärna. Tar evigheter att få grepp om hur allt fungerar.
<t^> har inte ändrat något i det mobila
<t^> som jag kör genom desire hd och telenors 10mbit
<markus> t^: kommer du åt trackern om du går in med webbläsaren till den?
<realubot> t^: Vissa operatörer blockerar nog BitTorrent-trafik.
<markus> det låter ju helt sjukt
<maxjezy> t^, antagligen så är FRA och antipiratbyrån dig i hälarna
<t^> typiskt att man skulle disconnecta då
<realubot> t^: Vissa operatöter blockerar BitTorrent-trafik har jag hört.
<t^> jao har också hört det. och haft problem tidigare då jag kört okrypterat protokoll
<_sara_> realubot: maxjezy Tack, puss och kram
<realubot> t^: Händer detta bara med mobilt bredband? Har du testat vanligt Internet?
<t^> japp datorerna fungerar genom vanligt internet
<t^> fast det är inte så vanligt
<maxjezy> _sara_, peace love and rainbows!
<t^> men vi lämnar det så :D
<t^> men såfort jag kör genom thetering genom desiren så har detta problem uppkommigt
<realubot> t^: Jag vet inte vad problemet är.
<markus> du kopplar alltså upp din laptop/stordata genom mobilen och alla anslutningar fungerar inte?
<_sara_> ja, jag neit lesbiska, jag [just like rainbows]
<_sara_> :s
<markus> vad är det för tracker?
<t^> jepp när jag kopplar upp laptopen alt stordatorn genom mobilen har jag fått detta problem utan att ändra något
<t^> i början vare bara SSL trackers från swebits och iptorrents
<t^> nu krånglar det t.o.m på TPB
<_sara_> maxjezy: @
<markus> t^: kommer du åt tpb med firefox?
<t^> tankar hem version av ubuntu från ubuntutracker nu och får samma fel
<maxjezy> _sara_,  :)
<t^> med når klienter genom DHT där
<t^> markus jepp kommer åt dom
<_sara_> maxjezy: ja, mar svenska i nej bra :/
<markus> t^: http://tracker.publicbt.com/announce     <--- skriv in den adressen i firefox
<t^> oki ska test
<_sara_> but for 2 weeks self teaching... not bad huh?
<markus> får du ett "Invalid Request" tillbaka så "fungerar det"
<_sara_> @ maxjezy
<markus> <title>Invalid Request</title>
<maxjezy> not bad at all!
<t^> markus jo det får jag
<maxjezy> @ _sara_
<t^> varför vill inte utorrent fungera då ?
<t^> :I
<markus> är det den trackern som strular då?
<t^> alternativt transmission
<t^> är ju så många trackers?
<t^> kanske 30-40st från olika ställen jag prövat
<maxjezy> t^, ladda via http
<markus> om du skriver "nslookup tracker.publicbt.com"
<_sara_> @ maxjezy just dont ask me to speak svenska :// i'm amusingly bad
<maxjezy> alla linux finns http
<markus> vad har den för ip då?
<maxjezy> _sara_, i wount but i guess channelrules will.
<cahoot> _sara_: you can safely skip the @
<maxjezy> :)
<markus> _sara_: wher u from?
<_sara_> the uk originally
<maxjezy> cahoot, i like the cinemon bulle
<_sara_> in 7 days i will be living in stockholm
<markus> move to gothenburg instead ! :)
<maxjezy> göteborg är ju livsfarligt
<maxjezy> gäng och mord dagligen
<markus> jaså, muslimer å sånt?
<maxjezy> ja, de med
<t^> trackern har ip 65.211.88.49
<_sara_> more of a gay scene in stockholm
<t^> trackern har ip 65.211.88.51
<t^> trackern har ip 65.211.88.54
<_sara_> gay = hbtq
<markus> t^: samma som jag, du kan ju sätta igång wireshark och se vad som är fel
<markus> är du säker på att det är trackerna som inte fungerar och inte själva anslutningarna till andra peers?
<t^> någonstanns blire fel men enligt transmission och utorrents så avbryts anslutningen till trackern
<t^> :I fungerar inte alls då det är ej publica trackers
<t^> fan ska man leta efter i wireshark då ?^^
<maxjezy> _sara_, gay = http://ernstkirchsteiger.com/
<markus> _sara_: the hetero scene is great in gothenburg
<markus> whatever than means... :>
<_sara_> markus:  i am hunting for a girlfriend
<markus> that
<markus> me too
<cahoot> but there's a complete soccerteam named gays there
<markus> haha @ cahoot
<t^> markus hade du någon idé ? ;P
<markus> t^: sätt av alla torrent utom en som du har problem med
<markus> eller sätt av alla
<markus> installera wireshark
<markus> sätt igång capture på den med ett lämpligt capture filter
<markus> sätt igång torrenten tills det blir samma fel igen
<markus> sätt av wireshark och spara dumpen
<markus> skicka till mig :)
<t^> nice
<t^> ska sätta till verket !
<maxjezy> _sara_, are you coming here alone?
<maxjezy> got a job?
<maxjezy> or are you rich
<_sara_> i have no one in my life... few friends no family - im free
<_sara_> i am an aupair
<markus> where do you live now?
<_sara_> edinburgh
<_sara_> but will be living in hjorthagen
<_sara_> end of the red line
<markus> i don't know stockholm very well
<markus> i like it only that it's a bit off
<_sara_> ropsten is the station name
<markus> shout stone
<_sara_> ok: crap [it's romansk for rock]
<Philip5> edinburgh is a nice town if you just come there and visit. i was there 5 years ago over a weekend. went to the opera and walked around the town
<Philip5> visited a friend in glasgow for a week and spent the weekend in edinburgh
<_sara_> Philip5:  ja, nej 2 live though
<_sara_> Philip5: id you have fun?
<markus> jag dricker gin och juice
<markus> det är gott
<markus> _sara_: guess what i'm drinking
<Philip5> _sara_: yes i did
<_sara_> markus gin and orange juice?
<markus> yes you are so good at swedish :)
<_sara_> i'm in mensa for a reason :P
<_sara_> markus you also said it'd good or enjoyable
<markus> you're in mensa?
<markus> that not something you say out loud
<_sara_> ja :)
<markus> i'm in densa
<t^> hmm nu fick jag klientlista ?! :D
<markus> just the act of applying for mensa should automatically disqualify the person
<t^> w8 ska försöka provocera fram
<markus> haha så det fungerade :P
<markus> löst!
<markus> =)
<t^> haha nej
<t^> tror jag inte :P
<t^> har ju inte gjort något
<t^> satte mig på ubuntulaptopen för jag har wireshark på den
<t^> säkert mindre mongoanslutningar gämfört med windows
<t^> la till en gammal torrentfil igen då fungera det men nu när jag drog hem ny samma problem igen
<t^> w8 ska spela in :D
<_sara_> i was asking Swedish Mensa about joining Swedish Mensa rather than continue to pay for British Mensa they dont allow you to score higher then 132 and i scored 147
<markus> t^: du kan ju stänga av PEX
<markus> och det andra DHT
<t^> dom fungerar inte iaf på iptorrents
<t^> spelar in symptomet nu iaf
<_sara_> best keep torrenting legal :)
<t^> den får nöta någon minut sedan skickar jag :D
<t^> i do!
<t^> ;)
<_sara_> bra
<markus> bra = bh
<markus> bh = boob holder
<t^> lol
<_sara_> bra= good in svenska
<_sara_> or god
<t^> 130 paket utan filter efter ca 4 minuter ^^
<t^> fan inte myche
<markus> har det kommit nån http trafik?
<t^> i början va det ytterst lite
<t^> w8 ska kika vare står :D
<markus> kolla i klienten å se om den har försökt att announca
<puttek> Någon som har ett playstation3 och testat någon handkontrolls-kopia?
<t^> markus i transmission och vad menar du med announca ?
<_sara_> ja t^
<t^> _sara_ ?
<t^> :D
<markus> t^: announca = ansluta till trackern för berätta att man laddar ner och få peers
<_sara_> t^ it can function without a tracker
<t^> jao den försöker ansluta :) frågar efter fler klienter från tracker
<markus> not if the torrent has the private flag set, then DHT och PEX is disabled
<markus> such a useless function
<t^> bra att du rättar henne lite markus ;)
<markus> it shouldn't have been implemented
<t^> nej faktist inte
<t^> men nu måste man typ sitta på iptorrents och swebits
<kosmick> hej alla!
<markus> hej kosmick !
<t^> och det fungerar faktist rätt kasst på TPB utan möjlighet att ansluta till tracker
<t^> ska jag skicka inspelningen markus så fåru kika ? :P
<markus> maila markus@parkus.se om den inte är allt för stort
<t^> nejfan är nog liten
<t^> skickar nudå w8
<_sara_> markus: ja, true...
<markus> _sara_: some good swedish music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibOl0iz7w30
<markus> that's my favourite song right now
<_sara_> ja, jag lova musik
<puttek> markus, :O
<puttek> Vad i hela friden är det där. :)
<markus> you should apply for a job where i work
<_sara_> lova=love?
<markus> oh no, i forgot... it does not have anything to do with linux
<markus> haha
<t^> markus nu är den skicka iaf! 32kb ^^
<puttek> love - älskar
<markus> t^: danke ich bin tank unt titt
<_sara_> puttek:  tack
<markus> glömde du bifoga filen?
<puttek> lova - promise :)
<markus> puttek: jag tycker det är jättebra
<_sara_> ja, jag lova musika
<t^> markus bleistift!
<t^> nej
<markus> det är freddie wadling
<t^> jag bifoga ?
<t^> wtf testar igen haha
<markus> nej jag ser inget :P
<puttek> _sara_, No, no. - Jag älskar musik. :)
<puttek> markus, Det får du. Alla tycker ju olika. =)
<_sara_> ahh i had it right,
<t^> hmm lär skriva in formatet
<t^> w8
<_sara_> ja, jag lova musik *
<puttek> :O
<Philip5> maxjezy: göru?
<_sara_> puttek: ?
<puttek> _sara_, Not "Jag lova musik" :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, diskuterar lite med finland
<maxjezy> du då?
<_sara_> oh yeah...
<_sara_> ja, jag iskar musik *
<markus> what kind of music?
<t^> markus kommer den nudå ?
<_sara_> is there a swedish language channel?
<markus> ja nu kom den
<Philip5> maxjezy: diskuterar med finland? hur gör man då? jag jiddrar lite med utvecklarna av yafaray
<t^> fräsigt
<t^> :D
<puttek> _sara_, You will get it right sooner or later. :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, säg åt dem att göra det bättre
<maxjezy> diskuterar livet med en polare i finland
<maxjezy> vi tänkte båda avsluta våra liv om inte jorden går under 2012
<maxjezy> såvida ingen sponsrat mig med en i7 dator
<markus> t^: vad är trackern för den torrenten?
<_sara_> puttek: ja, then there are 3 more to go
<t^> kan skicka den
<puttek> _sara_, 3 more of what?
<_sara_> Sverige ar 3 langueska [sweden hath three languages]
<Philip5> maxjezy: i7 är sweeeeet
<_sara_> 4*
<Philip5> maxjezy: utvecklarna av yafaray undrade vad jag hade för dator som hade så snabba renderingstider :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja kan tänka mig det
<maxjezy> Philip5, dom sitter väl på gamla gråa compaq datorer fortfarande
<maxjezy> säg åt dem att det är 2012
<maxjezy> snart
<maxjezy> the core is old news
<puttek> _sara_, Does sweden got three different languages?
<maxjezy> now we got cores
<_sara_> puttack ja, it has 4 http://www.myswitzerland.com/en/home/wintervacation/winter-huts/crap-bar-1100m.html
<_sara_> 4 official languages apparently
<markus> jag är av åsikten att utvecklare bör ha de sämsta datorerna
<markus> så att de skriver effektiv kod
<cahoot> I Sverige talas fem nationellt erkända minoritetsspråk: finska, tornedalsfinska, romani chib, samiska och jiddisch.
<_sara_> cahoot ja pricis
<t^> markus fick du trackern ?
<t^> maila den
<puttek> cahoot, Mer än jag visste. :)
<puttek> _sara_, You know more than me. :)
<_sara_> puttek: :)
<_sara_> varsagot
<Philip5> maxjezy: hittade en underlighet i nyaste yafaray-koden som de först inte förstod varför och trodde jag mixtrat men sedan kom det fram vad i koden som gjorde det :)
<t^> markus lär åka iväg me tanten ska byta nät. annars hörs vi lite senare ! puss i ljumsken
<markus> t^: kan säga det att första announcen resettas
<_sara_> can puss mean kick also?
<_sara_> t^
<t^^> _sara_
<t^^> :D
<_sara_> a kiss in the groin? niet kick?
<t^^> what ? kiss in the groind?
<t^^> im not getting it :S
<_sara_> i read "puss i ljumsken" as kiss in groin
<t^^> jaha haha ;D
 * t^^ has 2 go now! :O
<t^^> bbl ;)
<puttek> _sara_, Puss is always a kiss (or a puddle)
<t^^> *poff gone*
<_sara_> puttek: tack i thought it sounded wrong... it was/is, but for different reasons :P lol
<markus> =) ***
<_sara_> is there a svenska channel?
<_sara_> i mean in freenode?
<markus> do you mean swedish channel in general?
<markus> this is supposed to be in swedish
<markus> this channel
<Philip5> hon menar nog en allmän svensk chattkanal
<_sara_> svenska language - i know i am supposed to know svenska and wish to learn so if there is a channel where i can chat in svenska this would help
<bamsefar> Barre: Pong!
<maxjezy> #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<_sara_> maxjezy: tack, lesden
<_sara_> lesden #ubuntu-se
<maxjezy> amelia, äter du kikärtor?
<maxjezy> amelia har varit lite off idag
<maxjezy> Philip5, äter du kikärtor?
<puttek> _sara_, A good way to learn the language is to watch moives in the language your about to learning.
<Markslap> Jag brukade äta mycket kikärtor förut.
<maxjezy> Markslap, http://myfatfoodworld.blogspot.com/2011/02/chana-masala-ftw.html
<puttek> Read books is pretty useful to
<maxjezy> fan du måste äta det om du inte ätit det och inte tycker om givetvis
<markus> Markslap: jag har ätit nästan ett helt paket idag
<Philip5> maxjezy: inte så jag lagar själv direkt
<_sara_> ja, jag dyslexica
<Markslap> :)
<puttek> _sara_, Oh. :(
<realubot> Markslap: Är det du som har bannat mig i offtopic?
<Markslap> Nej :3
<amelia> maxjezy: jao. kikärtor går bra.
<maxjezy> men inte fisk?
<amelia> maxjezy: jo, fisk också.
<maxjezy> amelia, då måste du be gubben din göra denna fisksoppa http://myfatfoodworld.blogspot.com/2011/02/fisksoppa.html
<amelia> maxjezy: ser ut att vara potatis i den?
<maxjezy> inget måste amelia
<maxjezy> men ja
<maxjezy> det är det
<maxjezy> ytte pytte lite potatis borde man iaf ha
<amelia> iofs, går ju säkert att göra utan potatis.
<maxjezy> jaa men potatis är nice
<maxjezy> kör med morötter annars
<maxjezy> de är nice med
<maxjezy> morötter funkar fint i alla soppor och grytor typ
<maxjezy> amelia, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-p9l2PnYCBhQ/TVbw3J4BZtI/AAAAAAAABBg/x-7hWJNylDE/s1600/IMGP0971.JPG
<maxjezy> kikärtor, chilisås, ingefära, vitlök, curry, gurkmeja, tomater, cräm fräsh
<amelia> nice
<maxjezy> och lök
<maxjezy> om man inte vill ha nudlar till så duger vanligt tortilliabröd eller ris också
<realubot> Markslap: Vem är det då?
<maxjezy> eller bara som det är
<puttek>  maxjezy, Kör du fortfarande matblogg?
<maxjezy> puttek, japp
<puttek> Härligt!
<maxjezy> man slutar ju aldrig äta
<maxjezy> det får vara motivation nog
<virtuald> oj
<virtuald> hur tjock är du? :)
<swedala> man måste väl inte vara tjock för att gilla mat :P
<virtuald> men han har en blogg som heter myfatfoodworld
<haffe> Lägga kikärtor i blöt borde jag kanske göra.
<maxjezy> virtuald, jag gick upp 30 kilo 2010
<Philip5> hubba
<virtuald> eller så köper man konserver och slipper vänta :)
<virtuald> maxjezy: okej… hur mycket gick frugan upp?
<maxjezy> virtuald, 10 kg typ
<maxjezy> men hon var ju gravid
<maxjezy> hon har typ gått ner dem igen
<virtuald> o.O
<virtuald> du borde följa hennes exempel
<virtuald> dvs bli gravid och gå ner i vikt sedan
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> pallar nog inte en till unge nu
<virtuald> :>
<maxjezy> snacka om kaos med 2 på en gång
<virtuald> ja, tur att man slipper
<carlba> Tjenare
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> tjäna!
<carlba> Nån som har fått igång kombinationen flexget rtorrent..
<amelia> maxjezy: jag (eller bamse mest) gör pepsisorbet idag. :)
<maxjezy> haha, fryser ni pepsi? :)=
<amelia> maxjezy: precis så.
<maxjezy> jag är ingen hejjare på sorbet förutom att jag gillar SIA sorbet
<maxjezy> mango är galet god
<maxjezy> med kladdkaka
<haffe> Hahaha.
<haffe> Matporr.
<amelia> maxjezy: pepsi utan kolsyra och sen vispa varje kvart typ.
<maxjezy> amelia, jadu, jag vet inte om jag vågar men.. hittar jag en avslagen pepsi någon gång så kanske :)
<maxjezy> jag dricker trocadero
<maxjezy> så vi gör här i norrland
<haffe> En annan del av sverige.
<amelia> maxjezy: hehe, vi lämnar massa nästan tomma pepsiflaskor framme som vi bara häller ut för att ingen vill dricka avslagen ljummen pepsi så nu blir de sorbet istället. :)
<amelia> maxjezy: går säkert att göra på trocadero också om man gillar det.
<maxjezy> amelia, innehåller pepsi koffein?
<maxjezy> de gör trocadero iaf
<maxjezy> då kanske de inte är så olika iaf
<maxjezy> coca cola är ju med i koffein familjen av vuxenläsk
<amelia> maxjezy: i guess.
<swedala> pepsi innehåller koffein
<swedala> däremot så fanns det inget koffein i orginalreceptet från 1929 :P
<Philip5> orgiginalet av coca cola hade ju kokain i receptet istället
<kodein> coca-blad, inte kokain
<Philip5> låter bättre med kokain
<haffe> LÃ¥ter bra.
<haffe> Mäter dåligt.
<spacebug-> fråga spendrup
<peetra> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<haffe> coca-cola är en social konstruktion.
<lilleman72> vad heter programmet som man har på linux för att köra windows progg??
<Philip5> wine
<lilleman72> Philip5:  tack
<barzam> crossover och cedega finns också
<barzam> lilleman72: ^
<Philip5> jo men de är anpassningar av wine :)
<Philip5> och inte gratis
<barzam> japp därmed inte sagt att det är exakt samma :)
<Philip5> nä
<lilleman72> Philip5: är inte wine gratis?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men inte de andra 2
<lilleman72> ahh ok
<Philip5> lilleman72: en del windowsprogram behöver man greja med att få igång i wine och vissa funkar inte alls
<lilleman72> ok
<Philip5> lilleman72:  sök på program på wine appdb så står det ofta hur väl det funkar och vad man behöver göra: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<andol> Japp, Wines appdb är en riktigt fin resurs.
<lilleman72> det finns ett progg som hetetr VOIPlay som www.playzeek.com har för att kunna spela CS & där kan man åxå prata via mic och den finns inte till linux ännu
<barzam> osäker på hur ubuntu gör numera, men du ska inte använda wine stable utan den senaste versionen, kommer inte ihåg vad ubuntu kaller det paketet
<Philip5> wine1.2 och wine1.3 tror jag paketen heter
<andol> jupp
<lilleman72> ok
<maxjezy> Philip5, sa du till utvecklarna att skaffa nya datorer?
<daho> Hej på er
<daho> Vet ni något bra o enkelt program som man kan göra hemsida i
<swedala> vim
<daho> men hmm
<swedala> kanske mest min personliga åsikt :P
<daho> jo
<daho> asså lite html kod kan man väl pilla med
<daho> men inte från grunden
<daho> har installerat kompozer
<daho> verkar vara jätte bra
<daho> men ja... handlar om att jag inte är så bra :P
<realubot> barzam: wine1.2 ja.
<swedala> kompozer har jag aldrig testat, men den ser ganska trevlig ut när man kollar på hemsidans screenshoots
<daho> Vet du nåt ställe där det står om php??
<daho> med kompozer kan man enkelt hämta hem någon sida man gillar
<daho> men vill veta mer uppbyggnaden o hur man gör när man vill öppna en sida i ett fält
<realubot> daho: Bluefish
<daho> program??
<realubot> daho: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/screenshots.html
<realubot> daho: För att bygga hemsidor.
<realubot> m.m.
<daho> oki
<daho> håller på att kolla
<realubot> daho: Annars är Gedit bra. Då får du koda från grunden själv.
<daho> men var fan landa den??
<realubot> daho: Ubuntus vanliga texteditor alltså.
<daho> hittar inte den i menyn :P
<realubot> daho: Kolla under Systemverktyg.
<realubot> Eller under Kontor
<daho> ne under programmering
<realubot> Ok.
<Philip5> dagon_: blev det något grejat av i blender för att få till någotn rum-scene?
#ubuntu-se 2011-02-13
<K350> Någon annan som fått lite problem med flash efter updateringar i 10.10?
<realubot> Hur är det? En fil består av minst 8 byte? Eller är det 8 bit?
<kodein> det beror väl på vad du menar
<kodein> en fil kan ha 0 byte data, men sen beror det ju på vilket filsystem hur mycket metadata filen består av
<maxjezy> Philip5, sover du?
<realubot> kodein: Jag har läst någonstans att en fil är minst 8 bits eller bytes.
<realubot> 8 bits kanske...
<kodein> skriv touch foo i terminalen så har du en 0 byte stor fil.
<Philip5> maxjezy: nope
<Philip5> kollat på ett avsnitt av sons of anarchy
<Philip5> men jag funderar på att natta nu
<andol> (Storleken på en fil är inte nödvändigtvis samma som den mängd utrymme den upptar i filsystemet.)
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Finns det ingen Live-iso för Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<realubot> kodein: Den kanske är 8 bits.
<Umeaboy> !live-iso
<ubot2> Factoid 'live-iso' not found
<Umeaboy> !live
<ubot2> Factoid 'live' not found
<Umeaboy> Nähäpp.
<realubot> kodein: 8 bits men Ubuntu avrundar till 0 bytes eller så visar Ubuntu bara innehåller i filen, inte filens storlek. Det sista låter skumt iofs.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det är ju samma iso för att boota Live som för att installera vanliga Ubuntu?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Du väljer ju Prova Ubuntu istället för Installera Ubuntu i menyn.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Okej.
<realubot> Sover ni?
<spacebug-> nä
<em> hey i would like to know the name of some Swedish literature that matches this description: (1) Not a very long work. (2) competent writing. (3) not overly ornate writing.
<riorio> in English?
<riorio> ispoetry ok?
<em> No not poetry. And in Swedish of course.
<em> like around 200 pages would be good. Need not be exact of course.
<em> clean writing, good writing, but not ornate writing.
<em> I want to use it to learn Swedish.
<riorio> well, most people in Sweden start off with August Strindberg (a 19th century author)
<riorio> I was the first to write about the "modern" world using "modern" Swedish
<riorio> Röda rummet
<riorio> is his most famous work
<riorio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Room_%28Strindberg%29
<riorio> its not very long
<riorio> for more recent stuff I would personally recommend something from http://www.bakhall.se/ ...its not always "Swedish literature" but it's always in Swedish
<em> riorio: it's very old, would the Swedish language have changed a lot in that time?
<riorio> no, not a lot.  Strindberg was sort of ahead of time
<riorio> most students at college (gymnasiet) are still forced to read that book
<em> basically i want to get a text of Swedish that's competent, clean, well written Swedish. If it's entertaining or informative that's a plus, if it's not unconventional or overly ornate writing that's important.
<riorio> Jan Guillou is the most popular author today
<riorio> (behind J K Rowlings of course) :)
<em> riorio: and he's a Swede writing in Swedish?
<riorio> yes, he is world famous in Sweden :P
<riorio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Guillou
<cahoot> http://www.bok.nu/book.php?bookid=649269
<cahoot> Guillou writes like a collegestudent (IMO)
<em> so that's bad?
<cahoot> it's all a matter of taste
<riorio> em: did you read Harry Pooter?
<riorio> *in English?
<riorio> *Potter
<em> nope
<riorio> I would say Guillou is about the same level
<cahoot> agreed
<riorio> neither will win the Nobel prize
<riorio> but both sell a lot of books
<riorio> their language is simple, but there is basically nothng wrong with it
<riorio> its just simple
<em> well that could be ideal for learning then.
<em> my purpose is to use it to learn Swedish. I have a hypothesis about learning languages that I would like to test.
<riorio> probably yes
<em> could you recommend a good Guillou book then? Perhaps the title of his shortest or best book to start with?
<riorio> em: there are children's books by Astrid Lindgren too of course (such as "Pippi LÃ¥ngstrump")
<em> riorio: well that would not be so bad either really.
<riorio> em: I would recommend the  crusades trilogy (his latest to my knowledge)
<riorio> AL also wrote in a simple style
<em> AL ?
<riorio> Astrid Lindgren
<em> oh okay
<em> What's the name of the first of his crusades books?
<riorio> if you prefer a modern setting the Coq Rouge triology (by Guillou) is probably what you want
<riorio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Guillou#Crusades_trilogy
<em> is the Coq rouge trilogy the same as the crusades trilogy?
<riorio> no, not at all
<em> oh well we are all over the place then...
<riorio> have a quick look at the articles on Wikipedia
<riorio> brb
<em> which should i go with the crusades one or the coq one?
<riorio> depends on taste.  Crusades triology is set in Medieval Sweden, Coq Rouge is about a secret agent in modern Sweden
<riorio> both triologies sold *a lot*
<em> i'll take the latter
<em> what is the swedish name of the first book in the Coq Rouge trilogy?
<_sara_> ha! cought you you're talking english - i knew it, i knew swedish folk only talked swedish when they knew i was around to confuse me lmao
<_sara_> #conspiricy
<riorio> from Wikipedia: "Coq Rouge - berättelsen om en svensk spion (1986) (literally: Coq Rouge - the story of a Swedish spy)"
<em> that's the first book though?
<_sara_> svenska- to confuse the foreign people
<riorio> em: yes
<_sara_> lol
<riorio> _sara_: vi kan byta språk regelbundet för att förvirra alla lika mycket :)
<riorio> ¿hablamos Español?
<_sara_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpHniCEHY7I ja mar du
<riorio> _sara_: that one is funny :D
<riorio> "facket" :P
<_sara_> i had a french teacher called miss foster often people would type fast and miss the space
<riorio> lol
<riorio> annars är ju särskrivning ett vanligare problem
<lilleman72> Goder morgon alla glada
<riorio> jomen, ingen snöstorm idag, nästan så att kollektivtrafiken fungerar :P
<lilleman72> hehe
<markus> fedora eller mint debian?
<cahoot> debian.
<spacebug-> _sara_: haha that link.. yeah it's so stupid. "you just have to know it for every word"
<_sara_> spacebug-: varsågod
<spacebug-> tnx =)
<puttek> Så tråkigt väder det är
<antii> Skämtar du? :D
<antii> Sol o varmt här.
<puttek> Skämtar du? :O
<puttek> Mulet och tråkigt här.
<puttek> Det är skidtävling här och vädret är värdelöst. Inte jätteroligt
<antii> +8 och inte ett moln
<antii> skämta
<antii> -8
<antii> :P
<puttek> Jag hade åkt dit om det var +8. Det är ju nästan t-shirt väder. :)
<antii> :)
<antii> T-shirt.. mmmh
<antii> Inte så långt kvar!
<puttek> Nä, snart kommer sommaren. Skönt och slippa den klumpiga vinterjackan
<antii> Mm
<antii> Du hoppade över våren :P
<puttek> Ja just det... Snart kommer våren! :)
<antii> -21 i kiruna
<antii> brr..
<puttek> Vi har bara -5. :)
<Zambezi> antii: Jo, för snart kommer istiden igen så vi har snö året om och alla getingar dör!!
<puttek> Getingar! Det finns bra saker med vintern också.
<Zambezi> antii: Jag hatar alla gulasvarta idioter.
<Zambezi> puttek: Lätt. Plus att jag har humant inomhusklimat. Jag har alltid kring 30 grader inomhus ungefär. Säg minst 28 grader, toppnotering på 34.
<puttek> Zambezi, Jösses. Det är ju svinvarmt
<Zambezi> puttek: En geting krockade i ansiktet på mig. När jag viftade bort den så stack den mig på nedre ögonlocket. Det svullnaden inte upp som tur var.
<puttek> Zambezi, Aj! Jag gillar inte dom där jäklarna heller.
<Zambezi> puttek: Bin är lite lugnare, humlor är okej. Vet du varför humlorna alltid kommer först?
<puttek> Nä
<Zambezi> puttek: De har päls så de kan börja samla nektar tidigare på säsongen och tidigare på morgonen med.
<puttek> Man lär sig något nytt varje dag. :)
<antii> Zambezi: Haa
<Zambezi> puttek: Getingar har två par vingar och bin har ett. En gammal bekant är insektspatolog.
<puttek> Måste starta om datorn. Råkade komma åt knappen som stänger av musplattan och då vill den inte börja fungera igen. :(
<em> what is the first book in the Coq Rogue series?
<kodein> Coq Rogue
<kodein> eller Rouge, snarare
<kodein> även om rogue vore roligt det med
<arand> _sara_: Om du inte är ute efter support är nog #ubuntu fel kanal.
<arand> Jag vet inte om det finns några fler svenska kanaler på freenode...
<Zambezi> arand: När började det bli så hårt mot offtopic?
<_sara_> Zambezi:  precis
<em> is there a channel for Swedish support?
<arand> Tror det alltid har varit det, och jag tror nog jag håller med om det med tanke på hur mycket folk som är där..
<kodein> em: du är i den.
<arand> em: Här
<gorgo> :)
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu har det kommit en ny minitube upstream
<Philip5> maxjezy: sedan vill utvecklaren ha din hjälp med att översätta programmet till svenska ;)
<chees> nån som kör senaste pidgin och ha problem med att t ai mot filer
<Coffe> chees,  ja jo, men haft det länge med pidgin, beror lite på protocoll
<Coffe> men jag vet det är segt om det är msn . å den inte kan köra client till client direkt
<chees> jag kan inte ens skicka eller ta i mot filer
<cHarNe2> chees: har aldrig fått sånt att funka med annan klient än med msn-messenger
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på nu då
<Philip5> kanske en kopp kaffe medan man klurar lite
<Philip5> chees: vilken version av pidgin använder du? senaste i ubuntu eller senaste upstream?
<dagon_> goddagens
<Philip5> dagon_: tjena
<Philip5> läget?
<dagon_> jofan
<dagon_> ska inte klaga
<dagon_> vann pokern igår
<dagon_> tyvärr körde vi inte med pengar
<Philip5> dagon_: precis vaknat då eller? ;)
<dagon_> men det kändes bra ändå eftersom mina två polare är rätt bra på det
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> dagon_: så vad händer nu då?
<dagon_> just nu överför jag lite saker från syrrans lappis
<dagon_> den ska få debian 6
<Philip5> låter som en lagom söndagskväll
<Philip5> jag funderar på att åka och träna lite
<dagon_> :)
<Philip5> tänkte jag skulle sparka lite på maxjezy först men han är ju en sådan svikare nu för tiden
<Philip5> sätter nyfödda barn före oss i kanalen... pfff
<dagon_> illa
<Philip5> verkligen ett oskick
<dagon_> mycket
<t^^> markus__ har inte samma fel nu mera ? kanske telenor som betatestar nå äcklig shapefunktion på just mig ? :)
<t^^> får se hur länge det fungerar
<Philip5> t^^: saskig uppkoppling eller bara långsam?
<t^^> norsk ;P
<t^^> telenors "fria" mobila bredband
<Philip5> hehe, ja det är nu nått speciellt
<t^^> redan tjaffsat till mig 6k då dom smygstryper
<Philip5> fritt som i det-funkar-när-vi-vill?
<t^^> upplevde att dom "shape"a bort trackerfunktionen med torrent
<t^^> dessutom
<t^^> ja precis
<sjk> Hejsan
<Philip5> uj
<Philip5> sjk: tjena
<t^^> dom säger en sak när man tecknar avtalet
<t^^> sedan samma sak när man ringer och försöker felanmäla
<t^^> sedan när man ebr att få prata med tekniker får man höra sanningen! och att om det inte passar kan man dra
<t^^> blev dyrt för dom :)
<Philip5> lol
<t^^> hade problem några dagar att jag inte kunde få kontakt genom announca till tracker's av olika slag med just telenor
<t^^> givetvis genom lagliga torrents ;P
<Philip5> så klartr
<t^^> delar dock ut mitt internet till alla möjliga så det är svårt att ha koll :D
<t^^> ;)
<Philip5> säkert bara en massa osederligt som åker via din uppkoppling då
<sjk> Jag installerade precis Ubuntu pa en MacBook och har lite problem med touchpaden - den ar fasligt langsam och okanslig. Funderade pa om nagon annan haft liknande problem och forhoppningsvis lyckats losa dem
<t^^> pff ;P
<Philip5> sjk: har aldrig provat den på en macbook
<Philip5> är det powerpc eller intel?
<t^^> laterz film
<dagon_> lär vara intel
<Philip5> t^^: laterz
<dagon_> är väl bara powermac som kör ppc
<Philip5> dagon_: aha
<dagon_> tror jag
 * Philip5 har inte så stor koll på apple-hårdvara
<sjk> Philip5, intel :)
<dagon_> kan inte lova nåt :)
<dagon_> inte jag heller :p
<dagon_> jo, intel sitter det
<dagon_> i iBooken satt det G4-processorer
 * maxjezy blir ledsen i ögat
<Philip5> sjk: vilke macbook-modell är det?
<maxjezy> försöker verkligen finna tid för er
<Philip5> maxjezy: vadå då?
<Philip5> aha
<dagon_> maxjezy: vi hatar inte dig :)
<maxjezy> jag ska försöka ge er mer av mig framöver
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä jag och dagon_ hatar inte dig... vi tycker bara väldigt ill om dig nu ;P
<sjk> Philip5, det ar en MacBook 4,1
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> nu har hon bajsat men jag bad tjejen fixa det så jag kan vara här med er mina vänner
<dagon_> Philip5: intel cpu i den
<dagon_> maxjezy: <3
<Philip5> sjk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Maverick
<t^^> hmm verkar som telenor fryste torrent möjligheterna samtidigt som dom låste veckans hastighetsöverskridning
<Philip5> sjk: börja titta där
<t^^> behöver nog ha mera pengar av dom för skadan dom förorsakat
<Philip5> t^^: grattis
<t^^> jävla töntar :D
<t^^> dom får betala
<sjk> Philip5, jag har tittat dar en massa :)
<Philip5> sjk: aha, och blev inte klokare
<maxjezy> Philip5, är minitube buggfri nu? :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: har inte provat men såg att det kommit en ny med nya sökfeatures och så sökte han översättare och har ingen till svenska såg jag
<Philip5> maxjezy: kanske något för dig att ge tillbaka med
<maxjezy> men jag är ju finne
<maxjezy> översättning är inte min starka sida :)
<Philip5> ja då går du bort
<maxjezy> fast offcaz i kan give it a traj
<Philip5> maxjezy: men va fasen ska man ha dig till då??? ;P
<maxjezy> jadu, vi kan spänna upp mig på ett kors runt påsk och dansa runt mig
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> då får vi dansa så långt som du är så stor som man kan tro
<maxjezy> eller japp
<maxjezy> jag är så fet så ekvatorn räcker inte som svångrem åt mig ens
<sjk> Woot, jag har ingen /etc/xorg.conf? :)
<Philip5> oj oj oj
<Philip5> sjk: nä det behöver man inte alltid nu för tiden
<sjk> Ah
<Philip5> xorg känner av själv vad den ska ha och confen har man om man vill tvinga in värden
<sjk> Racker det da att man skapar en xorg.conf som bara innehaller de installningar som diffar? Jag har fatt tips om att lagga till en InputDevice-section i min xorg.conf, namligen
<Philip5> i princip så
 * sjk gives it a try
<Philip5> sjk: några framsteg?
<sjk> Philip5, ja, touchpaden fungerar, men inte om jag anvander fingertoppen
<sjk> Det gar bara om jag liksom lagger ned fingret sa en fingeryta kommer i kontakt med paden
<Philip5> aha, trist om det inte går att få till
<sjk> Ja, verkligen
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<sjk> Hmm hmm
<Philip5> johanbr: hur är läget "over there"?
<johanbr> jodå, det är väl bra...
<johanbr> sitter och sätter ihop tenta för mina studenter
<johanbr> hur är det i Sverige?
<zChris> Sweet!
<zChris> Sverige vann mot Finland :)
<Philip5> lite söndagspyssel för din del då?
<Philip5> zChris: jo men det skulle till straffar
<Philip5> zChris: inte världens roligast match heller
<zChris> Philip5, äh, så länge vi vann är jag nöjd. Matcherna mot Finland brukar aldrig vara speciellt roliga :P
<Philip5> johanbr: det är väl som vanligt i gamla svedala
<Philip5> zChris: nä de brukar alltid vara målfattiga iaf
<Nafallo> !no, ops is <reply>Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan!
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<antii> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan!
<antii> :P
<antii> Hjälp Nafallo!
<sjk> Hmm, finns det inget enkelt satt att andra gdm-themes?
<Nafallo> !botabuse | antii
<ubot2> antii: Vänligen utsätt inte boten för mer jobb än vad som är nödvändigt. Om du vet att jag inte kommer veta svaret... sluta fråga mig om det!
<Nafallo> sjk: jo? appearances under system-menyn
<sjk> Nafallo, jag laddade hem ett par themes fran art.gnome.org, men jag forstar inte riktigt hur jag ska installera dem. Ar i Appearances och klickar 'Install', men de tarbollar jag laddat hem verkar inte ha nagra "theme packages" i sig
<sjk> En tarboll hade ett gang .pngs, en GdmGreeterTheme.desktop samt en .xml-fil
<arand> sjk: gdm-teman funkar inte så allra bäst i nyare versioner av gdm
<Nafallo> sjk: ah. nagon annan lar fa hjalpa dig med det. sjalv har jag aldrig sett ett behov av att installera fler teman an vad som finns i paket.
<arand> sjk: För vanliga desktop-teman ska det bara gå att dra paketet till utseende-fönstret
<sjk> Det funkar fint om jag tar hem nagot fran http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon
<sjk> Men, lyckas inte med: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<arand> sjk: So sagt, det är gdm teman != fungera med nuvarande gdm
<sjk> arand, *nickar*. laste nagonstans att gdm inte ens anvands nu, utan nagot som heter xsplash?
<Nafallo> xsplash kommer fore gdm.
<Nafallo> gdm anvands fortfarande.
<cahoot> inte gdm3?
<poller> Gokväll
<Nafallo> !info gdm
<Nafallo> cahoot: nope, gdm 2.30
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<dagon_> !pong
<ubot2> Factoid 'pong' not found
<dagon_> :(
<sjk> Hmm
<cahoot> Nafallo: 2.30 är versionsnumret för gdm3 i debian (kanske en slump?)
<Nafallo> !pong is ping's reply
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<Nafallo> cahoot: det later en aning knasigt det dar... ar du saker pa att gdm 3 inte kommer vara 3.00?
<cahoot> This package contains the next generation GDM, which was developed using the technologies on which GNOME 3 is based.
<Nafallo> ser inte ut som 10.10 har det i sin beskrivning iaf, fast det lar vara baserat pa samma paket oavsett :-)
<cahoot> nej ga ser att ubu fortfarande håller fast vid gdm
<Nafallo> ga?
<cahoot> nej jag ser ...
<Nafallo> gnome3 ar i en ppa dock
<Nafallo> for mycket problem for att kora det default i 11.04 tydligen
<cahoot> hur so mhelst - poängen var egentligen att den nya gdmversion är lite svår att personalisera såvitt jag förstått
<Nafallo> det ar den i Ubuntu ocksa dock :-)
<cahoot> det är nog samma med olika namn
<Nafallo> men det beror mer pa att den gamla konfigurationsdialogen ar ersatt med nagon liten pryl Canonical skrev.
<Nafallo> om jag forstat ratt var det upstream som slutade ha en konfigurationsdialog... men jag ar inte saker.
<cahoot> konfa inloggningsmeny känns som ett onödigt putsande av krom
<yeager> ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<Nafallo> nja. vissa tycker om att logga in automatiskt, stanga av och pa ljud osv...
<dagon_> hatar inloggningsljudet
<dagon_> särskilt när man loggar in mitt i natten och det dundrar djungeltrummor
<zChris> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/mobiltele/article3096279.ece
<Nafallo> dagon_: det ar inte gdms ljud dock :-)
<zChris> Ska bli intressant att se hur det gar for nokia nu nar dom har WP7 som standardos :)
<zChris> Sjalv ar jag nog sugen pa en Xperia Play (Playstation Mobilen) ^^
<dagon_> Nafallo: hatar det inte mindre för det :)
<dagon_> jag skulle aldrig köpa en mobil från sovjet ericsson :P
<antii> Sovjet Ericsson
<antii> D:
<zChris> dagon_ why? :P
<antii> Plast.
<dagon_> alla SE jag har haft har gått sönder med detsamma
<dagon_> trots hantering som om de vore av porslin
<zChris> Okey otur :) Min har hallit ganska hardhanta tag ^^ Sony P1
<zChris> p1i dessutom
<arand> dagon_: Hmm, det ska gå att lösa... men det var ett tag sedan jag gjorde det
<zChris> Aktierna sjunk 10% efter nyheten xD
<fredfredfre> jag har nyss installerat om 10.10 och vill dra in alla mina favoritpaket. det är jobbigt att klicka i dom en för en i synaptic, hur gör jag för att skapa en lista i en textfil som sedan körs i terminalen?
<ah-berg> hur kan man beskriva  i rexexp måste innehålla . men inte i början eller slutet ?
<arand> dagon_: Hmm, i ubuntu ska det finnas ett alternative i vanliga gdmsetup
<dagon_> arand: hmm, får kolla upp det
<cahoot> fredfredfre: To clone a Debian machine using aptitude (or install your favourite packages) use aptitude search -F '%100p' '~i!~M' > package_list; on the reference machine; xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < package_list; aptitude install; on the other machine.  This preserves information about "automatically installed" packages that other methods do not.
<dagon_> arand: fast om man stänger av systemljuden så fimpas allt det jobbiga :P
<cahoot> fast - har du redan kvaddat originalet så...
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ crontab -l | grep -v ^#
<Nafallo> 10 19 * * * /usr/bin/dpkg --get-selections > $HOME/Ubuntu\ One/parakeet.dpkg
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> dessutom har jag oneconf installerat :-)
<Nafallo> !info oneconf
<Nafallo> c'mon ubot2 ...
<Nafallo> !info oneconf
<Nafallo> pffff
<arand> dagon_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/437429 har en massa relevant info
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 437429 in gdm "No GUI to configure/disable login sound" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<K350> Har nyligen börjat få problem med flash på flera sidor - dock inte youtube - har 10.10. Finns det någon update jag missat? Någon annan som också fått problem nyligen?
<fredfredfred> jag skriver ett script som installerar mina favoritpaket
<fredfredfred> men om jag skriver ex echo hej för att informera användaren om något så skrivs det ut och sen stängs fönstret direkt
<fredfredfred> finns det nåt sätt att få terminalfönstret att stanna kvar efter att scriptet körts klart?
<kodein> pastebinna din kod kthx
<fredfredfred> den är på två rader, jag tar mig friheten att lägga in den här
<fredfredfred> #!/bin/bash  echo Chromium yeah!
<fredfredfred> just nu skriver den, som ni ser, chromium yeah
<fredfredfred> och sen stängs det direkt
<fredfredfred> jag undrar hur man hindrar fönstret från att stängas när scriptet är klart
<UkuleleSolen1> Hej och god kväll!
<spacebug-> tjena
<kodein> fredfredfred: read
<fredfredfred> nice tack
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen1: fick min asus eeebox 1501P i fredags. Det funkar out of the box med xbmc-live-skivan. För att få ljudet att fungera med egen installation av ubuntu 10.10 fick jag greja en lite. Eller ja det va inte så mycket att göra men det tog mig 6-7 timmar att hitta svaret på ett forum =)
<UkuleleSolen1> Hur kommer det sig att jag emellanåt förlorar skriv-rättigheter till mina egan usb-minnen?
<UkuleleSolen1> spacebug-: En eee-box är definitivt mitt nästa inköp
<spacebug-> nice
<UkuleleSolen1> spacebug-: Ungefär vad var det du gjorde åt ljudet för att få det att funka?
<spacebug-> fjärrkontrollen har jag inte fått att fungera än men hittade en post där det ska fungera med 10.04 men inte med 10.10 då det va nått med modulen för ir-grejen i 10.10 som va fel. men jag orkar inte installera om för att få igång den, använder ju ändå ett trådlöst tangentbord så ..
<fredfredfred> okej så jag vill i bash wgetta en deb fil och sen köra den, oavsett vad den heter, hur kan man lösa det tro
<spacebug-> fick lägga till en rad i /etc/pulse/default.pa
<UkuleleSolen1> bara det?
<UkuleleSolen1> :)
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen1: tror det bara va det typ..
<spacebug-> kan ha varit nån mer grej
<UkuleleSolen1> Så, vad gör man när man förlorar skrivrättigheter till ett usb-minne?
<kodein> sätter sig på en stubbe i skogen och gråter.
<UkuleleSolen1> det är inge vidare kontruktivt
<kodein> du har en poäng.
<kosmick> hej alla!
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen1: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=204&t=52871
<UkuleleSolen1> hej kosmick!
<spacebug-> raden jag la till va:    load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:1,7
<spacebug-> sen la jag även till en rd för default_sink_output eller nått
<spacebug-> nä nu tillbaka till La Liga och snart jobba.. ha det!
<UkuleleSolen1> ha de!
<Philip5> dagon_ och maxjezy: har ni hållit ställningarna nu medan jag varit iväg och tränat?!?! :O
<dagon_> självfallet
<Philip5> spacebug-: jobba så här dags???
<Philip5> är det fler än jag i kanalen som köpt moderkort för sockel 1155 som har defekt styrkrets som måste byta in senare?
<Philip5> kosmick: det var dåligt med folk som hälsade tillbaka :(
<Philip5> kanske är söndagsro
<dagon_> Philip5: har du träningsvärk?
<Philip5> nej men jag har en överanstränging i axeln som är lite störig
<Philip5> om maxjezy vaknar till lite senare så kanske jag har en liten video och visa honom
<Philip5> dagon_: du kan också få se om du är snäll :)
<dagon_> yes plz :D
<Philip5> men den är nog inte klar på någon timme
<dagon_> jag har tid at vänta :)
<Philip5> vilken tur
 * dagon_ klapar snel Philip5 
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> dagon_: jag snackade en massa med utvecklarna av yafaray igår kväll
<t^> jahapp vad ska vi göra med telenor :S
<Philip5> t^: ställ dem framför tåget
<haffe> telesnor.
<dagon_> :D
<t^> mm jävla jävlar
<t^> ska spöa dom som jobbar i butiken
<Philip5> haffe: telenor är en socialkonstruktion
<haffe> Ja, det också.
<Philip5> t^: gört! videofilma och lägg ut på youtube som reklam
<t^> haha ja
<t^> jag spöar telenor, kan du ? nya sloganen
<t^> torsk på norsk ? NEJ TACK!
<dagon_> Philip5: hade de nåt gott att säga? :)
<Philip5> dagon_: nja, jag visade på en grej som blev konstig och fel mellan två versioner av yafaray och de kunde inte förstå varför det blev som det blev. först var det så klart mitt fel men sedan var det en ändring i koden som var svaret :D
<puttek-> När ni ändå är igång och klubbar folk kan ni väl ta vägen förbi Tele2?
<t^> puttek- fixar't
<puttek-> t^, Härligt!
<Philip5> puttek-: vi kanske kan ställa upp alla mobiloperatörerna på rad och klubba dem
<t^> vi kan backa över dom med min gammla volvo kanske ? ;D
<puttek-> Philip5, Jo, det finns nog någon som ogillar den ena eller den andra. Så summarumdum (eller vad man säger) Alla mobiloperatörer ska få smaka.
<Philip5> puttek-: summa summarum kanske? men annars så är det nog så
<puttek-> Ja, summa summarum. Glömmer alltid av vad det är man säger.
<Philip5> antii: jobbar du ikväll eller bara sitter tyst och idlar som vanligt nu för tiden?
<Philip5> och ingen amelia som gäspar... det är något konstigt med den här kvällen
<puttek-> Är det ren firefox i terminalen för att hämta den?
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<puttek-> Alltså, sudo apt-get install firefox. Det behövs inte firefox-browser
<Philip5> sudo aptitude install firefox
<Philip5> ja
<amelia> *gäsp*
<puttek-> Okej
<Philip5> amelia!!! :D
<t^> focks
<t^> firefocks
<Philip5> amelia: hur blev maten igår? lika god som det lät?
<Philip5> de visar en lite kul app och enhet på kunskapskanalen nu. ett föredrag från TED
<Philip5> finns på webben också
<realubot> TED?
<realubot> puttek-: Jag misstänker att firefox är ett virtuellt paket som pekar på firefox-browser.
<Philip5> realubot: TED: Ideas worth spreading : http://www.ted.com
<Philip5> de bjuder in en massa smarta typer som har något nytt att komma med är det meningen som får hålla ett kortare föredrag om sin idé och sedan kan vem som helst få tillgång till det på nätet
<realubot> puttek-: Nej. Det finns inget firefox-browser ens ju?
<Philip5> eller gå dit och lyssna under TED-dagarna
<realubot> puttek-: Det finns bara ett paket som heter firefox.
<realubot> puttek-: Aha, tror jag har hört talas om det nu när du beskriver vad det handlar om faktiskt.
<realubot> Philip5: Den sista meningen var till dig och inte till puttek- .
 * realubot blänger på Tabb-tanhenten.
<realubot> *tangenten
<Philip5> realubot: om man gillar intressanta idéer och föreläsare så finns det massor av videos att kolla på om man går in på TED och deras sajt
<amelia> Philip5: japp.
<puttek-> Min sambo är knäpp!
<puttek-> Eller så är det jag... :p
<Philip5> amelia: med sådan fredagsmat och sedan lördagsmiddag så undrar ju förstås vän av ordning så klart vad det då blir till söndagsmiddag som överträffar allt?!?!
<amelia> Philip5: det blev currygryta med kyckling och grönsaker.
<Philip5> amelia: säkert gott men lät inte riktigt lika lyxigt
<amelia> Philip5: neh, men gott var det.
<amelia> Philip5: vi kör inga lyxiga söndagmiddagar här.
<Philip5> amelia: det får vara på fredagar och lördagar istället?!
<amelia> Philip5: fredag och lördag är lite lyxigare. de andra dagarna kör vi på sånt som funkar som matlåda dagen efter.
<Philip5> UkuleleSolen1: fick du ordning på din usb-grej?
<dagon_> ,
<dagon_> oj
<dagon_> fan, nu blev jag sugen på ris, kyckling och currysås
<Philip5> UkuleleSolen1: eller somnade du av kodein och hans tips?
<puttek-> dagon_, Det är så gott!
<Philip5> dagon_: det kan du inte frästa amelia med för hon gillar inte ris... lite kinkig den damen ;)
<amelia> Philip5: jag har inte sagt att jag inte gillar det, bara att det inte är bra för mig därför äter jag det inte.
<puttek-> Äter ni grynkorv?
<dagon_> Philip5: ris är ju skitgott, bara med stek&grillkrydda är det svingott :D
<Philip5> korv är usch
<dagon_> korv är mums
<dagon_> isterband <3
<puttek-> Jag flyttade uppåt i landet 2010. Från Västra götland till Västmanland och här vet dom inte ens vad grynkorv är. Intressant konstighet.
<puttek-> Ah, isterband med mosad potatis och smör!
<dagon_> *slurp*
<haffe> Så nu pratar mat såhärdags.
<Hoxx> haha ja skulle kolla ted.com men blev så inne i isterband så de blev isterband.com istället :P
<puttek-> Haha
<amelia> korv däremot är oätbart.
<Hoxx> jag åt första gången isterband för ett par veckor sen, visste inte ens va de va före det (<-- finne) :P
<Hoxx> isterband låter mer som nån sorts fläsk imo
<kodein> pölsa i korvskinn.
<Philip5> Hoxx: hehe
<Philip5> Hoxx: är den domänen reggad??
<Hoxx> hhmm den hann inte ladda klart, ska kolla :D
<Philip5> :)
<Hoxx> verkar va ledig, köp köp!
<Philip5> tror jag passar för isterband är värre än korv i allmänhet
<realubot> hoxx.com lär ju vara upptagen. Det finns knappt en ledig com-adress på 4 bokstäver.
<Hoxx> de e den säkert jo
<puttek-> Någon som är intresserad av fotboll och råkar sitta framför espanyol - real madrid?
<realubot> Hoxx: hoxx.se är ledig.
<realubot> .net, .com, .org och .info är upptagna.
<realubot> puttek-: Nope. Hur så?
<puttek-> Vill veta hur det ser ut i matchen. :)
<realubot> puttek-: http://livetv.ru/en/eventinfo/66075_espanyol_real_madrid/
<realubot> 0-1 till real.
<realubot> puttek-: Första UStream-länken fungera helt ok för mig.
<puttek-> realubot, Jo, jag håller koll på livescore.com. Tänkte mest om någon tittade på matchen och kunde berätta fall Espanyol tryckte på t.ex.
<puttek-> För stream använder jag mig utav myp2p.eu.
<realubot> puttek-: Ok, ok. Jag kollar aldrig på sport så.
<puttek-> realubot, Ingenting? :O
<zChris> Jag undrar varför Silverlight skapades när det finns flash t.ex.
<realubot> puttek-: Nope. Kollar inte mycket på TV öht. Jag kollar på dokumentärer och Veckans Brott. That's it, typ.
<realubot> zChris: Det är väl MS konkurrent?
<realubot> Därför?
<zChris> realubot, ...
<realubot> zChris: What?
<zChris> realubot, var väll ganska dålig analys :P
<puttek-> realubot, Okej. Dokumentärer är intressant, ibland. Är Veckans Brott bra? Jag har tänkt se på det, men aldrig tagit mig tid.
<realubot> zChris: Det var väl en ganka solklar analys. MS vill inte att Adobe ska ha monopol så man skapar en produkt på samma område.
<zChris> realubot, tycker den sög ganska hårt
<zChris> Iaf, är det enklare att utveckla till silverlight? Drar den mindre resuser än flash? Har den några nya funktioner?
<realubot> puttek-: Jag gillar GW och tycker att det är intressant. Det finns på svtplay.se om du vill kolla någon gång.
<zChris> Annars förstår jag inte varför ms skulle ha utvecklat det
<realubot> zChris: Har du en bättre förklaring?
<zChris> realubot, nej jag har ingen bra förklaring det är det jag funderar på.
<haffe> zChris: Har du hört talas om 'embrace and extinguish'
<zChris> haffe, nej
<realubot> zChris: Det är ju inte det som är det viktiga. Du tänker som en utvecklare, MS som affärsmän.
<haffe> Det handlar om att MS vill ha kontroll.
<puttek-> realubot, Jag ska nog ta och se ett avsnitt.
<zChris> haffe, över vad ?
<puttek-> Vad utöver xchat är det som används som irc-klient i linux?
<realubot> zChris: Den behöver inte vara bättre för att MS ska tycka att Silverlight är värdefullt.
<puttek-> Kan visserligen googla, dum fråga. :)
<haffe> zChris: Över tekniken.
<haffe> Första steget är att kontrollera tekniken.
<haffe> Därefter lägga till utökningar som bara fungerar i windows.
<haffe> Därefter pang.
<haffe> Inget internet utan windows.
<realubot> puttek-: Jag kör med Irssi.
<zChris> realubot, känns bara så menlöst att skapa nått som gör sammasak som en etablerad produkt men inte är bättre på något vis. Hur ska man slå sig igenom då, varför ska folk använda silverlighten ?
<zChris> haffe, vilken teknik?
<realubot> puttek-: Jag gillar Irssi mer än xchat. Irssi är terminalbaserad. Jag gillar att ha Irssi som en flik i Terminalen eftersom jag ändå alltid har en Terminal uppe på någon arbetsyta.
<zChris> Kanske är så att dom vill att all utvecklande ska använda .NET ? Silverlight kör väll med .NET framework eller?
<realubot> zChris: Tja, varför finns Bing?
<realubot> Det är väl ungefär samma sak.
<zChris> realubot, ger bättre sökresultat än konkurrent?
<zChris> sen har väll bing även funktioner som andra inte har ?
<zChris> med dom där reglagen? Har inte använt Bing något dock
<realubot> Jag tror att MS, Google mfl har goda chanser att få ut sina produkter även om dom inte är bättre än konkurrenternas.
<Philip5> den som är lite mer unik är ju wolfram alpha i så fall: www.wolframalpha.com
<realubot> zChris: Mhm, jag använder inte heller Bing men dom gånger jag har testat har jag inte blivit imponerad.
<Philip5> fast jag brukar inte använda wolfram men tycker det är lite coolt ändå på något sätt
<realubot> zChris: Det är väl bättre att Flash får konkurrens även om Silverlight inte skulle tillföra något mer i nuläget?
<zChris> Philip5, gick inte att söga på bögar :P
<Philip5> zChris: känns det viktigt att kunna eller? :D
<zChris> realubot, det var inte det som jag undrade om
<zChris> Philip5: I have to find myself :(
<realubot> Alternativet är ju att Flash dominerar totalt. Jag tror det är bra att Silverlight flåsar Flash i nacken.
<Philip5> realubot: håller mer tummarna för html5 i så fall
<zChris> Philip5, fast html5 är väll knappast så pass mäktig som flash är? (kasst uttryckt jag vet)
<bamsefar> Philip5: Det är ju inte riktigt samma sak.
<bamsefar> Du kan _INTE_ byta ut Flash/Silverlight mot html5.
<realubot> Philip5: Jo.
<zChris> bamsefar, inte mot allt iaf ;)
<realubot> bamsefar: Why not?
<arand> wolfram är ju ett komplement snarare än en rsättare till google no?
<kodein> WA är ju snik-matlab på internets.
<zChris> arand, aa
<bamsefar> realubot: Ingen streaming, ingen DRM.
<zChris> Skönt att ha kommit ifrån WIn32 när man ska utveckla windows produkter iaf
<realubot> bamsefar: Aha, streaming är ju basic. Det låter inte bra.
<bamsefar> realubot: Är det basic?
<zChris> Ingen streaming i html5? Hur har dom gjort Utube då ?
<bamsefar> Progressive downloads.
<realubot> bamsefar: Jag tycker att det borde vara det i HTML5 om det ska konkurrera med Flash.
<realubot> bamsefar: Det är ju standard idag att kolla på strömmad videp.
<realubot> *video
<realubot> bamsefar: Det är det jag menar.
<zChris> realubot, vad är detta? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1735933/streaming-via-rtsp-or-rtp-in-html5
<bamsefar> Sen är det ju samma problem som med javascript och css med html5.
<bamsefar> Det funkar inte likadant överallt.
<bamsefar> Det gör däremot flash och silverlight
<realubot> zChris: Tja, det är inte jag som säger att det inte fungerar med streaming i HTML5.
<zChris> realubot, oj förlåt
<zChris> bamsefar, länken var till dig :P
<bamsefar> zChris: Att det kanske ibland lite går att göra är ju inte samma sak som att det funkar.
<puttek-> Vad underbart det är med flera skrivbord. :)
<realubot> bamsefar: Det där med JavaScript och CSS beror väl på webbläsarna och IE8 tolkar väl kod enligt standard precis som Firefox/Chrome?
<realubot> bamsefar: Isf kommer ju problemen med JavaScript och CSS att försvinna med tiden...
<zChris> bamsefar, kan du säga om det där? Förstod inte :)
<bamsefar> zChris: Kan du bygga ett businesscase på att streaming funkar i html5?
<bamsefar> Annars "funkar" det inte.
<zChris> bamsefar, det vet jag inte
<bamsefar> zChris: Sen stödjer väl inte ens alla webläsare samma codec?
<zChris> bamsefar, det vet jag inte heller
<realubot> puttek-: Det är bra ja. Och i Keyboard Shortcut går det att ställa in tangentbordsgenvägar till skrivbordsytorna. Jag kör med SupeRKey+1,2,3,4 osv för att växla mellan utorna. Ctrl+Alt?Vänster/HögerPil fungerar ju också.
<realubot> puttek-: Superkey = Windowstangenten
<bamsefar> zChris: Iaf, <video> i html5 är som en <img>.
<puttek-> realubot: Jo. Jag kör med ctrl+alt+vänster/högerpil. Men funderar på att byta till något smidigare där man inte behöver använda båda händer.
<bamsefar> Fast med en video istället.
<bamsefar> Flash/Silverlight har oändligt mycket mer features.
<maxjezy> Philip5
<maxjezy> !ping Philip5
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping Philip5' not found
<bamsefar> Typ adaptiv streaming, hårdvarurendrering och liknande.
<puttek-> realubot: Kanske Ctrl+pil endast, om det inte används till något annat användbart.
<realubot> puttek-: Jo, det gör det.
<zChris> bamsefar, ja precis, sen får vi se vad html5 specen slutar på också :) Allt är väll inte klart än?
<realubot> puttek-: När du skriver i Terminalen så kan du hoppa ett ord bakåt/framåt med Ctrl+Pil.
<bamsefar> zChris: Det kommer aldrig funka.
<bamsefar> zChris: Anledningen till att flash funkar så bra som det gör att det bara finns ett flash.
<bamsefar> Inte google flash, mozilla flash, microsoft flash, apple flash.
<realubot> puttek-: Testa själv att skriva några ord och hoppa med Ctrl+Vänster/HögerPil.
<zChris> Här var en ganska bra sida om html5 och video http://www.longtailvideo.com/support/blog/11887/html5-video-not-quite-there-yet
<bamsefar> zChris: Mjo
<puttek-> realubot: Ja så var det. Vet dock inte om jag skulle använda mig utav det. Man hoppar väl ett ord i webbläsare med ctrl+pil också? Det använder jag aldrig.
<bamsefar> zChris: Vi kommer nog aldrig kunna köra html5 iaf.
<realubot> puttek-: Ctrl+K, Ctrl+U är bra i Terminalen också. Eller Ctrl+C för att avbryta eller hoppa till ny prompt.
<bamsefar> Inte vad jag kan se nu iaf.
<puttek-> realubot: Suddar ut och skriver nytt. Fråga inte varför. :)
<realubot> puttek-: Ja, precis.
<zChris> bamsefar, du menar ersätta flash fult ut?
<puttek-> realubot: ctrl+c kommer jag definitivt använda. Tack för tipset!
<bamsefar> zChris: Vi kan använda det till trailers, kanske.
<maxjezy> Philip5, jaha
<maxjezy> dissarn!
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaknar du till nu?
<realubot> puttek-: You're welcome. ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> ja tänkte den där filmen
<bamsefar> zChris: Fullskärm t.ex. är ju coolt att ha. :)
<maxjezy> länka mig vetja!
<Philip5> bamsefar: är det drm-grejs som fattas i html5?
<realubot> puttek-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedCommandlineHowto
<bamsefar> Philip5: Och fullscreen, och streaming, och adaptive bitrates och hårdvaruaccelerering och standarder.
<Philip5> bamsefar: petitesser alltså ;)
<realubot> puttek-: Ctrl+W är väldigt bra i Terminalen också.
<bamsefar> Philip5: Oja
<bamsefar> Vi har inte ens funderat på html5.
<realubot> puttek-: För att radera ett helt ord framför markören i Terminalen.
<EAG> sånt här är intressant med html5: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-offlineweb/
<realubot> puttek-: Och Ctrl+Shift+V för att klistra in något du har kopierat i t.ex. webbläsaren i Terminalen.
<Philip5> EAG: jo det kan det vara
<puttek-> realubot: Det finns nog en del av dom där genvägarna som är användbara när man blir van vid det.
<EAG> jag skulle bra gärna vilja ha ett antal applikationer tillgängliga på det där sättet idag
<EAG> det verkar dessutom vara hyffsat "okänt"?
<realubot> puttek-: Japp. Helt klart. Det är värt att lägga tid på att träna in. Ta en sak i taget när du har tid. :)
<realubot> puttek-: Terminalen är så mycket smidigare än grafiska program i många fall men har lite högre inlärningströskel.
<puttek-> realubot: Jo, jag känner att jag har en hel del att lära in.
<realubot> puttek-: Välkommen i klubben! Det har jag också. :D
<realubot> puttek-: Det tar ju år och dar att få kläm på Linux.
<realubot> puttek-: Jag började med Ubuntu när 8.04 kom ut.
<realubot> Så det blir snart 3 år.
<puttek-> realubot: Jag testade en sväng vid 9.04, men sålde min dator och har nu fått tag i en ny, äntligen.
<maxjezy> Philip5, länk till din tube?
<realubot> puttek-: Ok. En dator är en fördel om man ska använda Ubuntu. ;(
<puttek-> realubot: Haha, ja.
<realubot> puttek-: ;)
<realubot> Det är lite tråkigt att ha en Ubuntu-skiva utan en dator att installera det på. Så kul är inte Ubuntu.
<realubot> Det är lite dåligt drag i kanalen tycker jag. Det är inte så många som håller låda. Det var fler förr.
<arand> Man får väl gå ut och fånga en grävling i så fall.
<Philip5> maxjezy: vadå?
<maxjezy> länk till din youtube
<maxjezy> du hade gjort en ny film?
<realubot> Hittade den här genom UBuntu Documentation: http://learn.perl.org/tutorials/
<realubot> Det blir något att bita i sen också.
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har inte lagt upp något än
<maxjezy> Philip5, tyckte du sa det
<Philip5> maxjezy: att jag skulle göra det
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> ska du det då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: och att dagon_ skulle få se han också
<Philip5> fast den den blir nog inte lika kul som jag hoppades
<puttek-> Dags att knyta sig. Godnatt på er!
<Philip5> johanbr: btw, har du koll på hockeyn "over there"? om det i så fall skrivit och pratats mycket om att foppa spelat igen eller om det är mer nyhet här i sverige?
<johanbr> jag följer inte hockey, så har tyvärr ingen aning...
<Philip5> arand: fånga en grävling???
<Philip5> johanbr: aha, ok... tänkte nu när du är vår utsände och så ;)
<johanbr> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du inte pratat något med dagon_ ikväll? tror du inte han blir ledsen?
<arand> Philip5: obskyr referens...
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja vet inte de ja :)
<Philip5> arand: hehe, ja tydligen
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag vet
<maxjezy> han kanske är sur på mig för jag gav han så hård kritik senast
<Philip5> maxjezy: kritik om vad?
<maxjezy> hans rum
<Philip5> har jag inte sett
<Philip5> dagon_: har du gjort ett rum i blender?
<maxjezy> tyckte det var lite slarvigt med för mycket onödiga verts
<Philip5> maxjezy: du är nog bara kräsen
<maxjezy> han har anamat andrew price bra med arrays, fast det han gjorde behövde inte arrays heller
<maxjezy> och så var väggarna lite i osynk med varandra
<maxjezy> rotationerna var inte 100%
<maxjezy> kul dock att han har fått lite koll på texturering
<Philip5> man kan säga att du sågade honom rejält alltså?
<maxjezy> men ja tror han kan göra bättre
<maxjezy> mycket bättre
<maxjezy> ibland så blir man lite lat när man har för bra dator
<maxjezy> använder för mycket polygoner bara för att man kan
<maxjezy> Philip5, vill du se hans rum?
<maxjezy> vet inte om jag får ge vidare men, han postade det här så.
<maxjezy> är nog öppet för alla
<x_link> Show!
<Philip5> x_link: nej jag har inte kallibrerat skärmen
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.pasteall.org/blend/5189
<x_link> Philip5: Okej.
<maxjezy> tar tillbaka det jag sa om rotationerna
<maxjezy> det var nog något jag drömt
<maxjezy> jag tog hans projekt lite vidare igårkväll
<Philip5> maxjezy: trodde det skulle vara nått värre
<maxjezy> la dit lite cones, fixade lite pelare och sånt
<maxjezy> gjorde en korridor
<x_link> maxjezy: Måste man ha Blender för att kunna se bilden?
<maxjezy> såg ut som ett spel med aliens eller orchs
<maxjezy> x_link, ja
<maxjezy> det är en blend fil
<maxjezy> orenderad
<x_link> Okej, kan inte se den då.
<maxjezy> min scrollback är så kort så ja kan inte se länken till bilden
<maxjezy> tyvärr
<Philip5> x_link: det är ingen bild utan en blenderscene
<maxjezy> ja tittade på bondgården idag
<x_link> Philip5: Ah okej.
<maxjezy> hittade en riktigt snygg scen där i som ja ska försöka replikera
<x_link> Philip5: Alltså det är små "bildvideon" man gör eller vad?
<Philip5> x_link: vad menar du?
<x_link> Är det bilder eller videon man gör?
<maxjezy> x_link, bilder normalt sett
<maxjezy> de flesta gör nog det iaf
<Philip5> x_link: man kan göra vilket man vill
<maxjezy> men även animationer eller spel
<Philip5> X-Sleepy-X: hallå där din nattsuddare
<maxjezy> eller modeller för 3D utskrift
<maxjezy> eller bara fysikanimationer i blender
<maxjezy> eller nått annat om man nu vill
<maxjezy> blender är som ett multiverktyg
<maxjezy> väntar bara på att de ska gå att skapa musik i det med
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: hej! allt bra så här på söndagskvällen?
<Philip5> X-Sleepy-X: jajamen
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du testat branschprogrammnen då? Maja, Studio Max eller vad dom heter
<realubot> ?
<X-Sleepy-X> :) kul ätt höra
<X-Sleepy-X> att*
<maxjezy> realubot, nej, ja har nog inte testat allt för många
<maxjezy> testade på BRLCAD igår lite
<maxjezy> värsta skitsvåra grejen
<Philip5> realubot: maya och 3d studio max :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: du har ju öppnat houdini iaf :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<maxjezy> och wings
<maxjezy> och zbrush
<maxjezy> och sculptris
<Philip5> X-Sleepy-X: kommer du hit nu när det börjar bli sovdags?
<maxjezy> testade väl mudbox med har jag för mig
<Philip5> heja mudbox
<x_link> Philip5: Okej
<X-Sleepy-X> Philip5: klart jag gör, ligger ju men min DHD i sängen...
<Philip5> X-Sleepy-X: lyx
<X-Sleepy-X> funderar på om man kan minska ljusstyrkan på skärmen till mindre än 11 % bara
<Philip5> maxjezy och dagon_ : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oVsGe0Yvyo
<Philip5> maxjezy: där har du min lilla film över kvällens aktiviteter
<realubot> Philip5: Ja, så heter dom ja.
<realubot> x_link: Varför gör du aldrig 00-dansen längre?
<Philip5> x_link: ja varför gör du inte det??
<X-Sleepy-X> hehe
<x_link> Hehe, ja det var faktiskt ett tag sedn =)
<x_link> sedan
<x_link> Får börja göra det snart igen, ska bara öva lite här hemma först då jag är lite ringrostig nu.
<X-Sleepy-X> du får 24 timmar på dig...
<maxjezy> Philip5, Subscribed!
<maxjezy> koolt det där var!
<Philip5> maxjezy: man ser vilka som pratat med vilka
<Philip5> rättare sagt så vilka som tilltalar vilka
<Norrland> hm, ska verkligen "iptables -L" gå dyngsegt?
<realubot> Philip5: Hur gjorde du det?
<Norrland> medan "iptables -L -n" går på under sekunden
<realubot> Philip5: Använde du något spec. program?
<realubot> Aha, PieSpy. :|
<Philip5> umm
<X-Sleepy-X> godnatt
<Philip5> X-Sleepy-X: god natt
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe yaaay, jag var med där ju!
 * x_link är kändis på Youtube!
<x_link> Hepp, dags att sova. God natt!
<Philip5> x_link: hehe
<Philip5> x_link: ja DUUUU var med :D
<realubot> Vad tror ni om att starta en webbutik för elektronik som ser ut precis som är en korsning mellan 4-5 stora butiker men ser ut som en vanlig webbutik. När man klickar fram en vara så ser man priset i alla butiker och när man handlar fler varor så ser man var priset för varukorgen i alla butiker?
<realubot> En korsning mellan Prisjakt och Inet/Dustin webbutik, typ.
<realubot> Använder Dustin och Inet något Open Source-publiceringssystem?
<realubot> x_link: Good night!
<virtuald> finns ju redan summering på prisjakt
<virtuald> och det är väldigt små marginaler på elektronik
<realubot> virtuald: Mhm. Tillräckligt stora marginaler för att man kollar priser på Prisjakt innan man köper.
<realubot> virtuald: Men sure. Det finns säkert bättre branscher.
<virtuald> profitmarginaler alltså
<realubot> virtuald: Ja ja.
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> nu är mitt vatten varmt. vad ska jag koka?
<realubot> Ja, det är en bra fråga.
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som vet?
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> vad är det här för kanal, ska man inte få hjälp här?
<realubot> virtuald: Koka Ubuntu då. Det är bara det som gäller här.
<virtuald> vilken skit, jag byter tillbaka till kallvatten snart
<virtuald> 8]
<Markslap> virtuald: Pasta.
<virtuald> ok
<moloux> Hej hå
<virtuald> tack
<maxjezy> virtuald, koka lite potatis och morötter
<maxjezy> de hade jag gjort
<maxjezy> idag åt jag ris, currymarinerad strimlad kycklingfile
<maxjezy> lite chili, ingefära vitlök på det
<maxjezy> cräm fresh
<maxjezy> skadat smarrigt
<maxjezy> skulle ha lök i men kylen hade förvanlat sig själv till frys
<maxjezy> så löken och alla grönsakerna var bara att kasta
<maxjezy> ..
<maxjezy> någon som vet vad filmen heter, forskare testar Isoleringstank för att uppnå halicugent tillstånd
<moloux> Någon som vet hur man fixar ett Huawei E620 USB 3g modem så att det blir stabilt i ubuntu 10.10, just nu lägger det av med jämna mellanrum
<maxjezy> senare i filmen äter de även svamp
<maxjezy> moloux, usbmode-switch brukar göra det lite bättre iaf
<maxjezy> när jag använde sånt modem hade jag dfet
<moloux> maxjezy: hur gör man med den då?
<maxjezy> usb-modeswitch
<maxjezy> man bara installerar det har jag för mig
<moloux> okej
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<moloux> Redan installerad
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> moloux, hur ofta sker det?
<maxjezy> vilken operatör?
<moloux> Antagligen ifrån start i 10.10
<moloux> 3
<maxjezy> antar det
<maxjezy> förr var det inte standard
<maxjezy> moloux, har du kört det tidigare i windows?
<moloux> ungefär var tionde minut
<maxjezy> okey, det låter lite väl mycket men en grej att kolla kan vara att ringa operatören och höra om de har problem i området
<realubot> moloux: Det ska fungera utan problem i Lucid iaf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<realubot> moloux: Har du testat i Ubuntu 10.04?
<moloux> maxjezy: mm
<moloux> realubot: frågan är om det funkar stabilt även om den måste växla mellan 3g och umts eller nått
<moloux> Det funkar bra i windows men inte här
<realubot> moloux: Du kan ju alltid testa wicid istället för Ubuntus Network Manager. Jag vet inte om det gör någon som helst skillnad men många föredrar wicid.
<realubot> moloux: Varför måste du växla då?
<moloux> Okej, måste man inte konfa massa textfiler för att få 3g-modemet att funka då?
<moloux> i wicid alltså
<realubot> moloux: Det tror jag inte?
<moloux> hmm, finns inte wicid i reposarna?
<realubot> moloux: Det finns inte många buggar rapporterade om Huawei E620: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=Huawei+E620&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.ass
<maxjezy> moloux, uppträdde problemet direkt när du installerade linux?
<maxjezy> ofta är det operatörerna som spökar
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-06
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du är skön.
<Kurdistan> kom in
<Kurdistan> då får du inte google-fuska :P
<maxjezy> jag står fast vid mitt ord att jag inte fuskade
<maxjezy> jag lider av mediala förmågor utöver det vanliga och har kontakt med gamla döda fotbollstränare genom tunnlar i dimensioner
<maxjezy> dom talar i tungor och sjunger i gåtor, jag kan inte stänga av!!!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) du är skön.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, verkar vara arg idag. det släpper sig nog imorgon när juve kryssen släppt sig.
<maxjezy> han har temperament som en ryss, bor i finland och vill vara svensk.
<maxjezy> jag kan helt klart ha förståelse för det
<realubot> Lugna er nu.
<einand> Kurdistan: det är hur han är, misstänker allvarliga mentala problem. Jag får utskällningar för jämnan när han inte förstår mig
<Kurdistan> jag känner ej DrGrov, men han har alltid varit trevlig. men han är hetlevrad.
<DrGrov> einand: Vad säger du? Mentala problem?
<DrGrov> einand: Ta nu för fan och rannsaka dig själv förrän du släpper ut sådana grodor ur munnen är du snäll
<DrGrov> einand: Säg fan det rakt ut åt mig så däckar jag dig
<DrGrov> einand: Se fan i mig till det var sista gången du nämner mentala problem i min närvaro som är riktade mot mig
 * maxjezy agerar alkis en bit bort
 * Kurdistan tycker maxjezy är stört skön och att grabbarna ska lugna ner sig.
 * einand tror precis att han fick sin poäng bevisad
<realubot> Linuxpundare!
<DrGrov> einand: Du skall inte tro något, att nämna en sådan sak som mentala problem i någon annan persons närvaro som berörs av det så är fan i mig inte ok på något plan.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<DrGrov> einand: Ta satan och säg det rakt ut istället ansikte mot ansikte. Nej, det gör du ju inte.
<DrGrov> Enklare att tala framför en jävla fucking datorskärm om mentala problem
<DrGrov> Visst fuck this
<einand> DrGrov: jag hade sagt samma sak, om irl, om du har samma attityd där.
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, lugna ner dig är du snäll. du har gjort det klart att einand skrift inte gillas av dig.
<Kurdistan> han förstod det nog.
<DrGrov> einand: Du tror du hade sagt samma sak. Visst, vi säger så.
<DrGrov> Jag säger bara som så
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps för kanalen.
<DrGrov> Ifall människor hela tiden tar emot skit av sin omgivning utan att stå upp så klart som fan man blir nertrampad
<Putte> realubot: Haha!
<DrGrov> Man får inget gratis i denna värld. Jag tolerar ingen skit av någon, vare sig här eller IRL. Med det sagt så länge diskussioner hålls positiva så är det ok
<maxjezy> DrGrov, inte för att vara en rutten sill men
<maxjezy> du kickar mig och bannar mig
<Kurdistan> DrGrov, du är en fin person. ta inte allt på blodigt allvar här.
<maxjezy> hur ska jag känna?
<Kurdistan> sedan försök kontrollera din temperament
<DrGrov> maxjezy: ja, det gör jag. P.ga. att diskussionerna i #sportnerd-se handlar om just det. Sport
<maxjezy> okej, då kan jag ha överseende
<maxjezy> men du trodde jag fuskade?
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Sades klart och tydligt att Googlesökning om den som skjuter hårdast inte tolereras
<maxjezy> well, jag googlade inte
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Ok, mitt misstag. Ber om ursäkt för mitt agerande.
<maxjezy> ja svär
<DrGrov> Så, då är problemet ur världen
<realubot> Klart fan du googlade. Det har du alltid gjort när vi har haft tävlingar.
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Välkommen tillbaka till #sportnerd-se
<maxjezy> NEJ realubot NEJ
<maxjezy> åter igen NEJ
<realubot> Du tror att du kan googla dig genom livet. Så enkelt är det inte.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, är skön. punkt slut.
<einand> kan ni inte ta denna diskutionen i kanalen där den hör hemma?
<maxjezy> var is that?
<einand> i #sportnerd-se
<realubot> einand: Du googlar säkert upp svaret på massor av frågor också. Fusk, säger jag.
<Kurdistan> realubot, vem googlar inte?
<einand> realubot: jag har inte vart med i någon tävling
<DrGrov> einand: Ja, vi skall göra så.
<Kurdistan> jag googlar för hjälpa folk på forumet
<Kurdistan> ingen är född med informationen
<realubot> einand: Hela livet är en tävling
<DrGrov> einand: Dock är det inte mitt problem att dom fortsätter diskutera här.
<maxjezy> realubot, har du kodat något fett ännu?
<realubot> einand: Sluta genast att googla!
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, men inget du får se.
<einand> realubot: jag använder inte google utan altavista eller bing
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<maxjezy> yahoo!
<maxjezy> mamma är bäst!
<einand> yahoo what that is cool
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har kodat så jävla feta grejer.
<maxjezy> sexigaste sökmotorn på webben
 * realubot spränger hela kanalen.
<realubot> *booooomÄ
<realubot> *
<realubot> Så där.
<realubot> Problem solved.
<maxjezy> Ä?
<maxjezy> vilka bomber har Ä i sina läten?
<realubot> Det skulle ju vara en *.
<realubot> Det blev fel där. Förlåt.
 * realubot börjar gråta för att han inte klarade av att spränga kanalen.
<realubot> Jag trodde mentala problem var ett kriterium för att hänga i den här kanalen?
<einand> WTF?
<DrGrov> einand: Tack och adjö. Du lär ju inte diskutera sport eller?
<Putte> Haha
<Putte> Vilket misslyckande.
<einand> DrGrov: varför inte?
<Putte> Booomä
<einand> DrGrov: klart jag inte gör när jag blev kickad och bannad
<DrGrov> einand: Har otroligt svårt att tro att du diskuterar sport överhuvudtaget. Dock får du ju bevisa oss andra i #sportnerd-se fel.
<DrGrov> einand: Så, nu är bannen lyft. Kom tillbaka bara. Blev aningen skeptisk först
<einand> skiter i det, orkar inte med ännu mera bullshit i kväll
<DrGrov> einand: Ja, du verkar ha mycket bullshit i livet. Lycka till med sådant.
<realubot> Ok, ni satte punkt där?
 * Kurdistan önskar kanalen godnatt
<realubot> Äh, tråkig du är Kurdistan.
<realubot> Eller nej, jag ska nog också sova nu.
<realubot> Lika bra. Här blir inga barn gjorda i.a.f.
<Putte> Lär det väl inte bli i sömnen heller.
<realubot> Vänsterpartisten Johan Lönnroth är ute och cyklar: "Wikipedia och Linux är icke-kapitalistiska företag – eller rentav antikapitalistiska, som när Wikipedia gick i strejk inför hot om starkare lagskydd för äganderätten."
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/debatt/utvecklingen-gar-at-det-hall-som-karl-marx-talade-om
<realubot> Skulle Linux inte vara kapitalistiskt?
<realubot> Majoriteten av koden kommer ju från utvecklare som har betalt för att skapa kod?
<realubot> Lönnroth tror nog att Linux är vad det en gång var. Ett gemenskapsutvecklat operativsystem.
<realubot> Och sedan när blev Linux ett företag?
<realubot> Linux AB
 * realubot gråtar sig till sömns.
 * Putte gör som realubot 
<realubot> God morgon.
<kodein> äntligen måndag
<realubot> Ja. Äntligen är helgen slut.
<amelia> realubot: alla dagar är väl helg för dig?
<realubot> amelia: Inte då.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<SejmL> morrrn
<einand> maxjezyLAP: mitt modem är värdelöst, tillåter mig inte ens skriva till MBR så jag kan få det bootbart
<nikihr> morrn
<amelia> morrn!
<larsemil> morrn!
<maxjezy> einand, vilket modem har du?
<maxjezy> jag har comviq och telenor
<maxjezy> bootar på båda datorerna gör det också
<einand> maxjezy: huwve 1750
<einand> eller nått sånt
<maxjezy> 1750 har jag med
<maxjezy> 1550 och 1750
<einand> ok
<einand> kanske är mitt microSD som äpr ja då
<maxjezy> jag har för mig att jag försökte mig på göra samma sak för något år sedan
<maxjezy> och fick inte det att fungera alls
<einand> iaf, skall av bussen nu, ses
<maxjezy> yes!
<nikihr> maxjezy: :)
<nikihr> skönt med måndag?
<nikihr> :)
<antii> måndag!
<HeMan> Samernas nationaldag!
<nikihr> antii: :)
<nikihr> nu har jag flyttat ifrån dig min vän
<HeMan> 6 februari alltså...
<antii> nikihr: Heh.
<maxjezy> nikihr, japp
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> gå å kräkas lite nu, bbl!
<antii> :( maxjezy
<larsemil> HeMan: blev en ski doo
<HeMan> min Tor-router skickar faktiskt en del trafik redan!
<HeMan> larsemil: såg det
<HeMan> larsemil: blev det någon tur i helgen?
<larsemil> HeMan: ja blev en igår med sambon där bak. bara någon mil för att prova. men mysigt och bra med snö och skotern går som en blixt! :D
<maxjezy> larsemil, har du köpt en skooter?
<maxjezy> antii, var inte   ledsen!
<larsemil> maxjezy: japp japp
<maxjezy> larsemil, bor inte du i sthlm?
<larsemil> maxjezy: haha nej usch!
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> var?
<maxjezy> dalarna<+
<larsemil> maxjezy: yep
<spixx> eawe
<thys> hej!
<thys> Jag har ett stort problem med gnome2 och undrar om det bara är jag som har det..
<thys> jag redigerar filer på min webserver via funktionen "Connect to server" under places. Funkar kanon men när jag varit inaktiv i någon minut så tappar den anslutningen och jag får logga in och navigera till filerna igen
<nikihr> thys: helt normalt
<nikihr> vart ligger din webserver?
<thys> finns det ingen keep alive funktion eller dylikt
<nikihr> på samma nätverk?
<thys> ligger i halmstad jag är i malmö
<nikihr> jaha
<nikihr> testa nfs
<nikihr> mounta disken
<thys> hm?
<nikihr> då är den ju monterad hos dig hela tiden
<thys> jag ansluter via ssh nu
<thys> går det att mounta ändå?
<nikihr> thys: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Sshfs
<nikihr> ssh filesystem
<kodein> <aol> på att prova sshfs
<nikihr> kodein: ?
<kodein> det betyder "jag håller med"
<nikihr> jaha
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> ska faktiskt ta och testa det med
<nikihr> inte ordnat det på servern
<HeMan> är det dags att gå upp på 12.04 på laptopen nu?
 * HeMan vill leva på kanten
<antii> två månader kvar HeMan
<antii> hold on
<peter__> Nån som fått Spotify att fungera bra i 12.04?
<HeMan> antii: tills det släpps ja, men om man vill vara "on the edge" då?
<antii> HeMan: kör på då!
<HeMan> frågan om man ska vänta tills man kommer hem och har fast nät eller om man ska chansa att tele2's 3g orkar igenom en uppdatering
 * larsemil kör fortfarande 10.04 på min laptop
 * antii kör 10.04 på htpc, en annan server
<larsemil> eller kanske är 11.04 jag kör på min laptop. eller 10.10. någon av dem. :D
<larsemil> när det fortfarande skickades med gnome2
<peter__> 12.04 har fungerat klockrent för mig.
<peter__> Men jag har haft problem att få spotify att fungera bra.
<larsemil> då är det ju inte klockrent. :D
<fr33r1d3> själva OS:et fungerar bra.
<HeMan> jag kör inte spotify så den delen är inget problem för mig
<HeMan> kör 12.04 på "servern" hemma, funkar fint
<HeMan> förutom att init helt plötsligt börade ta 100% cpu i går
<larsemil> HeMan: men på serversidan är det ju inte lika stora förändringar. är ju oftast unity / gtk /compiz som krashar om det gör det.
<larsemil> HeMan: på serversidan är det ju oftast säkerhetsuppdateringar bara.
<HeMan> larsemil: precis
<HeMan> larsemil: iofs kan det hända en del med kvm eller lxc
<HeMan> larsemil: nu har det hänt en del med btrfs och det har fungerat bra
<larsemil> det kör inte jag. borde jag? :D
<HeMan> beror väl på, jag kör det för att få känsla för det
<HeMan> har tex kommit på att jag inte ska köra det som jag kör det nu
<HeMan> nu har jag flera mindre btrfs-filsystem som jag monterar där det behövs
<HeMan> men man ska ha ett stort btrfs och montera subvolumes
<HeMan> då kan man göra snapshots till ett gemensamt bibliotek
<HeMan> då kan man "kopiera" data löjligt snabbt mellan virtuella maskiner till exempel
<Barre> i python, hur gör jag för att starta ett program (exempelvis vi ) och när jag avslutar det komma tbx till mitt python program?
<HeMan> Barre: hmm, minns inte om os.popen var det föredragna sättet fortfarande
 * Barre skulle inte bli förvånad om någon nöt frågar: "varför skall du starta vi från python?" eller någon annan liknande ej hjälpande följdfråga :/
<einand> Barre: varför skall du starta den från python?
<einand> Barre: sorry kände bara för att vara en nöt idag
<Barre> s/idag/idag också/    ;P
<einand> Barre: tja, jag är en nöt 367 dagar om året
<andol> Barre: Varför skulle någon vilja starta vi över huvud taget? :P
<Barre> HeMan: os.popen, har bara  testat subprocess.popen... kollar..
<einand> tyskarna är konstiga, dom förbjuder facebook "like" knappen, för att den kan spåra dig, men dom rekomenderar google chrome som webläsare
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.430703/tyska-staten-chrome-ar-den-basta-webblasaren
<Barre> funderar på om idag är rätt dag att tabort ignore på andol, ibland säger han faktiskt bra saker...
<Barre> ;P
<andol> Barre: Du vet vad man säger om blinda höns...
<Barre> hehe
<andol> HeMan: Hojta förövrigt gärna till när/om du slängt in 12.04 på Laptopen. Funderar på ifall det börjar bli dags att göra detsamma själv.
 * Barre är sjukligt trött idag
<maxjezy> sådärja, nu har man slaktat tuppen och flått apelsinerna
<maxjezy> AKA the king is back!
<maxjezy> nej jag skämta bara, jag är inget överhuvud av kunglig sort.
<kodein> du får nog tävla med megapastor Eddie Long om kungatiteln.
<maxjezy> kodein, jag ger den gratis
<maxjezy> det får tjejerna att glittra
<maxjezy> någon här som gillar puppetmastaz?
<maxjezy> isf kan jag meddela att nytt album kommer snart!
<Putte> Jag gillar Bob Marley som idag hade blivit 67 år om han levt.
<Putte> Eller jag gillar hans musik iallafall.
<maxjezy> Putte, justja!
<maxjezy> i', gona put'an a ajron shijt and shaze sejtan out of earth!
<Putte> Dessutom så är det idag 54 år sedan Manchester Uniteds flygplan krashade i munchen och 23 stycken dog.
<Putte> Finns det någon docka som kan mäta sig med Docky?
<maxjezy> ja tycker dockor är lite ute
<Putte> Jag kan väl iofs använda en panel också, men då ska den kunna dölja sig smart.
<maxjezy> Putte, gör den transparant och dölj den
<maxjezy> det lär ju vara minst krävande för systemet i sig
<maxjezy> brb!
<Putte> maxjezy: Då måste jag byta tema, eftersom den inte blir transparant bakom klockan.
<spacebug-> Putte: http://glx-dock.org/
<Putte> Jag vill inte byta tema. :p
<spacebug-> jag har dock inte provat Docky så jag kan inte uttala mig ang jämförelse
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> ta bort klockan?
<maxjezy> vem behöver en tidsräknare
<maxjezy> solen och en bra aktuellt rapport tidning räcker väl fint
<Putte> spacebug-: Den ser inbjudande ut, så jag får ju åtminstone testa.
<spixx> mugelimugeli mugeliiii!
<realubot> Det börjar väl bli dags för er att skärpa er. Tycker ni inte det?
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatususers.
<realubot> Mm, där fick ni så ni teg.
<maxjezy> realubot, det där är nära en kickban vet du!
<barkflap> "I Sverige finns en lång rad Amigaföreningar som träffas med jämna mellanrum." <-- Verkligen? Kanske menar de "fanns" år 1995?
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad snackar du om? Kickban?
<kodein> hej och välkommen till kontext
<kodein> vilka är "de", var har du fått citatet ifrån, och vad sjutton
<barkflap> IDG.se
<kodein> it-världens kvällstidning, med andra ord.
<realubot> Nämn en sv. IT-tidning som är bra då?
<barkflap> "Många företag har investerat miljoner i sina affärssystem, men fortfarande ligger 80 procent av företagens data som enskilda filer, filer som ofta skickas och hämtas med FTP."
<kodein> jag kan ju lika gärna nämna "enhörning" i kategorin "bra riddjur" i sådana fall
<barkflap> Det här låter också totalt vansinnigt.
<barkflap> Trodde FTP var en gammal relik som aldrig användes av andra än nördar.
<kodein> det tror du säkert om COBOL med
<barkflap> FTP utan något runt alltså.
<barkflap> Kan inte tänka mig att så är fallet.
<realubot> Nu blir det lax och pastaskruvar.
<Coffe> vad bör man exclude om man ska ta en rsync backup av en maskin ?
<barkflap> Coffe: Sluta blanda engelska och svenska.
<amelia> Coffe: /proc är en bra början
<Barre> Coffe: /proc /sys /tmp '**/*~' '**/.svn' '**/.bzr' '**/cache' så ser mina std EXCLUDE ut
<Barre> Coffe: generellt så brukar jag köra exclude på allt och enbart backa det jag unikt kör include på
<Coffe> Barre,  amelia  tack ...
<Coffe> barkflap, kanske not.
<andol> Coffe: Sen finns det ju olika uppfattning kring hur man vill förhålla sig till filer direkt från OS:et, såsom /bin, /lib, /usr, osv. När det kommer till kritan så handlar det ju mycket om vilket återläsningsscenario du tänker dig.
<einand> andol: finns ju standarder för det
<einand> helt otroligt hur snabb seahorse är
<einand> menar Waterfox
<realubot> Det borde ju finnas en gräns för hur snabb en webbläsare kan bli innan tiden det tar att ladda in en webbsida nästan enbart handlar om server och inte webbläsaren.
<andol> einand: såsom?
<einand> andol: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<einand> realubot: kommer det bli
<einand> realubot: dock är det lokala datorn som hanterar renderingen
<andol> einand: Ahh, du menar så. Jag trodde du ville hänvisa till någon standard kring vad som skulle backas eller ej.
<einand> andol: aha, trodde ni snacka om filsystemet i sig, mitt fel att jag lägger mig i saker när jag inte läser allt
<Coffe> andol.. ingen restor .. vi har ersatt servern, men vill spara den gamla s[ om n[got skulle vara missat s[ har vi det kvar.
<Kurdistan> hej kanalen!
<spacebug-> hej hej
<Kurdistan> spacebug hej.
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, har du jagat iväg philip5 & co? :)
<spacebug-> inte med mening i så fall heh
<Kurdistan> wb Philip5
<Kurdistan> hoppas du har varit en duktig farbror och knådat bra grejer
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> knådat?
<Kurdistan> gjort bröd eller paket :P
<bamsefar> Har nån satt upp multi-pathing mot en iscsi-låda i Linux?
<bamsefar> Typ Barre ?
<bamsefar> Eller HeMan
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du som är kubuntu trogen, varför ska man installera linux mint kde istället för kubuntu?
<Kurdistan> synnerligen när deras nya utgåva av kde kom ut nyligen
<Kurdistan> som är baserad på 11.10
<Kurdistan> 12.04 kommer snart ut. snacka om vara sent ute.
<Philip5> vet inte
<Philip5> jag kör inte mint
<Kurdistan> mint verkar få sådan enorm beröm för andras hårda arbete
<Kurdistan> känns inte rättvist
<Kurdistan> enda sisådär unikt med mint är lmde
<Kurdistan> och deras lek med gnome shell
<Kurdistan> annars har det blivit en populistisk dist som "medgångs"-linux användare kör
<Philip5> följer inte vad de pysslar med
<Kurdistan> Philip5, sluta vara politisk korrekt. :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, visst har kde 4.8.0 varit tråkigt stabilt? :(
<Kurdistan> 11.10 har varit tråkigt stabil upplevelse
<Philip5> usch ja
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag hitta en bugg igår i KDE 4.8
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, roligt. vad för bugg?
<maxjezy> när man drar musen ner i vänsterkant ganska agressivt så blinka skärmen svart
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, inte här.
<maxjezy> det slutade efter nått jag gjorde
<maxjezy> antagligen har det med effekter att göra
<maxjezy> well, en skitsak egentligen
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag har hela tiden effekterna på under 4.8.0 och inte märkt av det.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, skumt
<Kurdistan> då brukar jag ibland köra 4 program samtidigt och vill ha översikt över samtliga direkt
<Philip5> maxjezy: du har inte testat funktionen att dunka musmarkören uppe i vänter hörn?
<maxjezy> Philip5, jopp
<maxjezy> en liten hello kitty katt kommer fram
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det lärde jag honom igår. latmask.
<Philip5> så pass
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> farsan Kurdistan har lärt mig allt han kan
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, någon måste ju hjälpa medan du fotar fåglar och löv. :P
<maxjezy> va glad och nöjd för vet du vad, KDE 4.8 gör ingen glad.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så klart
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha, du är skön. du är duktig min son.
<maxjezy> bland appar och bockar, bananer och bääär.
<maxjezy> se till att du plockar, uppdateringar utan besvär
<maxjezy> vill du ha en desktop av bästa klass
<maxjezy> se till att du installerar den med höger och vänster tass
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, min son, när du träffar Philip5 vet du vad du ska göra samt köpa.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, kan man äta Philip5 ?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det går väl, men du ska slänga ägg.
<Kurdistan> :P
 * maxjezy äggar och mustar Philip5's brevlåda
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, brevlåda fungerar inte.
<Kurdistan> du måste pricka honom när han fotar på grannen
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har kollat CINEMA 4D tutorials idag
<Philip5> mustar?
<maxjezy> kan du tänka dig
<maxjezy> mustar=kissar
<maxjezy> lite finare ord
<Philip5> maxjezy: trodde du bara använder professionella grejer
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha, det kan du däremot göra, syftar på brevlådan.
<maxjezy> Philip5, jo de gör jag ju, men man måste ju se vad andra spöken pysslar med
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> har du testat cinema 4d något?
<maxjezy> nej, inte ännu.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du vet väl att Philip5 har en värsting burk hemma? den kan du ta åt mig.
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, den knäcker inte min
<Philip5> maxjezy ska alltid vara värst
<maxjezy> jah, rastafarai!
<Philip5> maxjezy: men har du överklockat din något då?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vad har du för något?
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe, inte behöver jag det
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jadu, låt oss säga såhär
<maxjezy> om matrix fanns
<Philip5> då är min värre då
<maxjezy> skulle min dator vara huvuddatorn
<Philip5> <---- 4,4 ghz
<maxjezy> är gtx560M bättre än mitt grafikkort?
<maxjezy> den mobila varianten
<maxjezy> den som finns i laptops
<Philip5> vad har du då?
<maxjezy> 550TI
<Philip5> tror jag inte
<Philip5> de mobila tror jag dessutom brukar vara lägre klockade
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, min är 16 GB ram och annars typ samma som Philip5 fast utan hans fläkt och överklockning
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, coolt.
<maxjezy> dessutom har jag snäppet vassare grafikkort
<maxjezy> jag vet inte om han har SSD
<maxjezy> det har inte jag
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, då kan du ju utan problem spela spel med windows i virtualbox
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ja vet inte, funkar grafikkkort osv bra genom   sånt?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, då, om du aktiverar 3d grejer så.
<maxjezy> najjs
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kör dock något som ska vara ännu bättre.
<Kurdistan> det kostar något.
<maxjezy> jag skulle kunna backuppa och blåsa hela skiten.
<Kurdistan> var det inte så?
<maxjezy> brb!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, fasiken inte brb nu.
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> jag kör vmware
<Philip5> inte vbox
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det är wmware.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, danke. glömde vad den heter.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, wmware ska tydligen vara ännu bättre.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du en stationär?
<Kurdistan> tänk om du hade ssd också. :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det är den här varianten jag kör: http://www.vmware.com/products/workstation/overview.html
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nice. kör du windows på den
<Kurdistan> eller testar du andra distar?
<Kurdistan> eller brukar du fixa paketen där?
<Philip5> tror jag har winxp också på den men annars lite olika verisioner av ubuntu/kubuntu och så någon annan dist
<Philip5> testar paket där för annat än vad jag själv kör och 32bit
<Kurdistan> Philip5, coolt. vilken är den icke-buntu disten?
<Philip5> brukar vara olika
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det är nog smart testa så, kanske borde köra något via vb för test.
<Philip5> just nu är det visst bara 7 olika versioner av ubuntu/kubuntu och winxp
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag har typ 4 stationära
<Kurdistan> Philip5, är det för kunna fixa paket för de äldre versionen av buntu?
<maxjezy> och 3 bärbara
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha varför så många?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag är skrotsamlare
<Kurdistan> du har inte lust ge en till mig :)?
<maxjezy> har typ 4 CRT skärmar också
 * maxjezy skämms
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, du vill inte ha, de är gammla och gråå!
 * einand har bara ägt 2 crt skärmar i sit liv
<Kurdistan> skulle vara nice med en lek burk
<einand> vetenskapens värld på tvåan nu, "Innuti människan"
<maxjezy> vetenskapensvärld var en favorit när man var barn
<Philip5> maxjezy: varför skaffar du inte en kvm switch?
<einand> maxjezy: dom har köpt in lite material från bbc, så är kvalitets grejer
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, lek burkar ska ju vara snabba och ha minst usb2
<maxjezy> mina gamla burkar har usb1.0
<einand> jag skulle vilja ha en laptop med "VGA och DVI ingångar"
<maxjezy> snacka om no fun to play with
<maxjezy> mina har bara VGa
<einand> maxjezy: in?
<maxjezy> oh, ut :)
<maxjezy> S-video in
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag vill ha en för fixa och leka med paket.
<maxjezy> ut
<Kurdistan> så slipper den här vara det
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, räcker 1 ghz och 512 ram?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jag lyssnar på austr. hiphop.
<maxjezy> jag orkar inte släpa stationära datorer runt halva sverige lixom
<Philip5> maxjezy: se så... skaffa en kvm nu. finns billiga sådana
<maxjezy> men om du vill ha en laptop som är som en server/stationär
<maxjezy> så har jag en
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det går nog om jag kör lubuntu eller enbart openbox.
<maxjezy> jag har kört XP, ubuntu och SUSE på den
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, varför använder du inte den? du kan installera arch eller ubuntu minimal install
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, den ligger i skåpet
<maxjezy> har ju 2 netbooks ligger framme här
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, är det stationär?
<maxjezy> och sen stationära
<maxjezy> jag ska se om jag har en bild på den
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, gör så. vore det en netbook eller bärbar hade det varit nice.
<Kurdistan> palla med stationär i en liten student-lya
<Philip5> maxjezy: dissar du mig nu och bara flirtar med Kurdistan?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag hjälper honom till skillnad från dig. :P
<Kurdistan> latmask=Philip5
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> jag ger ju massa tips
<Kurdistan> Philip5, som vad?
<Philip5> maxjezy + Kurdistan = ♥
<Philip5> ;P
<maxjezy> Philip5, yes
<maxjezy> din tid är förbi hjärtat!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, maxjezy är skön typ. vänskaplig kärlek är det nog.
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, äter du gris?
<Philip5> stackars stackars mig
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp.
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> jag äter alla djur
<Philip5> maxjezy: rädd att han ska äta upp dig nu?? :P
<maxjezy> Philip5, haha
<maxjezy> LOL
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, men nöff är inte lika gott som "koscher"-kött.
<Kurdistan> för vara ärlig
<maxjezy> sant
<maxjezy> gris är oftast inte alls godt
<maxjezy> bacon är nice tycker jag
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, håller med, det är billigt. enda orsaken jag ibland köper.
<phnom> baconbaconbacon
<maxjezy> phnom, nomnomnom
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du verkar som mig göra riktig mat.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, precis
<Kurdistan> jag brukar mest göra grytor
<Kurdistan> goa ungsrätter
<Kurdistan> allt möjligt, det dock jag inte testat göra är sötsaker.
<maxjezy> man kanske skulle göra en linux mat kanal på tuben
<maxjezy> lära linuxnerdar göra riktig mat
<Kurdistan> samt att jag inte orkar med göra bröd, men borde nog någon dag lära mig.
<phnom> maxjezy: Mpste bara installera rätt dist i spisen först.
<phnom> s/Mpste/MÃ¥ste/
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det tror jag dom skulle dra nytta av. linux nördar och burknördar allmänt dricker nog bara cola och äter chocklad.
<christoffer> scarleo, hej
<christoffer> jag hann inte svara igår men det var rätt ppa du hade hittat
<maxjezy> jag måste ställa mig vid spisen nu
<maxjezy> ikväll ska jag camera tracka i blender :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, lycka till kocken.
<maxjezy> de ska bli fett. brb!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, inte brb. :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur kommer det sig att du fastna för (b)ubuntu och inte debian?
<Kurdistan> du som är en erfaren och duktig packare, kanske hade gjort mer nytta uppströms genom dina kunskaper.
 * Philip5 känner sig lite kränkt och utesluten
 * Philip5 får aldrig vara med maxjezy och Kurdistan när de leker
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha, du är ju min haxxor-guru.
<Kurdistan> :)
 * Philip5 är en kränkt haxxor-guru
<Philip5> *snyft*
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nej, du är grym. :P
<Philip5> jag bytte från mandrake/mandriva till kubuntu och sedan blev det så. det jag saknade i kubuntu packade jag själv så jag fick det jag ville ha
<Philip5> k/ubuntu 5.10 var min första
<antii> Philip5: :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det jag saknar från mandrake är mandrake kontrollcenter som skulle sitta fint i kubuntu
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kanske något du kan knåda ihop till oss kubuntu användare? :)
<Kurdistan> HakanS, du ska vara med Philip5 och ska bästa kubuntu remixen på svenska. som vi kan lägga upp hos oss.
<Kurdistan> :)
<HakanS> Behövs det en remix?
<Kurdistan> HakanS, varför inte? med codecs och svenska out of box. samt andra saker som vi kan lägga till.
<HakanS> Du menar codecs och svenskt språkstöd på live-cd:n?
<Kurdistan> HakanS, yes.
<Kurdistan> sedan kan man foxen samt google talk samt andra bra saker installerad från start
<HakanS> För detta funkar ju ändå automatiskt när man installerar.
<Kurdistan> sedan till drivrutiner förinstallerad
<Kurdistan> HakanS, nja det gör inte det om man först "testa" .
<Kurdistan> man får bara svenska tangentbord.
<HakanS> Vid installation så får i alla fall jag allt att fungera med en gång.
<Kurdistan> HakanS, jepp när man trycker på installera är allt på svenska
<Kurdistan> dock ej om man först testar live-miljö
<HakanS> Jag har hört att Ubuntu ska ha något på gång för att underlätta för LoCo:na att skapa egna live-cd med språkstöd för det egna språket.
<Kurdistan> HakanS, det skulle vara superb.
<Kurdistan> HakanS, vad säger du om en remix för locot?
<Kurdistan> skulle det accepteras?
<Philip5> det är väl inte särskilt svårt att skapa en livecd med valfritt språk
<Kurdistan> för det finns väl inga hinder här sverige ha vlc och codecs samt annat installerad från start och dela ut?
<Philip5> eller andra paket
<HakanS> Skulle kunna vara något att samlas kring. Att skapa något gemensamt.
<scarleo> christoffer, ok, jag kikade lite på den men har inte hunnit testa ordentligt än
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag tror kubuntu som grund med vad folk använder dagligen skulle bli hit
<christoffer> scarleo, ok ...ska jag bjuda in dig till vårat projekts team på launchpad?
<Kurdistan> sedan dom som vill kan göra samma sak med andra i ubuntu-familjen
<christoffer> vi har även en mailinglista där
<scarleo> christoffer, ja gör gärna det
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du får väl göra din livecd och lägga upp den för den där exton-killen ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, sedan skulle vi kunna ha din ppa med från start.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha, nej, aldrig. om det handlar om honom är du ute cyklar.
<Kurdistan> det hade bra för vårt loco
<HakanS> Daniel Nylander har gjort Nordic Remix live-cd
<Kurdistan> *hade varit bra för vårt loco
<Kurdistan> mindre frågor på forumet
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Kanke inte "mindre ..", men troligtvis "färre .." ;)
<Kurdistan> HakanS, jag menar färre. :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du känner till UCK antar jag?
<Philip5> Ubuntu Customization Kit
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, det är ingen person. :)
<Philip5> med den kan du ju helt anpassa din livecd
<Philip5> inte svårare än att använda synaptic ocks så
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hade jag värsting burk hade jag gjort remix åt locot
<Philip5> med uck så byggs inget
<Kurdistan> lagt till sopcast och veetle för
<Philip5> kräver inget särskilt från ens dator
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad ska jag med uck? remastersys är bättre.
<Philip5> smaksak
<Kurdistan> Philip5, med din värstingburk kan du göra en på under 1 h.
<Kurdistan> :) får kanske bli till 12.04?
<maxjezy> undra när google kan söka igenom film och musik efter ord
<christoffer> förresten någon som har sett något om det nya Google X?
<Kurdistan> christoffer, är det smartmobil?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) vad ska du med det till?
<christoffer> Nja, det var något hemligt laboratorium de har med Sci-fi utveckling
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ska länka till australien hiphop till dig. polaren skicka.
<christoffer> inte äns alla de egna anställda viste om det
<christoffer> men i dagarna skulle de släppa youtube filmer om vad det egentligen handlar om
<christoffer> googles framtidsvisioner utvecklade de under "Google X" namnet
<christoffer> Kurdistan, http://www.wesolveforx.com/
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmYz-RE9YmA
<Barre> bamsefar: ja, det var dock länge sen jag gjorde det på linux, och då i failover bara
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GjTkWf9T0w
<Kurdistan> christoffer, ska ta en titt.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, visste inte det fanns bra hiphop där :).
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag har satt upp LACP mot nätet, fått upp ca 1.5Gbps, men nu verkar disklådan slå i taket.
<bamsefar> Den har fyra gigportar, använder bara en idag.
<Barre> bamsefar: LACP.. låter som någon form av nätprotokoll? linkaggregering?, hur som helst, bonding, nic-teaming, etc skall du försöka låta bli när det kommer till blockprotokoll. Kör en multipathing-driver och roundrobin istället
<bamsefar> Barre: Precis, lacp är bonding
<bamsefar> Barre: Och det funkar ju inte iom att det alltid balanserar samma flow över en länk.
<bamsefar> Och det kommer ju inte funka iom att iscsi-sessionen väl bara är ett koppel.
<Barre> bamsefar: big NO! NO! när det kommer till block (enligt mig)
<bamsefar> Precis
<bamsefar> Därför jag frågar dig hur jag borde göra.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, :)
<maxjezy> diggar du ICP?
<Barre> bamsefar: kör en LUN i din array och dela ut på samtliga portar från din array. I din server kommer du se samma LUN genom flera fysiska vägar (minst fyra). Dessa lun konfigurerar du med multipathfriver att vara en LUN för operativet och kör roundrobin över dessa
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, menar du mig?
<maxjezy> japp
<Barre> bamsefar: på så sätt skickas ett IO över en path, växlar path för nästa IO os.v. Inga fragmenterade IO alls...
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs
<maxjezy> ja diggar den låten massa
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vill du att jag ska vara ärlig?
<Kurdistan> textmässigt hyfsad
<Kurdistan> dock ingen flow känsla i rösten
<Barre> bamsefar: hängde du med på vad jag menar?
<Barre> bamsefar: tror t.o.m att mdadm stödjer multipath
<bamsefar> Barre: Jo, precis. Redhat tycker att man ska använda nån dm-multipath och multipathd.
<bamsefar> Barre: Tur vi har dig som kan såndär svart magi (storage).. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: använd det som RH rekomenderar till deras system :)
<bamsefar> Right :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Du får skaffa lite nätverksproblem, så jag kan hjälpa dig lite. ;)
<Nafallo> Barre har inga problem med natverk nu nar han har SFPer.
<bamsefar> :D
<Barre> Nafallo: hahaha... alla problem jag har är nätverksrelaterade...
<Nafallo> Barre: nej nej. det ar /nerver/ i hjarnan, inte /natverk/ ;-)
<Nafallo> Barre: hur var heathrow?
<Barre> Nafallo: heathrow är så tråkigt, precis som alla flygplatser.. :/
<maxjezy> hur återståller man panelen i KDE?
<maxjezy> dottern har gjort så att öppna fönster inte syns i panelen längre
<Barre> bamsefar: kom att tänka på en sak, det är mycket troligt att din array är active/active asymetrisk, det innebär i så fall att du INTE skall köra roundrobin på samtliga pather. i en asymetrisk design skall du enbart göra IO i normalfall mot den kontrollern som "äger" LUNen
<bamsefar> Barre: Min array har bara en kontroller. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: ok... då undviker du path-thrashing fenomen, men har SPOF :P
<Nafallo> bamsefar ar en SPOF!
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=25991
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, Philip5 ?
<Barre> hahahha
<maxjezy> kolla min printscreen
<maxjezy> panelen är helt förstöööörd
<Barre> nä... nu går jag och läser.. cya
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Så är det.
<realubot> "I efterdyningarna av tillslaget mot fildelarsajten Megaupload slocknar nu ytterligare en sajt. Btjunkie uppger enligt tidningen PC för alla att de lägger ned på grund av juridiska återgärder mot flera andra fildelarsajter och tidsbrist."
<realubot> Nafallo: Var fan har du varit?
<Nafallo> realubot: ?
<Nafallo> Irssi uptime: 62d 23h 18m 21s
<Nafallo> har? :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Du har inte sagt något på flera dagar.
<Nafallo> och? :-)
<Nafallo> jag har varit upptagen :-)
<realubot> Jag röstar för att ogiltigförklara Nafallos ursäkt.
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Jag med Nafallo skämta.
<Nafallo> :-P
<suntzu> tja Putte ^^
<Putte> suntzu: Hej och välkommen till verkligheten!
<suntzu> Haha, tack! Har ni trevligt nördmys här?
<Putte> Det kan nog förekomma trevligt nördmys här, men jag är inte så insatt så jag kan mysa fullt ut. :(
<suntzu> Det kommer, det kommer! Övning ger färdighet
<Putte> Jo, det är väl så.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, sorry såg på videoklipp.
<Kurdistan> något du har på hjärtat?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nej, jag löste det :)
<maxjezy> bara fixade ny panel
<maxjezy> du är överflödig för mig nu
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha.
<maxjezy> :)
<Putte> Otrivin Menthol - Kärlek på en nivå som inte mycket att når.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du lär :P störa mig.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, i dina drömmars drömmar kanske :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jag har nog mer behagliga drömmar än att någon stör mig med linux frågor
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, du drömmer om lergrytor som puttrar, dofter från fjärran kryddor och dragspel som sjunger en melodi?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) fin dröm.
<maxjezy> mycket
<Putte> Nu talar han från egen drömmande.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ändå så vaknar man upp i den här j-vla kylan med självmordsbenägna människor.
<maxjezy> jag drömde att jag var på intersport och skulle snatta skatebyxor
<maxjezy> inatt dvs
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha. nu kommer intersport anmäla dig, om de märker något har blivit stulet.
<Kurdistan> då våra loggar här är öppet för allmänheten
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, that's the deal, live with it or complain to satan, maby he give you a better deal?
<realubot> Jag fattar inte probemet: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=55825
<realubot> *problemet
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jo, fast, njae. intersport har nog inte skate byxor
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) satan är upptagen med styra världen.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, när någon erbjuder sig sälja sin själ lyssnar satan lyhört
<Kurdistan> realubot, menar du vad problemet är med clamtk?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp, satan gör ju det :).
<Kurdistan> antec är duktig på buggrapportera, så antingen skapar buggrapport uppströms eller launchpad.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Han har problem med att installera deb-filen för ClamTK 4.37 i Software Center. Nu fattar jag.
<Kurdistan> jaha. ju, jag läst att det kan stryla. jag kör alltid gdebi
<realubot> Jag installerade den genom Terminalen och det fungerar utan problem. Han klagar på att det inte går i Software Center.
<Kurdistan> eller från terminalen likt dig
<realubot> Kurdistan: När man kör sudo dpkg -i *.deb på filen så klagas det på libfile-find-rule-perl och libdate-calc-perl.
<Kurdistan> realubot, buggrapportera är nog enda rätta.
<realubot> Jag misstänker att han inte har installerat alla beroenden för deb-filen.
<realubot> Jag använder aldrig Software Center. Har knappt gjort det heller. Jag använde Synaptic när det var standard och nu kör jag alltid med Apt.
<realubot> apt-get
<maxjezy> realubot, bygger du dina paket själv från source då?
<maxjezy> apt-get install är väl lite noobigt för en nörd som dig menar jag
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, realubot är lat. :)
<madbear> varför ska man bygga egna paket?
<madbear> räcker inte vanliga ./configure && make && install liksom
<Kurdistan> madbear, +1
<madbear> make install ...
<Kurdistan> madbear, :) det är väl roligt att bygga kanske?
<maxjezy> madbear, du förstår dig inte på sånt
<maxjezy> :)
<madbear> Kurdistan: kanske det, jag tankar iof slackbuilds när det finns
<Kurdistan> madbear, kör du slack?
<madbear> japp
<Kurdistan> hmm kanske snarare fortfarande? :)
<madbear> mja inget fel på slack :P
<Kurdistan> madbear, kör du ren slack eller någon av dess derivat?
<realubot> maxjezy: Nope.
<madbear> Kurdistan: renaste slack som finns
<realubot> checkinstall
<realubot> rekommenderas ju i Ubuntu.
<realubot> maxjezy: Kör du Linux ö.h.t.?
<Kurdistan> realubot, checkinstall rekommenderas inte.
<realubot> Kurdistan: För att?
<CasperN> :D vilken fråga
<Kurdistan> realubot, för att den inte bryr sig om beroenden
<realubot> "Use CheckInstall instead of just running "sudo make install", as that will likely put files all over the filesystem, with no easy way of removing them if things go wrong. If in the future you try to install a package that contains the same file as the software you are compiling, you will receive errors and the software you compiled may stop working."
<Kurdistan> samt att man oftas behöver tweaka för få allt fungera
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) kör checkinstall om du vill skapa paket.
<maxjezy> realubot, klart ja gör
<Kurdistan> men du kommer få en del huvudvärk
<realubot> Det står också: "The Debian support in CheckInstall is still new, so handle it with care. It has been reported to work OK in some Debian systems and it certainly works OK in my Slackware development system with dpkg installed. Your mileage may vary."
<realubot> Aja, jag vet inte. Jag installerar allt med apt-get.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Du menar kanske att man inte ska använda checkinstall för att bygga deb-filer?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du körde ju Windows förr.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad får du för fördel med att kompilera dina egna paket då?
<Kurdistan> realubot, exakt.
<Kurdistan> realubot, mindre ppa :).
<Kurdistan> sedan lär man sig hur saker fungerar
<Kurdistan> lika roligt var/är det kompilera egna kärnor
<Kurdistan> man lär sig linux på helt annat sätt
<maxjezy> realubot, well, jag är en mångsysslare
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja, det kan jag tänka mig.
<realubot> maxjezy: Gör aldrig om det.
<realubot> Windows.
<realubot> Windows är inte bra för dig.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * realubot gör enmansvågen för x_link.
<Putte> Jag körde också windows till maxjezy berätta att ubuntu som gäller.
<realubot> Putte: Ubuntu är ju för dom hårda grabbarna.
<Putte> realubot: Är det?
<Putte> Då kör jag fel.
<Putte> Jag är en riktig mjukis.
<realubot> Putte: Linux är inget mesoperativsystem.
<CasperN> GNU Hurd är för oss gudar då?
<Kurdistan> Putte, :) lyssna inte på realubot.
<Kurdistan> CasperN, hahaha.
<realubot> CasperN: Det är ingen barnlek nej.
<Kurdistan> hur går det med hurd? :)
<Putte> Brb, ska byta till windows igen.
<CasperN> jag vet inte, arch hurd ska gå boota i virtual box har jag hört :)
<CasperN> stooora framsteg :D
<realubot> Putte: Fegar du ur?
<Kurdistan> CasperN, haha..
<Putte> realubot: Du säger ju att det är för hårdingar.
<Kurdistan> Putte, tro mig, realubot är en mjukis. :P
<realubot> Seriöst så är Linux kasst som desktop-os för andra än personer som är intresserade av datorer.
<realubot> Massa strul.
<Kurdistan> realubot, bullshit.
<CasperN> inget strul om man inte uppdaterar det när allt fungerar
<Kurdistan> du börjar låta som idioten plun, som nu är windows predikant.
<realubot> Kolla forumet. NIC som krånglar, kassa drivisar till graffekort m.m.
<realubot> Putte: Hur länge har du sysslat med Linux då?
<realubot> Putte: HAr du börjat nyss?
<CasperN> man får ju köpa hårdvara som man vet fungerar
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, linux används på så diverse hårdvaror som man får räkna sig med problem.
<x_link> Förstår inte varför folk kastar skit på Windows här.
<x_link> Windows 7 Ultimate är fan bra.
<Kurdistan> då vendors och windows är kära i varandra
<realubot> CasperN: Jo, men det kräver ett intresse. En svensson förväntar sig att bara kunna köpa vilken skit som helst och så ska det fungera med telefon, gps, m.m.
<Kurdistan> x_link, körde faktiskt windows 7 innan jag byte över till linux. jag var ej frälst, men visst var bättre en vista.
<Kurdistan> även helgonförklarade xp var skit i början
<realubot> x_link: Windows 7 är bra. Felet är att det är proprietärt.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Du har nyligen börjat med Linux?
<CasperN> windows 7 home premium är min enda erfarenhet, och den är allt annat än bra
<Kurdistan> men med åren blev den bättre och stabilare
<CasperN> kan tänka mig att de dyrare windows 7 är trevliga
<Kurdistan> x_link, ja, jag började typ 2 år sedan.
<CasperN> men inte skiten som ofta följer med
<x_link> Okej.
<Kurdistan> x_link, :) men det märks nog inte.
<Putte> realubot: Jag introducerades väl i 8.10, men har haft massa problem så har kört windows en hel del sedan dess.
<x_link> Kör det på min arbetsdator hemma, fungerar bra fö rmig.
<realubot> Putte: Ok, ok.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Jag donade lite mer i början med Linux, nu kör jag bara det utan att dona och skit.
<realubot> Jag är bara nyfiken.
<Putte> realubot: Summadummarum (eller vad man säger) så är jag rätt ny på bygget.
<realubot> Putte: Välkommen då då.
<x_link> Putte: Jag kör fortfarande 8.04 =)
<x_link> Heja oldschool!
<Kurdistan> x_link, vem säger att man måste dona med linux?
<CasperN> är det inte härligt hur man alltid klagar på windows, man hör aldrig linux vs mac os x här inne :)
<realubot> Det har ju inte ens security updates längre?
<x_link> lurk: Torvalds.
<x_link> oj
<Kurdistan> dock är dona med linux 1 av linux styrkor. somliga kanske inte vill tweaka.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Torvalds.
<Putte> realubot: Tack. Tror till och med du hjälpt mig innan. :)
<x_link> Kurdistan: Menade mest att innan satt jag och läste om det, hur det fungerade, försökte på olika saker etc.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är det jag menar. En vanlig user bryr sig inte om tweak. Dom vill bara ha ett system för ordbehandling, spel, surf och löparprogrammet och gps:en.
<x_link> Nu orkar/hinner jag inte. Så har endast satt upp det så att det fungerar bra för mig och "behöver" inte mer kunskap.
<Kurdistan> x_link, okej.
<realubot> Putte: Det kanske jag har gjort. Jag kommer inte ihåg alla nicks.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja och det gör linux perfekt. återigen min far kan inte ett ord engelska och begränsad kunskap om os och burkar.
<Kurdistan> han har nu kört med familjen linux över halv år
<Kurdistan> inte 1 enda samtal
<Kurdistan> med windows var det alltid något som knasade
<Kurdistan> pappa hatade windows 7 och ville tillbaks till xp
<realubot> Jo, jag har också installerat Ubuntu på några burkar men jag har fått installera Windows i vbox efter ett tag eftersom program inte har fungerat i Ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> sedan installera jag linux, först linuxmint och han ville tillbaks till xp.
<realubot> T.ex. GPS:er, olika specialprogram som inte finns i Linux.
<Kurdistan> sedan installera jag pclinuxos och han har ej klagat
<realubot> Haha. Så stor skillnad är det ju inte mellan Win7 och XP.
<Kurdistan> realubot, visst finns det saker som ej fungerar i linux
<realubot> Utseendemässigt, menar jag.
<Kurdistan> virtualbox är bra lösning
<realubot> Det går väl t.o.m. att ha XP-utseende i Win7?
<realubot> Det gick i Vista i.a.f.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Virtualbox är bra men samtidigt löjligt att köra två os.
<realubot> För att ha ett komplett system.
<Kurdistan> realubot, xp utseendet och win 7 är rätt så stora skillnader.
<Putte> Det går att ha i win7 med.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo, men jag tror du kan göra om Win7 så det ser ut som XP?
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3ID2CbtnKk&feature=relmfu
<Kurdistan> kolla :) alla i kanalen
<Kurdistan> realubot, ingen jag bryr mig då jag ej kör windows och har inga planer.
<realubot> Putte: Vad är det som ändras då? Är det bara fönstren eller startmenyn också?
<CasperN> finns roligare fönserhanterare än de som är standard i windows, lägger man lite tid så kan även windows bli trevligt
<Kurdistan> bara glad att win 8 kommer så nya floppen blir faktum
<realubot> Haha
<Putte> realubot: Tror allt ändras faktiskt.
<realubot> Microsoft kommer ju ha som krav att ARM-plattor inte får låsa upp secure boot.
<Kurdistan> realubot, kolla youtube klippen så du märker hur folk är.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, m$ vill det, framför arm för server.
<realubot> Jag har sett den videon.
<CasperN> med tanke på att vem som helst kan licensera arm så lär de inte fungera så bra :)
<realubot> Problemet är inte Kubuntus utseende utan att så många USB-grejer inte fungerar utan strukl och pill.
<Kurdistan> :) folk gillade alltså kde mer än windows vista. de trodde det var windows 7.
<realubot> CasperN: Vad menar du med det?
<Kurdistan> linux kommer aldrig bli etta i traditionella desktop
<Kurdistan> men nya paradigm-skiftet i DE är linux och kommer bli nr 1
<realubot> Nej. Det tror inte jag heller. Och det kanske är lika bra det så slipper vi massor av virus.
<CasperN> lär ju göras kopior såfort en ny windows 8 hårdvara dyker upp
<Kurdistan> realubot, många av hackors och de som skapar virus kör tydligen linux
<realubot> Linux kommer bli nr. 1 i TV-apparater och smartphones.
<CasperN> så tror inte hotet med att låsa boot kommer fungera
<Kurdistan> :) så de vill nog inte skada sina egna
<Kurdistan> :P
<CasperN> oc de nu inte får sina ACTA lagar dvs :=)
<Putte> Jag gillar Ubuntu för det är snabbt och enkelt, så länge man inte ska pilla med massa konstiga saker.
<CasperN> om*
<Kurdistan> realubot, linux är redan nr i smartphones
<Putte> Får man bara de program man vill ha installerade så är det fridens liljor.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det där tror jag inte på. Jag tror det handlar om att en genomsnittlig Windows-user är enklare att hacka och att det finns fler Windows-maskiner.
<Kurdistan> Putte, pilla behöver man regel göra för saker som finns utanför förrådet
<Kurdistan> annars är det bara installera från programcentral
<realubot> Linux svaghet är kasst stöd för USB-mojänger, wifi och grafikkort.
<CasperN> men vem bryr sig om MS låser hårdvara, de har ingen dominans på hårdvarumarknaden
<Kurdistan> realubot, idg.se skrev någon att hackors kör linux.
<Kurdistan> även de som gör virus
<realubot> Plus för få bra spel.
<CasperN> man kan helt enkelt välja annat
<Kurdistan> inte alla men majoriteten
<Kurdistan> var rolig nyhet som fastna i skallen :)
<realubot> Vad då?
<Kurdistan> realubot, usb fungerar i regel bra, wifi likaså och grafikkort toppen.
<Kurdistan> det är som sagt bara hybrid tjafset som ännu släpar
<CasperN> sedan är väl inte ljud det bästa i linux
<realubot> Kurdistan: Driver du med mig?
<Kurdistan> men med lite tweak och pill så löser det sig
<realubot> Det är ju alltid krångel med graffekort i forumet.
<Kurdistan> realubot, nej, varför skulle jag?
<CasperN> riktigt krångligt är det iaf
<realubot> Och usb-fungerar bra så länge det inte är en mojäng som kräver drivrutiner som bara finns till Windows.
<Kurdistan> CasperN, jag har aldrig upplevt problem och jag brukar köra pulseaudio oavsett dist jag testar.
<CasperN> finns det någon bra sida där ljud  i linux förklaras i bra
<Kurdistan> realubot, finns det bara för windows är det säkerligen problem, men det är ju inte mycket som hör till den gruppen.
<CasperN> alsa jack pulse osv
<Kurdistan> du skulle nog inte ens kunna ge exempel
<CasperN> hur allt fungerar
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo. GPS:er.
<Kurdistan> CasperN, finns säkerligen, jag har dock ej orkat kolla.
<realubot> Det finns GPS:er som inte går att använda tillsammans med Linux för programmen för att uppdatera kartor m.m. kräver Windows.
<Kurdistan> realubot, farsgubbens gps fungera. enda ggr jag bekantat mig med gbs.
<Kurdistan> så jag kan ej säga
<realubot> Även om det kanske går i Linux så skulle en vanlig användare aldrig orka hålla på och kopierar kartor manuellt till vissa kataloger m.m.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ok. Jag har erfarenhet av gps:er som inte drar jämnt med Linux.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, linux är inte lika lätt som windows i en del avseenden
<Kurdistan> och lättare andra
<realubot> Så man måste uppdatera kartor genom Windows.
<Kurdistan> so?
<realubot> Det är en nackdel som gör att jag förstår om vanligt folk håller sig borta från Windows.
<realubot> *från Linux.
<Kurdistan> realubot, min burk fungerar bättre med linux än windows. ska jag då hata windows för det?
<Kurdistan> jag har alltid haft strul med windows
<Kurdistan> då har jag testat allt
<CasperN> min gps fungerar bättre med linux :)
<Kurdistan> tills jag byte över till ubuntu 9.10
<realubot> Dessutom så är batteritiden på laptops kass i Linux. Eller var i.a.f.
<realubot> Det är en väldigt stor nackdel.
<Kurdistan> realubot, 10.04 var den linux dist och os;et generellt jag fick mest utav batteritiden
<Kurdistan> mer än windows
<realubot> Jag känner bara för att dissa Linux lite. :)
<Kurdistan> sedan har nyare kärnorna varit hungrigare
<Kurdistan> samt andra regressioner
<realubot> Det finns bra och dåliga saker. Det bästa men Linux tycker jag är att koden är öppen och operativsystemet fritt.
<Kurdistan> realubot, vill du ha max av din burk och är linux orienterad så är det just pill och hej som ger resultat.
<realubot> Att slippa all bloatware och reklam är skönt. :)
<Kurdistan> även när det kommer till batteritid
<Kurdistan> trimma kärnan så får du se realubot att det hjälper
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo. Det gör det säkert. Eller så köper man en kraftfullare maskin och kör Windows.
<realubot> Så är problemet löst.
<Kurdistan> realubot, problemet med linux är att en del saker tar mer batteritid än i windows
<Kurdistan> exempel sk-thögen flash
<realubot> Problemet är väl att Linux inte har stöd för energisparfunktionerna på samma sätt som Windows.
<realubot> Så Linux slösar mer energi.
<realubot> Miljöbov.
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha du bara jävlas.
<Kurdistan> likt maxjezy gjorde tidigare
<realubot> Nej, det där är sant, tror jag.
<Kurdistan> vet ej ens varför jag svarar då jag vet att du bara jävlas
<realubot> Att Windows har bättre stöd för att snåla med energin.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Kör du med en egen kärna då?
<realubot> Vad är det för speciellt med den kärnan du kör i.s.f.?
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rhmQ-1bxOo haha skön snubbe. tror några skruvar är lösa.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja.
<Kurdistan> realubot, jag har en del patchar som ej finns med ubuntu kärnan
<Kurdistan> och massa ubuntu har som jag saknar
<Kurdistan> gillar bfs då pclinuxos körde det
<Kurdistan> *kör bfs patchen än
<Kurdistan> realubot, sedan kan man ju göra kärnan mer hårdvaruspecifik än ubuntu egna kernel som måste stödja allt som just då går att stödja
<Kurdistan> jag har amd processor så jag tar bort allt med intel processor
<Kurdistan> mindre kärna=snabbare kärna
<realubot> bfs
<realubot> Det vet jag inte vad det är.
<Kurdistan> :) ja kolla vad den står för
<Kurdistan> rätt så roligt :P
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo, det förstår jag. Att man kan göra den mer hårdvaruspecifik.
<realubot> Usch. Vilket fult ord.
<Kurdistan> realubot, man märker större skillnad nog på gammal burk som min än ny som flyger oavsett.
<realubot> ok.
<realubot> Det är möjligt.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Hur lång tid tog det att kompilera kärnan?
<Kurdistan> realubot, flera timmar.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> tror runt +3h
<realubot> Varför är inte Antec här?
<realubot> Han har ju varit online på forumet hela kvällen.
<Kurdistan> realubot, pillandet och trixandet gör man under 5 minuter.
<Putte> Kan man inte ändra antal rullningar scrollen ska göra i Ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> det är själva byggandet som tar riktigt lång tid
<realubot> Mm. Jag kan tänkta mig att det tar flera timmar.
<realubot> Måste du övervaka då eller kan du dra igång det och göra annat?
<Kurdistan> Putte, :) i linux är halvår stenålder, jag glömt hur 10.04 såg ut med gnome 2. men ska nog finnas inställning någonstans i system raden.
<realubot> Putte: I Firefox går det nog i.a.f.
<Kurdistan> realubot, jag drog och gjorde mat och handla.
<Kurdistan> samt annat.
<Kurdistan> realubot, fixar nog ny kärna när 3.4 kommer ut
<realubot> Putte: Typ så: https://www.pcworld.com/article/163639/change_the_speed_of_mousewheel_scrolling_in_firefox.html
<realubot> iFx.
<Putte> Kurdistan: Jag tittade under musinställningarna men tyckte inte det fanns någon inställning som hjälper mig.
<Kurdistan> realubot, jag tror nya ubuntu 12.04 med unity kommer vara bra för batterin
<Putte> realubot: Jag kör Chrome.
<Kurdistan> då canonical gänget verkar lägga mycket energi på fixa det och inte buggen i sig bara.
<Kurdistan> utan även program och andra saker som generar löjliga wake-up
<realubot> Kurdistan: Mig spelar det inte någon roll. Jag kör alltid på strömkabel.
<Kurdistan> för många har redhat snubbens patch givit mycket bra resultat för de som testat
<Kurdistan> realubot, samma här, jag borde aldrig köpt den här bärbara. den var sk-t från början,
<Kurdistan> med orkest ljud till fläckt
<Kurdistan> sk-t batteritid som bara ubuntu 10.04 fick vara okej.
<Kurdistan> :) jag är ändå nöjd, så länge jag kan arbeta med den och göra all studiegrej samt jävlas med er är jag nöjd.
<Kurdistan> :) dock är det ingen bärbar man ser hd på
<Kurdistan> om man inte vill använda den som stekpanna
<realubot> Putte: Det här kanske: https://live.gnome.org/GPointingDeviceSettings
<Kurdistan> var tog maxjezy mäster kocken?
<Kurdistan> ännu köket och härjar?
<realubot> Putte: Det finns ett alt. där som heter scrolling och en inställning från slow till fast.
<Kurdistan> ni som följer dexter serien vilken linux dist kör han i serien?
<Putte> realubot: Det kan nog fungera, jag drar ner det nu.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag funderar på en helt ljudlös dator nästa gång jag köper en desktop.
<Kurdistan> realubot, gör så. köp även sdd till den.
<realubot> Japp. Och passivt kylt nätagg.
<Kurdistan> :) vad kwin effekterna är roliga leka med.
<realubot> Jag har en netbook för 2000 kr.
<realubot> Jag gillar inte bärbara datorer.
<Kurdistan> realubot, jag har en 5 års gammal bärbar som köptes riktigt dyrt då
<realubot> Ok, kör du med den nu då?
<Kurdistan> min första och ännu ända bärbara
<realubot> Jag har haft två netbook och något annat skräp.
<Kurdistan> realubot, yes.
<Kurdistan> jag gillar ej slit och släng-kulturen
<Kurdistan> som är viktig inom en viss ideologi :)
<realubot> Jo. I hela vårt samhället, typ.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, tyvärr.
<Kurdistan> :) men jag tror nog inte du riktigt förstod mig
<Kurdistan> :P
<realubot> Nu blir det nattmaka. Laxmacka. :D
<Kurdistan> kanske bäst.
<realubot> *macka
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad då då?
<Kurdistan> :) exakt
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) du får använda google om du vill.
<realubot> Nä-
<realubot> Det är fusk.
<Kurdistan> realubot, då kommer du nog aldrig :) fram till svaret.
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-07
 * Kurdistan önskar alla i kanalen godnatt. :( saknar itmannen.
<realubot> Natti Kurdistan.
<Putte> Undra om man ska följa honom.
<realubot> Han hittar nog till sängen själv men snällt av dig att erbjuda dig at fälja honom.
<realubot> *följa
 * realubot drar Putte i benet.
 * Putte trycker med andra foten i nyllet på realubot 
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Men Putte då. Så gör man väl inte.
<Putte> Den luktar gott dock, så du kan vara lugn.
<Barre> morrn
<SejmL_> någon vaken?
<nikihr> morrn
<haffe> Tjo.
<kodein> Tjim
<nikihr> bah ingen vaken dåra
<scarleo> nån som har tips på var man kan köpa kylpasta billigt i Göteborg?
<kodein> webhallen?
<scarleo> ah, har de över disk?
<kodein> hur många liter tror du dig behöva?
<scarleo> :) en liten klick räcker
<kodein> de borde nog iaf ha nån kylpasta i lager, gissar jag
<scarleo> har du erfarnehet om de billigaste är OK?
<scarleo> såg att det fanns nån för 29 kr
<kodein> jag har nog inte märkt någon större skillnad alls mellan olika kylpastor, för att vara ärlig
<scarleo> ok, tack, ska åka o handla direkt
<Coffe> vad heter den nya ersättaren för X  ?
<kodein> åas så räcker ju en såndär tub till ganska många proppar
<kodein> Coffe: wayland
<Coffe> wayland va ?
<Coffe> tack
<scarleo> ja precis, ska inte behövas så ofta men har haft loss fläkten ett par gånger i det sista så det behövs nog lite nytt
<scarleo> får systempip på grund av värmen när jag kör virtualbox :S
<scarleo> CPU temp: 84 C
<kodein> låter ju lagom :)
<scarleo> men på idle ligger den normalt, runt 40-44 C
<realubot> God morgon.
<scarleo> de hade kylpasta på teknikmagasinet ,samma sort fast billigare och närmare :)
<kodein> där ser man
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Undrar varför jag har en lätt huvudvärk.
<scarleo> Fan, ena fläktbenet klickar inte i ordentligt :S dags för lite ny hårdvara tror jag
 * realubot funderar på kylpasta och köttbullar till middag.
 * scarleo funderar på snabbmakaroner som kylpasta
<scarleo> jaja, lyckat var det i alla fall, nu under 60 C med videokonvertering med  handbrake
 * propus ska snart köpa ny dator-maskin ;D
<scarleo> propus, till mig?
<propus> scarleo: you wish =)
<scarleo> ja det gör jag :)
<niklaswe> halloj på er!
<antii> yo
<kodein> niklaswe: *kjamiz*
<niklaswe> kodein: ^^
<niklaswe> *kjam*
<niklaswe> läget kodein ?
<kodein> jovars
<niklaswe> knallar och går?..
<spacebug-> vad är nu detta jag läser? http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.430898/nu-overger-ubuntu-kde
 * andol gissar att http://blogs.kde.org/node/4531 är mer orginalkälla
<andol> Alternativt https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005781.html
<spacebug-> ok
<kodein> inte direkt oväntat att canonical skulle sluta finansiera kubuntu med tanke på hur unity är the dogs bollocks och the bees knees, och hur mycket utvecklingstimmar de finansierat för den skrivbordsmiljön.
<spacebug-> kan förstå att canonical som företag överger KDE. Tråkigt bara det inte kommer finnas lika mycket valmöjligheter i framtiden ang skrivbordsmiljö i ubuntu. Troligen blir det väl inte så att det inte kommer fortsätta men kanske inte lika starkt
<maxjezy> +++++++++++++++
<Putte> Om gubben eller kvinnan som ska trycka på switchen i trappen kan komma och trycka på den så blir jag glad.
<andol> spacebug-: Tja, de kommer ju fortfarande tillhandahåller infrastruktur etc, precis som för Xubuntu, vilket ju förövrigt är fullt användbart även utan utvecklarstöd från Cannonical.
<spacebug-> andol: mmm
<spacebug-> det blir dags för philip5 att ta näasta steg upp på stegen i arbetet med själva kubuntu inte bara paketera lite program ;)
<andol> spacebug-: Jupp :)
<einand> jag tycker det är skit bra att dom lägger ner att finansiera kubuntu, kubuntu har alltid ligget på efterkälken och bra att dom nu lägger sina pengar på det dom tror på
<maxjezy> einand, ja, fast det skulle  vara tvärtom
<maxjezy> skippa ubuntu och bara köra kubuntu
<einand> kunde vart tvärrt om, men dom har valt gnome somba
<einand> s
<speakman> Vilken Ultrabook är det som "gäller" idag? För Ubuntu?
<einand> speakman: ingen ;)
<speakman> fan, ante mig :)
<einand> speakman: kommer nog snart, ubuntu 12.10 eller 13.04
<speakman> Sjukt sugen. Fast jag inte har råd förstås. Den där Asus Zenbook såg ju lovande ut - tills någon fick för sig att prova den...
<einand> speakman: nokia booklets är asgrym design, dock är insidan inget att hurra för
<kodein> thinkpad x220
<spacebug-> hur är det med paddor och ubuntu? Jag är sugen på en padda men jag vill ha ett riktigt OS på den i så fall. Annars en ultrabook
<vacum> osmidigt OS på en padda
<snake> Hej jag använder mig av Ubuntu 11.10 och jag har lite bekymmer att få igång mina 2 Skärmar
<kodein> det där de har i minority report
<spacebug-> är det det? jag tänker med allt touch å det i unity nu
<snake> De funkar fint i GDM
<snake> men när jag loggar in så slocknar en av mina skärmar, och resulterar i att min laptop och en skärm körs
<kodein> vad är det för grafikkort?
<snake> ist för som jag vill att släcka ner Laptop skärmen och få båda skärmar att köra.
<snake> kodein: 1 sek,
<snake> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<snake> kodein: Funkar fint med VGA kabel för det jag vill göra men försöker få den att lira med DVI nu.
<kodein> det borde gå att få igång med xrandr, tycker jag
<snake> den flimmrar och har sig med VGA.. därav vill jag köra Dvi
<snake> kodein: Xrandr hmm vart börjar jag?
<snake> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitors-with-xrandr/2009/06/01
<kodein> börja på steg 4 eller så
<snake> kodein: så skummt alltså
<snake> som att min laptop efter GDM inte hittar min skärm
<snake> kanske lättare att saxxa någons xorg.conf där de funkar med 2 skärmar ?
<kodein> det ska ju inte behövas nån xorg.conf längre ;)
<snake> kodein: hmm, fattar dock inte att xrandr påstår att jag har HDMI1 och 2 connected
<snake> när jag kör 2 DVI kablar från varssin skärm in i en Laptop Docknings station där min Laptop sitter.
<Putte> Någon som har erfarenhet av Bahnhof? Vad tycker du isåfall om dom?
<kodein> och typ xrandr --auto --output HDMI1 --right-of HDMI2 ger inget?
<kodein> Putte: tja, exakt vad vill du veta? jag har en del vänner som har bahnhof på studentnät, och de brukar ha kunnat tappa nät samtidigt varje kväll ungefär, utan att bahnhof någonsin vill erkänna att något är fel
<kodein> så kundtjänstmässigt skulle de kunna vara bättre, med andra ord
<kodein> eller menar du som i att ha co-lo hos dem?
<Putte> kodein: Jag tänkte väl bara allmänt. Bra/dålig erfarenhet och sådär.
<kodein> jahaja. okaj.
<kodein> jag hade själv inga större problem med dem när jag själv var kund
<Putte> kodein: Okej, det låter bra att du inte haft större problem. :)
<kodein> samtidigt har jag inte haft några stora bekymmer med BBB heller under den tid jag varit kund hos dem. ;)
<Putte> kodein: BBB levererar inte stadsnät hos mig, så det är ingen möjlighet ändå.
<kodein> ah. det är ju förstås ett aber
<kodein> nå, bahnhof är väl bland de vettigare nätleverantörerna jag haft att göra med. de är ju t.ex. inte alltele
<Putte> kodein: Sånt där gillar jag att höra, då känns det som jag kanske beställt från rätt ställe.
<Putte> Kunde välja mellan - Bahnhof, bredband2, Universal telecom, T3, kramnet och något mer jag inte minns namnet på.
<snake> kodein: tack de fixade sig
<snake> =)
<snake> lärde mig även att genom att hålla Alt nedtryckt
<snake> sammtidigt som man drag & dropapr sin Gnome Meny
<snake> kan man dra den överallt hehe
<snake> lite ballt
<Putte> Hepp, över till windows och återställa telefonen.
<kodein> snake: fint att höra
<jocke-l> kodein: är du också här? D:
<kodein> jocke-l: jag är överallt :)
<jocke-l> kodein: i c
<maxjezy> Philip5, tips på en bra vidget
<maxjezy> för att montora CPU och minne
<maxjezy> wb Philip5 btw
<maxjezy> kaka?
<nikihr> godkväll
<Kurdistan> hej kanalen och alla glada.
<swecarp> hej Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hur gick det med skrivaren?
<swecarp> har fått en ide har ledigt nätverkskort i maskinen kanske skulle prova att köra direkt från det till skrivarehn
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jag har dålig koll på sådant, men det kanske fungerar. någon annan med koll får tycka till.
<swecarp> jag har lyckats så långt att skrivare kommer upp i liustan över vilka som går att instalera
<Kurdistan> swecarp, det är framsteg vilken nörd du har blivit :P (skämtar).
<swecarp> japp lika så har jag hittat följande wiki om canon skrivare https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanonPrintersCanonMP620
<realubot> propus: Köp en helt tyst dator då! ;)
<realubot> propus: Passivt kylt nätagg, passivt kylt graffekort, ssd-disk, kylfläns utan fläkt till prollen.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  stora framsteg har skett nu kom den upp i skrivare i skrivar inställningar  under system i ubuntu
<Kurdistan> swecarp, riktigt nice.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mäster kocken vad görs?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, har du läst nyheten om kubuntu?
<Kurdistan> http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/02/canonical-ending-support-for-kubuntu-reassigning-lead-developer-1.ars
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, gjorde och åt precis en helt fantastisk god lasagne
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mums. :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, hur går kde äventyren?
<Kurdistan> du är nog mästare nu :).
<maxjezy> det går bra men i framtiden får de väl blir debian
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ja, visst.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, debian är bra grejer. :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, finns det någon gui för att se hårdvara?
<realubot> Kubuntu is soon no more.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, informationscentral
<Kurdistan> den är förinstallerad
<realubot> Ett riktigt beslut från Canonical. Det är lika bra att lägga all kraft på Ubuntu.
<realubot> Se till att få Ubuntu och Qt i Ubuntu så bra som möjligt istället för att supporta 100 *buntu-distar.
<Kurdistan> sedan maxjezy har jag kde-sysinfo installerad, det är ursprungligen suse grej.
<Kurdistan> realubot, vilka hundra distar?
 * realubot skrattar som en James Bond-skurk åt Philip5 samtidigt som han smeker einands katt över ryggen.
<Kurdistan> kde utvecklaren var den enda i ubuntu familjen som fick betalt
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ok, Xubuntu, Lubuntu och Kubuntu då då.
<Kurdistan> realubot, återigen bara kubuntu som hittills fick betald. det är bara en utvecklare.
<Kurdistan> xubuntu och lubuntu är driven av community
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja ja. Dock så läggs energi på Lubuntu och Xubuntu.
<realubot> Tid == pengar
<Kurdistan> realubot, canonical gör inte ett dugg för xubuntu/lubuntu, om du tror det, då har du nog inte koll.
<realubot> Mindre tid på KDE -> mer tid till Ubuntu.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Du förstår ju ingenting.
<Kurdistan> realubot, driver du med mig? ska canonical bestämma vad community vill engagera sig med?
<Kurdistan> alla vill inte ha unity
<Kurdistan> realubot, jag förstår det är snarare du som inte förstår.
<Kurdistan> xubuntu och lubuntu har eget team
<realubot> Kurdistan: Utvecklarna av Lubuntu/Xubuntu lägger ju tid på distarna.
<Kurdistan> som canonical inte stödjer ekonomisk eller what so ever
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, det är frivilliga personer som gör det.
<realubot> Den tiden lägger dom bättre på Ubuntu eller Ubuntu-relaterade program e.t.x.
<realubot> *e.t.c.
<Kurdistan> realubot, så ubuntu ska strunta i andra delar av ubuntu familjen för unity?
<Kurdistan> vart ligger logiken och det skulle vara början på slutet för ubuntu
<realubot> Japp. Canonical borde satsa på Gnome Shell och Unity.
<Kurdistan> jag skulle med sådant nonsens aldrig mer installera buntu
<realubot> Och strunta i resten.
<realubot> Det är bättre att göra en bra modifierbar Skrivbordsmiljö än att hålla på och tramsa med massa distar.
<Kurdistan> realubot, äsch du vet inte ens vad du skriver om. gnome shell tas hand om uppströms och gnomeshell användare som vill köra det i 12.04 kommer bara få huvudvärk.
<realubot> Det finns för många distar redan.
<realubot> Jag tycker i.a.f. att utvecklarna borde inrikta sig mer på att göra en riktigt bra dist och inte sträva åt helt olika håll.
<Kurdistan> realubot, canonical kommer få problem med gnome relaterad paket och api. canonical gänget får patcha för få det fungera i unity.
<Kurdistan> all den arbete för mark ska få sin unity att köras
<realubot> Ok, det har sina fördelar med alla varianter men det tar tid och bromasar Ubuntus utveckling.
<Kurdistan> realubot, återigen xubuntu/lubuntu/edubuntu/ubuntustudio får ingen stöd från canonical.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Varför får dom det problemet?
<einand> jag tycker för en gångs skull att realubot har rätt
<Kurdistan> det är sådana som sysslar med dessa projekt för de föredrar annan DE
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) läs på om gnome och vad ubuntu behöver göra för få gnome fungera med unity.
<Kurdistan> det är mycket patchande och i längden lär det bli knas
<Kurdistan> einand, vad har han rätt i?
<einand> canonical skall inte bestämma vilka projekt comunityn skall jobba med. Samma med att canonical skal själv kunna välja vilka projekt dom vill sponsra
<einand> och eftersom dom valt att inte stöda kubuntu, så tycker jag det är rätt, eftersom dom lägger ett tydligare mål på sin egna lösning
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  vet du någon som är duktig på det där med skrivare
<realubot> Kurdistan: Återigen. Utvecklarna lägger tid på distarna. Tid som utvecklarna hade kunnat använda till allmänna linuxpaket eller till Ubuntu-relaterade saker.
<Kurdistan> einand, ja, canonical bestämmer vad de vill göra med sina pengar. det är ju inte det realubot diskuterar.
<swecarp> va stöder dom inte kubuntu
<Kurdistan> einand, sedan har hittills bara 1 utvecklare utanför unity sfären fått betalt.
<einand> swecarp: nä, dom droppa det idag
<einand> Kurdistan: ja, och jag förstår fullständigt varför dom droppar det
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) normalt har det varit jag på forumet, men det finns nog bättre, dock verkar dom vara latmaskar.
<swecarp> jag som tänkte gå över till kubuntu
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kubuntu ingår i ubuntu familjen och har sitt team.
<andol> swecarp: Se https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005782.html för full kontext.
<realubot> Utvecklarna i communityt får ju satsa på vad dom vill såklart. Det bestämmer inte Canonical men Canonical bör satsa på Ubuntu och stödja folk som "sysslar med" Ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> så du har inga problem köra buntu
<Kurdistan> einand, förklara gärna.
<Kurdistan> realubot, så kubuntu är alltså inte ubuntu?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jätte stora framsteg här skrivaren är instalerad men knasar när jag skall skriva
<realubot> Däremot så kan man fungera på om Ubuntu verkligen borde satsa på Unity och inte på Gnome Shell rakt av istället.
<Kurdistan> räcker att du installerar kubuntu metapaket från unity och logga ut.
<Kurdistan> så har man kubuntu
<Kurdistan> realubot, första vettiga du skriver nu.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Kubuntu är inte Ubuntu.
<realubot> Kubuntu är Kubuntu.
<realubot> :)
<Kurdistan> realubot, du jävlas bara.
<einand> jag trodde inte på unity först, men det som hänt senaste tiden får mig faktiskt att misstänka att det är framtiden
<einand> med wayland kan det bli rejält bäst
<Kurdistan> andol, tack för länken.
<realubot> Jag menar att Kubuntu tar tid, energi och pengar från Ubuntu så länge Canonical betalar för utvecklingen. Jag menar också att jag tycker att det hade varit bättre om communityt hade satsat smalare så att utvecklingen hade gått fortare på några få områden, t.ex. Ubuntu eller Ubuntu-relaterade saker.
<einand> sedan så ger kubuntu ubuntu dåligt rykte
<Kurdistan> einand, jag är inte kritisk till unity. jag har respekt för de som gillar unity och vill köra det. även att ubuntu satsar på unity.
<realubot> Allvarligt. Om Ubuntu ska bli stort så är Kubuntu en bisak. Inget att lägga krut på.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag tycker unity är värdelöst så som det ser ut idag
<Kurdistan> dock tycker jag det är surt att efter så många år ge fingern åt den enda betalda kubuntu nissen
<realubot> Xubuntu, Lubuntu och Kubuntu är utfyllnad som är kul för några % av alla users. 90%+ kör Ubuntu med standard-DE.
<einand> Kurdistan: klart att det är surt, men så fungerar det, man droppar dom inriktningar man inte längre är intresserad av
<realubot> Då ska man satsa på det så det växer.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) då är jag minoritet och jag klagar inte.
<realubot> Dessutom så har ju inte Kubuntu genererat pengar på 7 år. Det är en bra anledning till ett företag som vill tjäna pengar att droppa projektet.
<realubot> Det har inte Ubuntu heller gjort kanske men men...
<Kurdistan> einand, nja, det är inte riktigt sant. canonical vill att han ska hjälpa med unity 2 som kör qt
<realubot> Canonical sysslar ju trots allt inte med välgörenhet.
<realubot> Eller så gör Mark det.
<Kurdistan> så det är snarare canonical som säger åt honom sluta satsa så mycket på få kubuntu och hjälp oss med unity
<einand> realubot: ubuntu generar rejält mycket pengar
<realubot> Det hade varit intressant att veta hur många som kör Kubuntu kontra Ubuntu faktiskt.
<Kurdistan> kan inte de andra unity-utvecklarna göra det?
<realubot> Hur förhållandet ser ut.
<realubot> Är det 100:1 eller 10:1 eller 3:1.
<realubot> Jag tippar på typ 100:1.
<realubot> einand: Gör det?
<Kurdistan> einand, jag tror personligen ubuntu 12.04 kommer bli succe med unity, dock vet jag inte om jag kommer köra unity. då jag föredrar kde.
<realubot> einand: Canonical gick ju inte med vinst i.a.f. för något år sedan.
<einand> Kurdistan: tror det håller sig till 13.04 faktiskt
<einand> realubot: inget företag går med vinst första 3-5 åren, och storföretag brukar det dröja 10-20 år innan dom gör vinst
<realubot> einand: Vad är det dom tjänar pengar på då bortsett från Music Store och program i Software Center? Cloud-lösningar, serversupport?
<einand> iaf enligt svenska mått
<Kurdistan> einand, vad menar du med 13.04? att unity då kommer bli succe?
<Kurdistan> realubot, openstack som kommer köras för hp kommer vara baserad på ubuntu.
<realubot> Nej, sant. Men jag trodde inte att Ubuntu drog in några större summor.
<Kurdistan> så de lär få cash på den vägen
<Kurdistan> finns nog massa andra
<nikihr> Kurdistan: :)
<einand> Kurdistan: ja, för i 12.10 kommer allt gott in i unity, och med 13.04 kommer ubuntu hinnit efter med kärnan så det är värt att använda
<Kurdistan> einand, vad baserar du det på?
<realubot> Det hade ju varit kul om Canonical tjänade pengar på Ubuntu för innan har det ju handlat om investeringar.
<Kurdistan> nikihr, tjenis :). jag råka rensa favorit lista för xchat.
<einand> Kurdistan: tidigare erfarenheter, och den information som jag blir tilldelad från höger och vänster
<nikihr> råkade? :P
<nikihr> sopa
<Kurdistan> nikihr, :) fingrarna fumla.
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> att du ens kör xchat? :P
<nikihr> är det inte lite pinsamt? :P
<nikihr> för att vara så hardcore som dig menar jag
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> ;)
<Kurdistan> einand, hmm unity 5.2 har varit klar framgång för de som kört och om jag inte cyklar kommer 12.04 vara baserad på unity 5.2.
<Kurdistan> einand, vad är det för fel på kärnan?
<Kurdistan> dvs 3.2*?
<einand> Kurdistan: tänkte på ubuntu i övrigt, inte på själva unity, dåligt formulerat avm ig
<realubot> Dagens språktips: Om man är osäker på om det ska bara de eller dem så skriv de för dem ser oftast mer fel ut.
<Kurdistan> einand, okej, du kanske menar att du då tror ubuntu kommer finnas på smart-tv och andra prylar?
<einand> eller dom, för det fungerar alltid
<einand> Kurdistan: då jag tror ubuntu kommer bli använbart för allmänheten
<Kurdistan> einand, däremot tror jag att vi efter 12.04 kommer se wayland. det kommer bli spännande. då xorg börjar bli gammalt.
<realubot> Man kan också testa med att byta ut vi mot de och oss mot dem för att se om det ska vara subjektform eller objektform.
<realubot> Jag säger det bara en gång. Glöm aldrig det.
<nikihr> humfs
<einand> realubot: med några få undantag, har du googlat fram dommed?
<nikihr> vart har jag lagt alla mina usb minnen
<einand> nikihr: visst, försvinner dom snabbt
<realubot> einand: Dagens Nyheter har "Fråga om språket".
<nikihr> einand: jepp, dessutom har jag ju flyttat nyss
 * realubot har järnkoll på sina USB-minnen.
<Kurdistan> realubot, vi diskuterar seriösa saker och plötsligt kör du språkpolis :). härlig avbrott. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja, jag tyckte det var på sin plats med lite annat att tänka på.
<realubot> ;)
<Kurdistan> realubot, i alla fall, jag lider med kubuntu. då kubuntu 12.04 kommer bli kanon.
<einand> Kurdistan: han bytte för att han inte förstod diskutionen längre ;)
<Kurdistan> kubuntu kan på allvar bli den bästa kde disten
<Kurdistan> bättre än självaste opensuse
<realubot> Frågan är. Vad betyder det här för Kubuntus utveckling? Kommer disten klappa ihop helt eller klarar den sig nästan lika bra ändå
<realubot> ?
<Kurdistan> realubot, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005782.html
<Kurdistan> det finns självklart risk att kubuntu kan lida enormt, men just nu är det tidigt uttala sig om.
<einand> jag tror det
<Kurdistan> blir det faktum och kde fortsätter vara superb DE lär jag vill som resten av nörd-gänget byta till arch
<Kurdistan> eller debian
<einand> finns det ingen drivande kraft
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  finns inte fedora som kde dist
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är ju inget svar på min fråga.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Han lägger ner arbetet med Kubuntu men vad händer med Kubuntu tror ni?
<realubot> Räcker det med frivilliga eller kommer Kubuntu långsamt att tyna bort?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ju, fedora har kde också. :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ser att du svarade på frågan under länken.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, iso-testing samt att han kan heltid arbeta med kde/kubuntu lär påverka paket flödet etc.
<realubot> *raden under länken.
<Kurdistan> samt fix
<realubot> Imponerande ändå att en ensam snubbe håller i en hel dist mer eller mindre.
<realubot> Det är också ett svaghetstecken. Att en dist står och faller med en ensam snubbe.
<Kurdistan> realubot, han är inte helt själv, men han är viktig person. precis som gilir är viktig för lubuntu.
<realubot> Nu ska jag kolla om jag kan låna en tvättid...
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är ändå lustigt att projekten står och faller med enstaka snubbar.
<Kurdistan> realubot, inte så lustigt då, övriga gör det på sin fritid medan han kan göra det på heltid.
<Kurdistan> nåja vi får se hur det här slutar. blir det knas finns ju andra distar därute och jag är inte rädd för testa :).
<nikihr> *gäääsp*
<nikihr> imorgon kommer mitt riktiga internet hoppas jag
<realubot> Jag tror det innebär att Ubuntu blir bättre så det är ju bra. :)
<realubot> Who cares? Det är ju bara att köra Windows eller Mac OS X om det går åt pipan med Kubuntu/Ubuntu e.t.c.
<realubot> Det fungerade ju många år så det kommer ju att fungera länge till...
<Kurdistan> Philip5, verkar :) gömma sig.
<swecarp> oj nu dog rummet
<realubot> Distad som i distorderad. Om en gitarr är distad så innebär det att gitarrens ljud är förvrängt.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det för jag säger det bara en gång.
<realubot> "På Google ger ”mörkertalet är stort” 898 000(!) träffar, medan ”mörkertalet är litet” ger 20."
<Kurdistan> http://www.nixternal.com/kubuntu-is-not-dead/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nixternal+%28Richard+A.+Johnson+-+Blog+Archives%29
<realubot> Hur vet man att mörkertalet är stort och inte litet?
<Kurdistan> detta var glädjande
<realubot> Skit också.
<einand> realubot: man extrapolerar det
<realubot> Disten lever vidare...
<realubot> einand: Nä.
<einand> realubot: tror jag nog
<realubot> Om man talar om brott. Varför säger man att mörkertalet är stort när det lika gärna kan vara litet?
<realubot> "Det finns ett stort mörkertal" säger man men inte "Det finns ett litet mörkertal".
<realubot> Språkfråga: Vad kallas # på svenska?
<realubot> #-tecknet
<realubot> "Den officiella tekniska termen för # är ’nummertecken’ men när samma tecken används i exempelvis telefonisammanhang talar man om ’fyrkant’. Engelska hashtag är dock det uttryck som är etablerat i datasammanhang, ännu så länge i alla fall, men det finns förstås mer informella namn, där ’brädgård’ förekommer oftast."
<realubot> brädgård, är nog vanligast tror jag. Även om # oftast kallas hashtag på sv. också.
<realubot> Tryck på brädgårdstangenten.
<einand> # aldrig hört brädgård, vanligaste ordet jag hör för det är hash
<einand> realubot: för man extrapolerar mörkertalet
<realubot> einand: Ja, kanske det.
<einand> uppfattar man det som bara en på miljonen inte vet nått, är det litet mörkertal, men är det 99 på 100 är det stort
<realubot> Dock så är det inte vetenskapligt att extrapolera mörkertalet. Det är inget som säger att ett mörkertal måste vara stort.
<realubot> Jag tror det beror på att folk använder "mörkertal" när dom debatterar och då utnyttjar dom att det är okänt för att för att förstora upp något.
<einand> man gör väl en uppskattning
<realubot> Jo, vetenskapligt räknar man ju på mörkertal ibland. Om man vet att x personer söker sjukvård för grov misshandel men att anmälningsstatistiken är lägre så vet man ju ungerfär hur stort mörkertalet är.
<einand> ja
<Kurdistan> :) nu har man lust bli en riktig kde-nisse och kubuntu fan
<Kurdistan> kanske börjar hjälpa kubuntu-dev än ubuntu-se.org forumet
<realubot> Vad finns det för bra "språksajter"? Jag har testat tyda.se och Nordstedts ordbok på nätet.
<realubot> svensk-engelska
<realubot> Nu söker jag typ synonymordbok m.m.
<einand> Kurdistan: ;)
<Kurdistan> einand, :).
<einand> gammlingarna idag går på dragspels kvällar ibland. Kommer vi gå på lan-partyn när vi blir gamla?
<Kurdistan> einand, :) haha.
<Kurdistan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/privacy-controls-minor-ui-tweaks-land-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Kurdistan> snyggt faktiskt. unity börjar imponera. ni unity-användare lär gilla 12.04.
<einand> jag gillar faktiskt min bättre än kubuntu
<Kurdistan> einand, :) ja, vi förstår att du gillar windows.
<einand> menar mint
<Kurdistan> einand, kör du mint nu?
<realubot> Jag kör med Ubuntu rakt av.
<realubot> Målet är inte en bra DE utan ett icke-DE.
<realubot> Jag önskar att jag behärskade Terminalen så väl att jag inte hade någon användning för en DE.
<realubot> Kaffe nu!
<Kurdistan> realubot, börja kör med tiling
<Kurdistan> som nördarna som kör arch
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  för mig har du nästan nörd status
<Kurdistan> swecarp, haha. tyst. :P
<realubot> Kurdistan: Körde med bluetile innan men det pajade ju när Unity kom.
<realubot> bluetile är ett specialtema till Xmonad.
<Kurdistan> realubot, finns ju andra. vad tycker du om openbox standard?
<realubot> Ett Gnome 2-anpassat tema till Xmonad.
<Kurdistan> det är ju bara wm
<realubot> Nja, så där.
<realubot> Jag är inte ute efter en lättviktig DE utan att helt slippa använda DE.
<realubot> Dock så blir det problem med Firefox. Det är nog det största problemet.
<Kurdistan> realubot, openbox är ingen DE.
<Kurdistan> det är VM
<realubot> Nej. Men det är en WM.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jag vet det men det är inget jag är intresserad av.
<Kurdistan> realubot, fluxbox?
<realubot> Det var/är standard i Lubuntu och Crunchbang om jag inte minns fel.
<realubot> Nej, jag vill ha CLI.
<Kurdistan> phnom kör i3, jag har själv inte testat, du kanske kan ta en titt?
<Kurdistan> lubuntu använder openbox som vm, men är LXDE som är DE.
<Kurdistan> Crunchbang kör bara VM.
<Kurdistan> dvs openbox
<realubot> Ja, just det.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) vilken amatör-nörd du är. :P
<realubot> Det är därför tangentbordsgenvägarna inte fungerar i Chrunchbang eller vad det var?
<Kurdistan> "skämtar". :)
<Kurdistan> realubot, ju, då, det fungerar, men du får mecka.
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag använde Chrunhbang ett ta på min gamla netbook.
<realubot> Men tröttnade och tycker inte att det är så stor skillnad på olika DE.
<Kurdistan> realubot, kanske du ska ta testa den igen? finns ju mycket dokumentation om openbox.
<realubot> Prestandamässigt, menar jag då.
<Kurdistan> realubot, fan, openbox är inte DE.
<swecarp> realubot:  det går att skapa egna genvägar i cruch
<realubot> Jag vet det.
<Kurdistan> har du tick? :)
<realubot> Nej, du har. ;)
<realubot> Jag snackar om DE och WM.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ändå så nämner du bara DE hela tiden.
<Kurdistan> du blandar ihop äpplen med päron :P
<realubot> Ev. så kör jag Openbox och X.
<realubot> Inget DE.
<realubot> Jag får se. Det är mest Firefox jag behöver WM till.
<swecarp> jag kör cruch på en gammal lapptop jag har mest för att testa lite
<Kurdistan> realubot, openbox är en fantastisk VM. Inte lika vacker som andra, men den är flexibel.
<Kurdistan> samt bra med konfig. även om det ibland kan vara nördigt och man behöver redigera.
<Flurick> hallå
<Kurdistan> samt att openbox fungerar med alla DE, vilket gör den unik.
<Kurdistan> sedan har den otroligt lite beroende, vilket gör den bra bas för bygga vad man vill.
<Kurdistan> :) hade jag inte gillat kwin, hade jag kört openbox+kde. :)
<swecarp> ändra i crunch kan vara lite meckigt men lite testande så går det och jag är inte så haj på det
<Kurdistan> swecarp, din smyg, nörd. :P
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, vilket program öppnar z7
<maxjezy> eller om de är tvärtom
<maxjezy> 7z
<maxjezy> såna zippar
<Kurdistan> ark
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> den lyckas ju inte
<swecarp> det jag inte har lyckats med är att lägga till tangentbordkomandon
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du installerat zip och unrar paketen?
<maxjezy> nepp
<Kurdistan> du kan även installera p7zip-full
<Kurdistan> så har du stöd för allt konstigt
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, var inte du inte mästare och inte behövde mig? :)
<maxjezy> klart jag inte behöver dig :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha.
<swecarp> maxjezy:  lös problemet själ då :-)
<maxjezy> kunde lika gärna frågat Philip5
<swecarp> det fick jag göra
<maxjezy> men eftersom du är aktivare
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, då lär du få svar 2013. :P
<maxjezy> så fick de bli kurden!
<maxjezy> :)
<Kurdistan> swecarp, maxjezy är en sköning. han får störa. :P
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  ok samma som jag då som till och med blir kallad smyg nörd
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ja, du är sköning också. flesta på kanalen är goa gubbar/kvinnor.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, maxjezy har lovat mig ägga Philip5. därför diggar jag honom extra. :P
<swecarp> ja alla är goa gubbar o gummor har bara possitivt att säga om dom som jag pratat med här samt all hjälp jag fått på mina dumma frågor
<Kurdistan> swecarp, du har inte ställt dumma frågor.
<Kurdistan> kanalen är ju till för ge support
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  träffar jag Philip5  så skall jag mula honom med en grädd tårta
<Kurdistan> swecarp, haha, sköning. då delar du första platsen med maxjezy :).
<swecarp> vart i sverige finns Philip5
<maxjezy> muppsala
<swecarp> satan jag som är i götlaborg
<swecarp> är det någon som har hört om det blir några releas party inför 12.04
<maxjezy> det lär det ju bli
<maxjezy> ubuntu är dystert
<swecarp> säkert i muppsala jag hoppas att det blir ett i göteborg
<maxjezy> vinter båda gångerna ubuntu släpps
<realubot> Problemet med release party är att man måste träffa folk från kanalen IRL.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, de törs du inte
 * realubot ryser.
<swecarp> maxjezy:  vi gör en 12.06 och har partyt i juni
<realubot> maxjezy: Vart fick du luft ifrån?
<maxjezy> swecarp, yeah!
<Kurdistan> swecarp, gbg är bra med release party.
<Kurdistan> folk från götet är inte lika lata som andra delar av sverige :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, kanske de är fler anbvändare med
<maxjezy> så de blir en fest
<maxjezy> värt namnet
 * maxjezy går en stund
<maxjezy> brb
<swecarp> jag törs träffa folk men kunde inte åka på partyt för 11,10
<Kurdistan> swecarp, följ forumet och de lär diskuteras när det närmar sig.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mycket möjligt.
<swecarp> kollar forumet dagligen
<Kurdistan> swecarp, forumet är nice.
<swecarp> brb måste gå en sväng med hundarna cu later
<realubot> maxjezy: Tur för oss.
<realubot> Och där är en av hundarna.
<einand> lol
<realubot> Pension vid 75. :D
<realubot> "Wikipedia och Linux är icke-kapitalistiska företag – eller rentav antikapitalistiska, som när Wikipedia gick i strejk inför hot om starkare lagskydd för äganderätten."
<realubot> Kommentarer?
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/debatt/utvecklingen-gar-at-det-hall-som-karl-marx-talade-om
<realubot> Är Linux antikapitalistiskt?
<realubot> Eller är Lönnroth ute och cyklar?
<einand> Linux är inget företag
<realubot> Linux är väl varken kapitalistiskt eller antikapitalistiskt men används väl mest i kapitalistiska syften.
<einand> det är en rörelse och linux distro
<Kurdistan> realubot, finns väl delvis poäng i det, men det finns ju linux företag som tjänar pengar på linux och öppenkällkod
<realubot> Grejen med Open Source var ju att avpolitisera öppen källkod.
<Kurdistan> det är väl snarare gnu-linx som är mer anti-kapitalistisk
<realubot> Jämfört med Free Software.
<einand> jag skulle nog vilja säga att linux är mer liberalt än kapitalistikst, det skiter i om det är höger eller vänster
<madbear> linux är ju copyrightat av vad?
<madbear> linux foundation eller nåt
<madbear> så det är väl ett företag eller ? typ
<Kurdistan> madbear, deras gpl ser annorlunda. om jag inte är fel ute.
<Kurdistan> därför kan de ha en del saker som normalt inte skulle ta sig in i kärnan
<Kurdistan> madbear, därför kör stallman med en kärna som är ren från ofria patchar
<madbear> förstår inte vad som är liberalt med linux, einand
<Barre> spela boll vilken jävla politiska inställning folk har, grejjen med free-software kan liknas med friheten att addera kapris när du gör en wallenbergare samt att slippa betala till  Charles Emil Hagdahl varje gång
<realubot> Stallman kör ju med fri hårdvara t.o.m.
<madbear> Barre: handlar inte om det nu, vill förstår vinkeln.
<realubot> http://liliputing.com/2010/01/open-source-champion-richard-stallmans-netbook.html
<Barre> madbear: vinkeln?
<madbear> för i USA snackar dom om att linux är kommunistsvinsuppfinning
<madbear> ja liberalvinkeln
<madbear> och jag förstår mer hur man får det till kommunistsatan
<Kurdistan> madbear, det kapitalistiska sk-thög usa har problem är ideal arbete som folk gör utan kräva pengar
<realubot> Linux är ju för mycket kommunisk för Sovjetunionen.
<Kurdistan> samma argument som m$ dragit
<realubot> Det var någon som sa det i Den öppna koden-dokumentären.
<realubot> *kommunism
<realubot> Går det att ta Lönneroth på allvar då? Han är (var?) professor i ekonomi och skriver att ekonomin går mot Karl Marx förutsägelser?
<realubot> Är det verkligen så enkelt.
<madbear> jo Kurdistan det är klart, och att världen skulle gå under om folk gjorde så
<realubot> Det känns som om Lönnroth ser det han vill se.
<madbear> pengar skapades väl kanske för att lättare sälja och köpa tjänster?
<Kurdistan> madbear, ja, det är vad systemet lär oss. vi har blivit beroende av det monetära systemet dvs cash.
<madbear> en aktie ägs i snitt 20 sekunder eller nåt :D
<realubot> Pengar är ju bara ett substitut för byten av varor/tjänster.
<madbear> bra system eller hur!
<realubot> rekvisition
<einand> madbear: nä, är väl mer komunistiskt, och bsd liberalt.
<Kurdistan> madbear, nu ska vi kanske inte vara för politiska här, men det finns mycket inom linux-rörelsen som är frihetlig vänster
<Kurdistan> dock är det fel säga att det är vänster
<Kurdistan> då det finns ekonomisk intresse där folk känner på öppenkällkod och linux
<madbear> einand: jag förstår fortfarande inte varför?
<Kurdistan> linus själv är ju avlönad
<madbear> det handlar ju inte om lön utan om vad man ger bort
<Kurdistan> einand, vad är liberalt? :)
<Kurdistan> inte känner utan tjänar :).
<madbear> fan jag vet ju knappt vad liberalt är, är liberaler sånna som går ihop med KD och röstar mot abort i EU parlamentet osv?
<madbear> :D
<madbear> nej nog om detta, kexjobbskrivning...
<einand> linus tjänar ju knappast på linux, utan på hans andra jobb
<madbear> einand: han är ju avlönad av någon fond nu
<Kurdistan> einand, nej, han tjänar pengar på linux.
<madbear> dessutom, han gör nog inte av med för mycket
<Kurdistan> dvs kärnan
<einand> indirekt ja
<Kurdistan> det finns vendors och jättar som pumpar in pengar i kärnan
<einand> han är anställd av ett företag
<Kurdistan> så ja han tjänar
<einand> inte så att det är "linux" som generar inkomsten åt honom
<realubot> Linux används ju råkapitalistiskt.
<realubot> Android, Red Hat e.t.c.
<realubot> Gooogle.
<einand> linux kan användas både kapitalistiskt och komunistiskt
<realubot> Linus är ju rik som ett troll.
<einand> och x-istisiskt
<Kurdistan> realubot, jepp, därför säger jag att i grund principen har linux-rörelsen en frihetlig vänstersyn, det är framför allt gnu med stallman som är i mitt tycke mer frihetlig vänster.
<realubot> Han fick aktier som sedan blev värda massor av dollars.
<madbear> ja realubot men det har ju inte med saken att göra
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja. Det tror jag också.
<Kurdistan> medan det finns även en ekonomisk intresse. där kommer de du räkna upp och flertal till.
<Kurdistan> tanken med öppenkällkod är så långt från höger den går
<Kurdistan> *det
<realubot> Jag tror ca 80% av all kod som tillförs kärnan utvecklas av personer som är anställda utvecklare.
<Barre> håller inte med
<realubot> SÃ¥ utan kapitalismen stannar Linux.
<einand> jag tror det är tvärt om, max 20% som är tillfört av anställda utvecklare
<Kurdistan> Barre, vem håller du inte med?
<realubot> einand: Nej. Jag har läst annorlunda.
<Kurdistan> einand, har rätt och realubot fel.
<realubot> Vänta ska du få se...
<einand> jag basserar mitt enbart på gissning
<madbear> vi kan väl kolla senaste då
<realubot> einand: http://apcmag.com/linux-now-75-corporate.htm
<madbear> vad jag förstått så hade iaf IBM ganska många som jobbade heltid med kärnan
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag håller inte med någon, jag motsäger mig all :P
<realubot> Nu snackar vi Linux och inte hela distar.
<realubot> "Forget lofty ideals about the open-source community: most Linux kernel code is written by paid developers at major corporations."
<Kurdistan> Barre, haha sköning.
<madbear> realubot: du vann
<realubot> "75% of the code comes from people paid to do it"
<realubot> madbear: Tack tack.
<madbear> distar är skitsamma
<madbear> distar är inte vettigt arbete :P
<Kurdistan> realubot, där ser man, jag som läst annat, men detta är väl trovärdig källa du kom med, så.
<madbear> Kurdistan: tänk dig heltid med kärnan
<madbear> av riktiga pros
<Kurdistan> realubot, du ska veta att många av de betalda kommer från linux företag
<Kurdistan> framför allt redhat suse
 * Barre har personligen skrivna rader i linux-kerneln
<Kurdistan> osv
<realubot> Hur bra siffran stämmer vet jag inte. Jag har inte granskat undersökningen men jag visste att jag hade läst att ca 80% (75%) av koden utvecklas av folk som har pröjs för det.
<swecarp> tillbaka
<Barre> 450st närmare bestämt
<Kurdistan> Barre, :) coolt.
<realubot> Barre: Vad är det för rader? Vilken funktion?
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag adderade 450 st kommentarer i källkoden och kompilerade, gör det själv coolt ;D
<Kurdistan> Barre, vad exakt har du lagt till?
<Kurdistan> intresserad
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> realubot, även intel är i många avseenden öppenkällkod vän.
<Kurdistan> av vendors är dom bäst.
<Barre> alltså.. jag skojade till det lite... jag la till 450st kommenterer ... alltså ingenting efter kompilering. :P
<realubot> Ja, just det.
<Kurdistan> så mycket av koden och arbetet kommer från öppenkällkod folk för öppenkällod folk. :)
<realubot> Är det så svårt att få med kod i kärnan?
<Kurdistan> Barre, :P du gjorde mig riktigt intresserad.
<madbear> idag fick jag leta i källkoden efter en funktionsjävel
<madbear> fyfan sånt kaos det är!
<madbear> :D
<Barre> Kurdistan: sorry.. det var inte meningen ... :)
<Kurdistan> madbear, tycker det är roligt kompilera :P.
<Kurdistan> :) synnerligen när kompilering misslyckats
<madbear> :D
<Kurdistan> och man drar i håret
<Kurdistan> :P
<einand> är 12.04 vär att prova?
<Kurdistan> einand, vänta några månader :).
<einand> några
<einand> är bara ett par kvar tills den släpps
<realubot> Så om ni vill utveckla Linux så ska ni söka jobb på företag som tillför mycket kod till kerneln.
<Kurdistan> men jag har följt ubuntuforums och många testare upplever den vara riktigt stabil för vara alpha 2
<Kurdistan> det kan man inte säga om 11.04
<Kurdistan> realubot, exakt. :)
<realubot> "...noting that this amount to more than 7,000 lines of code added every day."
<realubot> Helt omöjligt att ha koll på kränan ju.
<einand> jag drar ner 12.10 då
<einand> menar 11.10 ;)
<realubot> 7 000 rader kod infördes varje dag mellan kernel 2.6.28 och 2.6.32
<Kurdistan> realubot, även m$ bidrar med saker till kärnan, då de har intresse i kärnan.
<Kurdistan> einand, kör du kubuntu är det lugna puckar
<Kurdistan> lägg till kubuntu-backports
<Kurdistan> samt muon ppa
<Kurdistan> så är det bara luta tillbaks
<einand> kanske det
<einand> Kurdistan: hur lägger jag till dom backportarna?
<Kurdistan> finns bara 1 störande bugg som finns med från 4.7.*
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag har inga problem med 11.04.
<Kurdistan> och vi får se när qt gänget fixar det
<realubot> Kernel 2.6.38 i 11.04.
<Kurdistan> realubot, problemet kom från 4.7*
<Kurdistan> einand, behärskar du ppa?
<einand> tja, basic programmen bara
<realubot> Det är väl klart att han gör?
<Kurdistan> einand, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<realubot> einand behärskar typ allt more or less.
<einand> finns det nått mer än ppa-add tp?
<einand> stämmer jag behärskar more och less
<einand> föredrar dock less ;)
<einand> hoppas någon fatta skämtet
<Kurdistan> muon ppa https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt/
<einand> vad är muon?
<Kurdistan> sedan kan det vara värt installera gdebi och om du gillar synaptic
<Kurdistan> einand, kde pakethanterare många .deb baserad börjar köra
<Kurdistan> riktigt nice senaste rc
<einand> ok
<einand> vad är skillnaden?
<einand> alltid kört aptitude
<Kurdistan> kde-config-grub2 är också paket du kan installera einand när du kör kubuntu.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, installera det jag skrev till einand.
<einand> varför då?
<Kurdistan> einand, smidigt sett hålla koll på grub i gui
<einand> varför inte bara vim?
<Kurdistan> einand, juste du är nörd.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> einand, den kan en del saker som är svårt göra via vim
<einand> som vad då?
<madbear> det där sa du inte ? :P
<swecarp> ok nnu vet jag vem jag skall tjata på när jag skall köra kubuntu
<Kurdistan> einand, utseende på grub
<einand> ?
<realubot> Ska gamla 75-åriga gubbar och kärringar springa runt på arbetsplatserna om Reinfeldt får bestämma?
<einand> realubot: låter bra
<realubot> LÃ¥ter inte alls bra.
<einand> varför inte?
<realubot> Dom flesta är så gaggiga att dom har inte på en arbetsplats att göra.
<swecarp> fy fan då har man 25 år kvar minst att jobba
<einand> realubot: det är förstås inte sant
<realubot> swecarp: Är du 50?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ställ dina frågor här, om du inte får svar finns alltid forumet.
<Kurdistan> säkraste stället
<swecarp> fyller 49 i år
<Kurdistan> dock kan det ta tid jämfört med här
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mäster kocken har du installerat kde-config-grub2
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jag får väl göra som med skrivaren lösa det själv
<realubot> swecarp: Du och itmannen är kanalens old boys.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) mäktigt.
<realubot> Men var är itmannen?
<einand> realubot: och du
<Kurdistan> realubot, jag saknar honom. glömde ringa farbror itmannen.
<realubot> Nä. Jag är inte så gammal.
<einand> realubot: du är inte långt ifrån
<realubot> Det finns flera som är äldre än mig.
<realubot> Barrskog, SheMan m.fl.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är nog inte bra med honom. Han har ju FAH på autostart och han har inte foldat någonting på flera dagar.
<realubot> Så jag misstänker att han inte har startat datorn. :S
<Kurdistan> realubot, det är illa. om han har det du skrev, undrar jag hur stackaren kommer orka tala tel med mig.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Mm. Jag vet inte men han har ju haft FAH på autostart innan och den står helt stilla nu.
<realubot> Och han är ju aldrig här.
<Kurdistan> realubot, hoppas vår roliga och sköna farbror återvänder
<realubot> Kurdistan: "Within that field, Red Hat topped that chart with 12%, followed by Inte with 8%, IBM and Novell with 6% each, and Oracle 3%."
<realubot> Det såg du kanske.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det hoppas jag med.
<Kurdistan> realubot, då hade jag ju rätt
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> jag glömde bara nämna ibm
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, neeee
<maxjezy> va gör det?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, installera
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> märkte att grub har ändrat färg
<maxjezy> så det är blått nu istället för svart
<maxjezy> när ja startar datorn
<maxjezy> vilket är as-nice
<realubot> itmannen har ju skrivit på sin blogg den 5:e februari.
<realubot> och 3:e februari.
<realubot> SÃ¥ han dissar oss. :(
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du installerat?
<Kurdistan> kolla sedan in start och avslut
<Kurdistan> *avslutning
<Kurdistan> realubot, vad har han för blogg?
<einand> Kurdistan: så, dags att slänga in kubuntu nu då
<Kurdistan> einand, tumme upp.
<Kurdistan> man behöver ej önska dig lycka till men
<Kurdistan> :P lycka till
<Kurdistan> einand, du som bryr dig mycket om batteritid kanske borde köra ubuntu 12.04 med unity
<Kurdistan> när den släpps
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, start avslut?
<maxjezy> var hittar jag det?
<Kurdistan> eftersom jag oavsett har dålig batteritid bryr jag mig inte om jupiter. men för dig, kanske 12.04 utvecklingsversionen är viktig.
<maxjezy> jag har installerat nuuuuuu
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, systeminställningar
<Kurdistan> där hittar du ju det mesta latmask :)
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> vad är skillnaden där nu?=
<maxjezy> tittade inte in där föruto
<Kurdistan> einand, du är ju kunnig linux användare som köra alpha 2 för dig borde inte vara :) problem. då du har kört gentoo och allt sådant.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, grub 2 startprogram
<maxjezy> ska starta om och titta till
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du använt startupmanager i ubuntu/gnome tidigare?
<maxjezy> nej nej
<Kurdistan> typ samma men mer nice och integrerad i kde
<maxjezy> brb
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ingen brb. :P
<Kurdistan> förresten nya 3.2.5 kärnan är ute. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<maxjezy> ::))))))
<Kurdistan> nu ska Matthew Garrett (1):
<Kurdistan>       PCI: Rework ASPM disable code vara med från start
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, är inte grub det som man ser när man startar
<maxjezy> upp
<maxjezy> datorn
<maxjezy> från
<maxjezy> att varit avstängd
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp.
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> för att se det måsta jag ju starta om datorn :)
<maxjezy> du ska vara guru
 * maxjezy fnissar
<Kurdistan> man kan även använda den för fixa plymouth som kan se ut som skräp om man installerar blob drivrutiner för grafiken
<maxjezy> man kan ha wallpaper på grub?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) fan vad jobbig du är. installera och kolla.
<maxjezy> jag har installerat juuuuu!
<maxjezy> nu startar jag om datorn för här får jag inga barn gjorda½
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P då har du sovit
<realubot> http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/grub2_brown1-478x360.png
<realubot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ingen skillnad på grub
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, wb.
<maxjezy> 1.99 version står det
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du förstår nog inte vad jag menar ännu.
<maxjezy> tack Kurdistan
<maxjezy> nej, jag är inte speciellt lyckad jag
<Kurdistan> paketeten du installera kan man med den tweaka grub
<Kurdistan> och massa annat
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> jo jag såg att man kan ändra default osf
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) äntligen vakna du
<realubot> maxjezy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det är för Grub2.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy eller för er som installerat proprietära drivrutiner för grafikkortet: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<realubot> Snackar ni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<Kurdistan> kör man dock med de öppna drivarna är det regel okej.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, den är som startupmanager, men bättre.
<realubot> "Grub background image. Select an installed grub background image. "
<realubot> I StartupManager går det tydligen att byta bakgrundsbild i Grub.
<Kurdistan> realubot, det går det med :) vad jag bad maxjezy installera också
<maxjezy> så, nu har jag fixat bakgrundsbild
<maxjezy> i min grub
<maxjezy> ELD
<maxjezy> realubot, du är alltid 5 minuter efter
<maxjezy> jag tror du googlar!
<Kurdistan> haha maxjezy du är skön
<Kurdistan> :P man har väl lärt sig en hel del genom all hjälp på forumet
<Kurdistan> är väl den som varit aktivast ett bra tag
<maxjezy> jag är aldrig på forumet
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, forumet är nice.
<maxjezy> känns 1997
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P och det gör inte irc?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, irc är tidslöst
<maxjezy> just ubuntus forum känns väldigt gammalt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha okej. brb har lekt lite med grub, ska se om jag fått den se ut som jag vill.
<nikihr> maxjezy: va hande med andra kanalen?
<maxjezy> nikihr, devel-se?
<nikihr> jaaou
<maxjezy> den har inte fått min förtjänta plats i autojoint
<nikihr> haha okej
<realubot> Ubuntus forum är bra reklam för Ubuntu. Det är inte IRC-kanalen eftersom man inte får upp kanalen i GOOGLE.
<realubot> Om folk har problem med Ubuntu så söker dom på Google. Hittar ett aktivit forum och får good feelings om sv. Ubuntu.
<realubot> Forumet är bäst för guider m.m. egentligen. Saker som folk googlar på. Support duger IRC lika bra till.
<realubot> (eller bättre).
<realubot> Jag har bara Ubuntu IRC i autojoin.
<realubot> Jag har inte hittat några andra bra IRC-kanaler ännu.
<swecarp> fick se en sak startuppmanager undel hålls av en svenskdock är det värt att läsa detta https://launchpad.net/startup-manager/+announcements
<jofur> det är väl bara att välja o vraka i serverlistan
<Kurdistan> swecarp, coolt.
<Kurdistan> Putte, wb.
<Putte> Kurdistan: Tackar.
<realubot> swecarp: Just det. Det minns jag att jag har läst förr när någon har postat det här i forumet.
<realubot> Putte: Hallå tuffing.
<maxjezy> Putte, du får inte fler wb bara för du återjoinar
<Putte> realubot: Hallå!
<Putte> maxjezy: Haha, råkade stänga ner kanalen.
<maxjezy> max 1 per dag/kund
<swecarp> här är ett alternativ till start uppmanager https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<Kurdistan> swecarp, han har dock rätt Grub Customizer är bättre.
<swecarp> fasen nu8 börjar jag verkligen få nörd vibbar
<swecarp> hittar program som jag inte ens i nuläget vill instalera
<Kurdistan> swecarp, haha.
<swecarp> med flera alternativ
<swecarp> vart ligger prottokollet från mötet 1 februari eller blev det inställt
<realubot> Dom brukar ju lägga ut det på forumet.
<swecarp> realubot:  det finns inte där
<swecarp> får väl vänta
<realubot> swecarp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/
<realubot> Inget protokoll än.
<realubot> swecarp: Där har du IRC-loggen från mötet: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/01/%23ubuntu-se-mote.html
<realubot> swecarp: Det verkar bara ha varit två personer på mötet så det blev inställt? :S
<swecarp> jag läste loggen snabbbt möte om vi kan kalla det
<amelia> Godkväll!
<haffe> *gäsp*
<swecarp> godkväll
<amelia> haffe: word!
<Kurdistan> haffe, haha klockrent.
<swecarp> dags för gamlegubben att gå och krama kudden klockan ringer tidigt i morgon
<haffe> Jo.
<haffe> Jag måste upp och koda klart.
<haffe> Det håller inte riktigt att lära ut till andra ifall jag inte har gjort själv.
<Kurdistan> haffe, lycka till.
<Kurdistan> vad är det du kodar?
<haffe> Kurdistan: Just nu håller jag på och implementerar en massa kluriga lispfunktioner.
<realubot> amelia: Där är du ju.
<haffe> Fast det var mäktigt att gå till jobbet idag.
<Kurdistan> haffe, säger mig inget, men lycka till.
<haffe> 'Det här är mitt kontor'.
<haffe> Jag bestämmer på mitt kontor.
<realubot> amelia: Vart har brudarna tagit vägen?
<amelia> realubot: du har väl skrämt iväg dem.
<realubot> lag^, mewmin och AshiTenshi.
<realubot> amelia: Det tror jag inte. Men jag har varit lite mindre aktiv ett tag. Dom kanske tröttnade på att vänta.
<amelia> realubot: det får du ta med dem.. jag känner dem inte..
<realubot> amelia: Ja ja.
<realubot> amelia: Hur är det med dig då?
<madbear> realubot: veckans brott brukar dyka upp tidigare på nätterna nu
<madbear> planerar att se det senare
<realubot> madbear: Låter bra. Jag funderar också på att avrunda med det när det dyker upp.
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska man göra nytta och snart mysa med kudden. godnatt alla.
<realubot> madbear: Den ligger ju ute nu?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<madbear> realubot: har inte kollat
<madbear> men säkert :P
<madbear> ska se den senare ju!
<madbear> har fullt upp med att steka burgare :P
<madbear> (lidlburgare.. det är rätt sent nu)
<realubot> madbear: Ok, ok.
<lag^> realubot: Jag är här.
<madbear> lag^: tjenna hur är praktiken då
<lag^> madbear: Den är bra vettu!
<lag^> hur är... öh.. livet?
<madbear> kul
<madbear> bra gör exjobb
<lag^> About?
<madbear> japp
<madbear> det blir ett projekt i opengl visa annonser på en vägg skitballt vettu
<madbear> riktigt inne
<madbear> :D
<realubot> lag^: Fixar du in mig och madbear på praktiken då?
<realubot> Sovkanal.
<Putte> Någon som har koll på vad i panelen det är man ska lägga till för att få tillbaka den delen som visar t.ex. nätverk och blanda annat xchat?
<Putte> Den visar Deluge om det är igång också...
<dubstar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1829186 ??
<Putte> Hade den där nätverksgrejen installerad redan.
<Putte> Sådär, notifieringsyta visade Deluge och det var väl det viktigaste.
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-08
<nikihr> morrn
<phnom> Morrn
<whomee> mörrn
<larsemil> guten morgonen!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> andol: u kör jag 12.04 på laptopen
<HeMan> andol: lite blandat resultat
<HeMan> andol: när jag testade igår kväll kändes den rätt bra, men idag är unity skum
<HeMan> andol: och suspend2ram funkar inte nu heller
<maxjezy> morrn
<propus> Jiiihaaaaa!
<propus> nu var ny datorn beställd :)
<scarleo> propus, grattis
<nikihr> :)
<propus> wÖrd :)
<scarleo> vad blev det?
<andol> HeMan: suspend2ram, såsom i vänteläge?
<HeMan> andol: jo
<propus> amd fx 8120 och 16 gb ram :)
<andol> HeMan: Ahh, det är ju iofs rätt trevligt när det funkar på en laptop.
<scarleo> :) gött
<HeMan> andol: jo
<HeMan> andol: på min gamla laptop så funkade det så himla bra, men det har aldrig funkat på min nya
<propus> scarleo: joo skal bli intressant och se vad denna cpu har att erbjuda :)
<HeMan> andol: men jag har bara lagt ner typ 10 minuters felsökning+googling
<andol> Ok
<larsemil> det fungerar som en mac på min asus. startar på ögonblicket. lite segare att stänga av men det är ju sällan man sliter upp locket på en gång
<nikihr> Ubuntu överger kde?
<andol> nikihr: Se https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005782.html för full kontext.
<nikihr> det tycker jag är märkligt i och med att gnome har "failat" lite
<scarleo> hur har gnome failat?
<nikihr> det har ju inte varit så populärt
<nikihr> efter 3an
<scarleo> syftar du på gnället kring nya gnome? Det är väl alltid så när det kommer nya omarbetade versioner och kommer gå över så fort folk vant sig
<nikihr> så sant så sant
 * andol vill minnas att det sades en hel del negativt även om KDE4 då det var nysläppt....
<scarleo> andol, precis
<nikihr> helt korrekt
<larsemil> andol: fast jag blev imponerad över kde4, jag tyckte det var ett utvecklande steg i samma riktning som kde3 hade varit. gnome3 är ett steg i en ANNAN riktning än vad gnome2 var, och det svider
<larsemil> med kde4 så behövde man inte "lära om" särskilt mycket
<scarleo> det måste komma förändringar, tror inte någon skulle vilja att gnome fortfarande såg ut som det gjorde från början http://www.linuxinsight.com/gnome-desktop-project-10-years-old.html
<larsemil> scarleo: det var inte det jag sade.
<scarleo> larsemil, och jag svarade inte dig :) du bara råkade skriva innan mig
<larsemil> jag har försökt med gnome3, vid flera tillfällen har jag kört in det på olika burkar för att jag alltid gillat gnome. men jag blir bara frustrerad och irriterad över hur det fungerar - så jag överger det strax.
<nikihr> kde har växt sjukt mycket i mina ögon
<scarleo> det tror jag handlar om vana, inte att gnome3 är sämre larsemil
<scarleo> men visst, det är inte bra när det görs om för mycket på en gång, det kan klart bli negativa effekter
<nikihr> läste någon artikel om att linus torvalds kastade skit på gnome3, men det gjorde han väl nä'r kde4 kom också?
<nikihr> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.397107/linus-torvalds-toksagar-gnome-3
<larsemil> scarleo: men jag är en användare som kan anpassa mig, som fort lär mig shortcuts och vart saker ligger. men det är helt enkelt inte särskilt smidigt.
<larsemil> kde4 har jag kört en del. men det är något där som inte gör mig så lycklig heller.
<nikihr> :)
<nikihr> lycklig blir man inte av någon de :P
<scarleo> kde4 är för likt windows på något sätt, jag har inte kört gnome3 jättemycket eftersom jag gillar Unity men jag har testat några dagar och tycker det är riktigt bra
<scarleo> men ni gillar inte Unity heller eller?
<larsemil> jag har svårt för unity. men kör det. är för mycket buggar. t.ex så fungerar inte super tangenten för att få fram unity för mig. och så är det lite annat som krånglar.
<scarleo> oj, vad skumt, här fungerar det bra förutom att fel fönster får fokus emellanåt
<impaktor> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/02/06/2329228/lenovo-ordered-to-refund-microsoft-tax
<impaktor> intressant.
<scarleo> Håller på med Asus om Windowsåterbäring, tar tid
<larsemil> du HeMan.
<larsemil> scarleo: kanske går fortare att sälja nyckeln på blocket. :D
<scarleo> larsemil, vet inte hur det funkar o sälja OEM-licenser nu för tiden. Dessutom är det mer ett statement än för pengarnas skull :)
<scarleo> tycker det är konstigt att så få, framförallt av linuxanvändarna, som öht känner till att man kan kräva en refund
<kodein> "jag vill inte betala för windows, jag har redan laddat ner det"
<kodein> (lagligt, förstås, via joppets MSDNAA-avtal)
<scarleo> och med tanke på hur många som piratar win så förstår jag inte att inte fler i allmänhet kräver refund
<scarleo> man borde samla en wiki någonstans med tillvägagångssätt per tillverkare och med resultat
<scarleo> på ubuntu-se kanske?
<impaktor> scarleo: antar att de inte har något emot windows i sig. De som vill ha refund är väl mer FOSS entusiaster som gör det av principiella skäl.
<scarleo> absolut, men det är också många med dåligt med pengar som köper datorer och skulle vara nöjda med 500 kr rabatt
<impaktor> Fast det är så struligt, och det verkar som att de flesta är för lata för att kolla vilka extrapriser ICA/Coop har för veckan och planera inköpen efter detta. "det är ju ändå så lite pengar". Tror jag sparat in många tusen på ICAs extrapriser.
<kodein> jag köper bara ris och bönor. jag har tjänat in många tusen på att inte äta varierad kost.
<scarleo> det var därför jag tänkte man skulle göra en wiki så blir det mindre struligt, det är inte mycket jobb, det krångliga är att ta reda på hur man ska göra, förklara för tillverkaren att man har rätt till det och sedan få dem att faktiskt betala ut pengarna :)
<scarleo> skickar man rätt formulär från början går det relativt smidigt
<impaktor> scarleo: finns många trådar på forumet där det dokumenteras korrespondens mellan butik/konsumentverket/tillverkare, och hur det gått, vad man skall skriva, och hur man skall gå tillväga. Första steg är väl att samla dessa på ett ställe.
<Slartibart> Hur lägger man till ett program så att det visas i "Öppna med annat program..."-listan? Det finns installerat, och jag har kört det förut, men när jag högerklickar på en projektfil på skrivbordet som jag sparat med det så kan jag inte öppna den filen med det programmet.
<scarleo> impaktor, ja jag har sett det, håller med, det är nog bara att börja
<scarleo> Slartibart, högerklicka på filen, välj Properties (Egenskaper tror jag det är på svenska) Klicka på fliken Öppna med och välj där program
<scarleo> där kan du också göra det programmet till default program
<impaktor> Vill minnas att jag postat i många av de trådarna, men jag lämnade forumet för något år sedan för någon retarderad person höll på och attackerade alla som inte körde ubuntu på ALLA sina datorer. Hund fick skäll också.
<impaktor> (eftersom han har Arch på en av sina datorer.)
<scarleo> haha
<Slartibart> scarleo: Tackar, men det är där mitt problem ligger: Programmet finns inte med i den listan. (mysql workbench, hämtade det som .deb-fil från mysqls websida)
<scarleo> Slartibart, längst ner i listan finns lägg till program, en knapp, klicka på den och bläddra dig fram till programfilen, antagligen ligger den i /usr/bin/ eller i /usr/local/bin
<Whiskey> :P
<Whiskey> Någon här som är bra på PHP?
<Whiskey> Kan inte ett jävla skit o börjar bli riktigt rikigt sne
<scarleo> Whiskey, lite kan jag, vad gäller det?
<Whiskey> kan vi ta det i PM?
<scarleo> Ok
<Slartibart> Whiskey: Fler som kan hjälpa dig i kanalen
<Whiskey> okkkk
<Whiskey> ska bara göra en pastebin
<Whiskey> va fan
<Whiskey> funkar inte WebServer heller
<scarleo> ?
<Whiskey> kör pastebin på webservern
<scarleo> Slartibart, fick du till det?
<Whiskey> efterbliven
<Whiskey> iaf
<Slartibart> scarleo: Pinsamt nog så nej =[.. Lägg till-knappen är disablad om jag inte väljer ett program  i listan, och .. mysql workbench finns inte i den listan..
<Whiskey> http://pastebin.nukenet.se/index.php?3obtyk3x9artxqz
<Whiskey> http://pastebin.nukenet.se/index.php?2xjf2oq23uo70yp
<Whiskey> så
<scarleo> Slartibart, ok, det kanske saknas en .desktop fil för programmet då, kolla detta http://askubuntu.com/questions/72118/how-do-i-add-an-own-program-to-the-open-with-menu
<Whiskey> Någon som ser nått som inte borde hända i koden :)
<scarleo> det jag tänkte på direkt är att du förutsätter att $data är en array, har du kollat att det verkligen är det? vet inte vad som finns i _GET('uid')
<scarleo> vad är det som blir fel?
<Whiskey> jo
<Whiskey> enkelt närj ag trycker på en länk, så hämtar den filen
<Whiskey> det är bara det att när den laddar ner filen är google.php i filen med
<Whiskey> vilket är ett javascript som inte borde vara med i downloaden
<Whiskey> o jag fattar inte varför den inkluderar den
<Slartibart> Det som inkluderas och inte är php lär väl bli utskrivet? Varför ska du ha javascript där?
<Slartibart> Hur ser google.php ut?
<Whiskey> de är bara en sånhär du vet google analytics
<Whiskey> jag tänkte försöka traca alla olika PHP filer de använder, men blir ju svårt om det inte går att ha den där
<larsemil> Whiskey: har du <?php och ?> i google.php
<Whiskey> nej
<Whiskey> det är bara ett rent javascript
<scarleo> varför heter den .php då?
<Whiskey> testade bara o lägga den i php istället för js
<Whiskey> jag kan inte PHP :)
<Slartibart> Lär bli svårt att göra sådär, med dom headers som du skickar så blir ju innehållet filinnehåll..
<larsemil> Whiskey: eftersom du inte skriver html kod på sidan så kommer den skriva ut allt rätt upp och ner.
<Slartibart> Problem: Mime-typen för mwb-filer är application/zip. Så hur gör jag för att inte mysql workbench inte ska öppna alla zip-filer, utan bara de med *.mwb?
<Whiskey> men larsemil, hur inkluderar du den utan att få den utskriven ?
<larsemil> Whiskey: du skriver html
<Whiskey> löser lite ful HTML problem
<maxjezy> en helt offtopicfråga men here it goes
<maxjezy> om man köpt påslakan set på ikea
<maxjezy> sånt inplastat skit
<maxjezy> kan man använda det direkt eller måste det tvättas?
<Slartibart> o_0
<larsemil> maxjezy: man kan använda men inte så skönt
<scarleo> maxjezy, kan kan man men de ska vara brandskyddsbehandlade, är du inte känslig så skit i det
<Whiskey> testar vi då :D
<Whiskey> gick inte såbra
<maxjezy> scarleo, ah, de var gifter jag oroa mig för
<larsemil> Whiskey: pasta igen då
<scarleo> maxjezy, så är det i alla nya kläder, om du inte brukar ha problem med det så kan du nog skita i det
<Whiskey> den ta rmed det ändå larsemil
<maxjezy> scarleo, kläder tvättar jag alltid
<maxjezy> de är fulla med skit
<scarleo> ok, tvätta då
<maxjezy> scarleo, torsdag  så!
<Whiskey> http://pastebin.nukenet.se/index.php?7jmw5q6jk96xgw4
<Whiskey> ser ut så nu
<larsemil> Whiskey: vilken url?
<scarleo> Whiskey, du har en extra </SCRIPT>
<larsemil> aja lunch!
<Whiskey> jo
<Whiskey> fast den tar med hela HTML loden
<Whiskey> koden
<larsemil> då skickar du fel headers någonstanns
<Whiskey> ja den koden har ni ju fått :&
<Whiskey> <--- där är heers http://pastebin.nukenet.se/index.php?2xjf2oq23uo70yp
<Slartibart> Whiskey: Eftersom du skickar de headers du gör så lär du inte kunna skicka med javascript. Du skickar filens innehåll. Punkt.
<scarleo> lunch, ha det
<Whiskey> jo men hur ändrar jag då så den bara skickar "$data"
<Slartibart> Ta bort google-includen
<Whiskey> j
<Whiskey> jo men ni säger ju att de är fel på heders
<Whiskey> då måste de ju finnas ett sätt o säga till den att inte ta med den biten eller hur
<Slartibart> Google-tracka på sidan som pekar till downloaden. Eller tracka på annat sätt.
<Slartibart> lunch här också nu :)
<einand> vad vill du göra?
<einand> och vem har skrivit den koden?
<Whiskey> vet ej vem som skrivit den faktiskt
<einand> extremt ful iaf
<Whiskey> vill få google check i den där filen
<Whiskey> jo de behäver du inte säga fler gånger är ett helvete att modifiera den
<einand> så, vad vill du göra?
<Whiskey> vill ha google,js i den där filen som jag försöker få in den i
<Whiskey> eftersom jag vill trace på alla sidor
<einand> include('js/google.php');
<einand> fungerar inte den?
<Whiskey> jo men då lägger den i den i downloaden
<einand> eller vad ligger där?
<Whiskey> ett js script
<einand> ok
<Whiskey> till google analytics
<einand> tror det är fel ställe att lägga den väl?
<einand> eftersom den sidan kommer inte innom <headers> på din sida?
<einand> <head> menar jag
<Whiskey> förstår inte riktigt hur du menar emn
<einand> du vill ha googles analutics js skit på din sida?
<Whiskey> jja
<larsemil> först och främst(fortfarande) gör det till html
<larsemil> och sen Whiskey kan vi omöjligen felsöka om vi inte vet vad funktionerna gör, eftersom de är deklarerade i den andra filen
<Whiskey> nja ni ser ju vad som händer,
<Whiskey> men jag bytte till HTML
<Whiskey> men den inkluderar ju det med larsemil
<larsemil> Whiskey: men få se den koden då, du har ju länkat en annan.
<larsemil> Whiskey: och vi ser inte vad som händer eftersom vi inte fått urlen där sidan är live
<Whiskey> kk 1 secx
<Slartibart> Whiskey: Hur vill du ha det? Ska koden vara nåt som man länkar till och kan ladda ner som fil, typ a href="minfil.php?uid=3"? Eller ska det vara som det du verkar vara på väg mot nu, att det är ytterligare ett steg med html?
<Whiskey> https://nfo.nukenet.se/viewnfo.php?uid=8bb41509033b396408171ea2640bd92e
<Whiskey> där har du sidan
<Whiskey> Vad som hälst bara det funkar
<Whiskey> larsemil: http://pastebin.nukenet.se/index.php?3umki0d4xv9kwh5 aå ser det ut
<larsemil> Whiskey: då är det ju någonstanns i nfo.functions.php du genererar htmlkoden så där ska väl google grejen in då antar jag
<larsemil> Whiskey: där var ju ingen google utskriven
<Whiskey> nej
<Whiskey> du måste trcka på download
<Whiskey> :)
<Slartibart> Whiskey: Du menade inte "Vad som helst bara det går att google-tracka" va ;)?
<larsemil> men grabben, du laddar ju ner en fil där. google analytics ska alltså köras på den andra sidan, där downloadlänken är
<larsemil> Whiskey: och så rekommenderar jag väl egentligen piwik till sånt där istället för google. Om man nu inte vill dela all data med google då förståss.
<Whiskey> fast
<Whiskey> det dumma är att alla kör på samma funktion, och om jag inte har den i filen där och de andra, kan jag inte se va de laddar ner och inte ladda ner
<Whiskey> larsemil. lite inne på att använda OWA istället
<larsemil> Whiskey: samma funktion men olika GET variabler väl?
<Whiskey> ---> http://www.openwebanalytics.com/
<Whiskey> hmmm ska kolla
<larsemil> Whiskey: jag hade kört piwik istället
<Whiskey> hmmm ser ut som bara det är en fil som använder den
<Whiskey> why=?
<larsemil> men det är jag det
<larsemil> jag har inte mer tid att ge dig gratissupport sorry
<Whiskey> :P
<Whiskey> löst
<Whiskey> tack för tipset larsemil :D
<HeMan> Barre: vad var det du skulle använda för att administrera ldap?
<larsemil> active directory?
<HeMan> !info adtool
<HeMan> var det inte !info man skrev för att ubot2 skulle svara info om paket?
<HeMan> !HeMan
<ubot2> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<larsemil> !adtool
<ubot2> Factoid 'adtool' not found
<larsemil> !help adtool
<ubot2> Factoid 'help adtool' not found
<amelia> mekkigt det där med boten.
<Whiskey> larsmil :D
<Whiskey> Jag har pwiki/owa/google den ända som varkar funka är goolge :/
<Whiskey> myckat skumt
<amelia> någon som vet något fiffigt program för att få typ sticky notes på skrivboret, typ som postit-lappar?
<amelia> fast virtuella då. :)
<kodein> knotes?
<amelia> glömde... till gnome. :)
<haffe> gnotes?
<haffe> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11854.html
<einand> amelia: tomboy?
<HeMan> amelia: xpad?
<einand> nackdelen med att jobba på sibylla (inte i köket du,utan lånar deras "matsa" är att man köper på tok för mycket skit)
<einand> börja nyttigt med vatten, sluta efter två timmar med chilliost och cola
<haffe> Det här är en mäktig känsla.
<haffe> Jag har ett eget kontor.
<haffe> Jag kan bara låsa dörren om mig.
<einand> jag sköter mitt hemmifrån, så jag har också "eget" kontor
<einand> fast idag skulle jag ut och handla, och fastna här
<einand> rätt trevligt faktiskt, att träffa folk man inte behöver vara social med för en gångs skull
<einand>  Det finns även möjlighet att kontrollera huruvida filerna bryter mot upphovsrätten.
<einand> hur skall dom kunna göra det om jag AES krypterar filerna först?
<HeMan> vilken tid det tar att uppgradera firmware på en infiniband-switch!
<kodein> lotus notes?
<scarleo> Har någon lyckets importera data till Chromium från Firefox? Inte bara bokmärken alltså genom att först exportera sen importera osv
<scarleo> jag klickar på import from other browser men den säger bara no supported browser found
<phnom> Gäsp.
<kodein> morrn
<bittin> pimpa din frukostmjölk all the cool kids are doing it
<phnom> Frootloops?
<kodein> milk+?
<johanbr> en gång för länge sen provade jag att kolsyra mjölk i sodastream... det var bland det vidrigate jag smakat
<johanbr> *vidrigaste
<maxjezy> johanbr, äh, har du testat kolsyra apelsinjuice?
<johanbr> nej, faktiskt inte :)
<maxjezy> där snackar vi vider!
<HeMan> kolsyrad grädde är värre än kolsyrad mjölk...
<maxjezy> kolsyrad oboy kanske är något
<Coffe> Yo
<degn> Tjeanre
<maxjezy> kolsyrad kaffelatte!!!
<scarleo> Någon som har provat att begära ut data från Facebook? http://europe-v-facebook.org/EN/Get_your_Data_/get_your_data_.html
<HeMan> scarleo: tror einand gjort det
<realubot> Dagiskanal.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<scarleo> HeMan, tänkte testa
<scarleo> lär väl vara rätt medningslöst iofs
<einand> jag har
<einand> inte specielt svårt, finns ju verktyg för det
<scarleo> einand, har du fått nåt?
<scarleo> jo jag vet, länkade till det innan
<einand> nä, inget mer än vanlig data
<scarleo> fick du den där nedladdningslänken eller skickade de allt?
<einand> fick nedladdningslänken bara
<einand> ännu intressantare blir det nu när facebook lägger sin serverhall i sverige
<scarleo> ah, ok
<scarleo> ja det blir intressant
<einand> överväger att stämma dom då
<scarleo> jag har rensat hela mitt fb-konto, tog bort varenda inlägg
<scarleo> skulle vara intressant at veta vad som ligger kvar bara
<einand> scarleo: försvinner ju inte för det
<scarleo> nä precis
<einand> 3år ligger det kvar, iaf senaste jag läste
<scarleo> men ingen utifrån kommer åt det i alla fall
<Whiskey> EAG
<scarleo> ok, intressant
<scarleo> EAG?
<Whiskey> einand, var det StartSSL du menade?
<einand> Whiskey: ja, dom bland annat
<Whiskey> finns det någon annan som inte måste ha email skit
<Whiskey> får får de inte att funka
<Whiskey> har dock lyckats tidigare :D
<SejmL> hej ehj
<SejmL> försöker koppla in serato SL3 till ubuntu
<SejmL> som ljudkort
<SejmL> men verkar inte finnas drivisar
<SejmL> kommer inte alsa
<SejmL> uppdaterade till ubuntu 11.10
<Barre> HeMan: FusionDirectory med OpenLDAP (http://www.fusiondirectory.org/   #fusiondirector @ Freenode)
<HeMan> Barre: tackar!
<HakanS> Hur kan man ha som krav att man måste använda windows för att man ska kunna söka jobb?
<swecarp> gokväll alla
<HakanS> God kväll.
<swecarp> hur är det HakanS
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  är du här
<Kurdistan> swecarp, yes.
<HakanS> Jag sitter och är lite uppretad.
<Kurdistan> buggrapporterar saker för kubuntu gänget, så :) din övergång blir problemfri.
<swecarp> vadå HakanS
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  bra vill ha en fel fri utgåva
<HakanS> Jag håller på att leta jobb. Gick in på www.dfind.se/it för att registrera mitt CV.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) finns ingen felfri utgåva, men nog ska du ha en grym utgåva.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  du som är en bug rapporterare  kan du kolla en error rapport som jag har angående skrivaren
<HakanS> På deras hemsida står det "Dfind IT är ett rekryterings- och konsultföretag specialiserat på IT."
<swecarp> vad jobbade du med hakan
<swecarp> ok it job
<Kurdistan> swecarp, haha jag är inte launchpad buggrapportera, snarare går direkt till irc-kanaler.
<Kurdistan> ibland effektivast
<einand> man får bara skit om man skriver på launchpad ändå
<HakanS> När man ska registrera sitt CV står det att det krävs att du har Silverlight installerat.
<Kurdistan> HakanS, kör freesans som typsnitt och ta aktivera sedan bocka för använd återgivning....
<Kurdistan> sedan på tvinga teckensnitt.. öka eller sänk till smak och tycke
<HakanS> Hur kan man ha som krav att man måste använda windows för att man ska kunna söka jobb?
<Kurdistan> typsnitten ser nu väldigt fina ut, något kubuntu normalt lider av från start.
<einand> HakanS: ännu värre med silverlight som är nerlagt
<Kurdistan> HakanS, jobbigt. ja, vad ska man säga, den som har monopol på marknaden kan väl också diktera kraven.
<andol> HakanS: Njae, det går väl fortfarande att söka jobb, bara inte via just den förmedlaren?
<HakanS> andol: Japp. Som tur är finns det andra rekryteringsföretag.
<swecarp> HakanS:  kolla med detta företaget dom kanske har lediga jobb kan inte se något på hemsidan men det skadar ju inta att skicka ett cv    http://www.make-it.se
<swecarp> har kontakt med dom genom mitt jobb dom ger oss suport på vissa program samt server delen samt instalationer
<realubot> swecarp: Vad jobbar du med?
<swecarp> jag arbetar som reservers an på hedins i borås
<realubot> reservers an?
<swecarp> ops reservdelsman
<realubot> jaha.
<realubot> Hehe
<HakanS> Tyckte bara att det är märkligt att ett rekryterings- och konsultföretag som säger att de är specialiserade på IT har som krav att de som söker jobb där måste använda Windows.
<swecarp> fan någon har instalerat ett tangentbord med aotmatsik festavning
<HakanS> Helst som de skriver på sin hemsida "Vi jobbar för att andra ska lyckas. Vår målsättning är att våra kandidater hittar det perfekta uppdraget och att våra kunder hittar just den kompetens de behöver."
<Kurdistan> HakanS, tror det är väldigt vanligt tyvärr.
<bittin> hm
<bittin> var han här med :o
<bittin> om det är samma Putte som jag tänker på
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Har inte råkat ut för detta på något annat företag.
<Kurdistan> HakanS, inom IT, borde det vara vanligt. Den uppfattningen jag fått.
<swecarp> om jag nu mot all förmodan har löst hur man instalerar canons  skrivare  i ubuntu hur går man till väga då
<bittin> man installerar den och skriver ut nåt?
<swecarp> bittin jag menade inte så finns det någon stans man kan dela sin erfarenhet med typ guied eller är det guied delen i forumet som gäller
<swecarp> fan vad illa jag stavar i dag :-)
<bittin> http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Att man på många jobb ska ha Windows/MS Office/.net-kompetens, ja. Men att man måste använda windows för att över huvud taget kunna skicka in sitt CV. Det är ju rätt märkligt. Helst som en del jobb kräver linux-kompetens.
<swecarp> wikin ok
<Kurdistan> HakanS, skicka cv var något nytt.
<Kurdistan> idioti på hög nivå
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Skickade ett mejl till dem: "Jag försöker att registrera mitt CV hos er, men jag får då upp ett meddelande att jag måste installera Silverlight. Eftersom jag använder Ubuntu/Linux så går detta program inte att installera. Jag installerar istället programmet Moonlight, men det fungerar inte på erhemsida."
<HakanS> Fick följande svar: "Lösningen: installera Silverlight, det görs genom att godkänna installationen genom att klicka OK och följa dialogen."
<bittin> :D
<bittin> du får dra in Silverlight och firefox i wine
<Kurdistan> HakanS, verkligen jobbigt. varför inte påminna företaget att silverlight är dött.
<HakanS> Jag tror inte att det är en arbetsgivare som passar mig.
<swecarp> idiot svaret nummer ett
<Kurdistan> microsoft kommer skrota silverlight och de idioterna kör fortfarande silverlight
<bittin> Kurdistan, då byter dom la till Flash
<bittin> eller nåt annat dumt
<Kurdistan> bittin, flash är väl tusen ggr bättre än silverlight och moonlight huvudvärket.
<bittin> HTML 5 och php ftw
<Kurdistan> bittin, html 5 är framtiden och kommer bli gött när man även kan slippa flash helt
<Kurdistan> men det lär dröja ett tag
<HakanS> Hr insett att det inte är en arbetsgivare som passar mig.
<Kurdistan> HakanS, :) det gjorde väl inte saab heller.
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  nu funkar min scanner i skrivaren
<Kurdistan> swecarp, vilken nörd du är. :P
<Kurdistan> du kan ju alltid skriva how-to på forumet så andra i din situation kan dra lärdom
<swecarp> kde hadde scanner program som klarade av den
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kde rules.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, vilken använde du?
<swecarp> skanlite funkar kanon
<Kurdistan> swecarp, har du bytt över till kubuntu redan?
<swecarp> nej då inte kubuntu
<Kurdistan> swecarp, okej, men det lär ske :).
<swecarp> ubuntu i gnome classic läge
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  går det på någott ställe se vilka program som tex min canon skrivare använder  för att funka
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hängde inte riktigt med nu.
<swecarp> jag har ju traslat länge så jag vet inte exakt vad som på verkar funktionen
<swecarp> typ cups +hplip och cups bjnp
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jaha. cups och sane behövs :).
<Kurdistan> hplip är ju inget måste
<einand> DÃ¥ har man blivit mordhotad igen
<swecarp> man kanske skulle söka efter en test person som har en canon multiskrivare typ mp980
<swecarp> va einand
<einand> swecarp: händer med jämna mellanrum, jag blev utsatt för misshandel och avsiktligt överkörd
<einand> i höstas
<einand> swecarp:  http://imgur.com/42ul6
<realubot> einand: Jösses.
<maxjezy> einand, fyfan vilken lirare, ring polisen direkt
<einand> realubot: jag skika en ny fakura till honom idag, tog verkligen skruv
<realubot> einand: Vad var det som hände nu då?
<realubot> Aha.
<swecarp> fyfan är han helt störd
<realubot> einand: Har du några bevis på att han hotade dig då? Inspelning eller så?
<einand> realubot: tyvär inget mer än facebook
<Kurdistan> einand, vilken omogen typ.
<Kurdistan> herregud
<realubot> einand: Ok. Och Facebook lämnar inte ut till sv. polisen?
<realubot> ip, menar jag.
<einand> realubot: nix, dom sa att facebook aldrig sammarbetar med polisen
<realubot> HakanS: Varför söker du jobb på ett sådant lågstatusföretag?
<maxjezy> einand, vilken lirare, han är rasist och ser ut som en pedofil
<Kurdistan> einand, behövs ens ip, när du vet vem det är?
<realubot> Att hans konto har använts bevisar ju inte att det måste vara han som har skrivit.
<einand> maxjezy: och han gillar porr https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000608575225
<realubot> Kontot kan ju vara hackat.
<einand> precis så som realubot säger
<einand> dom måste bevisa det till 100%
<realubot> Dock så kanske han erkänner om polisen frågar samtidigt som snuten håller upp en screendump.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, inne. fasiken vad jag saknat dig.
<realubot> The IT Man is back!
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hejsan du kloke unge man. men jag är bara inne ett tag och kollar lte
<realubot> Viktigt meddelande till kanalen: itmannen har gjort comeback.
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> itmannen: Varför har du övergivit oss?
<swecarp> wb itmannen
<itmannen> Tacka alla glada. Men gubben har varit på hospitalet så jag har inte kunnat vara här och jäklas med er
<maxjezy> einand, han verkar helt sick, ett sånt där as man inte önskar sig som granne eller boende i sverige
<Kurdistan> itmannen, är kanalens sköning. fasiken utan dig och dina ändlösa nyinstallationer är kanalen ej sig lik.
<Kurdistan> sedan saknar man din ärlighet och att du går rakt på sak
<itmannen> Kurdistan,   Jag brukar få lida för min uppriktighet. Hur lever livet här då ?
<einand> maxjezy: hans kusiner äger bryggeriet spendrup,
<Kurdistan> itmannen, äsch bättre vara uppriktig än falsk.
<realubot> itmannen: Vi överlever. Det är mer än man kan säga om Kubuntu som Canonical har beslutat att inte stödja ekonomiskt mera.
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha sluta jävlas.
<itmannen> Kurdistan, Helt rätt. jag tar hellre stryk än är falsk
<maxjezy> einand, ofan, tänkte nästan att han hade ett namn ja käner igen
<Kurdistan> pratat med kubuntu-dev och det är lungt, även om det är tråkigt med riddell.
<maxjezy> nu vet ja var det kommer ifrån
<itmannen> realubot,  Varför ska dom det. För dålig dist ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen, :) lyssna inte på realubot. han svamlar.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, Kubuntu ska inte stängas ner?
<swecarp> kubuntu regerar
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. Då upphör jag skyndsamt med detta :)
<maxjezy> dvs, utvecklingen?
 * maxjezy har varit orolig hela dagen
<maxjezy> orolig mage ger lätt diarre
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nej då, bara enda kubuntu utvecklaren canonical betala för ej längre kommer få pengar för arbete med kubuntu utan annat.
<Kurdistan> nämligen unity 2
<realubot> itmannen: Kubuntu har inte genererat pengar på 7 år. Canonical har tröttnat. Plus att utvecklaren istället ska satsa på Qt i Ubuntu. Därför kommer utvecklaren inte att ha tid med Kubuntu annat än på fritiden.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, vem ska då utveckla kubuntu?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det finns också fördelar med det och nackdelar.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) kubuntu community. dom utveckla ju 11.10 helt själv.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nämn 5 nackdelar och 12 fördelar
<itmannen> realubot, ok. Då förstår jag. Kanske
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, well, KDE klarar väl sig utan buntu
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nackdelar: riddell som kunde arbeta med detta heltid kan ej. då han är en av dom som testar iso och annat roligt.
<maxjezy> we dont need that greedy ass
<realubot> itmannen: Canonical har ju betalat Kubuntu-utvecklarens lön. Han kommer inte få jobba med Kubuntu mer för Canonicals räkning. Då tappar Kubuntu sin viktigaste utvecklare och projektet får drivas helt på ideell basis.
<maxjezy> realubot, så då blir det som du pratat om
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, detta förklarar nog på ett bättre sätt: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/how-kubuntu-did-not-change/
<maxjezy> en helt kommerciellt fri dist
<realubot> itmannen: Canonical kommer inte prioritera Kubuntu. Dom har tröttnat och fokuserar på Ubuntu istället.
<maxjezy> HEJ HEJ
<Kurdistan> realubot, sluta skriv goja.
<Kurdistan> To give you an idea what mostly means in this case: out of the 25 people who notably contributed in the past year, 1 person was employed by Canonical to do so (i.e. 4% of general Kubuntu work was financed by Canonical).
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är ju inte goja. Du snackar goja.
<realubot> Klart systemet tappar om utvecklaren nr 1 lägger ner arbetet.
<Kurdistan> realubot, hur? förklara gärna.
<Kurdistan> jag ger ju dig fakta realubot.
<Kurdistan> sedan hur du vrider och vänder på det är din ensak
<bittin> <Marci-Afk> how is stokholm college?
<bittin> <bittin> dunn
<bittin> <bittin> dunno
<Kurdistan> ja, visst 4 % av allt som sker i kubuntu-världen kommer gå förlorad i aktiv stöd.
<bittin> <Marci-Afk> <_<
<bittin> <Marci-Afk> no reason for me to move in with you huh O:
<bittin> um
<Kurdistan> riddell är ju fortfarande aktiv i kubuntu-dev och lär arbeta med kubuntu på sin fritid
<maxjezy> bittin, använd pastebin
<realubot> Kurdistan: "particularly in those areas where the community currently lacks motivation"
<Kurdistan> det innebär framför allt att kubuntu community med alla utvecklare och arbetare får arbeta lite hårdare än tidigare
<Barre> !paste | bittin
<Barre> :P
<ubot2> bittin: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<Kurdistan> realubot, exakt dvs man får arbeta hårdare helt enkelt.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det skrev han ju om igår. Testing riskerar att bli lidande.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo, men kommer dom att göra det då?
<bittin> ne var inget viktigt
<Kurdistan> realubot, vad är det jag skrivit? jag nämnde ju det som nackdel.
<realubot> Det är ju dett som är frågan.
<Kurdistan> realubot, jag kan ju inte tala för dem, men jag hoppas och tror dom kommer göra det.
<realubot> Dessutom är ju disten död som proffsprodukt.
<Kurdistan> det märker vi efter 12.04
<realubot> DÃ¥ Canonical inte kommer supporta produkten.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) fasiken vad du börjar reta gallfebern på en.
<swecarp> xubuntu är det den enklaste disten
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är du som inte vill inse fakta.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ja, xubuntu/lubuntu/edubuntu har klarat sig fin fint utan canonical aka marks pengar
<Kurdistan> så det är nog inga problem med kubuntu som har större team
<realubot> Det här är ett hårt slag mot Kubuntu. Canonical dissar ju disten. Innan har Kubuntu varit ett jämnbördigt alt. till Ubuntu.
<realubot> Det kommer den inte att vara i framtiden.
<Kurdistan> realubot, jämnbördig innebär om de får lika mycket resurser
<Kurdistan> jämnbördig innebär om de ger samma möjlighet för kubuntu att synas
<Kurdistan> inget av det har gjorts
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jag menade att jag försökte instalera den på min lapptop men det funkade inte vill gärna köra ubuntu på den
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> swecarp: Testade du olika boot options då?
<realubot> nomodeset, noacpi, noapci?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, vad försökte du?
<swecarp> nej jag testade live versionen
<realubot> Kurdistan: Dessutom så har ju Ubuntu en tanke med att snubben ska syssla med Qt i Ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, jag förstår tanken.
<swecarp> Kurdistan: jag kom så långt att skivan startade men sedan hände inget
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kan du göra dina val?
<Kurdistan> dvs testa och direkt installera osv
<realubot> Kurdistan: Om jag förstår saken rätt så är tanken att många av programmen i Kubuntu ska gå att köra i Ubuntu i framtiden eller har jag missuppfattat det?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  ja  testa och instalera ville testa  valde språk sedan kom xubuntu splashen och sedan stannade det av
<realubot> swecarp: Du kan testa nomodeset m.m. i Live också.
<Kurdistan> realubot, just nu är väl mycket i ubuntu unity skriven i python och inte c. så jag tror det inte gör så mycket.
<Kurdistan> men det handlar mer om qt än något annat
<Kurdistan> då unity 2d använder qt
<Kurdistan> och man kommer nog även med tiden gå helt över till qt
<swecarp> realubot:  nomodset det valet får jag inte
<realubot> Mm.
<Kurdistan> därför förstår jag inte varför inte köra kubuntu
<Kurdistan> lägg alla resurser på kubuntu
<Kurdistan> men men
<realubot> swecarp: Det får du ju upp om du trycker F6 när du står i menyn där du väljer om du ska installera eller köra Ubuntu Live?
<swecarp> ok
<realubot> swecarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kan vara iso-knas.
<realubot> swecarp: F6 Other options.
<swecarp> realubot:  ok skall testa det
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  skivan funkar i min stationära
<realubot> swecarp: Testa noapic, noapci och nomodeset ett i taget.
<Putte> Snälla människa där ute, laga min telefon. :)
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hmm, då är det nog bäst du testar olika boot-option.
<realubot> Nä. Du har ringt upp hela din veckopeng. Någon måtta får det vara på telefonerandet.
<maxjezy> swecarp, usb eller cd?
<maxjezy> jag tror dom andra har fel, jag tror ditt installationsmedium är korrupt
<maxjezy> jag hade problem och löste det med en helt ny usb
<maxjezy> problemet var bara på nyare ubuntus
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kan också vara som du skev.
<maxjezy> gamla versioner funkade
<maxjezy> men testa det iaf
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det gömmer sig :) en nörd inom dig.
<realubot> Snaran dras åt: "Det här är det första fildelningsärendet mot en enskild användare där torrent-teknik använts sedan en 15-årig pojke fällts i hovrätten."
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/inrikes/25-aring-far-boter-for-fildelning_6833977.svd
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, i make geeks look like fucking tennisplayers i told u!
<swecarp> maxjezy:  cd
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, hahaha.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, haha du gav maxjezy fingern.
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nejdå
<maxjezy> jag har problem med CD
<maxjezy> DVD
<maxjezy> gick inte att installera via CD
<maxjezy> eller DVD
<swecarp> maxjezy:  man kanske skulle ägga dig
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mysko. kanske något knas med cd/dvd-läsaren
<maxjezy> swecarp, jaaa!
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, helt ny
<realubot> maxjezy: Han skrev ju att skivan fungerar på desktopen.
<maxjezy> aldrig använd.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, testa usb sticka och gör en usblive.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, det kan också fungera om man återställer bios.
<maxjezy> realubot, i make you lookalike a wet-t-shirt
<swecarp> lappen kan inte bota från usb
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P super nörd samma gäller dig.
<realubot> swecarp: Är den så gammal?
<realubot> Alla moderna laptops fixar väl USB-boot.
<swecarp> realubot:  den är riktigt gammal  köpte den 2001 eller 2002
<maxjezy> swecarp, WOW!
<maxjezy> jag har en jag med
<maxjezy> min har usb1
<maxjezy> och den klarar inte såna bootar
<swecarp> crunchbang disten funkar på den
<maxjezy> swecarp, testa unetbootin?
<maxjezy> gör en liten partition på disken
<maxjezy> och lägg installen där
<Kurdistan> maxjezy är mästerkocken swecarp är skrivar-kungen. realubot är kanalens kung, den mest aktiva.
<maxjezy> så slipper du cd/dvd/usb
<Kurdistan> itmannen, är sköna farbrorn.
<Kurdistan> einand, är nörd, men har konstig windows böjelser.:P
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  är uppviglaren :-)
<Kurdistan> x_link, är kanalens samba dansare.
<maxjezy> itmannen är typ lika gammal som astridlindgren vetja!
<Kurdistan> Kurdistan är helt enkelt :) kurden.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, är kde-nissen.
<swecarp> jag är nog nästan lika gammal är ju 49
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, kolgrillaren!
<Kurdistan> :P amelia är gäsparen
<maxjezy> grytlappen!
<Kurdistan> Barre är besatt av filsystem :P
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur gammal tror du swecarp är då?
<Kurdistan> haha. ne. nu får det räcka. :P
<swecarp> realubot:  lite för änkel fråga svaret finns i närheten
<Kurdistan> Philip5, din latmask vad har du gjort för nytta idag? :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kongrillaren, blev hel del under sommaren. kändes som vi var dom enda som grillade nästintill varje dag. :P
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, typiskt kurdistan-stilen!
<swecarp> maxjezy:  vågar du inte svara på realubot s  fråga
<maxjezy> swecarp, du är typ 46?
<Kurdistan> ne nu underbara tuxare jag måste röra på mig. får se om jag loggar in senare.
<einand> Kurdistan: snackar du skit om mig igen
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, grilla lugnt!
<Kurdistan> DrGrov forza livorno. :P
<Kurdistan> einand, :) när har jag snackat skit om dig?
<swecarp> maxjezy: tack fy van glad jag blev för det svaret jag är 49
<einand> 19:47:16 < Kurdistan> einand, är nörd, men har konstig windows böjelser.:P
<maxjezy> jag är nog mest hardcore tux här
<einand> Kurdistan: var skämt
<maxjezy> har tux tatuerad på armen
<maxjezy> det ni alla tennis-spelare!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha fan vad du är bäst.
<Kurdistan> itmannen, kära farbror nu ska jag logga ut. om vi inte syns igen här på ett tag, får vi försöka hålla kontakt på andra sätt.
 * maxjezy känner sig otroligt smickrad 
<amelia> Godkväll!
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag är besatt av det som ligger under filsystemet... block, block och åter block :P
<Kurdistan> Barre, :P jag var bra nära.
<maxjezy> swecarp, jag har bra känning om åldern känner jag!
<Barre> !Barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<swecarp> swecarp:  börjar få nörd vibbar då han hela tiden funderar om instalation av skrivaren är korekt skall testa i morgon
 * maxjezy funderar på att fira swecarp's ålder med tacos
<maxjezy> amelia, hej och hå
<Putte> Då bjuder du på mat maxjezy!
<maxjezy> Putte, sure!
<maxjezy> jag har bjudit in alla i kanalen på mat minst en gång
<Putte> Först tar du bild på det så man blir mer sugen, sen äter vi.
<nikihr> bra av com hem att skicka med kort till digitalboxen
<maxjezy> nikihr, hade du förväntat dig något bättre?
<nikihr> ja skicka med ett kort så ja kan använda boxen
<maxjezy> com hem får måna-lisas leende att se ut som en jävla ask med sardiner
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> misstänkte kabeln hade lossat igen
<nikihr> haha maxjezy
<maxjezy> dottern har dragit ut den minst 10 ggr senaste dagarna
<realubot> nikihr: Det är möjligt att dom skickar koret separat.
<Barre> 2011 skapades det cirka 2 zettabyte data digital information.. jeez.. dat iz alooot
<realubot> 99% skit dock.
<nikihr> realubot: jo dom sa de
<nikihr> smart lixom
<nikihr> 5-7 dagar för kortet
<nikihr> 3-5 dagar för boxen
<nikihr> :O
<nikihr> ringde dom nyss
<realubot> Ah.
<realubot> Svensk IT-miljonär gripen för sexbrott i USA.
<realubot> Vem är det?
<einand> realubot: Niklas Ahlbert och Jens efternamn har jag glömt
<realubot> "Den ena svensken var med och grundade ett framgångsrikt it-företag och den andra arbetar på samma företag."
<realubot> einand: Never heard of.
<einand> Jens Saltin, 31, and Niklas Adalberth, 30,
<einand> mindes efternamnet fel
<einand> på båda
<realubot> Vilket företag är det då?
<K350> Någon info om hur man för över evolution mail/konton etc till kmail?
<einand> realubot: kolla pm
<einand> realubot: Klarna inkasso
<einand> eller, bara Karna kanske det heter
<einand> realubot: realubot du vet väl att jag alltid hittar vad jag åtar mig att hitta ;)
<realubot> K350: Fungerar det inte att exportera och importera?
<realubot> einand: Ja ja.
<Putte> Snart börjar fotbollen, glöm inte det.
<Putte> Bra med lite omställning så här på onsdagskvällar.
<Barre> blä
<nikihr> juuste
<nikihr> kul att jag sitter på analoga kanaler då
<nikihr> kuk comhem
<nikihr> Putte: är det 10an?
<Putte> Beror på vad man vill se. :)
<Putte> 10an och 11an tror jag.
<Putte> Jo, 10an och 11an var det.
<nikihr> 5an är rolig nu
<nikihr> hahahaha
<nikihr> "tunnelbanan"
<realubot> Om fotboll tycker vi inte.
<Putte> Vi gillar fotboll väldigt mycket.
<bittin> egentligen borde man må bra av att en man gillar, gillar en tillbaka men jag blir bara deprimerad av olika andledningar
<bittin> Putte, är du den Putte jag känner?
<bittin> eller "känner"
<Putte> bittin: Det tror jag inte.
<Putte> Vilken putte känner du?
<bittin> Putte, i #yaoi
<haffe> Jobba jobba.
<haffe> Jobba jobba.
<Putte> bittin: Då är det fel, aldrig hört talas om yaoi
<bittin> Putte, vilken tur
<Putte> bittin: Haha, skönt.
<nikihr> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yaoi
<nikihr> förlåt bittin var tvungen att kolla
<Barre> hahaha... gillar vad Yaoi är förkortning för.. skrattade högt :)
<nikihr> hahahaha
<bittin> nikihr, är lugnt antar jag
<swecarp> hej maxjezy
<maxjezy> tjenna swecarp
<swecarp> hur går det maxjezy  funkar allt
<maxjezy> jo om jag får ha min TP ifred
<maxjezy> blir dissad stup i kvarten för att IT sabotören här hemma drar ut skiten
<bittin> maxjezy, katten eller tjejen?
<maxjezy> ungen
<maxjezy> swecarp, kan du dementera uppgifterna om att jag misstänker dig som carp fiskare
<swecarp> imorgon blirdet till att försöka göra en minimal ubuntu instalation på min antika laptop
<swecarp> no komments
<maxjezy> i knew it
<swecarp> jodå jag fiskar karp maxjezy  gör du det med
<maxjezy> swecarp, kan hända
<maxjezy> inte alls för ofta
<maxjezy> jag gillar inte att få fisk som inte går att äta
<swecarp> maxjezy:  jag har inte fiskar det så mycket dom senaste åren men skall försöka få till lite mer i år
<maxjezy> fiskar hellre makrill
<maxjezy> eller röding
<swecarp> oj västkust bo då maxjezy
<maxjezy> men karpfiske kulturen är intressant
<maxjezy> näe, jag är eastkusten
<swecarp> ok
<maxjezy> fast jag har fiskat i strömstad några gånger
<maxjezy> typ 10 iaf
<maxjezy> några kilo makrill har man tagit upp
<maxjezy> jag gillar grejen med fiske, typ att vänta
<maxjezy> röka pipa
<maxjezy> tälja
<maxjezy> just därför är karpfiske intressant
<maxjezy> mycket dödtid
<maxjezy> dvs, ingen sportfiskare här inte
<swecarp> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/4675_1082288343370_1411177153_30229641_2021741_n.jpg
<swecarp> kolla länken
<swecarp> tror den funkar
<swecarp> karpfisket är en massa väntande som man kan göra massa roligt med
<maxjezy> shit vilken jävel
<swecarp> 10,6kg
<maxjezy> vart fiska du?
<swecarp> mitt personbästa
<maxjezy> sisst det karpfiskades fick vi en anka som nappade
<maxjezy> kroken satt i näbben
<maxjezy> jävel att få upp
<swecarp> undrar om jag inte har läst någon blogg om det tillfället
<swecarp> jag fiskar gärna i sämsjön elle härlanda tjärn
<maxjezy> hoppas verkligen ingen bloggar om ankfiske
<maxjezy> det är säkert inte allt för lagligt
<swecarp> maxjezy: skedde  det möjligen i nybro
<maxjezy> nope :)
<swecarp> ok fel anka
<maxjezy> halstahammar tror jag de var
<swecarp> skanzsjön då
<maxjezy> haha, kul att man inte är ensam om att ta upp ankor
<swecarp> jag har fått anka när jag fiskade id
<maxjezy> ja mins faktiskt inte riktigt var vi var
<DrGrov> Forza Juve!
<maxjezy> Philip5, skulle du rekommendera kubuntu på netbook?
<swecarp> maxjezy: nu kallar kudden på mig klockan ringer 05,00
<maxjezy> swecarp, låter illa! men sussa gött!
<maxjezy> vi får ta en fisketur någon gång
<maxjezy> Lena Philip5son?
<maxjezy> typiskt kändisar att spela viktig-petter-upptagen-med-annat
<realubot> Lena Philipsson?
<realubot> maxjezy: Snackar du om?
<Putte> Gillar att min maxhastighet i Ubuntu är 1mb/s snabbare än i windows.
<DrGrov> Putte: Kollade du Milan - Juve just?
<maxjezy> Putte, hur snabbt är det i windows?
<Putte> DrGrov: Nej, kollar Barcelona - Valencia.
<Putte> maxjezy: Jag har nog varit upp i 5mb/s som högst, i Ubuntu nådde jag 6.4mb/s.
<Putte> Inget tp-test alltså.
<maxjezy> megabytes?
<maxjezy> eller megabits
<Putte> Min hämtningshastighet var det.
<Putte> SÃ¥ bytes antar jag.
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> har du 100lina?
<Putte> Grannens nät ska vi väl säga... :D
<Putte> Han har nog 100lina, comhem.
<maxjezy> då laddar du ju hem en film på någon minut
<K350> hm, hur döljer man offline kontakter i kopetes kontakt lista?
<maxjezy> (laglig) film
<Putte> Min ms är dock åt helvete via hans nät.
<Putte> Tur jag får eget vilken dag som helst.
<Putte> Inte för jag vet vad jag ska med bra ms till, men ändå.
<realubot> maxjezy: Är du inte läskunnig?
<maxjezy> är väl nice att ha när man spelar osv
<realubot> Putte: TP-test mäter väl Mbit/s.
<Putte> Jo, men jag spelar ingenting.
<Putte> tp-test mäter mbit/s
<realubot> Mm.
<maxjezy> Putte, spela lite need for speed world med mig
<maxjezy> det är gratis
<Putte> maxjezy: Jaså?
<Putte> Spelet kostar väl ändå pengar?
<maxjezy> iofs skitjobbigt att bilarna kostar pengar som man måste vinna
<maxjezy> nej
<Putte> :O
<DrGrov> Putte: Tyv
<maxjezy> jag hitta en länk på youtuve som ja klicka på
<maxjezy> så ladda ja ner spelet gratis
<Putte> maxjezy: mystiskt.
<maxjezy> bara skriva i mail och ladda ner
<Putte> Inte bra alltså? :p
<DrGrov> Putte: Du missade ju en härlig match. Eller var Barcelona - Valencia en bra match likaså?
<maxjezy> jorå
<maxjezy> typ som alla andra need for speed
<maxjezy> fast den här är ju för internet
<Putte> DrGrov: Den har varit smått underhållande
<maxjezy> spela mot andra osv som ja fattat det
<Putte> maxjezy: Bättre jag kör om dig i track mania
<DrGrov> Putte: Kolla highlightsen senare från Milan - Juve. Får du se ett helt sinnessjukt vackert mål av Caceres. Vinstmålet för Juve.
<Putte> DrGrov: Det såg jag, om du menar 1-2 målet.
<Putte> Zappade lite precis då.
<DrGrov> Putte: Ja, visst var det grymt?
<Putte> DrGrov: Det var en fin smekning. :)
<DrGrov> Putte: Ja fan, det var det. Nu har ju Juve 2 vinster mot Milan denna säsong. 2,5 vecka tills nästa möte.
<Putte> Heter spelet Track Mania förresten?
<DrGrov> Juve har övertaget, släpper aldrig detta psykologiska övertag. Speciellt då Zlatan är avstängd mot Juve i serien.
<DrGrov> Men nu, filmdags
<DrGrov> Syns senare
<DrGrov> Hejs vejs
<DrGrov> *svejs
<bittin> hmmm http://pastie.org/3344370
<maxjezy> einand, har du tagit bort din facebook nu?
<einand> nä
<einand> ?
<maxjezy> hittar inte dig via sökning
<maxjezy> tänkte snoka lite
<einand> aha, nä jag har stängt av det för folk inte skall kunna snoka
<einand> www.facebook.com/einand
<maxjezy> aha, google hittade dig åt mig
<einand> maxjezy: Rutger har blockat mig nu
<einand> lol
<einand> google har blockat facebook
<einand> This is probably not the site you are looking for!
<einand> You attempted to reach sv-se.facebook.com, but instead you actually reached a server identifying itself as www.facebook.com. This may be caused by a misconfiguration on the server or by something more serious. An attacker on your network could be trying to get you to visit a fake (and potentially harmful) version of sv-se.facebook.com. You should not proceed.
<einand> maxjezy: https://www.facebook.com/people/Rutger-Spendrup/100000608575225
<einand> http://badoo.com/0171910204/
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> sorry fel kanal
<einand> ses i #offtopic-ubuntu-se
<einand> maxjezy: joina den
<bittin> kan nån kvinnokännare tyda: http://pastie.org/3344370
<MrMind> hej! kör nginx + php-fpm och kan inte ladda upp filer i wordpress upload katalog utan att köra 777 rättigheter
<MrMind> kan man köra på det eller kan man fixa det på något sätt?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo!!
<bittin> aja tror jag ska skippa prata med henne nån dag och sen fråga, om jag blir highlightad om jag blir highlightad gillar hon nog antagligen mig seriöst
<DrGrov> bittin: Vad vill du veta om den pastien?
<DrGrov> bittin: Det är ett solklart fall
<bittin> DrGrov, Solklart fall av?
<bittin> ironi eller kärlek?
<DrGrov> Dock i skriver jag det i #offtopic-ubuntu-se
<arand> Phoronix jämförelse av spelFPS vs DE är lite skoj, shell spöar både fallback och unity :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-09
<maxjezy> någon som testat ELIVE?
<maxjezy> linuxdistron
<maxjezy> verkar jävligt minimalt krävande
<maxjezy> men samtidigt är hemsidan så kass att man undrar va de är
<CasperN> maxjezy: testa crunchbang istället
<maxjezy> jag ska ha det på netbooken
<maxjezy> tänkte jag
<CasperN> openbox istället för e17
<maxjezy> vill bara att det ska funka surfa och sånt
<CasperN> annars är båda baserade på debian
<maxjezy> netbook grejer
<CasperN> http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<maxjezy> kolla film och streama svtplay
<maxjezy> CasperN, testar det där
<maxjezy> såg läckert ut
<arand> #! är ganska nice, men börjar inte den skifta mot xfce nu, eller håller den kvar på openbox som huvudgren än?
<maxjezy> arand jodo ja vet inte..
<gorgo> ne om man ska sova?
<P3n|sXpert> hej
<P3n|sXpert> PENIS FOREVER!!! !!! !!!
<phnom> Morrn
<realubot> God morgon.
<Coffe> någon som känner till någon lista över vilka metaller som är bäst på att avleda värme ?
<phnom> Coffe: tefyma ;)
<Coffe> phnom,  que ?
<nighter> Hur fan gör man med en half öppen tcp anslutning som håller en port fast processen är död. Den går inte döda pid'en och den timar inte ut. (windows).
<phnom> Coffe: En standard formelsamling med tabeller över lite allt möjligt, bland annat värmeavledningskoefficenter (eller vad det nu heter)
<Coffe> phnom, ahh tack :)
<Coffe> dock inget online, behöver ett hitta om det är guld silver eller bronse som är bäst på att avleda värme
<scarleo> Coffe, http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%A4rmeledningsf%C3%B6rm%C3%A5ga
<Coffe> scarleo,  tack :)
<amelia> godmorgon
<nikihr> amelia: morrn
<amelia> what's up?
<nikihr> irriterad
<nikihr> fick internet igår i nya lyan
<nikihr> comhem 100/10 kabel
<nikihr> perfekt tänkte jag
<nikihr> men routern dom skickade med suger
<nikihr> trådlöst kan jag inte komma upp i mer än max 40
<amelia> haha oväntat..
<nikihr> eller routern, modemet
<amelia> man får vad man betalar för... *host* cisco *host*
<nikihr> :P
 * amelia har varit hos tandläkaren...
<nikihr> ajj?
<amelia> DET suger värre
<nikihr> förstår det
<nikihr> + att dom på com hem skickade digitalboxen till tvn
<nikihr> FÖRE kortet
<nikihr> boxen tar 3-5 dagar kortet 5-7
<nikihr> hahaha
<nikihr> fyfan vad jag saknar gnome2x
<amelia> nu lyssnar jag på  bullet for my valentine och åker buss.. framme på jobbet lagom till lunch.
<nikihr> :)
<amelia> spotify i telefonen måste vara värt ett nobelpris
<nikihr> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.431248/it-miljonar-greps-for-sexbrott
<nikihr> vem?
<scarleo> nikihr, https://www.flashback.org/t1790985
<nikihr> scarleo: thanks
<scarleo> flashback är en aldrig sinande källa :)
<larsemil> scarleo: men en ganska infekterad sådan
<scarleo> infekterad?
<larsemil> scarleo: man får ta allt på flashback med en stor nypa salt. :)
<scarleo> ja jo såklart
<scarleo> det går ofta över styr :) Men just sånt här att gräva fram information brukar de vara grymma på
<larsemil> ja verkligen
<scarleo> har någon lyckats importera data till chromium från Firefox? Senaste versionerna alltså, hittar massor av buggrapporter på tidigare versioner men inget om de senaste
<scarleo> både firefox och chromium säger att de inte hittar några kompatibla webbläsare att importera från
<phnom> scarleo: Vad för data? Bokmärken går ju att exportera först och sen importera.
<Coffe> vad skulle ni rekommendera för att göra grafer i ett webinterface ?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<phnom> gnuplot borde väl kunna traska igenom lite data och bajsa ut en jpg eller så av det.
<HeMan> Coffe: Google har nått javascript-bibliotek som kan rita fina grafer har jag för mig
<phnom> Om du vill ha det interaktivt så javascript + html5 canvas
<Coffe> ok.. tack .. får kolla lite .
<larsemil> någon som kan det här med rewriterules bra?
<larsemil> http://pastebin.com/ny3KtYQH
<larsemil> så ser mina ut nu, men jag vill att om jag skriver kontakt.html?test=1 så ska get variabeln skickas med också, det gör den inte nu
<larsemil> nu får jag bara sid
<scarleo> phnom, allt, bokmärken vet jag att det går men jag vill även få med lösenord och gärna historik
<scarleo> larsemil, längesen jag höll på med det där, ska man kunna lägga till vad som helst? eller bara test=[0-9]?
<larsemil> QSA flaggan var vad jag behövde
<scarleo> larsemil, ska det vara vad som helst borde väl detta funka: RewriteRule ^kontakt.html(.*)$ index.php\?sid=kontakt$1 [L]
<scarleo> ok
<scarleo> känns som om jag missat massa inlägg :)
<larsemil> scarleo: provade det där innan det fungerade inte. QSA flaggan var vad jag behövde.
<scarleo> ok
<larsemil> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/rewrite/flags.html
<larsemil> hen the replacement URI contains a query string, the default behavior of RewriteRule is to discard the existing query string, and replace it with the newly generated one. Using the [QSA] flag causes the query strings to be combined.
<maxjezy> Felakticv cd-skiva hittad. Cd-rom-enheten innehåller en cd-skiva som inte kan användas för den här installationen. mata in en lämplig Debian-cd för att fortsätta installationen.
<maxjezy> det får jag när jag kommit en bit i installationen på Crunchbang linux
<maxjezy> installerar med USB
<maxjezy> any ideas?
<E3-Fisk> itmannen, är här!
<itmannen> E3-Fisk,  Det stämmer bra det :)
<itmannen> NÃ¥gon som sett till philip5 ?
<kodein> ja.
<itmannen> Jag har ett spörsmål gällande DigiKam i 11.10 nämligen.
<kodein> där ser man.
<kodein> hur är snödjupet i vilhelmina, då?
<itmannen> Känns som 2 meter för mycket
<itmannen> DigiKam kraschar vid inläsning av stora bildmängder hos mig.
<kodein> ja, det verkar vara vanligt att program lessnar när man kastar stora mängder filer på dem.
<HeMan> kan man ha för mycke snö?
<kodein> ja, om man åker fast i tullen.
<itmannen> och sen så måsta jag avinstallera och se till att databasfilerna är borta i mapparna innan nyinstall
<itmannen> Synnerligen irriterande
<itmannen> men jag får ta det sen när philip5 är online
<itmannen> Så adjö för nu kanalen.
<maxjezy> hur ser stödet för webcams ut i nyaste ubuntus?
<maxjezy> om man går och köper en cam idag
<maxjezy> kan man använda den tro?
<E3-Fisk> web booth eller vad det heter brukar väl fungerar för de flesta, mistar jag mig?
<scarleo> maxjezy, angående felaktiga CD:n,  har du kollat md5-summan?
<nikihr> hur ser jag min macadress?
<E3-Fisk> ifconfig
<E3-Fisk> i terminalen
<scarleo> Eller nätverksinformation från nätverksikonen
<scarleo> eller heter den anslutningsinformation kanske :)
<nikihr> jag hittade
<E3-Fisk> :)
<nikihr> :)
<realubot> The IT Man was here.
<realubot> nikihr: ifconfig | grep -o "HWaddr.*" | sed 's/HWaddr[ ]*//'
<antii> nikihr: eller så kunde kört ifconfig o kollat på HWaddr :]
<antii> missade att det skrev
<antii> nvms :D
<realubot> Varför fungerar inte: pidof onboard
<realubot> När jag ser i top att processen heter onboard och körs i systemet?
<realubot> Aha, pidof -x onboard
<bittin> tänkte bli nykterrist till Maj
<einand> bittin: varför då?
<bittin> einand, måste spara pengar
<bittin> och är inte på det humöret
 * realubot misstänker att det är mötet bittin skulle på som spökar.
<bittin> realubot, bland annat
<einand> bittin: grattis iaf
<bittin> iofs är det mest att jag eventuellt ska åka o hälsa på en tjej i .de
<realubot> Varför måste du vara nykterist för att hälsa på en tjej?
<bittin> och sen åka hem med lite folk
<bittin> så måste spara typ 3,4k
<realubot> Jaha ja.
<bittin> det måste jag inte men måste sparas sjuhelvetes massa pengar och jag är inte direkt välbetald
<einand> bittin: varför måste du spara pengar?
<bittin> för att det inte är gratis att flyga, åka tåg eller bil
<kodein> tyskland som har så billig alkohol
<kodein> men inte en punschflaska så långt ögat når
<kodein> man får ställa hoppet till becherovka
<bittin> jag minns inte något av vad jag drack då jag var i Tyskland sist förut Jäger och Redbull typ
<bittin> ändå var jag jättefull och spydde 2/ggr
<bittin> blev nersupen av finnar o polacker på Breakpoint 2010
<bittin> tänkte ta det mer lugnt iår
<bittin> man är ju inte 20 längre
<realubot> Ja, det kanske är idé att ta det lite mer lugnt om det slutade så sist.
<einand> bittin: varför måste du förflytta dig med flyg,tåg och buss?
<bittin> einand, hur snabbt går du Stockholm till Cologne?
<einand> varför måste du åka dit?
<bittin> för att jag lovade att hälsa på någon där och sen ska jag till Saarbrücken på dataparty
<realubot> Dataparty?
<bittin> realubot, http://revision-party.net/
<bittin> feta datornördar firar påsk
<realubot> Åk till Dreamhack istället. Det blir billigare.
<bittin> realubot, det suger
<einand> Dreamhack går ingen vettig människa på
<kodein> datastorm, då? ;)
<kodein> åas var det väl fruktansvärt utsålt redan för flera månader sen, och det är nu i helgen
<einand> finns inga-få bra demo/hacking-party nu för tiden
<bittin> kodein, tänkte åka på Datastorm men pengarna gick åt till att betala räkningar åt 1 extra persn
<einand> bittin: en extra person?
<einand> bittin: du kunde sålt din biljet till mig
<realubot> Snällt av dig att betala räkningar åt en annan person.
<bittin> einand, har avreggat mig men har tågbiljetter till Göteborg jag inte kommer använda
<bittin> realubot, ja
<kodein> gendobelt.
<einand> bittin: tja, dom har jag tyvär ingen nytta av
<bittin> hade inte betalt biljetter till partyt
<bittin> verkar som mer har avreggat sig stog 190 på listan först och nu står det 183
<realubot> http://www.3ders.org/articles/20120203-83-year-old-woman-got-3d-printed-mandible.html
<realubot> "En brittisk kvinna har fått ett nytt käkben. Ett konstgjort. Utskrivet av en dator, i titan. Det rapporterar nischsajten 3ders.org."
<einand> nu skall jag av bussen
<realubot> Skaffa körkort.
<realubot> Så som du åker.
 * bittin längtar till April 
<E3-Fisk> Tjänar någon några pengar på att vara här? eller hur kommer det sig att ubuntuś svenska server(IRC) underhållls
<nikihr> bah någon som brukar koppla till tvn via hdmi och köra ljud där igenom
<arand> Det är väl freenode som står för server?
<antii> nikihr: XBMC :)
<spacebug-> E3-Fisk: det är inte ubuntu sverige som har hand om servern fördenna chat
<bittin> arand, stämmer
<nikihr> antii: jag får ljud i båda högtalarna på tvn
<nikihr> men i datorn också
<nikihr> skit irriterande
<nikihr> kan man stänga av datorns högtalare
<nikihr> i en laptop alltså
<E3-Fisk> Okej tack för svar :)
<kodein> ja, tänk om man fick betalt för att irca
<spacebug-> E3-Fisk: sen varför folk hänger här är helt enkelt för att hjälpa varandra med support inom ubuntu
<kodein> men nu har jag nog jobbat klart för idag, iaf
<E3-Fisk> spacebug-,   Kram :)
<spacebug-> oj hehe.. kram
<realubot> Hur har Google fotograferat det här? http://www.hitta.se/LargeMap.aspx?gatubild&gvX=6402393&gvY=1269438&gvH=173
<realubot> Har dom cyklar med kameror eller?
<E3-Fisk> dom använder ett objektiv som heter fisheye :)
<sakjur> realubot: Är det där verkligen Googles bilder?
<sakjur> men ja - det finns cyklar ;)
<sakjur> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/street-view-we-can-trike-wherever-you.html
<realubot> sakjur: Nej. Det är det ju inte. :)
<realubot> Där har vi det. :D
<bittin> <Neko-Mimi> [Marcet] smörgåstårta bra med botar som notiferar en om att folk man vill prata med går online men tror jag väntar ett tag med att fråga det jag tänkte fråga
<sakjur> Här är nån artikel om hur man kan göra sin egna street view-liknande rigg.. http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/diy-streetview-camera/0
<sakjur> tror inte man behöver fisheye objektiv, utan bara ett antal (5+?) kameror
<dajv> dfg
<bittin> 5
<dajv> Jag undrar ifall någon har något bra tips på hur man får igång trådlösa nätverket på ubuntu 11.10
<dajv> är på med både linux/ ubuntu
<dajv> Har installerat ubuntu 11.10 på en Acer Travelmate 5320
<degn> dajv: Funkar det inte alls eller?
<degn> Förklara problemet
<dajv> Vet inte änns om den hittar något trådlöst nätverkskort men efter en del sökande på nätet så hittade jag att ifall man kopplar in den via ethernet så kan man ladda ner drivers som jag har gjort och då har den installerat drivers för Broadcom STA Wireless driver
<dajv> och på system settings > additional drivers så säger den att Broadcom STA Wireless driver är igång
<dajv> men jag vet inte hur jag ska få igång det så att den scannar efter olika nätverk så jag kan välja mitt trådlösa nätverk
<swecarp> maxjezy:  goväll
<dajv> Trycker jag fram nätverket hoppa till höger på skärmen höger om batteritiden så står det enbart Wired Network men inget "Wireless Network"
<dajv> Ingen som vet hur jag kan gå tillväga för hitta problemet?
<dajv> har försökt leta lite på olika forum som fått fram via google men blir direkt inte klokare av dom
<spixx> dajv: vad säger en ifconfig dig?
<dajv> kommer fram info om Eth0 och lo
<spixx> okej och en lspci | grep eth
<spixx> ser du både din trådade kontroller och den trådlösa?
<dajv> nee inte lspci och grep eth
<spixx> * Eth
<sakjur> Skriv "lspci | grep eth" i terminalen
<spixx> Stora E inte lilla
<sakjur> Skriv "lspci | grep Eth" i terminalen
<spixx> Jao tror han vet så mycket ;)
<dajv> kommer fram: Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corportation Netlink osv...
<spixx> dajv: Om du ser kontrollern där kanske du måste se till att Network Manager vet om att kortet finns
<spixx> dajv: fanns det en eller två rader?
<spixx> min börjar tex på 00:4.1 eller dylikt
<spixx> men du bör även ha en andra rad med andra siffror och tecken på
<dajv> 02;00.0 börjar nog min på om jag förstod rätt
<dajv> 02:00.0
<spixx> Jo men har du "två" Eth kontrollers?
<spixx> eller bara en?
<dajv> brb
<realubot> dajv: Vad är det för produkt-id på nätverkskortet?
<realubot> lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet
<realubot> eller: sudo lshw -c network
<Kurdistan> einand, har du gått över till kubuntu/ubuntu?
<realubot> dajv: Posta resultatet av kommandot lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet här i kanalen.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jaG ÄÖR SÅ LYCKLIG
<bittin> borde skaffa snabbare lina så jag leecha bögporr fortare
<Kurdistan> swecarp, du har fått till det?
<Kurdistan> dvs med skrivaren?
<realubot> bittin: Varför måste du leecha så snabbt?
<realubot> Jag tror att swecarp har installerat Ubuntu m.h.a. boot options.
<realubot> nomodeset
<realubot> noapci
<swecarp> jap första utskriften klar lite uplösnings problem bara att lösa med cups
<bittin> realubot, venne måste ju se denna överhypade serie och har tillgång till en server med 1gig uplod
<realubot> acpi=off
<Kurdistan> http://packages.netrunner-os.com/pool/main/k/kde-gtk-config/  för er alla som kör kde/kubuntu liknande och har knas när det kommer till gtk program
<Kurdistan> dra ner paketen och installera
<Kurdistan> sedan finns det en "ny" sektion i programutseende ni kan fixa till det
<swecarp> realubot:  skall jag köra utan alla dom alternativen
<realubot> Kurdistan: Första kommentaren låter ju inte så kul: "The GTK configuration appears item appears in the System Settings. But when you click it, the whole System Settings Hangs – and uses 100% CPU!"
<realubot> Men det kanske är ett användargenererat fel.
<realubot> Kurdistan: http://www.netrunner-os.com/gtk2-gtk3-configuration-under-kde/
<Kurdistan> annars kommer program som libreoffice när det kommer till bakgrundsfärg på verktyg rad och annat se knas ut
<Kurdistan> realubot, det är äldre utgåva
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ok, ok.
<realubot> swecarp: Kör ett alt. i taget.
<realubot> swecarp: Det är för att installera Ubuntu inte för att få ordning på upplösningen på skrivaren.
<realubot> swecarp: Testa först nomodeset och om det inte fungerar så startar du om och försöker starta med acpi=off o.s.v.
<realubot> Annars ser du ju inte vilket av alt. som hjälper (om något hjälper).
<bittin> ska tydligen vara killar som slåss
<Kurdistan> bittin, talar du i tungor igen? :)
<bittin> Kurdistan, ja tycker att min homo erotik kan komma snabbare
<Kurdistan> juste paketen netrunner kör med är egentligen hämtad från chakra/arch :), kanske värt poängtera för alla nördar.
<Kurdistan> så ni kan köra det i er :P favorit system
<Kurdistan> bittin, okej, roligt för dig. :)
<realubot> Själv är jag uppe i 4,72 TiB seed på linuxdistar.
<Kurdistan> är det egentligen inte fel se arch som en dist? jag ser det mer som plattform för att bygga sig en dist.
<sakjur> Kurdistan: Nope, LFS är en plattform, Arch har trots allt Pacman
<Kurdistan> sakjur, för arch från start kommer ju inte med något.
<realubot> Omräknat i 650 MB linux-CDs så blir det över 7200 CD-skivor.
<sakjur> Kurdistan: Alltså, när du installerar Arch installerar den väl Pacman?
<Kurdistan> jag brukar se en dist som tallrik med mat, paketen i det här fallet utgör mat/maten. utan mat/maten har vi bara tallrik.
<realubot> swecarp: Så det är pakethanteraren som avgör om det klassas som dist eller inte?
<realubot> sakjur:
<realubot> Det var till dig.
<sakjur> typ om du inte väljer bort base, men det kan väl göra på Debian också, så jag utgår ifrån standardinställningar
<Kurdistan> sakjur, pacman är pakethanterare.
<sakjur> realubot: Njae, men om ett system har en pakethanterare är det _mer_ än bara en kärna, och det är en av de sakerna som skiljer distarna
<bittin> 2minuter sen får jag se om den här överhypade bögporren är nåt att ha
<sakjur> rent praktiskt sett, jag tar inte Arch, bygger om det lite, installerar apt-get, raderar pacman och gör en egen Debian-installation.. typ
<sakjur> (*Debian-liknande dist är kanske rättare term)
<realubot> bittin: Skriv gärna en rescension i forumet så att alla i gemenskapen får reda på om bögporren är något att ha eller inte.
<bittin> realubot, finns ju massa recensioner här: http://aarinfantasy.com/reviews/anime-reviews/enzai-(ova)/
<Kurdistan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution
<Kurdistan> tydligen ser man arch och lfs som distar
<realubot> Kurdistan: Åh, måste man läsa. Jobbigt.
<Kurdistan> hmm
<sakjur> om man går från ingressen så ser man inte arch och lfs som distar dock..
<swecarp> realubot:  inget funkade jag gjorde idiot grejen markerade alla
<Kurdistan> sakjur, jepp, det var mer det jag menade.
<sakjur> däremot så skulle ingressen säga att Ubuntu Server inte är en dist, då det saknar X m.m.
<Kurdistan> kanske fel kalla det plattform, men jag tycker det beskriver sådana "distar" på ett bättre sätt.
<CasperN> LFS är ju en manual typ
<sakjur> sant
<Kurdistan> :) undrar om det finns galningar som testat lfs
<realubot> Free Software Fondation rekommenderar: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trisquel
<realubot> Här har ni något att tugga på: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Gldt.svg
<Kurdistan> realubot, det är för kärnan och allt annat är blod borttagna
<sakjur> om vi ser till ordet dist så kommer det ju ifrån (typ) "utdelning" - så om man ser det som att man kan dela upp det i plattformar (JeOS, Arch, LFS) och mer kompletta användar-OS (Ubuntu, Mandriva, Fedora)
<realubot> sakjur: Vad är det som händer då när du försöker installera?
<realubot> swecarp: Det var till dig.
<sakjur> realubot: xD det är inte alltid lätt med tabben ;)
<Kurdistan> inte blod inte blob :)
<Kurdistan> ne nu blir det matlagning. ta hand om varandra
<sakjur> Kurdistan: Hoppas det smakar :)
<CasperN> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions_endorsed_by_the_Free_Software_Foundation
<Kurdistan> sakjur, det gör det alltid.
<Kurdistan> :)
<swecarp> xubuntu loggan visas enstund cd hör jag att den går sedan blir det svart skärm och cdn stannar
<swecarp> realubot:
<sakjur> Haha, FSF är lite småroliga ibland XD
<sakjur> nån annan som var och lyssnade på Stallman i höstas (SU/fscons)? ( CasperN eller realubot kanske?)
<CasperN> nix, tyvärr, men jag tror jag skulle tycka att han är för extrem ibland
<CasperN> Just FSFs kriterier för rekommenderad dist är att man inte alls beblandar sig  med låst mjukvara eller tillåter sina användare att göra vad de vill
<sakjur> CasperN: Jag gör det ganska ofta, men han har ändå gjort en hel del för FLOSS (haha. tandkrämsreklam i hjärnan varje gång jag hör det ordet)
<CasperN> tycker jag låter för extremt
<sakjur> CasperN: Ah, fast användaren får göra vad de vill, men det ska inte vara lätt XD
<CasperN> det är just det, motarbeta användaren att använda proprietär programvara, känns som det är fel väg att gå, att avråda eller ännubättre bara förklara snyggt varför läget är som det är vore bäst
<realubot> Då seedar vi Trisquel också då. :D
<realubot> sakjur: No. Jag lyssnade inte på honom. Men jag tror bittin var där för bittin frågade ju om Stallman kunde sjunga Free Software Song.
<sakjur> CasperN: Jag tror att RMS är lite fast i 70/80-talets datorsystem..
<sakjur> Join us now and share the software, you'll be free hackers, you'll be freeeeeeee ;)
<bittin> realubot, såg han i Stockholm
<CasperN> Samtidigt är han bra att han finns, att det finns extremister får oss andra att inte verkar lika extrema :)
<sakjur> Jomen precis, och jag menar, jag vill ju faktiskt ha min frihet skyddad, jag vill bara inte påtvinga andra frihet ;)
<realubot> bittin: Ok.
<realubot> Extrem eller inte. Jag tror det behövs en person som står för helt fri mjukvara.
<sakjur> typ, jag vill _kunna_ installera Linux på min dator, mobiltelefon, router, mikrovågsugn, väckarklocka, fotknöl etc.
<realubot> Även om det inte fungerar för vanliga användare i praktiken.
<sakjur> +1
<bittin> skulle dra ner _Uncensored_
<CasperN> bittin: vad gör du egentligen?
<sakjur> bittin: Du pratar inte om Stallman nu va?
<bittin> sakjur, nepp
<bittin> CasperN, glor på yaoi
<sakjur> CasperN: Scrolla upp en bit XD
<CasperN> snuskigt
<CasperN> nepp, nu blir det att besöka båtskjulet, sedan meka med SMF
<sakjur> bittin: Bara för att förstöra din kväll - http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3f/RMS_iGNUcius_techfest_iitb.JPG
<bittin> jag gillar bara tecknade pojkar
<realubot> Vad blir dom största problemen om man kör med Trisquel istället för Ubuntu?
<realubot> Flash-video är kört, men mer?
<sakjur> realubot: vad har du för grafikkort?
<sakjur> propertiära drivarna är fortfarande bättre, men det finns åtminstonde 3D-drivare som är fria numera ;)
<sakjur> testa http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vrms
<realubot> sakjur: nVidia GeForce 8600GT.
<sakjur> ah, då borde det väl gå, men frågan är om det går bra..
<bittin> vafan så äre nån scen där dom piskar en tjej blodig i EP02
<realubot> sakjur: Mm, men annars går det ju att köpa ett billigt graffekort som fungerar utan problem.
<sakjur> jag får upp unrar, nvidia-drivare, flash, gstreamer plugins samt ttf-mscorefonts
<sakjur> realubot: det ska du nog inte behöva - det är ju inte så att ett sämre kort fungerar bättre på dåliga drivare än ett bra kort på dåliga drivare ;)
<realubot> Flash är ju ganska kul att ha i webbläsaren.
<realubot> Är det inte mer än det som är proprietärt?
<sakjur> man klarar sig ganska bra utan flash..
<realubot> i Ubuntu?
<realubot> Det är inte mycket ändå.
<sakjur> Well, en del kärngrejer, men de verkar inte vara _jätteviktiga_ för desktopdatorer
<sakjur> (sen är vrms ganska dålig också)
<sakjur> men nej, när du installerar Ubuntu har du inget propertiärt om jag inte kommer ihåg fel...
<sakjur> har för mig att nouveau funkar ganska bra numera btw, http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<sakjur> brb
<realubot> Jag trodde inte Ubuntu var så rent från proprietär programvara out of the box.
<einand> realubot: nu har jag ringt in en ny polisanmälan?
<realubot> sakjur: vrms varnar för Virtualbox också.
<realubot> virtualbox-4.1            Oracle VM VirtualBox
<realubot> Det är ju ganska surt.
<bittin> enda jag har i vrms
<realubot> einand: Frågan är vad den leder till...
<bittin> snes9x-x spectrum-roms unrar atari800 conky-all e-uae och vice
<einand> realubot: ligger i regiret iag
<einand> iaf
<realubot> einand: Om den förra inte ledde till någonting p.g.a. att polisen inte får ut info.
<realubot> Mm.
<einand> realubot: tydligen så hade dom väckt upp dom gamla anmälningarna igen. För när jag prata med polisen idag så sa hon att dom inte var nerlaggda
<einand> Så något har hänt
<dajv> Hallo igen
<realubot> sakjur: vrms varnar inte för gstreamer i Ubuntu 11.04.
<dajv> Skrev förut i chatten idag om att jag har lite problem.
<realubot> dajv: Ja, och vi svarade...
<realubot> dajv: att du skulle skriva: lspci -nnn | grep Eth
<realubot> Och posta raden här.
<realubot> einand: Frågan är om det betyder att dom är... aktiva?
<einand> realubot: ja du, att dom utreder dom igen
<realubot> Mm.
<dajv> då står det exakt : 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation Netlink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1693] (rev 02)
<realubot> dajv: 14e4:1693 är ett unikt id för ditt nätverkskort.
<dajv> okej
<realubot> dajv: Det är bra att googla på det  och Ubuntu, t.ex.: "14e4:1693"+Ubuntu
<dajv> Då gör jag ett försök
<realubot> dajv: Kör du på batteri?
<dajv> Ne
<realubot> dajv: Eller gäller problemet även om du kör på kabel?
<realubot> Ok.
<dajv> strömkabel
<dajv> Man ska i Ubuntu kunna få fram en lista på de trådlösa nätverk som finns tillgängliga?
<realubot> dajv: Det kanske hjälper med linux-backports-modules-cw. Jag läste något om det.
<dajv> Nu e jag lite ny på linux så jag vet inte vad som menas me de?
<realubot> dajv: Vilken version av Ubuntu kör du?
<dajv> installerade 11.10
<realubot> dajv: Vad får du om du kör det här i Terminalen:
<realubot> apt-cache search linux-backports-modules-cw onieric generic
<realubot> dajv: Vad får du om du kör: uname -r
<realubot> dajv: Den här snubben har samma problem som du har: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=55455&hilit=14e4%3A1693
<realubot> Exakt samma nätverkskort.
<dajv> apt-cache search linux-backports-modules-cw onieric generic: Verkade den inte gilla. Fick Invalid operation search
<realubot> dajv: Och här är förslaget på lösning: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=447476#p447476
<dajv> uname -r fick jag: 3.0.0-15-generic
<dajv> ska kolla på dom
<realubot> Det kan vara så att det finns en bugg eller någonting i kernel 3.0+ som gör att ditt nätverkskort inte fungerar i den kärnan. Det kortet har fungerat i gamla versioner av Ubuntu som har haft en äldre kärna så det borde gå att gå igång...
<realubot> dajv: Så här gör du för att testa en gammal kärna: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=447491#p447491
<swecarp> jag känner mig lite nördig nu har lyckats att instalera en canon skrivare som jag inte hittar någon hjälp info om lurade och läste om övriga canon skrivarna och löste mitt problem
<realubot> !kaka | swecarp
<ubot2> swecarp: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<swecarp> tack realubot
<swecarp> et litet tips när det gäller canon skrivare är instalera cups samt cups-bjnp dom flästa canon skrivarna finns med i cups då vad jag kan se
<Whiskey> nån som är bra på php här, har ett jävla problem jag inte kan lösa
<Slartibart> Whiskey: Nu igen o_0?
<Slartibart> Inte samma den här gången hoppas jag ;)
<Whiskey> Jo blir fan galen
<Whiskey> http://codepad.org/cm6pljyI
<Whiskey> varför kommer inte config[db] in i config.php
<Whiskey> den är ju satt
<Slartibart> Whiskey: Borde den göra. Säker på att $_GET[db] har ett värde?
<Whiskey> ja de är jag de har jag kollat
<Slartibart> Då är det nåt annat
<Whiskey> typ vadå
<Whiskey> hållt på i fem jävla timmar börjar bli rätt tröt tpå de
<Slartibart> Vet ju tyvärr inte hur resten av din kod ser ut =[..
<Slartibart> afk
<Whiskey> :&
<realubot> Whiskey: Skit i det. Bli hejaklacksledare istället.
<amelia> godkväll!
<realubot> goskväll.
<realubot> med basefar.nu.
<realubot> *bamsefar
<realubot> Heter han.
<amelia> goskväll med basefarm. :P
<realubot> :|
<amelia> eller qoskväll kanske? :P
<realubot> msdoskväll
<spacebug-> movgrab ..kul program
<realubot> apt-cache search movgrab
<realubot> Hittar nada.
<spacebug-> realubot: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/movgrab-command-line-video-downloader.html
<spacebug-> går att ladda ner filmer från youtube och även spela direkt från youtube i tex mplayer med en rad i stil med
<spacebug-> movgrab -o - 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cep8jyu5qXw&feature=g-user-u&context=G29d07b8UCGXQYbcTJ33ahWwssLhMjSKMfg4UgPxqiVRbe1lEx9Fo' | mplayer -
<nikihr> är det bara jag som tycker att cinnamon är sjukt obehagligt och fult?
<Slartibart> Whiskey: Fick du till variablerna?
<phnom> Whiskey: Det är rätt svårt att säga vad du gör fel från den där lilla kodsnutten.
<sakjur> realubot: Lite sent kanske, var och åt och så, men Virtualbox finns ju i två versioner, community (open source) och en stängd :)
<einand> scarleo: det beror ju på korkade patent
<realubot> sakjur: Ja. Jag kom och tänka på det.
<realubot> sakjur: Jag har ju tagit vbox från deras sajt.
<realubot> virtualbox repository
<realubot> spacebug-: Det går väl med youtube-dl och mplayer också.
<realubot> spacebug-: Typ: http://wiki.multimedia.cx/index.php?title=MPlayer_youtube_script
<realubot> Nu har Toshibas Ultrabooks trillat in i butikerna: https://www.inet.se/produkt/1970123/toshiba-satellite-z830-11h
<realubot> Ultrabooks + Ubuntu är ju ett hot mot Mac-datorerna.
<einand> You have 10 bitcasa invitations remaining. Additional invitations will be added to the waiting list.
<einand> realubot: jag kollade på den idag
<CasperN> Ultrabooks.... tänk om de kunde göra en tjocklaptop av en sådan, och packa ned batteri i resten av utrymmet så de går att använda också
<Kurdistan> realubot, han har ej optimus.
<Kurdistan> det märker du genom kommando svaret
<Kurdistan> annars hade du fått nvidia med också
<bittin> jag ser en big flaw i irc, man  måste ha sin irc klient på om man väntar på att folk ska svara på frågor
<Kurdistan> jag har ej kollat närmare på vad som följer med hans bärbara, han kan mycket möjlight ha optimus och där han stängt av nvidia via bios.
<nikihr> Kurdistan:
<nikihr> din jävel!
<Kurdistan> nikihr, ja, din sötis. :P
<nikihr> hello darling
<nikihr> haha
<nikihr> du har glömt något!
<Kurdistan> nikihr, jag har ej glömt :). bara varit lat.
<Kurdistan> ska gå in. problemet är att jag snart ska sova. :P
<nikihr> bääh
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ok.
<Kurdistan> ne nu kallar min underbara säng mig till match.
<Kurdistan> vi får se om jag kommer sova på rygg eller mage :P
 * Kurdistan önskar er alla en trevlig fortsättning.
<amelia> hmm, höll på att skriva fel i ett mail idag. blev nästan "Förarbete SNA-uppgradering" istället för SAN.. det hade typ varit 20 år försent.. :S
<realubot> amelia: Det är ingen som förstår sådana skämt här. Definitivt inte strax innan midnatt.
<bittin> ne jag är då inte lika häftig som amelia
<realubot> bittin: Du är häftig bittin men inte lika tuff som amelia.
<bittin> realubot, exakt
<realubot> bittin: ;)
<realubot> einand: Vad tyckte du om den då?
<einand> realubot: ?
<realubot> einand: Datorn.
<realubot> Toshiban.
<einand> realubot: för dyr mot vad man får
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> einand: Mm. Det är ett överpris på Ultrabooks.
<einand> realubot: http://pastebin.com/pLQRTr0J
<einand> realubot: var det brevet som fick grannen att gå igång
<realubot> einand: Man kan lugnt säga att han bestrider fakturan.
<realubot> Har han blivit förhörd av polisen för någon av händelserna?
<einand> realubot: vet inte
<maxjezy> einand, unknown paste ID
 * maxjezy har precis tjockat i mig öl, vin, kycklingtacos
<einand> maxjezy: du var för trög
<einand> maxjezy: låg bara uppe 10min
<maxjezy> ja vet, är på fyllan
<maxjezy> gör mig inte speciellt smart inte
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-10
<eeriks> hej, jag har två os på min dator. jag kan inte logga in på windows av någon anledning. kan jag om installera boot via linux ?
<eeriks> förstår om det verkar luddigt
<eeriks> jag är nu inloggad via ubuntu, men jag har windows xp installerat. det går ej att logga in där av någon anledning.
<eeriks> den bootar inte. jag kan välja windows, men det kommer ej bild
<eeriks> finns det boot filer man kan köra via linux ?
<arand> PEBCAK: tålamod.
<Whiskey> :/
<Coffe> tjena
<Barre> Coffe: tjenis, läget?
<Coffe> Barre, jorå . är ju inne på slutet här. så massa överlämning.. själv ?
<Barre> Coffe: fullt upp, lite för mycket jobb och resande nu.. blir lugnare efter april dock
<Coffe> Barre, ok, skulle dock vara kul att få resa lite
<kodein_> men förbaskat, är det redan fredag
<Barre> Coffe: resa privat = roligt, resa i jobbet = långa arbetsdagar och tråkiga hotellrum.
<Barre> kodein_: det är fredag hela dagen idag. \o/
<Coffe> har du inte fri bar när du reser ?
<Barre> hahah... nej, verkligen inte.
<Coffe> byt jobb :P
<Barre> :)
<Coffe> har du fått till det med Fusion då ?
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> håller på för fullt med min nya miljö. Fusion är installerad, och jag labbar lite med den. Puppet och mitt backupscript har prioritet nu dock..
<Coffe> FD kommer snart med sitt puppet stöd eller om det är Fai
<Barre> Fai?
<realubot> http://blog.svd.se/wallstreet/2012/02/10/fbis-hemliga-rapport-over-steve-jobs/
<realubot> Det finns en länk till FBIs rapport sist i artikeln för den som är intresserad.
<Coffe> Fully Automated Install  , Barre
<Barre> Ahhh
<Coffe> i got the dhcp/dns parts to work
<kodein> woohoo
<Barre> Coffe: i FD? supportar det i.s.f. acl-konfigurationer?
<Barre> alltså, med olika "views"
<Coffe> Barre, pratar du dhcp ? dns   nu  ?
<Barre> Coffe: dns :)
<Coffe> det har jag inte testat.   du menar att du har vissa namn utåt å andra innåt ?
<Barre> Coffe: helt korrekt, alltså, samma FQDN pekar mot olika ip-adresser beroende om du är "inne" eller "ute", =)
<Coffe> det vet jag inte ..
<Barre> k
<haffe_> Morgon.
<Coffe> Barre, tjatar på dom om ordna ipv6 stöd fullt ut.
<larsemil> men idag var det då bra segt här!
<Kurdistan> larsemil, :) inga föreläsningar här idag.
 * phnom dansar lunchdansen.
<phnom> _o/ \o/ \o_
<Kurdistan> tydligen dissar sabayon utvecklaren debian
<Kurdistan> det ogillas starkt och jag som var intresserad av sabayon/gentoo baserad.
<Kurdistan> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/SabayonInstall2-600x469.png
<larsemil> Kurdistan: nej så kan vi ju inte ha det.
<Kurdistan> larsemil, inte snyggt dissa en annan dist på det sättet. synnerligen när det är pappa/mamma debian.
<madbear> jag kan dissa sabayon
<Kurdistan> yes :) man har påverkat kubuntu-dev
<Kurdistan> nästa version har man redan nu påverkat :P
<phnom> Jag bojkottar Sabayon
<kodein> vad är en sabayon.
<Kurdistan> phnom, jag gillar rolling release distar, men det är inte fint dissa debian så.
<Kurdistan> synnerligen att de har med det under installation processen (anaconda).
<phnom> kodein: Jag tror att det är afrikanska för "Jag orkar inte konfa gentoo"
<kodein> jag vet inte jag
<kodein> jag gillar att använda mina cpu-cyklar till annat än att bygga paket
<phnom> Men tänk så många cpu-cykler du sparar med optimerad kod :O
<Coffe> är peter Ahlgren här ?
<Kurdistan> kodein, man bygger väl inte paket med sabayon?
<Kurdistan> det är väl det som är grejen, att det ska vara gentoo utan all trixande.
<Kurdistan> även om det även går bygga
<kodein> Kurdistan: isf fortsätter jag nog föredra archlinux
<Kurdistan> kodein, ja, arch är bra grejer.
<Barre_> hahahahahaha..... roooolit  < phnom> kodein: Jag tror att det är afrikanska för "Jag orkar inte konfa gentoo"
<larsemil> ja det tyckte jag med
<larsemil> tänk att phnom kan
<larsemil> men han kastar väl lite sten i glashus som har arch? :D
<Barre> Kurdistan: de dissar väl inte, just stating the facts. Ett par dagar varje decenium så stämmer inte det, men alla andra dagar är det ju sant, debian stable is old :D
<phnom> larsemil: Pfft
<Kurdistan> Barre, dom menar att debian inte är stabil utan gammalt framför allt
<Kurdistan> vill man köra en rullande utgåva av debian är det lätt och vill man ha stabil miljö finns möjligheten också
<kodein> stoppa valfriheten.
<Barre> jag tolkar att de hänvisar till Debian Stable http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/
<phnom> Kurdistan: De hänvisar ju till debian stable, och den är stabil. Men för att den ska kunna vara det så laggar paketversionerna efter.
<Kurdistan> phnom, ja det är väl tanken med vältestade paket.
<kodein> debian stable är ju hur cutting edge som helst.
<Kurdistan> Barre, jag förstår vad dom menar.
<kodein> kör redhat
<Barre> hehe
<larsemil> vill man ha stabilitet rekommenderar jag annars ubuntu.
<kodein> pffft
<Kurdistan> larsemil, +1
<Kurdistan> :) framför allt kubuntu
<Barre> nu är debian stable top noch, men för ett år sen var ju stable rätt jobbig att ha att göra med
<phnom> Jag rekommenderar Arch, det går bara sönder nån gång i vekcan ungefär.
<Kurdistan> phnom, hahahaha. klockrent.
<Kurdistan> :P
<phnom> Om man vill leva på kanten så kan man köra [testing] där också.
<Kurdistan> phnom, har det gått sönder för dig ännu? :P
<phnom> Nä, jag är för pro. Jag läser nyheterna och kollar vad man behöver göra för att allt inte ska gå sönder.
<phnom> Sen måste jag ju bygga om lite moduler vid varje kernel-uppdatering också, det är lite irriterande ibland.
<Kurdistan> phnom, nörd. :)
<phnom> And proud of it
<Kurdistan> bortsett från drivrutiner för grafiken och kärnan låter jag buntu sköta resten :)
<Kurdistan> har någon av er kört fedoras kde spin?
<larsemil> nej den kör ju kde
<Barre> larsemil: det går att avinstallera och skjuta in gnome istället...
<Kurdistan> larsemil, har du kört fedora med gnome 3 då? :)
<Kurdistan> eller kanske bättre formulerat larsemil har du kört fedora? :)
 * Barre är fortfarande sur på Phillip5 för att han lurade mig att installera KDE på en av mina maskiner
<Barre> skräp kvar fortfarande och konstiga beroenden... ominstallatino i vår...
<Kurdistan> Barre, ditt bästa beslut på länge Barre :P.
<Barre> att avinstallera det igen... kde suger
<Kurdistan> Barre, beroende problem med KDE är vanligt då allt KDE är så hård integrerad. därför ser kde vältänkt medan andra DE lite :P kaos aktigt.
 * Barre har slängt ut kroken... let the flaming begin
<Kurdistan> Barre, :) kde är för de som gillar logik bakom saker och ting.
<Barre> Kurdistan: nej... det är ett textskal, exempelvis bash. grafik och dubbelklick förvirrar och komplicerar
 * Kurdistan tror philip5 skulle vara stolt över det jag skriver. :P
<Kurdistan> Barre, vad är förvirrande med KDE?
<kodein> det ser inte alls ut som CDE, tilla tt börja med
<Kurdistan> du kan ändra till enkel-klick
<Barre> allt är förvirrande, till och med kterm
<Kurdistan> Barre, nu är du :P inte rättvis.
<Kurdistan> Barre, du är gnome 2 hårding :P.
<Barre> Kurdistan: openbox helst, men gnome2 är inte dumt det heller
<Kurdistan> Barre, openbox är bra vm.
<Kurdistan> synd att jag gillar kwin så mycket :P
<Barre> ett GUI som startar blixtsnabbt och öppnar en terminal utan dröjesmål är att föredra :P
<Kurdistan> Barre, ja, openbox är snabb och bra.
<Kurdistan> knappt något beroende
<Kurdistan> sedan kan den köras under samtliga DE
<Kurdistan> :) man kan ej ogilla openbox
<Barre> Kurdistan: openbox utan DE är bäst. DE förvirrar och försvårar bara ;P
<Kurdistan> Barre, bara openbox är bra.
<Kurdistan> men jag gillar också lxde
<Kurdistan> dess integration med openbox är toppen
<phnom> vim är bättre än emacs!
<Kurdistan> phnom, nördvarning :P.
<phnom> Yaaay, flamewar, way to spend a friday! :D
<larsemil> Kurdistan: JA!
<Kurdistan> phnom, du får komma över till buntu igen. :P
<Kurdistan> larsemil, kör du det ännu?
<larsemil> nej
<larsemil> usch
<phnom> Kurdistan: Varför skulle jag göra det?
<Kurdistan> larsemil, du kör arch?
<phnom> Då kommer ju allt sluta funka igen, som förra gången.
<Kurdistan> phnom, för :) det är roligare.
<phnom> Jag kör redan ubuntu på min server dessutom.
<Kurdistan> phnom, allt sluta fungera? har aldrig hänt mig.
<phnom> Händer mig varje gång.
<Kurdistan> phnom, hur lyckas du? :)
<phnom> Jag behöver inte göra nåt, ubuntu klarar det så bra själv.
<Kurdistan> phnom, om det är kärnan som strular, kompilera din egna då din nörd. :P
<phnom> btw, hur får man vim att autokomplettera paranteser och fnuttar?
<Kurdistan> phnom, chansen något knasar med arch är ju större än ubuntu
<Kurdistan> då arch är mer cutting edge
<phnom> Nejdå, här funkar suspend alldeles utmärkt. Det gör det inte i ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> phnom, ja, då är det två saker som är boven: 1. kärnan 2. drivrutiner för grafikkortet.
<Kurdistan> packa egna då phom. du är ju nörd.:P
<Kurdistan> phnom, det kan vara någon av buntus oändligt många patchar som kan vara problemet för dig (kärnan).
<Kurdistan> kompilera egen så slipper du kärnuppdatering och du har full kontroll :)
<phnom> Det är ju jobbigt
<Kurdistan> phnom, är du lat så kör du vanilla kernel som mainline har.
<larsemil> Kurdistan: nej ubuntu
<phnom> Dessutom föredrar jag att det funkar, eftersom jag använder den till jobb nu.
<Kurdistan> det är dra ner några .deb filer och installera. sedan starta om.
<Kurdistan> phnom, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Kurdistan> :)
<phnom> Bah
<Kurdistan> :)
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nu tycker jag att du ska svara på hur jag får vim att autokomplettera paranteser och fnuttar
<Kurdistan> phnom, för även arch kör nog vanilla kernel. tvivlar på att de likt ubuntu lägger tid på patcha sina kärnor.
<Kurdistan> phnom, jag kan inte vim. jag kör kate. :)
<phnom> Den är faktiskt patchad.
<Kurdistan> oj det var som tusan. vilka pachar? :)
<phnom> Inte en aning
<Kurdistan> :P hur vet du då den är patchad?
<phnom> Den heter -ARCH ^^
<Kurdistan> :) va, jag trodde arch kärnor hade något med arch i det.
<Kurdistan> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernels
<phnom> Vanilla kernel with three patches applied (as of 3.1.3-1).
<Kurdistan> phnom, äsch dessa patchar är väl inte märkvärdiga.
<Kurdistan> dessa har inget med suspend
<Kurdistan> så ja kör buntu vanilla kernel och du får samma resultat phnom
<phnom> Nä, men nu var ju ämnet om den var patchad eller inte :p
<Kurdistan> phnom, :), ju, du vann. 3 patchar. Kurdistan är impad av :P all jobb arch kör med sina patchade kärnor. :P
<phnom> :D
<Kurdistan> :) ne nu ska jag slutas jävlas med archare
<Kurdistan> vem vet :P jag kanske kör arch
<phnom> Kurdistan: Så du menar att jag ska byta ut mitt fullt fungerande system mot ett trasigt, så att jag kan laga det? :P
<Kurdistan> phnom, om du upplever den trasig ja. du lär återvända till buntu när arch :P bangar ditt system.
<Kurdistan> :) ne då kör med det som passar dig
<Kurdistan> tycker det är coolt med folk som kör arch. ni är väldigt unika och nördiga. :)
<larsemil> jag kör hellre gentoo än arch
<phnom> Hur får man rsync att fråga innan den skriver över filer?
<phnom> larsemil: Ska det göras så ska det göras ordentligt? :P
<larsemil> phnom: precis!
<larsemil> phnom: tar inte så lång tid att kompilera saker längre
<phnom> larsemil: Nä, det gör ju inte det.
<Coffe> fööööda
<phnom> Coffe: pojke eller flicka?
<Coffe> i will not eat a baby :P
<phnom> Mmmmm, bebbe
<Coffe> nej, föda som i mat = jag är hungrig
<Kurdistan> phnom, kolla på lib/modules och sedan den kärnan du kör.
<Kurdistan> där inne har du info om vad din kärna kommer med
<Kurdistan> rent generellt ska moduler och annat av vikt finnas under lib
<Kurdistan> :) fasiken arch har verkligen grym dokumentation
<Guest22849> Kurdistan: jassså du har börjat archa med ;)
<Guest22849> wtf har jag bytt namn igen
<kodein> Guest är ett populärt nick
<phnom> fml, ftp är verkligen det sämsta versionhanteringssystemet någonsin.
<Kurdistan> ne einand jag har inte börjat med arch
<Kurdistan> men jag har alltid beundrats av deras wiki
<Kurdistan> blev påmind på nytt hur grym den är
<kodein> phnom: verkligen? har du provat epost som versionhanteringssystem?
<phnom> Det är nog bättre, man hamnar inte ur synk *lika* lätt iaf.
<Guest65767> Kurdistan: nästan i klass med gentoo
<einand> i'm myself again :)
<andol> Jo, sett mycket fin dokumetnation i Gentoo-land.
<kodein> fast det var väl främst innan de sänkte sin wiki
<einand> flärp
<einand> iaf, så man lär sig
<einand> gillade gentoos hårdvaru sida
<Kurdistan> einand, ja, gentoo har grym wiki.
<Kurdistan> einand, har du gått över till gentoo/arch/ubuntu ännu?
<einand> Kurdistan: kör linux på mina serverar och stationära
<maxjezyl> ja hitta en bild på Kurdistan
<maxjezyl> http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/5740/kurdistan.jpg
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ax, ax, mitt vackra Kurdistan.
<maxjezyl> ser ut som ett ställe där luckey luke skulle trivas
<maxjezyl> hur exploaterat är kurdistan?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, det finns "vildmakt" området i Kurdistan och även "regnskogen".
<maxjezyl> ödemarkerna?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, varierar, Kurdistan är så stort, rätt så utbredd.
<Kurdistan> dock finns det mycket som förstört tack vare de som ockuperat kurdernas land
<maxjezyl> man kanske skulle flytta dit
<maxjezyl> hus osv går alltid att bygga upp igen men en förstörd natur förbli det
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, en vacker dag ska jag flytta tillbaks. kommer nog ha ett band till sverige, men jag vill tillbaks.
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, samma här
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, säg det till turkarna och dom andra :) ockupanterna.
<maxjezyl> jag brukar skämta om att jag bara är här på semester
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, haha.
<Kurdistan> men var du inte "svensk"?
<maxjezyl> näeh
<maxjezyl> jag är typ lika mycket invandrare som du
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, är du finne? :)
<maxjezyl> ja precis :)
<Kurdistan> haha vad skön du är
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, kaksi kolme med andra ord? :)
<maxjezyl> niin!
<Kurdistan> vi har en hel del finnar här och någon finlandssvensk
<maxjezyl> jo
<maxjezyl> antii, är ju helpurfinne!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vart från finland kommer du?
<maxjezyl> norra
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jaså är antii en finne?
<antii> nej
<maxjezyl> aa
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, stad?
<antii> ha
<maxjezyl> antii, joho
<maxjezyl> skäms inte
<maxjezyl> var stolt
<antii> sinä olet svenskilainen
<Kurdistan> antii, google translate? :)
<maxjezyl> ihanat svenskit
<maxjezyl> nice, min 12 månaders dotter sitter och bläddrar i körkortsteorin
<Kurdistan> Voin myös suomalaisia​​. Heja Kurdistan!
<kodein> är det  inte lättare att säga att hon är 1 år?
<maxjezyl> bara 17 år sen får man sin chaufööör
<maxjezyl> kodein, nej, i den låga åldern räknar man månader
<kodein> meänkieli?
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, seriöst :) vart kommer du från?
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, jo jag är finne
<maxjezyl> helfinsk
<kodein> själv fyllde man ju 336 månader igår.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, gillar du vodka? :)
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, nej, det gör jag inte
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, då är du inte finsk. :P
<kodein> "oj, var det sprit jag drack? jag trodde det var lite vatten"
<maxjezyl> alkohol är inte nice
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, det där är bara fördommar
<einand> Jag är inte finsk, men jag gillar vodka
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, haha :P vet, skämtade.
<maxjezyl> i finland finns det fler nykterister än i något annat land
<CasperN> men du slåss väl med kniv maxjezyl?
<maxjezyl> CasperN, ja, om ja måste mot svennepajsarna
<CasperN> tänkte väl det :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, :P alla a-lagare hamnade i sverige (skämtar).
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, haha
<maxjezyl> precis
<einand> jag hade en finsk arbetskollega när jag jobba i nl, förstår inte hur dom lär sig engelska i huvudtaget
<Kurdistan> CasperN, du har fel, det är finska-romer som bråkar med knivar (fördomar).
<Kurdistan> einand, finskar som talar engelska märks så tydligt. gullig engelsk uttal.
<Kurdistan> finnar är väl det folk som läser mest.
<kodein> de läser kalevala och runeberg?
<einand> Kurdistan: de finnar jag träffar på har så söt brytning
<Kurdistan> kodein, :) ingen aning vad de läser, men de läser mest.
<Kurdistan> einand, nice. finskar är sköna, kan inte fatta att finland är så strikt i sin invandrarpolitik.
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, det är strategiskt
<maxjezyl> finns ett land till vänster
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, strategisk? nja.
<maxjezyl> men det finns sjukt mycket invandrare i helsingfors
<kodein> inom geografin brukar väderstreck användas snarare än höger,vänster,upp,ner
<maxjezyl> det är en myt att inte finland tar emot invandrare
<Kurdistan> finland-ryssland :) är inte i luven på varandra längre.
<maxjezyl> kodein, bara när det är längre avstånd
<kodein> Kurdistan: då har du nog aldrig sett dem mötas i en ishockeyrink
<kodein> maxjezyl: nej.
<Kurdistan> kodein, haha, ju, det är väl där man märker känslor. precis som sverige-finland matcherna.
<maxjezyl> jag fattar inte att sverige spelar ishockey med ett så invandringsfientligt land som finland
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, jag har bekanta som har bott i finland. de påpekar själv att det är jobbigare vara utlänning i finland än sverige.
<Kurdistan> då är det inte lätt vara utlänning i sverige
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, de kan ja tänka mig
<maxjezyl> vintrarna kan vara extrema i finland
<maxjezyl> :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, skyll ej på vintrarna. kurdistan är värre när det kommer till vintrar.
<maxjezyl> :)
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, tror du inte rasicm är mer utbrett i sverige än finland?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag tror att rasism är mer utbredd i finland.
<maxjezyl> jag tror tvärtom
<Kurdistan> högern har allmänt varit starkare där och restriktioner mot invandrare stärker fientligheten
<kodein> här i sverige är man ju van med en massa invandrade finnar sedan åtminstone 70-talet
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, men det finns ju ingen anledning till att visa upp rasicm om inte problemet med invandring finns
<Kurdistan> typ som svenska områden där det knappt finns invandrare är sd eller borgare
<maxjezyl> tänkte jag
<kodein> vet folk som har föräldrar som fortfarande bara pratar finska efter 40 år i sverige
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, :) jag har varit i många svenska städer och bygder med knappt invandrare men där är rasismen och fördomar mot invandrare större än andra ställen.
<maxjezyl> kodein, de är nog här på semester de med
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, jo jag kan tänka mig det
<kodein> joppa skogen
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag frågade en varför han har emot invandrare, han sa jag har emot de som lever på bidrag. jag bara jaha, har du emot svenskar som lever på bidrag? då var han tyst.
<maxjezyl> då är han ju emot bidragstagare
<maxjezyl> vilken fitta
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, problemet är egentligen inte vanliga finsken eller svensken
<Kurdistan> eller vilket folk det nu kan vara
<Kurdistan> det är staten och eliten
<maxjezyl> jo, oavsätt om man tar emot eller inte
<maxjezyl> invandrare
<maxjezyl> så kan man vara rasist
<maxjezyl> eller vad man vill kalla det
<maxjezyl> slavdrivare
<maxjezyl> landsförädare
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, problemet är systemet i sig.
<maxjezyl> idk
<maxjezyl> det är ju knappast vettigt att ta in massa människor och låta de hamna sysslolösa i små städer byggda endast för dem
<maxjezyl> och låta andra betala för att de ska leva ett drägligt liv
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, avlös samtliga nationalstater får vi se :) om folk kommer visa upp samma tendenser.
<kodein> sno våra jobb och bidrag och kvinnor och cyklar! :(
<maxjezyl> kodein, cykeln var jag
<HeMan> den där diskussionen kan ni ta privat, känns som det är en bit från kanalens ämne
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, haha, den är klassisk.
<maxjezyl> och några av kvinnorna med
<kodein> maxjezyl: det är lugnt, jag stal den jag med
<maxjezyl> :)
<maxjezyl> kodein, circle of life
<phnom> cykel of life...
<Kurdistan> HeMan, har nog rätt. vi är för offtopic.
<maxjezyl> phnom, +1
<kodein> men på tal om livscyklar...
<kodein> nästa lolbuntu är en LTS, eller?
<maxjezyl> kodein, ja
<maxjezyl> med förlängd LTS
<Markslap_> Ännu längre?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vad tycker du om Binary Star?
<Kurdistan> Markslap_, jepp 5 år.
<kodein> hmm, då får man nog överväga att uppgratinera sin jobbinstallation från 10.04
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, diggin'it
<kodein> sen kanske man hinner få en ny dator av staten lagom tills att den slutar supportas
<maxjezyl> KGB och Binary Star är nice
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, +1
<maxjezyl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw14PQgG54Q
<maxjezyl> sånt vackert intro
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, den är faktiskt cool.
<HeMan> maxjezyl: hur går det med ditt Blender'ande?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du har bra smak. :)
<Kurdistan> HeMan, han håller på lära sig screencasta :P.
<maxjezyl> HeMan, jorå, jag har hamnat i en svacka av att producera något men gör mycket tester nu
<HeMan> maxjezyl: en jag jobbar med har precis modelerat en datorhall och lite kameraglidningar genom den
<maxjezyl> HeMan, renderar ni det på jobbets maskiner ?
<HeMan> maxjezyl: 40 sekunder film tog 26 h att rendrera på en någorlunda biffig arbetsstation...
<HeMan> maxjezyl: inte än, men det kommer!
<Kurdistan> HeMan, oj, är det så krävande?
<maxjezyl> HeMan, vilka material?
<maxjezyl> internal?
<HeMan> maxjezyl: vet inte så mycket om hur det är gjort, tyckte dock det var rätt coolt
<HeMan> maxjezyl: nyss fick vi en nästan komplett lastbil i Blender-format
<HeMan> maxjezyl: en bild av den tog 12h att rendrera...
<maxjezyl> säkert luxrender eller något
<maxjezyl> tycker GPU renderingen går ass-snabbt
<maxjezyl> HeMan, jag har ju fått ny dator så nu behöver jag inte dö av jobbiga renderingstider
<HeMan> maxjezyl: vi ska börja titta på GPU-rendrering med
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, så du är blender nörden? :)
<maxjezyl> HeMan, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms7tU4DhRU4&list=UUoZKvym56VdjZNSku6rUeAA&index=8&feature=plcp
<maxjezyl> den tog mig 400 minuter att rendera
<maxjezyl> internal
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, var det du som jorde spidensnubben? :)
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, nej för fan
<maxjezyl> CasperN, är blendernörden här inne iaf
<Kurdistan> finnar och bmw :P
<maxjezyl> haha
<maxjezyl> jag gillar inte bmw
<maxjezyl> tog bara en bil för att testa lite animation
<HeMan> maxjezyl: vi har några maskiner med grymma Tesla-kort
<maxjezyl> iofs, bmw är nice
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, gjorde du det i blender?
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, ja
<maxjezyl> en minut / frame
<maxjezyl> då hade jag inte optimerat det ens
<maxjezyl> kunde halverat tiden
<maxjezyl> HeMan, Tesla-kort?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ser grymt ut.
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, det enda jag gjort är animerat scenen
<maxjezyl> och renderat
<HeMan> maxjezyl: nVidias "rena" GPU'er som inte ens har någon video-utgånt...
<Kurdistan> maxjezy och CasperN är alltså blender nördarna man ska vända sig till.
<maxjezyl> lagt lite dept of field
<maxjezyl> HeMan, lite som en CPU då
<maxjezyl> fast gpu
<HeMan> och jäkligt många cores!
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, det finns väl några fler om man går in i #blender
<madbear> HeMan: så dom andra är smuttsiga?
<madbear> :D
<HeMan> madbear: jepp!
<maxjezyl> madbear, gaah! *kramas*
<madbear> jag skriver så j'vla dålig glkod att jag behöver några sånna HeMan
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, så det är där ni hänger? :)
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, yes
<maxjezyl> gå in där vetja
<maxjezyl> bästa kanalen på freenode
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, "The High Coast Bridge, foggy daytime 15 PM SWEDENS FINEST BRIDGE! " vad är det för musik? sämsta jag hört. :P
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, ja vetefaen
<maxjezyl> radio :)
<maxjezyl> men visst är videon nice
<maxjezyl> man ser knappt förbi dimman
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, jag föredrar vår kanal. sedan gillar lubuntus kanal. offtopic sektionen.
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, mjääää!
<maxjezyl> madbear, har du kollat in unity 3d?
<maxjezyl> blendercookie håller på och gör ett mobil/surfplatta spel i det
<maxjezyl> riktigt nice ser det ut
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha du är skön. street walk. :P
<maxjezyl> haha
<maxjezyl> visst ser min walk helt konstig ut
<maxjezyl> som om jag är ko-bent
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, :) den var i alla fall cool.
<Kurdistan> med musik
<maxjezyl> slutet är bra
<maxjezyl> skriket
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, du är född rappare :P.
<Kurdistan> dom försöker gå som dig
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, vad är det för cykel du har? det låter som f-n. :P
<maxjezyl> ja, den är stulen nu iaf
<maxjezyl> tro fan att ja kommer att känna igen ljudet på långt håll om den kommer farandes med annan ägare
<maxjezyl> då blir det /murda/ at the danceflooor
<maxjezyl> min herrtralla
<madbear> maxjezyl: nej vadårå?
<maxjezyl> madbear, kolla in det projektet sen
<madbear> vaffö
<maxjezyl> finns på blendercookie.com
<maxjezyl> du gillar ju koda JS?
<maxjezyl> spellogik och shit
<maxjezyl> eller?
<maxjezyl> har jag tagit fel?
 * maxjezyl får skämmas lite
<madbear> nej jag har väl gjort det
<madbear> eller alltså JS?
<madbear> nej
<madbear> vi skriver snarare en 3d motor direkt nu
<madbear> men vi har lite problem med prestandan...
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, jag är inte duktig på "rita", mest streck-gubbar :P.
<phnom> madbear: Säg att den ska emulera en dia-projektor och lämna prestandan som den är.
<maxjezyl> phnom, eller så kan man säga att hunden åt upp den
<maxjezyl> prestandan dvs
<maxjezyl> funkar alltid
<madbear> glProjectMode(GL_DIA_PROJECT)
<larsemil> herrå trevlig helg hörs på måndag!
<larsemil> tjing!
<phnom> herrå
<maxjezyl> herrå
<Kurdistan> larsemil, ha det bra.
<maxjezyl> kör försiktigt larsemil
<madbear> 5 fps har vi för så många objekt vi ska visa :D
<maxjezyl> bättre än vissa lego animationer på nätet
<phnom> Det är ju riktigt bra fps för en dia
<maxjezyl> madbear, säg att er motor upprepar frames 4,2 ggr
<maxjezyl> för att ge bästa bild
<maxjezyl> så man inte missar frames
<madbear> maten e klar!
<maxjezyl> lyx
<maxjezyl> här är den inte ens inhandlad
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://imgur.com/GRZp8
<maxjezyl> groovesharkar du?
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, jepp. orka med spotify.
<maxjezyl> jag kör gnome nu
<maxjezyl> yt
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, svikare :P.
<maxjezyl> maxjezy datorn kör KDE
<phnom> Kurdistan: För lite kod på skärmen
<maxjezyl> ja sitter med min netbook
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, gick du över till debian?
<Kurdistan> phnom, :) jag har det alltid rent.
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, ja den har ju kört debian bra länge nu
<maxjezyl> stabilitet
<maxjezyl> på netbook
<maxjezyl> chrouchbang gick inte installera :(
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, debian bra grejer. bra val.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Hur gör du då när du jobbar?
<maxjezyl> ville testa det men icke
<Kurdistan> phnom, jag jobbar i home. dock när jag gjort klart paketen slänger jag in dom i hämtningar.
<Kurdistan> :)
<phnom> s/jobbar/kådar/
<maxjezyl> Nu är reinfelt på tv
<maxjezyl> oj, jag har ju inte ens tv
<maxjezyl> det är svtplay
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, har du sett vilken fin skärm jag hittade i trappuppgången?
<Kurdistan> phnom, http://imgur.com/gqtm9
<maxjezyl> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rWgJADDTr2U/TzOi4HHIJxI/AAAAAAAAAHM/zLHy3gwzxOA/s1600/2012-02-09%2B11.38.32.jpg
<phnom> Kurdistan: eww
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, den var snygg. någon som slängt den?
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, japp
<maxjezyl> det låg en kasse utanför min dörr ett par dagar
<Kurdistan> phnom, :) man måste ha struktur på sina saker.
<maxjezyl> med högtalare, rengöringsmedel
<maxjezyl> och skärm
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, haha det tror jag inte.
<maxjezyl> och tofflor
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, it's truuu
<maxjezyl> i never lie about stuff i find
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, alla i trappen har tagit hem påsen en gång minst
<maxjezyl> och lagt tillbaka den
<maxjezyl> det fattades bara elkabel
<maxjezyl> till skärmen
<maxjezyl> men såna har jag ju
<Kurdistan> maxjezyl, haha. okej :P.
<maxjezyl> 20" LED
 * phnom har anmält sig till utbildning i iOS
<maxjezyl> phnom, grymt.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, skärmen var i alla fall snygg.
<phnom> Hela 2h lång
<maxjezyl> Kurdistan, aa den är awsume
<maxjezyl> bra bild och fina ingångar
<maxjezyl> lätt meny
<Kurdistan> phnom, ska du börja skapa appar åt ios?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Det kan nog hända.
<maxjezyl> phnom, är det på distans?
<Kurdistan> phnom, intressant.
<Kurdistan> phnom, varför inte till android?
<phnom> Nä, det är en två-timmars kurs som ett företag som heter lunicore håller för studenter i Lund.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Android kan jag ju redan :p
<Kurdistan> phnom, oj, så du skapar redan appar i android?
<Kurdistan> nörd.
<Kurdistan> :P
<phnom> Har gjort några stycken, och har timanställning för att programmera stuff :p
 * Kurdistan har dum-mobil. ingen smartmobil här. :P
<phnom> Har dock inte gjort någon för företaget än
<phnom> Men det kommer la strax
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, har du inte ens en halvsmart?
<maxjezy> typ en nokia n-serie
<Kurdistan> phnom, har du både en yfåne och android lur?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nee, oldschool.
<maxjezy> 3310?
<Kurdistan> ahaha :P min är Huawei något.
<Kurdistan> :P på den står det comviq :P. haha.
<Kurdistan> :) köpte den för hundring och har haft den något år nu
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, bara android
<Kurdistan> phnom, okej. vad gör ni med burkar nu när ni har era smartmobiler?
<Kurdistan> burkar är till för oss med dum-mobil :P
<phnom> Inte då
<Kurdistan> wb maxjezyl
<maxjezy> tack Kurdistan
<maxjezy> ja sitter vid min stationära KDE maskin nu
<maxjezy> men tack iaf
<maxjezy> för att du wb_a min netbok
<maxjezy> wb spacebuggarn!
<maxjezy> tips på mat idag
<maxjezy> ?
<maxjezy> any1?
<scarleo> maxjezy, http://vadfanskajaglagatillmiddag.nu/
<maxjezy> Pannbiff med löksky
<maxjezy> tack, de får det bli
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) du är mästerkocken, du kommer på något.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ibland vill man bara låta någon annan bestämma
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag förstår.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du sett latmasken?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> va äre?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, philip5
<spacebug-> kanske ska börja kolla upp fler freenode-servrar. Denna verkar va lite sådär
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, vad kör du annars?
<spacebug-> chat.freenode.net som alltid pekar på zelazny.freenode.net
<spacebug-> hittade en svensk nu
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, han jobbar väl?
<speakman> Vad heter det när man ovandlar en bild till "små cirklar" för t.ex. tryck?
<speakman> raster...
<HeMan> rastrering?
<maxjezy> sax?
<speakman> bra verktyg för rastering?
<maxjezy> gimp?
<HeMan> larsemil: satte du upp sparkleshare?
<maxjezy> HeMan, larsemil kommer nästa vecka igen
<Barre> vars e larsemil då?
<maxjezy> han gick på helg
<maxjezy> inte fan ska det lagga när jag scrollar i xchat
<maxjezy> något fel här helt klart
<maxjezy> om jag ska installera xfce4
<maxjezy> vilket paket ska ja välja?
<maxjezy> det som heter det eller något annat?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ska du installera meta paket?
<maxjezy> jag skrev sudo apt-get install xfce4
<maxjezy> var det dumt?
<maxjezy> jag vill bara ha skrivbordet
<maxjezy> ska testa
<maxjezy> brb
 * realubot gör armhävningar i kanalen.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Haha. En dumbphone.
<joel135> Hej, #ubuntu-se! När man skriver en text öppet på internet vet man inte hur mottagaren kommer att reagera på vissa ord, som Förenta Nationerna fortkortat och med vokal i mitten.. Har ni några favorit-substitut för dessa?
<joel135> på svenska, menar jag.
<arand> fiskbulle?
<spacebug-> typ
<scarleo> Någon som har koll på statusen för Voddler på Ubuntu? Var längesen jag grejade med det
<realubot> joel135: Vad är problemet med att förkorta namnet FN?
<realubot> Det är ju praxis på svenska.
<joel135> realubot: jag syftade på den kristna roten till all ondska, som svordom
<realubot> joel135: Ja, ja, klart.
<realubot> joel135: Då förkortar du det f-n.
<joel135> realubot: det känns dock lite tråkigt ibland. fiskbulle låter mer livligt i mina öron
<realubot> Det låter lite långsökt med fiskbulle.
<realubot> Fitta, fat, handgranat?
<realubot> Det är ju lite annorlunda.
<joel135> realubot: det var precis sådana där ord jag ville ha!
<andol> Annars är ju frak eller klassiker :)
<joel135> andol: aldrig hört förr :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, hur avinstallerar man KDE wallet
<maxjezy> jag hatar att den trakassererar mig
<maxjezy> som värsta säpoagenten som vill råna mig helatiden
<andol> joel135: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frak_(expletive)
<maxjezy> Philip5, äntligen lite vettig KDE support
<Philip5> vadå då?
<maxjezy> hur i ****** får man bort KDE wallet
<maxjezy> så den aldrig mer stör mig
<maxjezy> jag vill skriva i mina lösenord manuellt
<Philip5> har inte provat att tabort den. förr gick det i alla fall men nu så kanske den integrerats mer. vet inte
<maxjezy> använder man sig av den så glömmer man ju bort lösenord senare
<Philip5> ja men de ligger säkrare på datorn
<maxjezy> fast min dator är ju säker
<maxjezy> ingen som kan använda den utom mig
<maxjezy> om inte hackers hackar sig in
<Philip5> för den är stationär :)
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> krypterar den lösenorden i en fil eller?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> använder du den?
<Philip5> även för en program som inte kryperar lösenord utan sparar de dem som ren text i configs på burken
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> kanske man ska börja använda då
<maxjezy> för om den endå kommer störa mig hela livet
<Philip5> fler program än man tror sparar annars lösenord och sådana uppgifter i en vanlig textfil på datorn annars
<maxjezy> säkert bra på laptop men nu fattar ja inte
<Philip5> att om någon sätter sig vid din dator och du går på toa eller till köket så skulle den personen kunna klicka fram ditt lösenord till MSN eller nått sånt
<maxjezy> AH
<maxjezy> då blire smisk
<maxjezy> Philip5, är det inte GPU som sköter skrivbord?
<maxjezy> tycker min cpu går upp som fan när jag minimerar och maximerar fönster
<maxjezy> en testscen jag gjort i blender tar 14 sekunder att rendera 1000 samples
<maxjezy> gpu
<maxjezy> med cpu 46 sekunder för 1000 samples
<johanbr> beror på grafikkort och drivrutin hur mycket som är cpu och hur mycket som är gpu
<maxjezy> är beta drivrutinerna stabila?
<johanbr> betadrivrutinerna till vad?
<maxjezy> kanske skulle göra samma test i windows
<maxjezy> nvidia
<johanbr> ingen aning
<maxjezy> Philip5, kör du inte beta
<Philip5> jag kör inte beta just nu men har ofta kört betor och det har normalt inte varit några problem
<Philip5> kwin använder gpu om den kan och är inställd på att använda det och inte xrender
<maxjezy> xrander är inte gpu?
<Philip5> tror det blir mesa då
<maxjezy> tycker bara att skrivbordet segar ibland
<maxjezy> testade xfce men de var åt skogen
<maxjezy> alla menyer helt svarta
<maxjezy> text med
<maxjezy> så man inte såg ett skit
<maxjezy> Philip5, finns det fler såna widgets för skrivbordet
<maxjezy> jag skulle vilja ha en för gpu temp
<Philip5> det kommer väl med någon sådan men sedan finns det många fler sådana på kde-apps.org
<maxjezy> den visar inte GPU som följer med
<maxjezy> iofs, kanske för att lmsensors inte visar det heller
<maxjezy> eller, är den första här GPU?
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/29035
<Philip5> tror nästan den är vad som är i själva lådan
<Philip5> tror den sitter på moderkortet någonstans
<itmannen> Ett bittorrent-nätverk som inte går att stänga ner vare sig med teknik eller lagar. Med Tribler kan det snart bli verklighet.
<Philip5> maxjezy: finns ju den här sysmonitorn widgeten: http://kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/148482-1.png
<Philip5> den har lite mer grejs
<itmannen> http://i.imgur.com/CPADJ.png
<Nafallo> "nuvarande" lagar :-)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hejsan. Du är väl en kung gällande DigiKam. Eller hur ?
<Philip5> itmannen: beror på
<Philip5> itmannen: vadå då?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det totalkraschar när det är en större mängd av filer. Något du känner igen ?
<Philip5> vilken versin kör du?
<itmannen> Din senaste
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> nej inte generellt känner jag igen det
<Philip5> det är ju en del buggrapporter hos utvecklarna där det kraschar men då är det ju när man gör något specifikt
<itmannen> Philip5, Det blir ett rent elände då jag måste avinstall
<Philip5> men den kraschar väl inte bara slumpmässigt?
<Philip5> det är väl när du gör vissa saker eller?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Bara när jag ska lägga dit mer mappar av större format
<Philip5> är det då nytt innehåll och eller flyttar du mellan mappar som finns i digikam och utanför digikam?
<itmannen> Philip5,  det är nya mappar på en annan inbyggd HD
<Philip5> har läst att en del verkar ha problem med att flytta bilder och så men jag vet inte om det blir krasch eller mer att de då inte sett bilderna
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det går bra om jag tar 1 mapp i taget
<Philip5> vet också att vissa verkar ha haft problem att ha mappar på andra media än diskens
<realubot> Yo!
<Philip5> du får skriva en buggrapport annars
<maxjezy> Philip5, var hittar jag den?
<maxjezy> verkar ju as-nice
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag har skickat en rejäl buggrapport med alla feldata
<maxjezy> att ha allt i samma
<Philip5> maxjezy: kde-apps.org
<maxjezy> va heter den?
<Philip5> sök där på nvidia så hittar du den och andra
<itmannen> Mitt skrivbord. Även om info inte stämmer := http://i.imgur.com/hu6Nf.jpg
<realubot> itmannen: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287331
<ubot2> KDE bug 287331 in general "digiKam crashes when reading a large pic collection" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<realubot> Det låter ju som ditt problem.
<itmannen> realubot, helt klart är det så
<realubot> itmannen: Det här är tips på hur du kan felsöka: http://www.digikam.org/drupal/contrib
<itmannen> realubot,  Tackar
<itmannen> Jag skickade med en backtrace när jag skickade in buggen
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tror du får installera digikam-dbg för att köra gdb digikam
<itmannen> realubot,  den finns
<realubot> itmannen: Aha, du har redan skickat en buggrapport.
<itmannen> realubot,  Japp
<itmannen> fast det kanske inte är så konstigt att det kraschar. Jag har 37 399 objekt där.
<CasperN> vilken filhanterare passar bäst till openbox utan DE?
<CasperN> PCManFM gillar jag inte så värst mycket
<CasperN> nautilus är ju najs, men jag vill helst inte ha in hela gnome-desktop som verkar krävas
<arand> emelfm är en annan..
<CasperN> jag vill ha tabs, stöd för scripts och helst av allt trädvy i detaljerad vy
<CasperN> dvs något väldigt likt nautilus men inte nautilus :)
<CasperN> hur är thunar idag? är det mer avancerat än pcmanfm? det kräver inga deps jag inte redan har iaf
<arand> jo thunar är väl ganske likt, xfces standardhanterare right?
<CasperN> http://www.lions-wing.net/lessons/ubuntu3/nautilus.png
<CasperN> det där är ju sååå najs i nautilus
<CasperN> med trävyn
<CasperN> trädvyn*
 * arand har aldrig riktigt gillat den, eller någon filhanterare förutom explorer-98 för den delen.
<arand> Så det blir till att köra bash mestadels...
<CasperN> bash har svårt att visa thumbs
<phnom> CasperN: marlin
<CasperN> phnom: verkar vettig, jag ska ta en titt på marlin
<CasperN> kan inte vara värre än pcmanfm
<CasperN> förr körde jag nautilus elementary, men segt var det, och det kräver för mycket för att jag tycker att det ska passa till openbox tyvärr
<maxjezy> våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<maxjezy> * Ämnet för #ubuntu-se satt av amelia!~amelia@linuxchick.se den Wed Feb  8 18:51:16 2012
<maxjezy> * Silasle (~opera@h88-206-146-4.vokby.se) har lämnat #ubuntu-se
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=26241
<maxjezy> kolla den Philip5
<maxjezy> vet du vad felet är?
<maxjezy> allt har blivit halvt svart eller helt
<Philip5> va?
<maxjezy> ser du inte på bilden?
<maxjezy> xchatrutan
<CasperN> felet börjar på K
<maxjezy> ska reboota och se efter
<Philip5> CasperN: tssss
<CasperN> bristen på K i Xchat måste vara orsaken
<johanbr> knas? knäppskallar? konstipation?
<CasperN> KXchat hade ju aldrig buggat :P
<maxjezy> näe, samma fel.
<maxjezy> det är även i inmatningsfältet på chromium
<Philip5> eller menar du att det inte finns något K i xchat?!?! :P
<maxjezy> och typ överallt
<maxjezy> startade om datorn och nu är det som normalt
<maxjezy> verkar vara någon bugg av något slag
<johanbr> om man får svarta fält här och var brukar det vara gpu-drivrutinsbuggar
<johanbr> eller hårdvaruproblem
<Barre> yo
<maxjezy> johanbr, okej
<maxjezy> johanbr, finns det något jag kan göra för att förhindra det?
<johanbr> beror på... dök problemet upp efter att du installerade ny gpu-drivrutin?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> haft de ett par dagar
<johanbr> installerade du nåt annat nytt när det hände? (ny kde-version t.ex.)
<maxjezy> säg inte att mitt grafikkort börjar crasha
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag installerade xfce4
<maxjezy> paketet
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<maxjezy> gjorde jag
<johanbr> är det alltså i xfce du har buggen?
<maxjezy> jag loggade in i xfce och då var allt svart
<maxjezy> så jag loggade ur och logga in i KDE
<maxjezy> och då var det så i  webläsaren
<maxjezy> jag har gjort en remove xfce4 och purge xfce4
<johanbr> kan vara nån konstighet med xfce som av nån anledning påverkar kde också... prova ta bort xfce
<maxjezy> men i xfce4 såg allt riktigt knas ut
<maxjezy> där kunde jag inte navigera alls
<maxjezy> ska kolla om jag har några rester av xfce4
<maxjezy> verkar ren nu. får hoppas att det inte påverkar min upplevelse i framtiden
<Barre> det tragiska i din upplevelse är att du förmodligen får uppfattningen om att problemet låg i xfce och inte i kde med sina sjuka beroenden ;P
<maxjezy> Barre, japp.
<maxjezy> händer det igen springer jag ner på stan och köper en  windows 7 skiva
<Barre> :)
<maxjezy> har haft windows i flera månader utan problem
<maxjezy> förutom att jag inte kan aktivera den online
<maxjezy> vilket suger
<maxjezy> stabilare OS får man leta efter
<Barre> jasså, där ser man.. :)
<maxjezy> linux är väl stabilt i sig men sen ska det ju synka med hårdvara med
<maxjezy> linux är något som man tagit från en alien robot som crasha på jorden
<maxjezy> och sen försöker man få det att fungera med vår hårdvara
<maxjezy> baklänges änginäring!
<Barre> länge sen jag satt och jobbade/lekte/utveklades/lärde mig något i windows så jag är väl inte rätt person att uttala mig, men jag känner igen mig i det du säger, fast tvärt om.
<Barre> senast jag försökte installera windows så hade jag mäktiga problem med drivrutiner och var tvungen att surfa in på hårdvarutillverkarens hemsida för att ladda ner korrekta drivrutiner för chipset/grafik och nätverk. Innan jag gjorde det var windows trögt och ostabilt.
<delhage> kväll
<maxjezy> jo så var det mycket förr
<maxjezy> alla dessa drivrutiner
<Barre> långt ifrån enkelt, men hade jag varit van med tillvägagångssättet så hade jag väl inte tyckt det var jobbigt
<maxjezy> men dom fungerar ju sen
<amelia> godkväll farbror Barre!
<Barre> maxjezy: det gör samtliga mina linux installationer också
<Barre> amelia: tjenis :)
<maxjezy> Barre, det är nog väldigt individuellt
<maxjezy> vad man har för hårdvara osv
<Barre> maxjezy: huvudet på spiken.
<amelia> Barre: hur är läget?
<maxjezy> Barre, du har haft tur med din hårdvara
<maxjezy> jag däremot, NÄE!
<Barre> jag är lite sjuk faktiskt, kan också vara så att jag jobbat för mycket..
<maxjezy> Barre, jag har ett nätverkskort i datorn som jag kommer upp i typ 6 mbit/s
<Barre> maxjezy: nej, det tror jag inte. Jag har ju självklart valt hårdvara som fungerar bra med linux. Att välja hårdvara som är bra i windows och sen försöka installera linux på det vore ju väldigt dumt.
<maxjezy> men i windows 100 mbit/s
<maxjezy> så jag får använda ett flera år gammalt kort för att få upp hastigheten
<Barre> maxjezy: jag har inte ens försökt att installera windows på in router, men jag kan tänka mig att jag kommer upp i 0mbit om jag ens får in windows på den.
<maxjezy> har du linux i routern?
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag vet inte vad min router kör
<Barre> självklart =)
<maxjezy> varm blir den iaf
<maxjezy> funderar på att borra hål i den och fixa dit ett par fläktar
<Barre> delhage: yo... i landet?
<delhage> Barre: yes
<Barre> läget då?
<delhage> bra
<delhage> du skulle vart på redhat teknikforum igår
<Barre> delhage: jag ville, men jag har fööör mycket jobb att göra.
<delhage> äsch
<delhage> farligt att ha för mycket jobb
<Barre> det lugnar ner sig i vår
<delhage> jag hoppas du tjänar grova pengar
<Barre> nej, men det är djävulskt kul det projektet jag ansvarar för just nu
<delhage> vad gör du?
<amelia> Barre: stackars, jag har haft migrän hela dagen. mår piss :/
<Barre> delhage: har lite munkavel just nu
 * Barre är hemlig
<delhage> meh
<Barre> amelia: stackare....
<maxjezy> gah vad pixligt 720 på svtplay är
<maxjezy> varför har de inte 1080?
<maxjezy> man måste sitta minst 1 meter ifrån för att inte störas
<maxjezy> antikrundan blir ju ett skämt såhär
<maxjezy> deras 720 lär vara typ 480
<Barre> amelia: är du sjukskriven?
<Barre> delhage: var det några nyheter/scoop då?
<delhage> Barre: nje
<delhage> Barre: rhev3
<delhage> inga scoop
<Barre> k
<delhage> men intressant
<Barre> snackade de något om btrfs
<delhage> bara pyttelite som svar på nån fråga
<Barre> ok, vet du vem Anders DeClerc på RH är?
<delhage> Barre: ja, nu vet jag, träffade honom igår
<Barre> delhage: en f.d. kollega till mig :)
<delhage> jaha
<delhage> från portal?
<Barre> från HDS
<delhage> oh
<delhage> amelia var där
<delhage> dhakela
<Barre> ohh.. så det var trevligt folk där också alltså? ;P
<delhage> amelia: var länge sen du var incognito ;)
<delhage> många av mina gamla elever
<delhage> inte så konstigt efter 12 år iofs
 * Barre kan tänka sig delhage sakta gå igenom lokalen och klappa folk på axeln och säga: My little grasshopper...
<delhage> hehe
<Barre> idag skulle Cliff Burton fyllt 50
<delhage> vem är det?
<Barre> Metallica's första basist..
<Barre> som dog i en bussolycka.. i svergie
<maxjezy> Barre, när dog han?
<delhage> ok
<amelia> typsikt. ovirt funkade inte så braigt på centos... det ville inte installera sig alls :(
<Barre> mååånga år sen maxjezy, måste google för att få veta.. :/
 * delhage är ingen fan av metallica, satans piratjägare
<Barre> maxjezy: 10 september -86
<delhage> som om dom inte hade tillräckligt med stålar
<delhage> amelia: centos 6?
<amelia> men doh. det fanns ju i repo... behöver inte fedora repot.
<maxjezy> Barre, han blev inte gammal då
<amelia> delhage: ja. :P fast hittade det i base-repot nu. :P
<delhage> ok
<amelia> så jag vart bara klantig.
<Barre> maxjezy: dryga 20 skulle jag gissa
<maxjezy> delhage, det kan ju inte cliff få skit för
<maxjezy> han var ju långt innan piratjagandet började
<delhage> maxjezy: nej
<maxjezy> tror det är skivbolaget dessutom
<delhage> jag bara lackar ur då nån säger metallica
<einand> metallic lackad bil
<maxjezy> einand, ja tänkte samma
<maxjezy> ville inte få delhagen att lagga ur
<einand> och särskrivningen var avsiktlig (innan någon börjar gnälla)
<maxjezy> einand, de här är inte flashback
<Barre> maxjezy: Lars Ullrich gick rätt hårt på pirater och fildelningsfenomenet
<Herrjare> delhage: du hatar metallica och noting else matters :P
<einand> maxjezy: spelar ingen roll, lika hemskt vart man än särskriver
<maxjezy> Barre, jävla danskjävlar
<delhage> danskjävel
<delhage> heh
<Barre> hahaha
<amelia> va fan?!
<realubot> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Cliff_Burton_-_by_Fruggo.jpg
<delhage> Herrjare: good one :)
<Herrjare> delhage: ;)
<realubot> Minnessten av Cliff Burton i Dörarp
<maxjezy> hatet mot danskar bara växer i den här kanalen
<einand> jag har inget mot danskar, brykar tycka de flesta är rätt charmiga
<realubot> Metallica is no more.
<realubot> Deras storhetstid är slut. Dom lever på gamla meriter.
<maxjezy> danskarna eller metallica?
<realubot> Det är inte större chans att dom ger ut några bra låtar än att vi gör det.
<Herrjare> realubot: sant jag minns inte när de hade en hit senast
<einand> alltså, dom skjuter sig själva. Att vägra existera digitalt gör bara så inga av den yngre generationen upptäcker dom
 * realubot river av några riff på luftgitarren.
 * einand kollar på realubot och undrar hur någon kan spela falskt på en luftgitar
<maxjezy> Herrjare, 1998
<amelia> om ni gillar metallica eller inte struntar jag i, men danskarna ska ni gilla, vare sig ni vill det eller inte!
<amelia> och hör sen!
<Barre> med en skiva som Kill em all och Master of Puppets behöver man inte släppa så mycket mer efter det för att vara suveräna i en livstid
<maxjezy> realubot, http://www.aaanything.net/wp-content/gallery/best-photos-of-the-week-27/free_air_guitar_please_take_one.jpg
<maxjezy> du som tagit alla?
<amelia> Barre: lite klantigt att missa den viktigaste skivan de släppt...
<einand> amelia: jag gillar danskar. Min mamma är gift med en, och jag är halvt gift med en halvdansk
<Barre> amelia: garage days?
<amelia> Barre: the black album såklart!
<bamsefar> Barre: Oooh, nu måste jag lyssna på kill em all.
<amelia> Barre: hallå, enter sandman och nothing else matters.. doh!
<bamsefar> Det kommer nog bli nästa veckas jobb-album.
<realubot> Barre: Mm. Metallica borde slutat efter Master of Puppets, Black Album och Justice for All.
<realubot> Dom har inte tillfört någonting efter det.
<Barre> amelia: den är inte dålig, men det är abumet där metallica lämnar thrash metal för att gå "main stream" och spelas på discon.. dagen då jag tappade intresset ;)
<CasperN> oooh va skönt att jag inte är ett manistream metallica fan, min favvoplatta är load :)
<Barre> CasperN: load är också väldigt bra :)
<CasperN> käft
<spacebug-> and I was like baby bay bay oohh.. baby baby baby ooh
<spacebug-> ;)
<amelia> Barre: jag tycker den är musikaliskt bäst och också det bästa metallica gjort. jag är inget större metallicafan för att vara ärlig, men jag ger dem definitivt creds för deras bidrag till att göra metal mer mainstream
<realubot> Jag tycker Lars Ulrich ger ett lite barnsligt intryck.
<Barre> amelia: sätt ride the lighning på repeat och njut :P
 * delhage sätter på The White Album
<Barre> delhage: det var motsvarigheten till thrash när du var ung ;P
<delhage> mm
<realubot> Judas Priest Brittish Steel sopar banan med alla Metallicas album.
<CasperN> piskar om du frågar hallford
<delhage> breaking the law
<amelia> ozzy sopar banan med allt och alla!
<CasperN> halford*
<CasperN> hette han ju
<CasperN> suck... marlin fungerar inte för mig
<delhage> Ronnie James Dio R.I.P.
<realubot> Nja. Holy Diver, men vad mer?
<CasperN> black sabbath
<delhage> och hela rainbow rising
<realubot> CasperN: Öhum. Ja, ok då.
<CasperN> :)
<haffe> Han heter väl fortfarande Halford?
 * amelia ska se black sabbath i maj. *lycklig*
 * bamsefar också
<delhage> var?
<amelia> delhage: stadion tror jag det var.
<delhage> finns det biljetter?
<amelia> delhage: ingen anning, jag köpte 2 min efter att de släpptes.
<amelia> delhage: kolla ticnet.
<delhage> satan va dyrt
<delhage> amelia: vad betalde du?
<amelia> delhage: 7-800 något st.
<delhage> verkar slutsålt
<amelia> trist.
<amelia> inte så oväntat kanske.
<realubot> Man skulle satsat på hårdrocken istället för Linux.
<haffe> Nu ni.
<realubot> Mer brudar i hårdrocksbranschen.
<amelia> delhage: du får gå på judas priest istället. jag köpte precis biljetter till dem.
 * realubot förväntar sig amelia och bamsefar som publiken här: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vziu1ZNrmWY
 * realubot tittar på Fallet Keith på svtplay.se.
<wilmer> Hej govänner.. jag försöker att underlätta lite för grabben och lägga upp en ikon i unity som öppnar bolibompa i webbläsaren.. någon som kan tipsa om en guide?
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Sitter du någonstans nära datorn?
<einand> kväll DrGrov känns det bättre nu?
<DrGrov> einand: Vad syftar du på?
<einand> tja, om du är mindre arg
<DrGrov> einand: Vad får dig av bry hur jag har det? Mindre arg är jag väl alltid så länge det inte är påhopp som berör "allvarliga mentala problem".
<DrGrov> Men visst, nog är jag mindre arg alltid
<einand> Gott att höra
<DrGrov> Nåväl, var det något annat du hade i tankarna einand ?
<einand> nä, bara hoppades att du kände dig lite bättre.
<DrGrov> Ja, tack för omtanken. Dock förstår du väl att jag tände till p.ga. det du sa.
<DrGrov> Ifall du inte förstod det så hamnar jag att beklaga.
<DrGrov> einand: Dock, nu då du ändå är där på andra sidan
<DrGrov> Hur får man ihop en bra enkel SSH server på datorn?
<DrGrov> Något man måste ta i beaktande?
<maxjezy> http://st.nu/medelpad/nordanstig/1.4374385-duvhok-flog-in-i-villa
<maxjezy> nyhetstorka i sundsvall
<realubot> Bolibompa?
<realubot> DrGrov: Du byter port, stänger av password-login och root-login, använder nycklar m.m.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ok, tack. Enkelt och bara att köra då.
<realubot> DrGrov: Nja.
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej, det är bra. Tack.
<realubot> DrGrov: Du bör ju byta port, fixa nycklar, disabla password-login, root-login och kanske X-forwarding.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja men, tack. Jag sköter resten.
<maxjezy> debian är ju en bättre dist än ubuntu
<maxjezy> varför kör inte fler debian?
<realubot> DrGrov: PermitRootLogin no
<maxjezy> eftersom de är så lika dessutom
<maxjezy> en ubuntu user trivs nog lika bra i debian
<DrGrov> realubot: Ja, jag fick det. Tack.
<DrGrov> realubot: Nu dock skall jag söka upp exakt resten. Tack för hjälpen.
<realubot> DrGrov: Lycka till.
<DrGrov> realubot: Tack tack
<realubot> DrGrov: Du slipper leta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<DrGrov> realubot: Tack, nu AFK
<degn> maxjezy: För att ubuntu har massa bra grafiska saker.
<maxjezy> hur gör jag för att ta bort ljud från ett filmklipp?
<degn> maxjezy: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/MKVExtractGUI borde gå
<degn> fast det där var till Win dock
<degn> maxjezy: http://ubuntu.se/threads/17500-Ta-bort-eller-l%C3%A4gg-till-ljud-i-video
<spacebug-> realubot: ubuntu ligger väl oftast mycket längre fram när det gäller versioner av program, drivrutiner och sånt där. Mer saker funkar out-of-the-box känns det som. Debian å andra sidan är väl kanske ännu mer friare då inget företag står bakom och det är ju även lite det som är problemet. Så ja, de har lite olika inriktning
<realubot> spacebug-: Säg det till maxjezy.
<spacebug-> damn, jag å min syn hehe
<spacebug-> sorry
<Umeaboy> einand: Det där var väl ändå onödigt?
<Umeaboy> Det där är inte demokrati.
<Umeaboy> Det borde finnas #swedroid-offtopic där man får snacka fritt.
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGG1L7HjU_U&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> polisen söker något med hund utanför min bostad
<maxjezy> jag tipsade lokaltidningen och de ville ha bild men jag fick ju bara spektaklet på film
<maxjezy> nu känner jag mig som en vardagshjälte
<Hund> maxjezy: Hade inget bättre för mig så.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> är de samma hund eller en ny?
<maxjezy> alla ser ju likadanna ut
<Hund> maxjezy: Alla ser inte likadan ut. :P
<realubot> maxjezy: Dela upp filmen i bilder då och välj ut några bilder och skicka till tidningen.
<realubot> Glöm inte att ta betalt.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag skulle tagit bilder när de sprang på framsidan istället
<maxjezy> bättre belyst
<maxjezy> jag lovade tanten på andra sidan mailen att göra det nästa gång något händer
<maxjezy> betalt, nejdå!
<maxjezy> jag gör min samhällstjänst
<maxjezy> information wants to be free
<maxjezy> Halens postorder undrar vilken bikinityp jag är
<maxjezy> hur vet de att jag gillar tjejer i bikini
<maxjezy> 997 mail att gå igenom
<maxjezy> yes
<maxjezy> degn, tack föresten
<maxjezy> du är en klippa
<maxjezy> Kdenlive var precis vad jag behövde för lite snabb redigering sådär
<maxjezy> inte lika fresh some windows movie maker men
<maxjezy> det duger
<degn> Varse!
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-11
<realubot> maxjezy: Den videon är för kass för att ge några bra bilder.
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> inte ens en kamera hade plockat bra bilder i det ljuset
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<Kurdistan> tjenis girls
<maxjezy> knäcke med inlagad gurka
<Kurdistan> fasiken nu har man spelat xbox hela dagen
<maxjezy> tjena Kurdistan
<maxjezy> stjämms på dig!
<Kurdistan> visste inte ens burken var igång
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vad har du gjort för skoj?
<Umeaboy> Hej Kurdistan!
<Umeaboy> 'zup?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, bara bra mageia :) guy.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mästerkocken vad nördar du med?
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: OK.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Hjälper du till att översätta GNOME något?
<Umeaboy> i10n.gnome.org
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, jag kör ej gnome.
<Umeaboy> Well, det finns väl översättning till KDE också då antar jag.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, :)
<maxjezy> jag chatroulettade lite
<maxjezy> tröttnade ganska snabbt
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, översättning låter jag åt de kunnigare
<Kurdistan> själv :) gör man nytta på annat håll som är minst lika värdefullt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nice..
<Kurdistan> freesans är kärlek. härligaste font, på länge.
<Kurdistan> med kde är det kärlek
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Menar du att du tycker att andra ska göra ditt jobb?
<Umeaboy> Vad händer om alla skulle tänka så?
<Umeaboy> Svara mig gärna.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, mitt jobb? ja, som student bör man väl sköta studierna.
<Umeaboy> Javisst, men många kan göra både och.
<Umeaboy> Don't tell that du är så begränsad.
<Umeaboy> Det tror jag knappast.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, självklart, dock är inte mitt liv uppdelat i studier och resten linux
<Umeaboy> Du har ju tid att sitta här så nog har du tid att hjälpa till alltid.
<Umeaboy> Det var bara ett förslag.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, jepp, jag hjälper.
<Umeaboy> Det är inte svårt heller.
<Umeaboy> Du behöver ju inte göra alltsammans på en gång.
<Kurdistan> :) är nog den som hjälper mest buntu kretsar på kanalen/forumet
<Kurdistan> så du :) jävlas med fel person
<Umeaboy> Ja, men det är ju att göra andras jobb.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, andras jobb? man gör det som man anser att man kan göra.
<Umeaboy> Jag hjälper till tillsammans med yeager att översätta GNOME. ;)
<Kurdistan> Om jag var en bra översättare så skulle jag översätta
<Umeaboy> Dock så har jag inte skickat in något på ett tag.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Well, pratice makes perfect.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, ja, självklart. dock är återigen kurdiskan inte ett språk jag behärskar i burk-språk
<Umeaboy> Well, man kan ju översätta det lilla man KAN. ;)
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, :) du behöver inte påpeka vad jag kan göra eller inte.
<Umeaboy> 1 krona är början på 1 mille.
<maxjezy> eller så skiter man i det helt enkelt
<Kurdistan> Om jag kan så gör jag
<maxjezy> jag skulle aldrig göra något för att giriga as med vinst syfte skulle tjäna pengar på mina ord
<Umeaboy> Ja, men det finns ju vissa människor som tycker att andra ska göra deras jobb bara för att de själva är för lata.
<Umeaboy> Det var DEt jag syftade på.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag vill helst sprida linux för den kurdiska massan
<Umeaboy> Inget illa menat alls.
<maxjezy> ja tycker det räcker med engelska
<Kurdistan> dock finns det bättre översättare än mig och jag sagt detta får bli framtidsprojekt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, långt ifrån alla kurder behärskar engelskan.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, :) sedan finns det väldigt få unga kurder som gör lika mycket för det kurdiska folket från diasporan (Sverige). Så snälla sluta ta upp samma sak varje ggr vi chattar.
<Kurdistan> börjar bli jobbigt att hela tiden förklara sig
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Ungefär som när jag förklarar hur det fungerar när man installerar en webbkamera eller en hårdvara för mina kurdiska vänner.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Man får komma tillbaka & rätta till deras "misstag" flera gånger.
<Umeaboy> När man frågar varför de inte gör det själv så svarar de: Jag KAN inte.
<Umeaboy> Stirrar man fast på problemet så ser man inte lösningarna.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, ja, då ska man sluta ge support om man anser att det är "jobbigt". mitt problem är inte ens det.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, lösningen ligger i framtiden. varför kan du inte respektera det?
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Det gör jag väl?
<Umeaboy> Jag försöker få folk att hjälpa till. ;)
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, genom att upprepa samma sak varje ggr?
<Umeaboy> Kommer du ihåg första frågan du ställde till någon när du var liten?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, hjälpa, vad tusan har man gjort här i kanalen och på forumet?
<Umeaboy> Saker & ting upprepas.
<Kurdistan> ordbajsat?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, om du frågar mig så japp
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :).
<maxjezy> jag gör inte mycket vettigt, förutom att ställa knasiga frågor oftast ingen kan svara på
<maxjezy> så jag får känslan av att ha /ignore på mig
<maxjezy> amelia, sover du?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) kaksi kolme. jag har ju svarat dig varje ggr du ställt en fråga riktad mot mig.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) om amelia inte skrivit hej eller gäsp, då sover hon eller gör annat.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, scrolla upp tills tidigare idag
<maxjezy> jag frågade dig en grej då
<maxjezy> har du missat det?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jag har suttit och spelat xbox
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Ja, jag kan omöjligt veta vad du har gjort på forumet eller här för jag läser varken forumet varenda dag eller är här hela tiden.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, där ser du
<maxjezy> ;/
<Umeaboy> Du låter så arg nu när du skriver.
<maxjezy> jag känner mig otillräcklig
<Umeaboy> Jag är inte alls arg för fem öre.
<maxjezy> du tycker inte om mig
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, du kan enkelt läsa loggar och besöka forumet.
<Kurdistan> orkar du inte eller vill, så gör inte det.
<Kurdistan> dock snälla sluta med ditt samma upprepande
<amelia> maxjezy: nop
<maxjezy> amelia, har du migrän?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) skriv på nytt.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ja har glömt juuuuu!
<amelia> maxjezy: varför undrar du?
<maxjezy> amelia, du hade det tidigare och då tänkte jag att du säkert inte sover för det kan vara jobbigt att sova på migrän
<maxjezy> jag ville bara se om min uteslutningsförmåga var i top
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, skriv på nytt går snabbare än jag söker i logg :).
<maxjezy> och om den var så, skulle jag säga krya på dig.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jaaa minns inte juuuuU!
<maxjezy> de va typ, kvart över 2 eller nått
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) ditt problem. då var det inget viktigt.
<maxjezy> men Kurdistan det löste sig
<maxjezy> vad de nu var
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ditt problem var att du sakna mig? :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, eller kanske jag undra om du sett philip5 så han kunde ge mig PRO support i KDE
<maxjezy> jag hade problem vetja med svart i inmatningsfält
<maxjezy> jag postade en paste på det
<amelia> maxjezy: jag sover inte för att jag haft migrän och sovit hela dagen.
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=26241
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, se på bilden nu
<maxjezy> ge mig svar på vad felet är
<maxjezy> amelia, då får du krya på dig
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du loggat ut och in mer än 2 ggr?
<maxjezy> japp
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det är en bugg med drivarna.
<maxjezy> på  chatten eller totalt i KDE?
<Kurdistan> totalt
<maxjezy> ah, va ska jag göra då?
<maxjezy> jag har startat om datorn 3 ggr nu
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vara på nvidia utvecklarna.
<maxjezy> men nu är problemet borta
<Kurdistan> om du har automatisk inloggning sker inte
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, så du misstänker inte hårdvarufel?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nej ingen hårdvarafel.
<maxjezy> okej
<Kurdistan> min burk lider av samma bugg
 * maxjezy trodde att de kunde vara det
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, usch
<Kurdistan> hjälpte nyligen en på forumet med samma
<maxjezy> buggen kom när jag installerade xfce4
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, om du är jätte beroende av logga in/ut
<Kurdistan> starta om x server
<maxjezy> ok
<Kurdistan> när du loggat ut
<maxjezy> men ja ska inte göra det mer
<Kurdistan> när du loggar in är problemet gone
<maxjezy> det hjälpte att starta om datorn
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) philip5 skulle aldrig veta då han är latmask
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, starta om x server är i det här fallet samma sak som starta om burken
<Kurdistan> du slipper :) genom logga ut och starta om x server
<Kurdistan> går snabbare
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=206&t=55832
<maxjezy> så är det KDM som gör det?
<maxjezy> näe?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, så prova besök nvidia/kubuntu kanalerna
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, för du kör ej med senaste beta drivarna
<maxjezy> funderar på att tjocka iväg mig till statoil och köpa mig en calsone
<Kurdistan> då kanske det visar att det är kde/kubuntu relaterad
<maxjezy> well, bara ja vet hur jag åtgärdar problemet om de dyker upp så
<maxjezy> inga problem
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, grillat något senaste tiden?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, lite svårt i den här kylan och studentkorridor. :P
<maxjezy> kol klarar kyla
<maxjezy> bästa grilltiden är nu
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, sant, hade du tänkt jag skulle grilla en korridor?
<maxjezy> får du inte gå ut?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, du är finne.
<maxjezy> på taket?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nej inte längre.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) ni badar i kylan, vi kurder är inte så kära i kylan.
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> finns det kameler i kurdistan?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, det bör finnas, då mina förfäder hade en hel del.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, dock i den delen av kurdistan finns det, men ovanligt är det.
<maxjezy> förr när jag var ung så gick det rykte om att tuggummi var gjort av kamelpucklar
<Kurdistan> ej lika vanligt som runt 1900
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en kamel
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha. första ggr jag tar del om det.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du badad ute naken ännu och sedan bastu-time?
<Kurdistan> med ris-piska :P
<Kurdistan> :) får se om fördomen besvaras
<maxjezy> ja de klart
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmm
<maxjezy> jag är hardcore
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nice. hur känns det?
<Kurdistan> var gjorde du det?
<maxjezy> som att tatuera hela kroppen på en sekund
<maxjezy> i badtunna
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) varför gå igenom den smärtan?
<maxjezy> det är ultimata hjärtproblems testet
<maxjezy> har man hjärtproblem dör man
<maxjezy> annars vet man att man inte har hjärtproblem
<maxjezy> så slipper man gå runt och oroa sig
<Kurdistan> haha delvis sant, men jag tvivlar det var därför du testa?
<maxjezy> näe, det är idioti+rolig+matcho+respekt
<maxjezy> sen äre skönt att hoppa in i bastu
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, gav polarna dig cool-poäng?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> +4
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vilket var här har du pilsner? :)
<maxjezy> näe :)
<maxjezy> jag är nykterist nästan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, respekt. så du fick kaksi perkele vad gör du galning? :)
<Kurdistan> eller maxjezy lillen har krympt :P
<maxjezy> ja!
<maxjezy> näe fan jag måste ta en tur ute och gå på statoil
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, väldigt snälla cool-poäng :P
<maxjezy> dör av hunger
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, den här tiden?
<maxjezy> brb!
<maxjezy> jaa
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du har aptit :P.
<maxjezy> åt dåligt tidigare idag pga illamående
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> brb!
<Kurdistan> smaklig måltid
<Kurdistan> brb :P
<maxjezy> :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiiU-Fky18s
<maxjezy> take a look at my girlfriend, lalal laa.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) bra/dålig?
<Kurdistan> :( är inte lil wayne sämst? fattar inte hur folk kan lyssna på skräp.
<maxjezy> ungarna dansar bra :)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> t-pain då
<maxjezy> akon, t-pain, lil wayne
<maxjezy> de borde skapa ett band
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, helllre akon
<Kurdistan> du kan inte på allvar jämföra akon med nollan lil wayne?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> nästan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nja, tycker akon är så mycket bättre.
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxQKKH9II5g
<maxjezy> har du hört den?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, yes, älskar dead prez.
<Kurdistan> sedan outlawz :) är sköna
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, dead prez är en av mina favorit rappare
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcfCDqY-REM
<maxjezy> där är min favorit
<maxjezy> jedi mind tricks
<maxjezy> aotp
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vinnie paz är duktig, men inte för mig de bättre underground som är känd mainstream.
<maxjezy> tycker han är ett geni
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp han är geni.
<Kurdistan> han är duktig textare
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB-vYuYhdSE
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, den jag diggar mest är immortal
<maxjezy> men den hamnar nog i top-listan nu
<maxjezy> immortal är nice
<maxjezy> immortal och diabolic - frontline
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, den du skickar är en av mina favorit just nu.
<Kurdistan> frontline är så skön
<Kurdistan> lowkey är duktig, men jag gillar dead prez mest i låten.
<maxjezy> obama fick sånt stöd av alla svarta rappare typ
<maxjezy> och beyonce osv
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, gillar du musik och är intresserad av industrins smuts. kolla in theindustryexposed
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, japp det fick han. han fick stöd för han var svart.
<maxjezy> http://theindustryexposed.com/
<Kurdistan> men vad bryr sig dom om vem som egentligen har makten
<maxjezy> den där videoserien är grym
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, tusen tack. jag avskyr jay z.
<maxjezy> allt kanske inte stämmer, men det är mycket intressant
<maxjezy> han tar upp allt om alla musiker och industrin överhuvudtaget
<maxjezy> hur de manipulerar unga
<maxjezy> hur högt i politiken de styr över artister
<maxjezy> och okulta grejer
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ska kolla nu.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vad tycker du om jay z?
<Kurdistan> jag föredrar nas framför honom. även om nas emellan åt kommer med konstigheter.
<Kurdistan> common sålde sig billigt till obama. det visste jag inte.
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> http://freemantv.whynotnews.eu/http://freemantv.whynotnews.eu/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/CERN_Apophis.jpg
<maxjezy> har du sett den?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha aldrig sett
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zpvjv0B21I8&feature=related
<maxjezy> så jäkla sick om det skulle vara sant
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ska natta.
<Kurdistan> ta hand om dig.
<maxjezy> ayt!
<maxjezy> sussa sött Kurdistan !
<Umeaboy> Den här plattan såg rolig ut: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1077738
<Umeaboy> Verkar bara vara en Wifi-platta.
<Umeaboy> Fast man kan ju å andra sidan köpa ett mobilt bredband via USB-pinne.
<Umeaboy> ....och använda den till plattan.
<maxjezy> eller slå på wifi på mobilen som man har i fickan
<maxjezy> så slipper man se helt keff ut
<Umeaboy> Ööööööööööööööööööööööh, det var inte ett val i det här fallet.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Men visst.
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> tjenis
<delhage> morrn
<phnom> Guuh, finns det något verktyg till linux för att läsa MS Jet databaser lite snabbt och lätt?
<phnom> Hahaha: http://i.imgur.com/Lus4Y.png
<spacebug-> hehe
<olja> har problem med att spela upp dvd skivor på min dator, vet inte varför, kör VLC och Gnome Mplayer
<olja> var här inne för några dagar sedan och blev tipsad att hämta några extra paket för att kunna spela kopieringsskyddade skivor,
<olja> följde instruktionerna och instalerade paketen, men kan fortfarande inte spela upp hyrda dvd skivor
<olja> datorn läser skivan och öppnar den som map men när jag försöker spela upp den så funkar det inte
<scarleo> installerade du ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<scarleo> och libdvdread4 ?
<scarleo> olja,  ^^
<scarleo> olja, om du har gjort det gör såhär: cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/   sedan: sudo ./install-css.sh
<olja> scarleo: ok, körde komandon i terminalen, borde det funka nu?
<scarleo> olja, du kan behöva start om också, men det är inte farligt att testa först :)
<olja> så nu borde det funka i VLC?
<scarleo> olja, du kan behöva start om också, men det är inte farligt att testa först :)
<olja> scarleo: tusen tack nu funkar det :D
<scarleo> :)
<olja> några tips om hur man rippar en skiva?
<scarleo> beror helt på vad du ska använda rippen till, fnns en del förslag på program här http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-dvd-ripper-software.html
<arand> vlc brukar funka okej...
<olja> tänkte mest rippa för egen del
<olja> kan man rippa med vlc?
<arand> yep
<scarleo> jo men det beror på vad du ska ha ut den i för format, om du t.ex. vill ha den i telefonen eller till en annan dvd
<Kurdistan> madbear, vaken?
<scarleo> handbrake tycker jag brukar vara bra och där finns många alternativ för att t.ex. ställa in storlek etc
<olja> tänkte bara spara på datorn
<Kurdistan> några vakna som kör kde/kubuntu?
<scarleo> då funkar nog vlc utmärkt
<arand> finns "convert/save" alternativ i huvudmenyn.
<madbear> Kurdistan: hej
<Kurdistan> madbear, du körde kde va?
<madbear> yes
<Kurdistan> vilken version?
<madbear> vettefan här :D
<madbear> har startat x på min serverburk nu
<madbear> men på den andra, nån senare 4.
<madbear> fast slackware kör stabila grejer :P
<Kurdistan> madbear, vad har du för grafikkort?
<Kurdistan> madbear, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=206&t=55832
<Kurdistan> kan du testa om den här buggen påverkar dig?
<madbear> jag kör alltid startx och inte kdm du vet
<madbear> så jag lär inte få buggen
<Kurdistan> madbear, hmm :( tråkig du är.
<madbear> men jag hade problem förut
<madbear> som jag glömt bort vad det va för nåt
<Kurdistan> madbear, hehe okej.
<Kurdistan> philip5 var är han när man behöver honom.
<madbear> jag behöver nån openglnisse
<olja> hur rippar man med vlc, hittar inte alternativet i menyerna?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/930614
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 930614 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Application rendering broken after logging out in KDE" [Undecided,New]
<Kurdistan> Philip5, lider du av det med?
<einand> Kurdistan: du använder nvidia?
<Kurdistan> einand, ja.
<einand> där är felet, bugg i senaste drivarna
<Kurdistan> einand, nja, buggen är vidare sprid än de senaste
<Kurdistan> jag kör beta drivare
<einand> dra in  275.43
<Kurdistan> yoel kör med 290.*
<einand> Kurdistan: spelar ingen roll
<Kurdistan> einand, då har jag ingen effekt :)
<einand> skll på nvidia då
<Kurdistan> einand, från 270 och framåt har jag haft problem med effekter
<Kurdistan> det är endast beta serien 295.* som fungerar då fick jag terminal trolla också
<Kurdistan> men nu fungerar allt bortsett från den buggen
<einand> vad för kort?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: inte vad jag vet
<Philip5> brukar inte logga in och ut så mycket men har inte märkt något sånt
<Kurdistan> einand, jag skrev det i buggrapporten
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kan du göra det?
<Philip5> sedan har jag inte gnome-terminal
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad ska du med gnome-terminal
<Kurdistan> kör konsole
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> han har skrivit om det i sin buggrapport
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du har väl firefox?
<Philip5> ja
<Kurdistan> du har väl libreoffice?
<Kurdistan> ja då märker du av buggen
<Philip5> brb då
<Kurdistan> även en del qt påverkas
<Philip5> blir så för mig också
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, bekräfta på launchpad.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> tacka kurden som är på :P utvecklarna
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> är du på nvidia också eller bara på lunchpad?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag har varit på nvidia latmaskarna.
<Philip5> fast jag undrar om det var så där innan jag uppdaterade till kde 4.8
<Kurdistan> de är dock sega
<Philip5> så frågan är vart felet ligger
<Kurdistan> inte lika aktiva som kubuntu
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag loggar knappt ut så jag minns ej om problemet fanns innan kde 4.8.
<Kurdistan> men jag tror det är kde 4.8.0 och nvidia blob drivrutiner
<Philip5> inte jag heller men jag kan inte minnas att det är så
<Kurdistan> för de påverkar ej de öppna
<Philip5> swecarp:  tjena fotogubben
<swecarp> Philip5:  tjena
<Philip5> swecarp: du ska inte köpa min nikon d7000 då? jag ska nog sälja den om så där 6 veckor och köpa nyare :)
<Philip5> så du får en riktig kamera menar jag ;)
<Philip5> tänkte gå från semi-professionell kamera till professionell :D
<swecarp> Philip5:  har inga pengar är nöjd med min kamera
<Philip5> swecarp: äsch, du vet inte bättre bara ;)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kolla in reportern som sitter med och åker i svenska rallyt. han ser helt skräckslagen ut :D   http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/motor/rally/article14356243.ab
<Kurdistan> back
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ska kolla.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, galning sport :).
<Philip5> Kurdistan: skulle du vara nervös om du satt bredvid?
<Philip5> vore roligare att köra
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) skulle nog vara nervös.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, bekräfta buggen då latmasken.
<Philip5> törs inte
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vad kör du med för tema i firefox?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, oxygen men senaste firefox uppdatering knasa det
<Philip5> jag också och det kom precie en update av oxygen temat
<Philip5> Oxygen KDE (Firefox Theme)
<Philip5>    3.7
<Kurdistan> dom har tydligen uppdaterat
<Kurdistan> nice
<Kurdistan> installerar genast :)
<Philip5> <--- redan gjort :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) du hann först.
<Philip5> som vanligt ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, psss. :P
<Kurdistan> nu ser det nice ut
<Philip5> yepp
<Philip5> fast att köra med personas i firefox har jag aldrig gillat. blir lite mycket lull-lull
<Kurdistan> foxen är jobbig när tillägg knasar hela tiden pga deras snabba release takt
<Philip5> jo
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/425163_296583300390555_241806149201604_811609_369843282_n.jpg
<Kurdistan> där är chrome bättre
<einand> själv gi´llar jag Waterfox bättre än Firefox
<Philip5> Kurdistan: när ska du bygga ditt första alldeles egna paket då?
<Philip5> inte bara porta
<Philip5> tänkte du som är på gång nu att bli packing master
<Kurdistan> einand, vad är skillnaden?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) den dagen jag behöver göra det. kanske nu när man är mer involverad i kubuntu kanske man borde ta tag i det.
<Kurdistan> då lär jag störa dig
<Kurdistan> :) men just nu fixar jag bara åt mig själv
<Philip5> du kan fixa paket till dig själv ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) det gör man ju latmask. det enda jag inte orkat lära mig är skapa debian folders.
<Kurdistan> men det kommer väl när man har ork och vilja för det
<Philip5> det enda? det är ju det som är packa
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du har packat i åratal.
<Kurdistan> kan du inte vara snällare mot nybörjaren? :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) en vacker dag får vi väl ha packing lan-party
<Kurdistan> jag kommer över till :P dig
<Philip5> hehe
<Kurdistan> :) får bli i framtiden
<Kurdistan> kommer bli intressant :P
<Philip5> intressant att komma till gettot?
<Philip5> så där då... passade på att uppdatera dropbox-klienten också
<Philip5> vilken rolig lördag
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) cooling
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vilken kör du med?
<Philip5> deras egen
<Kurdistan> Philip5, finns ju en mer specifik för kde
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> http://kdropbox.deuteros.es/
<Kurdistan> vad är du för kde användare :)?
<Philip5> länken funkar inte för mig
<Kurdistan> Philip5, töntigt.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kdropbox/files/kfilebox-0.4.8/Kubuntu/
<Philip5> deras egna funkar bra och hamnar så fint i kdes systray
<Philip5> kör inte med nautilus-dropbox-installationen dock
<Kurdistan> Philip5, den här funkar bättre
<Philip5> då får man ju en massa nautilusskit
<Kurdistan> Philip5, inte med kfilebox
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, förstår att du har stor hjärta till gnome och egentligen vill köra gnome/gtk helst :P.
<Kurdistan> du vill bara spela cool med qt/kde :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det finns lösning på problemet.
<Kurdistan> :P
<realubot> God morgon.
<phnom> morrn
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kan du också testa det här. TerminateServer=true  <<--- kdmrc
<Kurdistan> uncomment
<Kurdistan> Philip5, /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<Kurdistan>   
<Kurdistan> TerminateServer=true  <<--- har du det?
<Philip5> bej
<Philip5> nej
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/837840/
<Kurdistan> lägg till så och starta om
<Kurdistan> du ser var terminate... har lagts
<Philip5> ja
<Kurdistan> nu ska man bara starta om
<Philip5> håller på att pillar så jag vill inte starta om något nu
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P ja guru
<phnom> Och här tyckte jag att PHP var smått efterblivet, nu har jag sett ASP.
<Kurdistan> yes det fungera
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, att starta datorn eller logga in på irc?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag menar buggen vi prata om.
<Kurdistan> :) det finns lösning
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, fan då, jag har tagit bort linux och kör windows nu
<andol> phnom: Tja, båda språken är väl egentligen av samma generation, där PHP fortsatt utvecklas, medans ASP mest ersatts utav ASP.NET?
<maxjezy> HEJ CasperN
<maxjezy> välkommen tillbaka vetja!
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, vad var lösningen?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=206&t=55832&p=450492#p450492
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, kan du posta länken igen?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=206&t=55832&p=450492#p450492
<Kurdistan> du lägger alltså bara till TerminateServer=true
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 latmasken har ej testat. han är också påverkad av buggen.
<Kurdistan> han skapar bara paket :P.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, det spelar ingen roll var ja lägger in raden?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ju det spelar roll
<maxjezy> shit, var ska den in?
<maxjezy> min textfil är typ arton kilometer lång
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/837840/
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, pastebin om du är osäker
<Kurdistan> ghetto gospel :).
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=26283
<maxjezy> ska den in precis raden ovanför det jag markerat
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det viktiga är att den kommer efter [X-:*-Core]
<maxjezy> så där jag markerat går bra?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nej.
<Kurdistan> har du inte [X-:*-Core]
<Kurdistan> :) ytterligare en irriterad kde/qt bugg som finns lösning på som sedan 11.04 funnits finns patch för
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> :( nu har jag inga buggar
<maxjezy> jo ser du inte att den är där uppe
<Kurdistan> kommer finnas i kubuntu 12.04 (panel bugg).
<maxjezy> [X-:*-Core]
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jaha nu såg jag.
<maxjezy> så, är det rätt?
<maxjezy> kan ja sätta den där jag sa
<Kurdistan> jepp
<Kurdistan> men kom ihåg ta ej med #
<Kurdistan> varför lägger du in allownull
<Kurdistan> jag skrev ju TerminateServer=true bara
<maxjezy> allownull var ju där
<Kurdistan> ja då ska det vara där
<maxjezy> jag letade bara reda på allownull för att hitta var den skulle
<Kurdistan> trodde du lade in den på nytt
<maxjezy> men sen såg ja att flera allownulll fanns
<maxjezy> jäkla klurigt
<Kurdistan> :) ja lägg den där
<maxjezy> då bootar jag om
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy,  gör så.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/qt
<Kurdistan> fixar buggen som påverkar program som stängs men fortfarande syns i panelen
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, wb.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nu vart allt rosa
<maxjezy> :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, rosa?
<maxjezy> ja skoja bara
<Kurdistan> :) maxjezy kurden äger.
<maxjezy> märker ingen skillnad men man får väl se om de svarta dyker upp igen
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, logga ut/in flera ggr i rad
<Kurdistan> kommer det inte. då är det löst.
<maxjezy> iofs, ska testa logga in i xfce och se om det löstes där med
<maxjezy> brb.
<maxjezy> nice
<maxjezy> det botade xfce4 med
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, well tack för att du fixa biffen
<maxjezy> nu kan jag köra linux ett tag till
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, finns ytterligare en bugg som finns fix för.
<maxjezy> textbuggen?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du upplevt när du stänger program
<Kurdistan> finns ikonen fortfarande kvar i panelen
<Kurdistan> aktivitetshanteraren
<maxjezy> jag har däremot märkt att ikonen försvinner
<maxjezy> fast jag inte stängt programmet
<maxjezy> och att två program hamnar i samma ikon
<maxjezy> så texten överlappar varandra
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, aldrig hänt.
<maxjezy> jag ska ta en skärmdump om de händer igen
<maxjezy> så får du se
<maxjezy> men det du beskriver har ja inte varit med om
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jag ska bara starta om. jag lagt till några patchar.
<Kurdistan> den kan också lösa dina problem
<maxjezy> ok
<Kurdistan> göttans :) patcharna gjorde nytta
<Kurdistan> maxjezy och Philip5 (ja ni som är påverkade av buggen) 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hrvojes/qt 2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get upgrade 4. starta om burken
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, adda en ppa men inte installera något program?
<maxjezy> eller är det en upgrade av ett befintligt program
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det är patchar till redan befintliga paket
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> är du säker på att buggen påverkar mig?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du kan ta en titt på ppa
<Kurdistan> se vilka buggar den fixar
<Kurdistan> https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/qt
<maxjezy> törrs man lite på den där sumski
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha. :P
<einand> jag gillar bitcasa
<maxjezy> min mamma har sagt att man inte ska lita på alla ppa:s
<Kurdistan> fungerar panel buggen jag hade
<Kurdistan> den som beskrivs
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, den kanske öppnar backdoors
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, hahaha. fungerar inte så.
<maxjezy> precis som det går rykten om att Philip5's ppa gör
<maxjezy> men de är säkert bara lösa rykten
<maxjezy> som jag spridit
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P ja Philip5 lägger ju in trojaner med.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> brb
<Kurdistan> varje ggr jag startar burken finns det en bild på Philip5 och det står under bilden kde rulez baby
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> posta bilden på pastebin
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, was?
<maxjezy> den på Philip5
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :( det går ej ta skärmdump. Philip5 bugg är kodad på ett sätt den syns ej på skärmdump :=)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ta en bild med kamera vetja :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P fungerar inte det heller.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, erkänn, du vill ha bilden för dig själv
<maxjezy> så jäkla ego!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P exakt.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, har du sett Markslap ?
<maxjezy> på bild
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, tänk dig Philip5 i hiphop kläder. under det text om kde och kubuntu.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) ne jag har ej.
<maxjezy> lena Philip5son asså. vilken pudding
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, det har jag.
<maxjezy> OMG OMG OMG OMG!
<maxjezy> brb!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P länka
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://oxygenkde.altervista.org/
<Kurdistan> sedan avmarkerar menyfältet
<Kurdistan> sedan tillägg och klicka på inställningar för oxygen
<Kurdistan> framåt/bakåt ta firefox 4
<Kurdistan> :) så har du maxjezy snygg fox
<CasperN> hej maxjezy
<CasperN> och ni andra
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://imgur.com/jTUbq
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, CHROMIAUUM FTW
<maxjezy> CasperN, sovmorgon idag?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jag har redan sagt vad jag tycker om insane clown posse
<maxjezy> fan ja diggar den här låten
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, LOVE IT!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nja, inte min smak. de har dålig flow i rösten.
<Kurdistan> textmässigt är den bra
<CasperN> maxjezy: nja, mest att jag haft kvalitétstid med nya valpen och gått en lång promenad
<maxjezy> CasperN, ah, finns ett liv utanför datorns värld med.
<CasperN> men nu ska jag sitta bänklad med forumet et tag tänkte jag
 * maxjezy funderar på att göra egen korv
 * CasperN väntar på potatisgratäng som ligger i ugnen
<Kurdistan> CasperN, forumet?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) har du lagt till ppa och startat om?
<CasperN> Kurdistan: håller på att få igång ett grafikforum som jag och maxjezy hängt på i många år, nu är det  nere pga att vi gör om det nu
<Kurdistan> CasperN, nice. önskar er lycka till.
<CasperN> hade en trevlig spambot som sabbade det under typ 6 års tid
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jap
<CasperN> mjo, det nya verkar ta sig riktigt bra, det kan nog bli en bra samlingsplats för FOSS grafik när det är färdigt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du har ju ej startat om :P.
<CasperN> på svenska
<maxjezy> jag var nog bara medlem 2-3 år CasperN
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, näe, det gör jag sen när jag ska laga mat :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN, nice. jag kommer besöka sidan.
<Kurdistan> när den är online
<maxjezy> kommer bli sveriges sexigaste forum
<maxjezy> iofs, familjeliv går före
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, patchen gör så nu att program som öppnas flyger
<CasperN> får vi bara till en vettig blogg så kanske det blir som http://libregraphicsworld.org/ också
<Kurdistan> panel buggen gjorde så det tog tid för saker öppnas
<CasperN> Vi bygger nya sidan på SMF, och där har jag ingen tidigare erfarenhet, det verkar vara brist på vettiga blogglösningar med dynamisk artikelhantering
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, har du hört denna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4&ob=av2e
<maxjezy> jag mins inte om ja posta den till dig
<maxjezy> så jäkla bra låt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, aldrig hört.
<CasperN> Die Antwoord, lol, jäklans vad skruv det tagit sedan snubben dog
<maxjezy> CasperN, diggar du de?
<CasperN> nej
<maxjezy> love it
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du börja med mycket fina länkar till mig
<Kurdistan> nu har du gått ner dig kraftigt
<Kurdistan> trodde du hade smak :P
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, haha
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, bara den låten som är skön ju
<maxjezy> men den där är kraftigt skön
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ser ut som en clown som gör narr av hiphop
<maxjezy> näeh fan
<maxjezy> dom där är ju hardcore
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vilka kretsar? :)
<maxjezy> alla!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :).
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sGSRCQExJE&feature=related
<maxjezy> nu går vi uppåt i näringskedjan
<maxjezy> dissa för fan inte
<maxjezy> pumpa
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P tur att du inte finns i närheten. skulle fått en örfil.
<maxjezy> tysk jävla dancehall, rock, idkwhat.
<maxjezy> så jävla bra
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTq5azOfTDA&feature=related
<maxjezy> tar tillbaka allt jag sagt om vilket hiphop är bäst
<maxjezy> det här är fetaste låten
<maxjezy> riktigt grymma beats
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAiEvPYUNZ4&feature=related
<maxjezy> vad tycker du om sån musik?
<Kurdistan> http://it-jobs.fins.com/Articles/SBB0001424052970203824904577215462567461908/Linux-Popularity-Sparks-Salary-Jump
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, den var bättre.
<maxjezy> musiken är helt underbar
<maxjezy> jahtari är grym
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy+hiphop+reggae=sant
<Kurdistan> :)
 * Kurdistan ska röra på sig. "syns" senare gott folk. 
<realubot> Missa inte Melodifestivalen ikväll grabbar.
<realubot> Från Skandinavium i Götebooorg.
<arand> Rosalindabot verkar peppad i alla fall...
<realubot> arand: Rosalindabot? Vem/vad är det?
<realubot> Fråga kolon. Måste ett nätverk kommunicera över vissa protokoll eller klassas enheter anslutna ed USB också som ett nätverk? En nätverksskrivaren som är kopplad till en dator ingår ju i ett nätverk men hur är det med en extern hdd som är kopplad med USB till en dator? Klassas det också som ett nätverk?
<realubot> *med USB
<realubot> Det stårt ofta att ett nätverk är två eller fler enheter som kommuncerar med varandra. Men en så lös definition gör väl en extern USB-hdd och en dator till ett nätverk också?
<realubot> :S
<scarleo> realubot, vill minnas att Tanenbaum definierar det så som du säger i Computer Networks, allt anslutet, tom skärm, mus o tangentbord ingår i någon form i et nätverk med datorn
<scarleo> men det är såklart inte så det används i dagligt tal
<maxjezy> realubot, ingår usb-hdd även i kriminella nätverk? och kan de sammankopplas med andra nätverk?
<maxjezy> hur tycker du?
<realubot> scarleo: Ok. Nej, det är det jag menar. Ingen vanlig användare ser ju skärmen som en enhet i ett nätverk.
<maxjezy> vad är ett nätverk?
<realubot> Vad är maxjezy?
<realubot> Och framförallt varför?!?
<maxjezy> ett nätverk kan ju vara tunnlar grävda av sorkar
<scarleo> definitionen ligger väl just i kommunikationen, att de utbyter information och därmed har herr Tanenbaum förmodligen rätt medan en vanlig användare kanske inte tänker alls på att perifera enheter också utbyter information med datorn
<realubot> scarleo: Mm. Det var därför jag undrade om kommunikatione måste ske med vissa protokoll för att klassas som nätverk.
<maxjezy> realubot, undviker du mig?
<maxjezy> jag har redan svarat på din fråg
<maxjezy> a
<maxjezy> jag tror du undviker mig
<scarleo> realubot, nej det tror jag inte, det är ju många protokoll i "nätverket" (det egentliga) också
<maxjezy> Nätverk eller nät är ett begrepp som används i många olika sammanhang. Ett nätverk är en struktur med enheter som är kopplade till varandra genom relationer och noder som tillsammans bildar ett nät. Det är vanligt att åskådliggöra nätverk i någon form av nätdiagram. I matematisk mening är nätverk i allmänhet grafer.
<maxjezy> Ibland när ordet nätverk används menas datornätverk.
<maxjezy> datornätverk ftw!
<scarleo> var det wikipedia?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> the allknowing basterd!
<scarleo> ska se om ja hittar min bok
<scarleo> Throughout the book we will use the term ''computer network'' to mean a collection of autonomous computers interconnected by a single technology. Two computers are said to be interconnected if they are able to exchange information. The connection need not be via a copper wire; fiber optics, microwaves, infrared, and communication satellites can also be used.
<maxjezy> finns ju fler sätt att connecta på
<scarleo> vet inte om det gjorde mig klokare direkt men....
<maxjezy> morse, mekaniska armar och knappar osv.
<scarleo> så är det säkert
<maxjezy> bara fantasin sätter gränserna för ett datornätverk
<scarleo> ska väl egentligen räcka med sändare-mottagare för att ha kommunikation, undrar just hur han räknar en optisk sensor eller rörelsedetektor
<scarleo> eller en högtalare för den delen
<scarleo> skulle ju innebära att vi är i nätverk med datorn när vi lyssnar på musik :)
<maxjezy> sant
<maxjezy> men samtidigt skulle även musik kunna vara "internal code"
<maxjezy> i ett slags matrix
<scarleo> :)
<maxjezy> så vi inte använder öron / högtalare öht, utan det är bara renderat i en gigantisk gpu
<realubot> Ja. Det är en flytande gräns.
<realubot> Det här med datornätverk.
<maxjezy> det vi kallade för datornätverk för ett par år sedan
<maxjezy> skrattar vi åt idag
<maxjezy> säkert blir det samma sak i framtiden
<maxjezy> bara tanken på hur vga kontakterna är konstruerade får mig att bli illamående ibland
<maxjezy> att skruvar var så jäkla inne på den tiden
<scarleo> och den som kom på den lilla flärpen på TP-kabel borde få stryk dagligen
<maxjezy> scarleo, ja
<maxjezy> kunde den inte ha använt en metallbit som flärp iaf
<maxjezy> den där lilla plast-snabeln är konstruerad för att gå av
<scarleo> förstår inte varför den ska vara där alls? Känns som en ren konstruktionsmiss, lite djupare kontakt bara så den sitter ordentligt av sig själv
<maxjezy> alla kablar borde vara som 3.5 mm audio
<scarleo> precis
<maxjezy> så är det i sci-fi filmer iaf
<realubot> multikablar som fungerar överallt.
<einand> realubot: Hej
<realubot> einand: Hej?
<einand> varför ?
<maxjezy> jag är fan en större visionär än steve jobs
<einand> Alltså, bode vara en standard på kabeln bernde på strömstyrka
<maxjezy> jag får cd skivan att likna ett kasettband i inteligens
<einand> annars samma
<einand> Android kommer till Linux
<einand> Till nästa Linuxkärna går det att köra Android-applikationer direkt under Linux.
<Kurdistan> vad görs gott folk?
<einand> någonsom hear mer info?
<realubot> einand: Se där.
<Kurdistan> einand, jepp jag läste det också för ett bra tag sedan.
<Kurdistan> phoronix skrev något också
<einand> ja, men vad betyder det?
<realubot> Det låter ju väldigt intressant att köra Android-apps i Linux.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, fasiken jag vet ej vad jag ska äta eller laga.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Samma här.
<maxjezy> einand, antagligen mer appar till linux
<Kurdistan> einand :) det betyder nörden du får söka upp mer info åt mig som är gröngöling
<einand> Från och med version 3.3 av Linuxkärnan så är en del av den Android-specifika koden implementerad vilket betyder att det ska gå att kompilera Android för vanlig Linux. Blir så fallet innebär det att du ska kunna köra program för Android direkt på Linux.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag stekte chorizo med köttfärs och lök, i med tomatsås och chili, curry
<maxjezy> serverade med makaroner
<realubot> Det innebär framförallt att dekstop-Linux och Android integreras. Det kommer gynna utvecklingen, integreringen o.s.v.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag orkar inte söka info, därför jag fråga här
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, klassiker.
<maxjezy> det var nom nom
<maxjezy> brb!
<Kurdistan> einand, du vet ju :P. varför frågar du?
<einand> själv är jag hos en vän, och skall äta tacos och kolla på melodifestivalen
<realubot> einand: Och omvänt så kan man utveckla program till Linux som fungerar direkt i Android?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du startat om? :)
<einand> realubot: nej
<realubot> Nehe?
<Kurdistan> einand, melodifestivalen? :)
<einand> Kurdistan: ja, om 20min
<realubot> Om programmen utvecklas med hänsyn till stödet i Linux 3.3 så kommer ju programmen fungera i Android?
<einand> realubot: ja
<einand> om du ser det så
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Alla program kommer ju inte fungera i Android rakt av.
<realubot> Det är inte det jag säger.
<realubot> Det låter spännande med Android-apps i Linux i.a.f.
<einand> förutom en grej, tror inte touchscreen kommer slå på stationäora
<Kurdistan> einand, finns det häftiga android-apps som vi kan dra nytta av som kör desktop?
<einand> jag tror därimot detta kommer bli riktigt coolt på linux basserade surfplattor
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ska göra det nu
<swecarp> gokväll alla linux gurus
<realubot> einand: Nja, säg inte det. Tangentborden kanske ersätts med touchscreens.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, du är ju gurun. :)
<einand> hej swecarp
<realubot> swecarp: God kväll.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  det är jag inte
<einand> fast jag ser mig själv inte som guru, jag övar på att bli arogant och dryg
<realubot> swecarp: Klart du är.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, det är du visst. :)
<realubot> Säger vi att du är det så är du det.
<swecarp> min skrivar instalation är åt helvete  upplösningenpå utskrifterna är åt helvete
<realubot> einand: Du kommer bli lika illa omtyckt som mig om du blir dryg.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, rip dn skrivare :P
<swecarp> rip canon skrivare
<Kurdistan> swecarp, om du är jätte beroende av skrivare. installera virtualbox och windows på den.
<Kurdistan> så har du igång den bara när du ska skriva ut
<Kurdistan> sedan är det lätt skapa mapp som du kan dela med virtualbox och huvudsystemet
<Kurdistan> jag hade gjort det om jag vore i din situation och inget fungerade
<swecarp> jag har ju min laser skrivare som funkar men ville ha canon skrivaren för foto utskrifter
<Kurdistan> sedan är canon väl känd för vara dålig i linux-världen
<swecarp> ja det är dom Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, alla dina panel problem gone. :)
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.431646/svenskt-foretag-star-bakom-framtidens-pekskarm
<einand> Jag ser faktiskt fram mot WoA
<einand> med tanke på hur grymt snyggt dom fått Windows phone 7
<Kurdistan> realubot, hur står det till?
<Kurdistan> fördelen med att inte vara bunden ubuntu för kubuntu är att dom faktiskt kan släppa kubuntu 12.04 när dom vill
<Kurdistan> :( juste kubuntu är fortfarande bunden canonical fram till 12.04
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, mina panel problem är inte gone
<maxjezy> dottern sabbar panelen konstant
<maxjezy> hon sätter sig på tangentbordet och sen är panelen lik en överkörd igelkotte
<maxjezy> fattar inte vad de är hon gör
<madbear> lås grafiska komponenter?
<larsemil> HeMan: jag har satt upp sparkleshare ja, det kan vi prata om på måndag
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det står bra till tack. :) Jag har precis köpt mig två öl, lite jordnötter och en chockladkaka. Hur står det till själv?
<realubot> Tur man inte har TV och betalar TV-licens så man inte betalar för Melodifestivalen.
<realubot> svtplay.se är underbart. Man har möjlighet att se på skiten utan att betala en spänn.
<realubot> Och slipper betala Skavlans lön.
<realubot> Hur kan man betala flera miljoner i lön/år för Skavlan?
 * realubot suckar och skakar på huvudet.
<scarleo> Vad jobbar han med?
<realubot> Skavlan?
<scarleo> ja
<realubot> Han leder ju programmet Skavlan i Svt.
<scarleo> jaha, ok det förklarar saken
<scarleo> har inte sett på tv på flera år
<realubot> scarleo: Det gör du rätt i.
<scarleo> jag vet :)
<scarleo> har någon gammal burk som står nånstans men vet inte ens om den funkar längre
<realubot> Jag gav bort min TV och sa upp TV-licensen för något år sedan.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, skyll inte på din dotter för du ej kan hålla fingrarna i styrd :P
<Kurdistan> realubot, nice nice. själv äter man :) smörgås.
<realubot> Nu kollar jag dokumentärer på svtplay.se och Veckans brott. Resten skiter jag i.
<realubot> Jo, jag kollar på Lyxfällan på tv3play.se också.
<scarleo> precis, dokumentärerna på svtplay är riktigt bra emellanåt
<scarleo> så jäkla gött o ha allt det där i XBMC, allt på ett ställe o inte en massa reklam o skit
<realubot> scarleo: Jag kollade på Fallet Keith igår och innan dess på dokumentären om Dutch. Pol Pots fängelsechef.
<Kurdistan> xbmc är bra grejer
<scarleo> realubot, spännande, blir o glo på det nån dag
<realubot> scarleo: Hur slipper du reklamen? Klipps den bort automatiskt eller?
<scarleo> realubot, vet inte, den e i alla fall inte med i xbmc
<realubot> scarleo: Fallet Keith kunde ha varit bättre men helt ok ändå. Om man är intresserad av modern kriminalhistoria.
<scarleo> jag är intresserad av det mesta
<realubot> scarleo: Samma här.
<realubot> scarleo: Han dog ju strax efter dokumentären spelades in.
<scarleo> jag gissar att de skrapat fram källan för videon på nåt sätt och därmed inte fått med reklamen som säkert kommer från nåt annat håll
<scarleo> ok
<realubot> scarleo: Mm. Tar du programmen från webben då?
<realubot> scarleo: Eller varifrån kommer sändningen?
<scarleo> realubot, ja sändningen är från webben, samma som om du vore på svtplay.se
<Kurdistan> realubot, https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fprint
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=213&p=450508#p450508
<realubot> scarleo: Här är lite bakgrundsinfo till dokumentären om Keith: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article10208972.ab
<Kurdistan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfprint/+bug/787876
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 787876 in libfprint "[138a:0008] Fingerprint reader not recognished (dup-of: 744310)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 744310 in libfprint "Fingerprint Validity reader devices [138a:0005] VFS301 and [138a:0008] VFS300 not recognized." [Undecided,In progress]
<realubot> scarleo: http://svtplay.se/v/2703119/dokumentarfilm/fallet_keith?cb,a1364145,1,f,-1/pb,a1364142,1,f,-1/pl,v,,2706433/sb,p115254,1,f,-1
<Kurdistan> realubot, dessa var riktad till dig. du hjälper getmarken.
<realubot> scarleo: Frågan är vilken metod svtplay använder för att skrapa video. Jag vill kunna spara videor från svtplay på hårddisken.
<realubot> scarleo: Innan fanns länkarna till filerna på svtplay.se
<Kurdistan> realubot, finns det inte trådar om det på ubuntu forumen?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej?
<scarleo> realubot, kika med wireshark
<realubot> Kurdistan: Din länk går ju till något om fingerprint?
<maxjezy> realubot, det är ju olagligt
<maxjezy> att kopiera från svtplay
<realubot> maxjezy: Knappast.
<Kurdistan> realubot, yes kolla på getmarkens svar
<realubot> maxjezy: Då är det ju olagligt att spela in ett TV-program på video också.
<realubot> Tomas Di Leva i Mellon nu.
<Kurdistan> realubot, http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos/Rippa_fr%C3%A5n_SVT_Play
<maxjezy> realubot, inte per automatik
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja, men får använda rtmpdump.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Men förr gick det att skrapa svtplay.se på länkar direkt till filerna.
<realubot> Så därför undrade jag hur XBMC gjorde. Om dom använder en smart metod eller rtmpdump.
<realubot> maxjezy: Så det är olagligt att ställa in en inspelningsbar digitalbox att spela in ett program varje måndag kl. 20.00?
<Kurdistan> realubot, för mig har det ej varit aktuellt.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad menar du med en här länken? https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fprint
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hur har den med snubbens problem att göra?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är inte den han har problem meD? Bus 001 Device 004: ID 138a:0007 Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS451 Fingeprint Reader
<realubot> Eller?
<Kurdistan> realubot, jepp, men jag läste ej så noga. han har problem med musen och pekpinnen
<Kurdistan> det bör då vara övriga svar
<realubot> Kurdistan: En fingerprint reader är väl en sådan här? http://www.pc.ibm.com/de/lenovo/pressephotos/imgs/produkte/thinkpad/finger_print_reader/fingerprint_reader_1.jpg
<realubot> Eller döljer sig funktionen med hans touchscreen bakom en fingerprint reader? :S
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha.
<realubot> Jag hittar inte den device som har med touch-funktionen att göra.
<realubot> Borde den inte synas i lsusb
<realubot> ?
<Kurdistan> 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub och ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub är väl de som är av intresse.
<realubot> Det andra är blåtand och cam.
<realubot> Aha.
<bittin> No Cologne for me
<realubot> bittin: What? :|
<bittin> realubot, människan jag ville träffa i Cologne ska tydligen flytta till Island
<realubot> David Lindgren är i final men vem fan är han?
<realubot> bittin: Jaha.
<Kurdistan> realubot, kan kolla senare.
<Kurdistan> orkar ej just nu
<realubot> Skönt nu är Melodifestivalen slut för den här veckan.
<bittin> skumt är tydligen dyrare att flyga till Island i September än att flyga till Tyskand i April
<Kurdistan> realubot, vann din favorit? :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Haha.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag skiter i vem som vinner och förlorar. :)
<realubot> bittin: Det är väl inte så konstigt?
<bittin> iofs hinner jag spara in det om jag ska träffa kvinnohelvetet senare
<realubot> bittin: Är det inte alltid dyrare att flyga till Island än till Tyskland?
<bittin> det vet jag inte, fick för mig att Island var närmare Sverige
<realubot> bittin: Säg till tjejen att komma till Sverige så behöver du bara åka flygbuss t&r.
<bittin> realubot, vi får la se
<realubot> "Amerikanska underrättelsetjänsten CIA:s publika hemsida låg nere på fredagen. Anonymous - en grupp datorhackare - uppgav att den slagit ut sajten. "
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) okej.
<Kurdistan> bittin, bor din flickvän i island?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag hade på tävlingen på svtplay i en flik i webbläsaren.
<bittin> Kurdistan, nej, men en tjej från irc kanske ska flytta dit
<bittin> som jag tänkte träffa
<realubot> Träffa henne innan hon flyttar?
<bittin> realubot, blir inget av med det
<bittin> ska inte till Tyskland förrens April och verkar som hon ska flytta i Mars
<bittin> men vi kanske ska ses på Island i Oktober
<realubot> Varför innehåller /etc/network/interfaces ingenting om dhcp?
<realubot> bara lo för loopback.
<realubot> Hur kommer det sig att ifup och ifdown fungerar om inte interfaces innehåller info om dhcp?
<maxjezy> vad är loopback?
<Kurdistan> realubot, okej :). då var du ej så intresserad.
<Kurdistan> bittin, jaså. nice. någon från våran kanal?
<bittin> Kurdistan, nepp
<realubot> maxjezy: 127.0.0.1
<realubot> Local Loopback
<bittin> en op i #yuri på Rizon
<Kurdistan> bittin, okej. säger mig inte mkt.
<maxjezy> realubot, vad är det till för?
<realubot> Vad handlar kanalen yuri om?
<realubot> maxjezy: Driver du med mig?
<maxjezy> nej
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, hur mår du gubben? :)
<realubot> maxjezy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost
<bittin> realubot, Yuri förmodligen
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, tack fint, sitter och krubbar chili chili dubbel ost chips
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mums. fasiken borde vara gäst hos dig :P.
<bittin> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuri_(genre)
<Kurdistan> förstör inte lil wayne bruno mars vackra röst i låten mirror?
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du t.ex. öppnar en html-fil som ligger på hårddisken i Firefox så öppnar du ju adressen: 127.0.0.1/home/maxjezy/file.html eller något.
<realubot> bittin: Och vad är det?
<maxjezy> realubot, förutom att öppna filer på datorn, vad är det bra för?
<bittin> realubot, japansk tecknad lebbporr
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, har nog inte hört den låten
<realubot> maxjezy: Den används ju i alla sammanhang där du anropa din egen dator, t.ex. om WordPress anropar en databas som ligger lokalt.
<bittin> hon känner mig iofs mest för jag förut var op i #yaoi kanalen för japansk tecknad bögporr
<maxjezy> realubot, men använder jag det i mitt dagliga användande?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZLUa8JUR18&ob=av2e
<Kurdistan> bittin, är du gay?
<realubot> maxjezy: Googla.
<bittin> Kurdistan, jag hänger i en kanal för lebb porr är man bög då?
<bittin> ne men jag är bi
<bittin> eftersom jag hänger i båda kanalerna
<Kurdistan> bittin, du får självklart hänga vart du vill.
<realubot> maxjezy: "Network software and utilities can use 127.0.0.1 to access a local computer's TCP/IP network resources."
<maxjezy> realubot, fan va de där?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> Kurdistan,
<maxjezy> va fan va de där
<realubot> maxjezy: "A common technique to verify that a computer’s networking equipment, operating system, and TCP/IP implementation are working correctly is to send a ping request to 127.0.0.1. Based on the results of the test, administrators or computer users can troubleshoot network connectivity issues. Application developers also make use of the loopback address to test basic network functionality when developing a pro
<maxjezy> om du vill skända mig så gör det ordentligt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, som jag skrev lil wayne våldför sig på låten
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHpn3kLcnXg
<realubot> maxjezy: while true; do ping -c 5 localhost; done
<maxjezy> realubot, så alla datorer i världen har samma "ip" internet?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha, the game. :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Alla datorer har 127.0.0.1 för att anropa sig själv ja.
<realubot> Eller "typ alla".
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, den är nice den där låten
<maxjezy> låter som han har gråten i halsen
<realubot> maxjezy: Aldrig hört: There is no place as 127.0.0.1.
<realubot> ?
<realubot> There is no place like: https://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/zoom/noplace.jpg
<maxjezy> realubot, näe fan
<maxjezy> de va nytt för mig
<realubot> Hehe: http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/marketplace/images/TS-black-IHacked127001-02.jpg
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, the game är helt okej.
<bittin> realubot, trodde det var APBs bevis server
<bittin> 127.0.0.1:21
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ofta överskattad eller underskattad
<realubot> Eller den här: http://chipchick.chipchick.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/theresno.JPG
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, haha, är inte den här skönast http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGOt8dZRsHk
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P klockrent.
<realubot> Vinner man tid på att ha en lokal kopia på välbesökta sajters ip-adresser så att webbläsaren först kollar en lokal fil innan den ansluter till en DNS?
<maxjezy> "who is this guy busta, who is this guy snoop"
<realubot> Man besöker ju bergis samma sajter väldigt ofta och så kanske det går mycket snabbare om man har alla dessa sajters ip-adresser lokalt?
<realubot> einand: Var är du när man behöver dig?
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vad tycker du om snoop? (själv avskyr jag honom.)
<realubot> Snoop. Det låter som något från bittins tecknade japanska bögporr.
<realubot> *fniss*
<Kurdistan> realubot, en gammal legend in "gangster" rap som faktiskt sysslar med porr om jag förstått det rätt nu.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jaha.
<Kurdistan> han är skämt nu. under 90-talet var han åtminstone mer äkta
<realubot> Jag har hört talas om Snoop Doggy Dog?
<Kurdistan> realubot, yes det är han.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, han kan vara lite rolig i nån film
<maxjezy> men musik har han inte gjort på länge mig vetandes
<maxjezy> alla rappare vill vara hundar
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, +1. inte alla. dock många av de som syns och hörs mest.
<maxjezy> dogge doggelito
<maxjezy> LOL
<realubot> Latin Kings var ju något nytt.
<maxjezy> bbl, ska natta!
<realubot> När dom var "inne".
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, dogge är kung.
<maxjezy> han är en av de få som faktiskt säger själv att han är sellout
<maxjezy> han är en av de få som faktiskt själv säger att han är sellout
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, han har blivit det nu med åren. dock betyder han mest för den svenska hiphopen.
<Kurdistan> minns när dom slog igenom
<realubot> Finns svensk hiphop?
<realubot> Om man bortser från Ken, Petter och Latin Kings?
<realubot> Och han Mange eller vad han heter... Honom har det varit tyst om.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) se där du kan. ja det finns fler.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Mm.
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM4eOFQOAOE
<Kurdistan> klassiker :)
<realubot> Ken är väl den enda som lever som en riktig hiphopare.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ligger väl en hel del sanning. dock vad är en riktig hiphopare?
<realubot> Kurdistan: En snubbe som knarkar, gör en volta på kåken då och då, rappar på scen, kanske har en hitlåt någon gång.
<realubot> Skaffar några ungar med olika kvinnor, får betala underhåll efter faderskapstest o.s.v.
<Kurdistan> realubot, okej du syftar på den kommersiella så kallade gangster rappen?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) hur många av dessa gangster rappare har barn med olika kvinnor?
<realubot> Hur många eldstider har Petter utkämpat i studion?
<Kurdistan> kan du nämna någon
<realubot> Det är nog inte många...
<realubot> Jag tänker på 50 Cent.
<realubot> Det finns ju fler i USA.
<Kurdistan> realubot, vem har han barn med?
<realubot> Det vet vi inte.
<realubot> Men det är nog många...
<realubot> Ok, han kanske inte har barn.
<maxjezy> haha
<bittin> Commådore 64: http://scenesat.com/listen/normal/max.m3u
<JEPPE___> Tjena. läge att köra ubuntu på en toshiba L40 med 1gb ram? eller inte lönt kanske?
<JEPPE___> ligger visst vista basic på den nu
<[Spooky]> realubot: Vaken?
<bittin> JEPPE___, sälj o köp en Commodore 64
<JEPPE___> hahaha :)
<JEPPE___> amiga 500
<bittin> ne men seriöst Xubuntu
<bittin> borde väl funka fin fint
<arand> JEPPE___: Borde nog vara lugnt, jag gissar att den blir lite raskare än Vista i all fall.
<JEPPE___> ok, då var det meningslöst att jag nyss drog ner ubuntu då, men borde funka fint med xubuntu då?
<bittin> borde funka med Ubuntu med
<arand> Jo, xubuntu kanske är att föredra, men borde vara ok med båda.
<JEPPE__> missar man något väsentligt för att man ej kan köra ubuntu, till skillnad alltså från xubuntu
<Bear> Enda skillnaden är väl att xubuntu använder en annan fönsterhanterare
<Bear> Istället för Unity
<realubot> [Spooky]: Yes.
<realubot> JEPPE__: Jag tror Ubuntu fungerar minst lika bra som Vista (Basic?).
<realubot> JEPPE__: Dock så är kanske en lättviktare som Lubuntu eller Xubuntu ett bättre alt.
<realubot> Precis som alla andra har skrivit. :D
<realubot> JEPPE__: Du kan ju testa Unity 2d OCH vanliga Unity för att se om du tycker det påverkar prestandan.
<realubot> JEPPE__: Man väljer DE när man loggar in i Ubuntu.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Vad var det för adress till folding sidan med ubuntu teamet?
<realubot> JEPPE__: Jag vet inte hur det är i Xubuntu men i Lubuntu fungerar alla program som finns i Ubuntu men Lubuntu har t.ex. Chromium som webbläsare istället för Firefox som standard.
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Vi är snart i topp 4000: 4005 of 209400
<realubot> Dock bara 3-4 som foldar. :S
<CasperN> http://vimeo.com/36461621
<[Spooky]> realubot: Tackar, jag kör ju det då och då på min Mac, men den använder alla fyra kärnor med 100%… Vet du om folding drar mycket av internet användningen?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det ska dra väldigt lite bandbredd.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag minns inte hur mycket men jag läste något om det i FAHs forum eller något.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Har du mobilt bredband med trafikgräns?
<realubot> Annars behöver du inte bry dig.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Gött, då kan jag fortsätta med det även när jag ska sitta med mitt mobila bredband..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag ska se om jag hittar sifforna.
<[Spooky]> Inte just nu men from den 20:e feb till 1:a apr..
<[Spooky]> Men kan man inte sätta den till 50% på alla kärnor?
<realubot> [Spooky]: "Will the F@H client use up all my bandwidth?
<realubot> No. The Folding@Home client uses very little bandwidth. The only time your client will use (or even require) a network connection is when it finishes a work unit. It will then send that work unit back to the Stanford servers, and download another work unit. The entire time your computer is processing a work unit your computer doesn't even have to be connected to the internet - it just has to be connected again to s
<realubot> Så står det i Ubuntu Documentation.
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFAwkRBHLSk
<Kurdistan> riktig musik
<Kurdistan> :)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Saken är den att FAH-klienten har låg prioritet och använder bara ledigt CPU.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Om du använder datorn och belastar CPU med andra program så kommer FAH-klienten att använda mindre CPU.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Eller menar du att du vill sätta en gräns för värmeutvecklingens skulle eller något annat?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Tänk på att datorn kommer dra mer batteri om du inte kör på kabel.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ah ok, mm.. Vill inte cpun ska brinna upp...
<realubot> [Spooky]: CPU ska ju klara det men däremot så kanske fläkten går på högvarv och batteriet går åt som smör.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag har för mig att det finns en inställning för att begränsa CPU-användning men jag kanske minns fel.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Det är en Mac mini, (stationär)...
<[Spooky]> Ska se om jag hittar nått om det..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag läste något i deras forum om att installera programmet genom något annat program som kontrollerar CPU-användning.
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15680
<realubot> InCrease:http://www.calxalot.net/downloads/
<realubot> Vad det nu är.
<realubot> "InCrease is a GUI for installing, configuring, monitoring, and controlling the Folding@home command-line client."
<realubot> Ser inget om att sätta en limit för prollen i screenshotsen men men...
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/3491/201202112338221870x1056.png
<realubot> [Spooky]: FAH ligger på 193% när jag använder systemet normalt.
<realubot> Jag surfar, chattar, IRC:ar, m.m.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag har en Intel Core2Duo E8200.
<einand> realubot: jag är här nu
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok, det där increase verkade inte funka, får kolla på det nån dag sen..
<bittin> realubot, hört att det är bra data i Göteborg
<realubot> einand: vinner man mycket i hastighet på att ha adresser i hosts-filen så systemet slipper anropa ISP:ens DNS-servrar?
<realubot> Eller är det marginellt?
<realubot> bittin: Vad för "bra data"?
<einand> realubot: bara första gången, eftersom din dator cachasr dns uppslagen
<einand> realubot: isf tror jag du vinner mer på att installera en dns server lokalt på datorn, så du slipper underholla din host fil själv
<einand> underhålla
<realubot> einand: Ok, hur länge behåller datorn cachen då?
<einand> realubot: vet jag faktiskt inte, ett par timmar/dagar iaf
<einand> eller tills du startar om den
<einand> realubot: fast tror inte du märker så mycket, om du använder en modern webläsare, så begår den dns uppslag i bakgrunden, så allt är redan gjort tills du klickar på en länk
<einand> och, använder du en annan tjänst, så tror jag inte den byter dns så ofta
<bittin> realubot, Commådore party
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEWvh8KNNFk <<<----- maxjezy tack. folk måste lyssna. 15 år.
<realubot> einand: Aha.
<Umeaboy> einand: Hur fasicken kan jag vara bannad på ETT ställe, men inte på ett annat?
<einand> realubot: så extremt marginelt, tror iaf inte det är värt tiden att underhålla en hostfil
<Umeaboy> Borde inte det gälla var än man loggar in på #swedroid
<Umeaboy> ?
<einand> Umeaboy: inte jag som bannade dig
<Umeaboy> Kom ju in nyss utanför lägenheten.
<realubot> einand: Nä. Maybe not. Jag var bara nyfiken på om det fanns mycket tid att vinna på det.
<Umeaboy> Hej realubot!
<Umeaboy> 'zup?
<einand> realubot: microsekunder, max
<realubot> Umeaboy: Då är ju bara din ip bannad?
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu's ARM-version, flashar den NAND så att disken installeras REN?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Och inte ditt nick.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Typiskt.
<Umeaboy> Får väl starta en VPN då.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Om du byter nick och ip och inte lämnar några andra spår så lär dom ju inte veta att du är du.
<Umeaboy> Ja, men man borde kunna byta nick bara för EN kanal.
<Umeaboy> Att man ghostear alltså.
<Silasle> Bara det att det finns folk från #swedroid här också ;)
<Umeaboy> Silasle: Ja, det är ju bra det.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ blri det mer kontamination.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> blir
<einand> brb
 * Umeaboy lyssnar nu på ZZ-top - Rough boy.flac 320 kbits/s
 * realubot likes ZZ Top.
<CasperN> Poke Chop Sandwich :P
<Umeaboy> realubot: Jag tycker att den låten & Tush & Perl Necklace är de bästa de har gjort.
<Umeaboy> Speciellt den sista.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Tush är bra.
<Umeaboy> JO.
<Umeaboy> Vad står ZZ för i namnet?
<bittin> i really fail: <Marcet> like other lesbians
<Umeaboy> Jag ska logga ut ett tag. Kommer snart in igen.
<CasperN> vad svårt det ska va att lära sig zathura då, mycket nördpoäng att hämta där :P
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<realubot> Zathura?
<realubot> PDF viewer?
<realubot> "PDF viewer with a minimalistic interface zathura is a PDF viewer with a minimalistic and space saving interface. It offers a vim-like experience and has a focus on keyboard interaction. The key bindings, commands and most other settings can be customized.
<realubot> "
<realubot> CasperN: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/zathura.1.html
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> men lär dig alla de du :P
<realubot> Evince har ett ganska minimalistigkt GUI om man tar bort toolbar, sidebar m.m.
<realubot> CasperN: Nej, orkar inte. :)
<CasperN> nä, så svårt är det väl inte, men jag tycker det är löjligt att inte ha en meny om man högerklickar iaf
<CasperN> zathura är lika dumt som tangentbord utan tryck
<realubot> Tanken är väl att komma ifrån högerklick och högerklicksmenyer och enbart ha Keyboard shortcuts.
<CasperN> jo, jag förstår deras syfte, och ja det fungerar väl, men det är inte alltid det snabbaste
<Kurdistan> arch nördar. varför har ni inte något som opensuse studio?
<realubot> Nja. När man har fått kläm på tangentbordet så är det riktigt snabbt.
<CasperN> även om jag satt åtta timmar om dagen och bara bläddra pdf så skulle nog inte zathura bli mitt förstaval
 * realubot likes parcellite.
<realubot> Parcellite är ett av dom bästa programmen som finns. :D
<realubot> SÃ¥ smidigt.
<CasperN> känns som de i sin strävan efter ett minimalt program missat massa vettiga funktioner som ger snabb överblick
#ubuntu-se 2012-02-12
<CasperN> realubot: kan man få parcellite att spara kopiering via markering?
<CasperN> det är ju ett trevligt program, men jag kopierar nästan alltid genom att bara markera
<CasperN> och då ham,nar det inte i parcellite :(
<CasperN> ah
<CasperN> dum jag är, aldrig tänkt på att man kan ställa in saker :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN, klipper är också nice
<realubot> CasperN: Det tror jag inte. Det är om det går att ställa in så att Ubuntu kopierar automatiskt vid kopiering. Då borde ju Parcellite spara också.
<CasperN> parcellite duger nu när jag kom på att man kan ställa in saker
<realubot> Om jag markerar adressfältet och trycker Ctrl+C så sparas ju adressen.
<realubot> i Parcellite.
<Kurdistan> klipper rules :P
<CasperN> realubot: det var en inställning för att få Parcellite att kopiera på markering
<Kurdistan> passar så fint in i kde
<realubot> Så om det som sparas vid markering hamnar i urklippshanteraren så borde ju Parcellite spara det också?
<CasperN> jo ctrl-c är ju standard
<CasperN> men markering brukar inte vara det
<Kurdistan> CasperN, :) kör klipper (jävlas).
<realubot> Ok, men det beror väl på att systemet hanterar markering annorlunda?
<CasperN> nä, inget emot KDE mer än att jag hatar det hårt :)
<realubot> För när man sparar med Ctrl+C eller högerklick och Copy så sparas det ju i Parcellite och det är väl inte programmet som är inblandat i det mer än att Parcellite tar backup på urklippshanteraren, typ?
<CasperN> program som börjar på K får inte komma in på min burk
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ta det lugnt nu innan CasperN klipper till dig. ;)
<Kurdistan> :) det skulle vara intressant
<CasperN> KDE är välutvecklat, men det skulle gärna få vara lite mindre
<Kurdistan> CasperN, vad är det du hatar exakt?
<CasperN> Kurdistan: inget
<Kurdistan> att den är logiskt sammankopplad?
<CasperN> jag ogillar mest KDE för att det är så omfattande
<CasperN> precis som alla DE, men KDE är ju en tungviktare där
<Kurdistan> CasperN, :) ja ibland kan den vara lite för övervälmande
<Kurdistan> CasperN, jag tycker att unity börjar se riktig proffsig ut
<CasperN> annars älskar jag QT apps
<Kurdistan> ubuntu verkar få till det med 12.04
<Kurdistan> känns logiskt byggt
<Kurdistan> CasperN, qt är och föredra.
<Kurdistan> CasperN, glad nyhet till dig och övriga gnome 2 vänner: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/more-classic-gnome-session-lands-in.html
<realubot> CasperN: Det finns ju något som heter Primary selection i Parcellites inställningar. Är inte det highlighted text?
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> alltså markerad
<CasperN> markera något och det kopieras
<CasperN> Kurdistan: snyggt, men jag är färdig med gnome
<CasperN> den kniven de körde i ryggen gick för långt
<Kurdistan> CasperN, openbox eller tiling?
<CasperN> openbox tills vidare
<Kurdistan> CasperN, nice.
<CasperN> jag är ganska nöjd, jag har använt det tidigare
<Kurdistan> CasperN, tror att du också skulle gilla xfce
<Kurdistan> är du van med gnome 2 går det snabbt navigera
<CasperN> kör xfce men inte på min stationära
<Kurdistan> sedan har den sina applets
<realubot> Hur kopierar jag en rad i Terminalen nu?
<realubot> Ctrl+k?
<realubot> Nej. Ctrl+U?
<Kurdistan> realubot, med musen kanske :).
<realubot> Nej. Det är för jobbigt. Det måste gå med tangentbordet.
<Kurdistan> realubot, hur hade du tänkt markera?
<CasperN> en rad?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag vill kopiera hela raden rakt av.
<realubot> Ctrl+Shift+V klistrar ju in en rad. Men hur kopierar man en hel rad i Terminalen?
<realubot> :S
<Kurdistan> realubot, med konsole/terminal så kör man ctrl+shift+c
<CasperN> ctrl-shift-c
<Kurdistan> kopiera
<realubot> Jag får det inte att fungera...
<Kurdistan> v är klistra
<realubot> Den hoppas bara ner till en ny rad. Som om jag tryckt Ctrl+C.
<realubot> Det kanske har att göra med att jag kör Terminator.
<Kurdistan> realubot, fungerar här
<CasperN> vilken terminal kör du då?
<CasperN> sry...
<CasperN> men i terminator är ctrl-shift-c standard
<realubot> Skumt
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Ctrl+Shift+C är copy selected text.
<realubot> Det förklarar ju saken.
<realubot> Jag vill kopiera utan att markera. Jag vill kopiera hela raden markören står på.
<CasperN> det finns det inget för i terminator
<realubot> Ungefär som om man trycker Ctrl+U men jag vill kopiera raden.
<realubot> Hur markerar man text i Terminalen utan musen då?
<CasperN> realubot: det gör du inte i terminator
<realubot> Kasst.
<realubot> GÃ¥r det i vanliga Terminalen?
<realubot> gnome-terminal
<maxjezy> någon som sett filmen J Edgar?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag vill se den.
<realubot> maxjezy: Den ska vara bra. DiCaprio.
<maxjezy> realubot, finns ju online nu
<CasperN> https://answers.launchpad.net/terminator/+question/173772
<CasperN> men ja, det vore en bra funktion
<CasperN> jag har själv funderat på det
<realubot> Öhum, men SvD sågade filmen: http://www.svd.se/kultur/film/bio/film-j-edgar_6643800.svd
<realubot> "Och huvudrollsinnehavaren Leonardo DiCaprio kånkar tappert runt på sin lösmage, uppsminkad till buskisnivå."
<realubot> Haha.
<maxjezy> ah, den verkar lite mörk
<maxjezy> tror det kan vara en lite dassigare DiCaprio
<realubot> Finns online nu. Det var ju också ett sätt att säga det.
<Kurdistan> CasperN, http://davidmadbox.wordpress.com/2011/10/20/madbox-11-10-image-de-test-en-ligne/
<Kurdistan> samma snubbe som står bakom adeskbar
<Kurdistan> kan vara något för dig
<CasperN> äh, jag har det bra som jag har det nu, ska bara bli av med pcmanfm
<realubot> Jösses vad enkelt det är att hitta strömmade filmer.
<CasperN> försökte få in marlin igår med segfault satte stopp för det
<Kurdistan> einand, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=93618
<Kurdistan> I had no real interest in Unity until I saw how convieient it was on the smaller screen of my laptop. The 64 bit alpha set my laptop up really well and the battery life is better than it was with Windows 7. The worst thing about Windows 7 was trying to read the menu, the Unity launcher is so much more usable.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> CasperN: Vad är marlin?
<realubot> Det låter som en trollkarl.
<Kurdistan> realubot, filhanterare
<Kurdistan> likt dolphin och naut...
<Kurdistan> elementary projekt
<Kurdistan> också ett dist man definitiv ska hålla ögonen på
<CasperN> marlin verkar najs men lite för färskt just nu
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Jag kör Ubuntu.
<realubot> Skiter i distar. Ska lära mig Linux ordenligt sedan blir det Arch eller något.
<CasperN> enda man lär sig med arch är att läsa manualer, och det kan man lära sig vart som helst
<Kurdistan> CasperN, :) dina arch kommentarer är så sköna.
<Kurdistan> haha.
<CasperN> jag kör själv arch :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN, är inte storheten med arch pacman?
<CasperN> men jag undrar om inte conary vore bättre än pacman
<realubot> CasperN: Vad menar du med det?
<Kurdistan> CasperN, conary körs av? gentoo?
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> av foresight
<realubot> Jag har fattat det som att fördelen med Arch är att man har större möjlighet att ställa in paketen man installerar?
<CasperN> och rpath, vad det nu är
<Kurdistan> CasperN, juste det finns en i vårt forum som sysslar med foresight om jag inte minns fel
<CasperN> aldrig fatta om rpath är en dist
<Kurdistan> CasperN, kör du något foresight? verkar vara väldigt tyst om den disten.
<CasperN> jag provade foresight ett tag, men det blev kortvarigt då den hårddisken började strula som det låg på
<Kurdistan> realubot, jag är också nyfiken på veta fördelen med arch bortsett från att det är rullande dist men väldigt färska paket
<Kurdistan> cutting edge
<CasperN> conary påminner om pacman, men det är inte lika uppdaterat då det saknas användare
<CasperN> annasr är det säkert ett bättre alternativ då det delar upp paket och bara tar vad den behöver
<Kurdistan> CasperN, okej. det ska tydligen i conary va möjligt gå tillbaks om några paket krånglar för er
<Kurdistan> eller något med den stilen.
<Kurdistan> har jag läst fel?
<CasperN> jag hoppas iaf att conary får en bättre chans än det fått i foresight
<CasperN> det kan man med pacman också, men conary tar inte hem hela paket om det gjorts en ändring på en liten del
<CasperN> om man inte tömmer gammla paket regelbundet så finns de kvar för pacman att nedgradera
<CasperN> annars är det bara att ladda ned igen och köra pacman -U
<CasperN> så nedgraderar man
<Kurdistan> CasperN, coolt.
<Kurdistan> CasperN, hur har stabiliteten varit för dig med arch?
<CasperN> jag har behövt göra det på några paket pga att utvecklingen inte legat i samma tempo på det program jag velat installera, men annars har jag aldrig behövt nedgradera pga att något pajat
<realubot> Fördelarna står här: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Linux_%28Svenska%29
<Kurdistan> hade arch något i klass med opensuse studio kunde man enkelt bygga sitt arch system och inte behöva läsa tonvis med manual
<realubot> Enkelt att bygga paket från source code samt minimal installation.
<realubot> Rolling release.
<DrGrov> Någon som kan rekommendera en bra VPN tjänst?
<CasperN> dte är inte lättare att bygga från källkod i arch än ubuntu
<Kurdistan> bygga biten låter intressant
<CasperN> det är samma sak, bortsett från vad de kallar AUR
<Kurdistan> CasperN, har du byggt från källkod i buntu?
<realubot> Det verkar ju väldokumenterat i.a.f.
<Kurdistan> så du anser att arch och ubuntu är lika lätt i bygga från källkod?
<CasperN> ja, det har väl hänt ett antal gr
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, arch är väl känd för dokumenation. väl i nästintill samma klass som gentoo antar jag.
<CasperN> Kurdistan: vad menar du skulle vara skillnaden då mer än AUR?
<CasperN> om vi bortser från AUR
<Kurdistan> CasperN, är inte aur typ community repo?
<CasperN> AUR är vad som kan bli Package om det fungerar och får röster
<CasperN> annars är AUR tarballs med info för hur det ska byggas
<Kurdistan> CasperN, jaha. så först knådar någon jäkel och om sedan community anser att den är bra så kommer den upp?
<CasperN> så man laddar kort och gott ned en zipfil från aur, öppnar den, går till mappen och kör makepkg -s
<Kurdistan> CasperN, okej, så, aur är arch specifika tarballs?
<CasperN> och sedan när det kompilerat så kör man pacman på paketet
<CasperN> kan man säga ja
<Kurdistan> CasperN, då hänger jag med.
<Kurdistan> CasperN, byggde du arch själv eller körde du archbang?
<CasperN> varje zipfil har en fil som heter pkgbuild som säger vad makepkg ska göra
<CasperN> jag kör med archbangh
<CasperN> det finns en del nackdelar med archbang, bla standardutbudet
<CasperN> men det väger upp nackdelarna med arch linux iso avbild :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN, pkgbuild finns även i buntu
<Kurdistan> ett av många sätt bygga på
<CasperN> gillar man openbox kan man lika gärna börja med archbang
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag rekommenderar inte någon VPN eftersom jag vet för lite om vilka som levererar vad men här är en lista: http://piratbyran.org/index.php?view=forum&a=thread&id=50690
<realubot> DrGrov: Och http://www.piratbyran.org/index.php?view=forum&a=thread&id=50762
<Kurdistan> pbuilder om det är samma sak som pkgbuilder må tro?
<Kurdistan> CasperN, samma sak?
<CasperN> ingen aning
<DrGrov> realubot: Inget att göra med piratism. Vill enbart ha det för anonymitetens skull. För mycket jävelskap kring hela tiden.
<CasperN> AUR bör ses som en säkerhetsrisk iaf
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är väl inte fel att utgå från länkarna i forumet i brist på bättre tips?
<CasperN> man vinner knappt någon tid på det jämfört med att plocka ned källkoden från programprojektens sidor ändå
<CasperN> om målet med AUR inte är att bli förkompilerade paket till paketdatabasen, då tycker jag att det kan kvitta iaf
<CasperN> aja, någon som är påläst om wayland?
<CasperN> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej, absolut inte.
<DrGrov> Men, sovdags
<DrGrov> Hejs svejs
<realubot> Hej svejs.
<CasperN> vad kommer wayland att innebära?
 * realubot har glömt vad wayland är.
<CasperN> för slutanvändare alltså?
<CasperN> ersättare till X11?
<realubot> Ah, just det.
<CasperN> kommer det bli fem år då man måste köra både X och wayland pga portningar som går långsamt, kommer wayland få stöd av grafikkortstillverkare, kommer icc profiler fungera till allt? kommer allt renderas snabbare med hjälp av grafikkort?
<CasperN> och när kommer det?
<realubot> Varför kommer det?
<Kurdistan> CasperN, jag tror wayland kommer bli toppen.
<Kurdistan> ja, grafikkorttillverkare kommer porta till wayland
<Kurdistan> då även fedora och indirekt/direkt redhat stödjer det
<CasperN> jag har ingen aning om hur det fungerar, men det blir säkert bra
<Kurdistan> så det är inte bara ubuntu/canonical
<Kurdistan> CasperN, det är intel som ligger bakom wayland.
<Kurdistan> om jag nu inte är ute cyklar
<CasperN> jag vill veta mer, och gärna få det förklarat så jag kan börja hypa det
<Kurdistan> CasperN, den har fått positiv respons från spelgurus
<Kurdistan> länge sedan jag läste, men av det jag förstått är folk positiva.
<CasperN> ja, men varför
<Kurdistan> CasperN, http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<Kurdistan> kanske bra start läsa
<CasperN> jag vill ju hoppas att det blir bättre för allt som har med grafik att göra, men hur kommer sånt att fungera när det väl börjar användas
<CasperN> mjo, jag läser där, men det säger mig inte mycket
<Kurdistan> CasperN, compositor saker kommer som jag förstått vara mycke smidigare med wayland än x
<Kurdistan> CasperN, jag vet för vara ärligt ganska begränsad. men jag vet att phoronix täcker upp väldigt bra. orkar dock ej läsa allt därifrån om wayland. :)
<Kurdistan> nu ska man i alla fall lägga sig. ta hand om varandra.
<Kurdistan> CasperN, var snäll mot maxjezy och realubot. :)
 * CasperN tar fram piskan
<CasperN> sov gott Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> :)
<realubot> CasperN: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_%28display_server_protocol%29
<CasperN> så om wayland körs och ett program kräver x server så blir wayland comp ett till lager
<CasperN> men om programmet är kompitabelt med wayland så kommer en massa "lager" att försvinna?
<realubot> "As of November 2010, Nvidia has no plans to support it in their proprietary drivers."
<CasperN> wayland blir alltså ett meningslöst backend för x server till att börja med
<CasperN> eller kommer wayland förbättra något därimellan?
<realubot> "What's different now is that a lot of infrastructure has moved from the X server into the kernel (memory management, command scheduling, mode setting) or libraries (cairo, pixman, freetype, fontconfig, pango etc) and there is very little left that has to happen in a central server process. ... [An X server has] a tremendous amount of functionality that you must support to claim to speak the X protocol, yet nobody 
<CasperN> men tills att allting är wayland clienter, så kommer bakåtkompitabiliteten med x server inte att förbättra något för x server?
<CasperN> eller kommer wayland tillföra något mer där?
<CasperN> vad det nu skulle vara
<realubot> CasperN: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html
<realubot> CasperN: Jag fattar det som att Wayland inte tillför någonting till X utan ersätter X.
<realubot> Och bakåtkompabiliteten bara möjliggör att använda X tillsammans med Wayland. Äh, jag vet inte.
<CasperN> jo, men om hälften av alla utvecklare börjar stödja wayland som ersättning, och hälften inte uppdaterar sina program av någon anledning, kommer dessa då bara att bli sämmre pga wayland?
<CasperN> aja
<CasperN> det blir nog bra
<realubot> "Wayland is a complete window system in itself, but even so, if we're migrating away from X, it makes sense to have a good backwards compatibility story. With a few changes, the Xorg server can be modified to use wayland input devices for input and forward either the root window or individual top-level windows as wayland surfaces. The server still runs the same 2D driver with the same acceleration code as it does w
<realubot> Det kanske är en fördel...
<CasperN> återstår att se om det blir så då
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Vad ska vi göra för att hjälpa Wayland?
<einand> nVidia stöder inte Wayland
<einand> dewt är synd
<CasperN> bojkotta windows såklart
<CasperN> nvidia får allt ändra sig
<CasperN> hurvida nvidia stödjer x server kan man ju dock debattera :)
<bittin> har gråtit, tagit överdos av läkemedel skärt mig själv, druckit kaffe och te och ätit ballerina kex
<arand> naturell eller mint?
<bittin> naturell
<arand> omnom :D
<bittin> mja viktigare att veta vad jag fikar än att diskutera mitt självskade bettende
<CasperN> du blir fet av kex
<bittin> jag väger 65kg
<bittin> tror det är lugnt
<CasperN> mjo
<CasperN> fast diabetes kan du iaf drabbas av, så ta det lungt med kexen ändå
<CasperN> bittin: kan du inte försöka dejta någon som är "normal" istället för att leta efter en c64 galen brud som gillar japansk anime sex? jag tror det skulle räcka till att börja med, om du nu mår så skit som det verkar
<bittin> CasperN, hon gillar väl inte c64or?
<CasperN> inte vet jag, men vad nu dina krav är
<CasperN> att försöka få ihop det med någon som bor 100 mil bort utan att känna varandra mer än via nätet låter svårt
<bittin> endel verkar ha lyckas
<CasperN> iof känner jag en tjej som pendlar gbg-usa för att träffa sin pojkvän med jämnan, tror de träffades via något nätforum eller spel, så det häner väl
<einand> CasperN: jag lyckades
<einand> CasperN: jag träffa min tjeej på nätet, när jag bodde i amsterdam, och hon i skåne
<bittin> jag misslyckades och blev ledsen
<CasperN> urpositiv låt till bittin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6wpxCEWYmo&feature=related
<CasperN> eller inte, men är man deppig så vill iaf jag ha deppig musik
<CasperN> dessutom är det mitt favoritband enligt last.fm :)
<bittin> känner igen videon
<bittin> av nån skum andledning
<bittin> ah
<bittin> tror jag hört den där låten förut
<CasperN> I love you baby! var ett skitnajs svenskt band som aldrig slog igenom
<CasperN> men jag verkligen tokälskar alla låtar de någonsin gjort
<bittin> =)
<bittin> orkar inte lyssna på nåt nu dock
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<CasperN> mest kända blev de pga att efukt hade med en låt i en bisarr bajsporr film eller något
<Umeaboy> Sångerskan Whitney Houston, 43 år är död.
<Umeaboy> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article14359603.ab
<CasperN> knark?
<Umeaboy> Jupp.
<Umeaboy> Mest troligtvis överdos.
<CasperN> nu ska väl en läkare straffas för det då
<Markslap> Umeaboy: 48 år blev hon.
<Umeaboy> Sorry.
<Umeaboy> 48.
<bittin> vadfan behöver man tjejer till då det finns tjocka karlar som kan tracka SID
<CasperN> känns som att  MOS 6581 ska spela bara för att du sa det
<bittin> CasperN, det gör det ju
<bittin> lyssnar på bästa låten från c64 compot på Datastorm :>
<bittin> http://galaga.hg5.gu.se/tmp/ds2012c64.zip
<bittin> 200 toppisar och en folkis!
<bittin> funderar på om man ska ta på sig hörlurar
<bittin> vet inte om mina grannar tycker om att man loopar SID på högsta volym en 0400
<CasperN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4hpTK8a3uU
<CasperN> svårslaget
<CasperN> och varje gång jag hör den låten hoppar jag vidare till neo tokyo soundtracket http://www.neotokyohq.com/nt_music_player.html
<bittin> lyssnar på SIDar som släpptes igår
<bittin> det gäller att hålla sig ajour med databögandet
<CasperN> trött och seg, en kopia av dagen väntar imorgon, bäst man sover så man inte missar reprisen
<CasperN> gnatt
<Umeaboy> Är det någon här som vet ett bra & säkert sätt att få ner en flv-fil utan att tappa kvalité?
<Umeaboy> Jag har använt Firefox-tillägget kallat downloadhelper, men det blir lite sämre kvalité.
<Umeaboy> http://svtplay.se/v/2706681/melodifestivalen/sonja_alden_-_i_din_himmel?sb,k176192,1,f,-1
<Umeaboy> Det ska ju vara gratis att ladda ner den med tanke på att man betala licens för att se dem gratis.
<arand> Hmm, jag brukar använda flashgot, men jag tror det mer handlar om att du missar och laddar ner en LQ fil, vad jag vet är det ingen konversation i nedladdningfångare...
<Umeaboy> arand: Det finns en funktion så att man använder ffmpeg för att konvertera.
<Umeaboy> Det kan man göra samtidigt.
<Barre> tjenis
<andol> Barre: Godagens
<Barre> allt bra med andol ?
<andol> Barre: Jorå, ljuvligt vacker vinterdag (nysnö, solsken, etc) här i Linköping, så borde nästan ta och släpa mig utomhus snart.
<andol> Hur står det till uppe i 08-land då?
<Barre> samma lika, några minusgrader och strålande Sol,
<Barre> solen lyste till och med i morse när jag åkte till kontoret :) det är enklare att vara glad när solen lyser
<andol> gött mos :)
<andol> Men vad gör du på kontoret idag?
<Barre> har ett sjukt schema fram till och med slutet av april. måste jobba mycket, och för att få ett lagom tempo på vardagarna och hinna med att leverera kvalitet i det man gör så får jag göra lite administrativa prylar på söndagen.
<Barre> åker till kontoret för att inte störa eller bli störd av barn och fru...
<andol> Ah
<delhage> det är farligt att jobba så mycket
<Barre> delhage: jag tror inte det, jag tror det är farligt att jobba fel. Sen är det lättare att jobba fel när man jobbar mycket
<Barre> delhage: snart dags för sjösättning?
<madbear> bacon... is good for me
<itmannen> En snabbtitt innan mässan börjar.
<madbear> men itmannen då
<itmannen> Ja vad är det
<madbear> sitter du och chatar i guds hus?
<itmannen> Stämmer bra det
<madbear> :D
<madbear> vad går en mässa ut på?
<madbear> har prästen skrivit ett nytt tal varje gång?
<itmannen> Jo det är nya tal varje gång
<madbear> kan du inte återberätta här i realtid?
<itmannen> Nja. Blir lite jobbigt :)
<itmannen> Men nu börjar folket komma. Ha det bra kanalen
<Barre> På två timmar har "unread mail" minskat från 268 till 4 och todo-listan minskat från 23 til 7 \o/
<delhage> Barre: i maj
<Barre> så sent? vaffö.. isen lär ju släppa sent i mars/tidigt april..
<madbear> Barre: du läser snabbt :P
<Barre> madbear: de flesta är redundant information utan actions. Skumma igenom och sen slänga. Det är fövånandsvärt lite mail som faktiskt är intressant info och som krävar att jag tar action eller behöver vidarebefodra till berörda parter.
<Barre> s/flesta/mesta/
<phnom> Morrn
<haffe> Morgon.
<ePax> 0_o
<Bear> -_-
<Philip5> här var det drag
<Philip5> *_*
<markus> hej alla
<markus> nån mer som kör sandy bridge som inbyggd grafik. skulle vilja veta hur man gör för att få det att fungear snyggt?
<Philip5> om du har ett moderkort som har utgång får sandy bridge-grafiken så borde det funka som vanligt
<markus> ja men det är buggigt. i alla fall i kde4
<markus> kan testa gnome och se om det ser bättre ut
<markus> det såg bättre ut i gnome shell faktiskt
<markus> har kernel 3.2 nu
<markus> måste fixa lite extensions
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jag har ingen erfarenhet av det för jag har inget sånt moderkort
<Kurdistan> hej kanalen
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hej guru.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  hej min lärljunge
<Kurdistan> vad görs?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, mästerkocken har du märkt att nm widget har fixats? dvs knapparna. :)
<swecarp> presis vaknat efter en middags lur
<Kurdistan> swecarp, nice :). så vad kommer gurun hitta på idag?
<markus> jag flydde till kde när gnome 3 kom
<swecarp> skall försöka få lite mat nu
<markus> nu är jag tillbaka på gnome 3.2 med lite extensions men det känns inte perfekt
<Kurdistan> markus, vad var det för fel på kde?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, smaklig måltid.
<swecarp> tackar
<markus> krångligt. t.ex. notifieringar.
<markus> många småsaker
<markus> t.ex. när man ska dölja notifieringsytan så tar det lång tid att förstå vilken ikon man ska klicka på
<Kurdistan> markus, krångligt? systeminställning -> skrivbordssökning och där avmarkerar du nepomuk
<markus> har det med saken att göra?
<Kurdistan> sedan i start och avslutning avmarkerar du nepomuk
<Kurdistan> markus, ja det har det.
<markus> om jag klickar på datum / mina drives i notifieringsytan måste jag klicka på samma ikon igen för att minimera
<markus> man kan inte bara ta bort notifieringsytan
<Kurdistan> Markslap, notifieringen är widget
<Kurdistan> du kan visst ta bort den
<markus> Kurdistan: hur får jag då reda på hur lång tid det är kvar när jag kopierar filer från en hårddisk till en annan?
<Kurdistan> menar markus ej Markslap
<Kurdistan> Markslap, du kan ju ställa in vad notifieringen ska visa
<Kurdistan> fasiken menar igen markus :)
<markus> jag vill inte ställa in jag vill att det ska fungera
<markus> kde är bra men lite för krångligt osv
<Kurdistan> markus, det fungerar bra. jag har ej upplevt några probs.
<Kurdistan> markus, om du gillar gnome 3.2 testa köra fork av gnome shell cinnamon eller vad den heter
<markus> den disten som gillar att ta över ens webbläsare?
<Kurdistan> markus, hur menar du?
<markus> mint installerade jag en gång. det var jobbigt för dom ändrade sökning från google till mint-reklam
<markus> var jättejobbigt att ta bort
<Kurdistan> menar du att de hellre vill köra en annan sökmotor än google?
<markus> gillar inte riktigt forkarp åd et sättet
<markus> nej, jag vill inte köra mints egna sötmotor
<markus> med reklam
<Kurdistan> markus, sökmotorn du klagar på är en open utan reklam
<Kurdistan> samt att de ej säljer ens information
<markus> jag vet inte men den var jättesvår att ta bort
<markus> och mycket sämre än google
<Kurdistan> markus, mint får pengar av utvecklarna genom komma med sökmotorn från start
<markus> ja och superkass och svår att få väck
<Kurdistan> jag är ej förtjust av mint, men jag förstår att cinnamon börjar bli populärt hos gnome 2 förvirrade.
<markus> ja hoppas på att gnome3 blir bättre tror jag + bra stöd för extensions som kan göra det man vill
<markus> det verkar dock inte ha mognat nog ännu
<Kurdistan> markus, var det detta du tyckte var svårt? http://www.itworld.com/software/230127/change-default-search-engine-linux-mint-12
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> markus, kör unity :).
<markus> jag försökte mycket och folk var lika förvirrade, testade saker som inte fungera
<markus> det ska inte vara svårare än att gå in i inställningarna i firefox för att byta
<markus> dom hade hackat till det på något sätt
<Kurdistan> markus, :) kör unity.
<markus> suger fett P
<markus> :P
<markus> varför vill jag söka på massa program som jag inte ha installerade när jag vill starta ett?
<Kurdistan> markus, unity är grym.
<markus> nä gnome 3.8 blir säker superbra
<markus> får bara vänta några år :P
<Kurdistan> markus, kör du xfce/xubuntu
<Kurdistan> så har du något som påminner om ditt gnome 2
<markus> nej jag kör kubuntu med gnome shell :D
<Kurdistan> kubuntu med gnome shell? :)
<Kurdistan> galning :P
<markus> ja installerade kubuntu och sen lagt på gnome :-)
<Kurdistan> kubuntu har netbook variant
<markus> vill egentligen bara ha vanliga fönsterlister med workspaces, något snabbt sätt att starta program genom att skriva dem + favoriter
<markus> + nån slags menu är väl ok
<Kurdistan> markus, kör xfce, lxde eller bara vm i form openbox.
<Kurdistan> samtliga är snabba
<markus> jag kör gnome3 nu med lite extensions, ska testa det ett tag
<Kurdistan> markus, kör du dessa jag nämnt och installerar synapse
<ePax> kör utan GUI så blir det ännu snabbare dock 20 bakåt i tiden
<Kurdistan> så kan du enkelt direkt komma åt dina program via tangenten
<markus> jag tycker att windows 7 är okej. är dock otroligt störande att det inte finns vettiga workspaces
<Kurdistan> samma som superkey i gnome shell
<markus> alltid rör sig så mycket i gnome shell
<markus> t.ex. när man trycker superkey
<ePax> markus: Då får du köra då gnome 2 med gnome-do det verkar vara det du vill ha...
<markus> typ :P
<markus> :)
<Kurdistan> markus, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/semantic-launcher-synapse-sees-release/
<Kurdistan> ePax, synapse äger gnome do
<ePax> Kurdistan: Har inte testat det men gnome-do är uber bra :D
<markus> ska köra ubuntus tjofräs nu
<Kurdistan> ePax, :) testa synapse och döm själv.
<Kurdistan> synapse utvecklas kontinuerligt medan gnome do har halkat efter
<ePax> Kurdistan: Är nöjd med gnome 3... unity spökar lite så det blev gnome 3
<Kurdistan> ePax, okej. smaken är som baken :).
<Kurdistan> själv föredrar jag kde :).
<Kurdistan> ePax, jag tror du kommer gilla unity med 12.04. :)
<ePax> Kurdistan: KDE är lite som apple... man kan inte ändra ett skit
<ePax> :D
<Kurdistan> ePax, hehe tycker du det? jag tycker man kan göra vad man vill med kde.
<Kurdistan> sedan är det enkelt att ändra och hämta nya teman eller vad man nu vill
<ePax> Kurdistan: KDE är ok men det är smaksak. Jag gillar Gnome i alla dess former :D
<Kurdistan> ePax, jag gillade gnome 2 skarpt, men jag kan inte ens jämföra gnome med kde.
<Kurdistan> kde är för mig hästlängder bättre uppbyggt
<ePax> Kurdistan: Det är vad du tycker.
<ePax> hmzz... Det tar evigheter att uppgradera FreeBSD
<Kurdistan> ePax, :) exakt.
<Kurdistan> ePax, kör du det på servern?
<ePax> Mmm
<ePax> Dualcore atom server :D haha
<ePax> Den orkar mer än vad man kan tro
<Kurdistan> :)
<markus> kör på cinnamon ett tag. det är ju i alla fall användbart
<markus> behöver bara komma på hur jag installerar ett annat theme som inte är DDR-grått
<ePax> EEE Box, atom dualcore 4 gig minne med ubuntu 11.10, + 3 virtuella servrar, freebsd, centos och debian
<Kurdistan> Markslap, jag tror man är bunden till cinnamon teman tyvärr
<Kurdistan> ePax, :) du har fullt upp med andra ord.
<markus> Kurdistan: japp det finns ett antal sådana som ser helt okej ut
<markus> jag gillar gnome3s defaultstil på fönsterlister
<markus> _ [ ] X
<ePax> Kurdistan: Nej då... Har nagios3 för det... rätt så praktiskt...
<Kurdistan> Markslap, kommer bli arg på mig. jag använder tyvär tab :).
<markus> haha :)
<Kurdistan> markus, okej nice.
<Kurdistan> ePax, nördiga grejer :).
<Kurdistan> ni som kör server, vad kör ni på era servrar?
<markus> gnome shell har ett extremt fint sätt att installera extensions på. man går bara in på en sida och klickar på install och så kan man enabla/disabla dom från den sidan
<ePax> Kurdistan: Praktiska saker... Att få mail på mobilen om någontign spökar...
<Kurdistan> markus, sant. den lär bli ännu bättre med tiden. är väl bara tidsfråga innan den blir så bra att gnome 2 förvirrade hittar hem.
<Kurdistan> ePax, :) köra server för det? (jävlas).
<maxjezy> tjena!
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, tjena mästerkocken.
<ePax> Kurdistan: Nej då... Apache, mysql och lite annat körs på servern med... ubuntu är lite som home media center med smb xbmc ovh lite till
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) har du märkt skillnad med nätverks widgeten?
<maxjezy> tjena grillmästarn Kurdistan !
<maxjezy> nej?
<maxjezy> jag har iofs inte kollat in den tidigarE
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, har du uppdaterrat något? :)
<maxjezy> inte sen igår
<markus> Kurdistan: skulle vilja ha det bästa från gnome3 shell, cinnamon och ubuntus egna (global menus verkar fräckt)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, knapparna har fixats.
<Kurdistan> markus, :) kanske får skapa en sådan dist?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, http://i.imgur.com/ASQqD.png
<Kurdistan> om du ej har uppdaterat ännu ta en titt och du kommer märka skillnad
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=26358
<Kurdistan> ePax, nice.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, exakt det kommer ej se så efter du uppdaterat ditt system
<Kurdistan> och sedan loggat ut/in alterantiv starta om burkis.
<markus> Kurdistan: kanske =) jag är nog lite mindre reaktionär än gnome3-gänget
<markus> Kurdistan: kanske =) jag är nog lite mindre reaktionär än cinnamon-gänget
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, har du liten skärm?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, yes laptop.
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> tyckte det såg tight ut i panelen
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :).
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du har ful typsnitt :P.
<maxjezy> räcker det inte men en webläsare där?
<maxjezy> neeej!
<maxjezy> snyggt
<maxjezy> mitt är ju ubuntus egna
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du kan få till den ännu snyggare
<maxjezy> näe
<maxjezy> not possible
<Kurdistan> gå in på programutseende
<Kurdistan> yes possible :)
<maxjezy> vi röstar
<Kurdistan> sedan teckensnitt
<maxjezy> alla som tycker mitt är snyggare än Kurdistan skriver 123
<Kurdistan> tryck på aktivera
<maxjezy> de som  tycker Kurdistan har snyggare skriv 927
<Kurdistan> använd återgiv... (markera) och ta RGB
<markus> nu dog hela cinnamon :D
<Kurdistan> Antydanstil ta fullständigt
<markus> vad är det jag ska döda för att jag ska kunna logga in igen, kdm eller?
<markus> testar med det
<Kurdistan> sedan markera tvinga teckensnittens ... välj storlek som passar dig
<Kurdistan> Markslap, sudo service kdm stop
<Kurdistan> sudo service kdm start
<Kurdistan> ? :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nää
<maxjezy> mitt är awesome
<Kurdistan> markus, vem tycker du har finast typsnitt/teckensnitt? :)
<Kurdistan> min http://i.imgur.com/ASQqD.png  eller maxjezy http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=26358
<realubot> God morgon.
<Kurdistan> realubot, du ska döma :). vår rättvisa domare.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad?
<Kurdistan> vem har finast teckensnitt? :)
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Jag ser bara din bild?
<realubot> Eller nej. Jag ser.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, försök nu inte myta med PM till realubot :).
<realubot> Det var inte så lätt.
<realubot> Jag tycker nog att Kurdistans teckensnitt är mer lättläst men maxjezys är snyggare på något sätt.
<Kurdistan> realubot, blää du går ju bara på det som du ser från xchat
<Kurdistan> jag kör freesans där med och han har istället tagit fetstil på sin
<Kurdistan> :) min är tydligare och snyggast :P.
<realubot> Jag gillar Kurdistans svarta panel bättre än maxjezys standardpanel.
<markus> hej
<markus> nu har jag startat om allt
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej. Jag gick på det jag såg i network-rutan också.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) bra då vinner jag.
<Kurdistan> realubot, network rutan är maxjezy ej hur det ska se ut.
<Kurdistan> knapparna är trasiga på hans
<Kurdistan> det fixar sig efter uppdatering :)
<realubot> markus: Livet är inte som en dator. Det går inte att starta om.
<markus> Kurdistan: du kör med global meny va? fungerar det bra eller buggar det?
<Kurdistan> realubot, vi tog skärmdumpen för egentligen ingen "tävlan" utan jag ville bara visa för maxjezy förändringen som gjort med nm widgeten
<markus> realubot: en dator är som li
<Kurdistan> Markslap, jag kör kubuntu :).
<realubot> Aha.
<markus> vet
<Kurdistan> :( för snabb med tab. Markslap kommer se massa röda saker idag.
<Kurdistan> markus, alla ställen med Markslap är riktad åt dig :P.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, systeminställningar -> arbetsytans utseende -> skrivbordstema. ändra till oxygen.
<Kurdistan> då :) ser det fina ut hos dig
<markus> är jag maxjezy idag också?
<Kurdistan> markus, :) nej, bara Markslap :).
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, eller alt+f1 och skriv: skrivbordstema
<Kurdistan> eller alt+f2
<Kurdistan> :)
<markus> egentligen borde jag avinstallera kde och installera vanliga ubuntu
<markus> jag kör cinnamon med konsole t.ex.
<Kurdistan> markus, gör så.
<Kurdistan> :)
<markus> konsole är kde:s terminalprogram
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) ta skärmdump på en av dina skrivbord och jag min. får vi se :P vem som har finast.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> http://imgur.com/SMLiX
<markus> pratar du med maxjezy ?
<Kurdistan> markus, yes. :)
<Kurdistan> men maxjezy :P gömmer sig.
<markus> om du trycker på i-ikonen i panelen... kan du då minimera rutan som kommer upp på annat sätt än att trycka på samma ikon igen?
<realubot> Jag antar att Console använder bash som Terminal. Så det har väl ingen betydelse om man kör Console eller Terminal?
<realubot> Kärt barn har många namn liksom...
<markus> realubot: gillar gnome bättre än kde-saker
<markus> dessutom störande att ha massa inställningsprogram för kde i menyerna som egentligen inte har någon effekt eftersom jag inte använder kde
<Kurdistan> markus, ja, det finns ju längst upp till höger när man öppnar ett program
<Kurdistan> där finns stängt/åsterställ/minimera
<markus> okej =)
<Kurdistan> markus, eller förstod jag dig fel?
<markus> nej men jag tyckte det var svårt att minimera många av de där rutorna som ploppade upp från ikonerna
<markus> t.ex. för filöverföringar och kalender
<markus> eller öka/minska volym
<markus> om man glömt vilken ikon man tryckte på för att få upp informationen
<markus> för man var tvungen att trycka på samma igen
<Kurdistan> markus, jaha du menar så.
<Kurdistan> du vill ha något liknande även hos dessa?
<markus> ingen big deal man användargränsnittet var inte idiotsäkrat där kände jag :P
<Kurdistan> markus, du kan framföra det som förslag för kde gänget
<markus> har inte orken/tid att engagera mig för att framföra det på ett konstruktivt sätt + etablera de relationer som krävs
<Kurdistan> markus, du vet om du öppnar kmix och sedan trycker på annat minimerar den automatisk
<markus> super
<Kurdistan> det blir då inte förvirrande anser jag
<Kurdistan> om du inte har några program igång och bara trycker på skrivbordet försvinner det
<markus> Kurdistan: så du menar om jag börjar använda ett annat fönster så minimeras notiferingsytan eller liknande?
<Kurdistan> så jag vet ej om jag ser nödvändigheten med det
<markus> kom ihåg att den fortsatte att vara ovanför mina program som jag använde
<Kurdistan> markus, brb ska försöka spela in och låt mig se om vi förstår varandra
<markus> om du vill men du behöver verkligen inte lägga ner tid
<markus> men skulle också vilja spela in. vad använder du för program?
<Kurdistan> markus, det verkar som bara tid/kalender ej gör det.
<Kurdistan> markus, jag använder mig av recordmydesktop
<Kurdistan> men finns andra som säkerligen är bättre
<Kurdistan> eller så kör man direkt från terminalen utan GUI
<einand> så
<einand> då sitter man med en arch installation på gång
<markus> einand: varför arch?
<einand> markus: för jag gillar den
<markus> jag tycker arch verkar bra men jag vet inte varför.
<markus> kanske för archlinuxarm + det verkar vara enkelt att förstå sig på
<einand> rullande releaser och stabilare än ubuntu
<Kurdistan> markus, https://www.dropbox.com/s/kjmmrz6rcihy40b/test.avi
<Kurdistan> sorry för :) ljudet jag har ej orkat fixa störande ljudet. sedan är videon kass.
<Kurdistan> men jag tror du förstår
<einand> gillar hur löjligt lätt det var att dra in en krypterad disk med arch
<Kurdistan> einand, stabilare än ubuntu vette tusan om arch är.
<einand> Kurdistan: fungerar bättre iaf
<einand> och mindre strul
<Kurdistan> det är svårt att cutting edge/bleedge edge skulle vara stabilare.
<einand> gammal buggig mjukvara är värre"
<Kurdistan> markus, som du ser är det bara kalender som ej minimerar när man klickar på skrivbordet eller annat program
<Kurdistan> einand, har du kört nu bumblee 3?
<einand> Kurdistan: påväg
<Kurdistan> einand, :) du går miste om alla kernel patchar ubuntu kommer med
<einand> som gör världen sämre
<Kurdistan> :P de som kör ubuntu 12.04 kommer åtnjuta längre batteritid än archare :P.
<einand> pfft
<markus> Kurdistan: lol nice video :D
<einand> om patcharna är nått bra, kommer dom leta sig in i vanilla kernel
<markus> jag gillar ubuntu för att så många gör paket till ubuntu
<phnom> <3 arch
<einand> ubuntu har ju fördelen att dom snor paketen från debian, så kan dom sedan koncentera sig på roligare paket
<Kurdistan> markus, videon ser för jävligt ut. får :) ta mecka sedan. finns bättre kommando för det med mindre strul.
<Kurdistan> tror kanske effekterna som jag kör med knasar till det när jag kör recordmydesktop
<Kurdistan> einand, ja, sedan patchar man debian paketen.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=26359
<markus> tror det blir att installera ubuntu utan k snart.
<maxjezy> mitt är snyggare
<einand> Kurdistan: vad är det för ubuntu specifika patchar i 12.04 då som är så bra?
<Kurdistan> markus, nu vet jag varför videon ser konstig ut valde fel när jag kodade om med winff :)
<Kurdistan> einand, menar du med kärnan?
<einand> ja
 * markus kör med 3.2
<einand> jag kör med 3.2 med
<Kurdistan> einand, det märks att du ej kompilerat kärna i ubuntu
<Kurdistan> ubuntu har så mycket patchar i sina kärnor att det är svårt nämna alla
<markus> Kurdistan: är det något problem eller?
<einand> Kurdistan: ja, jag vet att dom har en massa patchar, jag fråga specifikt efter vilka som ger bättre batteri tid
<markus> hehe, varför har dom det? verkar ju onödigt. bättre att kör på det som herr thordvalds har lagt dit
<Kurdistan> einand, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git;a=summary
<markus> Kurdistan: men där har du ju arm-patchar också?
<einand> markus: dom har lite patchar för bland annat säkerhet, som fungerar bättre med deras egna system
<Kurdistan> einand, http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/project/ubuntu-kernel/list/
<einand> Kurdistan: kan inte öppna länkar just nu
<spacebug-> yo Philip5 !
<markus> omg
<Kurdistan> einand, patchen för batteritid finns med 3.2.5 redan
<Philip5> spacebug-: yo
<markus> startade openarena i 3 sekunder och nu har jag upplösning som på 80-talet
<Kurdistan> innan dess lade ubuntu till patchen själv
<Kurdistan> einand, ubuntu har gjort mycket arbete på andra fronter för batteritiden och då är det inte bara kärnan
<Kurdistan> jag har ju tidigare länkat det åt dig
<phnom> markus: 80x24?
<markus> nästan :)
<Philip5> markus: fast det är nog ingen som sagt att sandy bridge är något monster för spel direkt
<markus> Philip5: jag har alltså avslutat openarena och det är fortfarande samma upplösning
<einand> Kurdistan: japp, men jag kör inte specielt mycket av den mjukvaran
<markus> openarena fungerar bra
<salmiak> är det svårt att kompilera kärna, om man skulle få lust menar jag ?
<einand> brb, skall starta upp i mitt arch system
<einand> salmiak: njea, både ja och nej
<markus> salmiak: du kan nog få något som fungerar utan större problem
<salmiak> okej.
<Philip5> salmiak: fråga Kurdistan. han är l33t kernel haxxor
<markus> jag har inte gnome-terminal :(
<Kurdistan> Philip5, saknat dig guru. men jag kommer ägga dig ändå :).
<Philip5> ;P
<salmiak> det kan ju vara trevligt att testa nån dag. att ta bort allt stöd för sånnt man inte har eller så
<Kurdistan> salmiak, nej det är inte svårt kompilera. tar bara tid.
<Philip5> salmiak: det är lättare än man kanske tror
<Philip5> men att veta vad allt som går att tweaka är kan vara mer att läsa på
<Kurdistan> salmiak, det du själv behöver göra tar kortare tid än 10-15 min.
<salmiak> aha
<Kurdistan> resten sköter sig och det är det som är tidskrävande
<markus> någon som har koll på hur jag ändrar upplösningen?
<salmiak> datorn står på resten av dan och kompilerar då typ?
<Philip5> typ
<Kurdistan> salmiak, för mig tog det typ 3 h.
<Philip5> beror på hur snabb burk man har
<markus> finns det inte någon tangentbordskombination som ändrar upplösningen?
<markus> jag har för mig att det fanns på min tid
<markus> ctrl + eller något
<salmiak> markus: jo jag har nått minne av det... att man kunde växla mellan de man hade med ctrl (eller vad det var) och + ja
<markus> Det kanske inte var Xorg?
<markus> jag har så låg upplösning att inte ens menyn får plats så jag kan starta programmet för att ändra upplösning
<salmiak> markus: Jag skulle gissa att det är nått man får slå på först så det funkar eller? ungefär som ctrl-alt-backspace (eller vad det var) för att starta om x
<phnom> markus: xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto om det är en laptop
<markus> phnom: tack, hittade programmet på ett annat sätt
<markus> nu har jag "Accepterat" denna upplösningen som är mycket bättre och högre (1920x1200 istället för 640x480)
<markus> blev inte arg eller något pga denna förbättring
<phnom> ?
<salmiak> markus: det är nog ctrl-alt-+ (på numeriska delen) som man byter upplösning med ja. "Ctrl-Alt-KP+    Next mode "
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Haha
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Vackert med feltabbningarna. :D
<Kurdistan> Markslap, :) sorry.
<markus> salmiak: fungerar inte.. har inte använt det på några år
<markus> men jag kanske inte ha flera upplösningar i min config.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  hur är det o vise man
<Kurdistan> swecarp, chattar lite med några av Philip5 vänner.
<Kurdistan> de skvallrar om hur :P lat Philip5 är.
<swecarp> :-)
<realubot> Hur många Tor-noder finns det i Sverige?
<realubot> Hur många sv. Tor-adresser finns det?
<markus> Hur många heter Tor i Sverige?
<einand> realubot: spelar det någon roll?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  han är inte lat bara arbetsskygg
<Kurdistan> swecarp, haha.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jag kör grsynk mellan 2 mappar och jag får det inte att stämma får inte med alla filer  vad kan vara fel ser inget uppenbart fel i inställningarna
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) fråga guru Philip5.
<Kurdistan> jag håller på lär mig lite mer knåddddda :P
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  får vel fråga Philip5
<salmiak> realubot: i min ideala fantasivärld skulle det inte ens vara möjligt att ta reda på hur många tor-noder det finns...  ;-)
<einand> alla tor noder talar ju om att dom är toor noder så du akan blocka dom om du vill
<Philip5> jag använder bara rsync
<Philip5> ibland
<realubot> einand: Tja. Det är intressant att veta hur många sv. ip-adresser som Tor innehållet.
<einand> jag kör rsync för all min överförin
<swecarp> Philip5:  du använde digicam
<realubot> *innehåller
<Philip5> swecarp: ja
<einand> vad är det för skit packet jag måste installera för att få xorg i arch då
<andol> einand: Njae, i sådant fall tror jag att du och jag använder order alla lite olika - https://www.torproject.org/docs/bridges
<realubot> Om t.ex. FRA sniffar trafik som går in och ut ur Sverige så innebär ju det ökad risk att trafiken sniffas om en person använder en utländsk Tor-nod.
<realubot> Det är då kanske mer anonymt att inte använda Tor ö.h.t. om man bortser från sajtens registrering av besökarnas ip.
<Philip5> swecarp: vadå då?
<phnom> einand: xorg-xserver
<realubot> salmiak: Det är det nog. :)
<einand> no targer found xorg-zserver
<einand> xserver
<phnom> einand: Nä, den hette inte det tydligen.
<realubot> salmiak: Om Tor slumpar nod så är det ju bara att se hur ofta olika noder slumpas så får man ett hum om hur många noder det finns. Sedan kanske Tor slumpar på ett sätt som försvårar en sådan mätning men men...
<einand> tycker det borde ingått när jag körde pacman -S xorg
<phnom> xorg-server var det
<phnom> Det finns en ypperlig guide på wikin annars :P
<swecarp> funderar på att instalera den och ta bort shotwell men det blir när 12.04 kommer  då jag skall göra en helt ny instalation
<einand> phnom: orkar inte installera en terminalbaserad webläsare
<phnom> einand: Har du inte fler maskiner?
<einand> phnom: orka flytta på sig
<swecarp> och då skall jag testa kubuntu
<Philip5> swecarp: ja det låter det. tycker digikam är så mycket bättre och mer kraftfullt
<phnom> einand: latmask :P
<realubot> salmiak: Det gäller att passa på så länge disten finns kvar.
<realubot> swecarp: Det var till dig.
<realubot> salmiak: Sorry. Tabulatorn-funktionen buggar.
<phnom> einand: pacman -S xorg-server xorg-xinit xorg-utils xorg-server-utils
 * realubot blänger på Tabb-tangenten.
<salmiak> :)
<phnom> Och sen måste du installera drivers också om du inte gjort det
<swecarp> realubot:  har du fått det norska tangeentbordet med in byggda buggar
<realubot> swecarp: Ja. Det verkar inte bättre. ;)
<swecarp> realubot:  kubuntu kommer vel som 12.04 om jag har förstått det hela
<realubot> swecarp: Japp.
<Markslap> Kurdistan: Det är lugnt. :)
<realubot> swecarp: Det kommer säkert därefter också men inte med support från Canonical.
<einand> hur stabilt är k/ubuntu 12.04 nu?
 * realubot orkar inte köra alfa/beta-versioner av *buntu.
<einand> jag blev mer sugen på att testa hur fina alla patcher Kurdistan snackar om är i verkligheten
<swecarp> har en gammal maskin  en p4  wså måste börja titta på lätt drivna distar och gilla ubuntun
<realubot> swecarp: Du tjänar inte så mycket på att köra t.ex. LXDE eller Xfce än Gnome eller KDE.
<Kurdistan> einand, :) kör ej ubuntu ännu. kör när 12.04 kommer ut.
<realubot> swecarp: Det är nog mer i programmen som vinsten ligger. Chromium istället för Firefox o.s.v.
<swecarp> ok
<realubot> swecarp: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<realubot> swecarp: Titta här: http://www.phoronix.com/data/img/results/linux_desktop_vitals/2.png
<realubot> Det skiljer ju bara ca 250 MB mellan LXDE och KDE.
<salmiak> tja.. jag vill ju kunna köra min linux på 128MB.....
<realubot> Så den stora skillnaden ligger nog i vilka program som ingår i Skrivbordsmiljön.
<realubot> salmiak: CLI
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<realubot> Eller Openbox.
<phnom> Eller i3 \o/
<salmiak> nä usch inte CLI.... win3's GUI funka ju bra med 4MB (så 128MB borde väl räcka idag eller?)
<realubot> salmiak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<realubot> Mitt "mål" är att köra helt CLI förutom webbläsaren.
<salmiak> jag undrar hur de där Phoronix Test Suite kurvorna för Lubuntu skulle se ut i jämförelse med vanliga ubuntu där man växlat till LXDE
<realubot> salmiak: Mm.
<realubot> Det är väl inget problem att köra Openbox utan DE?
<realubot> Jag menar bara köra X + WM?
<salmiak> mmm..
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag fixar helt utan debian-dir.
<Kurdistan> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/EasyISO?content=148840&PHPSESSID=c42faa4a98081a97215d843317e4adf0
<realubot> Den stora frågan är inte hyr mycket RAM olika DE tar utan hur snabba DE är.
<Kurdistan> försöker knåda den :)
<realubot> En någorlunda modern dator har inga problem med att köra Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Lubuntu/Kubuntu men hur är hastigheten i Gnome jämfört med t.ex. LXDE?
<realubot> Vinner man mycket i snabbhet om man kör X + Openbox (utan DE) jämfört med t.ex. Unity?
<realubot> eller Unity 2d?
<salmiak> det kunde ju oxå varit intressant om de på minneskurvan på den där websidan hade ritat in en där de körde helt utan DE och WM..
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ska du inte ge lärjungen cred?
<Kurdistan> utan din hjälp också :)
<realubot> Fungerar alla program i Ubuntu i Openbox eller kommer t.ex. Firefox dra ner massa annan skräp som ingår i Gnome?
<salmiak> En fråga föresten, jag förmodar att filhanteraren Nautlius sparar nån lång lista på hur den ska visa olika kataloger (som miniatyrer, lista eller lista med datum/storlek etc)... kan man tömma den listan? (och gärna helst få den låta bli att spara det alls?)
<realubot> salmiak: Ja. Man kanske inte vinner så mycket på att köra CLI jämfört med LXDE?
<realubot> Om det skiljer 100MB så spelar det noll roll på en någorlunda modern dator.
<realubot> Det är väl mer säkerhetsaspekten då som är problemet. Att GUI är en security issue.
<salmiak> det beror väl på vad man menar med modern dator iofs... för mig är en 2GHz burk med 512MB ram en modern dator
<phnom> salmiak: Nä, det är en mobiltelefon.
<realubot> Det finns ju en seghet i Gnome men det kanske är grafikeffekter.
 * salmiak går och gömmer sig i ett hörn och talar snälla ord till sin dator
<realubot> Att det tar tid för fönster m.m. att poppa upp. :)
<realubot> salmiak: Du får ju en netbook med 1GB RAM för under 2000 kr.
<realubot> salmiak: Den är väl bättre än din dator?
<realubot> Jag ser ingen större meningen med att ha en gammal burk. Du tjänar väl in kostnaden i elförbrukning på 2-3 år om du byter upp dig till en netbook.
<realubot> Det värsta med en gammal dator är att nätagget låter som en skördetröska.
<salmiak> netbooken kanske har sämre grafikkort kanske. och den saknar aldeles säkert printerport att koppla min laserskrivare till
<vacum> har du inte nätverk på skrivaren?
<realubot> Printerport? Vad är det för gammal skrivare?
<salmiak> HP Laserjet4+
<realubot> salmiak: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31oFCqF53oL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
<salmiak> wow... finns det usb till printer konvertersladd! nice :D
<realubot> salmiak: Jag googlade bara. Jag vet inte hur den fungerar i praktiken.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kolla pm.
<Philip5> gjort
<realubot> salmiak: http://www.misco.se/Product/Product.aspx?P_ItemId=2755541&hbx_CMP=AFC-05&cm_mmc_o=4blgBCjCVybgw2BF5zyblBECjCzkkCjC5yblXzLf
<realubot> Det verkar ju inte så dyrt heller.
<maxjezy> att kvinnor aldrig nöjer sig
<maxjezy> får barn, ett hem, god mat och endå så ska de hålla på och leka feminist-as
<realubot> salmiak: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=404891&cks=ASS&assoc=B99EC1DD-959C-4C0C-9D36-284FB69F5D76
<phnom> maxjezy: Är kvinnan tolig?
<maxjezy> phnom, ja
<maxjezy> tror fan jag skaffat en nitlott
<realubot> salmiak: Problemet är väl mer att den kräver drivrutiner och mjukvara.
<phnom> s/l/k/
<realubot> :S
<salmiak> iofs är min hårdvarubudget 100% noll så det spelar ju ingen roll :-D
<realubot> maxjezy: Sexvägrar hon nu igen?
<phnom> salmiak: Hur mycket är 50% noll? :)
<realubot> salmiak: Är du arbetslös?
<realubot> salmiak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Server_.28CLI.29_Installation
<realubot> salmiak: 128 MB i system requirements för Ubuntu Server.
<realubot> salmiak: Så antar att Ubuntu CLI kräver minst 128 MB.
<realubot> salmiak: Du får satsa på "cheap clients and heavy servers": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/HardwareRequirements
<phnom> salmiak: Ska man bara ha lite ram så är det ju gratis, bara att gå ut till grovsoprummet.
<realubot> Inte så enkelt att hitta ett RAM-minne som passar alltid.
 * realubot startar en insamling till salmiak.
<Putte> maxjezy: Alla kvinnor blir väl nitlotter efter ungen kommit?
<realubot> Det är när man ser sådana kommentarer som man är glad att man inte har tjej och barn.
<salmiak> ja det är synd att det har varit så många olika sorters minne genom tiderna ja
<realubot> Mm.
<maxjezy> Putte, det är nog mer att efter 3 år så blir de värdelösa
<maxjezy> bara klagar på att man inte gör annat än sitter vid datorn
<maxjezy> jämnstäldhet för mig är att acceptera mannens datorsittande
<maxjezy> näe nu ska ja dricka öl och spela NFS
<realubot> amelia hade nog aldrig klagat på att du sitter för mycket framför datorn.
 * phnom har en O2+ under skrivbordet, den har konstigt ram.
 * realubot vill ha en funktion för att dölja Unity-Launchern permanent.
<salmiak> tjejjen gillade det för att du var nått nytt och häftigt vettu, men efter tre år så är inte uplevelsen så ny längre, det är mer som en trist uppföljare på en film, och inte tvåan utan trean
<realubot> salmiak: Så du menar att maxjezys tjej tyckte det var nytt och spännande med en kille som sysslar med Linux och datorer?
<salmiak> han kändes antagligen ny och spännande just då ja hehehe :-D
<realubot> Det finns ingen tjej som tycker det är spännande. 99% av brudarna skiter i Linux. Dom är bara intresserade av Fejsbook.
<Putte> och nellie.com
<realubot> Jag kan inte tänka mig något mer ointressant för en tjej än en kille som pratar batterisparfunktioner i senaste Linux.
<salmiak> "oh en äkta datanerd, och han är aldeles min egen, ohhhhh.... ♡♡♡"
<realubot> Ni har satsat på fel bransch killar.
<realubot> Ni skulle satsat på Idol.
<Putte> Eller fotboll.
<realubot> Mm. Fotbollskillar går hem hos tjejerna.
<realubot> Linuxkillar går bort.
<salmiak> fotbollande kan väl knappast vara för evigt heller va?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Men om du kickar bollen lika bra som Zlatan så har du stålar som fixar brudarna efter karriären.
<realubot> Som Tomas Brolin.
<Putte> Kickar du fotboll bra som zlatan så får du tjejen och sen ger du henne en karriär genom att gifta dig så hon kan marknadsföra sig själv med ett bra efternamn.
<salmiak> jag tror nog även brolle blir tråkig i längden om det är samma jämt och ingen ändring
<realubot> Eller så använder man sina fotbollsmiljoner till att spela in en musikvideo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FlNVAiXa3Q
<salmiak> hur var den nu... "En kvinna gifter sig med en man och förväntar sig att han ska ändra sig, men det gör han inte. En man gifter sig med en kvinna och förväntar sig att hon inte ska ändra sig, men det gör hon."
<realubot> salmiak: Ja. Det ligger nog något i det.
<ePax> ehmm
<ePax> salmiak: Och det där läste du i Se och Hör ?
<phnom> Goddamnit, någon som vet vad det kan vara för fel när IIS/ASP glömmer sessiondata?
<salmiak> ePax: nä vet inte vart jag hört det... tror det var nån sån där bok du vet =)
<salmiak> ePax: finns den tidnigen fortfarande föresten? det var väl nån sorts tv-tidning va?
<phnom> Den kan skriva till Session, och hämta ut det igen på samma sida, men såfort man laddar en ny sida så säger den "HERP DERP, I NO KNOW YOU".
<ePax> salmiak: Var författaren av en sån där bok en feminist eller var det vetenskapligt bevisatt "män" har sämre anpassningsförmåga?
<ePax> bevisat*
<nikihr> ePax: :)
<salmiak> phnom: hehehe... jag vill också ha en webserber som säger herpderp :-D
<phnom> :(
<ePax> nikkkeeeeeeeee
<salmiak> ePax: skulle satsa en treöring på att det var en sån där bok med hundratalet samlade citat från allehanda random personer :-D
 * salmiak vill inte ha anpassningsförmåga/vara anpassningsbar
<salmiak> phnom: ges besökaren en ny cookie för varje websida han hämtar då alltså?
<phnom> salmiak: Nej, jag får bara en kaka.
<ePax> salmiak: Citat från bloggar... övertygande
<ePax> nikihr nikihr nikihr nikihr nikihr nikihr nikihr nikihr
<markus> nu har grannen skaffa hemmabioanläggning. vilka svenssons
<salmiak> jajjustja.. hur får man filhanteraren Nautlius att inte komma ihåg visningssättet per mapp?
<nikihr> ePax: :)
<nikihr> ska käka middag nu
<nikihr> hörs senare
<salmiak> markus: de kanske hade massa pengar som kliade i fickan som de inte visste var de skulle göra av....
<ePax> nikihr: gör så vi hörs
<salmiak> när man pratar om "hemmabioanläggning" menar man då huvudsakligen massa högtalare, eller att man skaffat projektor och duk?
<markus> salmiak: ingen aning =)
<markus> men det låter från den i alla fall
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kraschade hela datorn när du installerade ditt egna paket?!?! ;P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha nej jag är inte som dig
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> tsss
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :P tss på dig. annars hade jag installerat tom .deb fil utan program.
<Kurdistan> om jag skulle bara lyssnat på dig
<Philip5> bara? du får ju ha koll på vad utvecklarens byggskript gör och inte gör
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hans byggskript gör inget. jag trodde du hade dragit ner :) tarballen den gode guru du är.
<Kurdistan> men tydligen inte
<Philip5> har gjort det nu men inte tidigare
<Philip5> man måste ju göra det tydligen så jag kan hålla dig i handen genom hela bygget ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag har aldrig byggt på detta sätt och det vet du
<Kurdistan> samt qmake är nytt för mig
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> det är inte qmakes fel utan att utvecklaren inte lagt till någon install-del
<Philip5> det bara byggs en binär direkt i mappen man bygger ifrån
<Kurdistan> Philip5, guru jag har inte flera burkar
<Kurdistan> skriv via PM. annars kommer jag aldrig hänga med.
<einand> urk
<einand> ännu ett misslyckat försök med linux
<phnom> einand: Tycker inte arch om dig? :P
<einand> phnom: nä
<einand> slänge in ubuntu i desperation, och det var ännu värre
<phnom> hehe
<Barre> men arch då som va så stabilt? ;P
<phnom> God, skitasp :@
<salmiak> hej einand, vad är det som inte funkar?
<Barre> phnom: kör du sessions in process?
<einand> salmiak: värdelös batteri tid
<salmiak> ah
<phnom> Barre: Jag har inte en aning faktiskt. Det är crystone. Den behåller sessionkakan med samma sträng, men den inkrementerar id't på servern
<salmiak> den varvar alltså inte ner processorspeeden som den ska när man inte gör nått tugnt då?
<phnom> IBLAND får man en ny kaka också.
<salmiak> phnom: va fiiiint :-D
<phnom> Går det inte att skriva ut serverinställningarna i ASP? typ phpinfo()
<Kurdistan> ne nu har man nördat färdigt för idag
<Barre> phnom: det var ett tag sen jag körde iis, men hade problem en gång med just sessioner. Då var lösningen att konfigurera att sessionshanteringen sköttes "out of process", Kördes de in process så levde de enbart i RAM-minne med den workern som skapade sessinen, dog processen så dog även sessionen
<einand> varför vill man köra iis?
<phnom> Barre: Jo, men hur ändrar man de inställningarna om det är ett webbhotell med en obefintlig kontrollpanel?
<phnom> einand: Sadism?
<einand> kan vara
<Barre> phnom: har ingen aning, vet ju inte ens om det är det som är probelemt du upplever =)
<phnom> Barre: nä =/ inte jag heller. Fick sidan slängd i knät med en "Det funkar inte, vilken fil ska jag börja kolla i" från en bekant. Jag hade inte ens sett källkoden förrns i lördags ^^
 * phnom gräver i ASP filer med senast ändring 15 nov, 2004
<phnom> Och det är inte den äldsta filen.
 * Kurdistan snart kommer moi med ett eget ppa :P. för folk utan smartmobiler.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  oj eget ppa
<Kurdistan> swecarp, ja, nästa steg blir egen dist :P.
<Kurdistan> nej jag skämta. :P
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  vad blir namnet på din dist
<salmiak> är det inte masochism det är.... eller blandar jag ihop det nu... att använda sig av IIS/ASP menar jag
<Kurdistan> :) men jag kommer nog hjälpa till..... kommer nog synas
<Kurdistan> swecarp, framtida disten skulle heta dummobiljagmed
<Kurdistan> :P
<phnom> salmiak: både och, det straffar ju alla :P
<Barre> salmiak: beror väl på om man använder den för eget bruk eller skriver asp-applikationer som andra skall använda/administrera ;P
<salmiak> hehehe
<Kurdistan> swecarp, först ska jag ta över Philip5 ppa har jag tänkt :P.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  skall Philip5  avgå som super nörd och du ta över
<swecarp> :-)
<Kurdistan> swecarp, nejdå, supernörden tycker jag har blivit bättre än honom (skämt). :P
<Kurdistan> bäst skriva skämt då folk kan tolka det på annat sätt :P
<swecarp> har märkt det
<Kurdistan> swecarp, Philip5 är kungen av knåda/packa
<Kurdistan> jag är bara simpel lärjunge
<swecarp> så du skall under hålla kde ppan nu Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> men man lär sig alltid något
<Kurdistan> swecarp, kanske :) man hjälper kubuntu folket. det är ej omöjligt.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, först måste jag läsa på lite om quilt
<Kurdistan> men det får bli nästa månad eller så
<Kurdistan> :) sedan blir det väl lite mer seriös bygge än egoistisk (till mig själv har det varit hittills).
<swecarp> trevligt är för gammal för att lära mig någott nytt har svårt att läsa mig till en del saker vore lättare om man kunde sitta med någon och pilla med sytemen
<Kurdistan> swecarp, du är en gammal linux räv.
<Kurdistan> jag kommer om någon vecka :) precis använt linux i 2 år
<Kurdistan> vilket innebär att jag fortfarande är gröngöling
<swecarp> hmmmmmmm inte efter 7 månader
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jag trodde du hade använt linux längre än så.
<Kurdistan> ja då tillhör du gröngöling-facket
<Kurdistan> :P
<swecarp> japp riktig gröngöling
<Kurdistan> swecarp, vi gröngölingar är sköna.
<Kurdistan> för de äldre blir bara tråkiga
<Kurdistan> de sysslar istället med meningslösa diskussioner :P.
<swecarp> vi gröngölingar ställer ju alltid dom dumma frågorna
<Kurdistan> swecarp, nej då, ingen har födds med all kunskap.
<swecarp> det stämmer
<Kurdistan> swecarp, du kommer bli en mycket lycklig kubuntu 12.04 användare om några månader :)
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  det tror jag vet bara inte vilken variant jag skall köra gillar gnome classic
<Kurdistan> fanns det inte förr en svensk kubuntu kanal?
<Kurdistan> minns att den var liten
<Kurdistan> swecarp, du kommer gilla kubuntu mer.
<Kurdistan> :P
<swecarp> har inte testat kde men får väl göera det när 12,04 kommer
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  menar du irc kanal
<Kurdistan> ones you go kde, you never go back.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jepp.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jag kollade kanal listan det fins en finsk
<Kurdistan> swecarp, jag kan inte kaksi kolme.
<Kurdistan> men maxjezy kan hjälpa mig och google translate :P
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  du får väl starta en svensk kubuntu kanal
<Kurdistan> swecarp, fanns ju redan en.
<Kurdistan> onödigt skapa något som fanns eller finns
<Philip5> ja det finns en men den är inte direkt aktiv
<Kurdistan> #kubuntu-se
<Kurdistan> haha jag testa
<swecarp> o du store Philip5  välkommen
<Philip5> Flygisoft är nästan den som är mest aktiv där och det säger kanske en del :D
<Kurdistan> :P fanns tydligen
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vem är flygisoft
<Philip5> det är han som är mest aktiv i den kanalen :P
<Philip5> nästan lika aktiv där som här
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du, men annan nick?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> han är en alldeles egen person
<Kurdistan> Philip5, om han är lika aktiv här som där, då är han inte aktiv :P.
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men han är typ lika vass som du på att bygga kernels
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ska det vara komplimang eller ska jag örfila dig? :)
<Philip5> valfritt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, då tar jag det som komplimang men ändå väljer örfila dig när tillfället ges :).
<Philip5> hehe
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nejdå du är en rar gammal farbror.
<Kurdistan> jag lyfter aldrig min hand mot äldre farbröder
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> tss
<Kurdistan> synnerligen en som är min guru
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) rar kanske var ta i, du är snarare jobbig.
<ePax> *gäsp*
<Kurdistan> ePax, :) det är amelia kommentar. ta tillbaks det.
<ePax> nevah :D
<ePax> Tjejen kollar på melodifestivalen, kaninen springer i köket å jag sitter vid datorn :D alla glada
<Kurdistan> ePax, haha klockrent.
<Kurdistan> vem är nu kaninen? :)
<ePax> Kaninnen är en kanin :D
<Kurdistan> ePax, :) väldigt pedagogiskt förklarat.
<ePax> Kurdistan: Eller hur :D " En dator ÄR en dator" haha
<ePax> En lyckar uppgradering av freebsd :D holly smokes :D det händer inte ofta :D
<ePax> Lyckad*
<Kurdistan> ePax, :) du borde bli lärare.
<Kurdistan> ePax, oj blev uppgraderingen klar nyss?
<ePax> Kurdistan: Mina päron är det jag bestämde mig för att bli nörd när jag blir stor.. å nu e jag stor
<Kurdistan> :P du har ju hållit på med den i evigheter
<Kurdistan> ePax, så vad gör nörden?
<ePax> Kurdistan: Nej då... Den blev klar för ett tag sen men fick ingen möjlighet å sätta mig vid datorn
<ePax> Kurdistan: Nörden ska vara klar med CCNA3-4 inom 2 månader sen ska man på diverse uppdrag
<Kurdistan> ePax, kaninnen som var ivägen? :)
<Kurdistan> ePax, låter tråkigt. tur att man inte sysslar med burkar när man blir stor utan har det som hobby.
<Kurdistan> :P
<ePax> Kurdistan: Det är kul men beroende på vad man gör... Sitter man å läser fel loggar dag ut dag in så skulle jag hellre köra buss
<Kurdistan> ePax, allt är relativt. inte sant? :)
<Kurdistan> ePax, gå med kubuntu, vi är grymt aktiva på kubuntu-se
<Kurdistan> Philip5, måste hålla kanalen lugn, så mycket liv är det.
<Kurdistan> :P
 * Kurdistan ska jaga boll. må väl alla tuxare.
<kokab> Hej allihopa, jag har lite problem med en såkallad "home plug" jag inhandlat här i veckan
<kokab> http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-PA211KIT#spec
<kokab> är det någon som vet hur man får skiten att synkronisera med varanndra, ?
<maxjezy> snake1, den där "home plug" du skaffat
<markus> snake1: berätta mer om din "home plug" ?
<maxjezy> är det en sån där grej du stoppar in TP i så får du internet i alla kontaktutag
<maxjezy> ?
<maxjezy> what is it?
<ePax> Ja det är ju det.Har liknande home plug hemma med 2 routrar.. ena är access punkt
<ePax> snake1: Dom ska synkronisera automatiskt... det du INTE FÅR gör är stopp in en homeplug i en förlängd strömkabel (eller vad dom nu än heter) Koppla routern med en homeplug.... stoppa den i vägguttaget... ta en det andra hompleug i stoppa den i en annan vägguttag och koppla in en dator med kabel... done
<spacebug-> ska göra mer efterforskningar men jag tror det är virtualbox som gör att all grafik efter ett tag börjar gå extremt slött på hosten. Fönster hackar fram när man flyttar dom och en output av dmesg eller sånt laggar fram. Sen "släpper" det och sen kommer det såna perioder igen. Enda som hjälper är att logga ut och in igen. Trodde alltid det va firefox som gjorde det men det verkar som sagt ligga i virtualbox
<ePax> göra*
<ePax> spacebug-: Remote viewer eller?
<spacebug-> ePax: nej bara xubuntu i en virtualbox. Provat att stänga av 3D acceleration men det va inte det. Ska göra mer tester och se om det även händer med tex win7 i virtualbox osv. Har haft för många parametrar hittils så jag har inte lyckats hitta var felet ligger
<spacebug-> jag har ett nvidiagrafikkort och kör ubuntu 11.10 på hosten
<spacebug-> om det kan va nått strul med den kombon kanske
<ePax> Screedo: Det ska inte vara några problem med boxen... Snarare att du inte har installerat virtualbox additions ordentligt
<ePax> spacebug-:  Har du installerat virtualbox additions för xubuntu?
<spacebug-> virtualbox 4.1.8 r75467 med och extentions ska va installerade rätt
<ePax> Nu ska man se på nån moooovie
<spacebug-> ja
<spacebug-> men som sagt jag ska ge detta mer tid innan jag kan säga med säkerhet att det ligger i virtualbox
<ePax> Vet inte om vi pratar om samma grej men när man har istallerat ett OS på virtualboxen så ska man installera virtualbox additions för att förbättra årestanda och grafik... det gör man för varje ny os
<spacebug-> jo men alltså allt funkar bra ett tag
<ePax> ok
<spacebug-> det är som att det blir nån liten memleek elelr så som blir kass med tiden
<ePax> ok
<spacebug-> time will tell ;)
<ePax> DÃ¥ vet jag inte
<ePax> Lycka till
<spacebug-> tack tack
<maxjezy> haha, vilka har kikat Kontoret på tv4
<maxjezy> "tjena mannen!"
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast ändå lite trist att de mest bara ska kopiera programidéer från andra
<Philip5> undrar hur många länder som nu gär sin "the office"
<haffe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Office#Counterparts
<maxjezy> Philip5, jo de klart
<maxjezy> fast, ove är ju skoj
<maxjezy> sverige har bra komiker
<Philip5> den som hittade på idéen kan nog skratta hela vägen till banken och dra in royalties
<maxjezy> så länge det inte är public service som betalar så
<maxjezy> inte ofta jag kollar tv4play
<maxjezy> men någon skrev på facebook om det så fick lov att kika
<realubot> Yo!
<maxjezy> realubot, är du lik ove i kontoret?
<maxjezy> när jag ser ove tänker jag realubot
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror att du är lik Ove.
<realubot> Lika falsk.
<maxjezy> varför tror du det
<realubot> Jag du har Ove-personlighet.
<maxjezy> vi?
<realubot> Varför tänker du på mig när du ser Ove?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har Ove-personlighet.
<maxjezy> för att han sa "tjena tjejer" åt ett gäng killar
<maxjezy> det brukar du säga
<realubot> Och så äter du bajs som Ove gjorde i Solsidan.
<maxjezy> det visste jag inte
<maxjezy> dinosauriebajs?
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> känns som ja satte huvudet på spiken för du tog det så hårt
<realubot> Ja. Jag blev väldigt ledsen.
<realubot> Av att du jämför mig med Ove.
<maxjezy> en av sveriges mest älskade personligheter
<realubot> Mm. Då förstår jag att du jämför mig med honom.
<maxjezy> vill du gå tillbaka att likna den här http://s1.static.gotsmile.net/images/2011/10/17/south-park-wow_131886444669.jpg
<maxjezy> känns de bättre?
<maxjezy> det står mellan ove och den.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du är Ove!
<maxjezy> realubot, i dina drömmar, med en piska.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tycker du ska skärpa dig.
<snake1> maxjezy: precis
<snake1> TP över elnätet.
<snake1> men det ePax skrev lirar inte riktigt alltså..
<realubot> "Studier visar till exempel att en svag elektrisk ström som riktas mot speciella ställen i hjärnan kan fördubbla inlärningsförmågan. Tekniken kallas för tDCS, eller transcranial direct-current stimulation. Amerikanska militärens forskningsorganisation DARPA har också gjort framgångsrika försök med att låta soldater använda EEG när de ska analysera komplicerade satellitbilder. De kunde prestera tre g
<snake1> jag kör båda home plug i 2 olika vägg eluttag
<snake1> (native i väggen)
<snake1> men, de vill inte synka med varanndra som det är tänkt, sen har jag tänkt att använda min router som slutpunkt,
<snake1> ISP vägguttag > homeplug i Eluttag > Annat rums eluttag i väggen > Router
<snake1> borde ju funka,
<Krawlezt> Long time no seen :)
<propus> Krawlezt: :)
<realubot> Long time no Krawlezt.
<propus> Krawlezt: har du skaffat dig bredband än? =)
<Krawlezt> Med andra ord realubot :)
<Krawlezt> propus: Jag har samma bredband, fast snabbare men har ett mycket större problem som jag inte kan lösa :)
<propus> Krawlezt: jaså.. vad är de för problem då?
<Krawlezt> Ja, hehe. Jag blev liite sur kanske efter 2veckors pysslande med datorn sen märkte jag att den låg på dödsbänken och klarade knappt att boota ett USB så blev riktigt arg för hade mycket planer så¨slog sönder skärmen och tror jag delade den på 2delar.
<propus> ojdå :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Haha.
<Krawlezt> Dock begravde jag den med kärlek.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Hjälpte det då?
<propus> Krawlezt: okej.. själv har jag köpt mig en ny dator :)
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nja, jag förstod inte vad som hände förens dagen efter. Nu har jag inge att pyssla med eller att laga..
<Krawlezt> propus: Jasså, vilken? :;)
<propus> Krawlezt: de vart en amd-fx 8120 med 16gb ram :)
<Krawlezt> Fint :)
<Krawlezt> 16gb = Perfekt för programmering
<propus> jao =)
<Krawlezt> Jag saknar faktiskt min dator :(
<propus> Krawlezt: du får köpa ny :)
<Krawlezt> Dock funderar jag på om jag kan leva utan en EGEN dator för när den gick sönder förändrades hela mitt liv.
<amelia> godkväll!
<propus> amelia: godkväll :)
<amelia> hej propus!
<amelia> propus: fått din nya dator än?
<Krawlezt> Godkväll amelia :)
<amelia> hej Krawlezt
<propus> amelia: yes de har jag.. :).. problemet är dock att jag måste låna en annan cpu för att kunna uppdatera biosen för att kunna få igång den.. men de fixar sig i morgon :)
<Krawlezt> Hm, värt att spara lite pengar och önska sig pengar så man kan köpa en dator om 1månad när jag fyller år?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Till det bättre eller sämre?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Huh? Jag syftade på en helt ny dator.
<realubot> Ja, men blev ditt liv bättre eller sämre utan dator?
<Krawlezt> Jaha, beror på hur man ser det :)
<Krawlezt> Jag vet faktiskt inte.
<Krawlezt> Äh, vem försöker jag lura.
<Krawlezt> Det blir bättre.
<realubot> Mm, man mår bättre utan dator.
<propus> realubot: nej de kan inte vara sant.. jag mår skit utan dator.. :P
<Krawlezt> Nja, faktiskt inte realubot .
<realubot> I början ja, men efter ett tag mår du mycket bättre.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du sa ju det.
<Krawlezt> Det största problemet nu när jag inte har en dator är att jag aldrig är hemma, sköter aldrig skolan p.g.a att jag aldrig är hemma och sköter mig allmänt dåligt
<Krawlezt> När jag har en dator så sitter jag mer hemma, kommer iväg till skolan och allting går bättre.
<amelia> propus: haha, klantigt :P
<amelia> Krawlezt: klart du ska ha en dator. det måste man ha
<Krawlezt> amelia: HÃ¥ller med :) Ska nog fixa en dator!
<Krawlezt> Ska kika lite nu och se vad det jag söker ligger på i priss
<Krawlezt> pris*
<propus> amelia: jaa.. men de är ju lite tråkigt att man beställer ett moderkort som ska ha stöd för en viss cpu och när man får de så visar de sig att man måste uppdatera bios för att de ska fungera.. och inte stog de något om de på tillverkarens hemsida heller.. hade jag vetat de så hade jag köpt en extra cpu för att uppdatera.. :P
<amelia> propus: hehe
<propus> amelia: men som tur var hade en kompis en cpu jag skulle få låna i morgon.. så då är ju löst och jag får se vad min nya cpu går för :)
<amelia> tur det iaf
<amelia> nu ska jag gå och lägga mig.
<amelia> gonatt på er!
<propus> natti =)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Var det inte du som struntade i skolan?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jo, men nu går jag inte alls.
<Krawlezt> Förr gick jag till 70% men det gick sakta bättre, nu har jag inte vart i skolan på 1månad kanske.
<Krawlezt> propus: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=742099#extra
<realubot> Har du inte skolplikt?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jo, självklart har jag.
<realubot> Vad händer om du skobbar då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jadu, skolan meddelar hem sen händer det inte så mycket mer dock kan det ske att Sociala lägger sig i om det går överstyr.
<Krawlezt> amelia: Du som kan datorer, om du läser på den där datorn som jag länkade så styr det Ram: 2gb sen under står det Max. Ram: 6gb, men det står överst att den har 6gb ram.
<Krawlezt> Jag förstår inte.
<propus> Krawlezt: dom har bara skrivit fel.
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥, hur mycket ram har den?
<propus> 6
<Krawlezt> propus: Den duger väl? =)
<propus> Krawlezt: jo vars :)
<Krawlezt> propus: Har du bra koll på datorer? Jag ska nämligen välja 2st. En som ligger lite i lägre pris och en lite högre.
<realubot> Det står ju att den klarar max. 8GB och så ingår 2GB MEN: "Levereras med 4 GB extra minne, monteras enkelt själv för att få 6 GB arbetsminne totalt.
<realubot> "
<propus> Krawlezt: joo nog har jag en del koll.. vad är den andra för nå?
<realubot> SÃ¥ datorn har ju 2GB +6GB.
<Krawlezt> Så jag ska montera själv? Vad tror dom om mig.
<realubot> D.v.s. totalt 8GB av 8GB.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Klart du klarar.
<Krawlezt> propus: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=659792#extra
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nja, för man måste väl öppna datorn och sådant?
<propus> Krawlezt: jag hade tagit hp'n
<realubot> Krawlezt: Så gör du: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqJhaYgGP3Y
<realubot> Det är en sådan dator.
<Krawlezt> propus: Jag med, såg att det var inte så mycket pengar mellan dom.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ska kika!
<realubot> Eller nej. Det är inte samma dator men det är nog ungefär samma sak.
<Krawlezt> Ska bara använda den till: Programmering, Linux, film, lite spel och surfa/Chatta.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du gör dig av med statisk elektricitet genom att ta i ett element innan du pillar på minnesmodulerna.
<Krawlezt> Juste, hm,. Aja ska nog klara det där.
<Krawlezt> Hm, är det något som är "dåligt" på den där datorn propus?
<Krawlezt> Proccesorn?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför ska du köpa HP:n då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Mycket ram, billig och inte speciellt stor.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får den några hundringar billigare: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=975564
<Krawlezt> realubot: Haha, hittade den precis också .)
<Krawlezt> Dock kikade jag på pricerunner
<realubot> Eller vänta... Det är inte den va?
<realubot> Det står inget om extra RAM där.
<Krawlezt> Ska kika
<Krawlezt> Nope realubot
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det var en skillnad mellan den du hittade och den jag hittade.
<Krawlezt> Man får mer ram om man lägger 200kr på den jag hittade :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är ju samma serienummer: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=975564
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tror det är bara komplett som har det där erbjudandet, det kanske är därför man får extra ram som man själv får installera?
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Du får datorn för 2990 kr hos flera andra butiker (Alina, Inet m.m.) men då ingår inte 6GB RAM.
<realubot> Utan bara 2GB.
<realubot> 2GB klarar du dig på om du kör Ubuntu normalt.
<Krawlezt> Jag vill ha mer ram realubot
<Krawlezt> MINST 4gb
<Krawlezt> Och jag ska inte köra normalt.
<realubot> Jag ansänvder 2,5GB nu i.o.s.
<realubot> Så kanske bra med minst 4GB då.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Dock tror jag att jag kommer lägga 400kr för att få 4gb mer ram och allting går smidigt.
<Krawlezt> Haha, realubot. Datorn jag slog sönder var en HP 615, detta är en 635 :P
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du får låta bli att slå sönder datorerna. Det blir dyrt i längden.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Hade använt den datorn hårt, tur att den inte kunde anmäla mig för misshandel.
<Krawlezt> Dock spelade jag mycket aktivt på den datorn så inte så konstigt att den dog.
<Krawlezt> Dock kommer jag aldrig få för mig att spela igen, om jag inte får bättre internet.
<Putte> Jag får bättre internet imorgon, då ska jag spela.
<Krawlezt> Putte: Jasså, vad spelar du?
 * realubot spelar aldrig.
<Krawlezt> realubot: CPU: AMD E-450 1.6 GHz <-- Värdelöst?
<realubot> Men jag är lite nyfiken på det där La Noir eller vad det heter.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag vet faktiskt inte. Jag funderade också på det.
<Krawlezt> realubot: http://www.inet.se/produkt/1968886/hp-compaq-615
<Krawlezt> Det var min gamla dator, den verkar ha bättre processor
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://liliputing.com/2011/08/how-does-amds-new-e-450-chip-stack-up.html
<propus> Krawlezt: knappast.. e-450 har integrerad gpu... den datorn jag sitter på nu är en e-350 och den är riktigt nice.. spinner på bra i linux för mig.. :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Den ligger ju i nivå med Atom-prollar.
<realubot> propus: Jo. Frågan är vad den går för när det kommer till spel?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag klarade min spel på min gamla dator :)
<Krawlezt> Det är inga World Of Warcraft med högsta grafik jag spelar :>
<propus> realubot: beror på spel.. jag spelar quakelive utan problem dock tror jag inte att de är något hitt att spela battlefield med.
<Krawlezt> propus: Jag kommer isåfall spela HoN/Dota2, om jag ens spelar.
<Krawlezt> Det klarade min gamla dator.
<propus> Krawlezt: de funkar den nog utmärkt till :)
<Krawlezt> propus: Så det är inget negativt på den datorn?
<propus> Krawlezt: inte för de priset.
<Krawlezt> Jag använder mest är faktiskt CPU och RAM så den datorn verkar perfekt,
<Krawlezt> Hårdisken är dock lite för stor med tanke på min externa men det går nog ändå :)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad gör du som kräver så mycket RAM då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Inte speciellt mycket men ibland gör jag mycket samtidigt för att uppnå något
<Putte> Krawlezt: Det är väl quakelive jag tänkt spela
<Putte> Krawlezt: Möjligtvis lite wow.
<Krawlezt> Irssi (2nätverk), terminal (Ibland 2st), Code::Blocks, Firefox (5-6flikar) och musik brukar jag oftast ha :)
<Krawlezt> Putte: Aha, WoW har blivit så dåligt nu med åren tycker jag.
<Krawlezt> Var intresserad av det förr i tiden när det var "Bra"
<Putte> Krawlezt: Beror väl på hur man ser på det. :) Jag gillar det, ibland.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ok, ok.
<realubot> Jag är mer intresserad av en helt passivt kyld stationär dator.
<Krawlezt> Putte: Jag gillar det också, dock tyckte jag det var "Lättare" och roligare förr :)
<Putte> Krawlezt: Lättare förr? Alla säger ju att det var så himla svårt förut och allt är alldeles för enkelt nu.
<Krawlezt> Putte: Ja, det är så.
<Krawlezt> Men eftersom jag bara har lirat förr så förstår jag ingenting av det nya :)
<Krawlezt> Ska man lägga sig i koma i 1månad så man inte har några utgifter och kan köpa sin dator?
 * realubot ska inte köpa en ny dator.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Vad har du för dator?
<maxjezy> hur länge är en dator "NY" ?
<Krawlezt> Vad menar du maxjezy?
<Krawlezt> Jaha, oj förlåt.
<maxjezy> är en begagnad  dator som är tillverkad senare än en NYdator nyare?
<maxjezy> dvs, en från affären
<maxjezy> vissa i affären är ju lite gamla
<maxjezy> eller är det att det är nyskick som gäller?
<Krawlezt> Det beror på vilket sammanhang, om någon frågar en om man har fått en ny dator säger man ja men om dom frågar om datorn är "NY" så säger man väl nej?
<Krawlezt> Ny för en själv svara man väl :)
<maxjezy> jo, de är sant
<maxjezy> bra tänkt Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> Har mina stunder ;)
<Krawlezt> Jag planerar en månad framåt, detta är inte likt mig!
<maxjezy> hur länge är datorn ny för dig?
<Putte> En ny dator är väl en dator som inte är körd?
<maxjezy> oavsätt om du fått den begagnad eller ny från affäre
<Krawlezt> Halvår kanske, dock beror det väl på vem som frågar.
<maxjezy> Putte, så den är inte ny längre när den startats upp
<Putte> Ny dator för dig kan dock vara en begagnad, men då är det ju egentligen inte ny, utan bara för dig.
<maxjezy> om de är en supersexig tjej Krawlezt
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag har ett hemmabygge. Intel E8200, nVidia GeForce 8600GT, Gigabyte EP35-DS3 moderkort.
<maxjezy> ljuger du lite då?
<maxjezy> säger att den är nyare än den är?
<Krawlezt> Skulle min mor fråga som vet när jag fick den är den väl ny i 2månader  men om någon kompis så är det väl 6månader.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: halvår, om den inte har så bra koll.
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, även om du riskerar att hon tappar intresset?
<Krawlezt> Man kan ju inte säga att man har en ny dator till någon som har koll när man köpte den och har sett dig med den ofta.
<realubot> Krawlezt: 8GB 800MHz RAM.
<realubot> Nej, 4GB menar jag.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Extremt fint, byta mot min trasiga? =)
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nja. Det är inte så extremt.
<maxjezy> realubot, vad är det för spec på E8200?
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Varför skulle jag prata om min dator med en sexig brud? ;)
<maxjezy> typ som en i5?
<Putte> Hur kollar man lättast spec i ubuntu?
<realubot> Grafikkortet kostande en femhundring när jag köpte det. Du får ett likvärdigt för några hundringar.
<realubot> Putte: sudo lshw
<realubot> Putte: sudo lshw | less
 * x_link kör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> Putte: Eller: sudo lshw -c processor; sudo lshw -c system; sudo lshw -c memory
<Putte> Ska informationen komma fram i terminalen då?
<realubot> Putte: sudo lshw -c display
<maxjezy> realubot, finns det inget GUI för det där?
<maxjezy> det viktigaste typ
<maxjezy> CPU hastighet, minne osv
<Krawlezt> x_link: Den där har jag saknat :)
<maxjezy> Krawlezt, om hon frågar
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Om hon skulle fråga om min dator skulle jag ramla bakåt av chock
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo.
<nikihr> Hallåjj
<realubot> maxjezy: hardinfo
<Krawlezt> Om inte dator är något slangord för något annat ;)
<realubot> Putte: Det finns ett program som heter hardinfo som är GUI för lshw.
<realubot> Putte: sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<maxjezy> realubot, finns det inget redan i ubuntu?
<realubot> hardinfo - Displays system information
<arand> maxjezy: system info brujar ha en tab med det
<realubot> http://wiki.hardinfo.org/Screenshots
<maxjezy> arand, tänkte väl
<maxjezy> i kubuntu är det Kinfocenter
<Krawlezt> Putte: Vänta, har ett script som passar dig.
<arand> Men den är inte så utförlig...
<Krawlezt> Putte: http://felicia.kottnet.net/sysinfo.pl
<nikihr> maxjezy: :)
<Krawlezt> wget http://felicia.kottnet.net/sysinfo.pl;perl sysinfo.pl
<nikihr> läget?
<realubot> Det här är ett alternativ också: sudo lshw -html > hardware.html; firefox hardware.html
<maxjezy> arand, Kinfocenter är ganska nice
<maxjezy> nikihr, tjenis!
<maxjezy> jorå, lite sugen på socker bara
<nikihr> hehe
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är inte installerat från början i Ubuntu 11.04 i.a.f.
<nikihr> jobbigt läge
<maxjezy> nikihr, självdå?
<nikihr> jora det är fint
<nikihr> bakis bara
<maxjezy> realubot, nej, KDE grej :)
<maxjezy> övergav ubuntu för ett par månader sedan jag
<maxjezy> GNOME eller vad det nu kallas
<maxjezy> gött med bakis
<Krawlezt> Unity syftar du nog på :)
<Putte> Otrivin menthol är en fin flickvän.
<maxjezy> Putte, fint namn
<Putte> maxjezy: Hon är bra också.
<maxjezy> :)
<x_link> Krawlezt: =)
<maxjezy> kanske ska byta ut min snart
<Putte> Så illa kan det väl inte vara
<nikihr> *gääsp*
<Krawlezt> realubot: När fick du mig att längta tills jag får min dator.
<maxjezy> Putte, iofs, idag kom hon på ideen om att skaffa diskmaskin
<maxjezy> ingen dum plan det inte
<Putte> maxjezy: Haha, du ser.
<Putte> Vi håller tummarna för att både internet och mitt sim-kort blir levererat till mig imorgon.
 * Krawlezt håller tummarna
<Krawlezt> Putte: Tyvärr, kan inte hålla mina tummar imorgon för dom är upptagna för mig själv :)
<maxjezy> finns det något program som klockar batteritid?
<maxjezy> från att jag drar ut laddaren (eller startar skiten manuellt)
<maxjezy> tills datorn dör
<maxjezy> och sparar filen i någon mapp ja valt
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du bara kör på batteri sp borde ju uptime ge informationen.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Förstår inte, vill du spara en fil när datorn dör?
<scarleo> vanliga batteriindikatorn har ju historik, kan se upp till 1 vecka tillbaks
<maxjezy> får kolla upp det, eller så klockar jag manuellt med en timer på mobilen
<Umeaboy> Hej allesammans!
<maxjezy> vill se hur mycket försämring det skett genom åren
<Umeaboy> Ordet announcement ska översättas till meddelande eller kungörelse?
<Umeaboy> Finns ju flera översättningar.
<Umeaboy> "Announcement successfully created"
<scarleo> beror väl lite på sammanhanget tycker jag, kungörelse är mer högtidligt
<Umeaboy> Meddelande är oftast message.
<realubot> maxjezy: Typ något sådant:
<realubot> while true; do uptime | grep -oE "[[:digit:]]{2}:[[:digit:]]{2}:[[:digit:]]{2}" >> uptime.txt; sleep 60; done
<maxjezy> då är det väl kungörelse
<realubot> För att logga tiden en gång per minut.
<maxjezy> realubot, du och dina script
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Om du har den raden som kommando i autostart så behöver du bara räkna samman tiden första gången du startar datorn efter att den har dött.
<Umeaboy> Dumma VLC!!!!!!!!
<Umeaboy> Nu sitter jag i Winblows 7 & försöker korta av en låt som redan är konverterad från flv till ogg, men det fungerar inte.
<Umeaboy> Jag ställer ju in rätt tid att börja på.
<realubot> Umeaboy: tillkännagivande
<Umeaboy> Ändå vill det sig inte.
<Umeaboy> realubot: That's what I thought as well.
<realubot> kungörelse, meddelande
<Umeaboy> "Announcement successfully created, although it wasn't sent to the "
<Umeaboy> "translation teams as a notification, because this project is outsourcing "
<Umeaboy> "teams from '%s'."
<Umeaboy> Det är hela texten.
<realubot> maxjezy: Eller räkna samman tiden kan du ju inte göra...
<realubot> Du får ha med kommandot date först av allt också.
<realubot> Hm, vänta nu. Är uptime sedan man loggade in sist eller vad är uptime?
<Krawlezt> Uptime är från datorns starts.
<realubot> Mitt system säger att uptime är 21m och 46s. Det stämmer ju inte.
<realubot> Hm...
<Krawlezt> Testa gör så här realubot
<Umeaboy> realubot: Haft strömavbrott eller avvikelser?
<nikihr> herregud vad xfce är så mycket snabbare än kde och gnome
<Krawlezt> skriv uptime sen skriver du sudo uptime och ser om du får samma.
<realubot> Nollställs det efter ett dygn då?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Nope.
<Kurdistan> nikihr, :) märker du nu att xfce är snabbare?
<realubot> Datorn har fått i många timmar så detta stämmer inte för fem öre...
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Kanske för att xfe inte har så många synliga paneler.
<realubot> *gått
<Kurdistan> men kde är bättre :P
<Krawlezt> Gnome classic <3
<nikihr> Umeaboy: handlar nog inte om panaler
<nikihr> paneler
<arand> realubot: Ignorera första värdet på uptime...
<nikihr> Kurdistan: nej men jag har suttit i kde nu länge
<Umeaboy> realubot: Inget illa menat, men har du aldrig använt /charset utf-8 ?
<realubot> arand: Ja. Det är klockan. Ser jag nu. :)
<Kurdistan> nikihr, ja, bästa du har gjort på länge :P.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: KDE är BARA bättre för de som tyvärr kommer från ondskan Pyttemjuk.
<arand> Precis :þ
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, pyttemjuk?
<nikihr> hahaha
<Umeaboy> Ja?
<Umeaboy> Det heter ju det.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, jag förstår inte vad du menar.
<Kurdistan> skriv i "klarspråk".
<realubot> uptime | grep -oE "up [[:digit:]]{2}:[[:digit:]]{2}" | sed 's/up *//'
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Winblows.
<realubot> 10:21
<Umeaboy> Då förstår du.
<realubot> Det låter vettigare...
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, jag har ej kört windows på snart 2 år
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Nej, men KDE är gjort för de som vill ha Winblows-likt.
<Kurdistan> du kör ju windows nu. är du rätt person komma med sådan kommentar?
<Umeaboy> Hence menyn där nere istället för där uppe som i GNOME.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, vart har du fått för dig att kde gjort för efterlikna windows?
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Det är en ingraverad hjärnskada jag har.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Vad har charset utf-8 med det här att göra?
<Umeaboy> Svårt att operera bort det.
<Umeaboy> Skulle dock vilja det.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, jag kört samtliga DE i linux och jag gillar samtliga. Dock finns det ingen som är lika kraftfull som KDE.
<Krawlezt> KDE har efterliknar windwos Kurdistan
<Umeaboy> realubot: Då ser man alla bokstäver när du skriver.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, belägg?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det är ditt system som är problemet.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Alla andra ser vad jag skriver.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Det beror på vilken dist man använder.
<Krawlezt> Inte så svåra ord nu Kurdistan, synonym tack
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, jag menar ej något illa. Ta det ej personligt. Om du tog illa vid tar jag tillbaks.
<realubot> Umeaboy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/839794/
<Umeaboy> realubot: Ja, men när du skriver så är det bara DU som jag ser konstiga tecken från.
<Umeaboy> Ingen annans text.
<arand> realubot: Notera att det finns en dagsräknare i uptime också, så jag vet inte om den greppningen funkar så bra
<arand> up 1 day,  9:33,
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Tar väldigt sällan illa upp.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, har du bevis på att KDE faktiskt "vill" efterlikna Windows?
<Krawlezt> Umeaboy: Menar du "[[:digit:]]{2}:[[:digit:]]{2}" som realubot skriver?
<Umeaboy> Faktum är att jag är MER tolerant än de flesta jag möter varje dag.
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt: Nix.
<Umeaboy> Ska göra en screenshot.
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Oj, det var inte så jag menade. Jag har ingen aning om dom vill det men jag PERSONLIGEN tycker att KDE är likt Windows.
<realubot> arand: Ok. Jag ser ingen dygnsräknare men det kanske beror på att mitt system inte har varit igång mer än 10h.
<Krawlezt> Umeaboy: Tänkte väl, för det jag skrev är bash kod :P
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, okej, då förstår jag. trodde att du först menade att det var kde;s mål.
<realubot>  00:28:39 up 10:25,  4 users,  load average: 2.32, 2.36, 2.41
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, kom ihåg att gnome kom fram från kde
<realubot> Går det att lita på kommandot users?
<Krawlezt> Sch, det ska vi inte prata om Kurdistan :)
<Kurdistan> dvs man ansåg då att kde gick fel väg och en grupp nördar startade gnome
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja?
<realubot> Att ingen annan är inloggad om man inte ser något annat namn i users? :S
<realubot> Umeaboy: Alla andra ser ju mina bokstäver korrekt. Eller?
<Kurdistan> jag tycker varje DE och VM i linux fyller en funktion.
<Kurdistan> Jag tycker vi linux användare är väldigt lyckligt lottade
<realubot> Umeaboy: Så det låter ju mer troligt att det är ditt system som krånglar.
<Kurdistan> friheten göra vad f-n vi vill
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej det ska du inte lita på.
<arand> realubot: My uptime brings all the deamons to the yard, and they're like, "It's bigger then ya's"
<maxjezy> WOW, hitta precis 4 nya tangenter på mitt tangentbord
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) jaså?
<maxjezy> media knappar
<Krawlezt> Jag har själv utforskat det där och det finns flertal saker som gör att man inte syns i auth_log/users och sådant.
<maxjezy> höja/sänka volym
<maxjezy> play
<maxjezy> och mute
<maxjezy> OMG en till
<maxjezy> en miniräknare
<Kurdistan> haha maxjezy :P du är lite efter
<Umeaboy> Se här: http://www.laddauppbilder.se/?di=1213290894835
<realubot> Krawlezt: Som vad?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P har du kollat in genvägar och gester?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Flertal bakdörrar.
<scarleo> realubot, who -a ska väl funka rätt bra annars
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, näe
<maxjezy> ska kika
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, gör det. finns väldigt många tangentkomb. som är bra
<Krawlezt> Jävla dig Umeaboy, nu blev jag mer sugen på allting.
<realubot> Vad menas med det här?
<realubot> Feb 12 14:17:01 charles-desktop CRON[2829]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt: Que?
<realubot> i /var/logs/auth.log
<realubot> */var/log/auth.log
<Umeaboy> realubot: Att du har en inloggad session.
<Umeaboy> För root.
<Krawlezt> Umeaboy: Sitter på Windows nu och har inte lekt i Linux på flera månader så ser jag din bild :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, hur mappar jag en död tangent att göra något?
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt: Huh?
<realubot> Det återkommer ju lite då och då i loggfilen så vad är det som händer?
<Umeaboy> Jag sitter ju också i Winblows.
<Umeaboy> Iaf tillfälligt.
<maxjezy> jag vill tex att min miniräknartangent ska öppna terminalen
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jag har en bakdörr som använder pam_unix, om du vill kika i den koden så kan du få det.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, förstår inte. vill du göra något med en tangent som inte fungerar? :)
<Umeaboy> maxjezy: Ställ in tangentbordsgenvägarna då.
<Krawlezt> Umeaboy: Ditt X-Chat: http://www.laddauppbilder.se/?di=1213290894835
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, den gör ingen som den är nu
<maxjezy> helt död
<realubot> session closed och sedan står det session opened exakt 1h efteråt.
<maxjezy> ja trycker och ingenting händer
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt: Det finns ju till Winblows också.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jaha du vill döda något program?
<Umeaboy> Det är inte Linux bara på grund av det.
<Kurdistan> ctrl+alt+esc
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nej jag vill att den knappen ska användas till att starta terminalen
<maxjezy> som en snabbtangent
<Krawlezt> Umeaboy: Ja, men tänkte direkt på Linux när jag såg X-Chat :(
<Umeaboy> Jag kan inte sluta lyssna på Sonja Aldéns låt I din himmel.
<Umeaboy> Den är så mjuk & skön.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du skapar egen.
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt: OK, men om DET fick dig att bli sugen på Linux, varför sitter du då i Winblows?
<Umeaboy> Ha båda två installerade bredvid varandra för multiboot vet ja.
<Krawlezt> För jag har ingen dator som är min :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ok
<Umeaboy> Krawlezt: Du har väl en surfplatta som alla andra som går att jailbreaka.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej tack. Jag är bara nyfiken på vad meddelandet innebär.
<maxjezy> vad är det för action?
<maxjezy> vad heter terminalen?
<maxjezy> om man ska starta den med en action
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ska jag hjälpa dig via PM?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Skriv ett script som meddelar dig varje gång du får session opened så vet du om det var du eller icke.
<Kurdistan> kanske blir lättare nu när det är liv i kanalen
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Vilken action? Vilken terminal?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, om du lovar att sköta dig den här gången
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vi tar det via deve-se
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är ju något som systemet gör automatiskt. Ni har säker likadana meddelanden i loggarna.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ja, men du måste kika i auth_log för att få reda på något, jag menade att det kom typ upp en text på din skräm som står "Session opened" varje gång någon loggar in som root
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jo.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det är lugnt. Jag är mest intresserad av varför det står så.
<Krawlezt> Aha okej
<realubot> Jag ser ju i loggarna att det inträffar exakt 1 gång/h.
<coobra> hejja
<coobra> nej
<coobra> fan
<coobra> helvete
<realubot> Hey Ho Let's Go!
<coobra> realubot: ja ser vad du skriver
<coobra> inte bra
<realubot> coobra: Nä, logga ut igen.
<Krawlezt> Ska upp om 6h, om jag vill.
<realubot> SÃ¥ slipper du ser vad jag skriver... och vi dig.
<coobra> realubot: eller så slutar du
<Umeaboy> Någon som vill vara vänlig & hjälpa mig att kapa av tid från en låt?
<Umeaboy> VLC vill ju inte fungera som det ska.
<Umeaboy> Som sagt så sitter jag i Winblows nu.
<Umeaboy> Så jag är begränsad med vilket verktyg man ska använda.
<coobra> och frågar är
<Umeaboy> Eller rättare sagt KAN.
<Umeaboy> coobra: Ja, varför inte? Detta är ju ett community.
<arand> Umeaboy: audacity finns väl föt win också?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Fungerar inte audacity?
<Umeaboy> Jag har både Winblows & Linux i den här datorn, men känner inte för att boota upp.
<realubot> Umeaboy: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/
<Umeaboy> Jo, fann det nu.
<realubot> Beta för Vista och 7.
<Krawlezt> Hm, gå upp 7 och gymma och vara i skolan tills lunch eller sova tills 9 och bara gymma vara lite i skolan om jag har tur
<Krawlezt> Svårt val
<realubot> :D
<realubot> Går du till skolan för att gymma bara?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Nej, men när jag gymmar kan jag gå till skolan
<realubot> Ok.
<Krawlezt> Ligger nära så kan kila upp dit  :)
<realubot> Ok.
<Krawlezt> How i meet your mother @ 6an
<Umeaboy> met
<Umeaboy> meet är mötte.
<realubot> met är imperfekt av meet.
<realubot> meet met met
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<realubot> Mm.
<Umeaboy> Och serien heter How I met your mother.
<Umeaboy> Inte How I meet your mother.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Isf kan vi lika gärna felskriva så här: How I meat your mother.
<Umeaboy> Bara en tankje.
<Umeaboy> tanke
<realubot> Ja ja.
<Umeaboy> Någon här som spelar The Godfather: Five Families på Google+?
<realubot> Nej.
<Umeaboy> Det är ganska skoj kan jag tycka.
 * realubot lirar inte spel.
<Umeaboy> Önskar bara att man kunde få ner det här spelet på något vis.
<Umeaboy> Det lär ju inte vara en flv-fil.
<Umeaboy> Utan en swf-fil.
<Umeaboy> 1 timma kvar tills man har förstärkt vaktposten.
<Umeaboy> *suck*
<Krawlezt> VEM FAN ÄR "MOTHER" i How i met your mother, jag har inte sett slutet av serien.
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, det är :) ......
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, sämsta kanal 6 serien
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Det är vad heter hon
<Krawlezt> Den blonda
<Kurdistan> efter cop
<Krawlezt> Stella?
<Umeaboy> Cop?
<Umeaboy> Cops menar du?
<Umeaboy> Det är ju hur roligt som helst.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, exakt glömde s. .)
<Umeaboy> Se hur folk gör bort sig.
<Umeaboy> Och att de får sona för sina brott.
<realubot> Feb 12 14:17:01 charles-desktop CRON[2829]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<Kurdistan> cops och how I meet your mother. skräp.
<realubot> Feb 12 14:17:01 charles-desktop CRON[2829]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<realubot> 1 ggr/h loggas det.
<Krawlezt> Kurdistan: Vem är Teds fru eller vad man s'ger.
<realubot> Vad är det som händer?
<Krawlezt> säger*
<Kurdistan> Krawlezt, :) du frågar en som inte gillar serien.
<realubot> Och varför ser man inget med sudo crontab -l eller crontab -l?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Du använde sudo, du använde root en gång se ndrog du.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Vaktposten?
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Är Cops skräp bara för att den fokuserar på att visa folk vad somliga gör så att man kan lära sig att INTE göra samma sak?
<Umeaboy> Det finns värre.
<Umeaboy> TV-shop.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej. Det kommer 1 ggr/h. Exakta tider. Det är något som körs automatiskt.
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-04
 * realubot sparkar ut bollen från arenan.
<ehlu> Guest13386: vilka håller du på? :)
<andol> ehlu: 49ers
<andol> ehlu: själv då?
<ehlu> Morrn
<ehlu> bajs excell
<ehlu> hatar skiten
<hexabit> Godmorgon
<hexabit> :)
<ehlu> hexabit: duktig på libre calc?
<ehlu> jag kommer ta livet av min laptop snart
<hexabit> ehlu: Oj, nej det kan du nog bättre än mig. :)
<ehlu> Om det är någonting microsoft har gjort bra är det office excell
<ehlu> libre office är helt skruvat!
<ehlu> menade libre calc
<realubot> ehlu: Vad är problemet?
<realubot> med Calc?
<andol> Morgens
<nv``> morrn
<Barre> HeMan: döm om min förvåning när jag upptäcker att jag har en xPL device på mitt nätverk under mina tester =)
<andol> Barre: För att inte tala om hur förvånad du kommer bli när du upptäcker den bakdörr jag har installerat på en utav dina servrar? :-)
<Barre> andol: det skulle inte förvåna mig det minsta :P
<andol> Barre: Att det finns en bakdörr, eller att du upptäcker den? :P
<Barre> andol: hehe... att det finns en bakdörr såklartt
<nighter> haxxor.
<Coffe> Barre:  du som kan allt .. om jag vill i bash accessa $1 och uppåt ?  har för mig de fanns något fiffigt sätt att göra det
<nighter> $@
<nighter> expaderar alla
<Coffe> $*
<Coffe> bägge verkar funka.. tack nighter
<Barre> Coffe: det är skillnad mellan $* och $@ när man använder fnuttfnutt. alltså "$*" är inte samma sak som "$@"
<Coffe> någon här som har en bra bash lösning på från ett N antal filer hämta rader sätta , mellan alla ?
<nighter> *host*
<nighter> sed och regexp
<nighter> *host*
<nighter> :)
<Coffe> *ge halstablett* suta hosta å hosta upp kod :P
<D0minat0r> Lugnt om man frågar något om ubuntu server här eller? :)
<Coffe> D0minat0r:  självklart
<D0minat0r> Tack!
<D0minat0r> Jo såhär är det, jag skulle vilja packa en sak i ett såkallat akriv rar, så som man packar scenen releaser
<D0minat0r> Alltså .r1 .r2. .r3
<D0minat0r> Någon som vet om det ens är möjligt?
<Coffe> klart det är möjligt.. man sätter en flagga för hur stort varje paket ska vara så sköts resten automatisk sedan
<Coffe> men det har ju inget direkt med ubuntu server attt göra
<D0minat0r> Ja okej, men har googlat runt men hitar liksom inte vilket program jag ska använda mig av
<D0minat0r> Tänkte bara nämna att det är just ubuntu server jag använder, så det är ju ett kommando man ska köra
<Coffe> hur du vill packa det är ju upp till dig .. finns flera olika program för att packa saker
<D0minat0r> Har du några tips? Har googlat men verkar bara berätta hur man extractar :(
<Coffe> är det till zip du vill ha det  ?
<D0minat0r> Nope, rar
<Coffe> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-create-split-rar-files-in-ubuntu.html
<einand> D0minat0r: varför rar?
<einand> aha, du vill packa upp
<einand> unrar x *.rar
<einand> alt.
<einand> unrar x *.r*1
<Coffe> einand:  ahh jag tolkade de som han ville packa ..
<Coffe> unrar -e ?  tar det inte allt om man köra ofria
<K350> Uff ..har fastna tpå ett ruskigt knepigt bash skript problem...
<einand> 7z är bättre än rar, om man själv är personen som måste packa
<K350> går ju inte att använda awk tillsamans med tee och tail...enerverande som f-n
<Barre> Coffe: vad menar du med N antal filer hämta rader?
<K350> Barre: youtube-dl <youtube-url> | tee > foo.log. Sista raden visar hur många procent osm laddads ned. Men det är stört omöjligt att få ENDAST den biten som visar proecent i realtid. tail, skapa tmp fil och läsa etc..funkar inte . Jag förstår INGENTING!!!
<D0minat0r> einand, Coffe jo det är packa jag vill
<D0minat0r> 'tråkiga är att sudo apt-get install rar ej funkar
<K350> D0minat0r: Varför skulle det inte fungera?
<K350> D0minat0r: kör apt-cache search rar | grep ^rar och se om rar finns där
<D0minat0r> Reading package lists... Done
<D0minat0r> Building dependency tree
<D0minat0r> Reading state information... Done
<D0minat0r> rar is already the newest version.
<D0minat0r> haha Tack gubbar, fan vad dum jag känner mig :D
<K350> D0minat0r: den är redan installerad.
<K350> D0minat0r: Ska du packa upp  en .rar fil behöver du unrar
<D0minat0r> Japp såg det nu
<D0minat0r> Får ursäkta att jag inte har alla hästar hemma, håller fortfarande på att lära mig :)
<D0minat0r> Har bara provat på en vps förut, och där funkade inte rar, dock en annan version av ubuntu
<K350> D0minat0r:  ska du packa upp kör-> unrar e foo.rar
<D0minat0r> Ty :)
<K350> D0minat0r: "2E gör så att paketet extraheras i dne mapp du står i
<D0minat0r> En får tacka så mycket :)
<K350> D0minat0r: np :-)
<D0minat0r> :D
<K350> D0minat0r: Glöm inte att ge mig ett konto på din server bara :-D
<D0minat0r> Haha lovar ;)
<Coffe> Barre:  jag har nog löst det nu
<D0minat0r> Kan väl passa på att fråga då, ni vet ingen bra video splitter? :D
<K350> D0minat0r: avidemux kanske?
<D0minat0r> Går det köra via kommando då?
<einand> sudo apt-get install rar-nonfree
<einand> tror jag den heter
<D0minat0r> einand redan fxat det :p
<D0minat0r> Men tack ändå :)
<K350> hur får jag bort allt efter en punkt "." med sed? 's/\.något//' va?
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> det e jag kissie igen
<Peyam> e realubot här?
<HakanS> Peyam: Ursäkta, men jag tror inte att någon annan här i kanalen är så intresserade av din och realubots "lek", så ta diskussionen privat med honom.
<Peyam> okej förlåt. inte slå mig :(
<Peyam> HakanS: tror ja ska hem o plugga
<Peyam> salam
<Peyam1> ingen e här
<Peyam1> det e så deprimerande
<dodel> Hej. Jag har installerat ubuntu 12.10 på min nya bärbara och datorn går sååå varm så den stängs av om man kör t.ex 2 program exempelvis en installation och firefox. Hur ska jag göra för att sänka temperaturen på datorn så den inte stänger av sig själv?
<Peyam> dodel:  har du installat lm-sensors?
<Peyam> dodel: svara
<dodel> nope
<dodel> yes master!
<dodel> gollum gollum...
<Peyam> du har inte kört ngt med sensors-detect?
<dodel> har kört med jupiter
<dodel> men det blev ingen skillnad
<Peyam> ja men ibland när du kör med detect och inte läser genom raderna och trycker yes på allting så kommer den modifiera temperaturen
<Peyam> hänt mig en gång. fick installera om ubuntu
<Peyam> på laptop jag rekommenderar xubuntu
<dodel> när jag skriver sensors så blir det
<dodel> acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +79.0?C  (crit = +200.0?C)  k8temp-pci-00c3 Adapter: PCI adapter Core0 Temp:   +78.0?C   Core1 Temp:   -49.0?C
<dodel> nu ännu värre.
<dodel> acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +79.0?C  (crit = +200.0?C)  k8temp-pci-00c3 Adapter: PCI adapter Core0 Temp:   +80.0?C   Core1 Temp:   -49.0?C
<Peyam> vad har du för processor?
<Peyam> fler känig?
<dodel> min CPU är AMD atholn 64 B)
<Peyam> e den flerkärnig?
<dodel> har ingen aning
<Peyam> du e långt ifrån 200 men 79 är ganska högt
<dodel> ja jag vill helst att den ska ligga på 40 grader
<Peyam> jag tror sensors har tagit kontrollen
<dodel> eller liknande
<Peyam> d ska ligga mellan 40-50 i vilo
<dodel> jag vilar och har dessa värden
<Peyam> jag fick installera om skiten och läs nogra nästa gång på sensors-detect. de alternativen som är rätta för din dator är skrivna med stor bokstav. tex : YES eller no. det står så här ibland YES/no? o du väljer YES'
<dodel> vad heter paketet sensor-detect ?
<Peyam> lm-sensors
<dodel> jaha...okej, då har jag redan installerat det
<dodel> jag behöver inte göra något mer?
<Peyam> japp
<dodel> lm-sensor sköter om allt?
<Peyam> nej ominstallera ubuntu
<dodel> varför?
<Peyam> för det e smartast
<dodel> den är ju nyinstallerad
<Peyam> ja men nu har du gjort en stooooooooor förändring
<Peyam> du har lekt med dina fläktar o skit
<dodel> okej...så lm-sensors installerar inte bara på hårddisken utan den ominstallerar även BIOS?
<dodel> om installerar jag ubuntu så måste jag installera lm-sensors igen
<Peyam> bra att du sätter bio på default igen
<Peyam> ja det måste du och när du kör sensors-detect var noga med raderna
<dodel> hur kör jag sensors detect?
<Peyam> även om du nu söker en lösning för ditt problem blir din dator så varm på så kort tid att du inte kan göra ngt
<dodel> kommandot
<Peyam> du  har redan kört de
<Peyam> så det e ingen ide
<dodel> Vänta lite....
<dodel> Jag hänger inte med
<Peyam> lyssna
<Peyam> så gör du!
<Peyam> in på bios och sätt allt på default
<Peyam> och ominstallera ubuntu
<dodel> Jag har installerat lm-sensors och nu ska jag ominstallera datorn och installera lm-sensors igen??
<Peyam> sen kommer du in här o jag hjälper dej med resten
<Peyam> gör som jag säger bara
<dodel> ok. Det första jag ska göra är att ändra i BIOS?
<Peyam> du ska sätta allt på default. det finns ett alternative i biod som heter set to default
<Peyam> den trycker du o sprarar skiten o går ut
<dodel> sen ominstallera
<Peyam> sen ominstalla
<dodel> ubuntu
<dodel> och sen installera lm-sensors
<Peyam> nej det behöver du inte
<Peyam> kom in  här sen när du e klar
<Peyam> med installationen
<dodel> okok. Jag gör det! Syns om 30 min!
<dodel> BIOS -> Default
<Peyam> syns
<Peyam> ja
<K350> mysko. awk visar ett resultat om jag kör det direkt i terminalen. Men ett helt annat om jag kör det via ett bash skript.
<realubot> Peyam: Hallå din gamle hundsmugglare.
<Peyam> realubot: hej
<realubot> Peyam: ;)
<Peyam> realubot: sup?
<K350> realubot: Har det hänt dig att awk visar oliak resultat beorend epå om du kör det direkt i terminalen eller via skript?
<Peyam> asså är det bara jag vars fis fastnar länge i lägenheten?
<K350> Peyam: ja
<Peyam> dodel: gick d bra biatch?
<Peyam> dodel:  sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<dodel> har inte installerat klart än
<dodel> Sitter vid annan dator :)
<Peyam> okaaaaaaaaaaaaaj
<Peyam> realubot: vad säger pernilla idag?
<K350> glöm inte att köra sensors_detect för att konfigurera
<Peyam> K350: ja vi kmr till det.
<Peyam> sensors-detect annars
<realubot> K350: Jag har knappt använt awk i skript.
<realubot> K350: SÃ¥ jag vet inget om att resultatet skulle bli annorlunda.
<realubot> K350: Det beror kanske på vilket skal du anropar i shebangen?
<realubot> K350: Om du kör awk i Terminalen så används ju Bash. Men om du i skriptet har shebangen #!/bin/sh så används ju Bourne shell?
<realubot> K350: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<realubot> K350: Är du säker på att skriptet innehåller raden #!/bin/bash högst upp?
<realubot> Peyam: Jag har tyvärr tråkiga nyheter.
<realubot> Peyam: "Tyvärr blev det ingen dagens outfit för jag hittade verkligen inget bra ljus här hemma att ta bilderna med."
<Peyam> jaha va dåligt då
<realubot> Peyam: Jag förstår att du är besviken ...
<Peyam> hmm
<realubot> Men du ska veta att det är helt okej att känna så som du gör nu.
<Peyam> tack
<realubot> Gråt lite så känns det snart bättre.
<dodel> Peyam: Nu
<Peyam> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<dodel> Peyam: Nu har jag ominstallerat ubuntu som du sade
<Peyam> ja men kör kommandot jag skrev
<dodel> laptop@laptop-eMachines-E625:~$ sudo apt-get install lm-sensors Läser paketlistor... Färdig Bygger beroendeträd          Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig Paketet lm-sensors är inte tillgängligt, men ett annat paket hänvisar till det. Det kan betyda att paketet saknas, har blivit föråldrat eller endast är tillgängligt från andra källor  E: Paketet "lm-sensors" har ingen installationskandidat
<Peyam> dodel: sudp apt-get update
<Peyam> o
<Peyam> dodel
<Peyam> sudo apt-get install sensor
<Peyam> jag skrev fel i början
<dodel> vad är det för skillnad mellan sensors och lm-sensors?
<Peyam> gör som jag säger nu
<Peyam> sorry
<Peyam> sorryt
<Peyam> sudo apt-get install lm-sensor
<Peyam> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<dodel> aaa håller forfarande på update
<Peyam> deokej
<dodel> nu
<Peyam> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<dodel> först lm-sensor ?
<Peyam> det jag skrev nu
<Peyam> koppa den o klistra i terminalen
<realubot> dodel: Här har du en guide om lm-sensors: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dodel> nu sudo sensors-detect
<Peyam> ja
<dodel> Sen bara YES hela tiden?
<Peyam> och kom ihåg
<Peyam> nej
<realubot> dodel: Där ser du också hur du bör svara på frågorna som lm-sensors ställer första gången.
<Peyam> YES/nej  svarar du YES på . yes/NO svarar du no på
<realubot> dodel: Länken.
<dodel> ok jag svarar efter stora bokstäverna
<Peyam> ja
<realubot> dodel: Du kan även installera psensor efter att du har installerar lm-sensors
<dodel> OK. det blev bara YES
<Peyam> kör bara
<Peyam> realubot: vänta lite
<Peyam> säg till när du e klar
<dodel> men räcker det inte bara att man kör lm-sensors så ser man?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> kör bara för i helvetet
<Peyam> jag blir så galen
<Peyam> säg till när du e kla med frågorna
<realubot> dodel: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/monitor-hardware-temperature-in-ubuntu.html
<dodel> Peyam jag är redan klar
<Peyam> realubot: men förvirra inte honom än.
<realubot> dodel: Du kan installera paketet hddtemp innan också.
<Peyam> dodel: skriv nu sensors på terminalen
<Peyam> eller sensor eller va d nu heter
<dodel> ok
<dodel> laptop@laptop-eMachines-E625:~$ sensors acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +78.0?C  (crit = +200.0?C)  k8temp-pci-00c3 Adapter: PCI adapter Core0 Temp:   +77.0?C   Core1 Temp:   -49.0?C    laptop@laptop-eMachines-E625:~$
<Peyam> e det normalt att tempen ligger på 78 realubot?
<Peyam> jäva amd . fattar inget av skiten
<dodel> Aboou, jadu...hmmm
<Peyam> dodel: vaa hade du för processor?
<dodel> AMD Athlon 64 B)
<Peyam> dodel: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000687.htm
<Peyam> din temperatur var vanlig från början :D
<dodel> Bra. Det är bärbar dator också
<Peyam> vad jag ser så har amd processor högre temperatur än intel
<dodel> AMD > intel
<Peyam> jag kör med Intel faktiskt. hade en AMD som jag var nöjd med också
<Peyam> de e billigare iaf
<dodel> Ska låta datorn installera update på 240 mb och se hur det går
<dodel> temp1:        +84.0?C
<Peyam> ditt normala skall vara 70 enligt en annan hemsida.
<Peyam> googla på din precossrs normala temperatur
<Peyam> du har antingen dåliga fläktar eller så e de ngt fel på din daotr
<dodel> Så länge datorn ej stängs av så är det OK
<Peyam> realubot: snus time
<Peyam> dodel: va fan står dodel för?
<dodel> dodel?
<Peyam> a
<dodel> Jadu...något konstigt namn
<dodel> Jankie Dodel
<dodel> Sydstatslåt från 1800-talet i The Deep dirty south
<dodel> Vad betyde Peyam?
<Peyam> mitt eget namn
<Peyam> budskap
<dodel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwHvyqNDUvE
<dodel> 'Merica
<raze> Okey, jag har gjort en usb-sticka med ubuntu på
<raze> med startup disc creator
<raze> 64bit 12.10
<raze> och den här laptoppen säger att den är vfat.
<raze> när jag försöker boota den på min stationära så får jag bara meddelandet "Loading Operating System ..."\n"Boot error"
<raze> den här laptoppen (thinkpad T60) klarar att boota tills någon sekund efter första skärmen då den gnäller att det är 64bit.
<raze> någon som har en aning om vad det kan vara för fel?
<K350> realubot: Det är ett bash script #!/bin/bash således. De tär också bash jag kör me di terminalen. Så jag fattar ingenting.
<K350> realubot: Ska kanske tillägga att jag ockzå kör skriptet som bash. bash skript och inte sh skript. har ävne testat att köra med ./skript..samma sak..oliak resultat..jag ser ut osm en fiol i ansiktet varje gågn jag testar
<realubot> K350: Hur ser raderna ut då?
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-05
<Kalle> Jag funderar på att installera Ubuntu på min fars dator, dock är min far över 80 år och har svårt när det inte ser "lika" ut. (han har xp nu). Vad för sorts Ubuntu ska man ha? x86 x64?
<johanbr> Kalle: jag gissar på att han inte gör något väldigt krävande med datorn, då kan man lika gärna köra x86 (även om det är en 64-bitars dator)
<johanbr> men xubuntu är nog bättre än standardversionen (mer likt windows)
<Kalle> Nä, han gör inte något speciellt, mer än att använda word, läsa mail, intenet bank, och sådana saker.
<Kalle> Funkar xubuntu på en dell dator?
<johanbr> jodå
<Kalle> alltså datorn är gammal som gatan
<Kalle> xubuntu, är den lika enkel som "vanliga" ubuntu att installera? och kan man installera genom en körbar usb-sticka?
<johanbr> ja på båda frågorna
<Kalle> jag har aldrig installerat något med en körbar usb-sticka.. förut.. men antar att man ska ändra i bios för att göra det?
<Kalle> vart kan jag hämta hem xubuntu?
<Kalle> Måste man installera alla drivrutiner för sig? eller "känner" xubuntu av det själv?
<Kalle> johanbr: förlåt för tusen frågor
<johanbr> Kalle: 1. möjligt att du behöver ändra i bios, beror på hur det är inställt 2. http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ 3. i de flesta fall ska du inte behöva installera några drivrutiner i efterhand
<johanbr> och inget problem med frågorna, det är det kanalen är till för :)
<Kalle> johanbr: Tusen tack för länken. (har sparat den i mina favoriter). Det var väldigt länge sen som jag själv "testade" ubuntu, men då var det rätt så krångligt. Där av att jag frågar en massa. Vet att Ubuntu ska vara mer användar vänligt idag. Men eftersom min far är så pass till åren, vill jag inte göra honom osäker på (sin) dator. Men jag har tröttnat på att (rädda) hans xp hela tiden...
<Kalle> johanbr: Tack för att du/ni vill svara på "dumma" frågor...
<johanbr> varsågod, och det var inget dumt med frågorna
<Kalle> johanbr: Min far använder skype och teamveiwer, jag hoppas att de programen finns för xubuntu.
<johanbr> Kalle: skype finns definitivt
<johanbr> teamviewer vet jag inte vad det är
<Kalle> teamviewer är ett program som man kan använda för att fjärrstyra datorn... som typ win fjärrhjälp fast bättre
<Kalle> johanbr: Tusen tack för all hjälp... jag kollade google och såg att det programmet fanns för linux... :P
<johanbr> Kalle: ok, då vet jag inte... det finns ett remote desktop-program som ska vara windows-kompatibelt, men jag har aldrig provat
<johanbr> ok, då är det nog inga problem
<Kalle> johanbr: jag är jätte tacksam för hjälpen kring detta ang. vilket av alla dessa ubuntu versioner som skulle passa min far bäst. är det samma sak förresten med xubuntu att man tex kan "prov" köra den ifrån skivan så att inte nått av hans saker förstörs... så att han kan få se och få en hum om hur det är innan man installerar?
<johanbr> Kalle: javisst, det funkar på samma sätt som "vanliga" ubuntu
<Kalle> åh, så bra :)
<Kalle> är det en helt vanlig cd-skiva eller är det dvd - skiva som gäller?
<johanbr> det bästa är nog att installera från usb
<johanbr> men vanlig cd ska också funka
<Kalle> är det enkelt att göra en körbar usb?
<johanbr> jodå, kan göras med usb creator från ubuntu, finns säkert nån windowsmetod också
<Kalle> okej, får försöka att luska ut det där.
<Kalle> kan man köra ifrån själva windows.. eller måste jag starta om datorn helt och fixa med bios och allt?
<Kalle> Min far har även en extern usb-hdd.. kan man enkelt komma åt sånna saker i xubuntu?
<Kalle> MÃ¥ste man updatera varje kvartal de nyare versioner som kommer ut?
<johanbr> Kalle: för att installera måste du starta om (tror det finns installation via windows också, men från vad jag hört funkar det inte alltid så bra)
<johanbr> och inga problem med usb-hd
<Kalle> okej, då vet jag det..
<johanbr> och för uppdateringar: en version har stöd i minst 18 månader, så innan dess behöver du inte installera en ny version
<johanbr> finns också LTS-versioner, som har stöd i fem år
<Kalle> oj! det var ju nått bra. Det är liksom, rätt så jobbigt att behöva updatera xubuntu varje kvartal, och vara rädd för att datorn kommer att sluta att fungera bara för att man har en "äldre" version
<Kalle> vart hittar man en sådan xubuntu version som har LTS?
<johanbr> den senaste är 12.04, finns på samma länk som ovan
<johanbr> senaste LTS-versionen är 12.04, dvs
<Kalle> åh.. tusen tack.. verkligen snällt av dig, att du tog dig tid att svara på alla dessa frågor...
<johanbr> inga problem alls
<johanbr> efter lite tid med ubuntu kanske det är du som svarar på frågor nästa gång
<Kalle> detta forum (chatt) kommer jag gärna tillbaka till, om jag får... Jag är nybörjare totalt i detta och själv kör jag win xdark deluxe edition... men innan jag har mitt nuvarande operativsystem, så hade jag ubuntu... men det var som sagt, väldigt länge sen. Och nu eftersom min fars dator rätt så mycket, så funderar jag starkt på att fixa liux till honom. (2 dygns, ominstallationI) var inte någon höjdare och det var 1år 
<Kalle> Så jag är rätt så slut på att försöka att "rädda" hans dator...
<johanbr> kan förstå det
<Kalle> johanbr: * win7 xdark edition (skulle det stå)
<Kalle> johanbr: Jag är rätt impad på min far som ändå är över 80 år, och har lärt sig att skypa och maila... men ändå.. han har en tendens att bli lite "rädd", då det inte ser ut som det han är van vid.. och i det fallet är det viktigt att inte (skrivbordet) m.m. ser allt för olik windows
<johanbr> jo, det är inte illa
<johanbr> hur som helst, dags att gå
<johanbr> lycka till med installationen!
<Kalle> Tuse tack för all hjälp!
<Kalle> vart loggar man ur?
<larsemil> morrn era sjusovare1
<Barre> är det du som är sjusovare2 då?
<larsemil> sjusovare7
<Barre> ahhh
<E3|Fisk> Hallå hallå, något här=
<E3|Fisk> Nehepp
<bamsefar> What?
<mrsid> Hej?
<larsemil> goddag
<mrsid> Någon som vet vart man kan få tag på trådlös usb adabter som funkar med ubuntu? Har en men lyckas inte få den att funka ;(
<maxjezy> mrsid, menar du en wifi antenn?
<maxjezy> usb
<mrsid> Precis, fast en sådan man kan stoppa i USB uttag :) Har en men har aldrig lyckats få den att funka, tänkte mig inte riktigt för innan köp, allt annat har ju funkat smärtfritt :)
<maxjezy> är den du har d-link?
<mrsid> Netgaer N600 (WNDA3100)
<mrsid> Tänkte bränna den. Finns det inget varumärke som funkar med Linux?
<mrsid> Har fått min far att hoppa från windows till ubuntu, så det jävliga är ju då att inte få igång internet
<maxjezy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<maxjezy> bara kolla på dustin efter kort, kolla om de har support i den listan.
<mrsid> Aha tack för länken :) tänkte en liten snabbis fråga. Vad är det man bör kunna om man vill hjälpa ubuntu sverige? Måste man vara super hackare?
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010658172/tp-link-tl-wn721n-nano-wireless-usb-adapter/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjezy> det där kortet kostar typ 100 kr och funkar med 99% säkerhet i ubuntu och linux
<maxjezy> eftersom det finns dokumenterat att det funkar med ubuntu 11.04
<maxjezy> men, innan beställning så äre alltid bra att googla kortet eller vad det nu är för att se om det finns kända fel.
<maxjezy> nej, huvudsaken är väl att man har datorvana
<maxjezy> vissa är bra på webläsare, andra på specialkod  för att få saker att fungera.
<mrsid> Fan va bra, tack så hjärtligt för hjälpen :) Jag förstår, tänkte lära mig programmering, tänkte att det kan ju vara bra att kunna :) men vilket språk bör man kunna? Lite noob frågor men jag tycker linux är kul och det skulle vara kul om man kunde hjälpa till med nått :D
<maxjezy> det är väldigt individuellt vad du sen vill jobba med för projekt, att lära sig kod som senare kan komma till användning är ju ett plus
<mrsid> Jo det vore ju inte dumt ;)
<HakanS_> mrsid: På http://developer.ubuntu.com/ kan du läsa hur man kommer igång med att programmera för Ubuntu.
<mrsid> Tack HakanS_ för det :D
<einand> 86 spänn för den usb grunkan var inte farligt
<mrsid> Skit billigt, tänkte beställa den nu :D Ni ubuntu-människor är så snälla :) Den där länken HakanS var ju jätte bra :D
<einand> själv funderar jag på denna http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010646643/tp-link-tl-wn725n-nano-wireless-usb-adapter/
<einand> om den fungerar med RPI
<mrsid> Det var ingen stor plastbit det inte ;) Men den verkar ju fungera med Linux i alla fall :) Vad är RPI?
<mrsid> Har man två alternativ iaf :)
<einand> RPI är rasberry pi, en linux dator stor som en dvdbox
<antii> Rpi är cool
<antii> min nya hptc x)
<einand> antii: trevligt
<antii> einand:
<antii> som fan!
<mrsid> Fan va ballt :) vart köpte du den?
<einand> själv ersatte jag min RPI med en Apple tv, så nu vet jag inte vad men rpi skall jobba med
<antii> einand: i htpc-syfte?
<einand> mrsid: webhallen säljer den, även Elfa
<antii> eller varför ersatte du den?
<einand> antii: ja
<antii> fungerar ju utmärkt, kör dock bara 720p och inte 1080p.
<einand> tyckte min rpi var lite klumpig, flöt inte så bra som jag ville. Samt börja med netflix
<antii> ok
<einand> fast största anlendingen till varför jag la ner, var pga filsystemkrashen, så våga jag inte ha den som webserver heller längre
<einand> funderar dock, på att bygga mig en "bärbar" nas
<antii> heh
<antii> aja, som htpc så fungerar den utmärkt för min del
<maxjezy> antii, ären inte seeg?
<einand> maxjezy: nja, inte seg, men lite otymplig
<antii> maxjezy: inte den snabbaste men den räcker för htpc :p
<maxjezy> jag väntar nog något år innan ja skaffar sånt där, vill ha mer speed
<peter_e> hej, jag har problem med att få ett ZTE MF821D 4G modem från Telenor att funka i Ubuntu 12.04, lsusb anger ID 19d2:0349 vilket inte stämmer med anvisningar jag hittat på nätet om usb_modeswitch-regler så jag sitter fast :) när jag stoppar modemet i datorn betraktas det som trådbunden anslutning
<Coffe> peter får du tillgång till internet då ?
<hume> hej... nån här som kan peka på nån resurs som kan hjälpa mig förstå hur jag ska kunna identifiera datorer på mitt LAN som INTE har fasta ip-nummer? enklast möjliga
 * hume förstår sig inte på dhcp
<einand> hume: sitter du på datorn?
<hume> nja.. framför
<hume> vid
<hume> ska jag utveckla min fråga?
<einand> tänkte mer, att du kan ju isf sde din ip med ifconfig
<hume> jo, det kan jag
<hume> jag vill få backuppc att hitta datorer i mitt hemmalan. kör normalt med fasta ip-nummer, men har nu en wifi-repeater som ställer till det
<einand> fast det är väl klienten som skickar ut backupen?
<hume> fasta ip-nummer = routern ger ett ip-nummer baserat på MAC-adressen
<hume> nope, det är servern som pingar och skickar kommandot
<einand> låter hemskt
<hume> hemskt?
<hume> att det är servern eller att det inte funkar?
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> maxjezy: sköter du dig?!
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> trött ror att jag är påväg att bli förkyld:(((
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> är det inte foten så är det luftvägarna
<swecarp> japp det är illa med denhär gamlagubben
<Philip5> jag funderar på om jag ska ta och uppdatera kubuntu
<swecarp> uj tilll 11.04 eller
<Philip5> och andra sidan är det väl inte långt kvar till 11.04
<Philip5> nä jag kör 12.04 fortfarande
<swecarp> Philip5: vad jag har förstått så är det många som har haft problem med 12.10
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> kanske bra att jag inte uppgraderat än
<swecarp> ser så ut
<Philip5> har haft lite tid till linux på sista tiden. ligger efter med min PPA också
<Philip5> borde göra något åt det
<swecarp> det är ju den vanliga ubuntun har inte sett någott om kubuntu
<David-A> nyss på tv "Operation Crossbow" SVT2 18:00-18:50. Om de modiga piloter som fotograferade nazisternas anläggningar och de smarta personer som analyserade bilderna, under 2a världskriget. (repris ons, tor)
<Philip5> David-A: visste inte att vi hade tv-upplysning här i kanalen
<David-A> Philip5: jorå, inte så ofta, men då och då, sen är det ingen värdefull upplysning eftersom den kommer EFTER sändningen.
<Philip5> så varför kommer den alls??
<David-A> Philip5: bra fråga. kanske att jag som alla andra känner att jag måste göra ett avtryck i den digitala världen
<Peyam> hej
<Philip5> swecarp: vad annars är nytt då?
<_Trullo> Philip5, hehe, har david på ignore sen länge :)
<Philip5> då slipper man tv-uppdateringar
<_Trullo> jao
<swecarp> inte mycket sitter och försöker lösa ett problem med drakx-net
<Philip5> hur går det?
<swecarp> inte alls sitter och letar efter vad som är fel
<maxjezy> Philip5, självklart, borde jag inte? :)
<Philip5> jo men man vet ju aldrig
<maxjezy> går det rykten om mig och spongebob stämmer de inte!
<Philip5> uj
<swecarp> troir att det är ett bygg fel då fedora får det att funka kan inte få min dongel att ansluta
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du testat nya mypaint?
<maxjezy> helt klart ett program i framsteg, vilka funktioner det fått alltså!
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> men mypaint ska ha rätt bra stöd för wacombrädor vad jag förstår
<maxjezy> ja, det är härligt att bara sätta sig och skissa i
<Philip5> har du en ritbräda?
<Philip5> hade du en bamboo?
<maxjezy> aa, jag har ju haft 2
<maxjezy> bamboo japp
<maxjezy> jag ska beställa en ny datormus och står i valet av vilken mus ja ska ta nu
<Philip5> jag har ju en Intuos5 touch Medium :)
<maxjezy> hade varit skoj o testa
<maxjezy> har du skaffat trådlöst då?
<maxjezy> vore perfekt med dit ritbräda till min nya skärm
<Philip5> nä jag tycker inte jag behövt när jag har den på skrivbordet som jag har den. har en förlängningssladd till usbn
<Philip5> kanske skulle packa nya mypaint
<maxjezy> gör det!
<maxjezy> testa det också, värdigt program att ha på datorn faktiskt med ritbräda
<Philip5> men det använder säkert inte qt :O
<maxjezy> efter att jag och kubuntu bråkat lite är vi nu ganska bra vänner
<maxjezy> blender har ju också fått sig nya funktioner
<maxjezy> som man kan nytja med sin wacom
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jag har inte kört blender på rätt länge
<Philip5> bad me
<maxjezy> dynamic topology till sculpt
<maxjezy> nu kan man köra sculpt utan att tänka på multires
<Peyam> vad e det frågan om här
<Peyam> va fan e blender?
<Peyam> e det inte den där visual studio grejen?
<Peyam> nu såg ja
<Peyam> orka ed graphic
<einand> blender är 3d rendings mjukvara
<maxjezy> Philip5, kan du inte packa en riktigt ny blender med?
<maxjezy> vill ha in blender i startmenyn på kde
<Peyam> maxjezy: går det inte att skapa en genväg där?
<maxjezy> nej, bara strul
<Peyam> men kör med terminalen
<maxjezy> vill att operativsystemet ska starta rätt blender när ja klickar på filer med
<maxjezy> 2.65.9
<Philip5> ändra då
<maxjezy> vet ju inte hur?
<maxjezy> nu har jag nya blender på skrivbordet, i en mapp jag döpt blender
<maxjezy> vill att det är den som startar när ja klickar i startmenyn
<Philip5> kör du linux?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> kubuntu
<Philip5> kde?
<Philip5> ändra filassociation i systemsettings
 * David-A chansar lite och tipsar om ett program som just börjat, "Elektricitetens historia" del 1 av 3 Kunskapskanalen 20:00-21:00
<maxjezy> Philip5, tack!
<maxjezy> du är ju riktigt familjär med kubuntu du
<maxjezy> även fast du gav mig ledtråd om var jag ändrar var det lite bök.
<Philip5> har ju kört det ett tag
<Philip5> vadå då?
<maxjezy> visste inte riktigt vilka fält som skulle ändras
<maxjezy> men det funkar nu, bara det att blender försvunnit från startmenyn
<maxjezy> men det är skitsamma, nu startar rätt version från filerna istället
<Philip5> fast jag är inte så förtjust i att så stora program som mypaint kör allt i python
<Philip5> eller mycket i python
<maxjezy> ah, vet inte hur det påverkar mig men python funkar bra här
<maxjezy> mypaint har ju dynamisk canvas som gör det intressant för ram-minnet också
<Philip5> inbillar mig att det skulle vara snabbare om man inte körde det med python
<maxjezy> jag har inga performance lagg
<maxjezy> även när jag har en rityta på typ 5-10 gb
<maxjezy> ram
<Philip5> kör du mypaint 1.1 på kubuntu?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> 1.1.0
<maxjezy> kan jag ändra min diskspace till kubuntu
<Philip5> vart laddade du det ifrån?
<maxjezy> jag installerade via wubi
<maxjezy> någon ppa antar jag
<Philip5> jag har aldrig kört wubi så jag vet inte
<maxjezy> det var max 30 gb och ja valde det vid installation
<maxjezy> men 30 räcker inte långt
<Philip5> maxjezy: om du kollar i menyerna i mypaint saknar du vissa ikoner då?
<Philip5> den verkar inte köra alla automatiskt kanske något gtk-paket som jag inte har installerat
<maxjezy> ah, jo, stämmer.
<Philip5> maxjezy: pennan funkar riktigt bra med mypaint :)
<maxjezy> jo, det sitter som handen i handsken
<Philip5> maxjezy: men hur är det med dina ikoner?
<maxjezy> dåligt, fattas massor
<Philip5> borde vara för den använder något ikon-paket som inte kommer med kde
<Philip5> något gtk-grejs
<Philip5> maxjezy: ser din också ut så här? http://i.imagebanana.com/img/n2n4qig3/MyPaint_004.png
<Philip5> bara vita fula defaultikoner i menyer lite här och var
<maxjezy> nej, sådär illa är det inte
<maxjezy> mer att vissa ord inte har bild
<Philip5> maxjezy: fixade det
<maxjezy> :)
<tobbe_> händer ikv gott folk
<einand> kollar på tv
<tobbe_> samma här... hisen
<tobbe_> hissen
<tobbe_> plus delat en flarra vin med sambon :P
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tackar Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: har du löst ditt problem?
<swecarp> nej får sätta mig och discutera med en av dom som underhåller disten
<Philip5> jobbit
<maxjezy> har ni sett att svtplay sänder direkt nu på alla kanaler?
<swecarp> japp hatar för tillfället telenor som inte hjälpertill als när det gäller linux
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo men det är väl mest ett sätt för dem att se till att alla måste betala tv-avgift om man har en internetuppkoppling
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja, snacka om diktatur
<David-A> Philip5, maxjezy: dumheter, ser du på svt så betalar du tv-avgift, annars inte. "snacka om diktatur" är myndigheters och storföretags övervakning av alla, via fra,ipred,betalkort,mobiler och att styra opinionen via facebook och allmän censur av internet.
<maxjezy> David-A, ja, men maffian hotar med sniglar i ögat och står och lyssnar i trappuppgången.
<maxjezy> försöker med alla medel nå ut till svenskarna att betala avgifter, även om tv'n står i garaget ska det minsan betalas skatt, inte ens bilar behöver sån skatt.
<David-A> maxjezy: ja OM du tittar på SVT utan att betala, det är väl logiskt
<maxjezy> jag förstår inte riktigt men ja visst.
<raze> vart ska man annars ha TV'n om inte i garaget?
<David-A> maxjezy: du får en snigel i ögat OM du tittar på svt utan att betala, det är väl logiskt
<maxjezy> ja, men det borde inte vara logiskt
<maxjezy> det är så logiskt alla fattar utom du.. du har inte en aning.
<David-A> maxjezy: vad är problemet? du tittar inte på svt och betalar inte. ok. eller du tittar på svt och betalar. ok. eller nåt annat?
<maxjezy> problemet är för omfattande för att behandlar i några simpla rader
<Sterk> Philip5: kena :)
<Philip5> kena
<johanbr> David-A: problemet är väl att man måste betala oavsett om man tittar på SVT eller inte
<Philip5> Sterk: uppsala?
<Sterk> Philip5: nee :) i kdeland
<Philip5> Sterk: är det du som är kurden
<Philip5> ?
<Sterk> Philip5: det var länge sedan sist.
<Sterk> Philip5: :) jepp.
<Philip5> kände inte igen ditt nick
<Philip5> men att du har en uppsala-adress är ju en ledtråd
<Sterk> Philip5: :) har ej varit aktiv på ett bra tag så du har väl glömt. Sedan har jag väl ändrar en hel del ggr.
<Philip5> jo jag har haft mycket jobb på senare tid så jag har inte varit här så mycket eller haft tid med linux
<Philip5> ska bättre mig med båda :)
<Philip5> jo du är ju så ombytlig med nicken ;)
<David-A> johanbr: jo, men i praktiken är det ett "honour system" nu. om man ser på svt så betalar man, annars inte (pejling funkar bara på analoga tv, och inte speciellt bra i stadsmiljö, så det förekommer knappt)
<Sterk> Philip5: ser du fram emot matchen imorgon?
<maxjezy> Philip5, säg upp dig och kör kubuntu på heltid
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) tjena kaksi
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo det måste jag nästan
<Philip5> Sterk: vet inte om ser fram emot är rätt ord för vänskapsmatcher är ju mest lite så där trevliga.
<Sterk> Philip5: :) allt måste inte vara tävlingsmatch för det ska vara skoj.
<Philip5> nästan
<Philip5> kollade du på super bowlen?
<Sterk> Philip5: har du haft kontakt med swecarp?
<Sterk> Philip5: nee inte min grej.
<Philip5> inte mer än att han är här
<Philip5> jiddrade lite med honom förrut
<maxjezy> vad heter det här programmet som spelar in skärmen
<Sterk> Philip5: nice. måste varit skoj :P.
<maxjezy> tjena Sterk
<Sterk> maxjezy: ffmpeg :P
<David-A> maxjezy: det finns flera, en heter recordmydesktop
<maxjezy> justja, den tar jag.
 * Sterk har varit krasslig sedan lördag. lite kärlek från kanalen tack. :P
<David-A> honungste <3
<Sterk> David-A: +1
<Sterk> ingefära
<Sterk> vitlök
<Sterk> c-vitamin
<Sterk> citron
<David-A> urk
<Sterk> osv
<ehlu> äsch fan sätt dig under fläkten, ta en cigg och ett stort glas whiskey så mår du bra ska du se :D
<Sterk> David-A: hej förresten.
<David-A> hej
<Sterk> ehlu: jag röker inte, men whiskey hade nog inte suttit fel :P.
<ehlu> Sterk: ;)
<ehlu> Fan vad sugen jag blev på en liten grogg nu då
<David-A> glass med chokladflagor eller kolabitar?
<David-A> eller romrussin?
<Sterk> ehlu: :) så kan det gå när du försöker vara hjälpsam så hjälpte du i slutändan dig själv
<ehlu> Sterk: Nej för jag har bara öl hemma och det är jag absolut inte sugen på :P
<Sterk> ehlu: :) ja kan förstå dig.
<ehlu> Imorgon blir det bira :)
<ehlu> Its football day!
<Sterk> ehlu: :) okej. realubot dricker varje natt innan han lägger sig.
<Sterk> ehlu: :) jepp fotboll fest.
<ehlu> Någon duktig på excell?
<Philip5> jahapp, så var filmen slut
<Sterk> ehlu: menar du calc?:P
<ehlu> Ja precis
<ehlu> Van att prata så att dom på jobbet förstår mig :P
<David-A> jobbit jobb
<ehlu> :P
<Sterk> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI5MzU
<Sterk> Philip5: hur går det med kubuntu och kde?
<Philip5> jo det går bra. funderade på om jag skulle uppgradera men jag ligger nog kvar på 12.04 till 13.04 släpps
<Philip5> har knappt bygg några paket senaste månaderna
<Sterk> Philip5: ojoj för en ggr skull hoppar du ej på tåget.
<Philip5> nä jag har varit en dålig linuxmänniska
<David-A> Sterk: jag brukar uppfatta phoronix som dis-information el ms-propaganda. i länkad artikel impliceras i sista stycket att ms office skulle vara mycket bättre än andra office-paket.
<Sterk> David-A: :) jag tar inte ställning för phoronix trovärdighet även om jag förstår din poäng.
<Sterk> Philip5: så kan det gå. vad kör 12.04 med för kde version igen?
<Philip5> jag kör kde 4.9.5
<maxjezy> Philip5, vet du hur jag kan få så jag kan ändra mellan mouse mode och pen mode på tabletten utan att behöva öppna den menyn, typ med snabbknappar?
<Sterk> Philip5: med andra ord kommer den med 4.8.* men du använt ppa för uppgradera till nyare.
<Philip5> maxjezy: vet inte vad du menar. har du kollat inställningarna för tabletten i systemsettings?
<Philip5> Sterk: nått sånt
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp, men man kan ju ha ritplattan relativ till skärmen, så den blir friare, eller absolut till skärmen
<maxjezy> det vill jag lätt kunna byta med någon tangent
<Philip5> maxjezy: ja
<Sterk> Philip5: själv kör man med 4.8.5
<maxjezy> eller iaf få upp menyn där man byter
<maxjezy> grapfhic tablet - system settings
<maxjezy> typ
<Philip5> maxjezy: kör du 64bit kubuntu?
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> Philip5, japp
<Philip5> jag packade nyare drivisar om du vill ha
<maxjezy> okej, har de några signifanta förbättringar?
<Philip5> xserver-xorg-input-wacom 0.19.0
<maxjezy> måste jag lägga till din ppa eller är du packare åt kubuntu?
<Philip5> vet inte om jag laddat upp dem
<Philip5> har dem här
<David-A> Sterk: det fanns en artikel på phoronix "Ubuntu 10.04 Is More Power Hungry Than Windows 7", där de mätt upp att en eeepc med ubuntu drog 39 Watt! (min drar 8-12W)
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) be honom dropboxa så slipper du lägga till hans ppa
<maxjezy> Sterk, näh, tror de är lättare åt andra hållet
<Sterk> David-A: :) återigen jag brukar själv läsa phoronix saker med glimtet i ögat.
<Philip5> maxjezy: antar du kör med version 0.14.0 av drivisarna?
<maxjezy> jag har inte gjort något för att ändra dem iaf
<Philip5> maxjezy: här är alla fixar sedan din version. avgör själv om det är värt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1614270/
<maxjezy> vad de nu är för version
<maxjezy> Philip5, kollade igenom men de är lite, luddigt.
<maxjezy> tror de kan vara värt att uppgradera sig
<Philip5> maxjezy: testa om meta+ctrl+s gör det du vill
<Philip5> det togglar mellan det tror jag
<maxjezy> meta är?
<maxjezy> ah, windows key
<Philip5> "windows"knappen
<maxjezy> perfekt, det fungera
<maxjezy> tack
<maxjezy> smidigt
<maxjezy> hade varit nice om man kunde ändra så tex pause knappen på  tangentbordet utförde det
<maxjezy> eller end, den använder man endå aldrig
<Philip5> kanske går. du kan ändra vilken kombination det ska vara men det där är default
<Philip5> ändras i system settings
<maxjezy> mm, har förstått att mycket ändras där
<maxjezy> finns det nice themes till kubuntu?
<Sterk> maxjezy: väldigt.
<maxjezy> nice, finns ju och simpelt att installera
<maxjezy> ska testa lite fönsterdekorationer
<David-A> Sterk: 2009 gorde nsslabs.com en test som "bevisade" att IE8 var säkraste webbläsaren. testen länkades på många bloggar o it-nyhets-flöden. jag skrev en kommentar om snedvridningen av testet på ett ställe. nu är testet borta på nss och min kommentar, men alla andra positiva bloggningar om det är kvar.
<Sterk> Ikon-tema: Potenza och Skrivbordstema: Androbit
<Sterk> David-A: Ja, tyvärr somliga får betalt för tycka bra om saker.
<David-A> Sterk: hur kan du se "med glimten i ögat" på propaganda som försämrar världen?
<Sterk> maxjezy: slutligen fönsterdekoration: FormaN men den som kommer standard är också bra
<Sterk> David-A: för ibland kommer phoronix med vettiga saker också.
<David-A> okej
<Sterk> David-A: annars föredrar jag: http://www.h-online.com/
<Sterk> ne nu ska jag lägga mig gott folk.
<Sterk> må väl!
<maxjezy> Philip5, det finns en gadget till skrivbordet för wacom med
<maxjezy> såg jag nu
<Philip5> vad gör den?
<Philip5> aha, känns lite onödigt
<maxjezy> ah, men det är bra för jag kommer glömma de där shortcutsen
<Philip5> :)
<maxjezy> ska testa köra med bara pennan ett par dagar
<maxjezy> packade undan musen precis
<maxjezy> fasiken vad snyggt mitt kde är nu
<Philip5> maxjezy: screenshot!
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=44983
<Philip5> värsta haxx0rn
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> annat än windows ;)
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> ser bättre ut
<Philip5> försöker bli klok på vad som ändrats i linux kernel drivisen för wacombrädor
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTOTQImm3ok&feature=youtu.be
<maxjezy> renderade en snabb liten video
<realubot> Kaffe eller inte kaffe. Det är frågan ...
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-06
<andol> Morgens
<realubot> God morgon.
<larsemil> god morgon
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HakanS> God förmiddag.
<happarappa> Vad är ett "videogram"?
<HakanS> happarappa: I vilket sammanhang?
<happarappa> HakanS: 1960-talet.
<peter__e> hej, jag har problem med mobilt bredband från Telenor i Ubuntu Precise, modemet är ett ZTE MF821D, med usb_modeswitch verkar inte känna igen det, jag har letat efter info på nätet (usb_modeswitchs hemsida bl.a.) men modemet betraktas alltid som trådbunden anslutning vad jag än gör
<peter__e> jag la till "usbserial" i /etc/modules så modemet i alla fall inte funkar som masslagringsmedia/CD
<maxjezy> peter__e, http://www.eigenmagic.com/2012/03/14/how-to-get-telstra-4g-mobile-broadband-working-with-linux/
<maxjezy> har du testat göra så som det står där?
<peter__e> maxjezy, japp, det är bland de första anvisningarna jag försökte följa, fast med productid som stämmer överens med output från lsusb för just mitt modem
<peter__e> productid:et är för övrigt annorlunda från det man hittar i http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/device_reference.txt
<peter__e> för MF821D
<peter__e> att köra usb_modeswitch från CLI blir fel med: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1616638/
<peter__e> jag har provat olika kombinationer för MessageEndpoint och ResponseEndpoint (enligt det jag får från lsusb -v) i conf-filen under /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/ men ut framgång
<peter__e> utan framgång
<peter__e> ska prova nåt annat brb
<peter__e> nepp jag blir inte klokare på det
<maxjezy> Philip5, använder du din wacom som primär mus?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej bara i program där jag behöver den
<maxjezy> Philip5, var anser du att den är ett måste?
<Philip5> när jag redigerar bilder
<maxjezy> vad är det du styr då?
<Philip5> aftershot pro, lightroom eller photoshop
<maxjezy> markerar du masker eller vad är det för precisionsarbete du utför?
<maxjezy> eller är det bara bekvämare?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> mycket lättare att jobba med masker
<maxjezy> jo, det är ju det
<maxjezy> tror du inte en billigare wacom hade dugit dock?
<Philip5> tyckte det var dumt att chansa och bli missnöjd
<maxjezy> okej :)
<maxjezy> näe ja gillar din stil, inget halvdant
<Philip5> kunde ju blivit dyrare så
<Philip5> och det är bättre känsla i den här trycker jag
<maxjezy> aa, men skaffa wifi adaptern sen
<Philip5> gillar touchen också men det finns väl touch i en del bamboo också
<Philip5> wifi-grejen ligger inte så högt på listan nu
<maxjezy> jo, jag tror dom är ganska lika överlag i wacom
<maxjezy> jag ser ingenting som ja inte skulle kunna utföra med denna förutom lite större designskissningar
<maxjezy> där man vill ha en "svingyta" över min storlek
<Philip5> hur stor är din?
<maxjezy> 15x10 kanske
<Philip5> som en small i min serie?
<maxjezy> antagligen
<maxjezy> mindre får man leta länge efter
<maxjezy> köpte denna storlek för jag hade netbook i samma storlek
<maxjezy> passar bäst ihop
<maxjezy> nu kan ja tänka mig en large modell
<Philip5> jag har ju suddfunktion på min penna också ;)
<Philip5> väldigt onödigt
<maxjezy> jo, det är ju jobbigare att vända på pennan
<maxjezy> eventuellt om man sitter och skissar trådlöst
<Philip5> ja för man använder ju ändå programmets suddfunktion
<Philip5> med penudden
<Philip5> vilken modell av bamboo har du?
<maxjezy> jo, nej jag tror att man blir nöjd med vilken wacom man än har
<maxjezy> bambo pen
<maxjezy> ingen touch
<Philip5> jo men de verkar heta connect, splash, capture och create
<Philip5> 2 av dem kan köra wifi
<Philip5> min har ju dubbelt så mycket känslighet både på tryck och rörelse
<maxjezy> jämnför du en wacom med annat märke så äre endå bättre i min än andra märken
<maxjezy> såna där kopior
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> men nu jämför jag din mot min ;)
<maxjezy> det jag skulle kunna vilja ändra på är pennans tjocklek
<maxjezy> jag gillar tjocka runda pennor
<maxjezy> denna är lite för "rak"
<Philip5> kan du inte byta stift på din?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> jag har typ 5 st stift
<Philip5> ok
<maxjezy> första veckan gjorde jag slut på typ ett
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> din penna är inte känslig för lutning heller eller?
<maxjezy> tror inte det
<maxjezy> ganska stabil i alla lutningar :)
<Philip5> min känner ju av hur den ligger lutad och gör att strecket ser ut som om du lutar en penna och drar med olika tjocklek
<maxjezy> nej, lutning är till för airbrush osv eller?
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> men blir det som på riktigt?
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> eller bara rak men tjockare?
<maxjezy> eller olika toningar?
<Philip5> berodende på hur brushen ser ut som du ritar med
<maxjezy> beror väl mycket på programvara
<maxjezy> ah
<Philip5> din blir väl bara olika i 2d efter brushen
<maxjezy> tror man ska kunna få bättre effekt med airbrush
<maxjezy> vid lutning
<maxjezy> annars är jag besviken
<maxjezy> wacom är ju nice till sculpt och texture pain också
<Philip5> tror det är plattan som måste kunna känna av lutning
<maxjezy> och viktmålning i blender
<maxjezy> ja vet inte riktigt hur det fungerar, säkerheten kring wacom är ju högre än cern
<maxjezy> hittar inte ens skruvhål i min wacom platta
<maxjezy> antar det är en organisk maskin fortplantad i forna nazibunkrar
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=45020
<maxjezy> vad är fel i min panel, titta webläsarfältet delar grej med vlc
<Philip5> så där har det blivit för mig också ibland. tror det är en bugg hur den uppdaterar panelen
<Philip5> vilken version av kde kör du?
<maxjezy> var samma bugg kubuntu 11.10 med
<maxjezy> jag vet inte, hur vet jag?
<Philip5> kolla i en hjälpmeny för ett kde-program
<Philip5> help > about kde
<maxjezy> 4,9,4
<Philip5> jag kör 4.9.10
<maxjezy> panelen crashar ofta och sen den där buggen
<maxjezy> de är vad som gör att kubuntu ser lite mindre pro ut
<Philip5> maxjezy: somnade du?
<MarkusDBX> Söker något som är lika smidigt som google docs, men som går att hosta själv. Kom med tips.
<maxjezy> Philip5, näe
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: kanske Owncloud, beror lite på vad du är ute efter
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: framförallt docs. Är beroende av docs, men gillar inte riktigt att abbonnera på tjänster från google.
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: smidig documenthantering/versionshantering, webbaserat
<johanbr> Owncloud fick tydligen en browserbaserad texteditor i sin senaste version, men jag har inte provat den än
<johanbr> kan vara värt att titta på
<johanbr> hmm: "doc and ODT formats is planned for future updates." inte helt klar än, verkar det som
<Peyam> salam
<Peyam> Kurdisk brud +18 år sökes. pma mig
<Peyam> asså vad e det med evolution
<Peyam> helt seriöst
<Peyam> vf fixar de inte buggarna
<Philip5> HakanS: läget?
<Peyam> det e bra tack
<Philip5> visste inte att du heter HakanS
 * Peyam som admin här ber alla att fråga ALLA hur de mår!!
<Philip5> admin?
 * Peyam tkr att det är rude att fråga endast en person hur denna mår!
<Peyam> Nämen hej Allihopa. Hur är det med er grabbar och flickor? :)
<tobbe_> bara fin fint
<HakanS> Philip5: Hej. Här är det bra. Håller på att skapa en DVD-skiva från några program nedladdade från SVT Play
<happarappa> Nytt bottennapp på IDG.
 * Peyam är glad att kunde få Philip5 att förstå att det är mkt bättre att vara trevlig mot alla
<happarappa> "Låser du din dator när du lämnar skrivbordet så att ingen kan se vad du jobbar med? I det här exemplet har en anställd lämnat datorn öppen vilket gör att man kan se e-postskärmen med detaljer om resekostnader och andra finansiella företagsuppgifter."
<happarappa> "Lösning: Det är inte alltid praktiskt att hela tiden låsa och stänga applikationer (du skulle inte få något gjort då), men i vissa fall kan det vara värt att minimera, stänga eller låsa viktiga applikationer och dokument. En kort låsstid för din skärmsläckare kan vara en metod."
<happarappa> Öööööööh... har de hört talas om WinKey + L?!?!?!
<HakanS> Philip5: Sedan ska jag läsa på lite till tentan i övermorgon.
<Peyam> HakanS:  vadå för tenta?
<happarappa> Peyam: Det stavas "mycket". Inte "mkt".
<Peyam> happarappa: jag är svensk kurd. enligt grundlagen är jag fri att använda sådana ord
<HakanS> Peyam: "Utveckla test"
<Peyam> HakanS: vad e det för ämne
<happarappa> De kan skapa vilka sinnessjuka grundlagar de vill -- det gör det inte rätt.
<happarappa> (Har ingen aning om vad du syftar på ens.)
<Peyam> happarappa: tyvärr jag är kurd o jag kan inte göra ngt åt det.
<happarappa> "något".
<Peyam> happarappa: tyvär
<Philip5> HakanS: då har du att göra då
<happarappa> Nåja. Snart kommer revolutionen och då kommer du att utvisas, så slipper vi avskum av din sort.
<HakanS> Philip5: Japp. Sedan ska jag kolla upp hur det går med min praktikplats.
<Peyam> happrappa jag ktr också att de icke Arier ska ut. och de riktiga arier " vi från iran " stanna kvar och även svenskarna ska ut för jag vill inte ha dem här förutom folk i den här kanalen
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur är det själv?
 * Peyam som ledare på den här kanalen ber alla igen att vara trevlig mot alla och inte bara enskilda individer
<Philip5> HakanS: jo då. fixar lite ätbart och väntar på att fotbollen ska börja
<Philip5> Peyam: om du vore en ledare kanske någon skulle lyssna på dig
<HakanS> Philip5: LÃ¥ter som ett lugnt och enkelt liv. ;)
<Peyam> Philip5: jag tkr som enda riktiga ariaier borde ni välja honom som ledare
<Philip5> hehe, det är ju kväll
<Philip5> Peyam: vem som ledare??
<Peyam> jag
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt vad arier har med det att göra
<Philip5> och känns rätt trist att ens diskutera
<Peyam> hahah :D
<Peyam> va skolar
<tobbe_> värsta diskutionen här ikväll haha
<Philip5> verkligen
<Philip5> du för gärna ta över tobbe_
<tobbe_> Philip5, tror dock jag missat hälften
<Philip5> var inget vettigt att missa
<tobbe_> nu blir det "Tunnelbanan"
<Philip5> nu blir det fotboll
<Peyam> tobbe_: glöm inte fej sms
<Peyam> fejk
<tobbe_> peyam, ?
<Peyam> tobbe_: fejk biljett för tunnelbanan
<tobbe_> syftade på programmet ;)
<Peyam> vil du ha den?
<Peyam> till android eller iphone?
<Peyam> tobbe_: https://www.flashback.org/t2073456
<tobbe_> peyam, kollar på tunnelbanan på kanal 5 haha
<Peyam> tobbe_: hahahahhaha va trög ja var. konstigt för en ledare att vara trög
<tobbe_> haha
<hume> hello.... nån här som kan rekommendera ett PCI firewire-kort som fungerar bra i ubuntu 12.10?
<Philip5> är firewire intressant efter usb 3.0 gjort intåg? trodde firewire var en sen 90-talsgrej
<Philip5> men jag har inget svar på din fråga
<gaisten> har ett gäng Dota 2 invites som ligger, någon som vill ha?
<_Trullo> firewire försvann ju när usb kom
<Barre> är det så att all befintlig firewire utrustning helt magiskt bytte kontakt när usb3 släpptes?  wow :P
<Philip5> Barre: precis så blev det
<Barre> måste kolla på min gamla videokamera :)
<Philip5> bara att skicka in till tillverkaren så bryter de
<Barre> hehe
<Philip5> HakanS: packade just digikam 3.0 rc åt mig själv :)
<HakanS> Philip5: För 12.04?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> och buggrapporterade lix exiv2 att den inte känner igen ett nikonobjektiv jag har
<Philip5> värsta produktiva kvällen
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010657628/lenovo-thinkpad-edge-e330-ci3-2-4-4gb-500-13-3-w8-red/?s=c#intcmp=con_sel
<Peyam> e den här 64 bit eller 32?
<Peyam> 64
<David-A> nyss på tv "När bilderna lärde sig gå" Kunskapskanalen 22:00-22:55. Om utvecklingen av rörliga bilder som började för över 200 år sen. Hypnotiserande berättarröst. (repris fr sön, repris på lör)
<realubot> Språkpolisen meddelar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1618155/
<realubot> "Ett problem i dagens svenska är de många engelska låneorden. Ändelsen -s är inte ett tillåtet svenskt plural. En video, flera videos är lätt att ändra till det korrekta en video, flera videor."
<Peyam> salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<andol> Nafallo: Lite näthicka? :)
<Nafallo> andol: nej. libvirt-bin bestamde sig for att starta om
<Nafallo> *suck*
<andol> Ah
 * andol går och lägger sig igen.
<Nafallo> sorry
<David-A> realubot: citatfragment från en entreprenör som till vidare får vara anonym: "all CONTENT från tidningar, musik, film...", "driva BUSINESS på nätet...", "få tillgång till CONTENT på ett unikt sätt", "bidra med BUSINESS till näringslivet", "gå direkt till CORPORATE.", "det finns inte en massa MARKETING pengar", "jobba med att SIGNa artister"
<David-A> realubot: citatfragment från en museiedirektör som tills vidare får vara anonym: "Historiskt sett är det ibland THE FAILURE som blir THE SUCCESS"
<Peyam1> salam
<Peyam> ng här som vill prata med den enda  kurden här?
<Peyam> ursäkta
<Peyam> funkar microsoft word bra i wine?
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-07
<Peyam> realubot: min studie motivation e borta
<Peyam> hjälp?
<larsemil> morning has broken!
<Coffe> fix it then
<DrLinux> larsemil, för ca 7 år sedan.. ägnade du dig åt något som kallades gw?
<larsemil> DrLinux: jag vet inte vad gw är
<Barre> leif?
<larsemil> Barre: är han default gw för dig?
<Barre> leif är alltid default gw =)
<larsemil> :D
<andol> larsemil: Vafals? Har du sönder morgonen?
<larsemil> andol: haxxing time!
<larsemil> git commit -m ' This commit will fix #1 where the morning has broken. '
<larsemil> git push
<larsemil> idag har de dataproblem i radio dalarna så de kommer inte åt ngon musik från radioarkivet. men då hade en av programledarna sin cd-samling på sitt kontor så nu lirar de låtar från det istället. lite kul
<larsemil> framförallt för att det är lite annan musik än normalt.
<delhage> morrn
<delhage> vinyl är det enda som gäller
<larsemil> delhage: nervös inför superettan i vår? förstår det med ett så vasst brage som det är i år
<delhage> och bara musik före 90-talet
<larsemil> delhage: hur var fosdem?
<delhage> larsemil: det var vingligt, man var ju tvungen att dricka massa öl
<larsemil> delhage: stackars. :D
<delhage> jag vet
<delhage> jag ska bli som du istället
<larsemil> delhage: ung?
 * larsemil springer och gömmer mig
<delhage> nykter
<larsemil> haha
<delhage> då blir man väl ung?
<larsemil> ja! och lever länge! resten av sitt liv!
<delhage> jag åkte till FOSDEM som en yngling och kom hem som en gammal gubbe
<delhage> 4 dagar tog det
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> några bra föredrag?
<delhage> vet ej
<delhage> ;)
<delhage> jag var bara på 3-4 stycken, men det var väl ok
<delhage> sen stod jag vid fedorabordet en del
<larsemil> måste man ha en hatt då?
<larsemil> delhage: lirar du gnome3?
<delhage> nope
<larsemil> är det någon som gör deT? :D
<delhage> jag tänkte ge det en chans för ett par år sen, men det lirade inte med min laptop
<Barre> själv har jag testat unity ett par/tre veckor
<andol> Barre: Tycker?
<delhage> unity känns ju ännu värre
<larsemil> jag har helt gått över till kde och är lyckligare än någonsin
<larsemil> tycker det är en fullträff
<delhage> kde har jag aldrig gillat
<larsemil> inte jag heller
 * delhage gillar ingenting
<larsemil> men både gnome3 och unity är värre
<larsemil> gnome2 var bra grejer
 * delhage kör gnome2
<larsemil> det är lite tråkigt när man får köra det minst dåliga. :D
<delhage> heh
<DrLinux> larsemil, synd synd!
<larsemil> jag körde länge gnome2 panel längst upp och sen awn docka längst ner
<larsemil> det var jag lycklig med
<antii> Barre: nöjd?
<antii> har faktiskt kört unity i några månader nu :p
<larsemil> jag tycker det är så mycket som är inkomplett med unity
<larsemil> typ om man ska starta ett program som man inte vet namnet på. då är det krångligt att hitta det.
<Barre> antii, andol: svårt att säga, jag kommer inte riktigt överens med alla shortcuts ännu. Men helt fel är det inte, sitter oftast i full-screen terminal eller full-screen browser. Så det borde fungera för mig.
<Barre> delhage: min farmor är också rädd för ny teknik ;)
<DrLinux> larsemil, unity är smartare än så
<larsemil> Barre: min farmor är rädd för teknik som inte fungerar. jag med.
<Barre> larsemil: min farmor är rädd för dig :P
<larsemil> Barre: din mamma också. raow!
<larsemil> Barre: puss!
<andol> Barre: Jo, kör även jag rätt mycket antingen i en terminal-tabb eller browser-tabb, vilket ju underlättare en hel del.
<andol> Så länge inte Unity får för sig att knycka min emacs-bindingar så är jag nöjd :-)
<DrLinux> unity är ju kanon, men alla tycker ju olika
<DrLinux> men tror alla tycker att jag använde ett ord för mycket i föregående rad
<Barre> jag gillar python för det mesta, men just nu har jag lust att flå skiten och göra ett par stövlar av den!!!!
<larsemil> jag tror unity är grymt på en touchdevice.
<larsemil> i övrigt - not so much
<DrLinux> varför emot unity så mycket? ;)
<larsemil> för att det inte är enkelt att använda
<larsemil> man ska inte behöva vara innovativ för att använda sitt skrivbord
<larsemil> det ska bara fungera
<larsemil> och det gör det inte med unity
<Barre> det är det som jag älskar med GNU/Linux =) Det är så enkelt att få datorn att fungera som man själv vill.. personligen så klarar jag av KDE i cirka 3-4 minuter, sen dör jag lite inombords
<larsemil> Barre: men jag tycker om dig ändå. så länge du inte kör emacs kan vi nog komma överens
<Barre> hahahah.... let the flamewar begin...
<andol> Vad är det man brukar säga om pärlor och svin? :-)
<DrLinux> larsemil, vad är det du inte tycker fungerar?
<larsemil> DrLinux: som jag sa innan. jag tycker t.ex inte att det fungerar bra om inte vet namnet på programmet och ska hitta det.
<DrLinux> NÃ¥gon som vet en bra bittorrent-client?
<larsemil> DrLinux: om jag installerar t.ex en videoeditor så finns det inget enkelt sätt att hitta den
<DrLinux> jag brukar hitta mina program med relaterade namn, inte de verkliga
<DrLinux> annars går det ju bara hitta under program
<larsemil> men det är ingen bra översikt, inte sist jag kollade iaf
<larsemil> som liknar en "traditionell" meny
<DrLinux> home ett par knapptryck på tangentbordet och du är framme och kan välja.. oavsett om du väljer att söka eller navigera dit
<larsemil> det är det där med ett par knapptryck som jag inte gillar
<DrLinux> larsemil, kör alt+f1 högerpil,nedåtpil och enter
<DrLinux> går ganska kvickt
<larsemil> det är inte vilka knappar det handlar om. det handlar om att det inte är självförklarande
<larsemil> det är inte särskilt enkelt
<larsemil> det är enkelt om man har fem programm och bara kör de fem programmen
<larsemil> annars inte så jätte
<larsemil> men nu ska jag göra lite annat. för i kde får man ju gjort saker. ;)
<DrLinux> jag tycker det är smidigt, speciellt med alt+f2 om man behöver göra något
<DrLinux> om man inte vet om snabbknapparna så är det ju bara hålla ned homeknappen
<larsemil> den funktionaliteten finns ju i de flesta skrivbordsmiljöer
<DrLinux> jag finner det smidigare i unity än vad jag gjort innan, men är nog för att det passar mig
 * andol tror nästan att det här korsordet skulle kunna vara något för åtminstone delhage och HeMan :) http://www.coinheist.com/rubik/a_regular_crossword/grid.pdf
<delhage> oh, skoj
<delhage> måste bara klura ut var man ska börja
<andol> Jo, väldigt mycket är ju valfrit eller alternativ.
<delhage> andol: har du löst det?
<andol> delhage: Arbetstid ju! :)
<delhage> :)
<larsemil> jag har ingen lunch
<larsemil> buuhuuhuu
<delhage> det måste väl räknas som arbete? ;)
 * larsemil gör snart ett framträdande i radio dalarna
<delhage> naken?
<larsemil> alltid
<larsemil> delhage: visste inte du att jag var nudist?
<andol> delhage: Drog faktiskt just ett irc-meddelande till chefen med den kanske inte helt seriösa frågan ifall jag kunde redovisa tiden som kompetensutveckling :)
<larsemil> irc-meddelande till chefen. i like!
<Barre> HeMan: det syns lite dåligt, men det är faktiskt xPL paket https://plus.google.com/101868381939646880385/posts/c5qjnLxkmf3
<larsemil> han är ju i skidbacken!
<Barre> larsemil: Heman? är han ute i verkligheten? det var som feckers....
<larsemil> såg ut så på facebook
<larsemil> han skrev nyss en status om att han blivit fegis
<delhage> Barre: vad är det du gör på den där filmen?
<larsemil> klickar på en fjärrkontroll.
<larsemil> det intressanta är väl vad datorn gör? :D
<Barre> delhage: klickar lite och skriver ut text på en datorskräm
<delhage> hur?
<Barre> delhage: jag har bestämmt mig för att skriva en xPL<->RFXtrx433 brygga i python.. det jag gör är att jag släcker en lampa m.h.a en NEXA fjärrkontroll, fångar upp detta med tn RFXtrx433 reciever och broadcastar ett xAP packet på nätverket..
<Barre> delhage: en början på mitt hemautomatiseringsprojekt (långt ord).. måste ha något att göra för att lära sig programera python
<Barre> s/xPL/xAP/g
 * Barre förstår inte varför han med jämna mellanrum skriver xPL när han skall skriva xAP
<einand> Barre: kanske ett roligare ord ;)
<Barre> einand: tycker du? :P
<einand> Barre: nä, jag vet inte utan jag försökte sätta mig in i din situation bara
<Barre> einand: ahhh... du kanske har rätt, vad vet jag
<einand> tja, förhoppningsvis vet du bättre än mig ;)
<Barre> ähh.. jag har som vanligt ingen koll
<delhage> Barre: jag förstod inte mycket av det där
<Barre> delhage: ok... då är min förklaring på vad jag gör: Jag datar på filmen
<bamsefar> HAha
<delhage> haha
<delhage> Barre: vad är xPL och RFXtrx433?
<delhage> till att börja med
<einand> det var xAP
<delhage> eller xAP kanske det var då
<delhage> mm
<einand> xAP is an open protocol intended to support the integration of telemetry and control devices primarily within the home - it is the glue that supports the interconnectivity of Home Automation devices.
<einand> orkade inte förklara själv
<einand> RFXtrx433 är om jag inte minns fel, usb över radio?
<einand> eller nått liknande
<delhage> hm
<Barre> RFXtrx433 usb/seriel kopplad radio device som lyssnar och sänder via 433.92Mhz. Många olika typer av prylar använder det frekvensområdet http://rfxcom.com/store/Transceivers/12103
<Barre> delhage ^^
<einand> jag använder 433.92 ;)
<einand> för mina prylar
<delhage> radio är så... svårt
<delhage> analogt liksom
<realubot> Make love not näthat.
<HeMan> Barre: kollat på http://www.homeautomationhub.com/?
<HeMan> larsemil, Barre: jepp, är ute i verkligheten
<einand> realubot: men näthat äär så roligt
<Barre> HeMan: nej, den har jag inte tittat på. Ser nästan identisk ut som min tänkta arkitektur, men bara nästan =)
<HeMan> Barre: jag hittade det när jag sökte på lua och xpl
<HeMan> Barre: s/xpl/xap/
<HeMan> Barre: svårt det där med xap vs xpl...
<Barre> hahahah... ja, jag gör så hela tiden HeMan
<johanbr> hmm... varför får jag 44 meg/sek med samba, men 32 meg/sek med nfs...
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> i ubuntu
<Peyam> hur gör jag för o expanda display background?
<Nemi|> högerklicka på skrivbordet för att få alternativ?
<Peyam> Nemi|: finns ej
<Nemi|> "stretch"?
<Peyam> expand backroung wallpaper
<Peyam> dual monitor
<Peyam> finns ej
<Peyam> det går i xubuntu
<Peyam> inte här
<Nemi|> ok, kolla i forum/support?
<Peyam> gjort
<Peyam> verka vara en unsiggned problem
<Peyam> bugg
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Försöker fråga på #ubuntu men verkar inte få ett svar för tillfället.
<DrGrov> Fungerar Java bra i 12.04? Vet ej vilket paket jag borde lägga in.
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> tror jag borjar gilla upstart skarpt :-)
<HakanS> Nafallo: Varför?
<Nafallo> nafallo@pony:~$ cat /etc/init/flush-firewall.conf
<Nafallo> start on started libvirt-bin
<Nafallo> task
<Nafallo> exec /sbin/iptables -F && /sbin/iptables -t nat -F "Flushing firewall rules"
<Nafallo> ingen mer nertid pga den buggen :-)
<Nafallo> (vilket var anledningen till 20minuter nertid for ubuntu-se.org igar)
<HakanS> Nafallo: Jag är nog för trött för att förstå.
<Nafallo> nar libvirt-bin startar slanger den in brandvaggsregler som mer eller mindre slanger all trafik till alla VM.
<Nafallo> nu har jag ett upstart skript som tar bort alla brandvaggsregler nar den ser att libvirt-bin har startat om ;-)
<Nafallo> istallet for att jag ska behova marka att saker startar om och ga in och tomma dem sjalv.
<Nafallo> \o/
<Nafallo> alt. andol eller amelia ska behova ringa mig och saga till att saker slutade fungera ;-)
<HakanS> Då förstår jag varför du är glad.
 * HakanS säger godnatt.
<Peyam> hej igen
<Peyam> Java funkar bra
<Peyam> förstår inte vad i ubuntu du menar att inte funkar
<Peyam> allt väl?
<David-A> japp, har du sett tiina eller sterk?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> vad gör du? David-A
<realubot> David-A: Tack för att du förklarade det där.
<Peyam> vsg
<realubot> Peyam: "Nu är jag påväg in till stan för att.....klippa mig!!! Jag kan säga att jag är lite nervös för jag gillar inte förändringar och jag är väldigt nojjig när det gäller mitt hår!! Endast 2 cm får det klippas haha!"
<realubot> Peyam: Och nu är du förstås jättenyfiken på hur det gick?
<Peyam> det var ju ingen tips
<Peyam> ja lite
<realubot> Peyam: "Gud va skönt att jag klippt mig!!! Jag är verkligen jättenöjd!!"
<Peyam> va bra
<realubot> Ja, det var tur det.
<realubot> Peyam: Tänk om dom hade klippt fel?
<Peyam> aa
<Peyam> ja fan. katastrof
<Peyam> realubot: har du facebook?
<realubot> Peyam: Då hade Pernillas dotter blivit jätteledsen.
<realubot> Peyam: Nope.
<Peyam> du borde ha
<realubot> Peyam: Jag tycker det räcker med FRA.
<Peyam> haha
 * David-A tittar på reprisen av Kulturnyheter men kommer inte att skriva "nyss på tv" om det
<realubot> David-A: Hur ska vi då kunna ha koll på vad du ser?
<realubot> Peyam: Jag använder inte Java av säkerhetsskäl.
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-08
<Peyam> hahaha
<David-A> Peyam: var det ett sånt där ställe med disktiminerande priser "Dam 300 kr, Herr 200 kr" typ?
<Peyam> David-A: fråga realubot
<David-A> realubot ^
<David-A> När jag är på såna ställen, typ, så säger jag till att man inte får diskriminisera, och så betalar jag (dampris+herrpris)/2 kr.
<Peyam> jag klipper mig sj
<David-A> utan att betala?
<Peyam> David-A: http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/400571_3506811590929_170707306_n.jpg
<Peyam> klippt mig sj här
<Peyam> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/65876_4151815355620_1941050990_n.jpg
<Peyam> ser du
<Peyam> e bra på det
<Peyam> klipper mina vänner också
<David-A> ser proffsigt ut
<David-A> men du själv måste betala till dej själv 250 kr, så att sveriges bnp inte blir lidande
<Peyam> hahaha. jag betalar elen så
<David-A> elen räcker inte. den betalar ju en frisör också. du måste betala dej själv arbetskostnaden också. tänk på landets ekonomi.
<Peyam> David-A: jag tar snus och när jag snusar så blir jag seg
<Peyam> orka mot argumentera. SD vill inte ha mig här ändå
<David-A> och så moms på det så anders borg också blir glad
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> och sd
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_a6RjR_AHY
<Peyam> realubot: sup?
<David-A> SD är redan glada? Det är absurt. "*Jag* vill inte gifta mej med flera person, då ska ingen *annan* få det heller" Centern *ner*. "Säga hora, jätte tufft. vifta med järnrör, inga andra politiker är SÅÅÅ modiga" SD *upp*.
<Peyam> SD är kuk
<Peyam> fast jimmy åkesson e bra på prata
<Peyam> S behöver en som han
<David-A> Peyam: problemet är väl mer folk som sympatiserar med SD snarare än SD själva. de som tänker som jag skrev ovan.
<David-A> Peyam: och med uppdrag granskning i färskt minne, man kanske inte ska använda könsord för att förnedra folk. utan var helt saklig och rak och skriv "SD är idioter".
<Peyam> jag fattad einte vad su skrev egentligen. SD manipulerar ungdomar och gamlingar. ungomar som är rädd för  invandrarkillar som samlas i gäng. eller sådana som vill tas på allvar och sticka ut i mängden. få har ideologier. och vissa blir lurade av SD.
<Peyam> jimmy åkesson e homosexuel?
<Peyam> han borde vara det. det passa han
<Peyam> ja laddar ner tre bra porrfilmer
<Peyam> mkt bra
<Peyam> ser ni vilken muslim jag e
<Peyam> hata muslimer nu!
<David-A> Peyam: ny faller du i könsordsfällan igen. dessutom försöker du dämma en fördom med en annan fördom. var saklig och rak och skriv "Jimmy åkesson är en idiot"
<Peyam> nej men han e ju söt
<Peyam> tänk om han va homo
<Peyam> visste det du att dte finns tre sorts bögar
<Peyam> en som ger
<Peyam> en som får
<Peyam> och en som ger o får
<Peyam> min gaykompis sa d
<Peyam> som också är muslim
<Peyam> hata muslimer nu!
<David-A> nu tror jag bestämmt du trollar
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> jag lovar det finns tre sorts bögar
<Peyam> hetero?
<Peyam> hur
<David-A> pm
<Philip5> nattsudd....
<Peyam> jah
<Peyam> Philip5: 14 timmar till tpb dokumentären
<Philip5> aha
<Peyam> missa inte den!
<David-A> tpbafk släpps både på svtplay och på piratsajter. tänk att svt skulle bli en av upphovsrättsmotståndets fästen i sverige :)
<andol> Morgens
<larsemil> god morgon!
<larsemil> lämnar den här här http://pics.pud.se/!HELLO/psycadellic/psyface.gif
<larsemil> För att liva upp stämningen lite
<larsemil> oGG och jag ska äta pizza idag.
<Barre> morrn larsemil, riktigt fredagslunch idag alltså :)
<andol> Coffe: Hur var Puppet camp?
<Coffe> andol:  de var bra ,
<Nafallo> andol: morgon
<Nafallo> andol: tror jag fixade libvirt igar :-P
<Nafallo> andol: skrev en upstart task som startar nar libvirt-bin landar i "started" lage som tommer brandvaggsreglerna ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: Gött mos.
<andol> Nafallo: Fast låter lite som en work-around. Borde man inte direkt kunna tala om för libvirtd/kvm vad man vill att dra (inte) ska dra igång för regler?
<Nafallo> andol: nope. libvirt tycker deras regler ar ratt...
<Nafallo> andol: vilket de sakert ar om man inte har en komplicerad installation som mind :-)
<Nafallo> s/mind/min/
<andol> Ah
<einand> Frukost
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/830362_10151274557832997_1401247510_o.jpg
<Barre> who let the dogs out... Hund, problem med uppkopplingen?
<Hund> Barre: Jag testade lite saker. :)
<delhage> testade vårt tålamod? ;)
<Coffe> ang designmöster i puppet manifests.. har en tjänst som är i 2 delar.. behöver installeras på varsin maskin..  skulle ni rekommendera att göra varsin modul .. eller varsin class ?
<andol> Coffe: Hur menar du att den är i två delar? Typ en klient och en serverdel, master och slave, etc?
<Coffe> en del generer data , andra tuggar igenom det..
<Coffe> kopplingnen mellan sker via del 1 lägger filer på en nfs
<andol> Coffe: Rent spontant skulle jag nog satsa på modulen foo bestående utav klasserna foo::bar och foo::baz.
<Coffe> andol:  de var det jag kände med, men ville kolla med er veteraner
<andol> Coffe: Alternativt ha modulen foo bestående utav klassen foo, och sen göra skillnad med hjälp utav parametrar. Beror väl lite på hur mycket som skiljer, etc.
<Coffe> andol:  det är rätt mycket faktiskt.. men då det hör till samma "svit" om man ska fixa funktionen till en kund.
<andol> Jo, är det mycket som skiljer är det nog lika bra att låta dem bli separata klasser, fast inom samma modul då.
<Hund> delhage: Kankse det kanske!
<Coffe> andol:  tack
<Coffe> andol:  du kanske även vet bäst sätt att få puppet skicka över filer som anv vid install , men sedan inte behöver finnas ?
<andol> Coffe: Ingen aning vad som är Bäst/Rätt. I det fall jag behövt en installer-fil så har jag låtit Puppet placera den någonstans i stil med /var/cache/puppet eller så, och sen låtit den ligga kvar. Kändes renare så att låta exec köra en manuell nerladdning eller så.
<Coffe> andol:  ok, tack
<andol> ...och vad gäller folk som faktiskt vet vad de pratar om på riktigt så kan jag rekomendera #puppet. För egen del kan jag mest det jag behöver för husbruk, typ.
<Coffe> andol:  frågade där, fick inget svar.
<andol> Ok, gissar att den här kanalen vinner på god vilja då om inte annat :)
<Coffe> andol:  japp :)'
<einand> http://3gdev.com/gallery/breakfast/DSC_8819.png
<Diffen> Goddagens gott folk :). Har just installerat en dator med ubuntu server på och kör en software raid 5 på den. kör jag cat /proc/mdstat på den så håller den på att resyncar nu. Min fråga är om jag kan lägga in data på maskinen eller om jag ska vänta till den synkat klart.
<Coffe> personligen hade jag väntat.
<Diffen> då ryggar jag dig Coffe :)
<Philip5> är det här fredagspartyt är?!
<Barre> Philip5: tjenis
<Philip5> hallå
<Philip5> läget?
<Barre> det är la bra.. själv då?
<Barre> Philip5: jag har gjort mitt första "fotojobb" :P
<Philip5> oohhh... betalt?
<Philip5> eller fick du göra det volentärt?
<Barre> Philip5: njea... inte riktigt.. jag fick betalt i mat... massor med mat. Det var nämligen matbilder till en Catering och jag åt upp allt när jag fotat det :)
<HakanS> Barre: Du fotade väl snabbt så att maten inte hann kallna?
<Philip5> hehe
<andol> Barre: Ah, så du var inte på andra sidan kameran då? :)
<Philip5> blev du nöjd med resultatet?
<Philip5> jobbade du hårt med ljuset och att se till att maten såg fräsch ut och inte hängig och torr?
<Barre> HakanS: måste dessvärre vänta på att maten kallnat innan jag fotar, det är så mycket svårare att få bra bilder när maten är varm.
<Peyam> Var kan jag se TPB film?
<Barre> andol: köpt en kamera för att få stå bakom den, inte framför den
<Barre> Philip5: håller på att redigera dem... jag är min värsta och hårdaste kritiker, en del bra bilder blev det nog... får se när jag är klar.
<Philip5> Barre: annars är du väl som gjord som modell för dressman eller björn borgunderkläder?! ;)
<Barre> ~ 600 exponeringar, tror det blir 50-70 bilder av det..
<Barre> Philip5: hahahaha....
<Peyam> ta bild på mig
<Philip5> :P
<Peyam> jag är modell för ubuntu
<Philip5> Barre: fick du gå ut och köpa ny kamera och objektiv för att du skulle känna dig riktigt proffsig?! ;)
 * HakanS uppgraderar till KDE 4.10
<Philip5> HakanS: kör jag redan
<Peyam> HakanS: ähhh. xfce
<Sterk> HakanS: :P wild boy
<Peyam> fan alla program icon har försvunnit från unity
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag hade glömt att lägga in kubuntu-ppa/backports vid uppgraderingen till 12.10
<Philip5> aha
<Peyam> realubot: vaken?
<Sterk> HakanS: :) du kommer nog inte märka några skillnader från 4.9.*, kanske lite optimering osv.
<HakanS> Sterk: Nej, troligtvis märker jag inget.
<HakanS> Sterk: Hur går studierna?
<Peyam> det går bra tack
<Peyam> men ligger efter
<Peyam> var kan ja se the pirate bays film?
<Philip5> HakanS: fast för mig hände en konstig sak efter uppdateringen från kde 4.9 till 4.10 och det var att flera av mina kde inställningar med nollade till deafult så jag fick ändra tillbaka en del. vet inte varför
<Sterk> HakanS: bra, men inte så bra senaste veckan (krasslig). annars fullt upp.
<Peyam> Sterk: va oluggar du
<Sterk> Philip5: har du uppgraderat redan?
<HakanS> Sterk: Jälv gjorde jag sista tentan idag. Om jag nu får G.
<HakanS> Sterk: Själv ...
<Sterk> HakanS: :) nice.
<Philip5> Barre: du fotade väl i raw-format och inte jpg?
<Philip5> Sterk: ja tidigare i veckan
<Sterk> Philip5: :) du kunde inte hålla fingrarna i styrd?
<Philip5> Sterk: kommer som update automatiskt så
<Sterk> Någon som testat ubuntu 13.04? Nyfiken på veta hur det går med Unity.
<Philip5> i förrgår kom updaten ser jag
<Philip5> Barre: så var jag duktig och buggrapporterade till exiv2 häromdagen att ett nikonobjektiv jag fotat med inte kändes igen så den kom med i deras databas med exif data
<Philip5> diktig va? bidrar rill commmunityt
<Sterk> Philip5: :) nya året har gjort dig gott. :P
 * Philip5 har tappat massor med karma på launchpad
<Philip5> har varit en dålig människa på senare tid och inte gjort så mycket där
<Sterk> Philip5: bra det. kanske du börjar arbete för kubuntu? :P
<Philip5> de vill det
<Philip5> de har frågat flera gånger
<Sterk> Philip5: :) du har sagt nej varje ggr
<Philip5> har aldrig sagt ja :D
<Philip5> och aldrig nej
<Philip5> jäklar vad salt och vinägerchips gör att det svider på läpparna efter ett tag....
<Philip5> om någon undrar...
<Sterk> Philip5: haha... samma känsla får nog kubuntu gänget av fråga dig när de vet svaret
<Barre> Philip5: jag köpte en ny blixt :). sjävlklart skjuter jag i raw
<Philip5> Barre: vad blev det för blixt?
<diffen3> Hallå igen, har en ubuntu server up and running finfint här nu. Hade tänkt ha den att köra ett par virtuella holkar på. Är det någon här som har gjort någon sådan lösning tidigare och har någon bra site man kan läsa en how to och så undrar jag om det finns något gött grafiskt ui för att hantera de virtuella holkarna på servern.
<Philip5> diffen3: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Management_Tools
<Philip5> välj vad som passar dig bäst för admin
<diffen3> Philip5 för å köra KVM måste man inte ha speciell hårdvara för det?
<Philip5> nä
<Barre> Philip5: Nikon SB-910
 * Barre håller på att göra fyllning till sin ravioli, därför tar det tid att svara
<diffen3> ok Philip5 ok. Har du kört någon av dom där?
<Philip5> Barre: trevligt. jag har blivit rätt förtjust i blixtar från kinesiska  Yongnuo. larvigt prisvärda.
<Philip5> diffen3: nej jag kör själv inte server utan bara desktopversion och då vmware workstation
<Philip5> diffen3: fast det är nog en fördel om man har en cpu som stödjer VT-d
<Philip5> då kan man göra lite specialtricks
<diffen3> Philip5 ok ska ha det hemma för typ 3-5 virtuella maskiner så ja spar hårdvara :)
<Barre> diffen3: du behöver en "moderare" CPU för att köra KVM, det har funnits stöd för i hårdvaran för virtualisering i måååånga år, men alla CPU går inte..
<diffen3> å om jag behöver tänkte ja exportera dom till någon virtuell host online
<Barre> diffen3: du kan kolla om CPU kan köra KVM genom att köra förljande kommando i terminaln: egrep '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<Barre> om det kommer output från ovanstående kommando är det supportat att köra KVM
<diffen3> kommer en jävla massa flags
<Barre> Philip5: ja, du skickade några länkar till mig ang. 3dje-part blixtrar. hade dock inte tid att beställa :)
<Philip5> diffen3: det är postivt för då stödjs det
<Barre> diffen3: då supportar din CPU att köra KVM
<Philip5> Barre: vilken tur att min Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz också stödjer VT :D
<Philip5> jag är med i tiden
<sybariten> hm, är det någon som kör det där svtplay-ripper-scriptet?  svtget tror jag det hete
<sybariten> r
<diffen3> Hmmm åfan det är en gammal sur intel core 2 duo E6550 2.33 ghz
<diffen3> men då såsar vi in lite kvm :)
<Philip5> Barre: jo Yongnuo kom nyligen med en blixt som kostar strax under 1500 kr som kan allt som en SB-910 kan utom att vara master
<Barre> Philip5: du har för modern dator att köra linux på... ;)
<Philip5> Barre: alltså vara master i en CLS setup. den kan vara som en vanlig blixt på eller av kameran
<Barre> Philip5: näjust ja... du kör ju KDE!!! då behövs ALL hårdvara som kan köpas för pengar :P
<Philip5> haha
<Sterk> Barre: kör du utan DE bara WM?
<Barre> Philip5: Yongnuo, nästan 1/3-del av priset alltså....
<Philip5> Barre: jag har en intel i7 2600k som bara ligger på skrivbordet och skräpar i ett litet plastigt skyddsfordral
<Barre> Sterk: normalt kör jag OB utan DE, men just nu håller jag på att testa unity :|
 * Barre 's pastadeg är klar om 20-minuter... då blir det till att göra ravioli  
<Philip5> Barre: exakt. den är heller inte vädertätad och rent byggmässigt så är det inte stor skillnad men möjligt att livstiden är olika men jag har haft deras blixtar i över 1 år vid vanlig användning och ingen har pajat än
<Peyam> salam
<Peyam> kurdisk tjej +18 pm please
<Barre> Peyam: fel kanal...
<Loofy> hehe
<Peyam> sorry
<Sterk> Barre: hur går det :)?
<Peyam> finns ingen kurdisk tjej här?
<Peyam> ngn linux älskare
<diffen3> Barre har du kört någon KVM tool tidigare?
<Barre> Sterk: med unity? Ganska ok faktiskt... men om jag skall vara ärlig så sitter jag och pendlar mellan full-screen terminal, full-screen browser, full-screen eclipse. Så, ett DE är lite overkill för mig.
<Barre> diffen3: jupps...
<Sterk> Barre: I see. Trevligt att du trivs delvis.
<sybariten> sicka jävla oseriösa diskussioner i kommentarerna....   http://blog.mmn-o.se/2011/11/26/svtget-nu-annu-mer-awesome/
<Barre> och KDE är så mycket overkill det bara går.... Philip5 lurade mig att installera det för nått år sen och jag var tvungen att ominstallera datorn för att blir av med allt skräp ;)
<Philip5> Barre: inte då... kde är livets smörjmedel
<Philip5> :D
<Peyam> xfce är nice
<Peyam> men kde är också bra
<Peyam> jag gillar kde men det liknar windows
<Peyam> och det gör mig illamående
<diffen3> Barre: ok har du något tips på någon med bra gui?
<Sterk> Barre: haha ju är man van köra minimalistisk är nog inte KDE någon fullträff
<Barre> Philip5: KDE är inget smörjmedel, KDE ger dig smörj.. men om man är lagd åt det hållet så... ;P
<sybariten> är det jag som är korkad, eller kan nån förklara hur det här skulle kunna funka?  http://ubuntu.se/threads/17398-Ladda-ned-SVT-Play    vad gör scriptet??
<Philip5> Barre: tsss
<Sterk> Barre: :) KDE är faktiskt helt okej.
<Sterk> Philip5: nya digikam är ute, kanske något för dig?
<Philip5> något helt annat... hade min htc sensation inne på service och den kom tillbaka orootad och jäklar vad meckigt det var att roota den nu. fick förutom att köra root-program som byter bootloader även kortsluta kretsar i telefonen med ett gem med nästan morsekoder för att den skulle gå att roota
<Philip5> hade telefonen varit ny hade jag nog knappt pilla med gem i den
<Sterk> haha nörd
<Philip5> Sterk: jo jag ska packa den i helgen. kör 3.0 rc nu
<Barre> diffen3: jag har kört virt-manager som GUI-klient. Nu mera kör jag proxmox, den gör inte libvirt så då använder jag proxmox web-gui
<Barre> diffen3: http://virt-manager.org/
<Sterk> Philip5: :) ju jag misstänkte du skulle nog börja packa den.
<Barre> diffen3: går nog att installera från ubuntus default repositories
<Barre> diffen3: här finns lite andra allternativ http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Management_Tools
<Sterk> realubot: hojt
<diffen3> Barre ok provar virt-manager. Kikar lite på openQrm å den ser också fin ut
<dodel> Eyyyy The fonze here! Jag har ett litet problem. Jag har nyss införskaffat mig trådlöst internet för första gången och har monterat det. Jag har anslutet det via ubuntu men jag kan inte gå in på internet. Varför? Längst upp i hörnet så ser jag att den har anslutit
<Sterk> HakanS: wb
 * HakanS var tvungen att laga kvällsmat.
<Peyam> Kurdisk tjej +18 pm please
<Barre> Peyam: fel kanal!!
<Peyam> sorry
<dodel> Hej! Hur får man trådlöst internet på ubntu? Jag har anslutit till min router men jag får ingen kontakt med nätet. Det är en router som fungerar som mobilt bredband
<Peyam> dodel: är du i kontakt med router?
<Peyam> via ubuntu*?
 * Peyam vet ngn var jag kan se filmen om the pirate bay?
<dodel> Peyam: ja. Jag kan gå in på 192.168.0.1
<gaisten> peyam, the piratebay.org kanske?
<Peyam> gaisten: haha bra där
<gaisten> den är värd att se :)
<Peyam> dodel: ta ut elkabel ur routern och koppla in igen
<dodel> Peyam: Det har jag gjort
<Peyam> dodel: gör det igen. vänta i 20 sek sen sätt in kabel
<Peyam> gaisten: har du sett den?
<dodel> ok
<gaisten> Peyam: japp, tittade nyss
<gaisten> på tuben
<gaisten> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTOKXCEwo_8
<Peyam> thank you
<dodel> det är r-90 modem
<dodel> modem och trådlös WiFi-router
<gaisten> dodel: har du andvändt den förr och vet att den fungerar?
<gaisten> ibland måste man ange pin och sånt i webinterfacet på routern
<dodel> gaisten: Nej, jag har nyss fått den. Har lösenord osv
<gaisten> okej, vet du hur du letar fram din ip-address?
<Peyam> dodel: gjorde du som jag sa?
<Peyam> dodel: du måste starta om routern. det brukar lösa sig för det mesta
<dodel> Peyam: OJ...routern måste bredbandsbolaget registera
<dodel> Hoppsan!
<dodel> Ok. Nytt problem! Hur formaterar jag ett uBS minne på ubuntu?
<dodel> Grafirkst
<Peyam> Gparted
<Peyam> e programmet du behöver
<dodel> oj! Hittade :)
<dodel> Tack!
<Peyam> vsg
<dodel> aboo
<David-A> *ett
<Peyam> amzing
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-09
<Elloco> hej! Kan någon hjälpa mig? jag försökte installera adobe reader med den här manualen:http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/install-adobe-reader-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/. den installerades inte korrekt och förstör mitt operativsystem. datorn har hängt sig flera gånger
<Elloco> hej! nu gav mitt system upp igen. någon som vet varför installationen av adobe reader gör att alla program hänger sig en efter en
<Elloco> installationen gick snett
<Elloco> jag kan inte installera den igen
<Elloco> det står typ oåterkalleligt fatalt fel. kan inte uppdatera mappen. den är skrivskyddad
<Elloco> hur kan jag avinstallera det som blev felinstallerat?
<Elloco> någon där?
<Elloco> Fel uppstod vid hantering:  AdbeRdr9* a@usuario:~$ sudo dpkg -i AdbeRdr9* (Läser databasen ... 184700 filer och kataloger installerade.) Förbereder att ersätta adobereader-enu 9.5.1 (med AdbeRdr9.5.1-1_i386linux_enu.deb) ... dpkg: oåterkalleligt ödesdigert fel, avbryter:  kunde inte tömma uppdaterad status för "adobereader-enu": Filsystemet endast läsbart
<Barre> HeMan: whohooo... nu kan jag tända och släcka lamporna m.h.a. att skicka xAP på nätverket... *ruff* och *uggly* än så länge, klarar inte av xAP wildcard än, men ett embryo
<realubot> Barre: Okej. Vi är med dig.
<Hund> Barre: Tända släcka lampor med xAP?
<realubot> "Arbetsförmedlingen planerar att öppna kontor i Etiopiens huvudstad Addis Abeba. Syftet är att på plats förbereda de somalier som har fått uppehållstillstånd i Sverige som anhöriginvandrare men ännu inte kommit hit. Genom att kartlägga de sökandes yrkes- och utbildningsbakgrund hoppas Arbetsförmedlingen snabbare kunna hitta lämpliga platser i Sverige där det kan erbjudas jobb."
<realubot> Hahahaha
<realubot> Det här lander upphör aldrig att förvåna.
<realubot> Det kan inte finnas något annat land i hela världen där Arbetsföremdlingen har öppnat lokalkontor utomlands. Ännu roligare blir det ju när det inte finns några jobb i Sverige.
<Barre> Hund: xAP är ett protokoll för hemautomatisering (http://www.xapautomation.org/), jag håller på att skriva en xAP-RFXtrx433 modul, RFXtrx433 är en usb<->radiosändare som pratar på 433.92Mhz och supportar mängder med olika radiostyrda prylar, som temperaturgivare, elkontakter, dimmers, etc...
<Hund> Barre: Fördelen med detta gentemot Tellstick är?
<Barre> Hund: det vet jag inte då jag inte har en tellstick =)
<Hund> Barre: Tellstick låter onekligen enklare. Har du den fina modellen kopplar du in den till routern, har du självlärande mottagare trycker du typ på en knapp så är det klar. Sedan är det bara att styra belysningen bäst man vill. :P Jag använder uteslutande min Android-enhet för att helt automatisera allting.
<Hund> klart*
<Barre> Hund: det samma gäller väl i.o.f.s. RFXtrx433. Men det jag håller på med är att skriva ett eget framwork för hemautomatisering då jag tycker de flesta program där ute är lite för "bloated" och tunga, samt att det är roligt att skriva själv. Jag körde (precis som du gör) först med en del färdigbyggda program.
<Barre> *framework
<Hund> Barre: Inget bloat här. :P
<Barre> Hund: vad kör du för program?
<SterkaSor> Hund: hur går buntu livet? :)
<Hund> Barre: Telldus Center heter det om jag inte helt missminner mig. Jag köpte den billiga modellen för 500 kr och måste då ha ett litet program på min server. Med Net-modellen är allt inbygt i dongeln. På telefon har jag RemoteStick och Tasker för att automatisera allting.
<Hund> SterkaSor: Det går bra. Jag kör Ubuntu på min server/HTPC, den datorn ska bara fungera. :P På denna burken har jag dock Arch, vilket jag tycker passar mig bättre. Arch kräver lite mer kärlek men det är det värt.
<SterkaSor> Hund: jaha du har alltså inte lagt arch skona på hyllan :P.
<Hund> SterkaSor: Nej jag kommer nog aldrig ifrån Arch vare sig jag vill eller inte. :P
<SterkaSor> Hund: haha :) kärlek?
<SterkaSor> Hund: har du testat http://manjaro.org/ ?
<Hund> SterkaSor: Jag har en väldigt ambivalent relation till Arch. Men i slutet av dagen är det Arch som tillfredsställer mig bäst. Total kontroll och AUR väger tungt. :)
<Hund> SterkaSor: Nope. Känner dock igen namnet iaf. :P
<SterkaSor> Hund: AUR är ju vad PPA är för Buntu. Dock verkar AUR ha sämre QA-kontrolll.
<Hund> SterkaSor: QA?
<SterkaSor> Hund: :) manjaro sägs vara bra arch baserad dist.
<Hund> SterkaSor: PPA kan tyvärr inte jämföras med AUR.
<SterkaSor> QA=kvalitésäkring
<Barre> Hund: ok, Telldus Center har jag aldrig kört (eftersom jag inte har en tellstick =)). Men jag är tveksam till att Telldus Center supportar exempelvis en CM11 samt x10 devices. Det jag håller på med är ett framework som kan automatisera allt som kör xAP. så det första jag kör är att skriva en xAP modul för min RFXtrx433 samt en för min CM11, skulle jag få en tellstick så är det bara att skriva en för tellstick också. Jag vill kunna autom
<Hund> SterkaSor: Ah. Är man nojig kan man alltid kontrollera pkgbuilden själv. :)
<Hund> Barre: Telldus är en nätbaserad tjänst. Med deras API kan du skriva appar till vad fan du vill. :P RemoteStick med Android från och med 2.2 vill jag minnas.
<Hund> Min Sverige där..
<Hund> RemoteStick fungerar med Android 2.2 och nyare*
<Hund> Det spelar ingen roll vilken ROM du har.
<Hund> SterkaSor: Fördelen med AUR är att det är väldigt enkelt och du behöver inte allt tjafs med att skapa egna PPA-förråd osv. Därför finns det ett paket i AUR till allt och lite till. :)
<SterkaSor> Hund: :) Blir jag trött på Mageia efter 7-8 månader användning och vill testa Arch igen blir det nog Manjaro. Dock även Ubuntu med Unity hör och häpna frestar mig.
<Hund> SterkaSor: Okej. :) Manjaro är nog ett riktigt bra alternativ för den som vill ha Arch med GNOME 3 etc. :) Själv använder jag wmfs och då är bekvämast att börja från scratch.
<SterkaSor> Hund: manjaro kommer med openbox utgåva också. Kanske mindre bygga då?
<Hund> SterkaSor: Ah. Mycket möjligt. :)
<SterkaSor> Hund: http://sourceforge.net/projects/manjarolinux/files/release/0.8.3/
<SterkaSor> chromebook någon som inskaffat?
<DrLinux> Spotify Linux Preview fungerar ju hur smidigt som helst :)
<SterkaSor> DrLinux: nice :)
<Enemtee> spotify kraschar lite då & då
<DrLinux> Enemtee, har inte upplevt det
<Enemtee> positivt isf, har ju kommit nån uppdatering så kanske fungerar lite bättre nu
<DrLinux> förmodligen
<DrLinux> men har ju bara använt det en kort tid, så kanske dyker det upp
<SterkaSor> http://i.imgur.com/bCnwGMg.png <<--- nya libreoffice
<DrLinux> SterkaSor, vackert.. men har du sett den med flamesen? .. ughhg..
<SterkaSor> DrLinux: flamesen?
<Enemtee> vill installera 4-an också, ligger ju dock inte i ubuntus repos
<DrLinux> SterkaSor, finns med i en artikel på omg
<SterkaSor> DrLinux: förresten är du ny här?
<SterkaSor> Enemtee: :) du kan ju dra ner från libreoffice hemsida.
<DrLinux> SterkaSor, tittar in då och då
<Enemtee> hur tar jag enklast bort den libreoffice-version som är installerad innan jag installerar fyran, nåt tips?
<SterkaSor> DrLinux: jaha nu ser jag vilken flamesen du syftar på :P.
<DrLinux> Enemtee, avinstallera helt enkelt?
<SterkaSor> Enemtee: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/libreoffice-40-available-for-download.html
<Enemtee> ah, inte sett webupd8's inlägg om det, såg bara omgubuntus
<DrLinux> Annars kan man ju använda apititude för att kolla vilka paket man vill ta bort
<Enemtee> purge libreoffice
<DrLinux> Nu ska jag iväg och simma en km innan min boxningsträning, ha det fint!
<Enemtee> somma lugnt larry
<Enemtee> simma till och med
<Enemtee> äsch, jag ger mig också
 * Peyam Screenlet är amazing http://i45.tinypic.com/2qlrg8w.png
<Peyam> ser ni ?
<Peyam> amazing
<David-A> (det ser ut som conky, vilken är screenlets?)
<Peyam> högra spalten och sticky notes
<David-A> (aha, så det som ser ut som conky är en Sysmonitor screenlet!)
<Peyam> vad e conky?
<David-A> en sysmonitor som man ofta placerer på skrivbordet/bakgrunden, gör en google image sök så ser du
<Peyam> var kan ja ladda ner dne
<Peyam> finns på software centeR?
<Peyam> fac var finns dne o installa
<Peyam> David-A:
<David-A> Peyam: måste du fråga här om den finns i software center? det är ju så snabbt o enkelt att söka på conky där, jämfört med att fråga här.
<Peyam> ja fast det kommer en annan grej
<Peyam> Highly configurable system monitor (transitional package)
<Peyam> e det den?
<David-A> Peyam: troligen. "translational package" betyder att den egentligen finns i ett annat paket, och att det här paketet bara har en dependency till det andra paketet, men att installera det ger samma resultat.
<David-A> Peyam: jag kan inte kolla just nu för jag håller på o förstör mitt system
<David-A> Peyam: ("translational package" används ofta när ett program/paket bytt namn)
<David-A> *transitional
<Peyam> men hur käör jag den
<Peyam> vad e kommandot till det
<gaisten> herregud, är du kapabel till att googla
<David-A> Peyam: sådär, nu har jag slutat förstöra och återställt mitt system :)
<Peyam> nice
<Peyam> den visar inte temperaturen
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> kan man på ngt sätt tvinga ubuntu att använda swap istället för ram. och hur påverlkar det prestandan (snabbhet)
<andol> Peyam: Låter som om du vill vrida lite på ratten swappiness - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<Peyam> nice
<Peyam> verkar inte som en bra ide
<Peyam> jag gillar den där screenlets
<David-A> Peyam: man kan få conky att visa tempraturen. vad som visas bestäms av filen ~/.conkyrc, se man conky för vilka nyckelord som används
<Peyam> orka
<David-A> Peyam: du säger ofta "orka"
<Peyam> ja
<MarkusDBX> Peyam: swappiness är ett otyg idag, när man ofta har över 16GB ram.
<MarkusDBX> Peyam: jag syftar på default inställningen,
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> jag har 8 Gb
<Peyam> men det funkar bra
<ehlu> Hello everybody
<David-A> hej ehlu!
<ehlu> :D
<Peyam> hej sexy
<DrLinux> Någon som upplevt problem med qbittorrent? Jag har haft torrents förut, tagit bort dem, men vill lägga till dem.. men de vill inte läsa in filerna längre.
<phibxr> DrLinux, jag har bara kört transmission och rtorrent. har aldrig haft några problem alls med dem dock. vet inte hur mycket hjälp det är till för dig. :P
<DrLinux> phibxr, tyvärr finns ingen torrent som är komplett och den här passar bäst.. men buggar är aldrig trevliga
<phibxr> DrLinux, vad händer när du försöker lägga in filen? börjar den checka av statusen, eller händer inget alls?
<phibxr> DrLinux, och hur lägger du in den? är det en .torrent-fil eller en magnetlänk?
<Peyam> jag kör med qbittorrent
<Peyam> funkar hur bra som helst
<DrLinux> .torrent-fil är det
<DrLinux> är ju lite olyckligt om filstorleken är på +100 gb och man ska lägga in ett gäng.. tar ju upp lite space
<DrLinux> Peyam, du har ingen aning vad det kan vara?
<Peyam> det har alltid fungerat för mig. men prova o sätta default på inställningarna på nytt o se vad som händer?
<DrLinux> programmet hittar inte mina filer, wierd as hell
<DrLinux> vill ju inte behöva köra utorrent i wine för att få det att fungera
<Peyam> avinstallera o installera på nytt
<DrLinux> vill helst inte göra det med tanke på allt jobb jag gjort
<Barre> Philip5: busy kväll.... publicerar mycket nu :)
<DrLinux> Men nu börjar den checka en fil iaf.. får se om resten kommer igång
<SterkaSor> DrLinux: fungerar inte transmission?
<DrLinux> kanske överbelastar programmet
<Philip5> Barre: haha, ja du ser här packas det en lördagskväll
<DrLinux> SterkaSor, transmission har tyvärr inte vad som krävs för det jag gör
<DrLinux> Vill ha lite översikt
<SterkaSor> DrLinux: deluge?
<Philip5> Barre: du blir nästan spammad va?! :D
<Barre> Philip5: det visslar till i min telefon lite då och då, bara trevlig =)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Barre: jag ligger efter en del med min ppa
<SterkaSor> DrLinux: http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/complete/os/linux
<DrLinux> Man borde ha lite fler processorer.. de blir lite varma.
<huttan> Nån som lekt med zimbra multi server installation på 12.04 LTS ?
<David-A> hej SterkaSor, mår du bättre nu?
<SterkaSor> David-A: :) nja mår lika bra.
<SterkaSor> DrLinux: du har många du kan välja deluge, vuze och utorrent :).
<Barre> lsb_release -a
<Barre> oops
<Barre> Philip5: jobba på! ;P
<Philip5> tsss
<David-A> SterkaSor: "lika bra"? som vadå? som mej? tja, det får väl duga.
<DrLinux> SterkaSor, vuze har tagit flera steg bakåt på ett par områden.. antar att de inte var så "viktiga"
<huttan> wh
<SterkaSor> DrLinux: utorrent finns ju för linux
<SterkaSor> http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/complete/os/linux
<DrLinux> ska undersöka det imorgon
<SterkaSor> gör så :)
<DrLinux> Btw. det här med ubuntu-mobilerna.. någon mer än jag som kommer hugga en?
<phibxr> DrLinux, beror på priset.
<MarkusDBX> Hej, någon som har förslag på en bra linux lösning för att rsync google docs?
<DrLinux> phibxr, själv är jag inne på min tredje apple-lur så jag kommer skaffa en.. längtat så!
<MarkusDBX> DrLinux: jag tycker ubuntu telefonerna verkar intressanta. Hoppas man kan köra native linux program och x11 applikationer, det vore i så fall underbart.
<DrLinux> MarkusDBX, ska tydligen vara lite beroende av vilken hårdvara du väljer.. om du vill ha den "billiga" eller den "dyra"
<DrLinux> men är ju bara ett antagande från mig
<MarkusDBX> är det något jag verkligen saknar idag på min android, så är det att kunna köra apt-get och installera desktop-program. Det + tangentbord, så skulle jag slippa släpa runt dator på resor osv.
<DrLinux> Just nu skulle jag vilja ha en asus padfone 2 med tangentbord och plattan
<DrLinux> DÃ¥ med ubuntu
<DrLinux> en vacker lösning
<MarkusDBX> mjo. Letar du också efter en mobil högupplöst desktop-ubuntu upplevelse? Eller tycker du att touch interfacet verkar intressant?
<DrLinux> MarkusDBX, om batteriet håller vad den lovar då du.. mumma
<DrLinux> plattan använder ju hårdvaran från mobilen
<MarkusDBX> den kör arm väl?
<DrLinux> så mesta av plattan är skärm och batteri
<DrLinux> qualcomm med 4 kärnor om jag minns rätt.. men är nog bäst att kolla upp
<MarkusDBX> DrLinux: har du testat nuvarande ubuntu på arm?
<DrLinux> MarkusDBX, inte alls
<DrLinux> MarkusDBX, men jag är väl ändå en average user så ska nog inte gå miste om så mycket
<MarkusDBX> DrLinux: då bör det vara lugnt. Vad man kanske kan gå miste om är de olika appstores som andra plattformar har.
<DrLinux> Bättre med allt som är gratis.. sedan finns det ju ubuntu one music om man gillar det - men spotify går ju redan på nallen om man ser till filmerna på den så varför inte välja det.
<DrLinux> appstore för iphone är ju redan djungeln med skit
<DrLinux> Är i varje fall fina specs http://www.asus.se/Mobile/PadFone2/#specifications
<MarkusDBX> DrLinux: jag håller med lite om apples appstore, för mig som nörd finns knappt något användningsbart eller gratis för den delen.
<DrLinux> man får leta i timmar för att hitta något
<DrLinux> men ubuntu one music är ju fruktansvärt också.. finns ju inte ens en katalog
<DrLinux> alltså affären
<MarkusDBX> inte testat
<DrLinux> Man kan se vad som är nytt, populärt och sedan har du ett sökfält
<DrLinux> genrer och sådant är överskattat ..
<DrLinux> Jag skämtar inte - kolla själv
<MarkusDBX> man får anta att dom kanske inte haft dom största av budgets
<DrLinux> Ser ut som något dom gjort på kafferasten
<DrLinux> molntjänsterna är ju dock ett plus
<DrLinux> är förmodligen där fokus legat
<DrLinux> Vad tycker ni om att MS ska fixa Word till ubuntu?
<MarkusDBX> mycket bra
<MarkusDBX> jag använder inte word. Men många använder windows, just för att word finns där
<MarkusDBX> folk är vana vid word.
<MarkusDBX> alla myndigheter kommer lättare kunna byta till floss med ms word till ubuntu.
<DrLinux> Jag brukar göra om till .pdf om någon behöver dokument av mig så jag blir lite skeptisk
<MarkusDBX> mja, det är inte superlätt att redigera en pdf heller?
<MarkusDBX> Jag tror dock inte på ms office direkt heller. Jag brukar dela filer på google docs, så man kan samarbeta lätt.
<HakanS> Office är ju MS kassako, så de vill väl rädda att missa detta om fler företag och myndigheter går över till Linux.
<MarkusDBX> HakanS: samtidigt lätt för de anställda att gå över till en ren linux miljö, om det kommer stegvis.
<hexabit> DrLinux: Har du någon länk där jag kan läsa om word-->ubuntu?
<hexabit> Eller är det någon fusklösning via wine, moln etc?
<MarkusDBX> är det moln är det ju desto bättre
<DrLinux> Rolig priv jag fick efter jag tog upp Word till Linux
<hexabit> DrLinux: Hade du någon länk till mig? :)
<DrLinux> Det pratades om det på FOSDEM, finns på omg
<MarkusDBX> DrLinux: var du där?
<hexabit> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/microsoft-to-bring-office-to-linux-rumour-mill
<hexabit> Before anyone pulls a muscle in celebration remember that this is a rumour from an unnamed 'source'.
<DrLinux> Är det ens något att fira? Libre är bra nog.
<DrLinux> http://video.fosdem.org/
<hexabit> DrLinux: Ja, jag gillar också Libre.
<DrLinux> Där har ni lite att kika igenom
<DrLinux> hexabit, de är riktigt bra program
<DrLinux> däremot hade jag velat se ett större stöd för ekvationer
<DrLinux> Någon som är lika sugen som mig att skaffa sig en racer och gå med i Ubuntu Cycling Team?
<_Trullo> http://scenesat.com/video
<_Trullo> ascii comp :)
<DrLinux> söt gris
<_Trullo> heh, grafik comp på en sega mastersystem
<_Trullo> hehe
#ubuntu-se 2013-02-10
<David-A> gonatt alla
<Screedo> morning
<andol> Morgens
<Screedo> allt väl?
<Screedo> vilken proxy server är lättast att installera som nybörjare? på en ubuntu server maskin.
<andol> Screedo: Tja, vilken sorts proxy?
<Screedo> har tänkt att använda den till irc och web.
<Screedo> den ska vara privat.
<Screedo> bara jag som kommer vara användare.
<Screedo> en liten tanke var att hyra en vps i usa, då får jag tillgång till saker som är OK att se med ett amerikanskt IP men inte ett europeiskt. tex. på youtube.
<andol> Screedo: Tja, då jag gissar att du ändå lär ha en ssh-server igång på den så torde den lättaste lösningen för webbsurfandet vara att låta openssh agera socks-proxy. På så vis har du ju även authensieringen löst vettigt i samma veva.
<andol> Screedo: Borde väl iofs även gå att slussa irc-trafik genom en socks-proxy, såtillvida det inte är någon mer specifik funktionalitet du är ute efter, såsom en bouncer? Annars är det ju rätt trevligt att köra irc i en screen på servern.
<Screedo> jag kör en bouncer idag, har installerat znc på en ubuntu server här hemma, skulle vilja gömma mitt IP.
<andol> Tja, i sådant fall borde det väl fungera att installera motsvarande bouncer på VPS:en i USA?
<Screedo> jupp
<andol> Här är förövrigt först bästa sökträff som verkar beskriva ssh-proxyn någotsånär vettigt - http://lifehacker.com/237227/geek-to-live--encrypt-your-web-browsing-session-with-an-ssh-socks-proxy
<Screedo> men det får man inte :)
<andol> FÃ¥r man inte?
<Screedo> de flest hosting företag i usa förbjuder det mesta med irc
<Screedo> du vet, alla som är på irc sysslar med olagligheter. :)
<Screedo> så storebror förbjuder det :P
<andol> Så illa kan det väl inte vara? Om inte annat så är jag nästan säker på att Linode inte har några sådana begränsningar.
<Screedo> har kollat runt på ett par olika hostar med servrar i usa, allt med irc är total förbjudet
<Screedo> public proxy och irc är det som omnämns flera gånger vad som är förbjudet.
 * andol dubbelkollade även med Arpnetworks (vilka även i övrigt är vettiga), och de har i alla fall inga problem med irc - http://support.arpnetworks.com/kb/main/do-you-allow-irc-traffic
<Screedo> så min tanke var att om jag kan köra min egen bouncer här hemma via en proxy i usa och så kör jag en privat proxy så bryter jag inte mot några regler.
<Screedo> iofs har det säkert med prisert att göra också, linode är 5 gånger så dyra som den vps jag har kollat på. :)
<andol> Vetisjutton ifall jag ens skulle vilja använda en VPS som bara kostade en femtedel utav det Linode tar :)
<Screedo> samt de flesta större har limited bandwidth.
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> http://www.cinfu.com/tos/
<Screedo> http://www.cinfu.com/aup/
<Screedo> nu är det frukost, brb.
<Screedo> back
<huttan> Varför är dom så hårda mot att hosta en irc server?
<huttan> tom klienter wtf
<Screedo> sitter man på irc så gör man olagliga saker.
<Screedo> jag köpte ett år, 200:-
<Screedo> ska prova det hela via ssh.
<huttan> amerikansk?
<Screedo> frågan är om jag kan få min znc att snurra via den, då bryter jag inte mot några regler
<Screedo> jupp
<huttan> vad vill du uppnå?
<Screedo> jag vill köra proxy via den.
<Screedo> irc och web.
<huttan> ok
<Screedo> web kan jag köra via ssh, det var inga stora problem, frågan är om jag kan få min znc bouncer att snurra via den.
<Screedo> jag får lov att installera en privat proxy på den så.
<huttan> det kan du tunnla
<Screedo> jo, men hur :) har int epillat med detta innan så mycket nya saker här :)
<huttan> sudo ssh -N -L 666:localhost:6667 namn@dinvps.com
<huttan> t.ex.
<huttan> går du mot din localhost på 666 så tunnlar den till din vps localhost 6667 port
<Screedo> men hur skriver jag in det i znc?
<huttan> znc är en proxy eller ?
<huttan> eller är dte en bouncer?
<Screedo> jag kör en virtuell ubuntu server i esxi 5.1 som jag har znc, irc bouncer, teamspeak och lite annat smått skit.
<Screedo> znc är en bouncer.
<huttan> ok
<huttan> på servern du har bouncern vill du göra tunneln
<huttan> så connectar du till din localhost med bouncern på 666
<huttan> eller porten du väljer att använda
<Screedo> ok
<huttan> 6667 ska bytas mot proxyns port på vps:en
<Screedo> ska kolla lite i znc hur jag kan sätta upp det.
<Screedo> om jag kakn det vill säga.
<huttan> sudo ssh -N -L 667:localhost:6667 irc.freenode.net
<huttan> så tunnlar jag mitt irc för övrigt
<Screedo> ok
<huttan> sorry kompis
<huttan> inte sovit inatt, skrev lite fel
<huttan> sudo ssh -N -L 667:irc.freenode.net:6667 simon@localhost
<huttan> så tunnlar man irc t.ex. då kan du irca mot localhost på 667
<Screedo> i servers, där jag skriver i adressen borde jag kunna skriva något som du uppgav där.
<huttan> simon är min user
<huttan> Screedo: ja, sätter du upp tunneln så kan du det
<Screedo> om jag kollar i Servers: chat.freenode.net +6667
<Screedo> har jag det idag.
<huttan> aa
<Screedo> jag borde ju kunna skriva som du gör om jag installerar openssh på min vps och hänvisa till den då?
<huttan> men du vill tunnla din proxy antar jag
<huttan> ja
<huttan> precis
<Screedo> portjagväljferförssh:irc.freenode.net:6667 vps@iptillminvps
<huttan> precis
<huttan> det sista är helt vanlig ssh auth
<Screedo> men, jag måste väl ha med ett lösenord?
<huttan> aa, den kommer fråga
<Screedo> var får jag in lösenordet? är det vps:lösenord@iptillminvps ?
<huttan> det är ssh
<huttan> precis som när du gör ssh user@host
<Screedo> ok
<huttan> om den lyssnar på ssh så kommer den be om lösenord
<Screedo> men frågan är hur det kommer fungera med znc då
<Screedo> One server per line, host [[+]port] [password]   så står det som förklaring under servers i znc.
<huttan> Screedo: skit i tunnel, använd bara proxy som du tänkt
<Screedo> då är nästa fråga, en bra och enkel proxy server? :)
<huttan> squid
<Screedo> hört om detta innan? http://www.3proxy.ru/
<huttan> nope
<huttan> kanske e värt ett försök dock
<Screedo> har googlat en del på squid, men hört hela tiden att det är resurskrävande, men har ingen egen erfarenhet.
<Screedo> http://www.blog.joinvps.com/installing-3proxy-supporting-https-and-socks5-proxy/
<Screedo> men den går inte riktigt igenom själva installationes processen, men det kanske är straight forward, sudo apt-get install 3proxy ?
<Screedo> beställde min vps för ca 20 minuter sedan, nu fick jag mail att den är uppe och snuyrrar med ubuntu 12.04 64 bits.
<Screedo> snurrar*
<huttan> smidigt =)
<Screedo> jupp :)
<Screedo> och allt för 200:- :)
<Screedo> 40gb hdd, 256mb ram unlimited bandwidth.
<huttan> inte farligt
<Screedo> nä
<Screedo> så lite web och irc ska den väl klara av utan problem.
<huttan> utan problem
<Screedo> jupp
<Screedo> kollade du något på den där guiden för 3proxy?
<Screedo> fick inte riktigt ihop själva installationen.
<huttan> nej..sitter o jobbar =)
<Screedo> ahh :)
<Screedo> lugnt
<huttan> sitter o blir cp på zimbra, den vill inte monitora rätt
<Screedo> har ingen aning vad zimbra är för något :)
<huttan> Screedo: kolla lite mer på vad vmware erbjuder utöver esxi =)
<Screedo> :) jo, får göra det en dag, har ett mål att sätta upp en mailserver också, men så mycket roliga saker öppnar upp sig när man kan skapa en massa nya vm's :P
<huttan> nä spela lite lol kanske =)
<huttan> lycka till med din bnc
<Screedo> tackar :)
<Screedo> vad är lol för spel?
<huttan> league of legends
<Screedo> ahh, så var det
<Screedo> roligt?
<Screedo> jag installerade D3 igen,men är fasiken inte sugen på det.
<huttan> jo fan, det är riktigt skoj i 30m-1h
<huttan> men inget man pallar nöta dagar in o ut, eller inte jag iaf =)
<Screedo> :)
<huttan> vet inte om det finns nån linux klient dock
<Screedo> undrar vilken dist av ubuntu de installerade på min vps :p
<Screedo> den har inget installerat alls hehe
<Screedo> fick instalelra nano själv.
<huttan> minimerad
<Screedo> installera*
<Screedo> jupp
<huttan> frågan är varför 64bit med ditt ramminne
<huttan> hehe
<Screedo> om jag gör ändringar
<Screedo> var tanken :P
<Screedo> läte om man skulle gå från 32 bits till 64 fick man göra om allt själv.
<Screedo> och om ett år vet man inte vad som hänt :P
<huttan> nä, du kanske 20 dubblar din ram så det är värt 64bit hehe
<Screedo> hehe :P
<Screedo> nu ska du inte vara sån! :P
<huttan> haha, lite skoj måste man ha ibland =)
<Screedo> klart :P
<Screedo> sitter och skapar användare osv.
<Screedo> ändrar port på ssh
<huttan> Screedo: erbjuder de reversed dns till din VPS?
<Screedo> bra fråga,
<Screedo> hur fasiekn kolalr jag det.
<Screedo> fasiken*
<huttan> dig -x ip gör en reversed lookup
<huttan> Screedo: men du måste confa bind att hantera det först
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> vet jag inte riktigt hur jag gör,
<huttan> Screedo: http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_12.04&p=mail&f=1
<huttan> där kan du gå loss
<Screedo> om jag förstår dig rätt så om den supportar reverse dns så kan jag hänvisa den till min dyndns adress och så hamnar allt hos mig men går via vps?
<huttan> Screedo: om den supportar det så kan du sätta din egna host. Det du ser på whois t.ex.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> borde jag kunna göra direkt i znc också?
<huttan> Screedo: det är det som gör att bncn kan anta olika hosts =)
<realubot> Det här var intressant: http://www.dn.se/debatt/kvalitetsjournalistiken-pa-snabb-retratt-i-sverige
<swecarp> hej o du store guru och  disttestare
<SterkaSor> swecarp: :) jag har ju inte testat dist på väldigt länge. du har nog varit duktigare linux användare än mig.
<swecarp> jag har gjort ett par ominstalationer sedan juni då man hittade enstabil dist
<swecarp> ominstalationerna var på grund utav att jag inte kan sluta pilla på det som man inte ska pilla på
<SterkaSor> swecarp: själv har man haft samma installation sedan 7-8 månader.
<SterkaSor> :P men jag blir ju lockad av Ubuntu 13.04 med unity
<swecarp> SterkaSor:  det säger ju bara en sak att du har hittat hem
<SterkaSor> :P är den dålig finns tryggheten med mga
<swecarp> hoppas att alla buggar och problem som är med 12.10 har fixats till 13.04
<SterkaSor> swecarp: +1
<SterkaSor> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Feature_Comparison:_LibreOffice_-_Microsoft_Office
<Barre> mm... det jag saknar mest i LibreOffice är pivot-tabeller.
<SterkaSor> Barre: :) jag nöjd med LO.
<Barre> det är inget större fel med LibreOffice, men eftersom den inte kan köra pivot så kan jag inte använda det :/
<SterkaSor> :) ingen aning vad pivot-tabeller är, men har du frågat LO om present må tro?
<Barre> present?
<SterkaSor> pivot-tabell present :P
<Barre> ahh.. nej, det har jag inte gjort
<SterkaSor> :) kanske värt?
<Barre> det kommer väl när det kommer antar jag
<SterkaSor> +1
<Screedo> huttan: nu har jag nog fått det här med tunnel att fungera! I alla fall via webläsaren, borde inte vara svårare med mIRC
<SterkaSor> http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/13/02/07/1745220/ces-jono-bacon-talks-up-ubuntu-for-phones-video
<SterkaSor> ubuntu phone ser snyggt ut faktiskt :)
<huttan> Screedo: :)
<Screedo> men tusan vad det går segt :/
<Screedo> men om jag ska öppna en tunnel mellan min ubuntu server och min vps så är det väl lättast att köra en ssh session via screen?
<gaisten> Screedo: beror väl lite på vad du tänkt göra
<Screedo> köra irc via dne.
<Screedo> den*
<gaisten> oka, ja irssi kan du ju köra i screen
<gaisten> eller nån annan irc klient i terminalen
<Screedo> jag kör znc på en ubuntu server maskin lokalt
<Screedo> skulle vilja routa den via min vps.
<Peyam> All biatches say yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooooooo
<gaisten> Screedo: nu hänger jag inte med på hur du menar
<Screedo> jag kör znc på en virtuell maskin här hemma, jag skulle vilja tunnla den via min vps. liksom jag kan tunnla min webläsare via min vps med ssh.
<gaisten> enklast om du vill tunnla flera olika saker är väl openvpn och sätta default routen till din vps
<Screedo> jo, men vill inte tunnla all trafik, bara utvald.
<Screedo> eller från utvalda vm's
<gaisten> kk
<Peyam> galen fest igår realubot
<gaisten> då är väl ssh tunnlar bättre dårå
<swecarp> haloj Philip5
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: pysslar mannen med då?
<swecarp> jag håller på att instalera mageia3 beta2
<Philip5> spännande?!
<Philip5> jag packar digikam 3.0
<Philip5> eller snarare har jag gjort men patchar en fix
<swecarp> går allt bra med instalationen så har jag 3.0
<Philip5> cul
<Philip5> kul
<swecarp> men för tillfället ser det inte bra ut det är något som strular
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> se det som mer utmaninar ;)
<swecarp> det är en för stor utmaning för mig får instalera om med mageia 2 som jag vet funkar
<swecarp> beta är nog inte riktigt stabil ännu
<Philip5> tur jag inte kör den då ;)
<swecarp> Philip5:  det är en beta så jag räknade med att man kan få problem
<Philip5> nä jag brukar inte köra betor av distar längre.
<Philip5> betor av enskilda program är en annan sak om man känner för det
<SterkaSor> Philip5: kena. gör du livet surt för folk med dina ppa :P.
<Philip5> tsss
<SterkaSor> Philip5: :) du saknar bygga
<SterkaSor> Philip5: varför kör du inte arch? du som ändå gillar ha det senaste. eller debian unstable?
<Philip5> vill ha en stabil grund och sedan senaste av vissa program
<SterkaSor> Philip5: I see, tycker du inte arch är det?
<Philip5> för mycket pill
<SterkaSor> Philip5: testat manjaro linux?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> orkar inte testa en massa distar längre bara för att
<SterkaSor> Philip5: :) när testade du någon annan dist än buntu senast? :)
<Philip5> 1-2 år sedan
<SterkaSor> Philip5: :) det var ju i linux världen jätte länge sedan
<Philip5> ja
<SterkaSor> Philip5: :) våga testa något som inte är (k)ubuntu, vem vet du kanske finner något bättre.
<Philip5> tiden är förbi när jag tycker det är kul att bara testa en massa distar för att byta från någon jag redan trivs med
<SterkaSor> Philip5: trivs du verkligen med kubuntu? :P
<Philip5> gjorde jag också första 10 åren med linux
<SterkaSor> Philip5: jag önskar jag kunde säga samma sak om kubuntu
<SterkaSor> Philip5: blir det Buntu för mig blir det Ubuntu med Unity. Annars får Buntu va.
<Philip5> huvudsaken man är nöjd själv
<Philip5> jag lär iaf inte byta ifrån kde på ett bra tag
<SterkaSor> Philip5: +1 huvudsaken man själv är nöjd.
<Philip5> brb
<SterkaSor> Philip5: wb
<Philip5> danke schön
 * SterkaSor ätit korv med bröd och därefter semla 
<SterkaSor> mums
<Philip5> semla vore inte fel
<Philip5> SterkaSor: vilket bageri?
<SterkaSor> Philip5: :) ica
<Philip5> jo men ica brukar inte baka
<Philip5> de brukar köpa från något närliggande bageri och de kan vara olika i olika icabutiker
<SterkaSor> Philip5: jag har ej kollat vilka som bakade, jag var :) sugen på semla och semla blev det.
<Philip5> uj, det är ju skillnad på semla och semla och från år till år mellan bagerier
<SterkaSor> Philip5: :) den smakade helt okej och orka vara noga. Sparade en åt senare och då kan jag kolla herr Philip5.
<Philip5> det är nog bäst det
<Philip5> noga med att testa olika distar men äter vilkem semla som helst.... pffff
<SterkaSor> Philip5: jag har ju inte testat linux distar på länge :P.
<SterkaSor> Philip5: du är bara sur att jag ätit semla och disten jag kör är bättre än din :P.
<swecarp> SterkaSor: +1
 * swecarp ska testa en arch dist
<SterkaSor> wow swecarp :P.. håll tummarna rätt nu
<einand> Semla
<einand> helt fel tid på året för det
<SterkaSor> einand: inte för en krasslig. då är allt gott :P behövligt.
<einand> man äter inte semla fören på tisdag
<SterkaSor> einand: :) jag äter när jag vill.
<SterkaSor> swecarp: :) har du blivit arch nörd på ålderns sena höst?
<swecarp> SterkaSor:  kanske det har börjat instalera
<SterkaSor> swecarp: :) håller tummarna.
<swecarp> fasen det går inte instalera på laptopen med den inbyggda cdn den stannar efter ett tag vill inte krongla och köra instalen via den stationära det verkar lite bökigare
<SterkaSor> okej ingen aning har aldrig testat manjaro linux
<SterkaSor> så jag vet inte om du har brådska igen eller inte
<swecarp> har läst och anser att jag inte vill testa med att göra det i min stationära då det kan gå riktigt fel och man raderar den
<SterkaSor> swecarp: yes det kan gå galet :).
<swecarp> SterkaSor:  och kan någott gå fel så lyckas jag med det:))
<SterkaSor> swecarp: :) när du är i farten så är det ju ingen undantag precis.
<swecarp> det blir att köra in den tråkiga stabila disten eller så blir det fedors18kde
<swecarp> SterkaSor:  du får ta dig en tripp till centralorten så kan vi ha en install party
<SterkaSor> swecarp: :) när du ändå testar så testa fedora 18
<swecarp> har testat den i löite live funkade fint men mga rules
<SterkaSor> swecarp: :) långt kvar till .04
<swecarp> 2 mån till 3
<SterkaSor> yes
<swecarp> ska nog testa 3an först innan jag ser om det är någott annat som passar
<SterkaSor> swecarp: ja mga är bra grejer
<SterkaSor> swecarp: http://solusos.com/ kanske för dig?
<swecarp> om jag byter så bblir det nog någott roligt kommer isåfall kolla runt ordentlig innan jag drar igång bytet
<SterkaSor> swecarp: jepp testa solusos det är ju trots allt debian så det kan inte bli fel :P
<Peyam> Hej, kurdisk tjej +18 pm!
<markus___> hej
<Peyam> Hej
 * Screedo springer ett varv i kanalen och visslar till öppna landskap.
<andol> Peyam: Förklarade inte Barre häromdagen att det här är fel kanal för dylika kontaktförfrågningar?
<Peyam> sorry den e på autosend
<Screedo> andol: tack för länken imorse, fått det att fungera med webtrafik via ssh
<andol> Screedo: gött mos
<Screedo> jupp, nu ska jag bara komma på hur jag ska göra med znc sedan är allt klart :P
<SterkaSor> andol: strunta i det trollet. han kommer hit och trollar bara. fick jag bestämma hade jag per-bannad honom för gott.
<Peyam> SterkaSor: mina kunskaper behövs
<SterkaSor> Peyam=stor rövhål som kommer hit och skriver sin rappakalja. Ingen "tjej" hade velat komma i närheten av dig din nolla. Admin borde banna den nollan som sagt.
<Peyam> SterkaSor: jag e admin. hahaha
<Peyam> Får en känsla av att du e Kurdistan , den gamla anti-peyam snubben
<Peyam> Kan det stämma? btw.. sånt e opptopic. du kan skriva pm men inte säkert att jag kmr svara
 * ehlu hatar 3's mobila bredband
 * Peyam funderar på at köpa en AMD thinkpad
<gaisten> är du admin här Peyam ?
<Peyam> gaisten: hemligt shhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Peyam> inet söker personal!
<gaisten> rätt osammanhängande
<coffe> Barre, andol , HeMan kör ipv6 via min pi nu :)
<andol> coffe: Nice!
<coffe> andol,  ja, hade strul få igång upstart scriptet.  men gjorde en fuling
<Barre> coffe: vad kör du för dist på din pi då?
<coffe> denna kör raspbmc
<Barre> coffe: ok.. spännande
<Peyam> coffe: verkar spännande
<Nafallo> Barre!!!
<Nafallo> Barre: I haz yubi.mf.net ;-)
 * Nafallo väntar på att någon ska hitta en säkerhetsbugg på serversidan...
<Nafallo> andol: något nytt om adder dist-upgrade? :-)
<Peyam> vet ngn som jag expand'ar background wallpaper i ubuntu 12.10?
<andol> Nafallo: Nej, men känner i alla fall att det börjar bli mer och mer dags.
<Nafallo> andol: ingen bradska :-)
<andol> Nafallo: Tja, vill i alla fall ha ordnat det innan april, då säkert åtminstone några utav paketen vi har installerade inte ligger under serversidans femårs-support.
<Nafallo> andol: ubuntu-support-status
<Nafallo> hrm. skriptet fungerar inte...
<Nafallo> Exception: No date tag found
<andol> Prövade det dock lokalt på nya distar, och verkar ju bra skit hursom, även om det inte gör så stor skillnad för nyare LTS:er, där allt är fem år.
<Nafallo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/622489
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 622489 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""Exception: No date tag found" in ubuntu-support-status" [Medium,Fix released]
<ehlu> Godkväll allesammans
<Peyam> ehlu: vet du hur man expanderar bakgrund bilden i ubuntu mellan två skärmar?
<Nafallo> andol: nu fungerar det.
<andol> Nafallo: Sedärja, topp
<andol> Nu är det dock för mig att krypa till kojs. Har en ambitiös dygnsrytm jag försöker vidhålla :)
<ehlu> NÃ¥gon calc expert?
<_Trullo> calc.exe
<Peyam> vad e calc?
<HakanS> !fraga | ehlu
<ubot2> ehlu: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<ehlu> Yeye, https://www.dropbox.com/s/npylqcdl8dvmzt7/statistik.ods här har jag ett calc dokument där jag ska föra lite statistik. Än så länge är det bra.
<ehlu> Det är en person som ska ha alla dom tre "värdena" varje dag som jag ska fylla i. Hur gör jag på smidigaste sätt om det är flera personer som jag ska föra statistik över. Är kanske dum i huvudet just nu, men har problem med hur jasg ska bygga upp dokumentätet
<ehlu> dokumentet*
<Peyam> skall det vara i form av ett program eller dokument?
<Peyam> bjud in dem på dropbbox ifall de behöver öppna skiten
<Peyam> eller jag fattar inte va du mena
<ehlu> Tanken är sen att ta ut snygga stapeldiagram
<HakanS> ehlu: Hur många personer är det?
<ehlu> 5
<ehlu> Kommer nog bli fler allt eftersom
<ehlu> Vill kunna bencha alla personer hur det har gått sen i ett diagram
<ehlu> efter en månad t.ex
<HakanS> ehlu: Du kan ju skapa ytterligare tre kolumner för varje person.
<ehlu> HakanS: jag förstår inte, är sämst vad gäller kalkyler
<ehlu> L,P,A är olika värden som varje person ska ha för varje dag alltså
<HakanS> kolumn B,C och D för person 1. E,F och G för person 2. O.s.v
<HakanS> Altenativt en flik per person.
<HakanS> * Alternativt ...
<ehlu> Ah
<Peyam> jag skulle fan göra ett program i c++ eller matlab för stolp grejerna..
<Peyam> länge länge sen jag jobbade med exel
<Peyam> det var i ettan på gymnasiet
<ehlu> HakanS: :) tack
<ehlu> HakanS: du verkar hajj på det där, hur gör jag en "om värde högre än 5 gul text färg, om högre 6 grön färg" ?
<HakanS> ehlu: Tryck F11 för att få upp formatmallar.
<HakanS> ehlu: Skapa sedan två format, som du benämner t.ex Gul och Grön. Högerklicka på resp. format och ändra teckenfärgen till gul och grön.
<ehlu> Ok ska kika :)
<Peyam> va god maten va
 * Peyam  åt precis http://aydaahmadzadeh.persiangig.com/image/Gheymeh-stew-01.JPG
<HakanS> ehlu: Sedan markerar du alla celler och väljer Format > Villkorlig formatering. Där kan du lägga till villkoren för när ett visst format ska användas.
<ehlu> Fixade det!
<ehlu> Tack! :D
<ehlu> HakanS: om jag ska göra D3 delat med E3 är det =(D3/E3) som gäller?
<HakanS> ehlu: Ja. Fasst du behöver inga parenteser.
<ehlu> Gah jag ska räkna ut en "hitrate"
<ehlu> Räcker det inte med hur många säljsamtal personen har haft delat med hur många han har sålt på?
<ehlu> Tvärtom kanske det var :P
<ehlu> Ah fixade
<Peyam> Jag fixa en conky på min desktop
<Peyam> men CPU level är alltid på 0% på alla fyra kärnor
<Peyam> e det vanligt
<Barre> Nafallo: yubi.mf.net?
<Nafallo> Barre: mhm :-)
<Barre> waz is das?
<Nafallo> Barre: min egen yubi validation server :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: du kanner till yubikeys?
<Barre> ahhhh
<Barre> kewl
<Nafallo> mhm :-)
<Nafallo> kanns lite sakrare an googles ;-)
<Barre> man skall ALLTID köra sjlv :)
<Nafallo> jo
<Nafallo> har en extra yubiotp pa slot 2 som jag kan anvanda publikt ocksa :-P
<Barre> måste skaffa men en yubikey'
<Nafallo> $25 for den normala versionen.
<Nafallo> +frakt
<Barre> det kanske det är värt =)
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Är det bra skit eller?
<Nafallo> verkar sa
<Nafallo> definitivt battre an googles totp ;-)
<Nafallo> hardvaran och verfieringsserverns delar en 128-bit AES nyckel.
<Nafallo> nar man trycker pa knappen pa hardvaran genererar den en nyckel dar de 12 forsta tecknen ar den publika nyckeln och resten ar genererad med aesnyckeln, och lite all mojlig annan data :-)
<Barre> klurigt att få till?
<Nafallo> dessutom ar de svenskar ;-)
<Nafallo> nope, inte direkt.
<Nafallo> maste programmera om den dock. som standard ar de programmerade for yubicos egna valideringsservrar, men de vagrar ge ivag aes-nyckeln :-)
<coffe> jag försökte en gång få igång egna validerings servers.. men fick de aldrig att fungera.
<Nafallo> om man ska rulla ut det pa foretag osv har de en annan usbsticka som ar en HSM ocksa... saker forvaring av nycklar + hardvaru RNG, for att sitta inuti servern man anvander :-)
<Nafallo> coffe: det finns massor med implementeringar, men jag bestamde mig for yubico-yubiserve. skriven i python, och inte packad annu :-P
<Nafallo> den ar GPL3, sa jag funderar pa om det ar vart att packa SVN verisionen nar jag far tid.
<coffe> Nafallo,  jag satsade på den i php .. men det var deras kod jag inte fick till ..  den kund som ville ha det.. ville absolut inte köra något på deras servers
<Nafallo> mjo... jag tycker inte om PHP, sa jag tittade inte ens pa den ;-)
<Nafallo> det finns alltid den dar som ar skriven i C... av tfheen som jobbade for Canonical de forsta aren :-)
<coffe> fast jag tror den koden jag körde var python .. men minns inte..  halvår sedan
<einand> Pon Farr
<coffe> Barre,  vet dock inte vad jag ska hitta på med min andra pi .. funderar på att köpa kopplings bord å lite sånt..
<Barre> spännande
<coffe> Barre,  kommer det bli .. evigheter sedan jag höll i en lödkolv
<Barre> det var det för mig också... den ligger nerpackad i källaren coffe
<coffe> men fick just i pi kanalen ett tips om att göra en remote power controller för mina andra pi's
<ehlu_> Hello hello
<ehlu_> Hur kan jag kontrollera fläktar i min laptop, samt kolla cpu temp osv?
<ehlu_> någon? :)
<Philip5> ehlu_: lm-sensor
<ehlu_> Thank you
<Philip5> vassego
<ehlu_> :)
<ehlu> Kom på nytt att jag har ett avsnitt av 08 Fotboll att se, för sent för en kopp kaffe? :P
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-03
<qtjezy> denna dag blir nog episk, vad tror ni?
<David-A> vad händer?
<Stirner> yeay
<Stirner> Folk kommer hem igen <3
<Stirner> tralalala
<Stirner> någon vaken?
<andol_> God morgon, god morgon
 * andol_ stämplar in, kanske nästan lite likt Veiron i ottan...
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> tjo
<larsemil> är bara du och jag som är vaken i alla kanaler tror jag
<Barre> ser ut som så
<andol_> Ähh, vissa av oss har ju varit på jobbet sedan fem i morse.
<larsemil> lätt att komma och säga 08.30. am i right?
<Barre> andol_: åå.. sjukt tidigt, någon speciell anledning eller enbart för att du börjar bli gammal får en sådan dygnsrytm? ;P
<larsemil> vänta här nu? andol_  är ju bara enstaka året äldre än mig.
<andol> Barre: Mest något som råkar hända sisådär ett par gånger per månad, att jag råkar vakna omotiverat tidigt, utan att kunna somna om.
<andol> larsemil: Tja, man kan ju alltid trösta sig med att Barre i alla fall alltid är äldre :)
 * HeMan visslar
<andol> HeMan: Vill du också vara med och vara gammal?
<HeMan> andol: nej
<HeMan> andol: men det finns ju riska att jag måste...
<Barre> andol: =)
<larsemil> hmm. undrar hur man bara startar om kdeconnect..
<larsemil> http://www.linkedin.com/groups/SQL-Server-Naming-Conventions-Standards-72017.S.196763294
<larsemil> kolla kommentaren
<andol> "Look at my credentials; think about it. I think I can speak with some authority."
<Barre> hahaha... This is so stupid that hardcore SQL programmers call it “Volkswagen Programming” and we laugh at you.
<sakjur> andol: Obviously Microsoft people..
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | Söndag den 16/2, klockan 20.00 är det dags för LoCo möte http://rre.nu/IRCMote31
<propus> god morgon linux folket!
<asdasd> är det något problem med freenode nu?
<asdasd> har haft svårigheter att komma in sedan igårkväll
<Barre> asdasd: det är tydligen en pågående DDOS
<asdasd> varför DDos freenode?
<Barre> en bra fråga
<asdasd> 100% loss av paket mot chat.freenode.org när jag pingar
<asdasd> webchatten funkar ju iaf, men inte via irc
<andol> asdasd: Vad gäller chat.freenode.org så beror det antagligen hur (o)tur du har med round-robinen.
<asdasd> apoteket verkar också utsatta för ddos
<asdasd> nästan alla sidor jag försökt med idag har varit problematiska
<asdasd> http://www.apoteket.se/privatpersoner/common/search.aspx?q=sativex
<asdasd> herregud vilket pris
<asdasd> räcker ca 25 dagar
<asdasd> saftigt med medicin som kostar ca 200 kr om dagen
<Guest23144> hmmm
<hexabit_m> Har freenode trubbel med ddos idag?
<hexabit_m> Tänker då på alla netsplits..
<andol> hexabit_m: Jupp - https://plus.google.com/+freenode/posts/gdR51bm9NPS
<hexabit_m> Ok tack andol. :)
<peyam> Ubuntu hittar inte wifi på kanal 13
<peyam> den läser endast fram till 12 märker jag precis
<HeMan> peyam: det kan vara landssättingar som gör det
<peyam> vad är landssättningar?
<HeMan> peyam: men jag kommer inte ihåg var man ändrar det
<peyam> hur ser facebook hos er?
<peyam> ser kontigt ut här
<HeMan> peyam: ser bra ut här
<HeMan> peyam: jag kör ipv6 mot facebook om det kan hjälpa dig med felsökningen
<peyam> testade med qupzilla
<peyam> funkar bra
<peyam> tror jag ska strunta i chromium o ff och köra qupzilla bara
<peyam> HeMan, du borde testa qupzilla
<peyam> den e väldigt lieghtweigt
<HeMan> peyam: fast jag har ju en grymmingdator
<HeMan> peyam: den idlar mest hela dagarna
<peyam> vad är grymmingdator
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> gör du inget med dator?
<HeMan> jag surfar, spelar musik, läser mail och chattar
<HeMan> på min server gör jag saker
<HeMan> men den surfar jag inte på
<HeMan> ska jag göra något riktigt tungt kör jag på jobbets prylar
<HeMan> kodar iofs på laptopen med
<HeMan> men vim är inte så tungt
<peyam> på din server? jag gör inget på min server förutom o lägga musik där
<peyam> o filmer
<HeMan> där bygger jag tex openwrt eller annat
<HeMan> den brukar stå och tugga några timmar i taget
<HeMan> den kör några virtuella maskiner med
<HeMan> nu har jag 4 maskiner igång
<HeMan> men labbar jag med något har jag igång fler
<peyam> niiiice
<HeMan> tror jag har 20-30 maskiner uppkonfigurerade
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-04
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> mörrn
<Barre> verkar som de värsta stormarna på freenode är över nu, eller?
<Screedo> Barre: vad har hänt? varit lite afk men märkte att min bnc inte cvar som den skulle
<Screedo> ddos?
<Barre> mmm...
<Screedo> :/
<huttan> morron
<hexabit> Morrn morrn
<einand> så
<einand> udda, satt på en freenode server som var helt tom
<einand> så undra varför det var helt dött på irc i 2 dagar
<Barre> einand: DDOS
<einand> Barre: Fast jag satt ändå helst ensam
<einand> oavsätt anledning
<einand> mera orolig för att jag satt där och gnällde på att det var dött
<einand> Freenode är väl typ konstant under ddos?
<hexabit> Undrar varför man ddosar freenode, vad får man ut av det?
<einand> hexabit: Större e-penis ibland e-fjortisarna?
<hexabit> einand: Ahaa ok är det så man gör.
<hexabit> "e-penis" lol
<hexabit> :D
<hexabit> Jag är snart 40år men jag tycker ordet var jäkligt kul faktiskt. :)
<einand> rätt vanligt ord annars.
<hexabit> einand: Inte på min avdelning.
<ePax> 0_o
<Screedo> fy fasiken vad reservdelar till bilar är dyrt... Behöver vänster sidobackspegel, den kostar ny hos volvo 769:-
<Screedo> då är det bara spegelglaset och inget annat.
<Philip5> Screedo: säkert gjord av titant och ytbehandlad med nanopartiklar för hand
<Screedo> måste vara något sådant...
<ePax> Screedo, Skrot?
<Screedo> ePax: har kollat runt, de säljer inte bara spegeln, de säljer hela backspegeln.
<einand> sno någon annanrs
<ePax> Screedo, bildelsdatabasen.se
<ePax> Där kan du kolla med
<ePax> WWW
<ePax> Villa Volvo Vovve :D
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> den där bildelsdatabasen finns ju inte :P
<Screedo> men jag har kollat runt på olika sidor, antingen finns det komplett sidspegel för 5000:- Eller inget alls.
<Screedo> hittar begagnade sidobackspeglar för 3000:-
<Screedo> jävla rån är det :/
<ePax> Screedo, jo då... den finns... de verkar ha bytt namn :D http://www.bildelsbasen.se/
<einand> gammal klasskamrats familj till mig som äger den sidan
<peyam> hej
<peyam> ngn som trösta mig lite grann
<HeMan> peyam: ring 08-702 16 80
<HeMan> peyam: jourhavande medmänniska
<diffen> god afton
<norrsken> god afton. Det verkar att här händer inte så mycket...
<diffen> nä här var det lugnt :=
<diffen> :)
<diffen> hmm har ett litet dilemma här om någon har ett öra till övers :)
<peyam> hej
<peyam> jag har en .exe fil som jag måste mounta
<peyam> hur gör jag?
<realubot_> Är det någon skillnad på sv. Netflix och am?
<realubot> Jag tänker på utbud och när filmerna görs tillgängliga e.t.c?
<realubot> peyam: Mounta en exe-fil?!?
<peyam> http://www.gams.com/dd/docs/gams/unix-install.pdf
<realubot> peyam: Du mountar inte en exe-fil. Den exekverar du i Windows (eller Wine) om det är en exe-fil som fungerar i Wine.
<peyam> hur exe'ar jag den i linux?
<realubot> peyam: Jag ska läsa.
<realubot> peyam: Okej. Ovanligt att de har döpt en iso-fil till exe.
<peyam> så va gör ja
<realubot> Vänta ...
<peyam> väntar på dej
<realubot> peyam: Tja. Du får väl försöka med det de säger: sudo mount /path/to/file.exe /mnt/dvd
<realubot> Se vad som händer.
<peyam> funkar inte
<peyam> ska klistra medelandena
<realubot> peyam: Testa: sudo mount /path/to/file.exe /media/dvd
<peyam> sudo mount linux_x64_64_sfx.exe /mnt/disk/
<peyam> NTFS signature is missing.
<peyam> Failed to mount '/dev/loop0': Invalid argument
<peyam> The device '/dev/loop0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<peyam> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<peyam> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<realubot> Vad händer om du kör kommandot med media istället för mnt?
<peyam> http://www.math.ku.dk/kurser/oa/gams/docs/bigdocs/gams2002/unix-install.pdf
<peyam> här står d tydligare tror ja
<realubot> peyam: Ok. Ska läsa.
<peyam> fattar inte punkt 3
<realubot> peyam: Testa: sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/file.exe /media/dvd
<peyam> okej
<peyam> måste skapa /media/dvd
<peyam> nej funkar inte
<realubot> peyam: sudo mkdir /media/dvd
<peyam> men då blir det samma sak som /mnt/disk
<peyam> sudo mkdir -p menar du väl?
<realubot> Sedan kör du: sudo -t iso9660 /path/to/file.exe /media/dvd
<realubot> -p?
<realubot> Det ska räcka med: sudo mkdir /media/dvd
<peyam> ja men då skapar du inte en virtuell jo
<realubot> peyam: Men det är något skumt.
<realubot> peyam: Helt ologiskt om du frågar mig att filen heter exe.
<peyam> det kr jag också
<peyam> kolla här
<realubot> peyam: Jag förstår inte heller punkt 3 i manualen.
<peyam> http://www.gams.com/download/
<realubot> peyam: Jag har kollat där.
<realubot> Hittar bara exe-filen.
<realubot> Förstår inte.
<peyam> punkt tre
<peyam> sk ajag öppna filen o slänga allt i/usr/gams
<peyam> vad är /dev/dvd.. skiten
<peyam> e det fortsättning på kommandot?
<realubot> Du kan ju testa Wine-versionen om du inte kan köra GAMS på Windows.
<realubot> Men det är en beta så den kanske verkligen är beta.
<realubot> peyam: Jag vet inte vad du ska göra. Jag förstår inte beskrivningen.
<peyam> hatar wine
<peyam> datorn blir seg
<realubot> peyam: Du kan ju alltid testa att köra det som en executable fil.
<realubot> peyam: exe säger ju faktiskt att det är det.
<peyam> ja det har jag gjort
<peyam> jag unzippa den
<realubot> peyam: sudo chmod +x file.exe
<peyam> men det måste bli en sfx fil
<peyam> det har jag gjort
<peyam> sen då
<realubot> Sedan: ./file.exe
<realubot> Men jag hade lagt det i en egen katalog först så du inte får all skit i hemkatalogen.
<realubot> Så kör: mkdir GAMS
<realubot> flyta filen dit.
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-05
<peyam> åhh
<peyam> vänta
<peyam> hur o chmod'a skiten?
<realubot> cd GAMS och sedan ./file.exe när du står i GAMS.
<realubot> sudo chmod +x file.exe
<realubot> Där file.exe är filnamnet.
<peyam> först sudo chmod +x sen ./file.exe?
<realubot> Ja, men lägg filen i en ny katalog i din hemkatalog först.
<peyam> men
<realubot> Så du inte får skiten rätt i hemkatalogen. Det är massor av skit i den.
<peyam> jag la ju den i /usr/gam
<realubot> Jaha. De rekommenderar att du lägger den i Hemkatalogen.
<realubot> Kör: mkdir $HOME/GAMS
<peyam> Create
<peyam> the
<peyam> GAMS
<peyam> system
<peyam> directory
<peyam> ,
<peyam> for
<peyam> instance
<peyam> /usr/gams/19.4
<peyam> .
<peyam> de vill att man ska lägga den i /usr
<realubot> peyam: Inte här: http://baltzersen.info/index.php?id=12
<realubot> Vad är GAMS?
<realubot> Vad är det för någonting?
<peyam> ja juste. det e ju lättare
<peyam> det e optimeringsprogram
<peyam> fattar inte vf man kör så många program
<realubot> Det var en kass manual.
<peyam> ja
<peyam> men jag ska starta om
<peyam> för mkt used ram
<peyam> ska tömma
<peyam> realubot, kan du skicka länken till mig igen
<peyam> realubot,
<HeMan> Morrn!
<hexabit_m> Morrn HeMan!
<huttan> morgon
<einand>  Kickstarter för hennes bok ”Hello Ruby”. Boken riktar sig främst till flickor mellan 5-7 och huvudrollen spelas av en liten flicka vid namn Ruby, som på sina äventyr stöter på en snöleopard (Snow Leopard), går in i slott gjorda av fönster (Windows) och löser problem tillsammans med pingviner (Tux, Linux).
<larsemil> einand: och hon är omåttligt söt.
<larsemil> författaren alltså
<larsemil> får tandtroll av att titta
<einand> larsemil: Absolut
<einand> ett av de sjukaste spelen jag sett http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgTQglGvNUs#t=40
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnryOUNnlWk
<andol> Bah, verkar som om någon uppdatering till 14.04 just hade sönder Unity för mig.
<andol> Tja, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop löste ju det omedelbara problemet.
<ePax> Skrev inte du fel... det ska stå ubuntu-desktop :)
 * ePax skojar 
<andol> ePax: Du missade raden innan :)
<andol> 13:49 < andol> Bah, verkar som om någon uppdatering till 14.04 just hade sönder Unity för mig.
<ePax> oki :D
<delhage> andol: opera håller på att överge linux?
<andol> delhage: Tror att även chromium-baserade Opera ska komma för Linux, vilket år som helst nu.
<delhage> ok
<andol> Inget Desktop-folk här i Linköping, så lite dålig koll på de exakta planerna, liksom vad vi sagt utåt, etc.
<purity^> åja
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> den där grejen
<peyam> software and sources
<peyam> är borta på min daotr
<peyam> software and updates
<Horse_> peyam, den ligger väl tillsammans med software center nu tror jag...?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> men det borde finnas som en länk också på xubuntu
<peyam> det är även borta där
<peyam> asså den e oklickbar
<Horse_> hmm...
<Horse_> peyam, Man kan komma åt dem genom Synaptic Package Manager om du har det
<peyam> vad heter packagen
<Horse_> synaptic
<peyam> jag menade packagen till software & updates
<Horse_> men det är väl kanske samma problem där..
<Horse_> peyam, vet inte faktiskt
<Horse_> kanske update-manager
<peyam> körde med software-properties-gtk
<peyam> installerade om
<Horse_> peyam, funkade det?
<peyam> ja
<Horse_> fiint
<peyam> tack :)
<realubot> "Trött? Kanske borde du testa att utsätta dig för blått ljus istället för en kopp kaffe. Blått ljus har nämligen mycket bättre effekt på olika kognitiva funktioner, visar ny forskning. "
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/tema/traningsliv/blatt-ljus-piggar-upp-dig-mer-an-kaffe_8961696.svd
<peyam> nice
<Horse_> wtf?
<peyam> jag borde skaffa mig ljusare lampa
<peyam> hur blått?
<realubot> En logisk slutsats av detta är att det är en fördel att vara jagad av en polisbil om man vill hålla sig skärpt.
<Horse_> är detta en bot?
<peyam> Horse_, nej han e realubot . han e nattuggla. vet inte vf han e vaken nu
<peyam> fast det e ju kväll. dag o vakna
<peyam> han länkar rolig fakta ibland
<peyam> lr så pratar han med mig
<Horse_> peyam, bara du och han är vanligtvis eller?
<Horse_> hehe
<peyam> vi e nattugglor ja
 * peyam Salam . Det är jag farbror Peyam
<huttan> ls
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-06
<Barre> mörrn
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.545730/inget-behov-av-chrome-for-webbappar-tack-vare-nytt-projekt
<Barre> men va tyst det varit här idag...
<einand> Barre: förutom huttan felskrivning och ditt mörrn så ekar det här inne ja
<Barre> mm
<Philip5> Barre: bara för att du inte vill prata kde
<Philip5> einand: kollade du på den där videon om nsa spaningsgrejs?
<einand> Philip5: min ipad pajade, men köpt en ny nu så skall kolla på den
<einand> på tal om det, Air är en rejält fin surfplatta
<huttan> lldb -p 21086
<andol> huttan: Debuggar?
<Dynamit> Tja, hur är läget?
<einand> hej Dynamit, huttan och andol
<Dynamit> läget einand?
<Dynamit> ursäkta att man varit jökligt frånvarande i kanalen en bra lång tid nu
<einand> Dynamit: ursäkten är godtagen
<einand> urk.. är nog för trött för mitt egna bästa, satt och läste samplekod för secdownload.
<Dynamit> förhoppningsvis så blir jag bättre på närvara.
<Dynamit> jaha
<einand> Så kunde jag för allt i världen inte förstå hur koden fungerade. Så när jag kollade noga
<einand> så var det för perl och inte php
<Dynamit> själv ska man skriva programm till Windows OS så man kan köra ett programm när man e på jobbet(eller ja dagliga sysselsättningen) hos ett förtetag
<Dynamit> så jag kan bruka putty och sedan enkelt och snabbt radera alla spår av vad jag gjort
<Dynamit> kunderna ska inte ha massa skit i datorerna som tmp filer och saker i systemregistret de inte har med göra
<Dynamit> haha
<einand> rätt
<Dynamit> just nu är jag bara där engång i veckan och resten på samma ställe som jag varit de senaste 4månaderna
<Dynamit> men förhoppningsvis så blir det hela dagarna tillslut
<einand> själv gör jag allting i putty också
<Dynamit> det är mest för att jag ska kunna bruka datorn hemma
<Dynamit> så jag kan skriva med er och så där undertiden jag arbetar
<Dynamit> haha
<einand> kör ju ssh på ipaden också, nästan gjort mig av med laptopen pga d et
<Dynamit> Du vet ju hur ofta jag inte har klienten inne
<Dynamit> haha
<einand> upptäckt hur hemsk bitlebee är
<Dynamit> och det är ju inte ofta det eller hur? Defenetift inte några längre stunder som jag e borta heller
<einand> ok
<Dynamit> ja brukar jag vara borta någon längre tid ifrån kanalen?
<einand> inte vet jag
<einand> jag vet faktiskt inte om det är flera personer bakom ditt nick.
<Dynamit> jag e jag
 * andol nöjer sig med att ha flera personligheter bakom sitt nick.
<Dynamit> ingen annan en jag kommer lagligt åt klienten
<einand> Vem e jag då?
<Dynamit> det är du
<Dynamit> :P
<einand> Är Jag du?
<Dynamit> nej du är du
<Dynamit> haha
<einand> Du är du och jag är du
<Dynamit> Ja jag är på det humöret just nu
<einand> då är vi två personer bakom nicket Dynamit
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> menade du är du
<Dynamit> jag är jag
<Dynamit> LoL
<Dynamit> :P
<einand> Jag är Jag
<einand> Du är du
<einand> du är jag
<Dynamit> exakt
<einand> och jag är du
<Dynamit> nej
<Dynamit> du är du
<Dynamit> jag e jag
<einand> Du är du, och jag är jag.
<einand> Fast vem är jag då
<einand> eftersom jag vet vem du är
<Dynamit> haha ja du
<einand> du = einand
<einand> jag = Dynamit
<einand> vem är jag
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> säger Mellansel dig någonting som påminnelse om vem jag e?
<Dynamit> :P
<einand> Dynamit: har jag träffat dig i mellansel?
<Dynamit> Nej
<Dynamit> men vi pratade med varandra mycket via IRC
<Dynamit> när jag gick på Mellansels FHSK
<einand> Gjorde vi kanske
<huttan> andol: jo, fast fel tab :p
<Dynamit> vi hade pratat en del innan också
<einand> Mellansel, det är i norrland va?
<Dynamit> Ja
<Dynamit> mitt ute i ingenstans
<Dynamit> innan Ö-vik
<einand> jag var där i sommras faktiskt
<einand> precis utanför övik
<Dynamit> jasså
<Dynamit> okej
<einand> Finns något kolli/röd stuga vid någon sjö där
<Dynamit> ja jag har inte varit där sedan jag slutade på Mellansels FHSK
<Dynamit> ska väl våldgästa dem någongång
<einand> ok
<einand> vart är du nu då?
<Dynamit> Hemma i Brandbergen
<Dynamit> varit det de senaste två åren blir det väl
<huttan> så fan, slutjobbat för idag
<huttan> nu blire lite kaffe
<einand> japp, var exakt i mellansele jag var
<Dynamit> såg ut som vanligt?
<einand> bara vart där en gång, så vet inte hur "vanligt" är
<Dynamit> jaha
<Dynamit> fick för mig du varit där fler gånger
<Dynamit> haha
<einand> godnatt
<Dynamit> sov så fott
<Dynamit> *gott*
<epax> 0_o
<Dynamit> Haha håller på kompilerar en egen utgåva utav Openwrt för min WRT54GL
<Dynamit> som bara ska agera värd åt IRSSI
<Dynamit> så allt onödigt skit är borta och det ända extra som finns är Firewall + ip4tables + OpenVPN + screen + irssi men ska även lägga till shadow-useradd kom jag på
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> lätt och bantat ska det vara
<HeMan> Dynamit: fast en wrt54gl orkar väl inte med särskillt hög hastighet på openvpn?
<HeMan> Dynamit: har kört på en tp-link 1043 som också är mips men 400 MHz och jag fick som mest ut 6 MBit/s med den
<Dynamit> hahaha nu ska den agera bara IRC-klient
<Dynamit> värd
<Dynamit> inte agera
<Dynamit> 400MHz haha jag har väl ungefär det i min router och den kan pressa betydligt mer än 6MBit/s
<Dynamit> kan kolla vad den står inställd på som standard
<HeMan> men inte med openvpn va?
<Dynamit> nu var det frågan om vad jag får ut
<Dynamit> haha
<HeMan> den orkar med ca 300 MBit/s med bara routing
<Dynamit> inte om krypterad eller ej
<Dynamit> kan överklocka genom ändra det i biosen
<HeMan> min tp-link 4300 orkar med ca 700 Mbit/s
<HeMan> men då är det inte en mips va?
<Dynamit> min router som jag har som router menar du?
<HeMan> den du kör som har 400 MHz
<Dynamit> låter som min Switch/AP
<Dynamit> kommer inte ihåg vad WRT54GL har
<Dynamit> den ska ändå bara agera värd för IRC-klienter så den behöver ingen hastighet
<HeMan> kör du en PC med vanliga pci-kort ska det inte vara några problem att routa gbit med en 400 MHz processor
<Dynamit> nu är det som så här WRT54GL ska bara vara värd åt IRC-klienter orsaken till att jag ska använda VPN-anslutning är för att de som ska bruka...
<Dynamit> irc-klienter i WRT54GL inte har med min verkliga plats att göra
<HeMan> räcker minnet på den till det?
<Dynamit> jag har ju raderat allt onödigt skit
<Dynamit> eller raderat, plockatbort
<HeMan> 16 MB RAM är ju inte särskillt mycket ändå
<Dynamit> brukar IRSSI mycket då?
<Dynamit> var mer än vad jag viste
<Dynamit> Dessutom prövar man inte HeMan får man ju aldrig någon lärdom
<Dynamit> eller hur?
<HeMan> precis!
<HeMan> kör på!
<HeMan> jag har haft usb-minne i min tp-link och swappat till det
<HeMan> funkar inte alltid så bra...
<Dynamit> Va måste man ha swap-minne
<HeMan> nej
<Dynamit> äsch kan inte tänka mig det
<HeMan> men man kan ha
<Dynamit> hahaha
<Dynamit> 219408 kB / 256484 kB (85%)
<Dynamit> ledigt i min router som jag använder som router
<Dynamit> sedan har jag en Switch/AP också
<Dynamit> haha
<HeMan> ok
<Dynamit> finns inga tecken på att det är en nörd som håller på med mitt hemnätverk
<Dynamit> eller hur var det
<HeMan> jag har tre routrar igång just nu
<Dynamit> vad fan ska du ha tre routrar till
<Dynamit> om du använder ena som router och andra som switchar/ap okej
<Dynamit> men vad fan 3styckna routrar
<HeMan> labbar med olsrd och b.a.t.m.a.n.
<Dynamit> jaha
<Dynamit> det förklarar ju saken
<HeMan> och ospf i quagga
<Dynamit> jag håller mig till OpenWRT som det är sedan har jag stängt av saker som inte behövs
<HeMan> har 6 st ipv4-nät på insidan och 4 st ipv6-nät
<HeMan> jag kör också openwrt
<HeMan> två av routrarna kör openwrt och en är en netscreen
<Dynamit> funkar IPv6 för dig med openwrt?
<HeMan> jo
<Dynamit> får inte till det hos mig
<Dynamit> ibland får jag till wan
<Dynamit> men då vill den inte videbefodra till klienterna
<HeMan> jag har både provat köra mot sixxs och mot anycat på 192.88.99.1
<HeMan> *anycast
<Dynamit> klienterna får IPv6 ifrån routern
<Dynamit> och ibland får router ifrån ISP
<HeMan> min isp har inte ipv6
<Dynamit> men längre än så får jag inte till det
<Dynamit> haha
<HeMan> så jag måste tunla
<Dynamit> tolkade det som du körde nativ IPv6
<Barre> Philip5: lite instabilt är det... :/
<Dynamit> ingen ide fråga dig om du tunnlar
<HeMan> kör native på jobbet
<Dynamit> men vilken build kör du på dina maskiner med OpenWRT då
<Dynamit> förresten
<HeMan> är tråkig och kör r36088 på båda
<Dynamit> du har ju lyxen kunna uppgradera, en annan måste flasha varje gång man ska uppdatera
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> r38128 :P
<Dynamit> vet jätte gammal
<HeMan> jffs2 ftw!
<Dynamit> haha har man Microtik så har man
<Dynamit> fördelen är att grejerna funkar bra
<Dynamit> jag kan uppgradera vanliga program men något relaterat till kärnan hell no
<Dynamit> då måste jag flasha
<HeMan> vi har en massa tp-link 1043 över på jobbet som dom är perfekta att labba med
<Dynamit> får köra bootp för uppdatera varje gång
<Dynamit> ja de är ju de
<Dynamit> men vill man ha fart får man gå till större grejer
<Dynamit> om det ska vara rejält
<HeMan> har lött i serieport på några
<Dynamit> haha jaha jtag
<HeMan> min tp-link 4300 är det förvånansvärt bra tryck i
<Dynamit> jasså
<Dynamit> vad får du ur den då
<HeMan> nej, vanlig 3.3v rs-232
<HeMan> den orkar routa över 700 Mb/s
<HeMan> och switchar nästan 900 Mb/s
<Dynamit> jag har hastighets problem iför sig
<Dynamit> men misstänker det är ISP jäkla Switch
<Dynamit> för telefonen som är boven
<HeMan> den har både 2.4 och 5 GHz trådlöst
<Dynamit> ska kolla i helgen tror jag om jag har rätt
<HeMan> jag har fiber 100/100 in i huset
<Dynamit> bara
<Dynamit> 1000/1000
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> :P
<HeMan> har 1000/1000 på jobbet
<Dynamit> jaha
<Dynamit> det har jag hemma
<Dynamit> så :P
<HeMan> trevligt!
<Dynamit> men misstänker att jäkla ISP switch man har fått är hastighetsbov
<Dynamit> ska nog kolla i helgen
<HeMan> skulle vilja labba med drbd på gbit över lite avstånd
<Dynamit> missat vad drbd är
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> hur fan nu en jag lyckas
<HeMan> och lite openvswitch skulle vara kul att labba med
<Dynamit> jag vet
<Dynamit> Cisco stora Switchar
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> då händer det saker
<HeMan> har några extreme-switchar hemma
<Dynamit> jaja
<Dynamit> jag måste hålla mig på jorden
<HeMan> en summit 7a och någon fler
<Dynamit> men men man har ju fått en bladserver för ett bra tag sedan
<Dynamit> och den jäklar kan man köra många saker samtidigt
<Dynamit> utan att det märks
<HeMan> vi har så mycket rolig hårdvara på jobbet så det är inte så spännade att ha något hemma
<Dynamit> ärligt så tror jag att jag aldrig maxat bladservern på normalt sätt
<Dynamit> vist när Windows update har gått på typ 3 maskiner och så
<Dynamit> ja då har jag det
<Dynamit> men bara genom ha en maskin igång i den så nej
<Dynamit> cpu model               : MIPS 24Kc V7.4
<Dynamit> BogoMIPS                : 452.19
<Dynamit> vist är det synd om mig
<HeMan> brukar maxa några hundra fysiska cores lite nu och då...
<Dynamit> det där är det som sitter i min router
<Dynamit> men skulle jag använda bladservern som brandvägg och dhcp då jäklar
<Dynamit> kan folk försöka flooda mig
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> eller vad tror du HeMan?
<HeMan> Dynamit: beror väl på om du kör några tjänster eller är öppen för någon amplification-attack
<Dynamit> okej då säg skriptkids som försöker sig på mgi i det läget
<HeMan> hmm, ska man köra en till kerberos-slav kanske?
<Dynamit> vad ska du ha det till då?
<HeMan> inloggning
<HeMan> autenticera tjänste
<HeMan> +r
<HeMan> gillar sso
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> hatar Windows helst när det gäller rädda maskiner som jag måste köra tftp för att kunna få kontrollen igen
<HeMan> körde ett radius så man kunde logga in på trådlösa nätet med användare och lösenord
<HeMan> och då låg allt i ldap och kerberos
<HeMan> jag har inte kört windows sedan förra årtusendet...
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waEeJJVZ5P8
<realubot> "NBC: All Visitors to Sochi Olympics Immediately Hacked"
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<peyam> back in the air
<peyam> prata ngn för god sake
<peyam> realubot, där?
<Jehovas> tjena!
<Jehovas> jag har startat kanalen #xubuntu-se om någon är intresserad
<totsinaprops> Starta #modebloggar istället.
<totsinaprops> Och få en massa snygga bruttor som snackar om smink.
<totsinaprops> "Asså, har ni testat nya Eyelashes Mascara X-10? Fett bra, juh!" "Aa! Men Babyliss Eyecurl e bettreh."
<totsinaprops> Så skulle det låta.
<Jehovas> det ena utesluter ju inte det andra
<Jehovas> jag tänkte eventuellt att vi kan dela på ansvaret osv
<Jehovas> kicka och banna de som pratar om fel saker osv.
<totsinaprops> Ubuntu är ju bara ondskefullt.
<totsinaprops> Canonical.
<totsinaprops> Allt annat än ett "kanon"-företag.
<Jehovas> vet du något jag ej vet?
<Jehovas> jag har fattat grejen att ubuntu inte bidrar med välgörenhet till tredje världen likt microsofts grundare och gud.
<totsinaprops> "Så vi har här en massa gratisanvändare som är notoriskt fientliga till allt vad reklam och att betala pengar heter, och nu ska vi tjäna pengar på vår gratisprodukt som vi inte ens gör själva."
<totsinaprops> De har ju proppat in en massa reklamskit och keyloggerskit.
<Jehovas> intressant det
<Jehovas> haters har hatat microsoft och windows för sånt
<totsinaprops> Microsoft har aldrig lagt in reklam.
<peyam> Jehovas, tackkk! det behövdes
<totsinaprops> De är nämligen inte onda.
<Jehovas> totsinaprops: håller med
<Jehovas> peyam: varsågodis :)
<peyam> är själv en xubuntu fanatiker.
<Jehovas> peyam: jag föredrar ju egentligen windows men xubuntu är nog det jag har minst emot i buntu familjen
<totsinaprops> Problemet med "alternativ till Windows" är så otroligt komplext att det är omöjligt att diskutera med "vanliga" datornördar.
<totsinaprops> De gillar Linux för att det inte är Windows.
<totsinaprops> Inte för att Linux är bra.
<peyam> Jehovas, Jag kör linux hela tiden. men kan inte tänka mig ha ngt annat än xubuntu lr Manjaro
<totsinaprops> Det finns en tanke om att det alltid måste finnas ett alternativ.
<peyam> Finns ändå ngt ont som microsoft gjort
<peyam> Micrososft Silver någonting
<Jehovas> silverlight?
<peyam> ja
<Jehovas> jo, det var lite onödigt gjort
<Jehovas> men det är väl endå mediaindustrin som efterfrågar sånt skit
<Jehovas> jag förundras ofta över hatet mot windows och dess användare
<Jehovas> en här i kanalen har gått ut med att han inte hjälper windowsanvändare, inte ens släktingar.
<peyam> det e onödigt
<Jehovas> tycker vi ska vara kärleksfulla mot varandra oavsätt vilken dator vi sitter bakom
<peyam> sån e jag faktiskt
<Jehovas> eller vilken drog vi föredrar av alkohol och cannabis
<peyam> debian nördar är verkligen dryga
<totsinaprops> Folk som skriver "ngt" är verkligen dryga.
<totsinaprops> Och som särskriver.
<peyam> haha det gör nog alla här i kanalen
<totsinaprops> För övrigt förstår jag inte hur någon kan utsätta sin kropp för giftet alkohol, som dessutom inte ens smakar gott, men...
<peyam> det e effekten man vill ha
<Jehovas> jag drack typ 2 öl och 2 glas vin i helgen, fy fan jag hade ångest i 3 dagar efter det
<Jehovas> sån dödsångest.
<peyam> vf
 * peyam har ont i högerarmen
<Jehovas> antagligen låga värden av något som gör en lycklig efter supandet
<totsinaprops> Låga värden av IQ?
<Jehovas> innan dess var jag nykter i typ ett år eller två
<Jehovas> kanske :)
<peyam> gå på antidepressiva. man blir mkt glad med drickande
<totsinaprops> Blir helt galen på att försöka tvätta slangarna till min förångare (för cannabis). Vansinnigt jobbigt att hålla på och koka med salt och skit.
<totsinaprops> (Inte faktiskt skit, men du förstår meningen.)
<totsinaprops> peyam: Sluta hitta på ord som "ngt" och "mkt". Låter för jävligt.
<peyam> totsinaprops, du vänjer dig. oroa dig inte
<totsinaprops> peyam!*@* added to ignore list.
<totsinaprops> Jag vande mig.
<peyam> okej
<peyam> Jag försöker vara effektiv o inte slösa på tid
<peyam> Jehovas, Kan du göra mig en tjänst?
<Jehovas> undrar om vi kommer se ett delat sverige i framtiden
<Jehovas> lite som syd och nord korea
<Jehovas> fast syd och nord sverige
<peyam> varför då?
<Jehovas> peyam: beror på, är väldigt trött nu
<peyam> tänkte fråga om du kunde skapa en ubuntu kanal åt mig
<Jehovas> peyam: samerna är trötta på stockholmarna och även norrlänningarna
<peyam> Alla är trötta på oss
<Jehovas> peyam: det är ju bara att skapa en själv
<Jehovas> du går bara in i en kanal som är tom och sitter där
<Jehovas> jag har inte reggat xubuntu-se för ja vill inte ha problem med admins på freenode
<peyam> Jehovas, ja men det e ju inte så man ska göra
<Jehovas> som ja fått tidigare då jag startat kanaler
<peyam> ok :)
<peyam> e du trött på sthlmare?
<Jehovas> admins här är lite utav gestapo, de skjuter först och frågar sedan.
<Jehovas> ganska trött på sthlm
<totsinaprops> Skämtar du, Jehovas? Sverige är totalsplittrat. Massinvandringen och folkutrotningen (endast av svenskar/vita) har gjort varje dag till ett helvete.
<peyam> Invandring är ju bra
<totsinaprops> Och det kommer att bli värre.
<Jehovas> totsinaprops: jag ser problemen hopa sig jag med.
<Jehovas> jag är inte emot någon hudfärg eller etnicitet eller religion, bara emot falska människor som låtsas bry sig för att sko sig själva rika.
<totsinaprops> Fast vette fan om det blir något inbördeskrig. Svenskarna idag är det mesigaste, mest efterblivna och naiva folk som existerar.
<Jehovas> och låta mig bo i ett segregerat samhälle.
<Jehovas> breivik skapade krig för en dag i norge.
<peyam> Om Ericsson sluta sälja utrusning till Iran och ta bort alla sina minor från kurdistan (som skulle ha gjorts för länge sedan) hade vi inte så  många kurder. men ger man skit får man skit tillbaka bruka man säga
<totsinaprops> Det ska inte vara varken integration eller segregation. Det ska inte vara några icke-svenskar här alls.
<peyam> totsinaprops, Jag o du har pratat innan?
<peyam> om du inte slutar med din främlingsfientlighet då kmr permanentbanna dig
<peyam> det har jag sagt innan också
<Jehovas> totsinaprops: jag är icke svensk finne och jag är faktiskt en av de som faktiskt funderar på att överge skutan.
<Jehovas> i norge ser jag framtiden
<Jehovas> peyam: vet du var det tog vägen av Kurdistan?
<Jehovas> alltså killen som var här med det nicket?
<totsinaprops> Om du ser framtiden i Norge förstår du inte det övergripande problemet.
<peyam> Han kommer inte in här så ofta. Han är sällan på forumet. men han dyker upp då och då
<totsinaprops> Och nordbor är inkluderade, naturligtvis. Bara de inte är i extrema antal.
<totsinaprops> (Vilket de aldrig blir naturligt.)
<totsinaprops> Det finns inget som helst naturligt med massinvandringen.
<Jehovas> totsinaprops: kommer norge också rasa ihop?
<Jehovas> nej, invandringen är helt fel.
<totsinaprops> Jehovas: Samtliga vita länder ("väst").
<Jehovas> speciellt flyktinginvandringen
<peyam> Jehovas, e du höger lr vänster?
<totsinaprops> De är inte flyktingar.
<Jehovas> jag är ingenstans i politiken
<Jehovas> min energi räcker bara till en valfråga
<totsinaprops> Spelar ändå ingen roll vad du eller jag röstar på.
<Jehovas> jag röstar inte ens :)
<totsinaprops> Demokrati är gjort för att förtrycka.
<totsinaprops> Men det är en annan fråga...
<peyam> Folk som säger Invandringen är fel borde nog läsa vad sverige har ställt till med i odemokratiska länder. Det är sveriges metod för att tysta ner de sovande anklagelserna
<totsinaprops> Nej, om de kräver ID-kort och skit blir det ingen röst.
<Jehovas> peyam: precis.
<Jehovas> vi borde inte bomba och fucka med andra länder
<totsinaprops> Skicka hem en kod med brev och låt mig logga in och rösta. I så fall så blir det en röst på det enda partiet som vill Sverige väl: SvP
<totsinaprops> Men som sagt spelar det ingen roll.
<Jehovas> SvP vill antagligen öka straffen för såna som mig så, nää.
<totsinaprops> Det är riggat ändå och massorna kommer aldrig någonsin att rösta som de bör.
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-07
<totsinaprops> Du bara antar vad SvP vill göra.
<Jehovas> de som vill missbrukare och sjuka illa är inte mina vänner
<Jehovas> den som står upp för en avkriminalisering av bruk av droger får min röst
<peyam> Sverige har inte bombat. Sverige anklagar Iran för odemokratiska actions medans Iran är en av Ericssons största kunder. Sverige tar samma väg som storbritanien och USA gjorde efter andra världskriget. nämnligen att ta över banksystemet i de växande länder så som Irak, Uzbakistan, Azarbaijan osv osv.
<totsinaprops> Det är en icke-fråga, Jehovas. I ett vettigt samhälle är det inget som behöver detaljstyras.
<totsinaprops> Man kan inte bara ta den enskilda frågan och lägga fokus där. Det är en icke-fråga som löser sig själv i ett vettigt samhälle.
<Jehovas> totsinaprops: äh, jag skiter i om 2 miljoner hucklor kommer hit
<Jehovas> bara jag får se cannabis lagligt
<totsinaprops> Ooookej...
<Jehovas> och resten av drogerna avkriminaliseras
<Jehovas> sen kan vi ta itu med invandringen
<totsinaprops> Ha kul som fastkedjad sex- och hushållsslav till Somalierna.
<peyam> Jehovas, hur känns det att ta canabis
<Jehovas> peyam: avslappnande
<Jehovas> ungefär som att få andas ut efter att ha blivit jagad av en mördare
<peyam> Jehovas, inte ångestframkallande o parania o sånt?
<Jehovas> paranoia kan komma offentligt, typ om man röker framför en snut
<totsinaprops> Om det just nu skulle bli lagligt skulle idioterna börja använda det bara för sakens skull. Inget skulle lösas. Så det vore rent av skadligt just nu, eftersom folk är så ofattbart dumma i huvudet.
<peyam> Jehovas, i vanligt tillstånd då?
<Jehovas> jag har aldrig hört eller sett någon få psykos
<totsinaprops> Det är för att ingen har fått det.
<totsinaprops> Ingen har dött heller.
<Jehovas> bara på tjack osv.
<totsinaprops> Det går inte att dö av cannabis.
<totsinaprops> Det beror på att cannabis är ren medicin.
<peyam> marijuvana då?
<Jehovas> men de är väl pga att de inte äter, sover eller gör något annat man bör göra.
<totsinaprops> MEN som sagt... sluta vara så naiv och snacka om det som enda fråga.
<totsinaprops> Det här landet är inte bara fullt av inkräktare från tredje världen -- nästan alla svenskar är dessutom mentalt förstörda av kulturmarxistisk propaganda under decennier.
<Jehovas> totsinaprops: varför inte bara överge landet?
<totsinaprops> De saknar förmågan att tänka.
<totsinaprops> Jehovas: Vad menar du?
<Jehovas> det är en stor sekt.
<totsinaprops> Det finns inget Sverige #2.
<totsinaprops> Om det fanns vore jag där redan.
<Jehovas> i finland är det ju knappt invandrare alls
<totsinaprops> Även om jag har släkt där är det inte där jag hör hemma. Och förresten arbetar de för fullt ut med att förstöra Finland också.
<totsinaprops> De är bara inte fullt lika långt gångna.
<totsinaprops> Du måste förstå att detta är en global sak.
<totsinaprops> Det är inte några politiker i Sverige som bestämt detta.
<totsinaprops> Det kommer uppifrån.
<Jehovas> jo. men jag orkar inte bry mig om den vita hudfärgens överlevnad
<totsinaprops> Det är inte en hudfärg.
<totsinaprops> En albinoneger är inte "vit"
<Jehovas> nej det klart, men alltså.
<Jehovas> om alla negrer försvinner, och alla mena flyttar hem
<Jehovas> problemen är ju inte över då
<totsinaprops> Alla raser ska få finnas kvar. Där de hör hemma.
<Jehovas> vi har fortfarande problem med politiker
<totsinaprops> Inte rasblandning i massiv skala. Någon enstaka här och där är OK.
<Jehovas> som är efterblivna
<peyam> Jehovas, jag tolar dej främlingsfientlig också.
<totsinaprops> Ja, och de måste stoppas.
<totsinaprops> De är psykiskt sjuka.
<Jehovas> peyam: nej, gör inte det. jag är bara "om"
<Jehovas> leker med tanken.
<peyam> ok
<Jehovas> bara för att jag inte röstar på ett parti som vill ha invandring så betyder det inte att jag inte vill ha det.
<Jehovas> jag vill bara inte att deras lögner ska fortgå
<totsinaprops> Det blir lite bisarrt när folk kallar SD nazister när SD:s ledning består av judar/sionister.
<peyam> nej du använde ordet neger vilket är kränkande
<Jehovas> nej, det är inte kränkande
<totsinaprops> SD är förresten de värsta förrädarna på väldigt länge i det här landet.
<Jehovas> jag har negrer som är kompisar och de blir inte kränkta
<peyam> Jehovas, de är dina kompisar. du kan säga det till dem men inte här i kanalen. Normer är klara och tydliga om detta
<Jehovas> ken ring kan säga negrer men jag kan inte?
<totsinaprops> Jehovas: Om du inte redan gör det bör du lyssna på en massa avsnitt av Radio Framåt (heter numera Veckans Motgift): http://www.motgift.nu/category/podcasts/radio-framat/
<peyam> Du behöver inte upprepa ngn annans misstag
<totsinaprops> Jag garanterar att du kommer att finna det mycket intressant.
<Jehovas> peyam: det är inte ett misstag av ken
<Jehovas> han står för sina låtar med ord som "tattare" och sånt.
<peyam> Jag vet inte i vilket sammanhang han använder dessa ord. Här använder vi inte såna ord
<Jehovas> Afrosvenskar
<totsinaprops> "Afrosvenskar"
<Jehovas> peyam: det är ju helt klart ett galet stort problem med svenska företag som gör affärer med fel länder
<Jehovas> speciellt när det är såna företag som telia och ericsson
<peyam> japp
<peyam> ekonomi
<Jehovas> jag tycker man ska droppa hela "rasistbollen"
<Jehovas> och säga som det är, man hatar människor med sämre ekonomiska medel.
<Jehovas> de sittande kräken vill spela ut fattiga mot farandra, få oss och bråka om jobben
<Jehovas> sänka lönerna går bra då, för man ska va glad om man har ett jobb.
<Jehovas> de vill få oss att känna oss kränkta över ord som neger, finne, svenne, blatte, tattare osv.
<Jehovas> men inte få oss att känna oss kränkta över lönerna
<peyam> Neger är oerhört kränkande till skillnad från andra ord
<Jehovas> finne då?
<peyam> Jehovas, jag varnar dig!
<peyam> den här diskussionen är inte ubuntu-relaterad. för ngn stund sen du ville ha ops som kunde kicka folk som säger fel saker
<peyam> nu e du sj en av dem
<Jehovas> men jag säger inte fel saker, det är där du måste ändra ståndpunkt
<Jehovas> om jag hade utryckt hat mot dessa "påhittade" raser så, visst.
<peyam> Det är inte ubuntu-relaterad
<peyam> totsinaprops, du ska permanentbannas. Jag ska snacka med de andra ops
<peyam> innan jag tar ett sådant beslut
<peyam> maxjezy, e det du?
<peyam> jag hade ingen aning om att du var ...
<maxjezy> it's me, michael jacksson.
<peyam> varför gör du så?
<maxjezy> nä, men det är jag.
<maxjezy> vad? nickar annat?
<peyam> du är fan en av de respekterade medlemmarna här
<maxjezy> jag är väl en av de som ses som troll?
<LjL> ni är alla väldigt galna, tror jag
<maxjezy> LjL: :)
<peyam> maxjezy, banna totsinaprops jag känner mig väldigt kränkt av hans främlingsfientlighet
<maxjezy> peyam: om jag hade makten skulle jag göra slut på den här kanalens lidande en gång för alla.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> nää, men ja skulle banna en och annan.
<LjL> väl sagt!
<peyam> och det är?
<maxjezy> nu ska vi inte gå in på namn, det skulle bli en överaskning.
<maxjezy> peyam: jag tror man förlorar på att banna/kicka alla som nämner något som inte är fullständigt PK
<maxjezy> de går över till ett dolt forum och vi tror rasismen försvunnit
<maxjezy> sen slår den till i form av en ensam galning
<LjL> bara banna Nafallo, det skulle fixa allt eller nästan det
<totsinaprops> "Rasismen"... Herregud. Är du sjuk i huvudet? Varför är det "rasism" när svenskar inte vill ha sitt land, sin kultur, sitt språk och sitt allt totalt demolerat av tredje världen-slödder? Helt otroligt hur folk "resonerar". De resonerar för övrigt inte, utan de TYCKER.
<totsinaprops> De "TYCKER TILL".
<totsinaprops> Alla ska "tycka till" utan att ha en jävla aning om något de svamlar om.
<totsinaprops> Idioter.
<maxjezy> jag är för yttrandefriheten
<LjL> adjö
<maxjezy> tycker faktiskt att idioter ska få yttra sig med.
<peyam> Du har ditt land och ditt språk all du talar om
<maxjezy> oavsätt om någon blir lite kränkt
<peyam> Sverige har aldrig aldrig varit 100% svensk
<peyam> det sverige du talar om har aldrig funnits
<maxjezy> vem?
<peyam> totsinaprops
<maxjezy> nej det har aldrig varit 100% svenskt
<maxjezy> men ja förstår att han är orolig, tänk dig om vi tar in 1 mille somalier tex
<maxjezy> och en miljon syrier
<maxjezy> vilka får betala för detta?
<maxjezy> inte de arbetande starka samhällsmedborgarna, utan de är de gamla och fattiga som blir ännu fattigare
<peyam> maxjezy, Om invanring blir mer sänks skatterna. Invanring är en högerpolitisk fråga
<peyam> man tjänar på invandring
<maxjezy> hur?
<peyam> USA tjänar otrolig mkt på det tex
<maxjezy> vilka tjänar på det?
<maxjezy> inte dom fattiga och sjukvårde
<peyam> men tänk dej! vad behöver en invandrare när han kmr hit! bostad, vård, vilka vinner på det? privatiseringen
<LjL> jag tycker ju den rätta approachen med problemet är att nämna folk "tredje världen-slödder"
<peyam> regeringen väljer privatiseringen att sköta nyanlända invandrare.
<maxjezy> men vem betalar för det?
<peyam> Inte du!
<peyam> Privata företagsägare
<maxjezy> så de både betalar och tjänar på de?
<peyam> det är så det fungerar i USA.
<peyam> absolut!
<maxjezy> men i usa så ser vi u att det lyckats mindre br
<peyam> för en byggfirma är det väldigt lönsamt att det kommer nya invandrare som behöver nya bostäder
<peyam> mindre bra? om du var en höger politisk person skulle du älska det
<maxjezy> fast de som jobbar på byggfirman då?
<maxjezy> om vi har 2 miljoner arbetslösa kommer lönerna dumpas
<peyam> Skatterna kommer att sänkas
<maxjezy> och då kommer de nya bostäderna stå tomma
<peyam> Det är en första tanke man får men det visar sig vara tvärtom
<maxjezy> det är få länder som går i KK, sverige tror jag har en plan med allt detta
<maxjezy> det vore bra att berätta den för alla invandringskritiska
<maxjezy> sverige har ju inte blivit bättre sedan invandringen började öka
<maxjezy> bara sämre, mer kontroller och mer hårt klimat
<peyam> Sverige gör det USA gör. Just nu är sverige på väg att över banksystemet i Grekland! så skyll dig själv . du har friheten att protestera !
<maxjezy> man kan inte ens vara sjuk längre
<maxjezy> sjuka tvingas leva på socialbidrag
<peyam> På vilket sätt har sverige inte blivit bättre?
<maxjezy> sjukvården?
<maxjezy> kriminalitet?
<maxjezy> fler arbetslösa?
<peyam> och vad har allt det där just med en invandrare o göra
<peyam> En invandrare blir erbjuden ett liv i sverige. vf tacka nej?
<maxjezy> om allt handlar om invandrare och hur kränkta de är för allt, var försvinner skola och omsorg och vård i allt?
<maxjezy> de gör det till världens största valfråga, när det finns andra viktiga saker
<peyam> Detta är ubuntu-relaterad kanal
<peyam> av alla här så borde du veta det
<maxjezy> jo, men även offtopic är helt ok här
<peyam> nej.
<peyam> inte när det går förlångt
<peyam> nu har vi hållt p ålänge
<maxjezy> var går det förlångt?
<maxjezy> aha, korta offtopic's menar du.
<peyam> för långt
<maxjezy> jo, för länge.
<maxjezy> offtopic.
<maxjezy> varför tappar ubuntu-se användare?
<maxjezy> vad tror ni?
<maxjezy> det började när windows 8 var i knutarna
<maxjezy> jag vet inte om det är windows 8 eller någonting annat som lockat över kunderna. men hälften av kanalens invånare har flyttat
<maxjezy> kanske 10 st här som kör ubuntu
<peyam> kör xubuntu
<maxjezy> peyam: egentligen är jag lite fördomsfull mot svenskar
<peyam> ok
<maxjezy> tycker svenskar generellt är de mest korkade i världen
<peyam> ok
<maxjezy> som jarmo säger : svenskar ska hålla käften
<maxjezy> jarmo på kanal5 that is.
<maxjezy> men det är väl mest pga propaganda sverige som svensken är som den är
<maxjezy> ungefär som att få i nordkorea vågar stå upp för frihet
<maxjezy> samma gäller väl här
<maxjezy> man tror detta är frihet för man vet inget annat.
<maxjezy> tv-licens är ett bevis för detta.
<maxjezy> peyam: betalar du licenspengarna?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> e emot d
<peyam> och har ingen tv
<maxjezy> om det inte nått fram till dig så gäller det även radio, dator, telefoner och annan elektronisk utrustning som kan ta emot bild och ljud numera
<peyam> japp
<peyam> men är emot d ändå
<peyam> så betalar inte
<peyam> har inte dator heller
<maxjezy> vad är du emot?
<peyam> vill betala via inkomsskatt
<peyam> inte så där
<maxjezy> kostnaden eller informationen de ger dig för kostnaden
<maxjezy> så du vill betala propaganda via skatten?
<peyam> japp
<peyam> kanske
<maxjezy> varför inte bara slopa hela grejen?
<peyam> det ska fan va gratis
<peyam> okej
<peyam> slopa
<peyam> har ingen inkomst så slopa anyways
<maxjezy> inget kan ju vara gratis
<maxjezy> speciellt inte 4 tv kanaler och massa radiokanaler
<maxjezy> de kostar att hjärntvätta folket
<peyam> rättigheter ska vara gratis.
<maxjezy> och folket betalar hjärna det själv.
<maxjezy> mat är väl en mänsklig rättighet?
<peyam> allt
<maxjezy> allt skulle vara gratis överallt och alla skulle bara softa och må bra
<peyam> o canabis
<maxjezy> är droger vanligt bland kurder?
<peyam> det fanns en del i iranska kurdistan ja
<peyam> ganska vanligt i Iran, Hash speciellt
<maxjezy> odlas det där, eller är det paki/marocco?
<peyam> tidigare var det afgansk
<peyam> men tror det e pakistani eller odlad där också
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<einand> Screedo: God förmiddag själv
<whomee> shitpommes .. de e ju fredag!
<einand> whomee: Jo, det blir det med jämna intervaller
<whomee> einand: de verkar så ja, helt fantastiskt hur det fungerar varje vecka
<einand> whomee: jo, är väl för att hålla uppe moralen för oss vanliga knegare
<whomee> det är nog de ja
<epax> NÃ¥gon som kan finska?
<einand> epax: nix
<maxaffia> epax, jag kan finska
<hexabit_m> maxaffia: Anna minulle todellinen käyttöjärjestelmä nyt
<hexabit_m> Tror jag att man säger..
<hexabit_m> Min flickvän är halvfinsk och halvgalen. ;)
<andol> hexabit_m: Korrelerat? :)
<hexabit_m> andol: Vet inte vad det betyder. Styrka eller nått?
<hexabit_m> :)
<daaaaaaaaa> Tjenare! Jo det är såhär att jag skulle vilja mounta en disk från en server till en annan över internet, vilket sätt är detta lättast att göra på?
<hexabit_m> daaaaaaaaa: Prova sshfs
<hexabit_m> Det är enkelt och säkert. :) (går över ssh)
<andol> daaaaaaaaa: Det beror lite på vad du faktiskt behöver, men åtminstone för en temporär montering håller jag med hexabit_m om att det kan vara värt att pröva sshfs.
<daaaaaaaaa> Ja okej :)
<daaaaaaaaa> Ja grejen är väl att jag vill ha flera hårddiskar från flera olika servrar på en och samma FTP server jag
<daaaaaaaaa> har
<daaaaaaaaa> Och vill slippa använda mig av drftpd
<andol> Osäker på hur väl sshfs fixar att vara långvarit monterat. Gissningsvis vill du i sådant fall expterimetnera lite med olika monteringsflaggor gällande cachning, timeouts, etc.
<daaaaaaaaa> Okey, är det NFS som gäller annaars?
<andol> Tja, NFS är väl iofs inte direkt byggt för att monteras utanför lokalt nätverk, så i sådant fall vill du nog kombinera med lite VPN etc
<daaaaaaaaa> Ja okej
<daaaaaaaaa> Det är helt enkelt inte meningen att man ska montera diskar över internet riktigt? :P
<andol> Annars så är ju AFS kanske mer byggt för dylika ändamål, även om det inte är det allra mest trivial att sätta upp.
<einand> jag mountar med sshfs ;)
<daaaaaaaaa> einand Och det funkar bra?
<andol> daaaaaaaaa: https://tahoe-lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs är rätt charmigt också.
<daaaaaaaaa> Ska läsa, tackar! :D
<daaaaaaaaa> Är inte allt för vass på Linux dock, men någonstans måste man ju börja
<andol> daaaaaaaaa: Men jo, det är mycket som blir mer komplicerat då man ska montera "disk" över Internet. Utöver att det blir lurigare säkerhetsmässigt så måste man även förhålla sig till att högre latency, som att den ökade risken att man helt tappar kontakten med servern på andra sidan.
<daaaaaaaaa> Läste något om samba annars
<daaaaaaaaa> Jo precis
<andol> daaaaaaaaa: Sen är det förstås även frågan ifall det är rätt problem du löser :)
<daaaaaaaaa> Jo
<arcsky> vill lagga till lite i min ssh banner. men verakr inte fungera efter reboot sa gar den tillbaka till orginal
<arcsky> andrade i motd . ar det fel kanske?
<andol> arcsky: Problemet är att Ubuntu som default generarar en dynamisk /etc/motd. Se http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man5/update-motd.5.html
<arcsky> förstår inte varför det skall vara så krångligt
<arcsky> har andrat 99-footer med printf "hello world"
<arcsky> men funkar ju inte
<johanbr> arcsky: är filen körbar och har #!/bin/bash som första rad?
<arcsky> johanbr: takk men löste det med motd.tail
<peyam> -se
<peyam> hej
<peyam> inga rasister här ikväll?
<peyam> totsinaprops, jo du e här
<peyam> realubot, där?
<peyam> ngn som har testa plank?
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-08
<marsupapu> god kväll!
<marsupapu> minns nån hur man sparar fönsterordningen i irssi?
<marsupapu> nu hittade jag. förlåt mig.
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> realubot, där?
<peyam> Du är adrig där
<realubot> peyam: Japp.
<realubot> http://bartblaze.blogspot.se/2014/02/swedish-newssite-compromised.html
<realubot> NoScript is the shit.
<DrGrov> Yo yo yo
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Hakuna Ubuntu eller nåt!
<DrGrov> Ja för fan!
<DrGrov> Hakuna matata MOFO! :)
<DrGrov> Typ något sådant :D
<realubot> Exakt.
<DrGrov> Eller så något helt annat, jag beskyller hela min ovisshet på fredagen och 30-års krisen.
<DrGrov> Vad händer här en kväll som denna då?
<realubot> Ja du. Det händer inte så mycket. Den här kvällen har gått i läsandets tecken
<realubot> Själv då?
<DrGrov> Får man fråga vad du läst ikväll? Ja tack för frågan, det står bra till. Dock fått lite dystert besked här som tagit en par veckor att sjunka in så att säga.
<realubot> Det får man fråga. Jag har läst allt från vetenskapliga artiklar till IT-artiklar till nyheter.
<realubot> Populärvetenskapliga grejer typ.
<realubot> Några bloggar. Som den jag länkade precis.
<DrGrov> Okej, låter som kvällen gått i god anda och en positiv känsla kan jag tänka mig?
<realubot> Nja. Jag har vänt på dygnet så det är lite frustrerande. Vaknade kl. 18 i fredags kväll.
<realubot> Du då?
<DrGrov> Jo, jag har mest funderat kring om jag borde skaffa en årsprenumeration på The Lancet eller ej. Kan ej bestämma mig just nu men börjar nog tänka mig att det kanske vore något ändå.
<DrGrov> På tal om att svänga dygnet så har jag haft en horribel vecka gällande sömnen och blivit bara deppig av att inte fått sova tillräckligt. Eller nja, tillräckligt kanske nog efter att ha vänt sig ca. 30-40 gånger på 1-2 timmar men har ej vaknat utvilad sedan då sömnen äntligen kommit.
<realubot> Varför sover du så dåligt då?
<peyam> put u hands of in the air
<peyam> put u hands up in the air
 * realubot sträcker upp händerna i luften.
<DrGrov> Troligen en gammal skada som spökar som jag ådrog mig 1994 då vänster ben fastnade i en "räls i en tågvagn" då jag skulle stiga ut. Problemet var att jag hade skridskor på mig och skulle ut på isen och blev knuffad och hela vänster ben brast på 3 ställen, strax nedanför knäet och ledde till en öppen fraktur och benpiporna bara stog rakt upp och ut.
<DrGrov> Eller så har jag fått RLS/WED, lutar åt någon av dessa två alternativ.
<peyam> åhh
<peyam> på riktigt?
<realubot> DrGrov: Vad lär vi oss av det? Jo, åk aldrig tåg med skridskor på dig.
<peyam> DrGrov, det var förskräckligt
<peyam> Men kan du röra benet o så?
<DrGrov> Ja, tyvärr. Jag svimmade som tur var direkt då det hände. Det var aldrig så, det var så att omklädningsrummet var i tågbåset och det var bara en kort sträcka till isen.
<DrGrov> Ja, det går bra. Benrörelserna är i skick enligt neurologen jag besökte för 2 veckor sedan.
<realubot> Se där. Du är på rätt väg.
<peyam> bra. Krya på dej
<peyam> på tal o rätt väg
<peyam> var ska söka deltidsjobb
<realubot> Helt otroligt vad stor del av föreläsningarna som föreläsarna pratar skit.
<peyam> ja haha
<peyam> df jag skippar många
<realubot> Tittade på en föreläsning på youtube och 20 minuter in i föreläsningen har gubben inte sagt ett ord som har med föreläsningen att göra.
<peyam> haha
<DrGrov> Problemet är dock att det gradvis blir värre hela tiden sedan tidig 20-års ålder. Men som tur får man bra mediciner för denna typ av kronisk nervsmärta.
<DrGrov> Inget godis här inte i medicinväg.
<peyam> DrGrov, Det är bra att du tar medicin
<DrGrov> peyam: Ja, men skulle hemskt gärna slippa ta den. Men tar enbart då det blir omöjligt att sova. Som sagt, medicinen jag hamnar att äta är kraftigt vanebildande och finns en övergripande risk för beroende.
<peyam> åhh
<maxjezy> jäääv!
<DrGrov> peyam: Du har hört om mediciner som Tramadol/Tramal och Lyrica m.fl.?
<peyam> ja. min mor tar sådana
<maxjezy> knarr knarr!
<maxjezy> va säjej jäääven?
<realubot> DrGrov: Lyrica är väl inte så beroendeframkallande?
<maxjezy> enligt big pharma så är lyrica inte ens beroendeframkallande.
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> peyam, varför tar din mamma sånt?
<peyam> maxjezy, Har inte med dig att göra
<maxjezy>  behöver ju inte låta så otrevlig för det.
<DrGrov> realubot: Hmm, du menar att Lyrica inte är beroendeframkallande?
<peyam> För jag vet vart du vill komma
<maxjezy> vart vill jag komma?
<peyam> Invanring, FK och socialbidrag
<maxjezy> LOL
<DrGrov> Det är helt onödigt att provocera med en fråga gällande varför någon tar mediciner. Det är varje persons ensak om man vill berätta anser jag. Men fortsätt ni :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Jag trodde inte det.
<maxjezy> jag är ju för invandring, socialbidrag och försäkringskassan!
<maxjezy> jag är själv invandrare som har socialbidrag och försäkringskassan!
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag har fått för mig att det är beroendeframkallande men kan absolut ha fel. Läkaren menade att det är ingen helt enkel medicin då det klassas som en tyngre medicin.
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Kolla då Tramadol/Tramal och återkom med den :)
 * DrGrov ursäktar sig, förstod inte skämtet i början gällande varför peyams mor hamnar att ta medicin. 
<realubot> DrGrov: Den är nog lite lurig för missbrukare överdoserar den.
<realubot> DrGrov: Så något är det.
<maxjezy> vanligaste medicin att överdosera på i sverige är paracetamol
<DrGrov> realubot: Precis, det är därför den har ett rykte om sig att ifall man får det utskriven så skall det nog vara goda medicinska grunder, t.ex. kronisk nervsmärta
<maxjezy> och leder till flest dödsfall
<realubot> maxjezy: Det kan jag tänka mig.
<peyam> realubot, ja söker deltidsjobb som löneadministratör. skriver personligt brev
<peyam> vad borde jag skriva
<peyam> realubot, skrivit så här långt : "Hej,
<peyam> Jag skulle gärna vilja arbeta med löneadministration då jag är väldigt noggrann med siffror och datorhantering. Jag är effektiv både inom grupp- och självsjäntig arbete. Jag uttrycker mig väl på svenska och engelska. Jag håller på med datorer och IT varje dag då min utbildning är IT-orienterad. Vidare är "
<maxjezy> peyam, kör du en rättstavning på det sedan?
<DrGrov> peyam: Du skall skriva att du kör precis allt med siffror, både olagligt och lagligt. Helt beroende på i vilket syfte :) Skämt åsido förstås.
<peyam> maxjezy, ja
<peyam> maxjezy, vad har jag stavat fel?
<DrGrov> peyam: Jag rekommenderar att då du skriver personligt brev så skriv högst ca. 1 sida, inget mer för då orkar ingen läsa det oavsett vad som står där. Kort och koncist är alltid bättre.
<maxjezy> självsjäntig
<peyam> juste haha
<maxjezy> :)
<peyam> DrGrov, jag vet inte vad jag ska skriva egentligen
<DrGrov> peyam: Sedan är det aldrig bra att ha början på en ny mening med enbart "Jag..."
<peyam> Kan du skriva en prototyp så jag ändrar på det med egna ord?
<DrGrov> Det blir ifall jag räknat rätt 3st Jag-början där, 2 högst är väl att rekommendera.
<DrGrov> peyam: Du menar att jag skall skriva ihop en prototyp åt dig?
<peyam> ja
<DrGrov> Ursäkta, det blev 4st Jag-början :)
<peyam> asså vad ska jag skriva istället för Jag?
<maxjezy> ./me
<peyam> ?
<maxjezy> peyam är en hejjare på siffror.
<DrGrov> Ja, visst. Jag kan nog skriva ihop det där som du börjat med för att förenkla det lite och skriva in lite tips på samma gång ifall det är ok för dig?
<realubot> peyam: Du får ju börja med att presentera dig.
<peyam> ja absolut. blir tacksam
<peyam> realubot, jag har ju CV?
<realubot> peyam: Typ: Hej. Jag heter peyam och är X år.
<DrGrov> Hmm, en invändelse.
<DrGrov> Jag skriver ihop det, ta först en titt på det och sedan skriver vi vidare här och ser hur det verkar?
<peyam> okej
<peyam> maxjezy, ser du? vissa gillar hjälpa invandrare
<DrGrov> Skall du ha filen sedan i .odt eller .pdf?
<maxjezy> peyam, som jag.
<maxjezy> du tror jag är rasist men du har fel.
<DrGrov> Jag har varit lärare åt en grupp invandrare som hade sökte asyl.
<peyam> DrGrov, Det jag skriver just nu är min "korta motivering" till varför jag söker jobbet
<DrGrov> Hjälper mer än gärna i sådana här saker då det ligger mig personligen varmt och nära hjärtat
<realubot> peyam: Har du ett CV? Vad avsundsjuk jag blir.
<peyam> realubot, nej var inte det
<DrGrov> peyam: Vi tar fortsättningen via PM. Det blir för rörigt att kunna följa detta på ett bra sätt ifall det är ok för dig?
<realubot> DrGrov: Men du skriver ju i pastebin!
<peyam> ja absolut
<DrGrov> realubot: Absolut nej. Detta är seriöst och bör tas på ett sådant sätt anser jag.
<peyam> realubot, please var inte en mygga nu!
<maxjezy> mygga?
<DrGrov> Man gör saker som detta ordentligt eller så lämnar man det. Jag har 0% eller 100%. Inget mellanting här inte, åh nej.
<peyam> maxjezy, du vet
<DrGrov> peyam: PM:a mig då så får vi igång en diskussion. Jag är mitt i och skriver.
<maxjezy> irriterande jävel?
<DrGrov> Vad babblar ni om nu riktigt? Förklara er så hänger jag med i svängarna. Vem är en irriterande jävel?
 * DrGrov ser på sig själv och undrar ifall han är den irriterande jäveln
<maxjezy> myggor?
<maxjezy> i västernorrland har vi knappt myggor.
<realubot> DrGrov: Preparera .odt eller .pdf med lite skadlig kod så har du peyam som i en liten ask.
<maxjezy> .odt?
<DrGrov> realubot: Och varför skulle jag göra det?
<realubot> peyam: Jag och maxjezy kan hjälpa dig att skriva en ansökan om socialbidrag.
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Ja, .odt då jag använder LibreOffice och sparar i dess standardformat.
<realubot> DrGrov: För att du är en hacker!
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDpIjfvMRlI
<maxjezy> denna video är bra.
<maxjezy> förklarar varför man inte ska använda .doc och andra såna filformat.
 * realubot orkar inte klicka på en länk.
<maxjezy> pdf is the shit.
<realubot> Ja, det är ju portabelt.
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej, det är jag inte
<DrGrov> .odt är bra mycket bättre än .doc. Det håller jag med om.
<realubot> Jag tycker man ska skriva i plain text.
<realubot> Åt helvete med alla format.
<DrGrov> Brukar alltid köra först som .odt och sedan skickar alltid bilagor till diverse ställen enbart som pdf:ar.
<maxjezy> äh, pdf är bäst
<maxjezy> bifogar filer, fonts osv.
<maxjezy> non destructive portable sexy document
<realubot> DrGrov: Samma här. Men på senare tid har jag skippat .odt och skriver i en vanlig texteditor.
<maxjezy> filer = bilder
<realubot> Jag skriver i en texteditor och sedan omvandlar jag det ill pdf i Terminalen. Tufft va?
<DrGrov> realubot: Mycket bra strategi. Alltid bra att minimera "skitdokumentformat" ifall möjligt.
<realubot> Ja.
<peyam> realubot, latex alltid
<realubot> enscript -p output.ps input.txt
<realubot> ps2pdf output.ps output.pdf
<realubot> Men man vill ju inte behöva göra det i två steg.
<realubot> Man får ex. skapa ett alias för det här.
<realubot> Jag vill kunna skriva i Nano och sedan med ett kommando skapa en pdf.
<peyam> töntigt
<peyam> blir aldrig lika bra som latex
<realubot> Det är väl lpr som gäller.
<peyam> Latex per Radio?
<peyam> hur stor e din skärm?
<peyam> jag har en 32 tum
<peyam> LCD TV ahaha
<realubot> peyam: Problemet med TV är att pixelavståndet är för stort.
<peyam> ja det märker ja
<peyam> fast jag vet inte om det beror på d
<realubot> Köp en skärm. Du får en helt ok skärm för 1 000-2 000 kr.
<peyam> vil ha en minst 32
<realubot> peyam: Varför?
<peyam> och har inge jobb så även 400 är för mkt
<peyam> hatar små skärmar
<realubot> Pluggar inte du?
<peyam> när jag gör mina läxor har jag minst 4-5 fönster öppna
<peyam> ja men jag får bara 9000 och jag vill gifta mig snart
<realubot> Gifta dig?
<peyam> japp
<realubot> peyam: Använd Alt+Tab och många skrivbordsytor.
<realubot> Har du någon tjej att gifta dig med då?
<peyam> alla skall vara öppna och framför ögonen på mig
<peyam> jag bruka ha två skribord på min distro
<peyam> realubot, näää
<peyam> det e också ett problem
<realubot> peyam: Det känns som att det behövs?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> fast inga svenska tjejer för mig
<peyam> vissa svenskar irriterar sig på d. tex maxjezy
<realubot> peyam: Var hittar du din brud då?
<peyam> internet
<maxjezy> jag?
<maxjezy> svensk?
 * maxjezy är så långt ifrån svensk man kan komma
<maxjezy> svenska män är rasister och hatar kvinnor, de vill man inte identifiera sig med.
<peyam> har rasister ngt emot arier?
<peyam> för vi är iranier egentligen
<maxjezy> hur vanligt är rasism i iran?
<peyam> en av mest rasistiska länder?
<maxjezy> sverige är ett av de minst rasistiska länderna läste jag
<peyam> japp fast det reflekteras mkt i media och många vågar inte uttrycka sig även anonymt
<maxjezy> vi börjar se omvänd rasism i sverige
<peyam> hur
<maxjezy> invandrare som utövar våld och hot om våld osv mot svenskar
<peyam> hmm ja
<peyam> finns
<maxjezy> eftersom svenskar är lite fega osv och inte vågar stå på sig
<maxjezy> läste om detta i göteborg, hur invandrare rånar och hånar svenska killar
<peyam> skulle ha sagt att svenskar e mer civilicerade
<maxjezy> svenskar är mer "internethatande", gör ingenting IRL
<maxjezy> bara hatar.
<peyam> du e en troll
<peyam> jag hatar dej med fast du e finne
<peyam> lär er säga L som vanliga människor
<maxjezy> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/invandrare-krigar-mot-svenskar-med-ran/
<maxjezy> "För mig är det att svenskarna ska lägga sig ner på marken och pussa mina fötter."
<maxjezy> "Nej, när vi ser några svenskar som verkar rika eller har bra mobiler så rånar vi dom."
<peyam> jag läste det
<peyam> fast det har ju inget med att de e invandrare o göra
<peyam> Förstår inte varför DN använder sån retorik
<maxjezy> nej, det är ju för att de ser svenskar som "mobboffer"
<maxjezy> inte för att de är invandrare
<peyam> De skulle lika gärna råna mig med
<peyam> har själv blivit misshandlad
<peyam> blev det av tre killar med utläsnk utseende
<maxjezy> det handlar ju om att man rånar och mobbar töntar
<maxjezy> bratz med pengar
<maxjezy> för att det är lätt
<maxjezy> och man växer i gänget
<peyam> vad menar du.. att Alla svenskar är töntiga?
<maxjezy> ja
<peyam> okej
<totsinaprops> De är helt enkelt psykiskt sjuka undermänniskor som kommer hit och i grunden förstör Väst. Och svenskarna är ännu värre undermänniskor som tillåtit dessa psykopater och sadister att invadera vårt land.
<peyam> lär dig säga L istället
<peyam> nu kmr rassen igen
<peyam> maxjezy, rekommenderar att du ska använa dej av Plank. väldigt smart Dock
<maxjezy> sverige lider av ett självskadebeteende
<maxjezy> detta ser man tydligt på flashback
<peyam> maxjezy, du är vad vi kallar på persiska " Atishe zire kah"
<maxjezy> vad betyder det?
<peyam> Elden under halm
<maxjezy> inte speciellt häftigt
<peyam> nope!
<peyam> Du matar totsinaprops
<maxjezy> hur säger man "eldmannen med muskler och ett hjärta av guld?"
<maxjezy> det låter häftigare
<peyam> maxjezy, Stalin
<maxjezy> nej, totsinaprops är intressant med sina tankar om framtiden
<maxjezy> som en foliehatt på anfetamin
<peyam> Han är extremist
<maxjezy> haha, varför?
<maxjezy> vad har han gjort som gör han till extremist?
<peyam> Sagt!
<maxjezy> känns som att kvala in där i extremistledet är väldigt lätt.
<peyam> Han har inte skrivit för lite!
<maxjezy> paranoid möjligtvis.
<peyam> Vet ngn hur man addar en "desktop switcher" till plank?
<maxjezy> den bästa konspirationsteorin är att vita hatar sig själv så mycket att de vill utrota sig själv genom att erbjuda bidrag i sverige till flyktingar, och sedan ha sex med dem så det föds brunare barn
<maxjezy> tillslut är de vita utdöda.
<maxjezy> skrattar åt det varje dag på flashback
<DrGrov> Flashback är vissa gånger helt roligt att läsa men för det mesta fullständigt idiotiskt
<maxjezy> läste en tråd om någon som skickade fejk mail till företag och tidningar osv.
<maxjezy> askul hur man kan lura journalister till att publicera vad som helst i princip utan att de granskar vad de läser i sin mailkorg
<maxjezy> annars är det mest intressant att läsa alla anti legaliseringskommentarer
<maxjezy> shit pommes, klockan är fem
<peyam> ja
<maxjezy> helt galet
<maxjezy> ni måste skaffa fruntimmer
<maxjezy> att sitta vaken och porrsurfa hela nätterna håller inte i längden.
<peyam> nej
<peyam> ladda ner några
<peyam> JAda stevens, Felicia Clover, Lisa Ann, Naomi russel, Sofie ngnting, Daphne rosen, Abela andersson, Alexis texas, Ava rose, Ava laugren, Rosa, Jynx Maze
<peyam> alla dem här är bra
<peyam> Jada fire, Tira black
<maxjezy> Daphne Rosen :P
<peyam> hon e okej fast blir tråkig efter ett tag
<maxjezy> illa illa
<maxjezy> de här kvinnorna är ju nästan upp mot 40 år
<peyam> Lisa Ann och daphne rosen ja
<peyam> men inte de andra
<maxjezy> men du gillar 40 åringarna ?
<peyam> Jessica robin
<peyam> Kagney Lynn
<peyam> Mischa Brooks
<peyam> Sarah blake
<peyam> googla på "Lindsey has fanrastic round ass"
<peyam> hon e jävligt fräsch
<realubot> Lindsey?
<realubot> Vem är det?
<realubot> Lindsay Lohan?
<peyam> vet inte hennes artistnamn
<peyam> nej
<peyam> men ganska lik i håret
<realubot> Nehe.
<peyam> hahaha
<peyam> maxjezy, om de ser fräscha ut så har jag inge problem med d
<maxjezy> peyam: nah, finnar på röven
<maxjezy> den där lindsey
<peyam> lindsey
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> vänta
<peyam> har en till
<peyam> Inga s Ass Is Full Of Cum
<peyam> har sprat namnen på mitt fb konto
<peyam> haha
<maxjezy> haha
<peyam> ska logga ut o in
<peyam> bra
<peyam> nu e det snyggt
<peyam> maxjezy, tittar du på den
<peyam> ??
<maxjezy> vilken?
<peyam> den sista jag skicka
<maxjezy> Inga s Ass Is Full Of Cum?
<peyam> a
<maxjezy> nej, tittade bara va de var
<maxjezy> fastnade i google sökningar
<peyam> okej
<peyam> vad kör du för dist?
<maxjezy> 8
<maxjezy> 8.1
<maxjezy> ubuntu
<peyam> ubuntu?
<maxjezy> windows 8 och 8.1 samt ubuntu
<maxjezy> med lite specialforkz
<peyam> 8 .10 menat du?
<maxjezy> windows 8.1
<peyam> ubuntu då?
<maxjezy> ubuntu är senaste
<peyam> unity?
<maxjezy> 13.10 typ
<maxjezy> jag har specialmoddat min
<maxjezy> egen wallpaper och lite sånt
<peyam> undrar vf 12.10 har support från till 2014-04 men 13.04 fram tills jan
<maxjezy> 12.10 är väl LTS?
<peyam> 04 var lts
<peyam> til 2017
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> ganska kort support tid
<peyam> nej
<peyam> längsta supporten för senaste lts
<peyam> 5 år ungefär
<peyam> tidigare var det 2 år
<maxjezy> jämnför man med windows xp är det som en pisskvart.
<peyam> hmm
<peyam> borde köra rolling release då
<maxjezy> jag har mest ubuntu som backup om windows rasar
<peyam> fan har ej duschat på 4 dar
<peyam> börja klia överallt
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> du får ta en dusch
<realubot> Vad ska det bli av er killar?
<maxjezy> jag duschar aldrig
<maxjezy> bad ä min grej
<peyam> orka
<realubot> Jag är orolig för er.
<maxjezy> realubot jag ska eventuelt flytt till norge och bli norsk
<maxjezy> alltid nått
<realubot> Ja. Det är nog en bra början.
<peyam> jag saknar ubuntu 11
<realubot> Följer tjejen med eller gör du som peyam och skaffar en ny på internet?
<peyam> 10 menar ja
<maxjezy> realubot hon följer givetvis med
<peyam> internet e bäst. jag går aldrig ut på krogen och i skolan ser jag knappt tjejer som vill prata och de flesta på kth är feminister
<realubot> Det var ju bra.
<realubot> Jag behöver en tjej som tar hand om mig. Försörjer mig och sköter hushållet.
<peyam> jag med
<maxjezy> sån som jag har
<peyam> df ska ja gifta mig rikt
<realubot> Bra idé peyam.
<peyam> jag har alltid bra ide'er
<peyam> idéer
<realubot> Du kan gifta dig rik. Gå hemma och sköta datorn åt familjen.
<realubot> Sedan får barnflickan ta hand om ungarna och frugan försörjningen.
<peyam> ja
<totsinaprops> Inga tjejer svarar ju ens på dejtingsajter. Inte ens att tänka på att bli ihop med dem. Man kan som man sitta i åratal och växa fast i stolen innan man får någon på kroken.
<totsinaprops> Och om man är värsta rik och poppis behöver man inte använda en dejtingsajt från början.
<maxjezy> jag var fattig som en lus och behövde ingen dejtingsite
<maxjezy> men jag har det där "badboy" i mig.
<realubot> Dejtingsajter är överskattade tror jag.
<realubot> Det säger sig självt att hade de fungerat så hade kunderna sinat.
<peyam> jag e snygg
<maxjezy> behandlar man en kvinna för bra så lämnar hon en för en badboy
<peyam> så d hjälper men just för att jag e barnslig så tkr de att jag är skum
<peyam> fast det e ja
<maxjezy> realubot, nu finns det ju exclusivare dejtingsiter
<maxjezy> som kostar typ 1000kr att gå med i
<maxjezy> dessa ska du hosta upp till.
<peyam> shiiiiiiiiiiiet
<maxjezy> där de fina fiskarna simmar
<peyam> orka med dem
<maxjezy> lunarstorm.se är nog sveriges kanske bästa dejtingsite genom tiderna
<maxjezy> fy fasiken vad mycket kärlek den sidan genererat
<peyam> aldrig haft
<maxjezy> peyam du är väl ganska ung?
<peyam> var medlem på playahead.se en gånng i tiden
<peyam> maxjezy, 25
<peyam> DrGrov, Tack så himla mkt. det här hade jag inte förväntat mig
<peyam> det är ju mkt jobb du lagt ner på
<maxjezy> DrGrov är en riktig finne
<maxjezy> krut i den gubben.
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Anteeksi mutta mitä helvettiä?
<DrGrov> ;-)
<DrGrov> Försvenskad version: "Ursäkta, men vad i helvete?" ;-)
<peyam> tack så himla mkt DrGrov
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Men faktiskt har den här "riktiga finnen, a.k.a. krutgubben" lugnat ner sig då hittat svaren på humörets art
<peyam> Jag ska nog lägga mig nu ooch vakna om ett par timmar
<DrGrov> Nej nej
<peyam> för o kunna jobba med brevet
<DrGrov> Läs mer, du hinner sova den dagen det är dags att begrava oss alla.
<peyam> haha. har läkartiden hos city dental imorn klockan 10
<peyam> måste hinna sova
<maxjezy> haha, läste en skitbra tråd på flashback
<peyam> jag vet att det är lörda. det tkte jag va konstig också
<maxjezy> fan va troll det finns.
<peyam> maxjezy, du e ju sj en av trollarna
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Ja, det gör det. Dock såg du min text gällande humöret?
<peyam> tack igen DrGrov och gonatt/morgon till er alihopa
<maxjezy> vänta så ska jag scrolla lite
<DrGrov> WTF?
<maxjezy> DrGrov medicin eller vad?
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Ja, humöret blivit bättre då benet är bättre så att säga.
<maxjezy> DrGrov : helt klart
<DrGrov> Konstig blandning det där då kronisk nervsmärta påverkar humöret så pass som det gjort
<maxjezy> jag mår bra när jag inte kräks
<maxjezy> men när jag kräks vill ja bara ta livet av mig
<DrGrov> Ja, känner igen den känslan mer än väl.
<DrGrov> Finns inget jävligare för mig än att inte få sömn på flera dygn då benet bara bråkar
<DrGrov> Får visserligen lite sömn men inte nära på det som man vanligtvis skulle både behöva och vilja ha för att fungera normalt och vara utvilad
<maxjezy> jag är tvärtom, när jag är dålig så sover jag dygnet runt
<maxjezy> blir så deppig att jag inte ens äter
<DrGrov> Jag skrev just ihop det där åt peyam, undrar nog nu ifall han tar sig faktiskt tiden och läser igenom det jag skrivit och reflekterar över det
<maxjezy> de tror jag nog han gör.
<maxjezy> han söker ju trots allt jobb.
<DrGrov> Jag skulle gärna kunna göra samma. Men nervsmärtan gör det omöjligt då man är konstant påmind om smärtan
<DrGrov> Ja men det är inte min egentliga poäng.
<DrGrov> Min poäng är att ifall han tar sig tiden och faktiskt förstår innebörden i hur viktigt det där är, inte bara nu utan utanför den här "perioden" då man söker jobb
<DrGrov> En ansökan är inte enbart för ett jobb, det är även en slags mognadsprocess som man antingen accepterar och inser att den är svår eller viker ner sig och bara skiter i det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du fortfarande problem med kräkandet?
<realubot> DrGrov: Vad är skillnaden mellan nervsmärta och vanlig smärta?
<maxjezy> realubot: japp
<realubot> DrGrov: Snällt av dig att skriva hop en ansökan åt peyam. Nu vet jag ju inte hur den ser ut men det lär på peyam som han blev imponerad.
<maxjezy> jag testade atarax mot det men fick enorma smärtor i bröstet av det
<maxjezy> vågar inte fortsätta medicineringen
<DrGrov> realubot: För mig personligen är vanlig smärta något som går om men nervsmärtan är inget man egentligen kan göra så mycket åt än att dämpa den. Den är fortfarande kvar men en vanlig smärta försvinner ju småningom.
<totsinaprops> Bara en massa vrak här inne...
<realubot> maxjezy: Men har de kommit på vad det beror på då?
<totsinaprops> Cannabis är lösningen i vilket fall.
<DrGrov> totsinaprops: Intressant tolkning. Vad baserar du detta antagande på ifall man får fråga?
<maxjezy> realubot: nepp
<totsinaprops> Problemet är att man blir en tjockis eftersom man blir så hungrig på gottis.
<totsinaprops> DrGrov: En känsla jag fick.
<realubot> totsinaprops: Vem är du då?
<maxjezy> cannabis är för dyrt för att medicinera dagligen på
<DrGrov> totsinaprops: Ja men känslan är inget jag kan reflektera eller relatera till. Kan du vänligen utveckla den här känslan du beskriver?
<maxjezy> speciellt laglig cannabis
<totsinaprops> Inte om man använder vaporizer.
<realubot> maxjezy: Skandal.
<maxjezy> 5000 kr i månaden för sativex
<totsinaprops> DrGrov: Egentligen skämtsamt menat. När ni beskrev sjukdomar.
<totsinaprops> Vad är sativex?
<maxjezy> munspray
<DrGrov> totsinaprops: Ja men vänligen förklara det åt mig så jag förstår din tankebana. Vore intressant att diskutera vidare.
<maxjezy> med cannabis
<totsinaprops> DrGrov: Förklara vilket?
<totsinaprops> Inte en krona ska staten ha. Skulle köpa olagligt även om cannabis var lagligt.
<DrGrov> totsinaprops: Ja men det borde du ju veta. Jag ber dig förklara tankebanan hur du skämtsamt kom på "Bara en massa vrak här inne..."
<totsinaprops> Och vill inte ha deras jävla skit som de förmodligen modifierar på alla möjliga sätt.
<maxjezy> om det blev lagligt hade man odlat själv och extraherat olja ur det man odlar
<totsinaprops> DrGrov: Jag hörde er prata om olika sjukdomar. Jag tyckte att det kändes som att det bara är en massa vrak här, inklusive mig själv.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det finns ju många som har kronisk smärta utan att det är nervsmärta.
<totsinaprops> maxjezy: Det är ju det som är grejen. Det blir "lagligt". Inte lagligt.
<totsinaprops> Bara de godkända storföretagen får odla och sälja. Eftersom de är sjuka i huvudet.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag tänkte att det vore en god gärning, får själv också en del nya tankebanor vilket aldrig kan vara "dåligt eller fel".
<realubot> DrGrov: Mm.
<DrGrov> totsinaprops: Okej, nu förstår jag hur du menar. Då du säger "... inklusive mig själv." så förstår jag bättre din tankebana.
<totsinaprops> Men i alla fall så räcker det extremt länge med några få gram om man använder vaporizer.
<totsinaprops> Och fungerar verkligen för att hela kroppen.
<maxjezy> totsinaprops men fortfarande är det som säljs på gatan dåligt kurerat och fullt av anti insektesmedel och skit
<totsinaprops> Till skillnad från 100% av alla produkter som de säljer.
<totsinaprops> maxjezy: Man köper inte på gatan. Man köper via Silk Road (2).
<totsinaprops> "AAA"-kvalitet.
<totsinaprops> Direkt hemskickat till brevinkastet.
<totsinaprops> Helt luktlöst brev.
<DrGrov> realubot: Alltså jag kan ju inte rent medicinskt förklara skillnaden mellan kronisk smärta och nervsmärta men ifall du kollar lite på olika mediciner, t.ex. Gabapentin, Tramadol, Lyrica osv osv. så finns det någon koppling som kanske eventuellt förklarar det bättre.
 * totsinaprops skulle aldrig utsätta sig för giftet från de stora läkemedelsföretagen vars enda syfte är att maximera kostnaden för offret... jag menar "patienten".
<maxjezy> totsinaprops mycket smart tankegång där
<DrGrov> totsinaprops: Jag skulle säga att det beror väldigt mycket på vad man använder för medicin.
<maxjezy> jag har tagit dessa alvedon några gånger
<maxjezy> men det är faaan inte bra
<DrGrov> maxjezy: Ta då inte en Tramadol el. en opiat/opiod. Det är inget roligt första gången :/
<maxjezy> atarax fick mig att aldrig mer stoppa ett piller i munnen
<totsinaprops> Och inte funkar de heller, de där värktabletterna. Inget av deras skit funkar.
<DrGrov> Skiten fungerar nog ifall man får lite bättre värkmedicin mot medelsvår el. stark smärta.
<DrGrov> För mig fungerar Tramadol riktigt bra men absolut, det finns alltid den risken att det inte ger önskad effekt och lindring av smärta.
<DrGrov> Alltid svårt det där med mediciner, vissa får lindring av en typ men andra inte och vice versa.
<maxjezy> http://www.fass.se/LIF/product?4&userType=2&nplId=AP_00002851
<maxjezy> innan 1950 så medicinerades typ allt med cannabis i sverige
<maxjezy> sen började hjärntvättandet
<realubot> Själv väljer jag läkemedel framför grejer från Silk Road alla dagar i veckan.
<realubot> DrGrov: Blir du inte beroende av Tramadol då?
<DrGrov> realubot: Det är ju det som är frågan.
<DrGrov> realubot: Det handlar ju otroligt mycket om vilja och karaktär. Jag har principer då jag brukar Tramadol. Tar det endast då det är minst 2 dygn då jag inte får sovit ordentligt.
<DrGrov> Tar det högst 2-3 gånger per vecka och i så minimal dos att det hjälper. Inga överdrifter här inte.
<DrGrov> Har en god vän som är läkare som agerar lite som ett lexikon i dessa frågor så det har hjälpt mycket.
<maxjezy> nej, bäst att sova nu innan alla vaknar!
<maxjezy> najtz!
<totsinaprops> Är jag den ende som inte kan gå och handla i normal takt utan att komma hem som ett svettigt äckel som omedelbart måste byta tröja och underkläder?
<totsinaprops> Måste ha något fel på kroppen som svettas så mycket.
<totsinaprops> Är inte ultrafet.
<DrGrov> totsinaprops: Har du druckit tillräckligt med vatten?
<totsinaprops> DrGrov: ?
<DrGrov> totsinaprops: Spekulerar fritt nu förstås men vätskenivån i kroppen är ju otroligt viktig.
<DrGrov> Men, jag yrar i nattmössan. Klockan börjar ju bli mycket.
<DrGrov> Så, bara att glömma det jag sa just :D
<DrGrov> Typ :D
<DrGrov> Nå väl, nu är sovdags. Trevligt att diskutera med er alla som var delaktiga idag.
<swecarp> hi all is there anny way to list all programs that i have instald im running kde
<realubot> swecarp: dpkg --list | grep "^ii"
<christoffer> Glädjen när man helt enkelt lägger till AAAA records till servern och allting bara fungerar från start :P
<christoffer> bra start på lördag morgon
<andol> christoffer: +1
<totsinaprops> Frustrationen när inget någonsin fungerar.
<phnom> swecarp: dpkg -l
<realubot> christoffer: Nu var det ju ingen amatör som gjorde det så det kanske inte var så konstigt att det fungerade?
<christoffer> realubot, nej, precis. Ganska planerat också ;) ...i en månad. Dock är jag fortfarande osäker på vad jag har missat vid övergåengen...men brandvägg och loggar är igång så jag lär upptäcka bristerna iaf.
<christoffer> dags att bege sig en sväng
<Nafallo> andol: fwiw, jag körde just ~35 uppdateringar på adder, däribland mysql. om utifall att du fick larm :-P
<Nafallo> andol: den verkar fungera iaf ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: Ahh, det förklarar tidpunkten på dygnet :) Kändes lite sent för att vara det cron-jobb som kör de automatiska säkerhetsuppdateringar.
<Nafallo> mjo, jag tittade till på munin och försöker kväva varningar :-P
<Dynamit> hej
<Dynamit> käget?
<Dynamit> *lägrt*
<Dynamit> *läget*
<LjL> ingen sol men inget regn, och nån som inte kan stava
<Dynamit> jo men sitter med mobilen
<LjL> ;)
<Dynamit> så lätt missa
<Dynamit> bokstäverna
<LjL> om jag hatade frihet så skulle jag säga "få dig Swype"
<Dynamit> hm verkar som 4.4.2 äter så mycket ström...
<Dynamit> alltså aäAndroid
<Dynamit> så jag inte kan använda den om laddningen ska gå bra när den har varnat mig
<LjL> 4.4.2 med OmniROM verkar gilla batterin mer än Samsungs stockfirmware gjorde förut (med 4.3) här
<Dynamit> min platta har typ 4.1.2 om jag brukar tillverkarens
<Dynamit> batteriet håller lika länge tills den varnar
<Dynamit> då verkar det gå åt fortare än förut
<LjL> jag önskar verkligen att det fanns nån Swype-type sak som var open source
<LjL> Dynamit: eh, kanske måste kalibreras... beror på telefonen
<Dynamit> sa platta haha
<Dynamit> kunde inte låta bli
<Dynamit> du menar köra wipe battery stat?
<LjL> med min gammal Motorola Milestone, det varnade VÄL förrän det egentligen slutade att gå
<LjL> Dynamit: jag menar... det beror på hardware igen :P med några, kan man ladda batteriet till 100%, sen väntar man tills det slutar att gå komplett (utan att någonsin restarta Android), sen laddar batteriet en gång till
<LjL> och när man gör det, så lär firmwaren sig batteriets korrekta parametrer
<Dynamit> ok
<LjL> (borde vara klart nu att svenskan är inte mitt eget språk, så förlåt om jag inte låter väldigt klart...)
<Dynamit> haha lungt
<Dynamit> det är Samsung Galaxy Tab2 10.1 om det hjälper
<Dynamit> med CyanogenMod
<LjL> Dynamit: hmm... kanske hade du rätt när du talade om battery stat... jag fattade inte att det här blev handlat av Android själv, nutid (det brukade vara nån low-level sak) - så, något som det här https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nema.batterycalibration
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> ja man kör nightly så
<Dynamit> haha
<LjL> Dynamit: eller inte... sägs det är urbanlegend här https://plus.google.com/u/0/105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT
<Dynamit> vill ju ha det senaste
<LjL> jag kör OmniROM nightly därför att... uhm... det bara *finns* nightly, med OmniROM :P
<Dynamit> haha jag kör cyanogenmod för jag gillar deras rom
<Dynamit> sedan har jag valt nightly för ha senaste
<LjL> CM verkar vara lite för kommersiell för mig du :( folk som den som skrev Focal camera flydde till OmniROM, och de andra som skriver OmniROM är likadant folk som bryr sig om open source och säkerhet (och privacy, tror jag)
<Dynamit> jasså
<Dynamit> CM har jag inte sätt på tecken hemlighåller saker
<LjL> CM handlar nu lite mer om "se på detta, du kan välja färger i statusbar nu!", som, ja, kul... men...
<LjL> Dynamit, CM säger att den är open source (tills man laddar GApps), men, det kommer med Google Analytics och sånt
<LjL> som inte är open source alls, *och* får informationer av datorn
<Dynamit> det är själv val
<Dynamit> finns F-droid och allt mökligt om man inte vill ha gapps
<LjL> övrigt, dom vill att folk som hjälpte med CM (som karlen som skrev Focal) licenserar deras arbete så att Cyanogen får sälja det till firmar som gör telefoner (som är kinesiska för det mästa, tror jag, och vill att nåra saker i deras ROM inte bli open source, så att dom kan... eh)
<Dynamit> jaja jag tror dig
<Dynamit> va inte så jag menade
<LjL> Dynamit: javisst, jag använder F-Droid hela tiden, men problemet jag har med CM är att *även om* jag använder F-Droid, CM redan installerar saker som inte kunde finnas på F-Droid
<Dynamit> finns den rommen du brukar till Galaxy Tab2 10.q (P5100)
<LjL> inte en stor sak, iaf. så länga som folk ännu vill orka (och kunna) installera det ROM som de gillar (istället för att bara kö stock), det finns HOPP :P
<LjL> med OmniROM? http://dl.omnirom.org/p5100/
<Dynamit> tackar
<Philip5> jag kör cyanogenmod som blåst liv i min gamla htc sensation så den håller sig ett tag till
<LjL> hej Philip5
<Philip5> hej
<LjL> hade CM i min Motorola Milestone
<LjL> inte officiell, men någon portade det till den
<Philip5> samma här
<Dynamit> Philips5 i sig är det inget fel på den rommen
<Dynamit> men är emot saker som är ens tecken på att de vill ha egen vinning
<Philip5> har cm egen vinning??
<LjL> men nu var Milestonen VÄLDIGT för långsam... och jag gick till London och behövde någonting där kartorna och sånt funkade snabbt
<LjL> så fick jag en (använt) Galaxy S3
<Philip5> jag väntar på att htc m8 ska släppas och hoppas den är vad jag saknade med htc one
<Dynamit> ja blir ju automatisk vinning om man börjar tvinga in stångd källkod
<LjL> bor Nafallo inte i London nuförtiden?
<Philip5> vad har cm för stängd kod som inte är stängt på annat håll?
<Philip5> LjL: jo
<Philip5> om han inte flyttat nyligen
<LjL> skulle ha ringt honom! men jag kom ihåg bara nu
<Dynamit> baa den version jag har av cwm har inte wipe battery stat
<Nafallo> LjL: nope, göteborg
<LjL> Nafallo: ah
<Dynamit> och vem vet när de officiellt uppdaterar för p5100
<LjL> Nafallo: det är ju klart, du skriver ju med öäå igen ;P
<Nafallo> LjL: compose ftw! ;-)
<LjL> tog dig någon tid att finna ut! (och med mig ska det ta någon tid att inte sätta fraser som om de vore engelska :P)
<Nafallo> på tal om telefoner väntar jag på leverans av en galaxy s2 :-P
<Philip5> Nafallo: hur länge har du varit hemåtvändare?
<Dynamit> hur är det med gubben Nafallo nu förtiden då?
<Nafallo> min gick sönder, så var tvungen att köpa en ny att återställa min backup på :-P
<LjL> Nafallo: varifrån?
<Nafallo> Philip5: flyttade i april. hamnade i götet runt juni.
<Nafallo> Dynamit: I work :-)
<Nafallo> LjL: tradera.se ;-)
<LjL> Nafallo: det var en lång flygning, använde du Alitalia?
<Nafallo> LjL: du bor i London nu? jag kommer ta en helg tillbaka i sommar någongång för att uppgradera servrar till 14.04 :-P
<LjL> Nafallo: nej, jag var bara där en vecka i Januari :(
<Nafallo> lol, nej. bodde hos föräldrar medans jag letade bostad.
<Nafallo> hrm. någon som testat sandisk ultra plus SSDer?
<LjL> nej, bara SD utan extra S :P
<Dynamit> haha
<LjL> köpte en 32GB SD kort, som är class-10, och sen fattade att min dator inte HAR en class-10 läsare :\
<LjL> så jävligt dum är jag
<Dynamit> SSD är överreklamerat så länge det inte är de hypersnabba ssd-diskarna
<Philip5> Nafallo: aha där ser man vad man missat
<Nafallo> Dynamit: där håller jag inte med. även standard konsument SSDer kan få liv i gamla laptops...
<Dynamit> ja men inte en normal 7200rpm disk i en stor maskin
<Dynamit> då går det nåstan lika fort
<Nafallo> jag håller återigen inte med :-)
<Nafallo> jag har märkt markanta skillnader varsom jag ersatt en disk med SSD
<Nafallo> dock var inte det frågan ;-)
<Dynamit> nen jag vet väl för fan själv hur min dator är med SSF och vanlig 7200rpm
<Dynamit> vart inte någon stor vinst
<Nafallo> tydligen inte :-P
<Nafallo> men men...
<Nafallo> jag behöver SSD, så enkelt är det :-)
<Nafallo> jag har massor med io-wait jag behöver flytta bort :-)
<Nafallo> planen inkluderar ett eget kontrollerkort, 3.5" -> 2x 2.5" adapter och ett par ~60GB SSDer.
<Dynamit> jaha
<andol> HeMan: PÃ¥ tal om ditt i-landsproblem - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/ubuntu-14-04-high-resolution-retina-screen
<epax> Har en virtull server hos bahnof som är en ubuntu 12.04 lts och problemet med det är att den låser sig lite då och då med read only filesystem. Någon som vet vad det kan bero på?
<maddoc> Tappar disk?
<epax> maddoc, Hur menar du ?
<maddoc> epax: Om disken ligger på ett san och det blir något problem så brukar man få read-only filesystem.
<epax> maddoc, Jag har ingen aning hur deras virtualla miljö är uppbyggd. Kan man göra någonting åt saken?
<maddoc> epax: Kontakta supporten?
<epax> maddoc, Jag har gjort det men inte fått något svar. Jag får vara på dem lite mer i veckan.
<maddoc> epax: Annars kan det ju vara något fel på filsystemet eller något också.
<epax> maddoc, Ubutu versionen fick man välja från deras installations webbgränssnitt. Nu vet jag inte om det var en "normal" iso eller om de har mixat med den. I vanliga fall brukar inte ubuntu server spöka till på det här viset.
<epax> bbl
<HeMan> andol: great!
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> totsinaprops, hej
<peyam> ska äta glass
<peyam> realubot, ska kolla robocop
<peyam> vi hörs sen
<peyam> hej
<peyam> nu har ff börjat fucka sig
<peyam> adblock e aktievrat men det kmr massor med poup
<peyam> totsinaprops, hej jag e här ,kurden.
#ubuntu-se 2014-02-09
<Screedo> god morgon
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> Funkar Easylist för ngn av er?
<totsinaprops> Kära vänner! Du är i de sista dagarna i april. Ibland i vinden som låten sjungs på dagen i april som söt mild.
<totsinaprops> Vilka vi är angelägna i varje sår smärta kommer snabbt försvinna och varje person har olika sätt att övervinna sin sorg. Var inte rädd för att lida förluster, ska du inte komma undan smärtan och kärleken från djupet av mitt hjärta genom att köra bort är aldrig rätt väg att läka sår.
<totsinaprops> Bjud dig till Blog Radio denna vecka med bokstaven i veckan: "Var inte rädd för förlust, avbrott i kärlek, mig!"
<peyam> totsinaprops, can you se den här filen?
<peyam> https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/easylist.txt
<totsinaprops> SÃ¥ ni vet.
<peyam> ok
<peyam> va skulle sverige va utan Invandring
<peyam> potatis marknad
<huttan> morgon
<Mattematiken> tjenare
<Mattematiken> fixade precis xchat till ubuntu
<Mattematiken> men kan inte se användarna som är inne i kanalen
<Mattematiken> utan bara hur många
<marsupapu> fungerar "/who" ?
<Mattematiken> Irssi ville jag först installera, men för anvcerad
<Mattematiken> Nope
<Mattematiken> fatta inte hur jag skulle installera Irssi
<marsupapu> sudo apt-get install irssi i terminalen
<epax> Mattematiken, visa - användarlista
<Mattematiken> ah fast det är en jobbigt lista som är i vägen bara epax
<epax> Mattematiken, dra den åt höger... förminska bredden
<Mattematiken> Tack så mycket!
<Mattematiken> Men du, jag vill ansluta till Flashbacks irc
<Mattematiken> men fattar inte var jag kan gå in i en ny server på xhat
<Mattematiken> xchat
<epax> Mattematiken, var så god. Där det står freenode... skriv /server servernamn port
<Mattematiken> Okok, det måste vara SSL. Något plugin jag behöver ladda ner eller så?
<Mattematiken> Förlåt att jag frågar så mycet
<Mattematiken> har haft det i 1,5 dag.
<Philip5> de flesta ircklienter stödjer ssl/tsl
<Mattematiken> ska se hur det slutar :)
<Mattematiken> Ok.. det fungera inte
<Mattematiken> Jag måste kunna skriva in lösenord någonstans
<Philip5> har du ett fungerande medlemskap på flashback?  i så fall är det vad du använder
<Mattematiken> jag vill ju vara kvar här på den här servern o kanalen + flashbacks server
<Philip5> tror de har en gräns att det ska vara minst 1 vecka gammalt och haft minst 10 postade inlägg i forumet
<Mattematiken> Philip yes, men hur och var skriver jag min nyckel så jag kan komma in i ircen :P
<Mattematiken> Har varit medlem sedan 2010, är "veteran" bland ircen
<Mattematiken> fast syns definitivt inte hehe kan ju inte ens komma in
<Mattematiken> MEN som sagt har haft ubuntu i 1,5 dag.
<Philip5> det är ju samma inställningar som i mirc om du kört det tidigare
<Mattematiken> Philip men har XChat nu
<Mattematiken> fattar ju inte ett skit
<Mattematiken> Vet inte ens hur man highlightar, kan inte öppna ett nytt serverfönster eller nåt :/
<Philip5> du får kolla i menyerna för serverinställningar
<Philip5> jag har inte kört xchat på länge men använder det alltid förr
<Philip5> är ju typ samma upplägg i alla ircprogram
<Mattematiken> Okok, får titta runt
<Mattematiken> faaaan vad irriterande att jag inte får det att fungera
<Mattematiken> :(((
<Philip5> hittar du inte hur du lägger till en egenvald server?
<Mattematiken> Ja
<Mattematiken> Yes nu fick jag det att fungera!!
<Mattematiken> Tusen tack!
<Mattematiken> Hur highlightar man någon ? P
<Philip5> som med mirc
<Philip5> Mattematiken: highlight
<Mattematiken> Nej
<Mattematiken> TAB
<epax> Mattematiken,  Xchat - nätverkslista .. lägg till server, port, lösenord och spara den sen kilcka bara på den
<epax> klicka*
<Mattematiken> så får jag upp alla namn på den bokstaven jag tryckte på
<Mattematiken> ah nä detta bara buggar
<Mattematiken> jag vill ha irssi :(
<Mattematiken> men kan ej installera det
<Mattematiken> står att jag redan har det på datorn
<Philip5> då har du det
<Philip5> körs från terminalen
<Mattematiken> oherregud
<Mattematiken> tror jag har tagit ett för stort steg hehe är en windows snubbe
<Mattematiken> fast hatar windows
<Mattematiken> hahah :P
<Philip5> irrsi är ett terminalprogram
<Philip5> det du ville ha ;)
<Mattematiken> okok
<Mattematiken> så..
<Mattematiken> bara starta terminalen
<Mattematiken> o skriva /server irc.flashback bla bla bla
<Philip5> irssi är ju inte så användarvänligt om man tycker sig ha svårt för xchat
<Mattematiken> nej jag kan inte ens komma in på Flashback nu igen
<Mattematiken> Nää nu kommer jag inte in på IRC igen
<Mattematiken> har någon skype eller nåt
<Mattematiken> så kan jag visa er
<Mattematiken> hur mina inställningar ser ut
<Mattematiken> via cam
<andol> Mattematiken: Borde ju gå att ta screenshots utan att ha en full skype-session igång?
<Mattematiken> jo men då kunde man samtidigt ge en guidad tour? Ja kan ta en screenshot istället om ni vill
<larsemil> jag har en fråga
<larsemil> jag sparade en configfil när jag uppgraderade istället för att ta den nya, hur kan jag kika på den nya nu i efterhand? måste gå utan att avinstallera och installera om paketet.
<HeMan> larsemil: den nya ska finnas med ett tillägg i filnamnet
<HeMan> larsemil: kommer inte ihåg på rak arm vad
<larsemil> oh se där
<larsemil> du har rätt. som vanligt
<larsemil> haha digg != diff
<epax> Meld? Typ gui för diff kanske lite mer kraftfullare
<larsemil> epax: problemet var inte att diff inte gjorde vad det skulle, problemet var att jag skrev digg. ;)
<larsemil> och det var ju digg, men inte så funktionellt. :D
<epax> oki :)
<larsemil> men vad i hela friden. får inte igång transmission-daemon på 14.04 med min config...
<epax> Så är det när man kör beta gerjor :P
<larsemil> HeMan: nästa fråga. jag tycker kanske inte den kör den nya filen trots att jag bytt. den skriver ut fel startmeddelande jämfört med det som står i filen
<larsemil> nevermind
<HeMan> PICNIC?
<larsemil> vad är picnic?
<larsemil> jag vet vad det är om det är att sitta på en filt och äta gott. :D
<andol> larsemil: Problem In Chair Not In Computer
<andol> larsemil: Välkommen till coola 14.04-klubben förresten :)
<larsemil> andol: uppgraderingen skrev ÖVER en symbolisk länk. GRR
<larsemil> andol: och tack. :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-02
<screedo> God morgon
<screedo> Spookan: ping
<Spookan> screedo: pong
<screedo> Spookan: Allt väl?
<screedo> Spookan: vilken guide använde du dig av när du satte upp din minecraft server, barnen är på mig som tusan att sätta upp en server, samt vilka "addons" använde du dig av?
<Spookan> screedo: Bara bra, min första dag idag som arbetslös och jag njuter. ;) Jag hade ingen guide och inga addons, jag körde allt rent.
<screedo> Spookan: arbetslös :) då får du besöka arbetsförmedlingen då? :P
<screedo> Spookan: ok, hör en massa om att det finns addons som gör att man kan flyga osv. får luska lite :p
<Spookan> screedo: Kör den vanliga som Creative så kan de flyga och bygga med oändliga block.
<Spookan> screedo: Är det många som vill spela?
<screedo> Spookan: nä, 3-6 stycken
<Spookan> screedo: Ok, för jag och ett par kompisar har ju en server uppe på min lina.
<Barre> HeMan, andol: FOSDEM var ok antar jag?
<screedo> Spookan: ok
<screedo> Spookan: vad jobbade du med innan du blev arbetslös, om jag får fråga.
<screedo> Barre: Hej!
<Barre> screedo: HAJ! \o/
<Spookan> screedo: Dator/TV butik.
<Barre> eller... hej even
<screedo> Spookan: Ok.
<gkeen_> Varför har vi så få bare metal hypervisors?
<Spookan> screedo: Tyvärr så hotade ju MS med en stämning på ett bra team som höll på med en server för Minecraft. Men ta hem den vanliga och kör den som creative så kan de leka på för fullt. ;)
<screedo> kan inte starta skiten lol
<screedo> command not found ./minecraft
<screedo> lol
<Spookan> Du startar det med java bla bla bla ska se om jag kan kopiera mitt.
<Spookan> screedo: Jag startar mitt med detta: java -Xmx5120M -Xms5120M -jar minecraft_server.1.8.1.jar nogui
<Spookan> DÃ¥ startar den med 5gb ram till servern.
<screedo> ok
<screedo> You need to agree to the EULA in order to run the server. Go to eula.txt for more info.
<screedo> lol
<andol> Barre: Jupp, jupp!
<andol> Barre: Lätt något jag tänker åka på igen.
<screedo> nu så
<screedo> men jag har bara 1gb ram till min minecraft vm maskin, kanske lite lite+ :)
<andol> MarkusDB1: Blev det förresten något bra stream-tittande?
<Spookan> screedo: Har du ingen ren linux box?
<Barre> andol: kul
<screedo> Spookan: nä
<screedo> Spookan: kan väl lika bra köra den virtuellt?
<Spookan> screedo: Känns segt.. Men iofs det ska ju inte vara så många på den.
<screedo> känns onödigt att köra en egen maskin för detta.. :D
<Spookan> Hehe ;)
<andol> Barre: Haka på nästa år?
<Barre> andol: kanske det kanske
<screedo> vad är FOSDEM för något? :)
<screedo> Spookan: tusan vad java suger ram :p
<screedo> känns lite segt med en teamspeak server på den också. får väl lägga till lite mer ram.
<Spookan> screedo: Jepp ;)
<Barre> screedo: https://fosdem.org/2015/
<screedo> Spookan: någon guide på hur man ändrar, som inga monsters, evigt liv etc?
<screedo> Barre: tack, ska kolla.
<Spookan> screedo: Filen Server Properties ändrar du i, gamemode 1 är creative har jag för mig.
<screedo> Spookan: ok, kollar och googlar lite :)
<screedo> Barre: FOSDEM ser trevligt ut.
<Barre> screedo: mmm... hade velat åka dit.. kanske nästa år.. får se
<MarkusDB1> andol: hehe, det kom igång på söndagen.
<MarkusDB1> annars så sög det.
<MarkusDB1> dom skulle köra någon ny hd streaming, och var noobs på det. Förra året körde dom äldre men beprövad teknik.
<MarkusDB1> andol: hade du trevligt då? Lärde du dig något intressant?
<HeMan> Barre: mycket bra!
<MarkusDB1> Fosdem lär få upp sina filmklipp inom 3 veckor tror jag. Rätt mycket jobb för dom.
<andol> MarkusDB1: Jorå, även om den stora behållningen nog vara idéer och inspiration.
<andol> MarkusDB1: Spenderade en hel del tid i spåren config mgmt. samt testing, varpå man blev lite extra taggad att streamlinea de system man själv pysslar om.
<MarkusDB1> andol: just dom streamsen funkade inte alls för mig
<MarkusDB1> så var config management rummet bra. missade allt och var bitter =/
<MarkusDB1> andol: kör du puppet, chef, ansible eller något annat idag? juju?
<andol> MarkusDB1: Körde Puppet på förra bygget. Där jag är nu har vi  huvuddelen utav miljön uppbyggd kring http://www.rocksclusters.org/, samt lite andra interna lösningar.
<MarkusDB1> ah förstår. spännande. Håller inte alls på med kluster själv, är bara en simpel webbutvecklare =)
<screedo> Vad är kommandot frö att see hur mycket ram man har installerat i ubuntu server?
<MarkusDB1> htop, top eller free -m
<andol> MarkusDB1: Japp, ju fler servrar destu roligare :)
<screedo> MarkusDB1: tack
<MarkusDB1> screedo: np
<MarkusDB1> andol: jag behöver mest config management för att folk ständigt ska hacka webbservers, så börjar bli värsta kriget med uppdateringar.
<screedo> Spookan: vad tror du om att köra minecraft server på asrock E350 moderkort med 8GB ram?
<andol> MarkusDB1: Kan tänka mig det. Ibland är det rätt skönt att istället pyssla om ett beräkningskluster som enbart är nåbart via internt nätverk. Inte för att det medför några garantier, men det är i alla fall en betydligt mindre attackyta. Liksom att man i regel känner att man har lite längre tid på sig att patcha, etc.
<MarkusDB1> jo, som det är idag håller det på och bli rena "högfrekvens handeln" av patchandet. Så förstår absolut.
<MarkusDB1> screedo: kan inget om minecraft, men om minecraft behöver cpu, så...  e350 är långsammare än det mesta i valfritt grovsoprum.
<screedo> MarkusDB1: hehe, jo, vet att den inte är någon höjdare, men vad jag tror så drar minecraft mest ram.
<screedo> men hade maskinen liggandes.
<MarkusDB1> ah hajjar
<screedo> när jag kör top så ligger jat på 43% cpu utan några anslutna spelare... :D
<screedo> jag*
<screedo> eller, en ansluten spelare.
<screedo> lär väl ta knäcken på det moderkortet utan några större problem om några fler spelare ansluter...
<screedo> får väl köra den maskinen som pfsense istället.
<andol> MarkusDB1: Jotack, har förtått att det inte sällan bara rör sig om några timmar från att en exploit har blivit kännd till att den börjar nyttjas på bred front? Vilket ju i sådant fall är lite jobbigt ifall informationen/patchen först blir tillgänglig kvällstid...
<MarkusDB1> jo, trenden går mot att mindre webbplatser som inte betalar för NOC, i princip får ligga på delade plattformar, t.ex. wordpress.com, jättetråkigt för open source webb på sikt.
<einand> hej folk
<Barre> heh einand, fått ordning på ditt NAS än?
<Barre> *hej
<Philip5> hej Barre, har du fått någon ordning på dig själv än? ;)
<Barre> hej Philip5, nej det är ju mer eller mindre omöjligt :P
<Philip5> hehe, desto större utmaning
<einand> Barre: nix
<Barre> ajdå
<Linda^> va
<einand> Barre: fortarande inget media att göra backup på
<Philip5> Linda^: vaknade du till nu när vi väsnas i kanalen?? ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: alltid!
<Philip5> Linda^: stackare! att folk inte kan visa mer hänsyn!
<Linda^> Philip5: Eller hur!! Ni får vara lite tysta :(
<Umeaboy> Jisses vad ibus-daemon äter CPU när den är aktiverad.
<Umeaboy> Väldigt ofta så används 153% i min laptop iaf.
<Umeaboy> Det går att reproducera med både gedit och poedit.
<gusnan> Umeaboy: Liknande detta?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1374721
<gusnan> kan även vara detta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1299759
<Umeaboy> gusnan: Den senare.
<Umeaboy> Blev tvungen att dölja tracker-store eftersom att den också suger rätt mycket CPU.
<hplc> jag har ett problem med filnamn, många filnamn, av nån anledning har alla "Å" "Ä" och "Ö" förvandlats till underscore,       "_"   alla filnamn är uppbyggda av vanliga standardiserade svenska ord, hur rättar jag lättast till detta?, det är över 100 filer så manuellt funkar inte
<Umeaboy> hplc: Vad är Ubuntu inställt på för språk?
<hplc> svenska
<hplc> teckentabell okänd
<Umeaboy> Där har du svaret då.
<Umeaboy> UTF-8 är vad jag brukar använda.
<Umeaboy> Du kan behöva starta om datorn för att det ska gälla.
<hplc> var ligger detta? i min .profile?
<Umeaboy> Skulle tro det.
<Umeaboy> Eller så kör du man locale i terminalen.
<hplc> "sv_SE.UTF8" överallt i locale
<hplc> nån form av "rättstavnings kontroll" skulle ju snabbt fixa det" men det är ju inte textmassa, utan filnamn
<Philip5> jahapp
<Philip5> Linda^: kan du inte underhålla oss lite?
<Philip5> har tråkigt...
<hplc> att fixa dom 1 och 1 manuellt med rename hade väl varit tänkbart, om inte varje ny fil som druttar in led av samma fel, när filen hämtas ser filnamnet normalt ut på skärmen, men väl nedladdad blir filnamnet korrupt
<hplc> det enda jag kommer att tänka på är iso8859-15
<Umeaboy> hplc: Vad får du om du googlear problemet?
<hplc> har provat lite olika googlingar, på svenska och engelska
<Umeaboy> hplc: Kolla även om det finns en bugg för det i launchpad.
<Umeaboy> Om inte så kan du ju alltid skapa en.
<hplc> en del länkar går till sånt som sed / awk som lösningar, men det är för stelt / för "korkad" lösning, det förutsätter att man själv vet vad som ska substitueras mot vad
<hplc> att byta ut alla   _    mot Ö  är ju ingen lösning t.ex
<hplc> det kan ju lika gärna vara ett Å eller Ä som ska dit, som människa ser jag omedelebart vilket, men över 100 filer............ :|
<hplc> "spellchecking a directory tree" ger inte heller så mycket, ändå kan jag inte vara den första människan på jorden att råka ut för detta
<hplc> nåväl, lite serie tidningar nu, semi-AFK
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-03
<screedo> God morgon
<brill> morning screedo
<einand> hplc: byt ut alla å mot a och alla ö mot o
<HeMan> Morrn!
<pipi-> tjena gubbar och qvinns
<pipi-> Blaze--: omfg ircar du som root?! o:
<Blaze--> hmm, något har gått fel :)
<swecarp> godkväll
<Philip5> det var snabba ryck
<Philip5> eller så var det en god kväll väldigt kort tid
<einand> ......
<einand> .-.-.-.-.-.
<Dynamit> Hej alla glada och pigga
<Philip5> om man bara är glad men inte så pigg då?
<Dynamit> jaja hej på dig ljudandläggnings tillverkare
<Philip5> ljudanläggning?
<Philip5> trodde det var lampor och lysrör som gällde
<Dynamit> de med
<arcsky> tjena i stugan, hur styr jag grafiskt på bästa sätt min ubuntu från windows ?
<arcsky> lokalt så ingen kryptering behövs
<morpa> arcsky: Brukar styra mina med x2go, finns tydligen för win också http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/download:start        men andra kanske har bättre förslag
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-04
<cHarNe2> arcsky: vnc
<screedo> arcsky: nxmachine är riktigt bra.
<screedo> god morgon förresten :)
<cHarNe2> nx va det jag menade
<screedo> tycker vnc laggar
<screedo> som fasiken
<screedo> men nx fungerar riktigt nice
<cHarNe2> länge sedan jag använde någon typ av sån här grej
<screedo> jo, jag med. kör konsollen i ESXi när jag ska in på det grafiska
<screedo> men när jag började med Linux så använde jag det mycket
<cHarNe2> vi har bara en eller två windows-burkar
<cHarNe2> allt annats kör ssh
<cHarNe2> laggar ganska lite ;)
<screedo> hehe
<peyam> det börjar bli kallt
<peyam> ordentligt
<peyam> när blir det vår så jag kan va ute
<screedo> peyam: det är bara ut och rulla sig i snön.
<cHarNe2> och äta en snöboll
<screedo> men är inte gul snö
<screedo> ät*
<cHarNe2> sant
<cHarNe2> undrar hur lång tid det kommer ta innan typ Kjell&co får in rpi2
<screedo> finns väl billigare ställen än kjell & CO?
<cHarNe2> jo, kanske det. men dom är trevliga och det är nära
<screedo> ok
<cHarNe2> 399 är deras pros för den
<Coffe> vill oxå ha
<pipi-> screedo: vilka ställen är billigare än kjell&co?
<pipi-> vill också ha en rpi2:a :>
<peyam> vad är det för fel på http://www.hostinger.se/
<peyam> går ej att logga in
<arcsky> tjoo när jag loggar in via ssh till min ubuntu kärra får jag dubbla meddelanden med sys info  http://pastebin.com/q4iu6VJh
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-05
<screedo> God morgon på er
<Linda^> morrn
<peyam> hej
<screedo> peyam: hej
<peyam> hej hej
<Spookan> screedo: God morgon.
<screedo> Spookan: god morgon
<Spookan> screedo: Hur går det med minecraft servern?
<screedo> Spookan: det går bra, den är uppe och snurrar, nu vill jag bara veta vilka mods barnen vill ha så ska jag fixa det. satte upp en teamspeak server till dem också. Men tusan vad den suger ram.
<screedo> har satt 4GB ram till den, är som fyra av mina andra ubuntu server tillsammans.
<screedo> Asrock E350 moderkort var lite segt till den :P så sätter upp den som pfsense nu.
<naxhezy> yaho!
<naxhezy> hoya!
<maxjezy> vad gör ni? sportlov?
<demand> 1/close
<Barre> sportlov, det var ett tag sen..
<maxjezy> Barre: ja, det var några år sedan.
<maxjezy> ett riktigt sportlov med skidor och fjäll är över 20 år sedan för mig, kanske dags snart igen.
<Porrhandske> God dag på er alla
<Finschken> Någon generös som kan hjälpa en riktig newbie med några frågor ^^?
<Unk1_> Finschken: shoot
<Finschken> Känns som att allt går åt helvete för mig atm xD
<Finschken> Fungerar inte att installera någonting, kan ej installera firefox etc.
<Finschken> Men nu hoppade firefox igång, woho o.O
<Finschken> Finns det något bra clipboard program?
<Unk1_> Vad innebär med clipboard; har du något exempel; antar att du kommer från Windows operativ?
<Unk1_> Vilken fönsterhanterare kör du, vet du?
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Vad fasicken kan jag använda om binwalk inte kan packa upp en binär-fil?
<Umeaboy> Eller, binwalk GÖR det, men binären i mappen har ingen läsbar header.
<swecarp> Umeaboy: hej
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Umeaboy> swecarp: Hmmmmmmmmmm. Tror nvram är trasigt i min Tenda-router. ;(
<Umeaboy> Jag får skramlad utdata vid uppstart, men den tycks fastna.
<Umeaboy> Och JA, jag har läst guiden hur man debrickar en Broadcom-baserad router, men Ctrl C ger ingen prompt.
<Philip5> den där swecarp kommer och går ganska fort han
<Philip5> hinner ju inte svara
<Umeaboy> hehehe
<Cadmium> är det lönt att installera preload på 14.10?
<Cadmium>  /msg NickServ identify famusa
<Barre> jag svarar "det beror på" medans Cadmium är borta =)
<Barre> Bandol: kanske skall byta lösen nu... :)
<Umeaboy> Och till något som har blandade tecken & siffror.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Bandol> bytt <3
<Barre> Bandol: Grejt!
 * andol känner sig oträttvisst highlightad :)
<Barre> andol: huh?
<Barre> Bandol: så till frågan, angående preload och ubuntu.. det beror på vilken hårdvara, vad du förväntar dig och vilka program du oftast använder... testa och utvärdera =)
<Barre> aaaghhh... nu förstår jag andol, du har gjort en dålig hilight-regel så den triggar på Bandol... hahahhahaha
<andol> Barre: Precis :)
 * Barre är inste snabb, men det kompenserar han med att vara lite långsam
<screedo> lol
<screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<Barre> Tjena screedo
<screedo> Allt väl med er?
<Porrhandske> Hallå på er alla
<screedo> Porrhandske: hej på dig
<screedo> Jag gick från Nas4free till Freenas idag, vilken stor skillnad, är mycket snabbare och känns mer stabilt.
<screedo> hoppas bara inte mina zfs pool's krashar nu.
<Barre> andol: jag hänger i modoboa-kanalen, där envisas de med att snattra på franska ibland. jag kan tala om för dig att barre på franska = bar på engelska. Så när de pratar om "address bar in browser" (fast på franska) så hilightas jag. Först blir jag glad att någon vill prata med mig, sen blir jag alldeles tom, ledsen och ensam igen.
<Barre> screedo: privat eller i jobbet?
<screedo> Barre: privat
<screedo> jag arbetar inte med IT. Jag jobbar med fastigheter och säkerhet.
<screedo> iofs lite IT är det då, men inget jag tycker man kan räkna till detta :P
<Barre> screedo: ok, så fastigheter och säkerhet har inget IT, jag förstår ;)
<screedo> hehe
<screedo> Vi har en IT-avd. Jag tillhör inte dem så inte mitt bord.
<Barre> screedo: hur mycket RAM och storage kör du?
<Barre> på Freenas alltså
<screedo> 32GB ECC, 16TB uppdelat på två vdevs i raidz2 samt en raid10 ( om det nu heter så i zfs världen)
<Barre> screedo: nice!
<screedo> raid10 kör jag mina vm's på till ESXi hosten.
<screedo> den andra poolen är ren lagring.
<Barre> screedo: gillar din rigg!
<screedo> tack, har tagit lite tid att få upp! lite tjötandes här och där och lite läsandes och lite felandes!
<screedo> Idag lyfte jag ut pfsense till egen hårdvara och installerade freenas och la upp allt. nu ska jag bara sätta upp smart kontroller och lite sådant, men det tar vi imorgon.
<screedo> som pensionären, posten idag och banken imorgon.
<Barre> men det är ju halva nöjet.. när skiten är klar är ju nöjet borta. Som att bygga lego när man var liten, kunde sitta i timmar och bygga en legobil och när den var klar.. hur kul var det? Brummade med bilen i fem minuter innan jag rev den och byggde ett rymdskepp (och cirkeln börjad om)
<screedo> jo, så är det.
<screedo> men jag är lite nervös att poolerna ska bli korrupta, egentligen ska det väl inte vara några problem när man kör zfs. Men har läst på Freenas forumet att det hänt några att det krashat.
<screedo> efter migrering från nas4free till freenas.
<Barre> screedo: tumregeln för zfs är väl 1GB ECC RAM per TB. låt oss anta att Freenas "snor" 4GB (ja, jag tar i så jag skiter ner mig) så borde din rigg klara ~28TB utan problem
<screedo> jo
<Barre> men.. backup är inte att förglömma
<screedo> nä
<screedo> det har jag det med.
<Barre> förglömma, är det ett riktigt ord
<Barre> ?
<screedo> men nu har jag gjort om lite i shares så får göra om backup också.
<screedo> är väl mer ett talord än ett skrivord
<screedo> inte att förglömma
<screedo> hmm, det är nog ett ord :P
<Barre> det lät bra när jag tänkte det, men det såg konstigt ut när jag skrev det (men så är jag dyslektiker och litar inte på in skrivförmåga)
<screedo> tror vi håller oss till att det både låter bra och ser bra ut.
<Barre> \o/
<screedo> Nu får det nog bli lite tv, ha det!
<Barre> tjo
<Bandol> E: Misslyckades med att hämta http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_40.0.2214.95-1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 216.58.209.142 80]
<Bandol> servern nere eller ska jag installera via ppa?
<Bandol> skumt
<Bandol> hur komer det sig att det funkade att uppdatera genom programuppdateraren men inte med sudo apt-get update % upgrade?
<Bandol> %= och
<Bandol> någon som använder conky?
<Porrhandske> Bandol: har använt det en del
<Bandol> någon som använder conky
<Bandol> oj
<Bandol> jo det är så att jag sagt till det att tarta automatiskt och det gör det för det ligger i mina processer, men det syns inte, känner du igen det problemet?
<Porrhandske> [#ubuntu-se]
<Unk1_> Bandol: vad händer om du stoppar processen och startar programmet/tjänsten igen?
<Bandol> Unk1_: ska prova, btw skiver du mitt namn "för hand" eller har du ngt kommando för att pinga mig?
<Unk1_> Standard highlight, bara skriva nicket; nicket + tab.
<Bandol> jo när man stänger av och startar så funkar det
<Unk1_> ok!
<Bandol> och det var på första min när jag bootat min pc
<Bandol> o.O
<Unk1_> Har inget kort svar kör inte Conky längre.
<Unk1_> *kör ingenting.
<Unk1_> Det är kul i början, nördig och vackert, men med tiden för min del så fyller jag upp skärmarna med annat.
<Porrhandske> Unk1_: kör du i3 eller?
<Unk1_> Porrhandske: i5 + i3; why? :)
<Unk1_> *-+ &
<Unk1_> ok, inte programmet. :)
<Unk1_> Kör Terminator, men det verkar schysst, kände inte till det.
<Porrhandske> okej, menade i3 som desktop istället för gnome, för har för mig i3 är bara terminal eller har jag helt fel
<Bandol> jag klarar mig inte utan conky i linux/rainmeter i windows har inget annat på bakgrunden
<Unk1_> Det verkar stämma, fönsterhanterare. Verkar lovande. Har inte testat det.
<Bandol> min dator är nästan mer en prydnad n ett redskap ^^
<Unk1_> Jag har en riktigt schysst konfig på terminator + LXDE som jag tycker fungerar bra. Både i arbetet + hemma. Går snabbt att konfigurera upp från start.
<Unk1_> Finns säkert 1000 bättre lösningar, men man ska ha tid att nörda ner sig :)
<Porrhandske> körde conky jag med när jag byte till ubuntu, nu har jag gått ifrån det och vill ha allt så cleant som möjligt, men förstår vrf folk gillar conky
<Bandol> mhm
<Bandol> crunchbang tycker jag är snyggast default setup
<Porrhandske> openbox är det va, går att att köra det på ubuntu
<Unk1_> LXDE bygger på openbox som jag förstått det.
<Bandol> http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/crunchbang.png
<Bandol> det är 1 sec efter du installerat :)
<Bandol> men det är conky uppe till höger där med va?
<Porrhandske> har för mig det är conky ja, nu har jag iofs inte kört crunchbang sen -12 så kan ha fel dock
<Unk1_> Porrhandske: Bor du kvar i S***a? Gillar du longboard? :)
<Porrhandske> Unk1_: lever för den sporten och ja
<Unk1_> Porrhandske: kom till science city så kör vi ett åk :)
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-06
<HeMan> Morrn!
<pipi-> god morgon
<Barre> tjo
<K350> Finns det någon online service att skicka och ta emot SMS?
<andol> K350: https://www.twilio.com/sms är rätt trevliga, även ifall jag själv enbart har nyttjat dem för att skicka.
<andol> K350: Stora nackdelen med dem är att de endast pratar legacy-ip.
<K350> Jätte tack! Jag vet inte vad legacy-ip är...men kan jag skicka o ta emot sms så är jag nöjd ! :-)
<Barre> K350: andol menar att de enbart kör IPv4, han vill bara köra IPv6 för att han är så cool :)
<K350> När man får ett SMS från dne sidan..så är det ett numme rman se rdå eller typ en webadress eller?
<K350> Barre: uh,m..hm..ok (?)
<andol> Barre: Lite så. Nu när det är 2015 försöker jag att undvika att betala för online-tjänster som inte hänger med i utvecklingen.
<Barre> K350: http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/Internet/ipv6_ipv4_difference.html
<K350> ouoj...de där produkterna på twillio var inte helt lätta att första...teknisk gekiska...uff uff....
<Barre> andol: jag gillart
<screedo> goddag i kanalen
<Porrhandske> Hallå på er
<joppep> tjena
<joppep> efter att jag fått ett strömavbrott så kan jag inte längre komma åt transmission via remote gui
<[F]adE> Trevlig helg mina ostkakor <3
<peyam> hej
<peyam> back'
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-07
<Squarism> ngn vaken
<Squarism> Jag är lite nyfiken på "gamla användare"'s åsikt om ubuntu som desktop OS. Blir saker bättre med åren eller går det för sakta?
 * realubot sparkar in dörren i kanalen och kliver in.
<realubot> Ordningen återställd.
<realubot> Blir det några barn (Minecraft, Skype osv) gjorda i den här lågbudgetkanalen eller vad händer?
<Prezident> Vad menar du med lågbudgetkanalen?
<dracken008> finns det en bluray burner till ubuntu- dvs en backup till ubuntu
<dracken008> dvs komer det att finnas eller fins det
<Philip5> dracken008: vad menar du?
<dracken008> undrar bara om det finns program som klara blu-ray
<Philip5> det gör väl nästan alla som kan bränna?
<Philip5> och läsa
<Philip5> dracken008: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Blu-Ray_Burning
<dracken008> tack.. skall läsa
<Philip5> så indirekt så behöver brännarprogrammen åtkomst till programmat cdrecord som de använder för att bränna blu-ray
<dracken008> tack.. pecis vad jag letade efter
<einand_> så, då har jag filmat i mitt första klipp i RAW format
<Philip5> grattis
<einand_> tack
<einand_> 30 sekunder långt klipp, 70GB stort ;)
<Philip5> einand_: du ska väl köpa nya canon 5d-r och filma i raw ;)
<einand_> Philip5: köpte precis en Blackmagic
<Philip5> canon 5ds-r heter den visst
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> aja, jag är inte så mycket för filma... mer för stillbild
<einand_> så kände jag förr, men sedan jag började med produktion så har jag gått över till att filma
<Philip5> ja då ska man väl också göra det man får uppdrag inom och är det film som efterfrågas så får man ju tillhandahålla det
<Philip5> om inte annat
<einand_> Philip5: rätt intressant,  blir 30 DNG filer per sekund när man filmar raw
<Philip5> jag har ju istället mer och mer gått över till att fota analogt. inte så ofta digitalkamera kommer fram
<einand_> gillar inte analog fotografering
<Philip5> nä det är ju olika. jag gillar det och tycker det även gör mig till en bättre fotograf när jag måste tänka mer på vad jag fotar än att mer trycka av och hoppas man fick några bra bilder som man kollar på och sorterar utan större eftertanke i efterhand
<Philip5> sedan tycker jag äldre kameror har en viss charm i sig. hantverket och så
<Philip5> större format etc
<gusnan> Prezident: Han vill väl bara ha uppmärksamhet.
<einand_> Philip5: länk till nått du fottat då
<Philip5> fotar bara oanständigheter
<einand_> Philip5: gör inte mig nåt
<einand_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__29sZA0_7g&feature=youtu.be
<Philip5> einand_: du behöver en steadicam
<einand_> Philip5: eller stativet som låg vid mina fötter
<Philip5> stativ är väl inte tillräckligt alternativt för dig
<einand_> varför inte?
<Philip5> du vill väl ha lite mer edge så du köra gerilla style handhållet men med lite mindre skakning
<einand_> njea,
<realubot> Prezident: Kanalen är fattig. På pengar och diksussioner.
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: nu hann jag kanske säga hej innan du försvinner ;)
<Philip5> einand_: jag har ju också någon video på tuben... :D  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs4O5sLZ7-c
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> swecarp: läget?
<swecarp> fint här sjukskriven 3 månader har bytt höftled
<swecarp> hur har du det Philip5
<Philip5> oj
<Philip5> swecarp: fast rätt årstid att göra sånt när man ändå inte vill gå ut
<Philip5> swecarp: jodå... det är bara bra. har ju stigit i graderna inom digkam community ;)
<swecarp> oj vad då har du börjat utvekla
<einand_> Philip5: vad gör du?
<Philip5> gör?
<Philip5> swecarp: när ansvarar för upstream releaser. packa dem för versions release och ladda upp dem på kde-servrarna
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> swecarp: vi är fortsättningsvis 2 som gör det. den andra är ju från din dist
<swecarp> ja är det colin g om jaag kommer ihåg rätt
<Philip5> nicolas
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> swecarp: hur leker livet i linuxvärlden då?
<Philip5> nu när du blir mer parkerad i säng/soffa/fotölj
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<Philip5> wb swecarp-2
<swecarp-2> tack
<Philip5> swecarp: hur leker livet i linuxvärlden då?
<Philip5> nu när du blir mer parkerad i säng/soffa/fotölj
<einand_> 3 minuters klipp i är 600;B
<Philip5> einand_: blev du inte gråtfyld av min vackra video?
<swecarp-2> sådär har lite bekymmer men annars så är det bra väntar på att 5 på min dist ska släppas  ska göra en to tal ominstalation då
<einand_> Philip5: oj, glömde kolla
<Philip5> swecarp: när ska den släppas?
<swecap> är imme på beta 3 nu så ca 1 månad kvar det har vart lite olika bud på tid när de ska  släppas har inte riktig koll på det
<einand_> Philip5: söt :)
<einand_> http://youtu.be/3s-vyhljnPA
<einand_> där är ett annat exempel
<Philip5> agressiv zoomning
<einand_> Philip5: bara expriment
<einand_> Philip5: jobbiga youtube då, kommer 1080p version snart
<einand_> nu är 1080p versionen där
<einand_> Philip5: okej, förstår vad du menar, med agresiv zoom, tänkte inte på det eftersom jag såg den med ljud, då jag igentligen förklarar hur kameran fungerar för en kompis
<Philip5> ok
<einand_> Philip5: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpdErdxJ0UI&feature=youtu.be
<Philip5> einand_: har du redan börjat känna att 50 megapixlar ändå inte är så mycket på skärmen... ;)  http://canon-premium.webcdn.stream.ne.jp/www09/canon-premium/eosd/samples/eos5dsr/downloads/01.jpg
<einand_> Philip5: ja
<einand_> fast min skärm är 2500x1600 känns den förstor
<einand_> Philip5: samma klipp, med youtubes egna färgraderings verkyg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81eE8uBuCRQ
<johanbr> Odroid C1 är riktigt trevlig - XBMC/Kodi funkar lika bra som på min x86-maskin
<Amoz> johanbr, hörde att odroid är lite foss-otrevliga, inget du har märkt av eller?
#ubuntu-se 2015-02-08
<johanbr> Amoz: på vilket sätt då? bryter mot GPL?
<johanbr> det har jag i så fall inte hört nånting om
<pipi-> funkar mina åäö för er? =)
<madbear_> ja
<pipi-> great
<pipi-> jag fick trilskas med locales för att få det att funka
<pipi-> har gjort om min hemmalabbmiljö så nu kör jag openvz med en massa containers med olika funktioner
<Amoz> johanbr, jag vet faktiskt inte om jag ska vara ärlig, jag bara såg nånstans att nån sa att dem tydligen va jobbiga att ha å göra med i den aspekten. De kanske släpper koden sent, eller nåt i den stilen. Men har du nån uppfattning om hur länge de supportar plattformen och släpper avbilder osv, typ android och linux? Släpper de bara en uppdatering och sen lämnar den, eller verkar dem hålla sina plattformar levande under längre perio
<Amoz> der?
<hplc> Gud hatar mig....ett fuckup.....med Rm -r *.......som root
<hplc> Vad gör jag nu???, drog ut sladden och starta om med live cd, kan photorec hjälpa?
<megahoof> =)
<megahoof> God dag gott folk
<lord4163> hplc: Du bara återställer från backuppen :)
<Barre> hplc: ja, så skulle jag också göra. Lycka till! hoppas att du får tillbaka det viktigaste.. glöm inte att se till att ha en säkerhetskopia på det viktigaste på exempelvis en avmonterad disk eller på ett annat system.
<lord4163> Barre: man får lära sig den hårda vägen.
<screedo> Barre; för ett tag sedan nämnde du ett webbaserat gui för iptables, vad hette det? Till Ubuntu server 14.04
<Barre> screedo: tjenis, det var nog inte jag som nämde det för något sådant känner jag inte till =)
<screedo> Barre: hmm, har för mig det var du :P jag vet att einand_ tyckte att jag skulle lära mig iptables via cli. Har för mig det var du. Men jag kanske har fel då.
<screedo> Synd att du inte kan rekommendera något i vilket fall..
<andol> screedo: Kan det vart gufw?
<screedo> bra fråga, är det bra?
<andol> screedo: Ingen aning :) Jag brukar ratta iptables manuellt.
<screedo> andol: hehe
<andol> screedo: Hursom så är ufw den officiella ubuntu-frontenden för iptables, och gufw är ett gui till ufw. Gissar sålunda att gufw i alla fall inte är helt fel.
<screedo> andol: då provar vi det.
<screedo> andol: men är det webbaserat? Eller hur kan jag köra det på en ubuntu server maskin?
<andol> screedo: Ahh, läste slarvigt, och missat "webbaserat".
<screedo> andol: np :P
<andol> screedo: Pröva ufw då? Torde hursom vara mer intuitivt än att spela iptables direkt.
<screedo> jupp, provar det
<Barre> själv kör jag shorewall, tycker jag är enkelt att förstå
<andol> Inget dumt val det heller.
<joppep> tjena grabbar. jag har ett smärre problerm med mina hårddiskar. misstänker att mitt filsystem är korrupt men är inte riktigt säker
<joppep> blev knepigt efter ett strömavbrott
<joppep> kan inte mounta disken längre "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<screedo> Barre: Shorewall är väl webbaserat?
<Barre> screedo: nope
<screedo> ok
<Porrhandske> Hallå på er alla
<Zirob> Afton folk...
<Zirob> Det var ett tag sedan jag använde IRC, men jag såg just en nyhet som jag var tvungen att ställa lite frågor kring.
<Zirob> Aquaris E4.5 Är tydligen en mobil som ska köra Ubuntu, men det verkar som om det saknas svensk återförsäljare. Första informationen som gick ut var att TRE skulle vara återförsäljare, men det verkar som om TRE själva gått ut med en dementi ang det hela. Nån som vet mer?
<johanbr> Amoz: har ingen uppfattning om längden på support än, då jag precis köpt min odroid
<johanbr> men läste nånstans att det pågår en del jobb med att få en standardkärna att funka på odroid-hårdvara, så när det är gjort blir väl supportlängden i princip obegränsad
<johanbr> det största problemet med linux på ARM är väl just att många tillverkare skickar med nån gammal 3.4-kärna eller liknande, ofta för att grafikdrivrutinerna är nån binär sörja som inte funkar med nyare kärnor
<johanbr> med nya Raspberry Pi är det väl bättre - modern ARMv7 processor och grafikdrivrutiner som funkar med nyare kärnor (med officiell öppen drivrutin på väg)
<johanbr> joppep: boota från livecd/liveusb, kör fsck därifrån?
<joppep> johanbr: japp, med taskigt internet så har jag precis tankat dsl
<joppep> ska se om jag kan lösa med hjälp av den
<pipi-> johanbr: var det någon specifik anledning till att du valde odroid över rpi? är själv sugen på en rpi men det finns kanske andra enkortsdatorer som är bättre
<johanbr> pipi-: beställde den ett par dagar innan nya RPi lanserades
<johanbr> men ett par fördelar med odroid är gigabit ethernet och hårdvarustöd för h265
<pipi-> ok nice. ska undersöka vilken enkortsdator som passar mig bäst. jag har inget projekt i åtanke med enkortsdatorn utan det kommer mest vara en leksak
<screedo> Någon som vet en bra guide för att köra owncloud och wordpress på samma server?
<johanbr> screedo: ska väl inte vara några konstigheter... installera owncloud och wordpress i varsin vhost
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-08
<purity^> Philip5,
<Philip5> purity^:
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-09
<maxjezy> är det någon här som pluggat på komvux?
<Zooklubba> Jag funderar på om i3 är enklare att använda än awesome. Nu har jag suttit på awesome ett bra tag dock. hmm.
<Zooklubba> Tänkte mig en ny disk, installera blåsa datorn och installera något nytt
<purity^> Ingen som har några bra recept i Gourmet och dela med sig av? :D
<Sysop-Rick> Hej! har en allmän fråga som eg inte borde ställas i denna kanal. Är det någon som vet hur man ska gå tillväga för att Clockworkmod recovery/Flash en custom rom till följande produkt: Lenovo A10-70
<purity^> Sysop-Rick, prova i #swedroid istället
<Sysop-Rick> purity^: tack så mycket
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-10
<Barre> här är det livat
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-11
<maxjezy> vad händer här då?
<maxjezy> har folket torsdagsmöte?
<larsemil> jag löder sista(?) punkten på min 3d-printer
<Philip5> larsemil: printar du en massa osederliga leksaker sedan?!?! :O
<larsemil> Philip5: tänkte börja med en visselpipa
<Philip5> börjar där men sedan vet man ju hur det slutar ;)
<maxjezy> larsemil: najjs med 3d printer, gjort hela själv?
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-12
<larsemil> jap
<larsemil> p
<recharge> hej, jag har calendar indicator och gillar programmet som sådant, men däremot kommer buggar lite då och då..  Jag har fått det att funka med ppa eller vad det heter för den funkade inte att köpa, om man säger så... Nu filurar jag på alternativ till calendar indicator och hittade bla lightning som tydligen ska gå via webbläsaren, men den är ur funktion pga sign. problem ett tag....
<recharge> Har ni förslag på kalender jag kan använda eller ska jag "stå ut" med lite problem med calendar indicator och vänta tills de förbättrar den mer?
#ubuntu-se 2016-02-14
<bittin> fått ny bästis :]
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-06
<Hund> Jag blir knäpp på Apache...
<Barre> vadådå?
<larsemil> Hund: vi har nästan helt övergett apache till förmån för nginx
<Hund> larsemil: Alla tjatar om det. :P
<Hund> Mitt problem har *magiskt* löst sig också.. :|
<Hund> Vad är fördelen med Nginx?
<larsemil> Hund: det är värsta sortens problem. man vet inte om man ska vara glad eller livrädd
<Hund> haha, mjo. :P
<Hund> Man är livrädd att det ska komma tillbaka igen.
<Hund> Jag är ensam användare på min server och hostar mitt egna "moln", så kraven är inte så stora. :)
<Hund> Kunskapen är inte så stor den heller. ;)
<Spookan> Hund: Din buse! :P
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-07
<Barre> larsemil: Problemen som Hund hade löste sig helt magiskt av sig själv efter att Hund PM'at mig och jag gav några uppenbara förslag. HUnds respons var då.. jo,men oj, det verkar ha löst sig själv..
<Barre> jorå så att va heter det... :P
<larsemil> :D
<Zooklubba> Hund virtualhosts i nginx är ju MIL lättare än apache
<Laban> ....fast Apache är ju inte direkt svårt på ämnet heller.
<Hund> Spookan: haha, va? :D
<Hund> Barre: HAHA! Jag gjorde faktiskt inget.
<Hund> Det du påpekade hade jag ju redan gjort.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Säger du det så. :P
<Barre> :)
<Hund> :D
<luna__> Moms new computer is done: https://i.imgur.com/ExtwknV.jpg :)
<luna__> pimpade lådan till morsan: https://i.imgur.com/MhY83YP.jpg :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-08
<Zooklubba> om vi s'ger s[h'r Hund, nar har jag nagonsin fel
<Hund> Zooklubba: ???
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-02-12
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> Har en Asus router. Använde den idag för första gången som repeater
<Peyam> nu kan inte jag hitta den
<Spookan> Ok, vad har du försökt med då?
<Spookan> Nähä.
<Peyam> HEj
<Peyam> nej men nu vill den inte öppna admin sidan på comhem routern. ip addressen e correct
<Peyam> 192.168.1.0
<Peyam> hej igen
<Peyam> Nu när repeater e online behöver jag uppkoppla till repeater till själva routern som repeatern är ansluten till?
<Peyam> eller*
<bittin> håller på att installera om Ubuntu Mate på en Pi 3 jag ska skicka till morsan glömde vad jag satte för lösenord :(
<nicklas> Kör ubuntu mate, men hoppas på hjälp ändå?
<nicklas> Var tvungen att installera om, eftersom när jag försökte installera nvidia via ubuntu mate välkommen grejen/ytterligare drivrutiner, avslutades det inte hela vägen. Förloppsindikatorn stannade precis före slutet. Jag startade om, och gui starta inte, hade bara en block provtext och en understrykning blinkar slumpmässigt på svart skärm efter uppstart. Är det säkert att bara försöka igen, eller ska jag göra något annat?
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-05
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<Hund> Helt fantastiskt vad pigg man är.
<Barre> hur kommer det sig då?
<Hund> Jag sov 3 timmar.
<Hund> Magen är en sådan himla dramaqueen.
<Barre> låter inget bra
<Hund> Vi kan byta mage? Jag skickar med ett tangentbord också.
<Barre> tack, men nej tack
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> ugh. alarm hade kunnat vara bra kanske.
<Nafallo> påslaget sådant
<Barre> jojo, du stängde av det och somna om, erkänn nu
<Nafallo> stängde av det förra veckan och vaknade av mig själv till slut :-P
<coffe> Kör ldap inloggniungar på alla maskiner.. på en maskin så behöver jag ändra anv home path .. tips på hur göra det smidigast ?
<Barre> kanske ändra på den maskinen så den kör samma standard som alla andra?
<coffe> Barre,  i wish i could
<Nafallo> coffe: symlink ;-)
<Nafallo> vilket kanske inte är det dummaste svaret någonsin heller...
<Nafallo> värt att fundera över aif.
<Nafallo> iaf
<coffe> Nafallo,  faktiskt det jag funderade på själv :)
<coffe> blev ett ful hack.. addera en rad i passwd
<Peyam__> någon här som kan html?
<larsemil> japp
<Peyam__> larsemil, Jag har en enhet som kör windows Embedded 2013 som har en mkt fattig webbläsare
<Peyam__> och med den ska jag logga in på en annan enhet som har en inloggning sida
<Peyam__> jag testade med min egen pc webläsare och inloggningssidan e standard så jag kan gå in med http://username:lösen@adressen
<Peyam__> men när man loggar in finns också en till loader bar
<Peyam__> nr jag kör med <div> så visas ej sidan
<Peyam__> när jag kör med <iframe> visas ej sidan
<larsemil> jag väntar fortfarande på frågan.
<larsemil> Peyam_: men om jag gissar hade jag kollat lite på https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTTP/Headers/X-Frame-Options
<Hund> Skicka användarnamn och lösenord via adressen låter lite tokigt i mina öron.
<larsemil> det är ju en http standard så det kan man tycka vad man vill om
<Peyam_> larsemil, vad är det här? webbläsaren är mkt light. så den stöder inte ens javascript
<larsemil> x-frame-options är en inställning på servern som säger om man får bädda in sidan eller inte.
<Peyam_> larsemil, e det verkligen det jag ska ha?
<larsemil> Peyam_: 1. Du har inte ställt en fråga. så jag gissade att ditt problem var att du inte kunde visa innehåll från en sida i en iframe.
<larsemil> 2. om det är problemet. att iframen inte klarar att bädda in innehåll. då skulle jag ha kollat om det är satt några x-frame-options
<larsemil> 3. du får formulera vettiga frågor så får du bättre svar.
<Peyam_> larsemil, Jag försöker öppna en router från en HMI. och HMIet har ett värdelöst webbläsare. för att undvika pop up jag skrievr i fältet ngt med "http://användernamn:lösn@adress/
<larsemil> ja det sa du
<Peyam_> men även detta inte hjälper för jag misstänker att  en "loading bar" inuti routerns sida gör att den inte visas
<larsemil> är iframen bara tom?
<Peyam_> ja
<Spookan> Hade totalt glömt bort denna kanal. :P
<Peyam_> jag ska ba testa en grej. kmr tbx snart
<Peyam__> nej gick ej
<Peyam__> den kör med IE 6
<Spookan> Peyam__: Tja! vad pillar du med?
<Peyam__> Jag försöker öppna en router från en HMI. och HMIet har ett värdelöst webbläsare. för att undvika pop up jag skrievr i fältet ngt med "http://användernamn:lösn@adress/
<Spookan> Ok, så den har inte bara att du kan skriva in htpp://192.168.0.1 typ och logga in i sidan direkt?
<Peyam__> den har dialogruta för inmatning av lösenord
<Peyam__> och den öppnar ej popup så jag kör så där. men saken är att den inte alls öppnar skiten nu
<Spookan> Knepigt, vad är det för router?
<Peyam__> det e ärligt talat ingen router. det är en reläskydd som har en inbyggd webserver. men försöker förklara saker så lätt som möjligt
<Peyam__> det är en ABB ref615
<Peyam__> back
<Spookan> WB Peyam__
<Peyam__> tack Spookan . var inte du som hatade mig?
<andol> Peyam__: Väl dumt att påminna honom om det? :-)
<Spookan> Peyam__: Det var en annan Spookan, han är borta nu. ;)
<Peyam__> ölskar den nya Spookan
<Spookan> Peyam__: Det tackar man för :P
<Peyam__> ja. jag är glad att jag kunde göra en förändring i ditt liv
<Spookan> Kommer en tid i sitt liv, när man mognar till och pallar inte liv i luckan typ..
<Spookan> Hur leker livet med andol då?
<andol> Spookan: Jorå, det rullar på rätt bra. Själv?
<Spookan> andol: Helt underbart.
<andol> Gött mos
<andol> Själv tror jag dock att behöver lite mer solsken och några fler plusgrader innan jag kan börja använda ord som underbart :-)
<Spookan> Ja det skulle inte vara fel, typ ut med grillen och några bärs... ;)
<Spookan> Peyam_: Hur går det för dig?
<Peyam_> inte bra alls
<Peyam_> men jag struntar i det nu
<Spookan> Det är rätt, ta en bärs, sätt på lite musik och chilla :P
<Peyam_> orka
<Peyam_> Spookan, sa jag att jag var glad över att jag kunde förändra ditt liv?
<Peyam_> så att du blev mindre bitter?
<Spookan> Peyam_: Jepp, jag skrev då "	Kommer en tid i sitt liv, när man mognar till och pallar inte liv i luckan typ.."
<Peyam_> jaha va bra
<Spookan> Peyam_: Typ, Make love not war :P
<Peyam_> får jag fråga vad som hände?
<Spookan> Vet inte, bara kände att nä nu får det räcka med att vara "förbannad" hela tiden..
<Peyam_> ja bobo
<Spookan> Hade väl lite hett humör innan. ;)
<Peyam_> ja
<Peyam_> har du börjat med SSRI?
<Spookan> Vad är det?
<Peyam_> lyckopiller
<Nafallo> hrmpf
<Nafallo> jag skulle ju skriva om ubuntu-repository-cache i ansible idag... istället har jag skrivit ansible för att sätta upp min laptop, tydligen...
<bamsefar> :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-06
<coffe> någon som vet vad för taget man ska välja med systemd för den ska köras efter allt annat är startat ?
<Hund> coffe: https://www.mauras.ch/systemd-run-it-last.html
<coffe> ahh . man gör ett nytt taget... tack Hund
<Hund> :)
<Barre> du ser va bra systemd är Hund ;p
<Hund> Det är så bra att stackars användare måste söka hjälp på Internet.
<coffe> de får man alltid göra.
<Barre> nu skall du inte sätta in coffe i gruppen "stackars användare" ;p
<Hund> Ett förnuftigt initsystem hade löst detta mycket enklare.
<Hund> Alla som använder Systemd är "stackars användare". :D
<coffe> ha ha
<coffe> jag måste nog säga jag mer å mer gillar systemd
<Hund> Systemd har sina ljusa stunder.
<Barre> jag lutar lite åt samma håll som coffe, det är inte skitdåligt
<coffe> tror vi gamla hundar bara måste lära om oss :)
<Hund> Det jag ogillar starkast med det är att det går emot UNIX-filosofin och det som gör Linux bra.
<Hund> Och att vissa saker är onödigt komplexa.
<Hund> Och att skiten alltid krånglar...
<Hund> Varje jävla boot och avslut får man vänta 1 minut och 30 sekunder på någon tjänst som stängde ner sig i fel ordning osv.
<Barre> inget jag märkt av, tycker "systemd-analyze blame" är som en gåva från ovan
<Hund> Hela poängen med att systemet bara bootar på imponerande 3 sekunder faller bort lite då.
<Hund> Det är en av få saker jag gillar med systemd.
<Hund> Fast med tex OpenRC behöver man det aldrig för det krånglar inte.
 * Hund är en trött surgubbe
<Barre> men, den stora tjusningen är "if you don't like it, don't use it"
<Hund> Ännu en halvkass natt pga magen.
<coffe> systemd-analyze blame vad är det för såämmamde  ?
<Hund> Jag kör mer på "Om du inte gillar det - klaga högt som fan på Internet".
<coffe> glöm inte bli kränkt även :
<Hund> Den visar vad den gör vid boot.
<Hund> Lite som bootchart eller vad det heter. Fast 999 gånger enklare och smidigare.
<Hund> Kränkningar överlåter jag till millenniumungarna. :F
<Hund> :D*
<Barre> coffe: du kan även göra en boot chart med systemd-analyze: systemd-analyze plot > boot.svg
<Hund> Coolt. :)
<Hund> Men skämt åsido, Systemd är inte bara dåligt. Jag gillar bara att klaga på det. :P
<Barre> det är halva grejjen ju
<Barre> lite som att klaga på UEFI ;P
<Hund> Haha ja!
<Barre> man skall inte underskatta glädjen i att vara kverulant
 * Barre gissar på att Hund googlar på det ordet ;P
<Hund> Man kan ju inte bara omfamna allt nytt med öppna armar. Man måste få vara lite neofobisk innan. :)
<Hund> Haha
<Barre> true that
<Hund> Du kan vara en kvarg.
<Barre> haha
<Hund> Och Hund googlar inte, han, eh.. duckar?
<Barre> sant
<Barre> duckduckar säger man väl ändå
<Barre> s/man/jag/
<coffe> han dubbel-d ar ?
<Hund> Det var inte ett ord jag kände till dock.
<Hund> Haha
<coffe> men nu startar min tjänst när den ska
<Hund> Det lät perverst.
<coffe> tack .
<coffe> bara om man vill :)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag försöker att använda neutrala ord faktiskt.
<Hund> Jag 'söker information på webben' osv.
<Hund> Jag fortsatte ju att "googla" när jag gick över till DuckDuckGo. Det var väldigt frustrerade..
<coffe> om man inte kan få nativ ipv6. . vad är bästa lösningen nu  ?
<coffe> tror dom jag anv förut har lagt ner
<coffe> mr Barre har du som gillar journald några bra knep där med
<Nafallo> coffe: Tunnelbroker.net är trevliga.
<Barre> coffe: nej, man-page är bra. Något speciellt du funderar över? (tror att andol och HeMan är betydligt mer skillade på journald än jag)
<coffe> Barre,  nä  bara om du hade hittat något smidigt
<Barre> coffe: nä, inget speciellt
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> va kallt det e idag i sthlm
<Spookan> Peyam: Tjena! Som svar på din fråga igår, nej. ;)
<Peyam> tack Spookan
<Peyam> glömde ta min medicin
<Spookan> Peyam: Hehe ok.
<Peyam> ja
<Hund> Igår hade vi lite kyligt faktiskt.
<Spookan> Här hade vi -11 igår...
<Barre> coffe: får man fråga, vad var det som "tvingade" dig att starta din service absolut sist? Alltså, vad var behovet att skapa en egen target? (frågar år en vän)
<Hund> Det kändes lite på benen när det var -15° och man har mjukisar på promenaden. :)
<Spookan> Hund: Hehe, vi får vara glada att vi inte har som de hade i Sibirien för ett tag sen, de hade ju -57 grader. :/
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Usch.
<Hund> Fast kyla kan ju vara olika behagligt beroende på vart i landet du bor också. I Skåne förfryser man när det är typ runt nollan.
<Hund> Men -57° lär vara sjukt bitigt alltså.
<andol> coffe: En variant är att VPN:a genom en VPS-leverantör som erbjuder vettigt IPv6. Fördelaktigt någon som erbjuder din VPS en /56 alt en /48, så att du kan avsätta dedikerade /64:or till tunnlade nät.
<Peyam> -57 grader är kall. fast kyla = mindre krig och bråk
<Spookan> Hund: Tänk och stå ute och slå en sjua i det kalla. ;)
<Hund> Haha
<Peyam> slå en sjua?
<Peyam> vad betyder det?
<Hund> Jag har hört att det ska undvikas.
<Peyam> en sjuåring?
<Spookan> Peyam: Rasta hunden en sväng. ;)
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> slå en sjua betyder rasta hunden?
<Hund> Precis. Slår man barn i kylan känner de inte det lika bra. Bättre att göra det inne i värmen.
<Spookan> Peyam: Alltså stå ute och pinka..
<Peyam> nej det betyder kissa
<Hund> :D
<Peyam> ja nu var jag tvungen och googla upp det hhh
<Peyam> rasta katten
<Peyam> hahaha
<Barre> Peyam: slå en sjua, ta en god vän i hand, krama boan, skaka ödlan, rasta kasslern. De är alla sysnonymer för att kissa
<Peyam> hahaha
<Peyam> skaka hand med en gammal vän
<Hund> Rasta kasslern.
<Peyam> hhh
<Peyam> då ska jag nu gå och rasta kobran då
<Spookan> Min tjejs farsa sa att han skulle vattna blommorna, så jag trodde han skulle på dass, sen efter så sa de att han vattnade blommorna haha!
<Barre> själv så brukar jag säga: Dags för tyngdlyftning, eller, dags för ett pass marklyft.
<Hund> Jag brukade säga att jag skulle gå och pudra näsan, men jag slutade med det uttrycket när någon trodde att jag syftade på droger.
<Hund> Spookan: haha
<Barre> men alla är inte "så begåvade" som jag
<Hund> Jag hade trott samma sak.
<Hund> Barre: haha.. ;)
<Spookan> Pudra näsan ;)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Det fanns inte med på min världskarta
<Hund> http://www.evan-roth.com/work/solitaire-exe/
<Hund> Coolt.
<Barre> coffe: anledningen till att jag frågar är att det är möjligt att det går att lösa dina utmaningar utan att behöva skapa en helt ny target..
<cordac> Morrn!
<Spookan> cordac: Morrn!
<cordac> Du kanske kan svara på en linux fråga spook..
<cordac> VArför försvinner aldrig snön???
<cordac> Man blir ju upprörd!
<Spookan> Du måste ju pipa det till /dev/null :P
<cordac> trodde de räckte med mv eller rm
<Spookan> rm -fr annars ligger det kvar lite slask.
<cordac> lite gör inget.. de kan till och med vara charmigt..
<cordac> men dehär e ju bara löjligt
<cordac> å då bor ja ändå i norrköping
<Spookan> Ah, har en polare som bor där.
<cordac> skiten kan väll hålla sig uppe hos hund
<cordac> där den ska vara
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag tar gärna all snö.
<Hund> Jag älskar vinter och snö.
<cordac> nu snackar vi inte "den typen" av snö hund
<cordac> ;)
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Det är himla stämningsfullt med snö.
<cordac> på rejv ja
<Hund> Jag har aldrig deltagit på ett rave.
<cordac> näe du.. ja e mer en sol människa
<Hund> Jag var knappt på LAN-partyn. :P
<cordac> ja har aldrig varit på ett LAN
<cordac> ja e antisocial!
<Hund> Det är kul! Men jag pallar inte sitta typ 18 timmar och löka med 10  andra.
<Hund> Jag brukade alltid vara förste man att ge sig.
<cordac> löka.. du menar fjärtar?
<Hund> Man behöver väl inte vara antisocial för det. :)
<Hund> Svettas.
<cordac> de e bara å klä av sig
<Hund> När man svettas får man lökringar.
<Hund> Haha
<cordac> hahah.. vilken syn
<cordac> 10 halvnakna killar spelar minecraft
<Hund> Haha
<cordac> ja kollar inte en på film med polare
<cordac> ja har bara såna som tycker fjärtar, tugga med öppen mun å rapar e naturligt
<cordac> min fråga är då: Vad är naturligt med att ja får nått, du har haft i din röv, in i min näsa??
<cordac> :puke-smiley:
<Hund> Haga
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Sofistikerade vänner.
<cordac> ställningsbyggare å annat industi-skräp
<Hund> Haha okej. :)
<cordac> industri*
<cordac> måste byta tangentbord hund!
<cordac> mitt hoppar över bokstäver när ja skriver
<cordac> klarar inte ens stor första bokstav
<Hund> Oj då.
 * cordac tittar besviket på sitt tangentbord
<Hund> Hur gammalt är det?
<cordac> 3 månader
<Hund> Då ska det gå på garantin.
<cordac> hahaha.. de finns ingen garanti för skit bakom spaken
<cordac> ja skyller bara ifrån mig.. de e min lathet
<Hund> Haha, jaha, det är handhavande.
<Hund> Du får börja med röstinmatning.
<cordac> Det finns väl inget stöd för svenska än..?
<Hund> Du får  väl prata svenska på engelska då.. duh.
<cordac> ohh.. okey!
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Återkom gärna om du klurar ut hur det går till.
<cordac> Jag har försökt med google.. no luck!
<cordac> Och va ja har förstått funkar väl inte Siri helt super heller
<Hund> Google vet ingenting.
<cordac> Google vet mycket! Men dock bara hur man spionerar å tjänar pengar på folk. Inget nyttigt
<cordac> När google startade med sina framtidsvisioner va ja sååå taggad på dom. Det lät såå bra..
<cordac> Lyssnat på Security Now än?
<cordac> Dom raporterar lite om Googles jäkla "framsteg"
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Nä
<cordac> Dom gör iofs lite bra saker.. Rapporterar buggar å hjälper till med lösningar. Men snart dyker väl nått negativt upp om varför
<Hund> :)
<cordac> Vadå nä.. =(
<Hund> Inte lyssnat. :P
<cordac> https://twit.tv/shows/security-now
<cordac> där finns de med video oxå
<cordac> NOW!
<cordac> Dark Caracal avsnittet är intressant
<cordac> Och just nu, i dom senaste avsnitten, snackas de ju endel om meltdown å spectre
<Hund> Jag ska spana in det. :)
<cordac> Gör du de.. Om du kan engelska
<cordac> Dom har imponerande 648 avsnitt
<cordac> vet inte sedan när, men avsnitten är 2 timmar =)
<Hund> lom
<Hund> lol
<Peyam> helt seriöst! aboo va du e skön. ingen photoshop o bling bling. helt seriöst.. vad gör du med din göt
<Spookan> Peyam: Huh?
<Peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt9NOsD3alo
<Peyam> det e tydligen man ska dansa i förorten nu för tiden
<Spookan> Så då har man installerat OpenSUSE på HP laptopen.
<Barre> nice Spookan, TW eller leap?
<Spookan> Barre: Leap.
<Spookan> Är ju egentligen en Mac människa, men spillde öl på min macbook, så fick tag i en begagnad hp laptop utan OS, 1300kr bra pris tyckte jag, ska ju mest ha den för plugg.
<Barre> ok, där ser man. :)
<Spookan> Det tråkiga är ju alla updates nu när man sitter med ett sunkigt adsl. :P
<Hund> Mac.
 * Hund ryser
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Barre: Där har vi något som är roligt att ogilla. ;) Fast det är lite som att ta godis från barn.
<Barre> Hund is barking up the wrong tree.
<Hund> :D
 * Barre likes Apple hw
<Hund> The wrong Apple tree?
<Barre> inte OS så mycket, men HW är snyggt designad (dock väldigt överprisad)
<larsemil> Hund: du får komma ihåg att han är hipster. det är en del av surdegar och rutiga skjortor som gör att man måste tycka om mac.
<Barre> hahaha
<Hund> Tekniskt sett är deras datorer rätt bra, men du får ingenting för vad du betalar för.
<larsemil> jag har aldrig förstått kopplingen. men bor du söder om sthlm och bakar surdegsbröd kommer du inte undan med annat märke på dator
<Hund> larsemil: haha! :D
<larsemil> min fru bytte precis ut sin macbook. 30 000kr.
<larsemil> men så sa hon att på den tiden hon har haft sin förra så har jag bytt dator tre gånger. och allt som allt har mina tillsammans kostat mer.
<Hund> Jag känner Sveriges största Apple-nörd. Jag förstår inte att han fortfarande pratar med mig efter alla år.
<Hund> larsemil: Haha! Du får byta i smyg.
<Hund> Mina datorer är 8 och 10 år gamla.
<Hund> Eller ja, 7 är den. Arkitekturen är 8 år.
<Barre> min bror var en riktig apple-fanboy, efter några glas på landet kunde vi hamna i låååånga diskussioner som ingen av oss skulle binna
<Barre> s/binna/vinna/
<Hund> Det är svårt att binna när man druckit.
<Barre> MEN! varför har folk så svårt att hålla sig till 80/20-regeln?!?
<Barre> när de dimensionerar lösningar
<Hund> Vad för regel?
<Barre> Pareto principle
<Hund> Måste jag kolla upp det själv? :D
<Barre> hahah
<Hund> Jag läser om Paretoprincipen, jag förstår orden, men jag förstår inte sammanhanget.
 * Hund känner sig dum
<Barre> Hund: om du har behovet att göra 10k IOPS och dimensionerar lösningen att göra 10k IOPS så kommer det inte att fungera eftersom lösningen kommer att börja köa IO och svarstiderna sticker iväg. Så, man skall dimensionera lösningen så att 10k IOPS är max 80% av vad lösningen klarar av 12.5k IOPS för att inte skiten skall skita sig
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Du tänker så.
<Barre> Pareto kom på att relationen 80/20 stämmer överens med det mesta
<Hund> Säg det då.
<Hund> :D
<Barre> 20% av de kriminella begår 80% av brotten. Microsoft upptäkte att om de koncentrerar sig på 20% av de viktigaste buggarna så försvann 80% av buggrapporterna, o.s.v, o.s.v
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Barre står för 20% av närvaron här och 80% av dramat.
<Barre> du ser, det stämmer
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-07
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> mörrn
<Spookan> God morgon på er!
<Barre> Hund: är det nu dags att föra diskussion om att stänga forumet? ;D
<Peyam> god jul
<Spookan> Peyam: Gott nytt år!
<Hund> Barre: Stänga forumet? :)
<Spookan> OpenSUSE var lite buggigt på min laptop, ska testa Ubuntu och se hur det funkar.
<Spookan> Peyam: Har du pillat något mer med din router eller vad det var?
<Hund> Längesedan jag testade OpenSUSE.
<Hund> Man kanske ska leka med någon rolig distro idag.
<Spookan> Hund: Hehe.
<Hund> Jag är lite trött på samma samma. :D
<Peyam> Spookan, nej vi bestämde på företaget att skippa över det. för annars måste jag sitta o göra en webbläsare för Windows CE
<Peyam> dumma företag. De vill ha gammal dags grejer hela tiden
<Peyam> har någon av er köpt såna här? http://cdon.se/hushallsapparater/4k-full-hd-mediaspelare-rk3229-med-fjarr-hdmi-wifi-miracast-dlna-p37849547?ds_rl=1247131&ds_rl=1247137&gclid=CjwKCAiA5OrTBRBlEiwAXXhT6LJENu7xHy_FbbG7Rs6li-YBD12y2Cca2AFnoN8iZ49y3brAajZ4JxoCjv8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=COnJ5eTek9kCFQKadwodWm8BCA#fo_c=1753&fo_k=4f64b762ce066ab66b0a60b53e5130ff&fo_s=gplase
<Peyam> jävligt smidigt o ha
<pellefant66_> Hej, jag har ett problem med adobe flash för firefox. Firefox crashar när jag fösöker köre flash men fungerar emellertid på chromium
<Hund> pellefant66_: Testa att starta Firefox via terminalen, den kanske spottar ur sig något felmeddelande där.
<Hund> Dock bör du undvika Flash om möjligt. Det är ett hiskeligt sattyg. :)
<Spookan> Peyam: Inte jag, då köper jag hellre en Apple TV :P
<Peyam> vf då?
<Spookan> Inte så mycket för android..
<gusnan> Peyam: Du har inte läst recensionerna på produkten du länkade?
<Spookan> gusnan: Hehe, ja de var ju inte de bästa. ;)
<Peyam> gusnan, har en sån jag e nöjd
<Peyam> har 3 av dem. använder den till kodi bara
<Hund> Jag gillar ingen av dem. :)
<Hund> Jag kör med dator.
<Peyam> orka
<Peyam> fjärrkontroll e bäst
<Hund> Jag gillar tangentbord, det är enklast.
<Barre> vilken skitdag, och om några timmar ersätts den av en ny skitdag \o/
<andol> Konsistens och förutsägbarhet!
<Barre> i like it
<Barre> trösten som får en att klara sig upprät under dagen är, att imorgon är det värre
<Barre> ooops, vad har hänt? https://ubuntu-se.org   Hund är inte du mod/admin där?
<Barre> nu verkar det fungera igen ???
<cordac> Hund!
<Nafallo> Hund är tyst idag :-P
<Hund> Barre: Jag har inte varit admin på länge där.
<Nafallo> meh. så förstör han illusionen.
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Vad hade hänt med sidan?
<Nafallo> "sidan"?
<Hund> > <Barre> ooops, vad har hänt? https://ubuntu-se.org   Hund är inte du mod/admin där?
<Barre> Nafallo, Hund: möttes av drupal error
<Barre> men det löste sig ganska snabbt
<Hund> Ahh
<Hund> :)
<Barre> antar att MySQL/MariaDB startades om eller nått
<Hund> Drupligt av dem.
<Barre> Hund: *badadish"
<Barre> konstigt, när jag trycker tab i irssi utan att skrivit något så föreslår irssi: /msg Nafallo
<Barre> it's a sign
<Nafallo> inte konstigt jag fick för mig Hund var från göteborg med sådana "skämt" ;-)
<Nafallo> Barre: tsss. du är gift.
<Barre> hahaha
<Hund> Haha
<gustavwiz> Borde inte nedladdningssidan uppdateras till Ubuntu 17.10?
<gustavwiz> Och rubriken på startsidan
<Barre> jo, det är nog möjligt. Vet inte om de föredrar att skylta med senaste LTS kanske
<andol> Fast just nu skyltas det ju med 17.04, som inte på något sätt är rätt val.
<andol> Gissar snarare på brist utav aktivt uppdaterade vad gäller framsidan.
<andol> Eller det beror på, åsyftar gustavwiz https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop eller https://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/ ?
<Barre> det har du rätt i, det är 16.04 som är LTS
<Barre> tänkte inte på det
<Barre> wb cordac
<cordac> Tänkz!
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-08
<Spookan> God morgon kära ubuntare!
<Barre> mörn mörn
<Spookan> Barre: Läget?
<Barre> jorå, trött och sliten. Själv då Spookan
<Spookan> Barre: Samma här, så tar en kaffe och uppdaterar Ubuntu, det verkar ju funka bra på laptopen, så jag är nöjd. ;)
<Barre> grattis =)
<Spookan> Tackar. ;)
<Spookan> Ska man köra firefox, eller googles webläsare? Har hört förr att FF slukar ram minne som bara den.
<Spookan> Eller det är bara en smaksak i dagsläget?
<Barre> har kört uteslutande de senaste åren och sen de släppte Quantum så är den väldigt bra. Det är dock mer än bara en teknisk fråga för mig. Jag anser att mozilla är bättre för mig än vad Google är
<Barre> har kört firefox alltså
<Spookan> Ok, jag får testa den lite och se. En annan fundering är 24/7 backup av mina skol dokument till Mega. Jag har ju 50gb där. Känns som att man får läsa på lite idag. ;)
<andol> Spookan: Eventuellt vill du titta på Duplicity, som verkar ha stöd för att prata direkt med Mega.
<Spook-LAP> andol: Ok, tackar för tipset, ska kolla in det.
<andol> Spookan: Duplicity krypterat lokalt, varpå du inte inte behöver lita lika mycket på ditt remote storage. Gör förvisso ingen modern data-deduplicering, utan håller sig till klassiska incrimentella backups, men har man 50Gb till sitt förfogande torde det vara okej.
<Spook-LAP> Jo, sen är det ju bara skoljobb så inget hemligt.
<andol> Sant
<andol> Gillar ändå att kryptera backups, så slipper man göra avvägning ifall enskilda dokument eventuellt är lite känsliga, eller ej.
<Spook-LAP> Jo, dock har jag varit med om dataförlust pga kryptering, kan ju ha varit programmet jag krypterade med som gjorde det. Om man vill kryptera manuellt i Linux, vad bör man använda då? Jag är inte hightech så du vet hehe.
<andol> Det är å andra sidan en fullt legitim faktor att ta hänsyn till, och om inte annat så behöver man ju se till att ha en bra separata kopia utav kryptonyckeln.
<andol> Vill du kryptera enskilda filer är det utan tvekan GnuPG du vill använda dig utav. Kan både användas tillsammans med ett nyckelpar eller ett valt lösenord.
<andol> Förövrigt är det GnuPG som Duplicity krypterar med under huven.
<Spook-LAP> andol: Ok, jag får kolla in det med.
<andol> Sen oavsett vilket metod du väljer att backupa med så är det förstås viktigt att med någon regelbundet verifiera att man faktiskt kan återläsa.
<andol> Inte för inte man ibland talar om Schrödingers backup.
<Spook-LAP> Hehe ok. Även om ext4 är stabilt och så så vet man ju inte, hddn kan ju krasha endå och detta är en begagnad laptop, så hellre för mycket backups tycker jag.
<andol> Joförtusan!
<Spookan> sudo apt-get upgrade säger 0 att uppgradera, men den grafiska säger 10 hehe.
<cordac> nån av er som har länk till hunds post om SSH på hans blog?
<cordac> Tror lill-vaplen sover
<Barre> cordac: är det denna du letar efter? https://hund.github.io/2016/12/10/%C3%A5teranslut-till-tappad-ssh-anslutning-med-autossh.html
<cordac> Njae.. Den hittade jag. Han hade en annan som handlade om nycklar osv.
<cordac> Letat lite.. Men ja får haffa han när han svara igen
<cordac> Han håller på med hus-sysslorna
<cordac> Jävvla bak kärring ;)
<larsemil> finns väl många män som bakar också så man behöver ju inte kalla honom en kärring bara för att han tar ansvar och gör hus-sysslor.
<cordac> hahah.. Driver bara.. Ja brukar också baka
<cordac> Har värsta limpan med massor av frön å nötter
<cordac> föredrar de framför sockerbomberna butikerna säljer
<Hund> :ł
<Hund> :)
<Spook-LAP> Hund: Vad bakas?
<Hund> Bröd. :)
<Hund> Julbröd heter det, men det är inget juligt med det.
<Spook-LAP> Hehe ok.
<Spook-LAP> Hm, stött på lite bekymmer, installerade gimp, men kan inte hitta det när jag ska söka på det för att starta det, men kan starta det via terminalen. Kanske måste starta om datorn?
<Barre> inget luktar som Hunds bak
<Hund> Spook-LAP: /bin/gimp?
<Hund> Barre: Haha! Där fick du till det.
<Hund> /usr/bin kanske?
<Spook-LAP> Fixade det. Var tvungen att starta det en gång från den grafiska installern. Knepigt.
<Hund> Ahh
<Hund> Det är lite komiskt att gimp fortfarande använder gtk2.
<Hund> Barre: Med lite tur får jag tangentbordsdelar imorgon. ;)
<cordac> troru de går så snabbt?
<cordac> eller har du mer inc?
<Spook-LAP> Hm, de har skickat upp en bil i rymden? Haha! https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/06/watch-the-live-feed-from-spacexs-roadster-driving-starman-in-space/?utm_source=tcfbpage&sr_share=facebook
<Hund> Det brukar inte ta mer än en dag.
<Hund> Jag tror inte jag har något annat jag väntar på. :P
<Hund> Nödvändigt med bil. :P
<Spook-LAP> cordac: Välkommen! :P
<cordac> TÄNKZ!
<Spook-LAP> Hund: Tror det är för att de ska testa rymddräkten på dockan eller nått. ;)
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Spook-LAP> NÃ¥gon av er som spelar Frozen-Bubble2? :P
<cordac> Snart gör jag det =)
<cordac> GAH.. Ljudet!!
<Spook-LAP> Såg att man kan spela det över internet med. ;)
<Peyam> god jul alla
<Spookan> Peyam: Salam!
<Peyam> Spookan, sääälaaaam farbror Spookaaaaan
<Spookan> Fabror haha, nu kände jag ju inte mig yngre :P
<Spookan> Peyam: Vad hittar du på då?
<Peyam> skriver c#
<Peyam> Spookan, hur gammal är du kära Spookan ?
<Peyam> käre/kära
<Spookan> Peyam: Jag är 39, du då?
<Peyam> ähh inte mkt alls
<Peyam> 29
<Spookan> Hehe, du har hela livet framför dig ;)
<Spookan> Dricker du inga bärs ikväll då?
<Peyam> nej kanske imorn
<Spookan> Hehe ok.
<Peyam> vart sugen på en iskall bärs. dock är det bara mariestad som gäller
<Spookan> De är ok, själv dricker jag Kung för tillfället. ;)
<Peyam> resten smakar inte bra tycker. Testat GULD, Staropramen, Heinikens, Carlsberg... o lite annat
<Peyam> har du någon favorit?
<Spookan> Kung och Crocodile :P
<Peyam> aldrig hört talas crocodile
<Peyam> ska testas
<Spookan> De finns på bolaget.
<Spookan> Peyam: https://www.systembolaget.se/dryck/ol/crocodile-lager-142912
<Hund> https://www.systembolaget.se/dryck/ol/helsinge-3069701
<Hund> Den gillar jag. :)
<Hund> Någon här som förstår sig på SMART?
<cordac> definitivt inte jag
<cordac> OSMART kan jag däremot!
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Jävla krångel med diske.
<Hund> disk
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-09
<Barre> Hund: vad är det du inte förstår med SMART?
<andol> Hund: Lättare att förstå sig på SMART ifall man tar hänsyn till att diskar ljuger.
<Hund> Barre: Allt! :D
<Hund> andol: haha
<Hund> När hårddisk ikonen var röd och disken slutade svara var det ganska enkelt att utesluta dess status.
<Hund> hårddiskikonen*
<Barre> Hund: alltså smartctl kan testa disken och rapportera diskens egna status, inte laga disken. Är disken död är det lite för sent :P
<Hund> Det var dock en gammal disk, jag skulle kolla den för skojs skull. :)
<Barre> du kan göra en selftest med smartctl
<Hund> https://i.imgur.com/WaWdbFs.png
<Hund> Hur dåligt är det där?
<Hund> Rött brukar ju aldrig betyda något bra. :)
<Hund> Det där är en annan disk.
<Hund> Min mindre än två år gamla externa fjutt från WD.
<Hund> Knappt använd.
<Barre> Hund: reallocated sector count skall du hålla koll på, det är dåliga sectorer som blivit ommappade, disktillverkaren tycker att 140 är en indikation på att disken börjar bli dålg
<Barre> Hund: men om det inte växer så är det ingen fara
<Hund> Okey.
<Hund> Jag hade världhistoriens konstigaste problem igår kan jag lova dig.
<Hund> Jag tappade förmågan att stava.
<Hund> Tydligen.
<Barre> reallocation event count är hur många gånger som disken utfört (eller försökt utföra) en ommappning av dåliga sektorer, det är naturligt att den ökar när reallocated sector count växer
<Hund> Jag har en lagringshårddisk på 2TB, som alltid är full. Igår fanns det 31GB data på den.
<Hund> ah
<Barre> det som är bra är att du inte har några "current pending sector count" vilket är sectorer som markerats som dåliga men ännu inte mappats om
<Hund> Jag blev upprörd och över det och började återställa allting från min externa. Men det hände liksom inte så mycket och jag upptäckte ganska snabbt att allt jag la tillbaka raderas efter några sekunder.
<Hund> Skapade jag en fil var den borta snabbt därpå.
<Hund> Men samma 31GB data var kvar.
<Barre> konstigt
<Hund> Jag kollade processerna osv, startade om datorn, men samma sak.
<Hund> Jag blev nervös och stoppade i den i skrivbordsdatorn och kunde återställa data där.
<Hund> Jag stoppade tillbaka den och nu fungerar det?
<Hund> Jag vet fortfarande inte vad som var felet.
<Hund> Man kanske inte ska ha Arch på sin mediadator/filserver. :P
<Spookan> Hund: Tjena! Vilket FS kör du på den? Din 2TB.
<Hund> Ext4
<Hund> Jag har alltid kört Ext3 och Ext4. :P
<Barre> Hund: att du kör journalbaserat filsystem förvånar mig, sådana nymodigheter har väl inget i dina datorer att göra ;P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> :D
<Barre> ext2 ftw!
<Hund> Jag funderar på kanske Ubuntu och zfs.
<Hund> Men jag måste göra lite research.
<Barre> kör btrfs Hund, försök att leva lite
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag levdel tillräckligt igår.
<Hund> Vad kör ni?
<Spookan> Jag kör bara ext4 i laptopen, en 250 disk.
<Hund> Ingen filserver eller så?
<Spookan> Min externa till macen kör jag deras fs, krypterat
<Spookan> Nä inget sånt..
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Vilket enkelt liv. .D
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Hehe.
<Nafallo> o/
<Hund> yo
<Spookan> Hund: Händer idag då?
<Hund> Just nu försöker jag lösa problemet med Nextcloud. Jag kan inte logga in på telefonen, men på datorn går det bra..
<Hund> Själv då?
<Spookan> Ska dra till Norrköping och festa :P
<Spookan> Börjat lite redan ;)
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Spookan> Man lever bara en gång, lev livet när man kan :P
<Hund> Jag är passiv nykterist. :P
<Spookan> Hehe :P
<Peyam> omg
<Peyam> nu ej ag på jobbet
<Peyam> god jul till alla
<Spookan> Peyam: Vad jobbar du med?
<Peyam> Electronics.Elkraft men jag själv är rymd- och flygtekniker med inriktning mot systemteknik. så reglerteknik, optimering och så
<Spookan> Peyam: Ah ok.
<Peyam> du då Spookan
<Spookan> Peyam: Jag jobbar på att utforska div livsnjutningar. ;)
<Peyam> Spookan, får du några peng av det?
<Spookan> Peyam: Im rich so dont need more ;)
<Peyam> Spookan, mkt bra.
<Peyam> så länge du e lycklig så vf inte
<Hund> Barre: Testat searx.me?
<Barre> Hund: nope
<Hund> Meta-sökmotor som är open source och du kan själv hosta en egen instans.
<Barre> spännande
<Hund> Rätt trevligt alternativ till DuckDuckGo och Startpage.
<Hund> Eller så använder du startx.me om du är lat. :D
<Barre> jag använder altavista, jag är generellt emot nymodigheter (som nya filsystem, systemd och UEFI) ;P
<Barre> du vet att jag aldrig kommer släppa detta va? ;)
<HeMan> Barre: hur går det med LILO med större diskar då?
<Barre> =)
<andol> Ähh, vem behöver sökmotorer när man kan gubbgoggla?
<Barre> andol: gubbgoogla? Är det slå i böcker, eller fråga på IRC?
<Barre> eller bara konstatera att jag redan vet detta och att det jag vet är sanning och rätt?
<Hund> Barre: HAHA! Tragiskt nog var det min första tanke när jag såg min kompis använda det här Google.
<Hund> "Nytt skit.. Jag använder Altavista och vägrar byta."
<andol> Barre: Det är när man står i grupp och diskuterar i circlar kring en enkel faktafråga som enkelt hade kunnat lösas ifall något plockat upp sin smartnalle.
<Barre> =)
<Hund> Det är min far och hans föräldrar expert på.
<Hund> De blir alltid osams och bråkar över löjliga saker som har kunnat lösas om någon kollade upp det på webben.
<Hund> Jag köpte smörjolja häromdagen som jag ska smörja mina brytare med, men den används också flitigt till vapen osv. Det jag inte blir klok på är att den är godkänd för att användas tillsammans med livsmedel? Kan man ha den till köttbullarna om brunsåsen tar slut då eller?
<Hund> På tal om tangentbord så var detta chassit snyggt. :) https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=92191.0
<Peyam> herregud. jag var borta i 5 min och ni redan ställt till med massor med bråk
<Peyam> yahoo search är bäst
<Peyam> den filtrera int ebort porr bilder om man är för lat för att gå i n på xvideosspanish
<Peyam> vad jag särskriver och felstavar
<Peyam> hel sjukt
<Peyam> helt sjukt
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Du får lugna ner dig lite.
<Peyam> ja. det tror jag. tror jag tänker betydligt snabbare än mina händer
<Hund> Eller så köper du ett tangentbord som har fjädrar på 180 gram, då lär du fokusera lite på vad du skriver.
<Peyam> eller att min hjärnas kapacitet kan ej mätas i Hz och tid.
<Peyam> Jag har en Quick Fire
<Hund> Du får byta fjädrarna på den.
<Hund> Då blir det inte så mycket Quick Fire längre. :P
<Peyam> https://www.komplett.se/product/761192#
<Hund> Cooler Master gör bra OEM-tangentbord. :)
<Peyam> det här e ej OEM
<Peyam> om OEM är vad jag tror
<Hund> Alla färdigbyggda är OEM.
<Hund> Original Equipment Manufacturer.
<Peyam> jaha jag trodde OEM betydde komponenter som är gjorda för andra produkter. tex när HP säljer en stationär så följer et tangentbord med och det tangentbordet är OEM
<Peyam> det är iaf. mekaniskt
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Hund> https://www.candykeys.com/product/180g-mx-springs-sprit-edition-100x/
<Hund> Där har du 180 gram. :D
<Peyam> men Qpad gör nice'a tangentbord
<Peyam> hur montera man sådana?
<Hund> På ditt behöver du tyvärr löda bort alla brytare för att kunna öppna brytarhuset.
<Peyam> åhh
<Peyam> det orkar jag inte med
<Peyam> har en bar förmåga att ta sönder saker
<Hund> haha :)
<Peyam> haha :)
<Hund> Att avlöda brytare är ganska tidskrävande om du inte har bra grejer.
<Hund> Mitt tangentbord låter mig öppna husen utan att jag behöver löda bort dem, det är väldigt smidigt.
<Peyam> salam
<Peyam> nu e det så att jag är bäst
<Peyam> protest?
<Peyam> alla som tkr att jag e snygg räck upp handen
<Peyam> åhh taaaaaaaack
<Peyam> nähe
<cordac> hahah.. pey.. klart läcker monolog där
<Spookan> Intressant dokumentär. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgW_q1Ur_AY
<Peyam> Spookan, skall tittas
<cordac> den e bra.. sett den innan
<cordac> skrämmande dock
<cordac> spook.. vaken?
<Spookan> cordac: Jepp, du då? :P
<cordac> vaken som fasiken
<cordac> eru bra på ssh?
<cordac> ja får inte mitt å stämma å e totalt newb
<Spookan> Nä, kan basic bara ;)
<cordac> oki
<Hund> Nu är problemet tillbaka...
<Hund> Nu kopplade jag in hårddisken i storburken och då får jag inga felmeddelanden från rsync heller.
<Hund> Bah
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-10
<Spook-LAP> God morgon på er!
<cordac> tjoflöjt
<cordac_> hoi
#ubuntu-se 2018-02-11
<Hund> Mors
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-03
<Laban> Apachez: *UUUHGGHH* suck >_<
<ChiLLabiS> Tjena Laban !
<Laban> 1016664
<Laban> Whopps
<Laban> Hej ChiLLabiS
<ChiLLabiS> Laban: Allt väl?
<Laban> Jovars, kan väl inte klaga på mer än kylan
<ChiLLabiS> Okok
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-04
<Apachez> nån av er som minns vilket ställe det var som fick sin fjärrvärme hackad för ett antal år sedan? Typ ett helt kvarter som blev utan varmvatten å värme i flera dagar...
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-06
<Apachez> https://cert.se/2020/02/sarbarheter-i-cisco-discovery-protocol
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-07
<Apachez> dagens protip, om ni ser ett tält som säljer nylagade munkar - köp då dom med socker å kanel... god damn vad goda :D
<Barre> håkans munkar?
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-08
<Apachez> japp :)
<Barre> Apachez: de doftar så sjukt gott när jag gått förbi några gånger i Huddinge, men jag har stålsatt mig och inte köpt.. måste väl testa någon gång då
<Apachez> :)
<Apachez> provade en gång tidigare men idag hade jag timing (förutom kön då :)
<Apachez> eller ja igår
<Apachez> hörde nåt om att dom kommer tillbaks till liljeholmen i mars
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hXwyTppCg8 CoronaVirus - Rescue Flights and Impact to Aviation <- nej nej det är baaaara en vanlig förkylning, inget att oroa sig för ;)
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwgpTDluufY Louis Rossmann DISMANTLES Apple's PR stunt "repair program" <- inte mycket PK här inte :D
#ubuntu-se 2020-02-09
<Apachez> https://www.instagram.com/p/B8WzfpGh5bx/
